# Biker in Nienburg/Weser und Umgebung



## Heph (20. März 2010)

Wollte mal wissen wer so alles hier in der Umgebung rum fährt!


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2010)

Moin,

Broksen ist ja auch nicht so weit weg von Nienburg. Zumal ich ja auch aus dem Kreis Nienburg komme. Rund um Hoya gibt es schon ein paat nette Trails!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantelezi (21. März 2010)

Hallo
komme aus Sulingen aber Nienburg ist ja nicht weit!!!
Wir sind hier nur mit 2 Leuten aktiv mit dem Bike unterwegs. 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## foxi (22. März 2010)

ja hier is noch ener und es gibt noch einige mehr, "Rabe" aus Hassel z.B  die hier rumdudeln Auch einige Nienburger, vor ein paar Jahren gabs auch mal nen Biketreff immer Samstags am Toom wurde gestartet aber damit is gerade mau. Schau doch mal auf meine kleine Seite, da gibs was zum thema. Habe momentan Spätdienst und da gehts z:B morgen Früh  Richtung Marklohe/Oyle. Wann wo wie fährst du denn?

@Jens. Wollte mich schon längst mal bei dir melden  Sag mal bescheid wenn du Hoya/Selingsloh unsicher machst, würde mich gerne anschließen wenn es passt!


----------



## Heph (22. März 2010)

naja ich bzw. wir sind da mehr Berg-ab unterwegs deswegen sind wir im mom nur in der Krähe unterwegs.
@Foxi du hattes ja schon das vergnügen ein Wörtchen mit uns zu wechseln ;-)
 Also wenn jemand noch kleine Berge hier in der nähe kenn immer raus damit....


----------



## foxi (22. März 2010)

achsooo, ich bin vom rumfahren ausgegangen und nicht hochschieben
Na und Berge da solltet ihr in den Deister ansonsten hier!

Binner Schlucht - da sind ein paar absätze in der abfahrt zum abheben aber
nur wenn 14Tage kein Regen gefallen ist sonst alles vermatscht! dann Eisenbahn Trail bis nach Liebenau! und dort lecker Eis essen
vor ein paar Jahren war da bei Bühren auch ein Northore Light aufgebaut, müßte man mal gucken was davon noch steht

Marklohe Schule - Da sind wir auch immer hin zum Treppen Treppen Treppen springen

Rehburger Berge -  Kammweg E1 Trail oder bei Wölpinghausen standen mal richtig fette Rampen - keine Ahnung ob da noch was ist?


So muss erstmal weiter


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> achsooo, ich bin vom rumfahren ausgegangen und nicht hochschieben
> Na und Berge da solltet ihr in den Deister ansonsten hier!
> 
> Binner Schlucht - da sind ein paar absätze in der abfahrt zum abheben aber
> ...



...oder halt den  Sellingsloh in Hoyerhagen mit Verbindung Richtung Broksen. Ich wollte Freitag nachmittag, Samstag nachmittag und eventuell auch Sonntag vormittags eine Runde drehen. Mittwoch Abend lediglich eine Stunde im Vilser Holz und um den Heiligen Berg!

Gruss 
Jens


----------



## foxi (23. März 2010)

@Jens: jui so viele Termine und leider kann ich diese Woche nachmittags gar nicht weil Spätdienst angesagt ist , 
Nächste Woche sieht es dann  besser aus, da könnt ich ca.14.00 in deiner Ecke sein. Evtl wenn es passt bring ich den Rainer mit der kommt aus Hassel


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> @Jens: jui so viele Termine und leider kann ich diese Woche nachmittags gar nicht weil Spätdienst angesagt ist ,
> Nächste Woche sieht es dann  besser aus, da könnt ich ca.14.00 in deiner Ecke sein. Evtl wenn es passt bring ich den Rainer mit der kommt aus Hassel



Mal schauen was in der Karwoche und Ostern so anliegt. Gründonnerstag würde sich erst einmal anbieten!


----------



## -rabe- (24. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...oder halt den  Sellingsloh in Hoyerhagen mit Verbindung Richtung Broksen. Ich wollte Freitag nachmittag, Samstag nachmittag und eventuell auch Sonntag vormittags eine Runde drehen. Mittwoch Abend lediglich eine Stunde im Vilser Holz und um den Heiligen Berg!
> 
> Gruss
> Jens



@ Jens
Das ist ja ein Ding. Eigentlich hätten wir uns da schon längst mal übern Weg fahren müssen. Sellingsloh, Vilser Bruch und Heiligenberg ist genau meine Hausrunde. Da bin ich viel mit meinem Kumpel unterwegs. Spuren im Wald hab ich da ja schon öfter gesehen, aber die dazugehörigen Bikes nicht. Ich denke das lässt sich ändern. Über Ostern kriegen wir da bestimmt mal was hin.
Wenn Du Bock hast, schau mal in die von Foxi verlinkte IG. Da schreiben wir immer mal auch unsere Kurzfristigen Termine zum Biken rein. Da findet sich bestimmt mal was.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> @ Jens
> Das ist ja ein Ding. Eigentlich hätten wir uns da schon längst mal übern Weg fahren müssen. Sellingsloh, Vilser Bruch und Heiligenberg ist genau meine Hausrunde. Da bin ich viel mit meinem Kumpel unterwegs. Spuren im Wald hab ich da ja schon öfter gesehen, aber die dazugehörigen Bikes nicht. Ich denke das lässt sich ändern. Über Ostern kriegen wir da bestimmt mal was hin.
> Wenn Du Bock hast, schau mal in die von Foxi verlinkte IG. Da schreiben wir immer mal auch unsere Kurzfristigen Termine zum Biken rein. Da findet sich bestimmt mal was.
> 
> Rainer



Ich hab am Samstag Nachmittag auch relativ frische Spuren im Sellingsloh gesichtet. Wohnst Du in Hoya?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (25. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hab am Samstag Nachmittag auch relativ frische Spuren im Sellingsloh gesichtet. Wohnst Du in Hoya?



Gut möglich, das du meine Spuren gesehen hast.
Ich wohne einen Ort weiter, in Hassel. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Gut möglich, das du meine Spuren gesehen hast.
> Ich wohne einen Ort weiter, in Hassel.
> 
> Rainer



Na ja, ist nicht ganz so dicht an der Weser, aber fast!


----------



## -rabe- (26. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na ja, ist nicht ganz so dicht an der Weser, aber fast!



Na na na, ca 300m hinter meinem Haus ist die Weser. Ca 150m hab ich bis zum Weserradweg.
Da wohner die meisten Hoyaraner weiter von der Weser weg.



Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2010)

Moin Rainer,

war eine schön entspannte Runde gestern Nachmittag. War allerdings Abends ganz schön kaputt nach insgesamt Stunden Biken und vorherigem Fussballspiel.

Ich hoffe die Grüsse an Stefan und Sandra sind angekommen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (30. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Rainer,
> 
> war eine schön entspannte Runde gestern Nachmittag. War allerdings Abends ganz schön kaputt nach insgesamt Stunden Biken und vorherigem Fussballspiel.
> 
> ...



Ja, fand ich auch.
Klar hab ich gegrüsst. So klein ist die Welt.
Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe und vorhab zu biken, schreib ich immer mal was in den Fred der IG. Vielleicht passt ja terminlich mal wieder was.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (16. April 2010)

@Heph: Wann seit ihr denn mal wieder an der Hexentreppe zugegen? War die woche ein paarmal da und nix von euch zu sehen! Gibt Neuigkeiten im Bezug auf "Aktion schöner Wald" kann euch ne nette neue stelle zeigen

evtl. dreh ich morgen ab 1400 noch ne Runde durchs Revier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (16. April 2010)

Ich würd so gerne, aber im Moment keine Zeit. Am Dienstag hab ich noch nichts im Kalender stehen. Da hätte ich den ganzen Tag zur Verfügung. Da werde ich bestimmt Bikemäßig was starten.

-rabe-


----------



## foxi (18. April 2010)

Du glücklicher ich kann Di. nicht freimachen, habe blödi Spätdienst. Könnte höchsten ne kurze Morgenrunde hier anbieten! So von 10.00 bis 12.00. Stephan ist wohl mit dabei! Krähenrocken  und falls du mit den Bike angedüst kommst, dann würde es sich bestimm lohnen. Kannst ja noch ganz kurzfristig entscheiden und wir telelieren noch.... in welche Richtung es dann für dich geht! 
Sodelle bis denne


----------



## Heph (18. April 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> @Heph: Wann seit ihr denn mal wieder an der Hexentreppe zugegen? War die woche ein paarmal da und nix von euch zu sehen! Gibt Neuigkeiten im Bezug auf "Aktion schöner Wald" kann euch ne nette neue stelle zeigen
> 
> evtl. dreh ich morgen ab 1400 noch ne Runde durchs Revier


 
Im moment haben wir alle immer viel zutun!
wir werden wohl am nächten Wochenende wieder unterwegs sein!
Welche Stelle meinste denn?


----------



## -rabe- (19. April 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Du glücklicher ich kann Di. nicht freimachen, habe blödi Spätdienst. Könnte höchsten ne kurze Morgenrunde hier anbieten! So von 10.00 bis 12.00. Stephan ist wohl mit dabei! Krähenrocken  und falls du mit den Bike angedüst kommst, dann würde es sich bestimm lohnen. Kannst ja noch ganz kurzfristig entscheiden und wir telelieren noch.... in welche Richtung es dann für dich geht!
> Sodelle bis denne



Wenn das Wetter morgen auch so geil ist, werde ich mich wohl ins Auto setzen und in Deister oder evtl. in Harz düsen.
Wenns aber durchwachsen wird, dann bleibe ich in der Gegend. Dann klingt Krähe schon sehr gut. Hinterher könnte ich ja dann, wenn noch Luft da ist, zum Oiler Berg.

-rabe-


----------



## foxi (19. April 2010)

Heph schrieb:


> Welche Stelle meinste denn?


Ungefähr gegenüber Müllkippe, dort kurz vor dem Jägerstuhl (der so hoch tront) - geht ein Trail rechts ab
@rabe: am besten meldest dich morgen gegen 9.00-10.00
So ich darf nun auch zum knechten bei dem Wetter


----------



## -rabe- (20. April 2010)

War doch ne schöne Runde heute. Erst mit foxi zweieinhalb Stunden durch die Krähe , dann mußte der arme foxi leider zur Arbeit , und ich bin dann übern  Oyler Berg, Binner Schlucht und Bahntrassen Trail bis Liebenau und das ganze wieder retur. Waren dann heute schöne 60km. Die letzte halbe Stunde zwar nochmal nass geworden, aber egal.
 So bin ich dann wieder zu Hause angekommen.

-rabe-


----------



## foxi (20. April 2010)

nett nett nett - da hast ja wirklich eine totale Trailschlacht hinter dich gebracht - Respekt bin schon vom Krähenrocken groggi 
Bist du die Binner Schlucht durchgefahren? ....und wie war der Boden? Ein Matschepammp-Paradies


----------



## -rabe- (21. April 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Bist du die Binner Schlucht durchgefahren? ....und wie war der Boden? Ein Matschepammp-Paradies



Binner Schlucht einmal von unten nach oben. Je höher man kommt, desto steiler wird das da ja . 
Der Boden war nur feucht. Lies sich noch gut fahren. Den Rest macht der Nobby Nic.

-rabe-


----------



## foxi (22. April 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Binner Schlucht einmal von unten nach oben.



Hey,
VERKEHRTE RICHTUNG
dich kann man auch nicht alleine loslassen - da warst du bestimmt im vollrausch


----------



## -rabe- (22. April 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Hey,
> VERKEHRTE RICHTUNG
> dich kann man auch nicht alleine loslassen - da warst du bestimmt im vollrausch



Von oben nach unten kann ja jeder.

-rabe-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. April 2010)

Moin,

liegt die Tage irgend etwas an?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (29. April 2010)

Moin
thanks für das Wachrütteln, denke schon das was geht. Habe gerade erst eine ordentliche Rüsselseuche mit Fieber und ne leichte Schulterprellung hinter mich gebracht und muss noch sehen ob ichs überstanden hab Gleich gehts ne Proberunde durchs Revier drehen 
Ansonsten könnt ich diese Woche nur am Samstag ab 14.00 für 2-3Stunden hier durch die Gegend Rocken.
Dienstag soll es in den Deister gehen - so ab 10.00 
Nächste Woche hab ich ausserdem frei und da würde ich auch gern mal nach Selingsloh und co


----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin
> thanks für das Wachrütteln, denke schon das was geht. Habe gerade erst eine ordentliche Rüsselseuche mit Fieber und ne leichte Schulterprellung hinter mich gebracht und muss noch sehen ob ichs überstanden hab Gleich gehts ne Proberunde durchs Revier drehen
> Ansonsten könnt ich diese Woche nur am Samstag ab 14.00 für 2-3Stunden hier durch die Gegend Rocken.
> Dienstag soll es in den Deister gehen - so ab 10.00
> Nächste Woche hab ich ausserdem frei und da würde ich auch gern mal nach Selingsloh und co



Frei im April/Mai? Wie geht sowas?


----------



## foxi (30. April 2010)

Dank Schichtdienst und 3Wochen Arbeiten dann eine Frei - das ganze hat aber natürlich auch Nachteile.

Ich habe nächste woche Mittwoch um 9:30 Termin beim Brockser Autohändler, wollt mein Radel mit einpacken und dann ne Runde durch die Gegend tüdeln....Heiligenfeld oder so! Währe da jemand von euch mit von der Partie ?


----------



## -rabe- (30. April 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Ich habe nächste woche Mittwoch um 9:30 Termin beim Brockser Autohändler, wollt mein Radel mit einpacken und dann ne Runde durch die Gegend tüdeln....Heiligenfeld oder so! Währe da jemand von euch mit von der Partie ?



Das klingt gar nicht schlecht. Ich gehe Mittwoch in die erste Nachtschicht, hab also den Tag über Zeit. Mitten in der Woche dürfte rings um  Heiligenberg und Vilser Holz auch alles leer sein. Außer so ein paar Stollenbereifter Schichtarbeiter vielleicht. 

Wo willst Du zum Autohändler, Bruchhausen Vilsen?

-rabe-


----------



## foxi (30. April 2010)

jepp mitten im Ort - der mit den Blitz


----------



## -rabe- (30. April 2010)

Ok, das passt ja.  Dann merke ich mir mal Mittwoch halb zehn BV

-rabe-


----------



## ohneworte (1. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ich muss leider arbeiten. Viel Spass ab Treffpunkt WW in Vilsen!


----------



## -rabe- (1. Mai 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich muss leider arbeiten. Viel Spass ab Treffpunkt WW in Vilsen!



Falscher Job!? 

Naja, mach Dir nichts draus. Dafür muß ich morgen (Sonntag) 10 Stunden inner Fabrik rumrennen. Aber irgendwo müssen die Brötchen halt herkommern.

-rabe-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Mai 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Falscher Job!?
> 
> Naja, mach Dir nichts draus. Dafür muß ich morgen (Sonntag) 10 Stunden inner Fabrik rumrennen. Aber irgendwo müssen die Brötchen halt herkommern.
> 
> -rabe-



Da werd ich dann eine Runde drehen!


----------



## foxi (6. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Bruchhausen war ja super nett.....nicht die Rechnung vom Autohändler, sondern die Trails in Vilsen, Heiligenberg -feld und Selingsloh. Die Gegend hatte ich ja noch nie so richtig auf dem Schirm. Ich kann jetzt sagen dass war ne Bildungslücke. Super Tour, klasse kurze knackige Trails und lecker Eis vom Italiano in Bruchhausen. -thanks to Rainer


Hier der Beweis
ca 35km und 390hm


----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Hi,
> Bruchhausen war ja super nett.....nicht die Rechnung vom Autohändler, sondern die Trails in Vilsen, Heiligenberg -feld und Selingsloh. Die Gegend hatte ich ja noch nie so richtig auf dem Schirm. Ich kann jetzt sagen dass war ne Bildungslücke. Super Tour, klasse kurze knackige Trails und lecker Eis vom Italiano in Bruchhausen. -thanks to Rainer
> 
> 
> ...



Sag ich ja!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ist Pfingsten irgendwas in Planung?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## foxi (18. Mai 2010)

Moinsen
noch nichts konkretesRainer ist wohl noch unterwegs, meine mich aber erinnern zu können das er  Pfingsten wieder zu gegen ist.
Ich könnte am Sonntag Biken evtl ja Deister obwohl der Touri Rummel dort wohl auf höchsten Stand sein wird aber egal Augen zu und durch!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Mai 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Moinsen
> noch nichts konkretesRainer ist wohl noch unterwegs, meine mich aber erinnern zu können das er  Pfingsten wieder zu gegen ist.
> Ich könnte am Sonntag Biken evtl ja Deister obwohl der Touri Rummel dort wohl auf höchsten Stand sein wird aber egal Augen zu und durch!



Wieso?
Deistertag und Vatertag sind durch?
Pfingsten ist kein Touri Großkampftag?

Außer Ihr plant, nur Hauptwanderwege zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (19. Mai 2010)

ok,, danke für die Info - dann wird es wohl nicht voller werden wie an einen Karfreitag oder so. 
Kannst du was zum Fernsehturmtrail sagen? Habe Anfang des Jahres gesehen das dort ordentlich geholzt worden ist. Ist er noch Geschichte?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Mai 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> ok,, danke für die Info - dann wird es wohl nicht voller werden wie an einen Karfreitag oder so.
> Kannst du was zum Fernsehturmtrail sagen? Habe Anfang des Jahres gesehen das dort ordentlich geholzt worden ist. Ist er noch Geschichte?



Bei uns ändern sich Dinge im Tage- oder Wochenrythmus!
KEIN Trail ist 5 (fünf) Monate unfahrbar!


----------



## -rabe- (20. Mai 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Moinsen
> noch nichts konkretesRainer ist wohl noch unterwegs, meine mich aber erinnern zu können das er  Pfingsten wieder zu gegen ist.
> Ich könnte am Sonntag Biken evtl ja Deister obwohl der Touri Rummel dort wohl auf höchsten Stand sein wird aber egal Augen zu und durch!




Moin zusammen, ich bin wieder da.  Schön den Westerwald unsicher gemacht, und etliche Kilometer feinster Singeltrails "gefressen".

Pfingsten hab ich noch keinen festen Plan, muß mich aber bevor ich hier was zusage noch mit Frau und Kindern abstimmen. Ich behalte aber mal den Sonntag für eine Tagestour im Auge.

Am Mittwoch nächster Woche, also den 26.05. hab ich schon für mich gebucht. Da will ich mit einem oder zwei meiner Kumpels in den Deister oder evtl. in Harz. Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen. 
Also wer hat Zeit und Lust?

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (20. Mai 2010)

Sonntag hab ich von meiner Familie Ausgang gekriegt . Das Wetter soll ja auch ganz passabel werden, somit würde  einer schönen Tour ja nichts im Wege stehen.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (20. Mai 2010)

Schön das du wieder heile im Ländle bist unkraut vergeht nicht  Dann fahren wir also Sonntag im Deister. Treff 10.00 bei mir in NI ? 

puh, hab gerade in unseren Urlaubsplaner für nächste Woche geschaut. Habe Nachtdienst und könnt höchsten Mittwoch/Donnerstag frei machen. Also dann am Do. den 27. auch erst Biken im Harz/Deister !


----------



## -rabe- (21. Mai 2010)

Sonntag 10.00Uhr bei Dir ist gebongt. Ich telefoniere noch mal ein bißchen, vielleicht bringe ich noch jemand mit.

Das Du Mittwoch nicht kannst ist ja schade, aber ich werde mir einen schönen Tag machen.

Mitfahrer für Sonntag ( Deister ) und/oder Mittwoch (Deister oder Harz) sind willkommen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (21. Mai 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Sonntag 10.00Uhr bei Dir ist gebongt. Ich telefoniere noch mal ein bißchen, vielleicht bringe ich noch jemand mit.
> 
> Das Du Mittwoch nicht kannst ist ja schade, aber ich werde mir einen schönen Tag machen.
> 
> ...



Mal sehen wie ich das morgige Hofpflastern in Martfeld körperlich vertrage, würde mich dann morgen gegen Abend noch mal melden!


----------



## foxi (23. Mai 2010)

So, schöne Pfingsten euch allen Grillen und heutige Deistertour ist überstanden.
Jens, lebst du noch oder immer noch am Pflastern. War ja doch mehr als ungewohnt, denke ich Auf alle Fälle kannst dich ordentlich ärgern Dass war heut ein MR.BOMBASTIC TRAILFEUERWERK ca 35km und 1100hm vom allerfeinsten, dank 2 Locals die wir mit hatten und sie uns in die Geheimnisse des Waldes einweihten. Denke wir sind an die Grenzen des machbaren für unsere Federwege gegangen technisch aller erste Sahne die Wege....thanks Hattrick & Andreas


----------



## ohneworte (23. Mai 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> So, schöne Pfingsten euch allen Grillen und heutige Deistertour ist überstanden.
> Jens, lebst du noch oder immer noch am Pflastern. War ja doch mehr als ungewohnt, denke ich Auf alle Fälle kannst dich ordentlich ärgern Dass war heut ein MR.BOMBASTIC TRAILFEUERWERK ca 35km und 1100hm vom allerfeinsten, dank 2 Locals die wir mit hatten und sie uns in die Geheimnisse des Waldes einweihten. Denke wir sind an die Grenzen des machbaren für unsere Federwege gegangen technisch aller erste Sahne die Wege....thanks Hattrick & Andreas



Moin Rainer,

ich habe das Pflastern besser überstanden als erwartet, habe aber prophilaktisch nicht teilgenommen. Ich werde dafür wohl morgen eine Runde in den Harz fahren.

Schönn aber das Ihr heute eine gelungene Tour im Deister hattet!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (23. Mai 2010)

Wie Foxi schon schrieb, heute war echt der Hammer . Ich glaub, ich laufe immer noch so  durch die Gegend.
Da haste wirklich was verpasst. 

Viel Spaß morgen im Harz .

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (26. Mai 2010)

Wat war das heute wieder ein schöner Tag im Deister.

Mein Kumpel Stephan der heute mit war ist jetzt auch infiziert.

@ foxi: ich hoffe Du hast heute auch Spaß in der Firma gehabt.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (27. Mai 2010)

Freitag 28.05. wenn`s Wetter passt und sonst nix dazwischen kommt,  starte ich mit Stephan ne Feierabendrunde. Start per Bike in Hassel ca  16.30Uhr. Abgegrast werden die üblichen Verdächtigen - Sellingsloh,  Heiligenberg, Vilser Holz - je nach Lust und Laune.  Das dürften dann ca  50km werden.

Mitfahrer willkommen.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (27. Mai 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> @ foxi: ich hoffe Du hast heute auch Spaß in der Firma gehabt.
> 
> Rainer



tja da bist du auf den Holzweg, ich war gar nicht zum knechtenHab mir mit meiner liebsten nen schönen Abend gemacht und Nachtdienst Nachtdienst sein lassen Ich hätte mir für die Tour ja schon am Di frei nehmen müssen um morgens startklar zu sein. ok soviel dazu! Wo seit ihr den gefahren die schöne Einsteigerrunde is schon klar. Seit ihr die Rakete auch gefahren?

Wegen morgen biken, bin ich am Überlegen....vielleicht bin ich dabei und kling mit dann etwas eher aus wegen dem Nachtdienst. Melde mich morgen nochmal dazu

Ist jemand nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch für ne kleine Deisterrunde zu haben?


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Wat war das heute wieder ein schöner Tag im Deister.
> 
> Mein Kumpel Stephan der heute mit war ist jetzt auch infiziert.
> 
> ...



Hi,

mit Deinem jetzigen und meinem ehemaligen Nachbarn Stephan? Ich bin allerdings für Freitag raus.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> tja da bist du auf den Holzweg, ich war gar nicht zum knechtenHab mir mit meiner liebsten nen schönen Abend gemacht und Nachtdienst Nachtdienst sein lassen Ich hätte mir für die Tour ja schon am Di frei nehmen müssen um morgens startklar zu sein. ok soviel dazu! Wo seit ihr den gefahren die schöne Einsteigerrunde is schon klar. Seit ihr die Rakete auch gefahren?
> 
> Wegen morgen biken, bin ich am Überlegen....vielleicht bin ich dabei und kling mit dann etwas eher aus wegen dem Nachtdienst. Melde mich morgen nochmal dazu
> 
> Ist jemand nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch für ne kleine Deisterrunde zu haben?



Moin,

ich bin zwar kommende Woche in Wennigsen, jedoch leider zum Arbeiten!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (27. Mai 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> tja da bist du auf den Holzweg, ich war gar nicht zum knechtenHab mir mit meiner liebsten nen schönen Abend gemacht und Nachtdienst Nachtdienst sein lassen Ich hätte mir für die Tour ja schon am Di frei nehmen müssen um morgens startklar zu sein. ok soviel dazu! Wo seit ihr den gefahren die schöne Einsteigerrunde is schon klar. Seit ihr die Rakete auch gefahren?
> 
> Wegen morgen biken, bin ich am Überlegen....vielleicht bin ich dabei und kling mit dann etwas eher aus wegen dem Nachtdienst. Melde mich morgen nochmal dazu
> 
> Ist jemand nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch für ne kleine Deisterrunde zu haben?



Achso, Du hast Dir mit Deiner liebsten nen schönen Abend gemacht. Denn haste ja auch Spaß gehabt.

Wir sind den üblichen Einstieg von der Bantorfer Höhe gefahren. Vom Funkturm nähe Heisterburg runter nach Feggendorf, weiter durch die Everglades bis zur Hanna Knolle Bank (Pfingstmontag).
 Schraube hoch zur Kreuzbuche und dann übern Kammweg an der alten Taufe vorbei den Trail rechts runter zur Wallmanhütte.
 Wallmannweg bis zur Passstraße, hoch zum Parkplatz und rechts ab Richtung Annaturm.
Den Trail von der kleinen Radarstation wieder runter bis auf die Passstraße, hoch Richtung Parkplatz und weiter zum Nordmannsturm.
Nach ner verdienten Pause mit Alster und Currywurst weiter zur Rakete, runter bis Barsinghausen und wieder hoch zur Kreuzbuche.
Von dort den trail runter Richtung Wall, Auf dem Wall lang und links weiter auf dem trail zur Mooshütte. Von dort kurz übern Berg zurück zur Bantorfer Höhe.   Also eigentlich ähnlich wie unsere Pfingsttour. Komischerweise war ich diesmal aber nicht so kaputt. Ich hätte noch eine/einmal " Rakete " starten können.

Wegen Freitag melde Dich einfach. Wir könnten Dich auch zB. am Heiligenberg einsammeln.

Nächste Woche Deister wird bei mir nichts. Mein Pfingsturlaub geht zu Ende und ich muss erst mal wieder arbeiten.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (27. Mai 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mit Deinem jetzigen und meinem ehemaligen Nachbarn Stephan? Ich bin allerdings für Freitag raus.
> 
> ...



1. Ja genau, mit "dem" Stephan.
2. Schade.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (28. Mai 2010)

@Rainer: Whau, klasse Runde und danke gute Beschreibung...bin die Strecke innerlich nachgefahren. Ich bin erstaunt wie schnell du dich im Deister zurechtfindest - hehe kleines Navi im Kopf eingebaut wie und ihr seit echt diesen Hammertrail ja fast Steinbruch nach der Taufe runter - *Respeckt und dass mit nen Hardtrail und 100mm* Das bringt bestimmt nicht jeder , mich eingeschlossen 

bin Heute bei eurer Runde doch nicht dabei, fühl mich zu matschig vom Nachtdienst und wir gehen mit Hundchen durch den Wald spatzenrasieren, evtl. zur Trailpflege.

@Jens: Na Wennigsen, passt doch super, ist ganz nah am Trailparadies- Radel mit eingepackt und nach Feierabend gehts den Berg hoch.


----------



## -rabe- (28. Mai 2010)

Schade das es bei Dir nicht klappt. Aber ich kenne das ja zur genüge mit den Schichten.Naja nächstesmal klappt`s bestimmt. 

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Mai 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> @Rainer: Whau, klasse Runde und danke gute Beschreibung...bin die Strecke innerlich nachgefahren. Ich bin erstaunt wie schnell du dich im Deister zurechtfindest - hehe kleines Navi im Kopf eingebaut wie und ihr seit echt diesen Hammertrail ja fast Steinbruch nach der Taufe runter - *Respeckt und dass mit nen Hardtrail und 100mm* Das bringt bestimmt nicht jeder , mich eingeschlossen
> 
> bin Heute bei eurer Runde doch nicht dabei, fühl mich zu matschig vom Nachtdienst und wir gehen mit Hundchen durch den Wald spatzenrasieren, evtl. zur Trailpflege.
> 
> @Jens: Na Wennigsen, passt doch super, ist ganz nah am Trailparadies- Radel mit eingepackt und nach Feierabend gehts den Berg hoch.



Termin Wennigsen ist auf Donnerstag verschoben. Dafür bin ich dann Dienstag in Braunlage!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2010)

Moin zusammen,

mal wieder was geplant die Tage?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (22. Juni 2010)

Bei mir leider erstmal nichts. Ich hab mir letzte Woche die Schulter geprellt.

Das einzige was ich zur Zeit auf`m Rad machen kann ist Brötchen holen. Aber auch nur mit Schmerzmitteln und auf dem bequemen Dorfrad.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (27. Juni 2010)

hier war auch nichts besonderes angesagt die Woche, endlich wieder arbeiten und dass in der Nacht.
In 14 Tagen hab ich wieder frei und das 4Wochen da können wir was klar machen Deister-Harz Rundfahrt
@Rabe: du machst ja sachen, zu viel ? und gute Besserung, wann biste denn wieder fit wenn alles gut geht?


----------



## -rabe- (28. Juni 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> In 14 Tagen hab ich wieder frei und das 4Wochen da können wir was klar machen Deister-Harz Rundfahrt
> @Rabe: du machst ja sachen, zu viel ? und gute Besserung, wann biste denn wieder fit wenn alles gut geht?



Der Schulter gehts wieder ganz gut. Wahrscheinlich gehe ich ab  Donnerstag wieder arbeiten. Ich denke, dass ich dann am kommenden Sonntag ne MTB-Tour starten werde.
Die Prellung war übrigens ein Mitbringsel aus dem Deister .
 Also nix  und so. Arbeitsunfall sozusagen 

Urlaub habe ich ab 21.07. Da sollten wir doch was auf die Reihe kriegen.

PS. Wie wars Bike mäßig auf Rügen?

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juni 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> hier war auch nichts besonderes angesagt die Woche, endlich wieder arbeiten und dass in der Nacht.
> In 14 Tagen hab ich wieder frei und das 4Wochen da können wir was klar machen Deister-Harz Rundfahrt
> @Rabe: du machst ja sachen, zu viel ? und gute Besserung, wann biste denn wieder fit wenn alles gut geht?



Wenn der Termin passt wäre ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (29. Juni 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn der Termin passt wäre ich dabei!



Klingt gut. 

Rainer


----------



## foxi (30. Juni 2010)

also, ab 5.7 hab ich dann für 4Wochen frei und außer ein paar niedere Arbeiten noch nichts so richtig aufm Schirm. Einfach melden wenn was bei euch passt

Rügen war einfach schön und bestimmt nicht das letzte mal das wir dort waren. Meer, Strand, Berge und Trails ohne ende wo findet das man hier in D schon sonst Habe jetzt zwar nicht so, bis auf eine! die mega offroad mtb touren gedreht aber schöne Sightseeing Touren sind auch mal was.

So und nu werde ich mich aufs Radel schmeißen und Richtung Hassel machen evtl kann ich ja den Rainer noch überfallen


----------



## -rabe- (1. Juli 2010)

Ich werfe mal den Sonntag in Raum. Am besten wäre wohl wegen der angesagten 30°C relativ zeitig zu starten. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren  wo ich fahren will. 
Es gäbe vier gute Möglichkeiten. 
1. Sellingsloh / Bruchhausen
2. Nienburg Krähe oder Oyler Berg
3. Deister
4. was ganz anderes

Also gute Vorschläge und Mitfahrer sind willkommen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal den Sonntag in Raum. Am besten wäre wohl wegen der angesagten 30°C relativ zeitig zu starten. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren  wo ich fahren will.
> Es gäbe vier gute Möglichkeiten.
> 1. Sellingsloh / Bruchhausen
> 2. Nienburg Krähe oder Oyler Berg
> ...



Moin,

Sonntag muss ich arbeiten. Dafür habe ich dann am Montag frei und kann dort das Rad bewegen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (9. Juli 2010)

Moin, Rainer und ich waren im Deister - super Tour mal wieder bei optimalen Bikewetter sind dann rund 53km 1300hm rausgekommen. Start DPP Rodenberg - Intro nach Feggendorf/Lauenau  - Römer und Frankweg.

Rainer mit morgen und Deister bin ich raus, die Familienpflichten rufen Hast du denn deine Bande für die Einsteigerrunde zusammen? Wünsch euch viel spass und nicht so ne hitze


----------



## -rabe- (9. Juli 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Rainer mit morgen und Deister bin ich raus, die Familienpflichten rufen Hast du denn deine Bande für die Einsteigerrunde zusammen? Wünsch euch viel spass und nicht so ne hitze



Das letzte Wort ist zwar noch nicht gesprochen, aber ich glaube wir blasen die Sache morgen ab. Bei der Hitze tun wir uns wahrscheinlich keinen Gefallen.

Da ich aber Montag und Dienstag auch noch frei habe, geht dann vielleicht noch was. Mal sehen wie die Prognosen sind.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (11. Juli 2010)

Also Dienstag gehts ab in Deister . Wahrscheinlich gleich früh am Morgen. Näheres erfahre ich aber erst Montag Abend, da muß ich mich noch mit meinem Kumpel kurzschließen.

Ich denke eine schöne Norddeister Trailtour mit etwa 50km und ca 1000 hm.

Wer hat Lust?
Wer hat Zeit?

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (12. Juli 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Also Dienstag gehts ab in Deister . Wahrscheinlich gleich früh am Morgen. Näheres erfahre ich aber erst Montag Abend, da muß ich mich noch mit meinem Kumpel kurzschließen.
> 
> Ich denke eine schöne Norddeister Trailtour mit etwa 50km und ca 1000 hm.
> 
> ...



Ich melde mich heute Abend noch ein mal.


----------



## -rabe- (12. Juli 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich melde mich heute Abend noch ein mal.



Alles klar, ich warte auf ein Zeichen.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (12. Juli 2010)

Also der Termin steht. Ich fahre morgen früh 6.30Uhr  mit Auto nach Mehlbergen, steig dann zum Kumpel um, und um 7.00Uhr ist Start zur Bantorfer Höhe.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Juli 2010)

Moin Rainer,

wie lange sollte das Ganze dauern?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (13. Juli 2010)

War doch ne schöne Tour heute. Wetter und Mitfahrer waren top. 42km und knapp über1000hm. Jens und Marko haben sich wacker geschlagen . Da könnt Ihr gerne wieder mitkommen.

Viele Trailpassagen sind aber ganz schön zugewuchert. Wenn bei der Hitze nichts wächst, aber Brennessel und Brombeersträucher scheint das nicht zu stören.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (13. Juli 2010)

Ich will auch mit das nächste mal hört sich ja super an, wo seit ihr denn lang ? Norddeister is schon klar aber an Pass?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juli 2010)

Jau, war super heute! Allerdings bin jetzt doch schon ein wenig müde (so früh stehe ich sonst nicht auf).

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (13. Juli 2010)

@ foxi: Tja, dann will ich Dir mal was zum sabbern geben.

Der Einstieg wie üblich Feggendorfer Trail und Everglades. Danach schön die Schraube hoch zur Kreuzbuche, und weiter übern Kammweg an der alten Taufe vorbei, bis zu dem Trail der runter zur Wallmannhütte geht.
Ein Stück den Wallmannweg lang, bis zur Stromleitung und dort rechts ab die Verlängerung vom Nordmannsturm Trail runter Richtung Nienstedt. 
Da kommste ja am ersten Parkplatz hinter Nienstedt auf die Passstrasse, von dort den Trail hoch zum Pass und runter nach Egestorf auf den Trails links und rechts parallel zur Passstrasse.
Der Weg von Egestorf hoch zum Nordmannsturm geht dann nur mit massivem Flüssigkeitsverlust. Am Nordmannsturm erstmal Mittag, und danach zur Rakete, und von Barsinghausen hoch zur Kreuzbuche. Naja und der Rückweg zur BH wie gehabt übern Wall und an der Mosshütte vorbei.



PS. Noch 4Tage und 3Nächte arbeiten, dann ist Urlaub.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (17. Juli 2010)

Hi, ich bin Wolfgang aus Steyerberg. Fahre gern Trials im Deister (Raketentrial) ansonsten nur im Wald auf und ab. im Urlaub Alpen-x.
Gruß Wolfgang
Rotwildfahrer

P.S. Nehmt ihr mich mal mit in den Deister?


----------



## -rabe- (17. Juli 2010)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin Wolfgang aus Steyerberg. Fahre gern Trials im Deister (Raketentrial) ansonsten nur im Wald auf und ab. im Urlaub Alpen-x.
> Gruß Wolfgang
> Rotwildfahrer
> 
> P.S. Nehmt ihr mich mal mit in den Deister?



Klar, kein Problem. Wenn Touren geplant sind, wo auch immer,  schreiben die Leute das hier rein, dann schreist Du einfach : Ich will mit.  Der Rest ergibt sich dann.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (17. Juli 2010)

hi,
bin ich auch schon fast alles gefahren,
Wir können ja mal zusammen fahren. Komme aus Steyerberg und mein Arbeitsweg führt mich jeden Tag durch oder an der Binner Schlucht vorbei bis Nienburg.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## foxi (18. Juli 2010)

Hi Wolfgang
erstmal ein Wellcome und supi das du den Weg hierher gefunden hast, habe mir dein Profil angeschaut -passt schon 
Hätte nicht gedacht das jemand hier aus Gegend so gern in den Alpen mit den Bike unterwegs ist...ja das macht Lust auf mehr, evtl kriegen wir ja was für 2011 hin.  
Super Gern können wir zusammen Biken, Steyerberg ist ja nicht weit weg und bin da auch schon vor etwas Zeit rumgegurckt - Januarberg, steht das ding noch? Leider ist da ja alles eingezäunt
Mit Deister könnte bei mir nächstes We was gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo
wer hat Interesse?

Nienburger Biketreff: Samstag 14.00 am Cleanpark (neben Real)

Lockere Runde durchs Revier - Krähe - Langendamm - Köhlerberge


----------



## -rabe- (28. Juli 2010)

Das wird mir zeitlich zu eng. Ich hab ja am frühen Abend noch eine Einladung.
Freitag hätte ich aber Zeit wieder mal ne schöne Runde Oyler Berg und/oder Krähe zu drehen. Wird mal wieder Zeit, bin lange nicht dort gewesen. Mal schauen ob eher Vor- oder Nachmittag.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2010)

Moin,

Samstag bin ich auf nem Fussballturnier und abends auf einer Party. Freitag oder Sonntag würde auch besser passen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (28. Juli 2010)

Freitag ist für mich auch ok!. Aber der Samstag - Termin steht auch!

@Freitag: Könnte dann auch zu euch geradelt kommen und wir machen Selingloh und ko unsicher! aber hier ist auch ok wenn ihr wollt - bin mir nur nicht sicher wie die Trails hier zugewachsen sind


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Freitag ist für mich auch ok!. Aber der Samstag - Termin steht auch!
> 
> @Freitag: Könnte dann auch zu euch geradelt kommen und wir machen Selingloh und ko unsicher! aber hier ist auch ok wenn ihr wollt - bin mir nur nicht sicher wie die Trails hier zugewachsen sind



Sellingsloh und Vilser Holz sind definitiv fahrbar, war erst Sonntag dort unterwegs!


----------



## -rabe- (28. Juli 2010)

Na dann können wir auch hier fahren.  Uhrzeit???? Ich bin für alles offen.

@ foxi:  kannst ja in Hassel vorbeikommen und dann starten wir zusammen von hier.

@ ohneworte: wie siehts bei Dir zeitlich aus?

Wer will noch mit?

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlami (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will mich hier auch kurz mal vorstellen. Ich bin der Christian, 34 Jahre jung, komme aus Marklohe und bike leider eher unregelmäßig seit 2-3 Jahren.

Ich muss das nochmal abklären, aber Samstag 14 Uhr hört sich gut an! Ist halt die Frage wie ihr "lockere Runde" definiert!? Konditionell bin ich noch nicht so die Maschine... 
Freitag ab 17 Uhr wäre ich auch beim Oyler Berg dabei. Viel früher geht leider nicht.
Gruß Christian


----------



## -rabe- (28. Juli 2010)

Moin Christian, willkommen im Nienburg Thread.
So langsam scheinen es ja immer mehr MTBer hier in der Gegend zu werden, Top .
Lockere Runde passt schon für jeden. Zurückgelassen wurde noch keiner .

Samstag scheint ja bis jetzt nur Volker zu fahren. Der wird sich sicherlich noch melden.
Freitag steht ja noch keine Zeit und kein Ort fest.Aber sollten wir über Mittag hier im Sellingsloh und Heiligenberg schon eine Runde drehen, kann ich mir auch ein paar Reserven für ne schöne Feierabend Kennenlernrunde am Oyler  Berg aufheben.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Na dann können wir auch hier fahren.  Uhrzeit???? Ich bin für alles offen.
> 
> @ foxi:  kannst ja in Hassel vorbeikommen und dann starten wir zusammen von hier.
> 
> ...



Zeitlich bin ich da völlig offen!


----------



## foxi (28. Juli 2010)

@Freitag: Dann bin ich gegen 10:30 bei Rainer in Hassel. Werde mit dem Radel anreisen, wird also ne Hammerrunde 

@Samstag: Wir fahren immerlocker und es wird gewartet....sind ja nicht auf der flucht  Wenn einen die Puste ausgeht, dann ist es auch "no Problem" wenn man abbricht. Ich  kann auch ab 14.00 vom Cleanpark Richtung Marklohe starten und wir treffen uns dort mit Dir.....fals ich noch Mitstreiter gewinnen kann Dann hast du nicht schon so viel auf dem Tacho. und bist im Vorteil


----------



## -rabe- (28. Juli 2010)

Dann schlage ich mal Freitag 11.00Uhr Waldparkplatz Sellingsloh vor. Mal sehen was Volker so meint.

@ Christian: Wenn Du willst können wir dann ja noch eine Feierabenrunde am Oyler Berg drehen. Bei Interesse kannste ja einfach mal ne Uhrzeit schreiben. Treffen währe von meiner Seite irgendwie zentral in Marklohe zB. Kirche ganz praktisch

Rainer

Da war Volker jetzt aber schneller. Ok, 10.30Uhr start in Hassel, also 11.07Uhr Parkplatz Sellingsloh.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Dann schlage ich mal Freitag 11.00Uhr Waldparkplatz Sellingsloh vor. Mal sehen was Volker so meint.
> 
> @ Christian: Wenn Du willst können wir dann ja noch eine Feierabenrunde am Oyler Berg drehen. Bei Interesse kannste ja einfach mal ne Uhrzeit schreiben. Treffen währe von meiner Seite irgendwie zentral in Marklohe zB. Kirche ganz praktisch
> 
> Rainer



Freitag 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz geht in Ordnung, bin da!


----------



## foxi (28. Juli 2010)

Das könnte Doch fast eine TransLandkreis werden
Nienburg - Hassel - Selinglingsloh - Vilsen - Heiligendingsbums - Marklohe - Oyle - Nienburg - Krähe?
Nah ist dass eine Kampfansage? Sind bestimmt gefühlte 100 km


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Das könnte Doch fast eine TransLandkreis werden
> Nienburg - Hassel - Selinglingsloh - Vilsen - Heiligendingsbums - Marklohe - Oyle - Nienburg - Krähe?
> Nah ist dass eine Kampfansage? Sind bestimmt gefühlte 100 km



Ich kann Dir problemlos vom Sellingsloh bis Broksen 40 Kilometer mit auf die Uhr geben.


----------



## schlami (29. Juli 2010)

Moinsen,

@Volker:
Treffen am Cleanpark ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Dann sehe ich auch mal was Neues und fahre nicht immer auf dieser Seite der Weser... 
Gehts vielleicht auch ein bisschen früher als 14 Uhr? Wenn nicht, passts auch!

@Rainer/Freitagsrunde:
Wenn ihr morgen um 17 Uhr noch motiviert seid, können wir natürlich gerne eine Runde über den Berg drehen! Das hatte ich morgen eh vor! Aber wenn ihr schon um 11 Uhr startet... ich bin gespannt! 
Früher als 17 Uhr geht leider nicht. Treffen an der Kirche hört sich gut an!

Freue mich auf die Touren! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## -rabe- (29. Juli 2010)

schlami schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> @Rainer/Freitagsrunde:
> Wenn ihr morgen um 17 Uhr noch motiviert seid, können wir natürlich gerne eine Runde über den Berg drehen! Das hatte ich morgen eh vor! Aber wenn ihr schon um 11 Uhr startet... ich bin gespannt!
> ...



@Christian
Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß ich das auf die Reihe kriege. Ob noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat, schaun wir mal.  Also sehen wir uns 17.00Uhr an der Kirche in Marklohe.

Ich schicke Dir meine Handynummer per PN. Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn ich von Dir auch eine hätte. Könnte ja sein, das irgendwo auf dem Weserradweg Stau ist wenn ich nach Marklohe will. 

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlami (29. Juli 2010)

Alles klar! Bis morgen! Ansonsten meld dich einfach, wenn was dazwischen kommt.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## foxi (29. Juli 2010)

@ Rainer: Bin morgen ca. 10.15 in Hassel und schmeiss dann mein neues Tele an und funk bei dir durch ! Achja und nen Kaffee noch auf die schnelle währ super

@Christian: Okey, dann machen wir Samstag 13.30 Cleanpark!


----------



## -rabe- (29. Juli 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> @ Rainer: Bin morgen ca. 10.15 in Hassel und schmeiss dann mein neues Tele an und funk bei dir durch ! Achja und nen Kaffee noch auf die schnelle währ super



OK, läßt sich einrichten.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2010)

Moin,

nach Marklohe eier ich morgen nicht mit! So viel Zeit bekomme ich von meiner Holden nicht genehmigt!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## schlami (30. Juli 2010)

Super, 13:30 Uhr dann! Meine Handynummer bekommste per PN.
Gruß Christian


----------



## foxi (30. Juli 2010)

Moin, werte Mitstreiter des Bergradels
War ne richtig fette Tour heut, meine Beine fühlen sich an wie Gummi
thanks an Jens für die tolle Streckenführung, für mich sind es 101km geworden bei 336hm und 20,5 er schnitt puh - Den nach Hauseweg bin ich nur auf Nebenwegen und durch viel Wald mit Forstautobahnen gejagt und es war richtig nett - allerdings ist mir die letzten 15km das trinken ausgegangen und bin an meine Grenzen gegangen - man war ich groggi und jede Umdrehung brannte in den Oberschenkeln

@Rainer : Schick mir mal deine Mail Adresse, dann kann ich dir die Google-Earth Datei der Tour zukommen lassen.

@Christian: Denke Rainer hat dir gesagt dass ich für morgen raus bin, die niederen Arbeiten rufen. Unverhofft habe ich heut morgen Holz vor die Tür bekommen und nun darf ich knechten und nen Zaun bauen
Aber wir holen dass nach


So und hier das wesentliche unserer Runde


[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/704087]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2010)

Das Wasserkisten nach oben schleppen war vorhin nach "nur" 60 Kilometern auch eine Quälerei Dank der weichen Beine!


----------



## -rabe- (31. Juli 2010)

Ja, war schon eine etwas größere Runde heute. Ich habs dank "Spätschicht" auf knapp 90km gebracht.

War mit Christian auch noch ne nette Feierabentour übern Oyler Berg und durch die Binner Schlucht. Leider durfte ich mitten in der Schlucht noch meinen Schlauch im Vorderreifen wechseln. Plattfuß 

@foxi:  Hast ne PN.  Viel Spaßmorgen beim Zaunbau . Ich geh mit meiner Frau ein bißchen Bikes für Sie gucken. Mal schauen ob wir was passendes finden und wie der Tag endet. Entweder so , oder so . Das zweite wahrscheinlich wenns um die Preisklasse geht.

Rainer


----------



## schlami (31. Juli 2010)

Moinsen,
alles klar Volker, der Rainer hats mir zugetragen. Viel Spaß dann!  
Die Feierabendrunde können wir gerne jederzeit wiederholen! 
Ich freue mich auf weitere Touren! Einfach melden. In der Woche könnte ich immer so ab 17-1730 einsatzbereit sein. Notfalls auch mal eine Stunde eher... 
Euch ein schönes Wochenende!
Bis denne
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (4. August 2010)

Junge, Junge, die ganze Woche Urlaub und noch nicht zum biken gekommen.

Dafür hat meine Frau jetzt ein neues Rennrad das wir nachher noch ein bißchen ausführen.

Aber ab Freitag rocken Volker und ich den Harz.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (4. August 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Junge, Junge, die ganze Woche Urlaub und noch nicht zum biken gekommen.
> 
> Dafür hat meine Frau jetzt ein neues Rennrad das wir nachher noch ein bißchen ausführen.
> 
> ...



Habt ihr es aus Scheessel?


----------



## -rabe- (4. August 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Habt ihr es aus Scheessel?



Hallo Jens, hab mir schon gedacht das Du fragst.
Nee, obwohl wir dort gute Beratung und auch ein super Angebot für ein Wunschaufbau bekommen haben, hat sich meine Frau für ein Radladen in Rotenburg entschieden. Dort hing ein Stevens San Remo Vohrjahresmodell in perfekt passender Rahmenhöhe im Fenster.
Ging dann alles ganz schnell. 
Trotzdem Danke für den Tip mit Scheeßel. Cooler Laden mit klasse Bikes im Angebot. Zwar etwas chaotisch dort, aber trotzdem top.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Hallo Jens, hab mir schon gedacht das Du fragst.
> Nee, obwohl wir dort gute Beratung und auch ein super Angebot für ein Wunschaufbau bekommen haben, hat sich meine Frau für ein Radladen in Rotenburg entschieden. Dort hing ein Stevens San Remo Vohrjahresmodell in perfekt passender Rahmenhöhe im Fenster.
> Ging dann alles ganz schnell.
> Trotzdem Danke für den Tip mit Scheeßel. Cooler Laden mit klasse Bikes im Angebot. Zwar etwas chaotisch dort, aber trotzdem top.
> ...



Oops, das erzähle ich ihm lieber nicht, sind nicht gerade befreundet die beiden.


----------



## -rabe- (5. August 2010)

Naja Du weißt doch: Das Leben ist kein Ponnyhof.

Ganz leer sind die Jungs in Scheeßel ja auch nicht ausgegangen.Wenn ich irgendwo eine gute Beratung kriege und mich dort wohl fühle, kaufe ich in der Regel dort wenigstens ein bißchen Kleinkram.
Bei mittlerweile neun Rädern in einem vier Personen Haushalt, fällt halt auch immer irgendwas an.

Rainer


----------



## schlami (5. August 2010)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß im Harz!  

Ich bin das WE bei meiner besseren Hälfte tief im Süden und wir werden zwei Tage nach Ischgl fahren. Bin ja mal gespannt. Mit der Bahn hoch und mit dem Rad runter... 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (5. August 2010)

@ schlami:  Ja danke, den werden wir haben.
Euch auch viel Spaß in den "richtigen" Bergen.

@all:  Irgendwie sollten wir nächste Woche mal probieren ob wir ne Feierabenrunde hinkriegen.
Wenn ich mir meinen Zeit-/ Schichtplan so ansehe wäre der Dienstag und/oder Freitag geeignet.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Naja Du weißt doch: Das Leben ist kein Ponnyhof.
> 
> Ganz leer sind die Jungs in Scheeßel ja auch nicht ausgegangen.Wenn ich irgendwo eine gute Beratung kriege und mich dort wohl fühle, kaufe ich in der Regel dort wenigstens ein bißchen Kleinkram.
> Bei mittlerweile neun Rädern in einem vier Personen Haushalt, fällt halt auch immer irgendwas an.
> ...



Wobei der Stressfaktor eher aus der südwestlichen Richtung kommt!


----------



## -rabe- (5. August 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wobei der Stressfaktor eher aus der südwestlichen Richtung kommt!



Das werden wahrscheinlich beide Parteien jeweils anders sehen.
Ist mir aber auch völlig schnuppe, welcher Händler mit wem kann und mit wem nicht. Ich war bloß ein Rad kaufen und muß die nicht heiraten.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Das werden wahrscheinlich beide Parteien jeweils anders sehen.
> Ist mir aber auch völlig schnuppe, welcher Händler mit wem kann und mit wem nicht. Ich war bloß ein Rad kaufen und muß die nicht heiraten.
> 
> Rainer



Ist mir schon klar, allerdings kenne ich beide persönlich und kann das reell einschätzen!


----------



## -rabe- (9. August 2010)

Volker und ich sind mit heilen aber müden Knochen gestern Nachmittag aus dem Harz zurückgekehrt.
War ein sehr schönes, wenn auch anstrengendes Wochenende (vor allem Freitagabend ).
Warum ein Trail den Namen "nasser Weg" hat, konnte ich mir schon denken , und er macht seinem Namen alle Ehre. Anders war das beim Tante Ju Trail . Aber ich habs rausgekriegt .

Ich denke Volker wird bei Gelegenheit noch die Höhenprofile unserer Touren einstellen.

Da ich mich heute schön ausgeruht habe und morgen mein letzter Urlaubstag ist,werde ich morgen Vormittag noch eine schöne Deistertour machen.
Wenn jemand kurzfristig Lust und Zeit hat, schnell melden.

Sonst hätte ich Freitag Nachmittag noch Zeit für ne kleine Feierabendrunde.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (10. August 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Volker und ich sind mit heilen aber müden Knochen gestern Nachmittag aus dem Harz zurückgekehrt.
> War ein sehr schönes, wenn auch anstrengendes Wochenende (vor allem Freitagabend ).
> Warum ein Trail den Namen "nasser Weg" hat, konnte ich mir schon denken , und er macht seinem Namen alle Ehre. Anders war das beim Tante Ju Trail . Aber ich habs rausgekriegt .
> 
> ...



Bin leider eine Woche im Klauenvieh- und Putenmastgürtel Niedersachsens gefangen. Von daher läuft dies Woche in dieser Hinsicht rein gar nichts!


----------



## schlami (10. August 2010)

Hört sich ja gut an! 

Ischgl war leider nicht so dolle. Ich hatte den ersten Schnee des Jahres unter den Füßen und irgendwie nicht die richtigen Klamotten dabei. Dementsprechend matschig war die ganze Angelegenheit...

Diese Woche inkl. Wochenende passt mir leider garnicht. Nächste Woche sollte besser aussehen.

Gruß 
Christian


----------



## foxi (11. August 2010)

jepp, dass war super Bike Wochenende mit hohen Wiederholungsfaktor
*Freitag Einrollen mit Brockenrocken
*
Start 15.00 in Braunlage. Über Dreieckigen Pfahl und neuen Götheweg rauf auf den Brocken. Belohnung ganze 10Meter Weitsicht 10°C und schön heißen Kaffee mit Schierker Feuerstein.  Bergab gings mit ein paar schön flowigen Trails nach Schierke. Dann nochmal rauf bis zur Mittelstation des Wurmberges wo wir die Trails des Bikeparks mitnahmen.
ca 37Km bei 900hm 


*Samstag lockten uns die Hanskühnenburgtrails*
Eine absolute Hammertour, die wir wahrscheinlich nochmal fahren werden um ggf. ein AlpenHärtetest durchzuführen.
Hoher Spassfaktor dank Tante-Ju und Nasser Weg. Dann ein mega schwerer Anstieg über Wiesenwege und Felsverblockte Pfade. Highspeed Abschnitte mit lass rollen. Dann wieder fiese Stiche Bergauf mit >20%  Steigung. also alles was das Herz begehrt! 

Ich lass mal das Höhenprofil sprechen und jeder kann selbst urteilen Start der Tour war übrigens in Herzberg und mir fehlen ein paar Daten in der Aufzeichnung weil ich den Startknopf drücken verpennt hab .....jaja der Brausekopf war schuld. Dafür hatt der Rainer ja 72Km auf den Tacho und es könnten knapp unter 2000hm sein!!





*Sonntag Ausrollen um den Oderteich*
Über Achtermann und Dreieckigen Pfahl um den Oderteich und wieder zurück nach Braunlage - nix besonderes ausser sehr schöner Landschaft und ein bischen Trails dabei.
ca 35Km bei 700hm

Ich denke ich werd demnächst meinen Block aktualisieren und ein wenig mehr über dieses klasse Harz-We berichten. Ein paar Fotos der Touren sind noch hier im Fotoalbum gelandet

@christian: Bin noch da! nächste Woche können wir dann gerne ne Runde zusammen drehen. Habe dann Nachtdienst und das passt schon. Ischgl war ich auch 2002 + 2003 Einmal durchfahrt und rauf zum Fimbapass und das andere Jahr haben wir dort unseren Ruhetag eingelegt mit Bike in den Lift bis auf... ich meine 3000m und dann die 16km Abfahrt genießen!!!


----------



## schlami (11. August 2010)

Hört sich wirklich nach einem tollen Wochenende an! Die 900 hm hätte ich mir auch noch gefallen lassen, aber 2000 hm... da hätte ich ein Abschleppseil gebraucht! 

Mit welcher Software stellst du das Profil dar? Für solche Spielereien bin ich auch immer zu haben! 

Ok, dann schauen wir nächste Woche mal, ob wir einen passenden Abend finden! Bis denne!


----------



## foxi (12. August 2010)

Das proggi nennt sich HrmProfil und ist Shareware! lässt sich aber ganz gut testen, denke ich. Meiner Meinung das beste Profil Programm hab ich schon etliche Jahre im Einsatz. Für unsere Breitengade seheh die Profile nicht so pralle aus, obwohl man sie ordentlich strecken kann. Als Trainingstagebuch verwende ich Sporttracks.

So was mach denn unser Deisterrocker Denke du bist den Berg ja nur so hochgeflogen!



> Bin leider eine Woche im Klauenvieh- und Putenmastgürtel Niedersachsens gefangen


@Jens: Ich hab mich ja gar nicht eingekriegt und hab da ne Bildungslücke -  Wo ist denn dass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (12. August 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> So was mach denn unser Deisterrocker Denke du bist den Berg ja nur so hochgeflogen!



Naja, ganz so einfach war das auch nicht. Vor allem weil ich statt dem Schraubeweg gleich rechts die steile Abkürzung zum Kammweg nach oben genommen habe . Der Harz steckt mir schon noch in den Beinen. Schließlich bin ich ja schon ü40.
Dafür gings bergab richtig gut. Der doch schon recht heftige Trail, den wir vor einer Weile mal mit Andreas und Heinz gefahren sind hat seinen Schrecken verloren, und weils so gut lief, bin ich den zweiten Teil davon auch noch gefahren.

Dummerweise hab ich mir irgendwie die Leiste gezerrt. Recht schmerzhaft das ganze, so das ich jetzt nicht vernünftig fahren kann. Das schlimme daran ist, dass ich Sonntag in Hamburg ja die 100km Cyclassics fahren will.
Bis da muss ich wieder fit sein. Deswegen heute und morgen schon mal Höchststrafe ( nicht mit dem Rad, sondern mit Auto zur Arbeit).

Feierabenrunde nächste Woche klingt gut. Müßte ich eigentlich auf die Reihe kriegen. Schaun wir mal.

Rainer


----------



## TobiHan (13. August 2010)

Moin allerseits,

suche jmd aus der Nähe von 31535 Neustadt am Rbge, der Lust hat mit mir die eine oder andere Feierabendrunde zu drehen. Bin seit einem Jahr MTBler und fahre ein Cube LTD Team Hardtail. Mein derzeitiger Trainingsstand ist so lala, fahre meist so Touren um die 30-35km. Also wer Lust hat einfach mal hier reinschreiben. Grad die Flachlandrunden hier in der Umgebung sind alleine doch etwas öde.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## foxi (13. August 2010)

Hallo Tobi
In den Deisterthread tümmelt sich ein tintin oder so rum. Der ist aus Neustadt.  Vielleicht schickst ihm ne pm oder melde dich dort mal zu Wort.
Ansonsten auch hier wellcome, wo fährst du denn im flachen ländle so rum? Ab und an fahr ich im Grinderwald, dort sind mächtig lange Vorstautobahnen.

@Rainer, auweia du machst auch immer sachen. Alleine den Trail runter tztztz! Ok  nichts für ungut gute Besserung ich hoffe du bist rechtzeitig wieder fitt. Viel spass u Erfolg bei den. Classics , drück euch die Daumen

Sent Mobile via HTC Desire. Beste Grüße Volker


----------



## TobiHan (13. August 2010)

Hi Volker,

danke fürs welcome. Meistens fahre ich rund ums Steinhuder Meer oder an der Leine, da gibts ein paar schöne Strecken. Gestern war ich allerdings auch mal im Grinderwald zwischen Eilvese und Borstel etwa.
Ab und zu am Wochenende mal in den Harz oder an den Deister. 
Schönen Gruß Tobi


----------



## -rabe- (16. August 2010)

Moin zusammen, meine Frau und ich sind gesund und mit für uns guten Zeiten von den Cyclassics aus Hamburg zurück. War wieder ne tolle Veranstaltung .

Zwecks der geplanten Feierabendrunde diese Woche würde mir Mi, Do oder der Freitag passen. ich würde dann per Bike in Nienburg oder Umgebung aufschlagen.
Uhrzeit ist mir egal, da bin ich flexibel.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (16. August 2010)

Schön das ihr wieder da seit und spass hattet. Platzierung und Zeiten werden aber noch hinterfragt ,-) möchte doch nächstes Jahr mit antreten wenn es passt.

Do. Fr. passt mir auch gut, vorher eher schlecht da wir gerade mit Autokauf beschäftigt sind. Wenn. Christian bock auf was neues hat u mit dabei ist, dann schlag ich mal Krähe vor u treffen am cleanpark. 

Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker


----------



## TobiHan (16. August 2010)

Wenn ihr mal wieder ne Runde im Deister macht gebt mir Bescheid, da würde ich gern mitradeln. Bis dahin werde ich meine Kondition auf ein hoffentlich ausreichendes Level bringen


----------



## -rabe- (17. August 2010)

Kleine Terminkorrektur meinerseits. Donnerstag wird bei mir mit Feierabendrunde schlecht. Da fahre ich Vormittag mit meinem Kumpel in Deister. 
Der Freitag steht aber zwecks Feierabendrunde zur Verfügung.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Donnerstag Zeit und Lust mitzukommen. Werden wohl die üblichen 50km mit den dazugehörigen Höhenmetern.
Die Startzeit steht zwar noch nicht fest, aber ich denke das wir spätestens 10.00Uhr am Deister sind.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (17. August 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Das proggi nennt sich HrmProfil und ist Shareware! lässt sich aber ganz gut testen, denke ich. Meiner Meinung das beste Profil Programm hab ich schon etliche Jahre im Einsatz. Für unsere Breitengade seheh die Profile nicht so pralle aus, obwohl man sie ordentlich strecken kann. Als Trainingstagebuch verwende ich Sporttracks.
> 
> So was mach denn unser Deisterrocker Denke du bist den Berg ja nur so hochgeflogen!
> 
> ...



Cloppenburg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (19. August 2010)

Euch heute viel Spass im Deister, dass Wetter Rockt und ich hoffe auch der Deister auch - na klar
Ich werde nächste Woche dort meine Runde drehen, vielleicht schließt sich ja hier noch jemand an mit Tagesfreizeit am Mi/Do oder Freitag?

Ansonsten noch gerne ne Nordkreisrunde über Brocksen Jens, spannst du mich/uns ans Hinterrad 

Falls sich für morgen keiner mehr findet können wir ja auch etwas eher starten? So und nu werde ich mal schön meine Hausrunde abdrehen!


----------



## -rabe- (19. August 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Euch heute viel Spass im Deister, dass Wetter Rockt und ich hoffe auch der Deister auch - na klar
> 
> Falls sich für morgen keiner mehr findet können wir ja auch etwas eher starten?




Moin zusammen,
Deister war teilweise sehr matschig, was man garnicht mehr gewöhnt ist. Muß man sich erstmal wieder drauf einstellen. 
Matschlöcher , das Bike sieht wieder wie ein "richtiges" Bike aus und nicht wie ein Eisdielenposer.
schmierige Wurzeln und Steine , 


Leider ist eine meiner Trinkflaschen im Wald geblieben, natürlich voll . Außerdem hab ich einen schönen Wespenstich aufm Oberschenkel abbekommen . 
Aber sonst war alles easy .

Wegen morgen Feierabendrunde --- Ich hab meinem Kumpel von unserer Sellingsloh / Berxen / Broksen Tour mit Jens erzählt. Jetzt ist er ganz heiß auf die Runde mit den neuen Trails. Wenn Ihr Bock habt, können wir die Runde ja auch hier machen. Uhrzeit aber trotzdem eher Feierabendmäßig
Mal schauen wer so mit will.
Bei mir würde vor 17.00 Uhr wahrscheinlich nichts gehen.

Fürs jetzige WE und die kommende Woche bin ich Bikemäßig aus allem raus. - Spätschicht - 

Rainer


----------



## foxi (19. August 2010)

tja, ich wußte es doch immer - du hast einfach zu viele Buttels - wenigstens war kein Hefe drinnen Werde aber dennoch auf meiner Runde nächste Woche Ausschau halten.
Läuft momentan nicht gut mit unseren Terminen - Du und deine Spätschicht und  ich muss für morgen leider passen - die Arbeit hat sich mit einen Termin dazwischen geschoben ok das eine will man das andere ist muss, zumindest fast
Sodelle bis denne


----------



## ohneworte (19. August 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Deister war teilweise sehr matschig, was man garnicht mehr gewöhnt ist. Muß man sich erstmal wieder drauf einstellen.
> Matschlöcher , das Bike sieht wieder wie ein "richtiges" Bike aus und nicht wie ein Eisdielenposer.
> schmierige Wurzeln und Steine ,
> ...



Moin,

ich habe morgen gegen 18.00 Uhr Ordertermin mit Kunden. Soweit es die Vororderzeit und der Brokser Markt zulassen wäre nächsten Freitag im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten für eine Tour!


----------



## taifun (19. August 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe morgen gegen 18.00 Uhr Ordertermin mit Kunden. Soweit es die Vororderzeit und der Brokser Markt zulassen wäre nächsten Freitag im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten für eine Tour!



okay,18:00 Waldkater


----------



## ohneworte (20. August 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> okay,18:00 Waldkater



Vergiss es, dann bin ich mit Sicherheit hier:

http://www.brokser-heiratsmarkt.de/start.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (21. August 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Wegen morgen Feierabendrunde --- Ich hab meinem Kumpel von unserer Sellingsloh / Berxen / Broksen Tour mit Jens erzählt. Jetzt ist er ganz heiß auf die Runde mit den neuen Trails. Wenn Ihr Bock habt, können wir die Runde ja auch hier machen. Uhrzeit aber trotzdem eher Feierabendmäßig
> Rainer



Man man man, gestern 60km Feierabenrunde . Ich war platt. 
Da sich sonst keiner mehr gemeldet hat, sind mein Kumpel und ich 16.15 Uhr los übern Sellingsloh, am Kanal nach Broksen, über Berxen, Vilser Holz, Heiligenberg und wieder nach Hause. Speziell am Heiligenberg konnten wir schon garnicht mehr alle Trails mitnehmen. Die Beine wurden schon langsam schwach. 
Mit einigen Orientierungsstops auf den neuen Strecken, und einer Getränkepause bei der Östereicherin am Heiligenberg, waren wir 20.15 Uhr wieder zu Hause. Eigentlich sollte es ja garnicht so lange werden.
Mein Essen war zu der Zeit leider auch schon kalt. Aber was solls, vier Stunden Spaß gehabt.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (21. August 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Man man man, gestern 60km Feierabenrunde . Ich war platt.
> Da sich sonst keiner mehr gemeldet hat, sind mein Kumpel und ich 16.15 Uhr los übern Sellingsloh, am Kanal nach Broksen, über Berxen, Vilser Holz, Heiligenberg und wieder nach Hause. Speziell am Heiligenberg konnten wir schon garnicht mehr alle Trails mitnehmen. Die Beine wurden schon langsam schwach.
> Mit einigen Orientierungsstops auf den neuen Strecken, und einer Getränkepause bei der Östereicherin am Heiligenberg, waren wir 20.15 Uhr wieder zu Hause. Eigentlich sollte es ja garnicht so lange werden.
> Mein Essen war zu der Zeit leider auch schon kalt. Aber was solls, vier Stunden Spaß gehabt.
> ...



Respekt!


----------



## schlami (23. August 2010)

Ich bin die letzte Woche wieder garnicht gefahren.  
Bei passenden Wetter keine Zeit, bei Zeit kein passendes Wetter. Am Wochenende war meine bessere Hälfte dann zu Besuch hier.

Wie siehts denn morgen oder Mittwoch gegen abend aus? Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, hätte ich mal Lust die Krähe besser kennen zu lernen! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## foxi (23. August 2010)

könnte morgen hinhauen mit Krähe, mal schaun was der Regen macht. Ansonsten 17.00 Cleanpark - bin zur Zeit auch nicht viel unterwegs gewesen zum Biken also no Problem, lockere Runde

@Brokser Markt: Bin Samstag gegen 19.00 amOrt mit ordentlich und Zappeln bis der Arzt kommt- Becks Zelt heißt das Ding doch Gibs ne Bikerrunde? hehe beim Bullriding


----------



## ohneworte (23. August 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> könnte morgen hinhauen mit Krähe, mal schaun was der Regen macht. Ansonsten 17.00 Cleanpark - bin zur Zeit auch nicht viel unterwegs gewesen zum Biken also no Problem, lockere Runde
> 
> @Brokser Markt: Bin Samstag gegen 19.00 amOrt mit ordentlich und Zappeln bis der Arzt kommt- Becks Zelt heißt das Ding doch Gibs ne Bikerrunde? hehe beim Bullriding



Zum Biertrinken geht es aus Prinzip nicht auf das Beck's Zelt. Die Preistreiberei von Bernhard muss da nicht unbedingt unterstützt werden. Ansonsten werde ich natürlich jeden Tag vor Ort sein (hab ja nur nen Fussweg dahin). 

Ausser am wichtigsten Tag dem Dienstag, da ist leider bereits Anreisetag zur Eurobike.


----------



## foxi (26. August 2010)

Dienstag is bei mir auch essig, bin da auch leider mit Knechten beschäftigt Werde die Preise mal im Auge behalten in wieweit mir das dann noch möglich ist:kotz:

Vorgestern haben Chistian und icke eine nette Feierabendrunde zusammen gedreht, sind zwar keine 60km dabei rausgekommen aber für mich schöne immer dem starken Wind ausweichende 40KM mit 2.44h Fahrzeit.
Wir sind vom Cleanpark aus, zu den Trails in der Krähe über den Mussriethesee gefahren. Dann zum Stöcksersee  und dort eine Mückenfreie Pause eingelegt. Wieder zurück über Führser-Mühle, Langendamm-Osterberg nach Nienburg. Am Weserwall noch kurzes Päuschen und dann trennten  sich unsere Wege.
@schlami: Wenn du willst,dann schick mir deine Email Addy per pm, dann kann ich dir das gpx file der Runde zukommen lassen

Denke mit Deister sieht es heut/morgen nicht gut aus, wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schau....shit Dauerregen hier


----------



## schlami (26. August 2010)

War eine sehr nette Runde!  Ich hatte am Ende dann 44 km auf der Uhr. Der Rückweg war zum Glück nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet. Der Orkan kam meistens von links...
[email protected]
Danke für die Daten! 

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja nächste Woche noch mal was. Bis denne!


----------



## Kleinigkeit (29. August 2010)

hey ich komme aus Steyerberg.
Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt würd ich vielleicht mal ne Runde mitfahren.


----------



## -rabe- (29. August 2010)

Kleinigkeit schrieb:


> hey ich komme aus Steyerberg.
> Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt würd ich vielleicht mal ne Runde mitfahren.



Moin Kleinigkeit, willkommen hier in "NI und Umg."

Das mit dem mitfahren ist doch ne Kleinigkeit. 

Wenn bei den Leuten was ansteht schreiben sie es hier rein, dann kannst Du Dich einfach mit einklinken.

Im übrigen war ich schon mal mit dem MTB in der Gegend (Januarsberg).
Leider war das ganze Waldstück daneben eingezäunt. (Militär oä.!?) Das war leider im Vorfeld auf der Karte nicht zu sehen, deshalb war ich schon etwas enttäuscht von der Ecke.
Aber wenn Du rings um Steyerberg schöne Strecken kennst, dafür sind wir auch immer zu haben.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (29. August 2010)

haha das erging mir vor zig Jahren genauso, auf die topo geschaut - man super Gelände dort - massig Höhenlinien und bis 90Meter hoch. Auf der Tour dann jeder Weg der von Liebenau Richtung Hesterberge ging, endete abrupt vor nen Zaun - dolle Karte. Bin dann mal aussendrumrum über Mainsche oder so - achja und nen Hund war da, an den Pedalen kleben.... aber ich hab das Rennen gewonnen
nee, hätte auch mal Lust die Gegend dort ein wenig genauer zu Erkunden. Wie siehts aus....Trails vorhanden und haben wir nen Local der uns scouten kann noch bevor uns Schnee und Eis einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen? Währe super und Wellcome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (3. September 2010)

Das Wochenende steht vor der Tür , das Wetter wird gut , also Biketime .

Morgen hab ich mit meinem Kumpel ne schöne ausgibiege Heimrunde geplant.  
Startzeit und Strecke steht zwar noch nicht fest, aber ich denke mal wir starten am späten Vormittag Richtung Bruchhausen / Nienburg und grasen die üblichen Trails ab.

Falls jemand kurzfristig Interesse hat und mit oder dazustossen will, kann ich bei Bedarf noch mal anrufen.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (3. September 2010)

Bin leider mit Frühdienst am knechten und danach mit einen Umzug auch ganz gut ausgelastet aber danke der Nachfrage


----------



## kantelezi (3. September 2010)

Lust und Zeit schon leider hat mich mein neues Bike vor 2 Wochen auf meiner Hausrunde abgeschmissen. Jetzt ist die Hand noch bis 17.09 in Gips.
Und grade jetzt wo das Wetter wieder besser wird.


----------



## -rabe- (4. September 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Morgen hab ich mit meinem Kumpel ne schöne ausgibiege Heimrunde geplant.
> Startzeit und Strecke steht zwar noch nicht fest, aber ich denke mal wir starten am späten Vormittag Richtung Bruchhausen / Nienburg und grasen die üblichen Trails ab.
> Rainer



Erstens kommts anders, zweitens als man denkt.

Die für heute geplante Tour viel wegen kurzfristigen Umbaumaßnahmen am Bike meines Kumpels leider aus.  Wie das halt so ist im wirklichen Leben, wartet man immer dann vergebens auf das Paket vom Teileversender wenns dringend ist.
Naja, nützt nix. Hab dafür heute die Arbeiten im Garten erledigt die sonst nächste Woche angestanden hätten.
Da heute nix mit biken war, haben wir kurzfristig umdisponiert und für morgen eine >200km Speedbiketour geplant. In aller Frühe gehts per Bahn nach Cuxhaven, und von dort per Rad wieder nach Hause.
Montag ist dann Schontag, und Dienstag hätte ich den ganzen Tag Zeit zum biken. Wenn sich das Wetter hält und nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich dann bestimt im Deister zu treffen.

Also wer hat Dienstag Zeit und Lust?

Rainer


----------



## foxi (5. September 2010)

jaja, die niederen Arbeiten im Garten kenn ich zu genüge und bin dem Kraut nicht gewachsen Das gleiche mit den auf Teilen warten macht der Stefan auch gerade durch und kann nicht Biken - aber er kann mir die Schuld geben als Besteller
Ich hab gerade beschlossen, dass ich Dienstag versuch frei zu bekommen, mal sehen sonst is essig weil Spätschicht angesagt ist - Gebe morgen Nachmittag hier bescheid ob es was mit Deister wird


----------



## -rabe- (6. September 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade beschlossen, dass ich Dienstag versuch frei zu bekommen, mal sehen sonst is essig weil Spätschicht angesagt ist - Gebe morgen Nachmittag hier bescheid ob es was mit Deister wird



 klingt gut 

Rainer


----------



## foxi (6. September 2010)

So, bin dabei
Start 10:00 bei mir und ich bin drann mit fahren ok?


----------



## -rabe- (6. September 2010)

Ja super, bin ich 10.00Uhr bei Dir.

Laß mich mal fahren, Du hast ja vom Harz noch ein paar Kilometer gut bei mir. 

Wir könnten ja mal sehen ob wir mal eine andere Ecke anfahren wollen. Hast Du da noch ein As im Ärmel?

Rainer


----------



## foxi (6. September 2010)

Bin mir nicht sicher, wir könnten zum Pass und dann durch den Süddeister Rocken - Springer Steinbruch is ganz nett, nur mit den Trail dort sind mir nicht mehr ganz im Kopf - Ich schau mal später nach Feierabend

Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. September 2010)

Moin,

alle am Pennen?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (16. September 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> alle am Pennen?
> 
> ...



Pennen und arbeiten.

Zum biken fehlt leider im Moment die Zeit.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (16. September 2010)

jooo is doch.....Nachtschicht! nur kleine Ausfahrten zur Zeit möglich im Matschepamp aber besser wie im Wind
Süd-Deister war goil...neuer Trail am Bielstein gefahren bzw. dass was möglich war bei dem Gefälle! und Grabweg - der zwar nicht mehr ganz so doll wie früher ist, wo er auf der anderen Seite verlief aber trotzdem gewaltig rockt 
evtl. geht nächste Woche was, hab da freiwoche allerdings ist auch ab Do. Altstadtfest angesagt


----------



## Meiwok (16. September 2010)

Hallo Loide,
ich will am Sonntag Deister fahren. Vielleicht ab Nähe Mooshütte. Ich dachte so von 9:00 - 12:00 Uhr. Hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen. Mal wieder ordentlich dreckig machen.
 Gruß Wolfgang aus Steyerberg
( Wir könnten auch irgendwie zusammen fahren)


----------



## ohneworte (16. September 2010)

Ich bin von morgen bis Sonntag in Mainhausen und somit raus!


----------



## -rabe- (17. September 2010)

Bei mir ist am WE auch arbeiten angasagt.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlami (22. September 2010)

Moin zusammen,
ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Vor zwei Wochen habe ich mich leider "Verhoben" und mein eh angeschlagener Rücken lässt momentan kein Biken zu...  Befinde mich gerade im Aufbautraining mit Krankengymnastik usw... 
Gruß Christian


----------



## -rabe- (23. September 2010)

Moin Christian, gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir.  
Das A und O bei sowas ist eine nette Krankengymnastin. 

Biketechnisch verpasst Du im Moment auch nicht viel. Recht ruhig zur Zeit. Entweder keine Zeit oder es regnet wie verrückt.

Lass Dir mal schön Deinen Rücken wieder geradebiegen und dann kriegen wir bestimmt auch mal wieder eine schöne Runde hin.


Rainer


----------



## foxi (23. September 2010)

Tja, keine gute Zeit, nicht nur für dich aber von mir auch gute Besserung und lass dich doch von euren Kränen mal gerade ziehen nee viel schöner ist das mit der Krankengymnastin. Hoffe alles wird wieder gut ! Bei mir ist im moment auch Essig mit Biken höchstens mal ne kleine Runde durchs Revier. Habe 2 Trauerfälle in der Familie und da sind andere Prioritäten gesetzt.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Diamondbacker (23. September 2010)

So, ich sag dann mal: Moin Ihr Racker!
Ich habe heute um 11:15 Uhr Feierabend gemacht. Ich konnte es in meinem Büro nicht mehr aushalten. Was fürn herrlicher Tag zum Trail-Rocken!
Dem Chef schnell Tschüss gesagt und ab auf mein neues Transalp-Fully.
Schöne 60km Runde: Sellingsloh, Heiliger-Berg, Vilser Holz, Berxen, Sellingsloh nach Hassel. Aber ich glaube ich muss die Bergziege dieses Jahr noch an die heiligen Trails im Deister führen.
Viele Grüsse an das arbeitende Volk


----------



## -rabe- (24. September 2010)

So so, einfach früher Feierabend gemacht und dann mit dem neuen MTB los.
So ein Chef möchte ich auch mal haben.


Und übrigens, willkommen im Forum.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (24. September 2010)

Glückwunsch auch von mir zum neuen Bike und Wellcome.
Habe mir letztens aber auch was neuesgebrauchtes für kleines Geld gegönnt so zur Abwechslung mal - Soviel zum Thema Speed - hoffe ich werde nicht gelüncht 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/748401]
	
[/URL]

kommt allerdings bald in die gute Stube und ab auf die Rolle zwecks Winterpokal punkte sammeln

Wann ist denn nächste Woche bei Euch im Nordkreis Zeit für ne Feierabendrunde? So ab Mittwoch dachte ich könnt ich anrauschen!


----------



## -rabe- (24. September 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch von mir zum neuen Bike und Wellcome.
> Habe mir letztens aber auch was neuesgebrauchtes für kleines Geld gegönnt so zur Abwechslung mal - Soviel zum Thema Speed - hoffe ich werde nicht gelüncht
> http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.d...g/photos/3/8/9/_/medium/Bocas.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> ...



Hier einfach so ein Rennrad zu posten ist schon mutig. 
Aber trotzdem Glückwunsch dazu.

Und ich dachte Punkte für den Winterpokal gibt es nur für Kilometer im Freien bei Minustemperaturen.
In der warmen Stube auf der Rolle kann ja jeder.

Feierabendrunde nächste Woche geht bei mir nur Mo oder Di. Die beiden Tage habe ich Frühschicht, Mi und Do habe ich Spätschicht.

Freitag den 01.10. hab ich frei, da könnte man nochmal was starten.

Bei halbwegs passenden Wetter steht auch jetzt der kommende Sonntag noch auf dem Plan. Dann aber eher kurzfristig wegen der doch miesen Wetterprognosen.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (26. September 2010)

Freitag währe ok, könnte so 16.00 bei dir oder im Gelände sein

Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker


----------



## -rabe- (26. September 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Freitag währe ok, könnte so 16.00 bei dir oder im Gelände sein
> 
> Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker



Ok, können wir mal so vormerken. Aber bitte mit MTB. 

Rainer


----------



## foxi (27. September 2010)

@kantelezi: Geht es deiner Hand schon wieder besser? und sagmal kann es sein das du bei den großen 4Buchstaben im maintenance Arbeitest, hab da heut was leuten gehört Wenn ja dann soll es wohl am Mittwoch in den Deister gehen. Wie dem auch sei, irgendwann sollten wir mal ne runde drehen egal wo....super wäre doch auch mal bei Euch um die Ecke am Dümmer See

@Rabe: Vielleicht ist mein MTB bis dahin schon wieder ein Stück weiter und wieder Einsatz klar. Bin etwas am Rumschrauben mit Talas und nen Albert....wenn das Paket nur endlich kommt, denn irgendwie muss ich doch schneller werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (27. September 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> @Rabe: Vielleicht ist mein MTB bis dahin schon wieder ein Stück weiter und wieder Einsatz klar. Bin etwas am Rumschrauben mit Talas und nen Albert....wenn das Paket nur endlich kommt, denn irgendwie muss ich doch schneller werden



Bergauf, oder Bergab?
Bergauf helfen dicke Waden, Bergab hilft Fahrtechnik . Das kommt aber beides nicht im Paket.  

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (28. September 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Bergauf, oder Bergab?
> Bergauf helfen dicke Waden, Bergab hilft Fahrtechnik . Das kommt aber beides nicht im Paket.
> 
> Rainer


 
Moin Rainer, Moin Volker
Zur Not kann ich noch ein raketenschnelles Hardtail anbieten.
Wenn das Wetter am Freitag mitspielt bin ich bei der Feierabendrunde mit am Start.
Das wird dann ja wohl "dunkelheitsbedingt" die letzte Feierabendrunde dieses Jahr werden.
Bis denne
Stephan


----------



## foxi (28. September 2010)

habt ihr denn noch kein Licht ? Vielleicht ist das ne kostengünstige Alternative, so als Ufo im Wald

http://blog.twoseb.de/2010/01/08/dx-ha-iii-ssc-p7-c/

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

Hab mir allerdings die Seiten noch nicht genauer angeschaut, weiß aber das hier im Forum die Jungs sie sich letztes Jahr zu Hauf bestellt haben...hmm war da nicht was mit Zoll
könnten wir ja ne evtl. Sammelbestellung machen - falls ja alles weitere per pm.

So und mit mir und schneller wird nix , keine dicken Waden und meine Fahrtechnik wurde auch net besser wegen regen Zwangspause. Ich war nur nen bischen mit Aktion schöner Wald beschäftigt und gleich gehts weiter.... wartet ab wenn ich euch da runter schicke!
Das Packet geht auch wieder wegen Falschlieferung Retoure, also müßt ihr so mit mir Vorlieb nehmen


----------



## -rabe- (28. September 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> habt ihr denn noch kein Licht ? Vielleicht ist das ne kostengünstige Alternative, so als Ufo im Wald
> 
> http://blog.twoseb.de/2010/01/08/dx-ha-iii-ssc-p7-c/
> 
> ...



Licht? Ich hab zwar was ganz anständiges für den Lenker, aber im dunkeln durch den Wald muß ich mir nicht wirklich antun.

Aktion schöner Wald klingt gut. Ich war die Tage auch los und hab ein bißchen was "gebastelt" Zeige ich Euch Freitag.

Der Zeitplan sieht so aus, dass Stephan und ich Freitag ca 16.15Uhr von Hassel mit Auto RichtungSellingsloh/Bruchhausen starten. Du könntest also direkt zu 16.30Uhr zum Sellingsloh oder nach Bruchhausen kommen.
Zweite Möglichkeit, Du kommst etwas eher zu mir, dann gibts hier vorweg noch einen schönen Kaffee und dann fahren wir alle zusammen Richtung Bruchhausen. 
Dann haben wir auf jeden Fall noch 2 1/2 bis 3 Stunden um die Trails zu rocken.

Wer noch mit einsteigen will, einfach melden.
Ein Treffpunkt vor Ort kriegen wir bei Bedarf schon geregelt.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (28. September 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Licht? Ich hab zwar was ganz anständiges für den Lenker, aber im dunkeln durch den Wald muß ich mir nicht wirklich antun.
> 
> Aktion schöner Wald klingt gut. Ich war die Tage auch los und hab ein bißchen was "gebastelt" Zeige ich Euch Freitag.
> 
> ...



Moin Rainer,

schick mir mal Deine Handynummer per PN, vielleicht kriege ich das Freitag auch hin.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (28. September 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Licht? Ich hab zwar was ganz anständiges für den Lenker, aber im dunkeln durch den Wald muß ich mir nicht wirklich antun.


Ok, aber du weißt nicht was dass für einen Spaß macht wenn du z.B bei völliger Dunkelheit durch den Selingsloh fährst. Das wird ein komplett anderer Wald und ein neues Gefühl für dich sein

Ich versuch dann lieber die 2.Möglichkeit mit den Kaffee, gebe aber noch bescheid.


----------



## -rabe- (28. September 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Ok, aber du weißt nicht was dass für einen Spaß macht wenn du z.B bei völliger Dunkelheit durch den Selingsloh fährst. Das wird ein komplett anderer Wald und ein neues Gefühl für dich sein
> 
> Ich versuch dann lieber die 2.Möglichkeit mit den Kaffee, gebe aber noch bescheid.




Ich hab doch immer so Angst im dunklen Wald.

Melde dich einfach wann du hier sein kannst.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (29. September 2010)

Moin,

ich hätte eventuell noch vernünftige Beleuchtung über die ich günstig verkaufen würde.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Diamondbacker (30. September 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hätte eventuell noch vernünftige Beleuchtung über die ich günstig verkaufen würde.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jens,
das hört sich gut an. Ist hoffentlich so hell ->.
Da ich mir fest vorgenommen habe den Winter durchzufahren, um nicht wieder im Frühjahr so auszusehen ->
Können wir ja Freitag beschnacken.
Gestern hat sich Marko noch mit angemeldet. Der will direkt mit dem Auto nach Hoyerhagen kommen.
Und dann gehts immer hinauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (30. September 2010)

Rainer, ich melde mich morgen Mittag per Tele wann ich wo aufschlagen werde


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> das hört sich gut an. Ist hoffentlich so hell ->.
> Da ich mir fest vorgenommen habe den Winter durchzufahren, um nicht wieder im Frühjahr so auszusehen ->
> Können wir ja Freitag beschnacken.
> ...



Hi Stephan,

sofern ich das morgen zeitlich auf die Reihe bekomme. Habe heute noch weitere terminliche Dinge für morgen aufgedrückt bekommen (Auslieferung von Pedelecs ab Quakenbrück sowie Verkaufsunterstüzung in Scheessel).

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (30. September 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Rainer, ich melde mich morgen Mittag per Tele wann ich wo aufschlagen werde






Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi Jungens,

seid ihr alle vermilchreist? Irgendwie nix mehr los hier zur Zeit!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (11. Oktober 2010)

Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm äh Winterpokal 
Haben letzte Woche zu viert ne schöne Runde um Brocksen gedreht.

ACHSO: nächste Woche jemand Zeit zum Krähenrocken - ich hab frei


----------



## -rabe- (12. Oktober 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> ACHSO: nächste Woche jemand Zeit zum Krähenrocken - ich hab frei



Ich auch .

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm.... Urlaubssperre bis zum 30.11. !


----------



## -rabe- (15. Oktober 2010)

Hm.  Verdächtig ruhig hier zur Zeit. Ihr habt doch wohl nicht die Hobbys gewechselt?

Ich hab heute Nachmittag ganz spontan eine schöne nasse dreckige Herbstrunde durch den Sellingsloh gedreht.
2,5 Stunden, knapp 50km, 12°C, Nieselregen.
Ross und Reiter sahen aus wie Sau.
Ich liebe mein Hobby.

Dieses Wochenende bin ich kurz im Westerwald, aber Montag bis Freitag bin ich zu Hause (Urlaub). 
Irgendwie hab ich was vom Krähenrocken gelesen. Da sollte doch was gehen.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (16. Oktober 2010)

bin zur Zeit mal wieder mit niederen Arbeiten im Garten beschäftigt gewesen, kaum Zeit zum biken - ok dafür wurde fleißig geschraubt - neue Bremsbeläge, Gabel und Reifen gilt es nun einzufahren

Di - Krähenrocken ?
Do - Deister ? 

hm und Mittwoch um 10.00 bin ich in Brocksen beim freundlichen, die Winterpellen raufstecken lassen - je nach Lust und Wetterlage pack ichs Radel mit ein.


----------



## -rabe- (17. Oktober 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> bin zur Zeit mal wieder mit niederen Arbeiten im Garten beschäftigt gewesen, kaum Zeit zum biken - ok dafür wurde fleißig geschraubt - neue Bremsbeläge, Gabel und Reifen gilt es nun einzufahren
> 
> Di - Krähenrocken ?
> Do - Deister ?
> ...



Na das klingt doch gut. Montag Mittag muß ich aber noch was klären zwecks "niederer Termine" für diese Woche. 
Ich merke mir das mal so vor und melde mich morgen nochmal.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch gut. Montag Mittag muß ich aber noch was klären zwecks "niederer Termine" für diese Woche.
> Ich merke mir das mal so vor und melde mich morgen nochmal.
> 
> Rainer



Und ich muss die Woche über wieder arbeiten...


----------



## foxi (17. Oktober 2010)

ok schade Jens - einer muss doch immer für den Aufschwung sorgen dafür bist du jetzt in der Heia und icke am knechten


----------



## foxi (18. Oktober 2010)

Habe gerade den Startschuss gegeben und ein Team beim Winterpokal gegründet
Die
Mittelweser-Granaten

Trailspürnasen auf der suche

wer mitmachen möchte bitte melden


----------



## -rabe- (18. Oktober 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Habe gerade den Startschuss gegeben und ein Team beim Winterpokal gegründet
> Die
> Mittelweser-Granaten
> 
> ...



Mittelweser - Granaten klingt gut. Da bin ich dabei.

Morgen Krähenrocken sieht auch gut aus. Ich könnte im Laufe des Vormittages per Bike in Ni sein. Uhrzeit?? 10.30 Uhr kl. Riede?

Do. Deister muß ich noch klären. Können wir morgen nochmal drüber schnacken.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (18. Oktober 2010)

ok 10.30 bei mir  es sei es schüttet aus kübeln.
Bin Heut mit zwei Kollegen die neuen Trails in der Krähe gefahren und sie fanden sie ganz nett  -ihren breiten grinsen zu folge


----------



## -rabe- (18. Oktober 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> ok 10.30 bei mir  es sei es schüttet aus kübeln.



Wenn das Wetter wirklich zu schlecht sein sollte (gibs sowas überhaupt) rufe ich bevor ich starte nochmal durch.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (19. Oktober 2010)

So, war ne leckere Runde heute durch die Krähe. Erst die Trails abgegrast dann auf zum Stöcksersee  und weiter auf der Sonnenborstler-Krähenseite nach Heemsen/Rohrsen wo sich dann Rainer und meine Wege teilten.Meine Uhr hatte dann 45km bei 310hm und puh man o man war der Waldboden heut tief kam mir vor als wenn ich Saugnäpfe unter den Stollen hatte...tja der Herbst ist voll im Gange

@Deistertour btw Michael : Aktueller Stand ist, dass noch nicht sicher ist wann sie stattfindet Do oder Fr 

@ Winterpokal btw Jens : Na was ist du Wintertrotzer können wir auf dich zählen im Team ?


----------



## -rabe- (19. Oktober 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> So, war ne leckere Runde heute durch die Krähe.



Volle Zustimmung . Ich wußte gar nicht mehr was ich da alles verpasse. Mit An- und Abfahrt hatte ich zum Schluß etwas über 80km auf dem Tacho . Der Winterpokal kann kommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Zwecks Deister Do o. FR schreibe ich auf jeden Fall morgen Vormittag noch mal was.

Rainer


----------



## stramm (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde.
Wollte mich auch mal vorstellen, wo ich doch nun auch schon erwähnt wurde ;-).
Ich heiße Michael und komme aus Sulingen. Fahre seit ca. 3 Jahren regelmäßig Crossrad, da im Sulinger Raum ja nich viel mit Berg und Tal ist.
Seit diesem Jahr Habe ich mir n Hardtail und den Dachgepäckträger für meine Karre zugelegt. Wurde mittlerweile auch schon des öfteren für Touren nach Porta, in den Deister und auch häufiger mit den besagten Kollegen in die Krähe bei Nbg benutzt.
Wo nebenbei erwähnt der Foxi ja so fleißig nach Trailmöglichkeiten die Augen aufhält und sich aktiv macht, Respekt und weiter so von meiner Seite (damit das mit dem breiten Grinsen so bleibt).

Wegen Deister diese Woche behalte ich den Thread im Auge. Am Do könnte ich so ab 12 Uhr am Freitag hab ich frei. 

Bis denne, Michael.


----------



## Diamondbacker (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen.
Ich habe schon Gerüchte bezüglich neuer Trails in der Krähe gehört
Da soll doch so ein "Montanfahrer" leckere Singles in den Wald bauen?
Bin schon sehr gespannt, muß aber leider die ganze Woche arbeiten und bin im Deister leider nicht dabei.
@Volker: Ich bin natürlich beim Winterpokal dabei! Wie melde ich mich an? Unser Team-Name ist ja Spektakulär
@Jens: Rainer und ich wollen am Sonntag, je nach Wetterlage in die Krähe. Volker muß glaube ich arbeiten. Wir sollten es doch dieses Jahr mal hinbekommen mit ner Tour, oder? Kannst Du mir noch Infos zu deiner Beleuchtungsanlage geben?
Ich hätte da Interesse.
@Michael: Willkommen bei den wahnsinnigen Mittelweser-Granaten


----------



## -rabe- (20. Oktober 2010)

Also zum Deister: Ob morgen oder Freitag wäre mir zeitlich egal. Ich bin kurzfristig flexibel.

@ stramm: willkommen im Forum. Wäre ja cool wenn es die Tage gleich mit ner gemeinsammen Tour klappen würde.
Wie /wo könntest Du denn ab 12.00Uhr starten? Sulingen, Nienburg Deister?

Wir können wegen mir auch morgen Mittag zB ab Ni starten. Oder halt Freitag dann aber etwas eher.

Rainer


----------



## stramm (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi, Donnerstag wäre ab Nienburg gegen 12 evtl 11:30 gut drin.
Vorher leider noch ne Atemschutzgeräteträgerprüfung (wasn Wort).

Bis bald, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2010)

stramm schrieb:


> Hi, Donnerstag wäre ab Nienburg gegen 12 evtl 11:30 gut drin.
> Vorher leider noch ne Atemschutzgeräteträgerprüfung (wasn Wort).
> 
> Bis bald, Michael.



Ah, Feuerwehrmann! Die Prüfung habe ich auch schon mal hinter mich gebracht!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Ich habe schon Gerüchte bezüglich neuer Trails in der Krähe gehört
> Da soll doch so ein "Montanfahrer" leckere Singles in den Wald bauen?
> Bin schon sehr gespannt, muß aber leider die ganze Woche arbeiten und bin im Deister leider nicht dabei.
> ...



Moin Stephan,

Sonntag wollte ich jedenfalls wieder fahren. Der Scheinwerfer nennt sich Ixon Speed IQ und ist hier zu finden:  http://www.bumm.de/

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> So, war ne leckere Runde heute durch die Krähe. Erst die Trails abgegrast dann auf zum Stöcksersee  und weiter auf der Sonnenborstler-Krähenseite nach Heemsen/Rohrsen wo sich dann Rainer und meine Wege teilten.Meine Uhr hatte dann 45km bei 310hm und puh man o man war der Waldboden heut tief kam mir vor als wenn ich Saugnäpfe unter den Stollen hatte...tja der Herbst ist voll im Gange
> 
> @Deistertour btw Michael : Aktueller Stand ist, dass noch nicht sicher ist wann sie stattfindet Do oder Fr
> 
> @ Winterpokal btw Jens : Na was ist du Wintertrotzer können wir auf dich zählen im Team ?



Beantragt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (20. Oktober 2010)

Start in den Deister wird morgen sein. Wie besprochen Rainer, du bist dann um 12.00 bei mir und dann holen wir unseren Feuerwehrmann ab - bzw was noch übrig ist  wenn noch puste da ist Schlage dann schon mal folgene Route vor: Start Banthorf - Feggendorf - Laube - Grab - Rakete - openend.

@Mittelweser-Granaten: Team ist fast voll *super* behalte den letzten Platz noch für nen Kollegen frei - der gerade auf Rhodos weilt (ist aber noch nicht 100% sicher das er dabei ist, also ruhig beim Team beantragen) Denke wir machen dann im Winterpokal-Forum einen Thread auf für unsere sticheleien Mein Anspruch für unser Team is schon mal klar, ein Platz unter die ersten 200 und für mich im Monat die 100Punkte währ schon mal gut


----------



## foxi (20. Oktober 2010)

Rainer 4you http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/767606


----------



## -rabe- (21. Oktober 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Rainer 4you http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/767606



Danke, 
bis nachher.
Jetzt gehts aber schnell in die heia.

Rainer


----------



## stramm (21. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin, noch nicht mal Feuerwehrmann nur hin und wieder mit der Flasche bei uns im Werk im Einsatz. 
So ich fahr dann schonmal nach Nienburg und warte da auf euch ;-)

Bis denne, Michael.


----------



## Diamondbacker (21. Oktober 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Stephan,
> 
> Sonntag wollte ich jedenfalls wieder fahren. Der Scheinwerfer nennt sich Ixon Speed IQ und ist hier zu finden: http://www.bumm.de/
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jens,
Der Scheinwerfer macht einen guten Eindruck. Wir können das ja Sonntag noch besprechen.
Rainer und ich wollen so gegen 11:00Uhr in Hassel mit dem PKW starten. Treffpunkt in der Krähe können wir noch festlegen.
Schönen Tach noch.
Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (21. Oktober 2010)

Das war doch wieder ne nette Deisterrunde. Neue Leute kennengelernt, neue Trails gefunden und richtig schön dreckig geworden. Was will man mehr.
@ Michael u. Vitali: ich hoffe Ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen und habt morgen kein Muskelkater.

Ich mach mir jetzt noch ein schönes Bier auf  und lass die Runde (inkl. meinem kleinen ungewollten Abstieg ) nochmal Revue passieren.

Prost und bis bald
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (22. Oktober 2010)

Moin auch.
Das war doch herrlich, gerne wieder. N Bier gabs zum Abschluß natürlich auch, hatten ja genug abgearbeitet.
Kein Muskelkater aber nun etwas Rücken vom Klamottenschrubben in der Badewanne ;-)

Unsere Route habe ich mal auf GPsies geladen.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wiwachrdvquowhwn

Bis bald, Michael.


----------



## Meiwok (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Loide,
ich will am Sonntag im Deister fahren. Kommt jemand mit???
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## foxi (22. Oktober 2010)

War ne klasse Tour und hat richtig Spass gemacht mit Grab und co mal endlich wieder richtig einsauen ohne rücksicht, nur auf der Suche nach der Ideal-Linie auf dem Trail mit den ganzen Matschlöcher
Respeckt an Michael und Vitali die sich super geschlagen haben und alle sind heile geblieben - Da es mit den Fotos auf der Tour nicht mehr geklappt hat hier was von Heute , das Radel vor der Dusche











Hallo Wolfgang
die Jungs hier machen am Sonntag eine Krähentour, denke da kannst dich anschließen aber vielleicht will ja der eine oder andere auch im Deister


----------



## Meiwok (22. Oktober 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> War ne klasse Tour und hat richtig Spass gemacht mit Grab und co mal endlich wieder richtig einsauen ohne rücksicht, nur auf der Suche nach der Ideal-Linie auf dem Trail mit den ganzen Matschlöcher
> Respeckt an Michael und Vitali die sich super geschlagen haben und alle sind heile geblieben - Da es mit den Fotos auf der Tour nicht mehr geklappt hat hier was von Heute , das Radel vor der Dusche
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Volker,
wann und wo geht´s los in der Krähe. Würde gern mitfahren.
Die Räder müssen so aussehen, oder ?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2010)

Na sicher müssen die so aussehen!


----------



## -rabe- (22. Oktober 2010)

Am Sonntag die Krähentour steht. 
Angepeilt ist Start am späten Vormittag. Ich denke so ca 2 - 3 Stunden gemütliche Trailsuchertour. Ich hoffe dass ich Volker seine neuen Trails alle wiederfinde.
Genauer Ort und Zeit folgt noch.

Mitfahrer sind wie immer herzlich willkommen.

Rainer


----------



## stramm (22. Oktober 2010)

Viel Spaß am So. 
Ich habe Volkers Tour mit seinen neuen Trails mal mitgeschnitten.
Vielleicht hilfts ja.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jkugrqjnwkbtdobh

Ciao, Michael.


----------



## -rabe- (22. Oktober 2010)

stramm schrieb:


> Viel Spaß am So.
> Ich habe Volkers Tour mit seinen neuen Trails mal mitgeschnitten.
> Vielleicht hilfts ja.
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jkugrqjnwkbtdobh
> ...



Danke für den link. Volker hatte mir seine Aufzeichnung auch schon geschickt. Da kann ja eigentlich nichts mehr schiefgehen.

Nachdem ich mein Bike heute abgespritzt hatte, war es gefühlte 2kilo leichter.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (22. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal zur Sonntags Krähentour. 

Treffpunkt ist 11.00 der Parkplatz oberhalb der Mülldeponie.
Gemütliche 2 bis 3 Stunden Runde um die neuen Trails einzufahren.

Da es in der Gegend nur den einen Parkplatz gibt, und das auch der Treffpunkt der örtlichen Stockentenvereinigung ist, kann es durchaus zu der einen oder anderen Begegnung mit selbiger Spezie kommen. Also seid auf das schlimmste gefasst.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Sonntags Krähentour.
> 
> Treffpunkt ist 11.00 der Parkplatz oberhalb der Mülldeponie.
> Gemütliche 2 bis 3 Stunden Runde um die neuen Trails einzufahren.
> ...



Moin,

ich bin morgen um 13.30 Uhr in Vilsen für 2 Stunden unterwegs. Sollte mein Knie das Ganze positiv durchstehen bin ich Sonntag dabei!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (22. Oktober 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin morgen um 13.30 Uhr in Vilsen für 2 Stunden unterwegs. Sollte mein Knie das Ganze positiv durchstehen bin ich Sonntag dabei!
> 
> ...



Morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit. 
Wenns Sonntag bei Dir klappt, wär schon cool.
Stephan will bei Marko nochmal durchbimmeln, vielleicht hat er ja auch Zeit.

PS. Auf neuen Trails zählt jeder Stollen.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin morgen dabei und bringe vielleicht noch jemand mit.
Bis denne
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit.
> Wenns Sonntag bei Dir klappt, wär schon cool.
> Stephan will bei Marko nochmal durchbimmeln, vielleicht hat er ja auch Zeit.
> 
> ...



Wann soll ich morgen früh wo in Hassel sein?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (23. Oktober 2010)

Na das klingt doch vielversprechend.

@Wolfgang   Ich schicke Dir meine Handynummer per PN. Für den Fall das noch was sein sollte.


@ Jens  Dir schicke ich auch ne PN mit der Adresse.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch vielversprechend.
> 
> @Wolfgang   Ich schicke Dir meine Handynummer per PN. Für den Fall das noch was sein sollte.
> 
> ...



schon gesehen und registriert!


----------



## Diamondbacker (23. Oktober 2010)

Welcome to the first: Nienburger Schlammfestival! 
Ich musste Marko doch etwas überreden, aber unser Spitzkehren-König
ist mit am Start. Scheiß egal wie das Wetter ist. Ich stehe auf Schlamm.
Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr Parkplatz. Und dann geht es los, das wilde Matschgeschleuder
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Welcome to the first: Nienburger Schlammfestival!
> Ich musste Marko doch etwas überreden, aber unser Spitzkehren-König
> ist mit am Start. Scheiß egal wie das Wetter ist. Ich stehe auf Schlamm.
> Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr Parkplatz. Und dann geht es los, das wilde Matschgeschleuder
> ...




Brauchst Dir dann auch nichts zu Futtern mitnehmen...


----------



## foxi (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich hier aus dem Fenster schau, dann siehts ja gar nicht gut aus! aber ihr werdet es euch richtig geben. Hoffe ihr findet alle Trails als Entschädigung und wünsch viel spass. Für mich gehts gleich nach Springe das wird auch kein Geschenk, den ganzen Tag büffeln mit den Deister im Hintergrund und kein Bike dabei.


----------



## Meiwok (24. Oktober 2010)

Danke an Rainer für die super Führung. Echt nette Biker hab ich heute kennen gelernt. Leider habe ich mich böse abgelegt. Unaufmerksam und müde. Die Schulter tut Hölle weh. Wir sehen uns sicher bald wieder.
Dank
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2010)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Danke an Rainer für die super Führung. Echt nette Biker hab ich heute kennen gelernt. Leider habe ich mich böse abgelegt. Unaufmerksam und müde. Die Schulter tut Hölle weh. Wir sehen uns sicher bald wieder.
> Dank
> Gruß Wolfgang



Hi Wolfgang,

schön das Du heil nach Hause gekommen bist. Du solltest Deine Schulter morgen mal untersuchen lassen sofern es sich bis morgen früh nicht deutlich bessert.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (24. Oktober 2010)

Schöne dreckige Herbstrunde mit netten Leuten heute.

@Wolfgang:    gute Besserung für Deine Schulter. Ich hoffe es ist nichts ernstes.

@ Volker:  alle Einstiege gefunden, aber den Trail mit Deinem Stock am Baum leider nach 10m verloren und dann mußten wir mitten durch den Busch. 
Viel Spaß in Springe, schau nicht so viel aus dem Fenster, der Ausblick könnte frustrierend sein.

ne schöne Arbeitswoche an alle

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Schöne dreckige Herbstrunde mit netten Leuten heute.
> 
> @Wolfgang:    gute Besserung für Deine Schulter. Ich hoffe es ist nichts ernstes.
> 
> ...



Bei dem derzeitigem Wetter wird der Ausblick gar nicht so deprimierend sein.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (24. Oktober 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei dem derzeitigem Wetter wird der Ausblick gar nicht so deprimierend sein.
> 
> Grüsse
> Jens



Den ganzen lieben langen Tag in einem muffigen Meetingraum mit Blick auf den Deister , dass ist bestimmt bei jedem noch so beschi§§enem Wetter frustrierend. Spätestens wenn die Sonne nur mal kurz durch ein klitzekleines blaues Loch lugt, wirds richtig schlimm.

PS. viel Spass Volker 

Rainer


----------



## foxi (24. Oktober 2010)

Na das hört sich nach ner schönen Runde an. Gute Besserung an Wolfgang. Rainer, schade mit den Stockbaumweg habe am Freitag noch extra etwas Laub gekratzt alle paar Meter um den Einstieg zu erleichtern.
Muss Jens rechtgeben u wer recht hat gibt einen aus...hehe! Habe hier Zimmer mit super Deisterblick u heute war sogar etwas Sonne, herrlich, nur keine Zeit u kein Bike hier, bäh! Wenn ich wieder hier her komm nur im Sommer mit Radel

Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker


----------



## Diamondbacker (25. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen,
ja das war ne nette Runde mit netten Leuten am Sonntag.
Alles dabei: Regen, Wind, Matsch und tempogebolze unseres Trailführers Rainer über die Waldautobahn.
Auch einen fiesen Sturz gab es.
@Wolfgang: Auch wenn es deine Schmerzen nicht lindert, Dein Abstieg sah spektakulär aus. Gute Besserung und halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden, was die Schulter angeht.
@Jens: Schick mir doch mal per PN Deine Bankverbindung. Ich sende Dir dann die Mücken für den IXON IQ Speed.
Wir können uns aber auch zur Geldübergabe im Vilser Holz treffen
Rainer und ich haben für Sonntag eine Runde über Sellingsloh und Heiligen-Berg geplant.
So, allen eine erfolgreiche Arbeitswoche.
Bis bald...im Wald.
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallöle,
komme gerade vom Arzt. Diagnose: Multiple Stauchungen im Brustwirbelbereich. Schulterprellung, Halswirbel ausgerenkt. In der Bundesliga würde es heissen, ich werde fit gespritzt. Ich bekomme 2 Spritzen muß heiss bad und 2 Wochen kein Rad.
Wird auch schon besser.
Bis bald mal wieder. Freue mich
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ja das war ne nette Runde mit netten Leuten am Sonntag.
> Alles dabei: Regen, Wind, Matsch und tempogebolze unseres Trailführers Rainer über die Waldautobahn.
> Auch einen fiesen Sturz gab es.
> ...



Moin Stephan,

Sonntach im Sellingsloh hört sich schon mal gut an. Ansonsten wird vermutlich Mittwoch Abend ein Nightride in Vilsen veranstaltet.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2010)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> komme gerade vom Arzt. Diagnose: Multiple Stauchungen im Brustwirbelbereich. Schulterprellung, Halswirbel ausgerenkt. In der Bundesliga würde es heissen, ich werde fit gespritzt. Ich bekomme 2 Spritzen muß heiss bad und 2 Wochen kein Rad.
> Wird auch schon besser.
> Bis bald mal wieder. Freue mich
> Gruß Wolfgang



Hi Wolfgang,

das mit der Schulterprellung habe ich Sonntag ja schon vorausgesagt. Das mit den Wirbelverletzungen macht das Ganze natürlich noch schmerzhafter!

Gute Besserung
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (26. Oktober 2010)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> komme gerade vom Arzt. Diagnose: Multiple Stauchungen im Brustwirbelbereich. Schulterprellung, Halswirbel ausgerenkt. In der Bundesliga würde es heissen, ich werde fit gespritzt. Ich bekomme 2 Spritzen muß heiss bad und 2 Wochen kein Rad.
> Wird auch schon besser.
> Bis bald mal wieder. Freue mich
> Gruß Wolfgang



Damit taufe ich die Abfahrt wo der Sturz passierte, offiziell auf den Namen: "Meiwoktrail".  

gute Besserung 

Rainer


----------



## foxi (26. Oktober 2010)

ok, dann muss ich den Ort des Geschehens aber noch kennenlernen

Werder leider draussen, haben aber wie ich als Lei_e finde schön gespielt und hätten den Sieg verdient. Wir hatten hier heut Sky auf Riesenbild, in der Pinte !


----------



## -rabe- (27. Oktober 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Werder leider draussen, haben aber wie ich als Lei_e finde schön gespielt und hätten den Sieg verdient.



Leider können wir uns davon auch nichts kaufen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Leider können wir uns davon auch nichts kaufen.
> 
> Rainer



Ole, FC Bayern!


----------



## Meiwok (27. Oktober 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Leider können wir uns davon auch nichts kaufen.
> 
> Rainer


 
Werder war mal wieder zu bieder. Ausser dem (Schluchten********r) Arnautowitsch war nix überraschendes dabei (Schade). 
Der Name ehrt mich natürlich.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ja das war ne nette Runde mit netten Leuten am Sonntag.
> Alles dabei: Regen, Wind, Matsch und tempogebolze unseres Trailführers Rainer über die Waldautobahn.
> Auch einen fiesen Sturz gab es.
> ...



Moin,

Sonntag vormittag? Da wollen die Verdener auch hier herkommen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

die Verdener wollen am Sonntag um 11.00 Uhr mit 3-4 Mann am Wiehebad in Vilsen sein. Ich werde mich da anschließen. Ihr auch?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (28. Oktober 2010)

Fahren werden wir wohl Sonntag auch ab 11.00Uhr. Ich denke aber wir starten ab Hoyahagen. Ist die kürzere Anreise für uns. 
Gegen ein zwangloses Treffen irgendwo Im Wald, ist aber bestimmt nichts einzuwenden. Brauchen wir bloß noch jemanden der Bier und Bratwurst vorbeibringt.
Na mal schauen wer noch so mitkommt und was die Jungs so sagen.


Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (29. Oktober 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Fahren werden wir wohl Sonntag auch ab 11.00Uhr. Ich denke aber wir starten ab Hoyahagen. Ist die kürzere Anreise für uns.
> Gegen ein zwangloses Treffen irgendwo Im Wald, ist aber bestimmt nichts einzuwenden. Brauchen wir bloß noch jemanden der Bier und Bratwurst vorbeibringt.
> Na mal schauen wer noch so mitkommt und was die Jungs so sagen.
> 
> ...


 
Moin zusammen,
also ich kann meinem Trailführer Rainer da voll zustimmen 
Abfahrt Hassel Sonntag gegen 11:00 Uhr.
Unsere neue Lieblingsstrecke durch den Sellingsloh mit ca.30km steht ganz oben auf dem Sonntagsfahrplan.
Vorschlag: Wir könnten uns ja so um  13:00Uhr bei der Christa an der Klostermühle zu Trank und Mampf treffen. Oder irgendwo im Vilser Holz auf einen Müsliriegel.
@Jens: Denk mal bitte an den Akku. Ich bring die Mücken mit.
@Volker: Bist Du mit am Start? Treffpunkt Haltestelle Hoyerhagen.

Marko hat sich schon angemeldet.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> also ich kann meinem Trailführer Rainer da voll zustimmen
> Abfahrt Hassel Sonntag gegen 11:00 Uhr.
> Unsere neue Lieblingsstrecke durch den Sellingsloh mit ca.30km steht ganz oben auf dem Sonntagsfahrplan.
> ...



Moin,

ich nehme das Handy mit, Ihr dürftet ja gegen 11.30 Uhr im Sellingsloh sein.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (29. Oktober 2010)

muss Sonntag leider knechten, wäre sonst gerne gekommen -wird bestimmt lustig!
Werde morgen erstmal eine kleine Runde durch die Krähe machen und schaun was ihr da so Veranstaltet habt und alles gerade rücken
Mitfahrer Wellcome!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> muss Sonntag leider knechten, wäre sonst gerne gekommen -wird bestimmt lustig!
> Werde morgen erstmal eine kleine Runde durch die Krähe machen und schaun was ihr da so Veranstaltet habt und alles gerade rücken
> Mitfahrer Wellcome!



Wir haben es da den Wilschweinen gleich gemacht und alles umgepflügt!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Rainer,

ich hoffe ihr hatte noch viel Spaß auf der weiteren Tour.

Hier der Link zu dem Fahrtechniktraining: www.trailtech.ridethemountain.de/


Bis zum nächsten mal


                   M.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr hatte noch viel Spaß auf der weiteren Tour.
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich hatte nachher knapp 44 Kilometer und 476 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho und bin jetzt ganz schön platt!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (31. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr hatte noch viel Spaß auf der weiteren Tour.
> 
> ...



Danke für den link.

Obwohl, irgendwie sieht das jetzt schon aus als ob ichs dringend nötig hätte.

War wieder ne schöne dreckige und nasse Runde mit netten Leuten.
Knapp 60km hatten Stephan und ich zu Hause auf der Uhr.
Dumm nur, dass das noch nicht für den Winterpokal zählt.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (1. November 2010)

Na das war ja wohl ne nette Runde bei den ganzen hm habt ihr geschoben oder warum ist jetzt Fahrtechnik lernen angesagt  Ab in den Deister und der Rest kommt schon - Alpenmarter 2011

@Wp : Hat prima gefunzt, mit Michael ist das Team komplett und voll, wer jetzt noch mag hat bis zum 15.11 Zeit ein Team zu gründen "Mittelweser-Granaten 2" oder so
Tja Rainer meine ersten Punkte sind gesammelt - ERSTER-  erstmal 
(hoffe du  must nicht zur Arbeit, lass dich doch beurlauben bis ende Februar ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (1. November 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Na das war ja wohl ne nette Runde bei den ganzen hm habt ihr geschoben oder warum ist jetzt Fahrtechnik lernen angesagt  Ab in den Deister und der Rest kommt schon - Alpenmarter 2011
> 
> @Wp : Hat prima gefunzt, mit Michael ist das Team komplett und voll, wer jetzt noch mag hat bis zum 15.11 Zeit ein Team zu gründen "Mittelweser-Granaten 2" oder so
> Tja Rainer meine ersten Punkte sind gesammelt - ERSTER-  erstmal
> (hoffe du  must nicht zur Arbeit, lass dich doch beurlauben bis ende Februar ;-))



@ Fahrtechnik: geliebäugelt hab ich damit schon öfter mal. Die Idee reizt mich schon, im Harz die ein oder andere schöne Trailtour zu machen und nebenbei noch zu lernen wie man die eigenen Schwächen/Fehler korrigiert und nicht unbedingt schneller, aber dafür sicherer den Berg runterkommt.
So nach dem Motto: Fahrtechnik statt Federweg.

@ WP Heute haste noch Schonfrist. Kannste einen kleinen Vorsprung rausfahren bevor es morgen oder spätestens Mittwoch bei mir losgeht.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (2. November 2010)

So, heute hat ganz gegen meine sonstige Gewohnheit der Wecker an meinem freien Tag schon um 7.00 Uhr geklingelt.
Auf zum WP-Punkte sammeln.
Sonst bin ich noch der letzte aus unserem Team der was einträgt. 

Ich hab nämlich gehört, dass der letzte einen ausgibt.

Stimmt doch, oder??

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (2. November 2010)

...und desshalb starte ich heute Abend einen kleinen aber feinen Nightride durch das Barmer Militärgelände.
Die neuen B+M Leuchten sind aufgeladen und warten auf Ihren ersten Einsatz am Diamondback.
Ich hoffe die Barmer-Wölfe (Wolfcenter) bekommen Nachts keinen Freigang.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (2. November 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> ...und desshalb starte ich heute Abend einen kleinen aber feinen Nightride durch das Barmer Militärgelände.
> Die neuen B+M Leuchten sind aufgeladen und warten auf Ihren ersten Einsatz am Diamondback.
> Ich hoffe die Barmer-Wölfe (Wolfcenter) bekommen Nachts keinen Freigang.
> Gruß Stephan



Die Idee mit Barme ist gut . 
Leider warte ich noch auf meine Lampenhalterung.
Aber die Woche sollte das Ding noch im Briefkasten liegen. Dann wäre ich auch nochmal mit dabei.

@foxi: Wenn das jetzt wirklich ernst wird mit den Nightride`s und ich da gefallen dran finde, muss ich wohl noch aufrüsten. Dann sollten wir uns nochmal wegen der DX Lampengeschichte unterhalten.

Rainer


----------



## stramm (2. November 2010)

Hallo auch von der Spätschicht.
Komme leider nur morgens zum Fahren aber am nächsten Montag wollte ich voraussichtlich mit nem Kollegen den Deister besuchen. Hoffe das ich die schönen Trails vom letzten Besuch mit Rabe und Foxi wieder finde.
Falls also noch jemand seine erste Nachtschicht hat oder Urlaub wäre das ja eine Gelegenheit. 
Bis denne, Michael.


----------



## -rabe- (2. November 2010)

stramm schrieb:


> Hallo auch von der Spätschicht.
> Komme leider nur morgens zum Fahren aber am nächsten Montag wollte ich voraussichtlich mit nem Kollegen den Deister besuchen. Hoffe das ich die schönen Trails vom letzten Besuch mit Rabe und Foxi wieder finde.
> Falls also noch jemand seine erste Nachtschicht hat oder Urlaub wäre das ja eine Gelegenheit.
> Bis denne, Michael.



Ich bin für Montag leider raus.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (2. November 2010)

> Wenn das jetzt wirklich ernst wird mit den Nightride`s und ich da gefallen dran finde, muss ich wohl noch aufrüsten. Dann sollten wir uns nochmal wegen der DX Lampengeschichte unterhalten.


 Gerne



> So, heute hat ganz gegen meine sonstige Gewohnheit der Wecker an meinem freien Tag schon um 7.00 Uhr geklingelt.
> Auf zum WP-Punkte sammeln


Recht so, dass Team steht gut da, wenn wir die Platzierung halten währ das ein Knaller


> Ich hab nämlich gehört, dass der letzte einen ausgibt.
> Stimmt doch, oder??


von mir aus, ich werde es ja nicht sein




> Hallo auch von der Spätschicht.


Hey Michael, wir sind in der gleichen Schichtfolge - jetzt Spät dann Nacht und Frei. Allerdings am Montag hab ich BR-Sitzung. Fährst du die Woche noch in der Krähe? Dann bin ich dabei



> Ich hoffe die Barmer-Wölfe (Wolfcenter) bekommen Nachts keinen Freigang


Jetzt fällt mir ein wo ich das ganze Jahr schon hin wollte


----------



## stramm (3. November 2010)

@Rabe: Schade aber war an solch einem Termin ja nicht anders zu erwarten. Aber ich würde gerne auch mal ne Runde in Richtung Broksen mitdrehen.

@Foxi: Na das passt ja. Denke dann müssen wir diese Woche ja noch was hinkriegen. Endlich mal wieder ne Tour und nich immer Berg hochschieben mit Erdim ;-).

Bis bald, Michael.


----------



## foxi (3. November 2010)

@ stramm: Schlage mal vor, Freitag 9:30 Treffpunkt: Sportplatz Erichshagen! oder Wo?


----------



## stramm (3. November 2010)

Jo, das klingt doch gut. Da ich ja mit Dachträger komme bin ich natürlich flexibel wo es losgeht. Mir würde es auch gut passen wenn wir bis ~12Uhr unterwegs wären. Dann könnte ich Essen und zeitnah zur Firma.

Schönen Arbeistag noch, Michael.


----------



## foxi (4. November 2010)

bis max 12.00 ist gut. Ich muss auch noch den  Hund versorgen. Am besten wir telelieren dann morgen Früh gegen 8.30 nochmal


----------



## stramm (4. November 2010)

Gebont. Regenklamotten sind eingepackt.
Michael.


----------



## foxi (5. November 2010)

So nix los hier seit ihr schon im Winterschlaf ? - Stephan wie war der Nightride, alle Wölfe noch da oder hast sie verschreckt? Rainer was macht der Crosstrail Laufradsatz - schon ne Runde gedreht? 
Wir (Michael und icke) sind heut richtig gut begossen worden, von oben und unten - Eine Trailrunde durch die Krähe bei extremsten Wetterverhältnissen , so durchnäßt mit so viel Laub auf den Wegen hab ich den Wald selten erlebt, selbst die Forstwege mit ihren im Laub verdeckten Ästen waren schon ne kleine Herrausforderung - und rutschig war es allemale. Einen neuen Trail sind wir auch schon mal abgegangen, der wird bestimmt schön trikky technisch und eine neue Schießbude gibt es auch   Das ganze war nix für Mädchen bei den abgespulten 35km - zu Haus musste der Gartenschlauch selbst für die Klamotten herhalten.

@WP - bin gespannt ob wir es mal schaffen auf Seite1 der Teamwertung zu kommen !


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> So nix los hier seit ihr schon im Winterschlaf ? - Stephan wie war der Nightride, alle Wölfe noch da oder hast sie verschreckt? Rainer was macht der Crosstrail Laufradsatz - schon ne Runde gedreht?
> Wir (Michael und icke) sind heut richtig gut begossen worden, von oben und unten - Eine Trailrunde durch die Krähe bei extremsten Wetterverhältnissen , so durchnäßt mit so viel Laub auf den Wegen hab ich den Wald selten erlebt, selbst die Forstwege mit ihren im Laub verdeckten Ästen waren schon ne kleine Herrausforderung - und rutschig war es allemale. Einen neuen Trail sind wir auch schon mal abgegangen, der wird bestimmt schön trikky technisch und eine neue Schießbude gibt es auch   Das ganze war nix für Mädchen bei den abgespulten 35km - zu Haus musste der Gartenschlauch selbst für die Klamotten herhalten.
> 
> @WP - bin gespannt ob wir es mal schaffen auf Seite1 der Teamwertung zu kommen !



Ich werde gleich auch wieder ein paar Punkte beisteuern!


----------



## -rabe- (5. November 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> So nix los hier seit ihr schon im Winterschlaf ? - Stephan wie war der Nightride, alle Wölfe noch da oder hast sie verschreckt? Rainer was macht der Crosstrail Laufradsatz - schon ne Runde gedreht?
> Wir (Michael und icke) sind heut richtig gut begossen worden, von oben und unten - Eine Trailrunde durch die Krähe bei extremsten Wetterverhältnissen , so durchnäßt mit so viel Laub auf den Wegen hab ich den Wald selten erlebt, selbst die Forstwege mit ihren im Laub verdeckten Ästen waren schon ne kleine Herrausforderung - und rutschig war es allemale. Einen neuen Trail sind wir auch schon mal abgegangen, der wird bestimmt schön trikky technisch und eine neue Schießbude gibt es auch   Das ganze war nix für Mädchen bei den abgespulten 35km - zu Haus musste der Gartenschlauch selbst für die Klamotten herhalten.
> 
> @WP - bin gespannt ob wir es mal schaffen auf Seite1 der Teamwertung zu kommen !



Von wegen Winterschlaf. Schau Dir mal das Teamranking von den Mittelweser - Granaten an.

Den LRS hab ich noch nicht getestet. Die Trails sind mir einfach zu nass für den Racing Ralph.

Neuer Trail in Planung? 

Und, haste die neue Schießbude schon markiert? 

Rainer


----------



## foxi (5. November 2010)

jäääh, dass ging aber schnell habe den denkwürdigen Augenblick erstmal festgehalten, bis oder wenn er uns wieder weg genommen wird. Super Leistung....an alle Granaten 







[/URL][/IMG]

ok der Winter ist noch lang - könnte aber schon zu Ende sein oder? KW4?
und die Krähe wird noch zum Paradies
Bislang kann ich mich gerade noch soooo zurückhalten und zukneifen was die Buden angeht - bin aber immer Bereit falls sie angreifen Für mich unglaublich was da abgeht im Heidegebiet

@LRS ich überleg mir das mit den beiden UST Nobbys nochmal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2010)

Moin,

war irgend jemand von Euch heute im Vilser Holz und am Heiligenberg unterwegs? Ich habe dort frische MTB-Spuren im Laub (und im Sand) entdeckt.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (5. November 2010)

Also ich nicht. Leider

Aber die Radwege auf meinem Arbeitsweg bekommen auch langsam Trailcharakter.


----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2010)

Moin,

was geht am morgigen Sonntag?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2010)

Moin,

bin gerade von einer sonnigen aber auch schlammigen und rutschigen Tour zurück. Habe unterwegs noch eine mir unbekannte 4er-Truppe im Wald getroffen.

Vermute deren Herkunft aus Bremen da ich nicht wüsste wer sonst mit einem von Freyrad zusammengestellten MTB unterwegs sein sollte.

Und gibt es bereits einen Plan für den kommenden morgigen Sonntag?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (6. November 2010)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob morgen Biken angesagt ist und wenn dann nur ne kleine Runde. Heut gehts noch hier zur Ü-Party und das kann früher werden - wenn die Spülung stimmt


----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher ob morgen Biken angesagt ist und wenn dann nur ne kleine Runde. Heut gehts noch hier zur Ü-Party und das kann früher werden - wenn die Spülung stimmt



Morgen früh 10.00 Uhr geht es in Bruchhausen am Bahnhof los!


----------



## -rabe- (7. November 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen früh 10.00 Uhr geht es in Bruchhausen am Bahnhof los!



Muß ich leider passen.
Vielleicht bin ich aber am späten Vormittag mit meinem Trailspürhund 

im Sellingsloh.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Muß ich leider passen.
> Vielleicht bin ich aber am späten Vormittag mit meinem Trailspürhund
> 
> im Sellingsloh.
> ...



Wir fahren ja von hier aus Richtung Sellingsloh!


----------



## -rabe- (7. November 2010)

So, mit dem Trailspürhund http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...estation.de/smileys/Tiere/251.gif[/img][/url]

 brauchte ich heute nicht los. Aber wies der Zufall so will, meldete sich Marko bei mir, zwecks kleiner Tour übern Oyler Berg. 
Geiles Wetter aber schwerer Boden. Trails die sich unterm Laub tarnen und Wasserlöcher, Wurzeln und Steine die nicht mehr zu sehen sind machen einem das Leben nicht wirklich leichter.
Aber schön wars trotzdem und Punkte fürn WP gibts auch..

Jetzt aber schnell noch aufs Sofa, denn nachher ist noch Nachtschicht.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> So, mit dem Trailspürhund http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...estation.de/smileys/Tiere/251.gif[/img][/url]
> 
> brauchte ich heute nicht los. Aber wies der Zufall so will, meldete sich Marko bei mir, zwecks kleiner Tour übern Oyler Berg.
> Geiles Wetter aber schwerer Boden. Trails die sich unterm Laub tarnen und Wasserlöcher, Wurzeln und Steine die nicht mehr zu sehen sind machen einem das Leben nicht wirklich leichter.
> ...



Werder hätteste Dir aber sparen können...ich finds hingegen schön!


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2010)

Hui, 

ich habe gerade unser Platzierung im WP gesehen! Platz 94 ist schon mal gar nicht so übel!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Diamondbacker (7. November 2010)

Moinsen,
@foxi: Die Nightrides im Barmer Wald waren wirklich klasse! Die B+M Doppel-Leuchten von Jens haben schon was von "XENON" Scheinwerfern...
Da sind sogar 2 Hirsche mitten auf dem Trail stehen geblieben, weil se vom Licht geblendet waren. Ich konnte bis auf ca. 5m ranfahren, dann haben se mich wohl gerochen.
@Jens: Ich will mich eigentlich nicht aufregen, aber was an dem sportlichen Absturz eines Vereines, der jahrelang spektakulären Fußball geboten hat, schön sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht!
Also bleib Bauern-Fan und sei still.

@rabe: hoffentlich klappt es diese Woche mal mit nem NR. Oder eine schöne Vilsen-Runde in die Dunkelheit

Gute Nacht.


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> @foxi: Die Nightrides im Barmer Wald waren wirklich klasse! Die B+M Doppel-Leuchten von Jens haben schon was von "XENON" Scheinwerfern...
> Da sind sogar 2 Hirsche mitten auf dem Trail stehen geblieben, weil se vom Licht geblendet waren. Ich konnte bis auf ca. 5m ranfahren, dann haben se mich wohl gerochen.
> @Jens: Ich will mich eigentlich nicht aufregen, aber was an dem sportlichen Absturz eines Vereines, der jahrelang spektakulären Fußball geboten hat, schön sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht!
> ...



Nanana,

ich rede ja auch nicht von den stinkenden Fischköppen! Ausserdem ist Landwirt ein ehrenwerter Beruf!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (9. November 2010)

Das mein ich doch auch, schließlich sieht man das doch bei "Bauer sucht Frau" und nun habt euch wieder lieb

@stramm: Na wie war es im Deister? alle Knochen heile und die Trails gefunden?
Wann fährst du bzw. ihr denn wieder hier in der Region? Wenn Olaf seine Jungfernfahrt antritt bin ich gern dabei sollte es nächste Woche sein (frei)und das Wetter passt - mit Glühwein


----------



## stramm (9. November 2010)

Hi Volker, so früh schon auf.

War schön und Knochen auch bei beiden heile, nur die Muskeln mussten leiden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Krampf).
Trails habe ich dank unserer GPS Aufzeichnung größtenteils wiedergefunden, aber durch das 10cm hohe Laub wars schon kniffelig.
Und die Baumfäller rücken dem Grabweg auch immer näher scheint mir.

Wanns wieder rund gehen soll bin ich ganz offen, wie manns inna Nachtschicht eben hin bekommt.
Und Olafs Jungfernfahrt sollten wir auch bald ins Auge fassen da wir  letzte Nacht seine Gabel und Dämpfer mal grob eingestellt haben, macht n  guten Eindruck das Ding (Radon QTR Race 4).
Leider hat er in unserer Freiwoche ja dieses BR Seminar.

Oti und ich haben mal begonnen n Flyer vorzubereiten den ich inna Firma ans  schwarze Brett hängen wollte für Fahrradfans. 
Den wollte ich dir die  Tage auch mal zumailen. Ich wollte da auf mein Forum verweisen weils  dann etwas übersichtlicher gehalten werden kann.
Hab da mal was vorbereitet: http://stramms.de/forum/

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich noch ne schöne Schicht und und allen anderen nen schönen Feierabend.


Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (9. November 2010)

ich war sogar schon viel früher auf, muss erst heute zur 1.Schicht - Dank Freistellung Das hört sich ja klasse an wenn ihr ne Runde dreht mach mal Meldung! Flyer ist gut, den häng ich dann bei uns auch aus. Das Forum schau ich mir gleich mal an 
Bin den neuen Trail heut gefahren der an der Schutzhütte rauskommt - es muss aber noch etwas an der Linie gefeilt werden. Am Einstieg liegt ein  Birkenast - also Vorsicht


----------



## -rabe- (10. November 2010)

Mal was interessantes für alle die aus diesem Thread auch im Deister unterwegs sind.

              #*221*

Ich denke da wir auch auf ein vernünftiges Miteinander zwischen MTBern, Forst und Natur aus sind, sollten wir uns an die Sperrung des Frankweges halten.
Ich werde nebenan bei den "Deisterfreunden" mal anregen, dass Sie vielleicht die Einstiege gesperrter Trails auch für Ortsunkundige mal näher bezeichnen.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (11. November 2010)

Ich schau gerade aus dem Fenster und sehe: -  blauer Himmel 

Dann schau ich auf die Uhr und sehe: - vier Stunden Zeit 

*Ich geh jetzt ein bißchen biken.* 

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (11. November 2010)

Och Mönsch!!!!!!!!
Ich will auch mal wieder! Muss leider arbeiten.
Aber heute ist mal wieder eine Feierabendrunde Richtung Vilsen geplant. Mit Lenkerbeamer.

@Jens: Na mein kleiner bajowarischer Exnachbar?
Wie sieht es bei Dir heute Abend aus? Ein kleines Treffen im Vilser-Holz?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## foxi (11. November 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> *Ich geh jetzt ein bißchen biken.*



ich auch Treffen mit Stramm + Einweihungsfahrt eines neuen Mitglieds in der Bikergemeinde. Olaf mit seinen Radon padon


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Och Mönsch!!!!!!!!
> Ich will auch mal wieder! Muss leider arbeiten.
> Aber heute ist mal wieder eine Feierabendrunde Richtung Vilsen geplant. Mit Lenkerbeamer.
> 
> ...



Zu spät gelesen, war aber nach einer Beerdigung heute sehr lange mit der Familie beschäftigt.


----------



## Diamondbacker (12. November 2010)

Oh, das tut mir sehr leid Jens.
Mein Beileid.


----------



## stramm (13. November 2010)

Guten morgen.
Da ich nächste Woche frei habe wollte ich spontan mal den Deister unsicher machen, je nach Wetter irgendwann zwischen Di und Do sollte es vormittags losgehen.

Außerdem würde ich mich gerne auch mal einer Vilsentour anschließen.
Denke der Volker hätte auch Lust, also falls sich da was ergibt hier meine Anmeldung 

@Foxi: Meine Kassette war wirklich hin, war auch die billigste drin (HG50). Nun neu und gut.
Und Olaf ärgert sich über seinen Lehrgang in unserer Freiwoche ;-)

Gute Nacht noch, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (13. November 2010)

Moin,

morgen gegen 10.30 fahren wir bei mir zu Hause los eine Vilsen-Sellingsloh-Tour zu veranstalten.

Und jetzt geht es ins Weserstadion in die Loge.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (13. November 2010)

Ich hoffe dass ich es am Mittwoch Vormittag schaffe eine Sellingsloh / Vilsen Tour zu machen. Da ich abends dann noch zur Nachtschicht muss, werde ich früh starten, um mittags wieder zu Hause zu sein.

Ich schätze mal ca 50km, 3 - 4 Stunden und alles was an Höhenmetern auf dem Weg liegt.

Start wird wohl spätestens 9.00Uhr im Wald sein.

Was ist schon der Deister!  Hier rockt der Sellingsloh! 
Also, wer traut sich?

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (14. November 2010)

Guten Abend.

Würde mich am Mittwoch gerne anschließen, muss nur einen Artzt Termin umlegen versuchen.
Heute schaffe ich leider keine Vormittagstour, bin dann erst 3 Std. vonna Schicht im Bett.

Gute Nacht, Michael.


----------



## foxi (14. November 2010)

Moin, denke ich bin Mittwoch dabei, müsste auch noch nen Termin schieben. Allerdings kann ich nicht 100% zusagen, habe momentan mit Schlafproblemen zu kämpfen und weiss nicht ob ich dann schon damit wieder durch bin. Grund neues Wasserbett gestern in der Nachtschicht aufgebaut...puh ist halt ungewohnt und die Wassermenge stimmt auch noch nicht ganz. Also schaun wir mal......hm wer Weltmeister wird


----------



## -rabe- (14. November 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin, denke ich bin Mittwoch dabei, müsste auch noch nen Termin schieben. Allerdings kann ich nicht 100% zusagen, habe momentan mit Schlafproblemen zu kämpfen und weiss nicht ob ich dann schon damit wieder durch bin. Grund neues Wasserbett gestern in der Nachtschicht aufgebaut...puh ist halt ungewohnt und die Wassermenge stimmt auch noch nicht ganz. Also schaun wir mal......hm wer Weltmeister wird



Kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen warum man in einem neuen Wasserbett nicht zum schlafen kommt.
Seh mal zu das du Mittwoch ausgeschlafen bist. Vielleicht ziehst du einfach mal zwei Tage auf die Gästecouch..

Und warum baust du eigentlich in der Nachtschicht Betten auf?
Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (15. November 2010)

Mahlzeit, Freunde des gepflegten Trails!

Nachdem die Waldarbeiter meinen Haustrail im Diensthoper Forst in eine 6m breite Waldautobahn verwüstet haben, bin ich gestern Abend nach Vilsen gedüst. Und was soll ich Euch sagen?
Terror!  Unser schöner neuer Traileinstieg zum Klostermühlen-Trail ist zerstört.
Soweit ich mit meiner Funzel sehen konnte, haben die das ganze Waldstück mit schwerem Gerät ausgeschlachtet
Ich hoffe das geht jetzt nicht an anderen Stellen so weiter
Viele Grüsse
Stephan


----------



## foxi (15. November 2010)

tja Terror Hochsaison, wie jedes Jahr - mir wird auch schon Angst und Bange wenn ich die ganzen markierten Bäume in der Krähe sehe.


> Und warum baust du eigentlich in der Nachtschicht Betten auf?


mach ich nie wieder

@Mittwoch Frühschichtbiken in Vilsen:  9.00 und wo wollen wir starten? (können wir noch die 9.00 auf 9.30 verhandeln)


----------



## stramm (15. November 2010)

So gerade zurück aus Porta.
Da ham die mich mit nem Hubschrauber bombardiert.
Ich denke die haben nun gegen MTBler aufgerüstet, mit nem Zylinder unten dran um Dreck auf die Störenfriede fallen zu lassen.
Wie im Actionfilm, fliehen keine Chance.

Und Mittwoch is gebont, mein Termin is verschoben und wenn ich nicht auch noch mit den Schlafproblemen zu kämpfen habe stehe ich pünktlich irgendwo rum.

Morgen ist spontan nochmal ne Kräherunde geplant. So gegen 12:15Uhr beim Parkplatz neben Deponie weil Witali dann Feierabend hat. Soll dann ne gemütliche Foxirunde werden;-)

Bis die Tage, Michael.


----------



## Diamondbacker (15. November 2010)

stramm schrieb:


> So gerade zurück aus Porta.
> Da ham die mich mit nem Hubschrauber bombardiert.
> Ich denke die haben nun gegen MTBler aufgerüstet, mit nem Zylinder unten dran um Dreck auf die Störenfriede fallen zu lassen.
> Wie im Actionfilm, fliehen keine Chance.


 
Hallo Michael, (unbekannterweise)
also die Geschichte mit dem Hubi möchte ich noch genauer hinterfragen. Das ist ja wohl der Hammer!
Wenn die zu solchen Mitteln greifen, sollten wir uns von einer Taliban-Schläfergruppe eine Stinger Boden-Luft-Rakete besorgen.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> tja Terror Hochsaison, wie jedes Jahr - mir wird auch schon Angst und Bange wenn ich die ganzen markierten Bäume in der Krähe sehe.
> 
> mach ich nie wieder
> 
> @Mittwoch Frühschichtbiken in Vilsen:  9.00 und wo wollen wir starten? (können wir noch die 9.00 auf 9.30 verhandeln)



Mittwoch morgens? Da muss der Normalo doch arbeiten!

... ab Anfang Dezember kann ich mich da auch mal einklinken...


----------



## foxi (16. November 2010)

Super Jens, dann bist ja einer von uns ;-) 
Treffpunkt, morgen kurz vor 9.00 in Hoyerhagen beim Griechen. (stramm weiss bescheid)

Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. November 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Super Jens, dann bist ja einer von uns ;-)
> Treffpunkt, morgen kurz vor 9.00 in Hoyerhagen beim Griechen. (stramm weiss bescheid)
> 
> Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker



Ja, aber erst ab Dezember und somit morgen ohne mich!


----------



## -rabe- (16. November 2010)

Ja supi, 9.00Uhr beim Griechen. 

Denkt aber an die Bikes. 

Rainer


----------



## foxi (17. November 2010)

Moin Jungs
so dass war mal wieder eine super nette Runde durch den Nordkreis mit Lern&Spassfaktor. Los gings über Hoyerhagen in den durch Laub und Havester stark rampunierten Selingsloh - Trailspürnase Rainer hatte alles in Griff  - zumindest dort und lotzte uns sicher durch den LaubMatsch und den Trails 
Hier Fotos vom Selingsloher  "Lieblingstrail"
Links Strammi - Rechts der Rainer - und ich hinter der Linse


 



danach ging es über den üblichen Wirtschaftsweg in das Heiligenberg oder so. Schön die flowigen Trails abgefahren - nee da war noch was Rainer hat uns gut auf das rutschige Laub eingestimmt und warnte uns noch vor versteckten Wurzel - das ist hier nicht ohne. ok das haben wir auch beherzigt - alle - leider wurden die rutschigen Brücken nicht erwähnt ok eine Baufällige schon aber die unterschätzt man ja auch nicht, ne Rainer! Es passierte also was kommen musste, fast am Ende der Runde auf einer schönen Holzbrücke hat es den Rainer so geschmissen das sein Radel mittig zwischen den Geländern steckte - wie stellt man das nur an und Rainer selbst, den Rest der Brücke in gekonnter eleganter weise, wie mit einen  fast Bauchklatscher drüberrutschte. ok zum Glück ist nix weiter passiert außer das der Tacho sich verschoben hat. 
Nach dem Schrecken sind wir die Runde noch zu Ende gefahren und in Brocksen haben wir erstmal einen Bäcker überfallen. Nach der Stärkung mit lecker Kaffee und gummi Käse/Schinken Brötchen oder was das genau war keine Ahnung - ging es in den Vilserbruch. Danach direkter Rückweg über Selingloh zu unseren Autos nach Hoyerhagen, wo dann der Strammi seine tücken mit der Technik hatte und sein schönes Auto nicht aufbekam. Batterie am Ende des Funkschlüssels ok irgendwann, ich hatte mich schon selisch auf ne Sulingen runde eingestellt  gingen die Autoschlösser dannn doch auf. Noch etwas Smaltalk und ab nach Haus

Daten: 44 km 500hm Reine Fahrzeit 2:48

also können wir ruhig 3Std WP Zeit eingeben, denke ich - es waren ja viele kurzstops dabei und ich hab nur 2Stk.


----------



## -rabe- (17. November 2010)

Ja, trotz kleinem Sturz wars wieder eine super Runde. Mein Unterschenkel tut jetzt zwar ein bißchen weh und ist etwas dicker als der andere, aber was solls. Dreck, Schweiss und Tränen. Ist ja kein Kindergeburtstag da draussen im Wald. Immer nach dem Motto: wer nicht stürzt, fährt nicht am Limit. Da fällt mir ein, was macht überhaupt Wolfgang?

*Wolfgang wie geht es Dir? *

Ich glaube die Sache mit dem Bäcker müssen wir weiterverfolgen. Jens kennt doch bestimmt was gutes in der Nähe vom Freibad.
So ein kleiner Zwischenstop mit Kaffee und Brötchen hat schon was.
Wir könnten aber auch direkt zu Jens fahren, da unser Päuschen machen, uns von seiner Freundin beköstigen lassen und Ihm die Bude dreckig latschen.

Bis bald im Wald.
Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Ja, trotz kleinem Sturz wars wieder eine super Runde. Mein Unterschenkel tut jetzt zwar ein bißchen weh und ist etwas dicker als der andere, aber was solls. Dreck, Schweiss und Tränen. Ist ja kein Kindergeburtstag da draussen im Wald. Immer nach dem Motto: wer nicht stürzt, fährt nicht am Limit. Da fällt mir ein, was macht überhaupt Wolfgang?
> 
> *Wolfgang wie geht es Dir? *
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich habe nur eine Ex-Freundin zuhause...

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2010)

stramm schrieb:


> So gerade zurück aus Porta.
> Da ham die mich mit nem Hubschrauber bombardiert.
> Ich denke die haben nun gegen MTBler aufgerüstet, mit nem Zylinder unten dran um Dreck auf die Störenfriede fallen zu lassen.
> Wie im Actionfilm, fliehen keine Chance.
> ...



Moin,

fährst Du zufällig einen silbernen Seat?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (18. November 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe nur eine Ex-Freundin zuhause...
> 
> ...



Heißt das jetzt wir können vorbei kommen oder wir sollen uns lieber einen Bäcker suchen. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Heißt das jetzt wir können vorbei kommen oder wir sollen uns lieber einen Bäcker suchen.
> 
> Rainer



Das heisst ich bin jetzt mit ihr verheiratet!


----------



## foxi (18. November 2010)

Jens, bin morgen bei dir um die Ecke zum Räuberessen. Mal sehen was in Brocksen abgeht:kotz:


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Jens, bin morgen bei dir um die Ecke zum Räuberessen. Mal sehen was in Brocksen abgeht:kotz:



Wer veranstaltet das denn jetzt eigentlich? Ich muss morgen Abend allerdings Fussball spielen!

Schon gefunden, macht die Nachfolgerin von Lamke im gleichen Gebäude.


----------



## stramm (19. November 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> fährst Du zufällig einen silbernen Seat?
> 
> ...



Etwas spät, bin aber leider anderweitig beschäftigt.

Jo, so n silbernen Leon, wurde gesehen?

War ne schöne Runde mit dem Rabe und Foxi, bin froh das ich durchgehalten habe.

Heute wird erstmal ne Runde in Damp(Ostsee) gedreht.
Schönes Wochende noch. Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2010)

stramm schrieb:


> Etwas spät, bin aber leider anderweitig beschäftigt.
> 
> Jo, so n silbernen Leon, wurde gesehen?
> 
> ...



Jepp,

Du bist mir um 08.36 Uhr in Duddenhausen (ich mit schwarzem Multivan) entgegen gekommen. Das MTB auf dem Dachträger hat Dich verraten!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (19. November 2010)

zu dieser Jahreszeit in unseren Regionen eine eher seltene Species - immer dasselbe - auffallen um jeden Preis 
@Stramm: viel Spaß da oben und lass dir ordentlich den Seewind um die Ohren jagen


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2010)

Moin,

was ist Sonntag so geplant?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (19. November 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was ist Sonntag so geplant?
> 
> ...



Bin Samstag zum Geburtstag eingeladen.
Vermutlich bin ich dann am Sonntag nicht so ganz fit. Da bietet sich für mich eine Runde im Sellingsloh mit dem Trailspürhund 

 an.
Wenn Ihr dann dort unterwegs sein solltet, bitte auf Hunde achten, die Ihren Besitzer nicht so schnell aus dem Weg kriegen.

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (21. November 2010)

Moinsen,
schöne Matschrunde mit Marko gedreht. Mehlbergen, Oyler Berg, Nienburg, Krähe Hexentreppe und Co. alles 2x gefahren - Foxis Trail und den "Maiwok" habe ich leider nicht gefunden , Drakenburg am Weserwehr kurze Freiluft-Weizenpause weil wir aussahen wie die Schmocks. Brrrrrrrrrrrrr bei 5°C und naßgeschwitzt war das kein Geschenk.
Es waren mal wieder lustige 53km in 4,5h.
Schöne Grüße von Marko und schönen Sonntag noch.
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> schöne Matschrunde mit Marko gedreht. Mehlbergen, Oyler Berg, Nienburg, Krähe Hexentreppe und Co. alles 2x gefahren - Foxis Trail und den "Maiwok" habe ich leider nicht gefunden , Drakenburg am Weserwehr kurze Freiluft-Weizenpause weil wir aussahen wie die Schmocks. Brrrrrrrrrrrrr bei 5°C und naßgeschwitzt war das kein Geschenk.
> Es waren mal wieder lustige 53km in 4,5h.
> Schöne Grüße von Marko und schönen Sonntag noch.
> Stephan



Und ich hab mich immer schon gefragt warum im November die Biergärten nicht genutzt werden.

Wann warst Du gestern denn am Heiligen Berge spazieren?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Diamondbacker (22. November 2010)

Moin Jens,
ich war so zwischen 10-12:00 Uhr mit Sanni und Schnüffeltier am Heiligen-Berg und Rutetal.
Uns kamen auch 2 unbekannte Montan-Fahrer(Insiderwitz) entgegen.
Hast Du Bock auf einen NR diese Woche? Aber das Wetter soll ja desolat werden. Schneeregen und eiskalter Wind. Das Wetter ist so trübe wie die Stimmung in der Werder-Kabine.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> ich war so zwischen 10-12:00 Uhr mit Sanni und Schnüffeltier am Heiligen-Berg und Rutetal.
> Uns kamen auch 2 unbekannte Montan-Fahrer(Insiderwitz) entgegen.
> Hast Du Bock auf einen NR diese Woche? Aber das Wetter soll ja desolat werden. Schneeregen und eiskalter Wind. Das Wetter ist so trübe wie die Stimmung in der Werder-Kabine.
> ...



Moin,

das waren dann Der Martin und der Jörg. Ich bin erste gegen 13.30Uhr los um die heimischen Wälder unsicher zu machen.

Ein NR würde sich meinerseits am Donnerstag anbieten. Mittwoch bin ich erst sehr spät von der Tour (Harz) zurück.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## foxi (22. November 2010)

> schöne Matschrunde mit Marko gedreht. Mehlbergen, Oyler Berg, Nienburg, Krähe Hexentreppe und Co.


schon mal ne schöne Runde - das sollten wir mal gemeinsam angehen - denke ich kann noch den einen oder anderen Trail  beisteuern z.B Langendamm Osterberg und hintern Puff

evtl. kling ich mich zum NR am Do mit ein


----------



## Diamondbacker (24. November 2010)

Moin zusammen,
laut wetter.de haben wir morgen Abend -2°C, kaum Wind und Regenrisiko. Also optimale Bedingungen.
Wer noch Interesse an einem NR hat, könnte so um 18:00Uhr am Treffpunkt Hoyerhagen sein. (Foxi und Jens ?)
Ich würde vorschlagen den Sellingsloh zu rocken? Wenn dann noch nicht alle satt sind, gibts Nachschlag im Vilser-Holz
Ich schnack noch mit Rainer.
Ich bin auf alle Fälle am Start.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (24. November 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> laut wetter.de haben wir morgen Abend -2°C, kaum Wind und Regenrisiko. Also optimale Bedingungen.
> Wer noch Interesse an einem NR hat, könnte so um 18:00Uhr am Treffpunkt Hoyerhagen sein. (Foxi und Jens ?)
> Ich würde vorschlagen den Sellingsloh zu rocken? Wenn dann noch nicht alle satt sind, gibts Nachschlag im Vilser-Holz
> ...



Ich bin auch am Start. Leider nicht im Wald, sondern bei der Spätschicht.
Mein NR ist dann der Heimweg von der Arbeit.

Ich wünsch Euch aber viel Spass.
Rainer


----------



## foxi (24. November 2010)

Guter Vorschlag, Danke bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, melde mich hier morgen am Nachmittag nochmal.


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2010)

Keine Zeit wegen Familienfeier (Ein Ring um sie zu knechten).


----------



## Diamondbacker (25. November 2010)

Schade, aber macht nix. Wir werden noch einen neuen Termin finden.
Bei mir gibt es auch eine Planänderung:
Ich werde wohl direkt nach der Arbeit starten, da ich Abends noch zu einem Kumpel fahre. Seinen neuen VW-Bus einweihen.
Das bedeutet für Foxi, ich bin so gegen 16:45 Uhr am Treffpunkt Hoyerhagen.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (25. November 2010)

jahu, bin leider raus - ich schaff das heut leider nicht


----------



## foxi (25. November 2010)

Morgen fahren Strammi und me mit etwas Glück einen kleinen Snowride durch die Krähe. Start ca 14.30 wer mag und Tagesfreizeit hat ist gern gesehen

Leuts der Winter ist da ---noch !  und ich habe mir gestern einen Satz Spikereifen bestellt! Als ich das letzte mal Spikereifen im Besitz hatte (Selbsbau) gab es keinen Frost mehr

@WP: Die Granaten wieder morgen auf Seite 1 ??? 

@all: Was macht die Sommerplanung, was habt ihr aufm Schirm ausser Willingen ? Ende Juli Alpenmarter oder Zittauer Gebirge Richtung Osten ?


----------



## -rabe- (26. November 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Morgen fahren Strammi und me mit etwas Glück einen kleinen Snowride durch die Krähe. Start ca 14.30 wer mag und Tagesfreizeit hat ist gern gesehen
> 
> Leuts der Winter ist da ---noch !  und ich habe mir gestern einen Satz Spikereifen bestellt! Als ich das letzte mal Spikereifen im Besitz hatte (Selbsbau) gab es keinen Frost mehr
> 
> ...



Viel Spass beim Krähensnowride . Ich fahr arbeiten .

@ Sommerplanung: ja?   nein? vielleicht?  

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (27. November 2010)

Nächste Woche Montag und Dienstag hab ich frei. 
Die Wetterprognosen sind mit leichtem Frost und etwas Schneefall schon mal nicht schlecht.
Ich werde dann vermutlich Montag eine schöne mehrstündige MTB Tour über die heimatlichen Trails unternehmen. 
@ foxi: der WP lässt grüssen  

Bleiben zwei Fragen. 
1. Hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit?
2. Wo kriege ich Montag Mittag im Wald einen schönen heissen Glühwein her? 
Ich glaube, ich brauch unbedingt so einen klitzekleinen Gaskocher mit Kartusche.
Da muss ich wohl heute nochmal in den Outdoorshop meines Vertrauens.

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (27. November 2010)

Na Rainer, dann schwänze ich doch Montag mal die Arbeit
Dann bleibt noch zu klären, wann und wohin die wilde Reise gehen soll?
Und natürlich: wer nimmt die Thermoskanne in den Rucksack?

Ich war gestern Abend noch unterwegs. Sellingsloh und dann noch nach Vilsen. Wer hat denn im Sellingsloh an der schnellen Abfahrt die Steine in Neongelb eingesprüht? Die strahlen im Dunkeln wie Plutonium-Brennstäbe. 
Rainer ich fahre morgen Nachmittag um 14:30 ins Kino, Werder gegen Pauli schauen. Wenn Du mit willst, melde Dich.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (27. November 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Na Rainer, dann schwänze ich doch Montag mal die Arbeit
> Dann bleibt noch zu klären, wann und wohin die wilde Reise gehen soll?
> Und natürlich: wer nimmt die Thermoskanne in den Rucksack?
> 
> ...



@ Montag: Na das ist doch mal ne Ansage. Mit Startzeit und Strecke bin ich flexibel. Können wir noch klären.

@ Plutonium Brennstäbe: im Sellingsloh sind die Trails so heiss, da glühen sogar die Steine 

@ Werder: Mal sehen, ich muss heute Nacht noch los und bis morgen früh 10.00Uhr arbeiten. Keine Ahnung ob ich dann noch mal  schlafen gehe oder nicht. Entscheide ich dann morgen Mittag ob ich mitkomme. Nicht das ich bei Werders derzeitiger Spielweise im Kino einschlafe.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (28. November 2010)

Hallo Rainer,

ich hab am Montag auch frei , wenn Du/Ihr nicht zu früh los zieht hätte ich schon Lust bei dem super Wetter eine ausgedehnte Runde zu drehen.

Lass mich bitte wissen wann und wo es los gehen soll.


Gruß

     M.


----------



## -rabe- (28. November 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> ich hab am Montag auch frei , wenn Du/Ihr nicht zu früh los zieht hätte ich schon Lust bei dem super Wetter eine ausgedehnte Runde zu drehen.
> 
> ...



Was heist denn bei Dir "nicht zu früh"? Das ist ja sehr relativ.

Ort und Startzeit kläre ich nachher noch mit Stephan und melde mich dann. Ich vermute mal irgendwie sowas gegen 10.00Uhr ab Hassel.

Rainer.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (28. November 2010)

Ich dachte so ab 11.00 aber 10.00 könnte bei mir klappen, lass mich wissen wo ihr euch treffen wollt und wo die Reise hin gehen soll.

Gruß

    M.


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2010)

Schade das ich mir für Montag 12.30 Uhr noch einen Termin in Hannover andrehen lassen habe.


----------



## -rabe- (28. November 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Ich dachte so ab 11.00 aber 10.00 könnte bei mir klappen, lass mich wissen wo ihr euch treffen wollt und wo die Reise hin gehen soll.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> M.



Die Planung sieht wie folgt aus. Ich starte mit Stephan gegen 10.30Uhr per PKW ab Hassel. Dann sind wir ca 10.45Uhr an der Bushaltestelle in Hoyahagen. Von dort gehts dann per Bike durch den Sellingsloh nach Bruchhausen.
Dort werden wir dann irgendwo ne kleine Snack / Kaffee /Aufwärmpause machen und können dann weiter durchs Vilser Holz und zum Heiligenberg. Je nach Zeit, Lust und Laune.

Du wirst ja wahrscheinlich sowieso über Hassel kommen? Könntest dann also direkt bei mir und Stephan aufschlagen, um dann gemeinsam weiterzufahren.
Wenn das so passt, schicke ich Dir die Adresse und Handynummer per PN.

Licht nehmen wir keins mit, wir wollten noch im hellen wieder zu Hause sein.
Soviel zur Planung.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (28. November 2010)

Vor Sonnenuntergang wäre nicht schlecht da ich um 16.00 wieder in Verden sein muß.

Wenn das mit euren Plänen vereinbar ist bin ich dabei und Du kannst mir mal dein Adresse und Handynummer per PN schicken.

Gruß

   M.


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Die Planung sieht wie folgt aus. Ich starte mit Stephan gegen 10.30Uhr per PKW ab Hassel. Dann sind wir ca 10.45Uhr an der Bushaltestelle in Hoyahagen. Von dort gehts dann per Bike durch den Sellingsloh nach Bruchhausen.
> Dort werden wir dann irgendwo ne kleine Snack / Kaffee /Aufwärmpause machen und können dann weiter durchs Vilser Holz und zum Heiligenberg. Je nach Zeit, Lust und Laune.
> 
> Du wirst ja wahrscheinlich sowieso über Hassel kommen? Könntest dann also direkt bei mir und Stephan aufschlagen, um dann gemeinsam weiterzufahren.
> ...



Hi Rainer,

nimm mal Dein Handy mit, sollte der Termin in Hannover schnell gehen stosse ich vielleicht noch hinzu!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (28. November 2010)

@ Trail-Seeker:  Hast ne PN

@Jens: 

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (28. November 2010)

@-rabe- danke erhalten wir sehen uns morgen bei dir


Gruß


   M.


----------



## -rabe- (29. November 2010)

Wat ne schöne Runde heute. Von 10.45Uhr bis 15.30Uhr mit Stephan durchs Revier gedüst. Der Trail-Seeker musste heute morgen leider passen, deshalb nur zu zweit. Sellingsloh, Vilsen, Heiligenberg und wieder zurück durch den Sellingsloh bei schönem Winterwetter. Teilweise schien sogar die Sonne und ein schönes Kaffee haben wir an der Kirche in Bruchhausen auch gefunden .

Im Vilser Holz ist echt der Wahnsinn. Da werden tatsächlich die Trails von netten Leuten vom Laub befreit. Mit einem Rentner bei der Arbeit (Laubharken), haben wir noch ein bisschen smaltalk gehalten und unsere Freude über seine Arbeit zum Ausdruck gebracht.
Dagegen wars im Sellingsloh teilweise nicht so schön (Fotstarbeiten). Ein Verbindungstrail dürfte wohl die nächste Zeit nicht mehr vernünftig fahrbar sein, da muss ich mir mal Gedanken über eine Umleitung machen.

Naja, morgen gehe ich mit dem Trailspürhund 

dort mal schauen was so geht.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (30. November 2010)

> Im Vilser Holz ist echt der Wahnsinn. Da werden tatsächlich die Trails von netten Leuten vom Laub befreit. Mit einem Rentner bei der Arbeit (Laubharken), haben wir noch ein bisschen smaltalk gehalten und unsere Freude über seine Arbeit zum Ausdruck gebracht.



wir sind nicht allein schick ihn das nächste mal zu mir rüber


----------



## -rabe- (30. November 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> wir sind nicht allein schick ihn das nächste mal zu mir rüber



Denkste.   Jeder kümmert sich um sein Revier.

Vorhin war ich mit dem Trailspürhund 

 im Sellingsloh und hab mir das Chaos, welches die Forst hinterlassen hat nochmal angeschaut.
Es ist zum . Eine wirkliche Alternative gibts nicht zu den zerstörten Wegen . Mit Hilfe meiner Säge und trotz angeschlagener Schulter hab ich mal versucht neben den tiefen Fahrspuren für uns eine neue Spur freizulegen und ein bisschen zu markieren. 
Solange alles gefroren ist, wahrscheinlich noch kein grosses Problem. Interresant wirds wenns wieder taut und dann auch noch die Reiter kommen.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (30. November 2010)

@ WP - Mittelweser Granaten
Fooooxi 102 Points, Monatsziel aalglatt erreicht nur mit der Platzierung haperts ein wenig. Ihr seit zu gut Aber wartet ich werde jetzt alle überholen und den rabe hol ich dann immer mit Radel von der Arbeit ab hm, denke das würde dann meine Freundin nicht mehr mitmachen und muss mir dann ne neue suchen


----------



## -rabe- (30. November 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> @ WP - Mittelweser Granaten
> Fooooxi 102 Points, Monatsziel aalglatt erreicht nur mit der Platzierung haperts ein wenig. Ihr seit zu gut Aber wartet ich werde jetzt alle überholen und den rabe hol ich dann immer mit Radel von der Arbeit ab hm, denke das würde dann meine Freundin nicht mehr mitmachen und muss mir dann ne neue suchen



Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> @ WP - Mittelweser Granaten
> Fooooxi 102 Points, Monatsziel aalglatt erreicht nur mit der Platzierung haperts ein wenig. Ihr seit zu gut Aber wartet ich werde jetzt alle überholen und den rabe hol ich dann immer mit Radel von der Arbeit ab hm, denke das würde dann meine Freundin nicht mehr mitmachen und muss mir dann ne neue suchen



Für mich hat es locker gereicht! Aber das wird jetzt auch mehr werden.


----------



## foxi (1. Dezember 2010)

richti___________g Jens, der Winter ist noch lang nee hat noch nicht mal begonnen. Wir räumen das Feld von hinten auf 

Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker


----------



## -rabe- (1. Dezember 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> richti___________g Jens, der Winter ist noch lang nee hat noch nicht mal begonnen. Wir räumen das Feld von hinten auf
> 
> Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker



Warum sehe ich dann für heute keinen Eintrag im WP von Dir ??????? 

War Dir wohl zu kalt???? 

So wird das nie was.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (1. Dezember 2010)

Ha, ich quäle mich gleich mit spikes von der spät nach hause -das bringt fetten 1Point 

Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker


----------



## -rabe- (1. Dezember 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Ha, ich quäle mich gleich mit spikes von der spät nach hause -das bringt fetten 1Point
> 
> Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker






Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (2. Dezember 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> hm, denke das würde dann meine Freundin nicht mehr mitmachen und muss mir dann ne neue suchen



Da mach ich mit 
Und diesen Mon hab ich Foxis Ziel wenigstens auch erreicht. Aber bei -5 wird das ohne Rolle garantiert weniger.
@ Volker: wie es scheint habe ich nächste Woche auch bis Do Nacht. Da kann man ja mal schaun.
Greetz, Michael.


----------



## foxi (2. Dezember 2010)

So nun wird es ernst und hier auch nochmal der Aufruf

Jahresabschlusstour 2010 im Deister am 18.12
zumindes für mich !
Wie sieht es aus lockere Runde 2-3h durch den Norden oder falls die Wetterlage besser wie erwartet ist dann auch die Trails am Pass. 
Glühwein und Einkehr sind Pflicht  

und wir suchen noch nen Fotoadjudanten also wer flink am knipser ist Diggicam mitbringen?

Meldungen
Foxi

wer ist noch dabei ?


@stramm: Montag ist BR-Sitzung für mich, der fällt flach - halten wir mal Di fest der würde mir gut passen.  Habe gestern erstmal das chaos in meinen Email Postfach beseitigt und deine Mail mit den Flyer für die BASF entdeckt - werde ich heute ausdrucken und aushängen ! Evtl. würde ich vorschlagen noch 2 Namen (jeweils von Werk1 und Werk2) mit TeleNr. draufzubringen !


----------



## stramm (2. Dezember 2010)

Immer gerne für Verbesserungen offen.
Am 18. habe ich voraussichtlich Frühschicht, also wohl zu spät für Deister.

Die Flyervariante macht wohl im nächsten Frühling mehr Sinn. Meine vor 3 Wochen aufgehangenen sind auch wieder untergegangen.


----------



## -rabe- (2. Dezember 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> So nun wird es ernst und hier auch nochmal der Aufruf
> 
> Jahresabschlusstour 2010 im Deister am 18.12
> zumindes für mich !
> ...



Muss ich leider auch passen. Ich komme erst Samstag früh aus der Nachtschicht. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> So nun wird es ernst und hier auch nochmal der Aufruf
> 
> Jahresabschlusstour 2010 im Deister am 18.12
> zumindes für mich !
> ...



Moin,

ich bin am 18.12. zum Biken um 14.00 Uhr in Minden verabredet. Somit also für den Deister raus!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (2. Dezember 2010)

Leider kann ich am 18. auch nicht, aber wie wär´s am Sonntag. Ich hab neue Spikes die wollen gefahren werden. ( Ohne Abflug) 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Wolfgang
Schön das du wieder da bist. Am Sonntag gehts bei mir nicht. Aber da hier wohl keiner am 18. kann sollten wir nen anderen Termin finden
Also kurz vor Weihnachten oder zwischen den Feiertagen - macht mal Meldung - Vorschläge Ich werd mir dann Freinehmen


----------



## -rabe- (3. Dezember 2010)

@ Meiwok:  Da haben die Genesungswünsche ja geholfen.
Sonntag bin ich leider raus. Da ich den Abend noch zur Nachtschicht muss, ist Nachmittag nur eine Hunderunde geplant.

@ Deisterabschlusstour: Irgendwie siehts den ganzen restlichen Monat bei mir zeitlich sehr mau aus. Zwischen den Feiertagen muss ich auch arbeiten.
Einzig der 31.12 würde sich für eine Tour anbieten. Sozusagen Jahresabschluss. Muss ja nicht zwangsweise im Deister sein. 
Vielleicht so 2 - 3 Stunden über Mittag die Krähe rocken?

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> @ Meiwok:  Da haben die Genesungswünsche ja geholfen.
> Sonntag bin ich leider raus. Da ich den Abend noch zur Nachtschicht muss, ist Nachmittag nur eine Hunderunde geplant.
> 
> @ Deisterabschlusstour: Irgendwie siehts den ganzen restlichen Monat bei mir zeitlich sehr mau aus. Zwischen den Feiertagen muss ich auch arbeiten.
> ...



He, da habe ich zur Abwechslung mal frei!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Diamondbacker (5. Dezember 2010)

Yeahhh. War das ne schöne Runde gestern.
Hassel-Sellingsloh-Vilser Holz. Schneelage 10cm, blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein und Foo Fighters auf dem MP3-Player.
Und ich habe mich nur 2x abgeschmissen
Schade das es schon wieder taut und das Schmuddelwetter im Anmarsch ist.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Yeahhh. War das ne schöne Runde gestern.
> Hassel-Sellingsloh-Vilser Holz. Schneelage 10cm, blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein und Foo Fighters auf dem MP3-Player.
> Und ich habe mich nur 2x abgeschmissen
> Schade das es schon wieder taut und das Schmuddelwetter im Anmarsch ist.
> Gruß Stephan



Waren meine Spuren von Freitag noch zu erkennen? Deine waren heute bereist wieder verschwunden.


----------



## Diamondbacker (5. Dezember 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Waren meine Spuren von Freitag noch zu erkennen? Deine waren heute bereist wieder verschwunden.


 
Waaaaaaas? Ich habe doch so schöne Kreise auf dem Parkplatz oben am Heiligen Berg gedreht.
Ja, Spuren waren deutlich zu erkennen. Wir sollten unsere Initalien in die Decken schnitzen, dann ist jeder zu erkennen.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## stramm (6. Dezember 2010)

Wir arbeiten diesen Jahreswechsel auch fast ununterbrochen.
Werde mal beobachten was hier für Vorschläge kommen.

@Volker: wie siehts denn diese Woche mit dem Matsch aus, Zeit & Lust?

Greetz, Michael.


----------



## foxi (6. Dezember 2010)

Matsch und Schnee ist kein Problem, da wühle ich mich schon durch, bin nur noch meine Rüsselseuche am auskurieren - habe 2Tage flachgelegen mit etwas Fieber. Ab Donnerstag bin ich wieder startklar und im Nachtdienst also wenn was geht dann los


----------



## -rabe- (7. Dezember 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab mir für nächstes Frühjahr vorgenommen mal ein Fahrtechnik Training im Harz zu buchen.


Der Trail-Seeker hatte mir die Firma Trailtech empfohlen. Dort sind die Termine für 2011 jetzt online, und ich werde mir in nächster Zeit mal einen passenden Termin für ein Level 1 Training im Harz raussuchen. Angedacht habe ich so April oder Mai. Je nach Zeit, Wetter, Lust und Laune würde ich evtl. noch einen zweiten Tag dort dranhängen und auf eigene Faust noch eine schöne Tagestour machen.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat mich zu begleiten, einfach mal zwecks Terminabsprache melden.

Rainer


----------



## stramm (7. Dezember 2010)

Wasn Zufall, hab grad bei Youtube das Schulvideo mit dem Schneidi geguckt.
Interesse hiermit bekundet ;-)
Termin müsste man bei uns Schichtlern mal kommunizieren.
Wenns mehrere Tage werden sollen/können wäre doch evtl. noch ein Level 2 hinterher interessant.

19/20.03 ich frei, Foxi früh. 09/10.04 ich Nacht. 16/17.04 ich frei, Foxi früh.

Bis die Tage, Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (7. Dezember 2010)

Die Idee mit Level 2 gleich hinterher ist eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. 
Dann sollte man ja für die Saison gerüstet sein.

Für mich würden folgende Termine in Frage kommen.
19. - 20.03.  vielleicht Wettertechnisch  noch etwas zeitig
16. - 17.04.
14. - 15.05.
Im Juni steht dann ja schon Willingen im Kalender und danach finde ich schon recht spät für die Geschichte.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. Dezember 2010)

Level 1 und 2 könnt ihr mit eurer Fitness locker machen, hab ich selber so erst im Oktober gemacht.

Die lassen auch keinen im Wald zurück falls die Kräfte doch mal vor dem Ende der Tour schwinden sollten.


Gruß

 M.


----------



## -rabe- (7. Dezember 2010)

Naja, wie ich hier so die üblichen Verdächtigen kenne, ist es evtl. mit der Kondition am zweiten Tag nicht mehr soo weit her.
So`n Männerabend hinterlässt dann schon mal Spuren.  
   Rainer


----------



## foxi (7. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> So`n Männerabend hinterlässt dann schon mal Spuren.     Rainer


Dass will ich doch hoffen - bleibt so
April würde für mich auf alle Fälle ok sein - im Mai müsst ich gucken ob ich da frei bekomme. Denke Wettertechnisch ist es eh egal - Kann also auch im Mai noch mit Schneelage bzw frostigen Temperaturen zu kämpfen sein


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

mein Schutzengel hat heute bewiesen das er schneller fliegen kann als ich Auto fahren.





Somit steht einer Tour am kommenden Wochenende nichts mehr im Wege!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. Dezember 2010)

Mmmhhh,

wenn ihr nach dem ersten Tag noch einen Männerabend einlegen wollt, würde ich mir das mit dem Level 2 Kurs am 2. Tag nochmal durch dem Kopf gehen lassen. Uns war nach den 7 Stunden im Sattel nur nach Dusche, Essen und Bett, und das war auch gut so den der 2. Tag fängt dort an wo der erste aufgehört hat.

Hat aber trotzdem einen saumäßigen Spaß gemacht 

Gruß

M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. Dezember 2010)

Ups,

das sieht aber übel aus, gut das dir nix passiert ist.

Wenn die Tour am Sonntag steigt wäre ich dabei.

Gruß

  M.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Ups,
> 
> das sieht aber übel aus, gut das dir nix passiert ist.
> 
> ...




Moin,

bei 140 Km/h Fahrgeschwindigkeit auf der vollen A28 bin da durchaus nicht unglücklich drüber!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Hobb (7. Dezember 2010)

moin Jens,
 einmal tief durchatmen...

Für mich sieht das merkwürdig aus mit der Reifenmontage. Diese geschwungenen Rillen "nach innen" irritieren mich etwas. Ich hätte jetzt gedacht die gehören nach außen, also die Reifen nach links. Ich würde da nochmal bei den anderen genau hingucken, Laufrichtung und...ja wie nennt man das?...kontrollieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (7. Dezember 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mein Schutzengel hat heute bewiesen das er schneller fliegen kann als ich Auto fahren.
> 
> ...



Oha, da haste ja wirklich richtig Glück gehabt.

Du solltest mal  über Reifen mit besserem Pannenschutz nachdenken.
Vielleicht probierste mal was von Schwalbe.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (7. Dezember 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Mmmhhh,
> 
> wenn ihr nach dem ersten Tag noch einen Männerabend einlegen wollt, würde ich mir das mit dem Level 2 Kurs am 2. Tag nochmal durch dem Kopf gehen lassen. Uns war nach den 7 Stunden im Sattel nur nach Dusche, Essen und Bett, und das war auch gut so den der 2. Tag fängt dort an wo der erste aufgehört hat.
> 
> ...



Ok, dann lassen wir die Zigaretten weg. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Oha, da haste ja wirklich richtig Glück gehabt.
> 
> Du solltest mal  über Reifen mit besserem Pannenschutz nachdenken.
> Vielleicht probierste mal was von Schwalbe.
> ...



Aber kein Ultremo! Der hält noch weniger Kilometer durch!


----------



## stramm (8. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Naja, wie ich hier so die üblichen Verdächtigen kenne, ist es evtl. mit der Kondition am zweiten Tag nicht mehr soo weit her.
> So`n Männerabend hinterlässt dann schon mal Spuren.
> Rainer



Du hast mich noch nicht in Aktion gesehen ;-)


Wow das mit deinem Reifen macht Eindruck. Da kann man ja fast am Wochenende mal nen Geburtstag nachfeiern;-)

Was liegt denn da bei euch am So an, wäre da auch interessiert wenns nicht zu früh startet.

Gruß, Michael.


----------



## Diamondbacker (8. Dezember 2010)

Moin Jens,
Junge, Junge. Wenn Du Deine Karre bei 140 km/h ohne Blechschaden zum Stehen bekommen hast, bist Du Kandidat für das "goldene Lenkrad". Gut das Dir nichts schlimmes passiert ist.

@rabe: Mach einen Termin. Ich bin am Start. Egal wann. Egal wo. Egal wie teuer.

@alle: Sonntagsrunde bin ich dabei. Laut wetter.de haben wir 4-5°C. Das sind ja schon frühlingshafte Temperaturen. Wie sieht es bei Euch so gegen Mittag aus? Ich bin Samstag Abend noch auf dem Bremer Wiehnochtsmakt.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (8. Dezember 2010)

@ Fahrtechnik: Scheint ja Interesse vorhanden zu sein.

Dazu habe ich auf die schnelle noch ein paar Stimmen gefunden, die die Entscheidung evtl. erleichtern. LINK

Wer noch mehr darüberlesen will, die Suchfunktion schmeisst da einiges raus.

Ich werde mal unverbindlich anfragen, ob und wann im April / Mai noch Termine frei sind und das dann mal hier posten.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (8. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Ich werde mal unverbindlich anfragen, ob und wann im April / Mai noch Termine frei sind und das dann mal hier posten.
> 
> Rainer



Hab heute mit Jan Zander von Trailtech telefoniert und gute Neuigkeiten erhalten.
- noch sind an allen Terminen Plätze frei, die ersten Anmeldungen trudeln jetzt so langsam ein

- zu Weihnachten werden gerne Gutscheine verschenkt, was bedeutet, dass danach verstärkt mit Anmeldungen zu rechnen ist

- Gruppengrösse liegt bei max 8 Leuten

- Start und Ziel ist Bad Harzburg --- würde bedeuten, dass man sich optimaler Weise dort auch Quatier sucht. Trailtech könnte da MTB-freundliche Quatiere empfehlen.

- sonst steht eigentlich alles wichtige auf der Hompage, ich lege Euch vor allem die FAQ`s und AGB`s ans Herz ( Bezahlung, Rücktritt etc.)

Für mich bedeutet das, dass ich vor Weihnachten noch buchen werde. Ich denke Level 1 + 2, entweder am 16.-17.04. oder am 14.-15.05. je nach dem wie die anderen können.

Stephan Diamondbacker hatte ja schon grosszügig zugesagt und ist terminlich auch flexibel.

Also Männer, Fahrtechnik statt Federweg.


Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Hab heute mit Jan Zander von Trailtech telefoniert und gute Neuigkeiten erhalten.
> - noch sind an allen Terminen Plätze frei, die ersten Anmeldungen trudeln jetzt so langsam ein
> 
> - zu Weihnachten werden gerne Gutscheine verschenkt, was bedeutet, dass danach verstärkt mit Anmeldungen zu rechnen ist
> ...




Moin,

ich wäre auch dabei und auch terminlich flexibel. 

Ansonsten müssen wir im WP Gas geben, wir haben bereits 46 Punkte Rückstand auf Platz 100!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Diamondbacker (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich steuer dann mal 4 Punkte dazu. 
Hatte befürchtet, das ich nur auf der Nase liege, aber es war auf den Zuwegen und im Drübber-Holz genial zu Fahren. Macht schon Bock im Dunkeln auf unberührten Schneewegen durch den Wald zu rocken.

Bin am Überlegen ob ich Morgen frei mache und einen Mega-Snowride mache. Irgend jemand Interesse?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Ich steuer dann mal 4 Punkte dazu.
> Hatte befürchtet, das ich nur auf der Nase liege, aber es war auf den Zuwegen und im Drübber-Holz genial zu Fahren. Macht schon Bock im Dunkeln auf unberührten Schneewegen durch den Wald zu rocken.
> 
> Bin am Überlegen ob ich Morgen frei mache und einen Mega-Snowride mache. Irgend jemand Interesse?
> ...



Hi Stephan,

wenn morgen früh Schnee auf den Strassen liegt bin ich dabei. Mit Sommerreifen auf der VR-Achse fahre ich dann nicht los!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin Jens,
> einmal tief durchatmen...
> 
> Für mich sieht das merkwürdig aus mit der Reifenmontage. Diese geschwungenen Rillen "nach innen" irritieren mich etwas. Ich hätte jetzt gedacht die gehören nach außen, also die Reifen nach links. Ich würde da nochmal bei den anderen genau hingucken, Laufrichtung und...ja wie nennt man das?...kontrollieren.



Der war richtig montiert, haben wir heute noch mal kontrolliert. Handelte sich wohl um einen Gewebeschaden.


----------



## stramm (8. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Für mich bedeutet das, dass ich vor Weihnachten noch buchen werde. Ich denke Level 1 + 2, entweder am 16.-17.04. oder am 14.-15.05. je nach dem wie die anderen können.
> 
> Stephan Diamondbacker hatte ja schon grosszügig zugesagt und ist terminlich auch flexibel.
> 
> ...



Für mich wäre 16. - 17.04 perfekt, weil frei.
Das andere We müsste ich mir ne Vertretung suchen, wäre hoffentlich auch möglich.
Ansonsten bin ich im Boot.

Schade nur das Frauen nen Extra Kurs haben, gemischt hätte ich interessanter gefunden 

@Volker: haste dich gut auskuriert? Die nächsten Tage solls ja wieder wärmer und feuchter werden. 
Wie würde es denn bei dir Do oder Fr passen.

Gute Nacht, Michael.


----------



## -rabe- (8. Dezember 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich wäre auch dabei und auch terminlich flexibel.
> 
> ...



@ Fahrtechnik:  na das ist doch mal ne Ansage 

@Winterpokal:  leider macht mir zur Zeit meine Kalkschulter wieder mächtig Probleme.  Somit kann ich zur Zeit leider nichts bedeutendes zum WP beisteuern.  Aber wenn ich wieder fit bin, dann... 

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (8. Dezember 2010)

stramm schrieb:


> Für mich wäre 16. - 17.04 perfekt, weil frei.
> Das andere We müsste ich mir ne Vertretung suchen, wäre hoffentlich auch möglich.
> Ansonsten bin ich im Boot.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, also Tendenz zum Aprilwochenende. 

Tagsüber sollst Du Dich aufs fahren konzentrieren. 
Wenn da ständig so ein netter Damenhintern vor Dir her fährt, kriegst Du ja nichts vom Training mit.

Wir könnten uns aber alle auch mit Mädchennamen anmelden ( Michaela Stramm zB. ), dann gibts bestimmt ne Trainerin.


PS: Mit ein bisschen Glück kommt ja das gesamte WP Team der Mittelweser-Granaten mit.
      Da ist dann ja eh noch das ein oder andere Bier fällig. Ich sag nur Punktestand.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (9. Dezember 2010)

Moin
Würde auch den April bevorzugen - der weiss ja nicht was er will

@Jens, von mir auch alles gute zum neuen Butseltag. Echt Hammer, solltest mal Radlager/Spur checken. War bei mir mal grund für platzer. 

@stramm, will heute ne runde cc fahren wenn du kannst dann 14.00 Heka


Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker


----------



## stramm (9. Dezember 2010)

Denke bei meinen Aufwachzeiten der letzten Tage kein Problem um 14 Uhr beim Heka zu sein. Kannste bestimmt im Latitude beobachten.

Ruhige Schicht noch von nebanan.

Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (9. Dezember 2010)

Moin Jens,
ich habe mir heute einfach mal frei genommen.
Meine Tel.Nr. habe ich Dir per PN gesendet.
Ich werde so um 9:00Uhr von Hassel starten und so gegen 10:00Uhr in Vilsen sein. Handy ist dabei.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (9. Dezember 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin
> Würde auch den April bevorzugen - der weiss ja nicht was er will
> 
> Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker



Wichtig ist das Du weisst was Du willst.

@all: damit sehe ich mal das Aprilwochenende als gebongt. Wer dann noch dazustossen will, müsste sich dann terminlich nach uns richten.
Wenn der ein oder andere dieses WE noch eine Tour hier in der Gegend startet, stosse ich vielleicht mit dem Trailspürhund 

 mal dazu, dann kann man ja evtl. noch Kleinkram klären.

Rainer


----------



## stramm (9. Dezember 2010)

OK, dasn Wort.
Dann kann das Anmelden losgehen zum 16. - 17.04.
Machte jeder für sich selbst, oder wie ist der Gedanke und die Übernachtungsmöglichkeit hat ja noch Zeit?
Machts evtl. Sinn nen Gruppennamen bei der Anmeldung unter Sonstiges mit einzutragen, falls die da mehrere Teams bilden?

Zurück zu 2010: am We wäre ich auch mit dabei.

@Foxi: Hab heute ne kleine Schneerunde gedreht. Wegen morgen können wir ja kurzfristig besprechn, is doch neuer WP Monat ;-).

Ciao, Michael.


----------



## -rabe- (9. Dezember 2010)

stramm schrieb:


> OK, dasn Wort.
> Dann kann das Anmelden losgehen zum 16. - 17.04.
> Machte jeder für sich selbst, oder wie ist der Gedanke und die Übernachtungsmöglichkeit hat ja noch Zeit?
> Machts evtl. Sinn nen Gruppennamen bei der Anmeldung unter Sonstiges mit einzutragen, falls die da mehrere Teams bilden?
> ...



Zwecks Anmeldung müssten wir noch klären. Ich denke schon das jeder für sich den Kurs bucht, ist wohl zwecks bezahlen am einfachsten.

Das mit dem Gruppennamen ist ein guter Gedanke, dass kläre ich morgen mal ab. Dann kann ich auch gleich mal wegen Quatier vorfühlen.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass auf den Bikes im Schnee. Bei mir ist zur Zeit noch nicht an radeln zu denken. Ich hab heute mal vorsichtig probesitzen gemacht und bin gleich wieder abgestiegen. Stechender Schmerz in der rechten Schulter. Schon ärgerlich wenn ohne Fremdeinwirkung plötzlich nichts mehr geht. 
Im Sommer wusste ich ja wenigstens wovon mir die Schulter 14 Tage so weh tat. Da stand halt ein Baum im Weg. Aber jetzt? Altersschwäche!
Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Zwecks Anmeldung müssten wir noch klären. Ich denke schon das jeder für sich den Kurs bucht, ist wohl zwecks bezahlen am einfachsten.
> 
> Das mit dem Gruppennamen ist ein guter Gedanke, dass kläre ich morgen mal ab. Dann kann ich auch gleich mal wegen Quatier vorfühlen.
> 
> ...



Ja ja, das Alter...

...da vergisst man ab und an auch mal einen Buchstaben!


----------



## foxi (10. Dezember 2010)

> Aber jetzt? Altersschwäche!


Hey my gutzter, nee ist es nicht Bin zwar kein Doc , hatte aber auch schon Probleme damit. Denke da musst erstmal unbedingt wenn die Schmerzen weg sind so ein paar Dehnübungen gegen Schultergürtel-Probleme machen. Dann solltest mittelfristig über ein Fully mit Opa Geometrie nachdenken - so etwas was ich fahre Da kommt beim fahren nicht so viel Druck auf die Schulter. Die Probleme gingen bei mir auch immer los bei Extrem-Touren mit den Hardtrail - leider, erst Schulter dann Rücken.


----------



## -rabe- (10. Dezember 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Hey my gutzter, nee ist es nicht Bin zwar kein Doc , hatte aber auch schon Probleme damit. Denke da musst erstmal unbedingt wenn die Schmerzen weg sind so ein paar Dehnübungen gegen Schultergürtel-Probleme machen. Dann solltest mittelfristig über ein Fully mit Opa Geometrie nachdenken - so etwas was ich fahre Da kommt beim fahren nicht so viel Druck auf die Schulter. Die Probleme gingen bei mir auch immer los bei Extrem-Touren mit den Hardtrail - leider, erst Schulter dann Rücken.



Nee nee nee, so einfach kriegst Du mich nicht aufs Fully. Ich glaube da wird man nur noch mehr verweichlicht. Vielleicht sollte ich mal wieder  mein 69er mit Starrgabel aus der Werkstatt rollen.  Damit kannte ich solche Sorgen nicht. Schulter? Rücken? Was ist das! 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ich war gerade eine Runde im Wald biken. An einigen Stellen ist das Ganze noch etwas grenzwertig, aber bis morgen ist das alles weg.

Also wer hat morgen Bock auf eine Runde Schlammwühlen in den heimischen Gefilden?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (11. Dezember 2010)

Bin ab morgen erstmal wech....Strandurlaub an der Ostsee Richtung Boltenhagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (11. Dezember 2010)

Jo ich wäre gerne dabei Sonntag. Ich denke nach der letzten Nacht wird bei mir heute nich mehr viel passieren ;-)
Wann, wie, wo? Ich müsste ja aus Sulingen eh mit Auto anreisen.

Und euch viel Spaß an der See.

Cya, Michael.


----------



## -rabe- (11. Dezember 2010)

Zum biken bin ich morgen zwar nicht dabei, aber wahrscheinlich schaue ich mal mit dem Trailspürhund 

 im Wald vorbei.


@ Fahrtechnik: Ich hab nochmal mit trailtech telefoniert, wir können einfach unter sonstiges einen Gruppen- , Ortsnamen oä. angeben. Dann weiss man dort bescheid und wir sind alle in einer Gruppe.
Dazu werfe ich einfach mal unsern WP-Teamnamen in Raum.
Die "Mittelweser-Granaten" kommen.

Zwei Hotellinks habe ich auch von trailtech bekommen.  einmal zweimal
Hotel müssen wir ja nicht sofort buchen, vielleicht finden wir ja auch noch was anderes nettes, aber wir sollten auch nicht zu lange warten.
Stellt sich natürlich die Frage wer nun definitiv bucht, zwecks Anzahl der Betten.

@ foxi: viel Spass und einen schönen Gruss an meine alte Heimat

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2010)

stramm schrieb:


> Jo ich wäre gerne dabei Sonntag. Ich denke nach der letzten Nacht wird bei mir heute nich mehr viel passieren ;-)
> Wann, wie, wo? Ich müsste ja aus Sulingen eh mit Auto anreisen.
> 
> Und euch viel Spaß an der See.
> ...



Moin, 

mein Vorschlag wäre 14.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Wiehebad in Bruchhausen-Vilsen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (12. Dezember 2010)

Das past ja wie die Faust auf's Auge, genau meine Startzeit 

Gruß

 M.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Das past ja wie die Faust auf's Auge, genau meine Startzeit
> 
> Gruß
> 
> M.



Dann bis gleich!


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2010)

Schöne anstrengende Runde war es heute! Wie geht es dem Nicholas nach der ersten Tour seit ca. 10 Jahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (12. Dezember 2010)

Jo, schönes Ding war das mal wieder. nun noch eben schnell nen Döner beim Jens gegenüber hinterher schieben ;-).
das können wir bald gerne wiederholen.
Michael.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (12. Dezember 2010)

Er war platt und durchgefroren aber glücklich, wird jetzt fest bei uns einsteigen und dreimal die Woche mit uns los ziehen um die Kondition und die Leidensfähigkeit zu trainieren.

Ich war aber auch froh nicht die ganze Runde gefahren zu sein, muste doch merke das mir die Magen-Darm-Geschichte doch einiges an Fitness geklaut hat.

Bis vielleicht nächstes Wochenende, dann aber eher Night-Ride da ich tagsüber noch am Haus was schaffen muß.

Gruß

M.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2010)

stramm schrieb:


> Jo, schönes Ding war das mal wieder. nun noch eben schnell nen Döner beim Jens gegenüber hinterher schieben ;-).
> das können wir bald gerne wiederholen.
> Michael.



Ich habe gerade Pizza beim Griechen in Hoyerhagen bestellt! Letzteres sehr gerne, dann hoffentlich auch wieder mit Stephan, Marko und Rainer!


----------



## -rabe- (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab schon 10 Tage nicht aufm Rad gesessen. Ich krieg Entzugserscheinungen.
Wo ich Euch heute losfahren sehen hab  hätt ich  können. Ich gebe aber die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass ich kommende Woche mal ne kleine Runde drehen kann.

Meine Buchung fürs Fahrtechnik Seminar ist raus. Unter "sonstiges" hab ich die Mittelweser-Granaten angegeben. Dann sollte alles seinen geregelten Gang gehen. 
Wegen Hotel will ich nochmal sehen ob ich ne Alternative zu den verlinkten finde. Ich denke aber bis spätestens zum Jahresende bin ich mit dem Thema auch durch.

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (13. Dezember 2010)

Moin zusammen,
So, Anmeldung für 16+17.04.2010 Level 1+2 ist raus.
Den Vorschlag mit den Solehotels finde ich eigentlich ganz gut.
Wir könnten uns ja demnächst mal auf ein Bierchen in der Altstadt treffen. Ich würde dann einige Übernachtungsvorschläge ausdrucken und wir machen das zusammen klar.
@rainer: Ich habe bei den Events die OST-TOUR gesehen. (Terminvorschlag 11.09.2010)
Wir wollten doch schon immer mal in den "Wilden-Osten"
Vielleicht findest Du noch Trails aus Kindheitstagen wieder...

Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (13. Dezember 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> @rainer: Ich habe bei den Events die OST-TOUR gesehen. (Terminvorschlag 11.09.2010)
> Wir wollten doch schon immer mal in den "Wilden-Osten"
> Vielleicht findest Du noch Trails aus Kindheitstagen wieder...
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Eigentlich war ich in meinem Leben ja schon lange genug im Osten.
Aber wenn der wilde Osten ruft.Schaun wir mal.
Trails? (damals Wanderweg) Kindheitstage? = Teufelsmauer   --- Nein, die Teufelsmauer ist nicht die innerdeutsche Grenze.

PS: In 3 Wochen ist 2011. (Termine)

Rainer


----------



## stramm (13. Dezember 2010)

So

vielen Dank für Deine Anmeldung!  Wir  haben Dich in die Teilnehmerlisten für den 16.04.2011 LEVEL 1 &  17.04.2011  LEVEL 2 / Harz eingetragen.

erledigt.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ich werde morgen früh Snowbiken (mein Ersatzwinterreifen ist immer noch nicht da). Wer möchte auch eine Runde drehen?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (16. Dezember 2010)

Gestern Abend haben Stephan und ich ne leichte Runde nach Bruchhausen gedreht. Wenig Trails, mehr Strasse um meine Schulter mal zu testen. Ging so lala. Ich denke, dass ich zum WE nochmal eine vorsichtige Runde probieren werde.
Ansonsten hatten wir mit einem schleichenden Plattfuss und einem fast leeren Akku zu kämpfen. Aber schön wars trotzdem. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

war vorhin jemand von Euch gegen 19:20 Uhr zwischen Lemke und Glissen im Verlauf der alten B 214 Biken? Habe dort von der B 6 aus jemanden mit dem MTB fahren gesehen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (16. Dezember 2010)

Bin zwar wieder einen Tag eher - wegen drohenden Verkehrschaos im Ländle, aber ich war es nicht. Habe heute das Schwitzen auf der Rolle genossen morgen gehts dann der weißen Seuche an den kragen


----------



## stramm (17. Dezember 2010)

Nope, ich leider auch nicht. Nur n bisl mit Crossrad durch Nbg City. Bis bald, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Dezember 2010)

Moin zusammen,

was ist denn für morgen geplant?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (18. Dezember 2010)

Auf jeden Fall morgen eine Hunderunde im Sellingsloh (war heut schon dort, wunderbar).
Je nachdem wie die Schulter will, ne kleine oder grössere Runde auf`m Bike ums Dorf.


Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (18. Dezember 2010)

Morgen leider ohne mich 

zuviel noch am Haus zu tun und die üblichen Weihnachtsvorbereitungen.

Ich wünsche dir viel  Spaß und hoffe das die Trails frei zum fahren sind.

Gruß

M.


----------



## stramm (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss leider passen wegen Frühschicht. Da könnte ich nicht vor 15 Uhr auftauchen.

Viel Spaß und dicke Socken, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Dezember 2010)

Na dann fahr ich wohl mal allein. Wird bestimmt lustig auf den Trampelpfaden durch den Tiefschnee zu schliddern!


----------



## -rabe- (19. Dezember 2010)

So, ich war heute zweimal unterwegs. Erst mit dem Trailspürhund 

 wieder im Sellingsloh, danach dann noch mit dem Bike ne Runde ums Dorf. War beides wieder herrlich.  Rund ums Dorf auf Forst- und Marschwegen. Solange da schon mal jemand ne anständige Reifenspur hinterlassen hat, gehts mit dem Bike sogar recht gut. Die Trails, die nur mit Fussspuren übersät sind, machen dagegen nicht wirklich Spass. An den kleinsten Steigungen schon keinen Grip mehr.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (19. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> So, ich war heute zweimal unterwegs. Erst mit dem Trailspürhund
> 
> wieder im Sellingsloh, danach dann noch mit dem Bike ne Runde ums Dorf. War beides wieder herrlich.  Rund ums Dorf auf Forst- und Marschwegen. Solange da schon mal jemand ne anständige Reifenspur hinterlassen hat, gehts mit dem Bike sogar recht gut. Die Trails, die nur mit Fussspuren übersät sind, machen dagegen nicht wirklich Spass. An den kleinsten Steigungen schon keinen Grip mehr.
> 
> Rainer



Moin,

das kann ich so bestätigen. Rund um das Vilser Holz und den Heiligenberg waren noch nicht genug Fussgänger unterwegs die den Schnee ordentlich festgetrampelt haben.

War ein ganz schönes Geeier auf den Pisten. Ich habe es in den 2 Stunden nicht mal annähernd in den Sellingsloh geschafft und war kaputt wie Sau!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (22. Dezember 2010)

Moin
So ich tu mir auch das Seminar im April auch an und bin nun angemeldet - Wollen wir den Freitag davor auch noch mit drantüdeln?


----------



## -rabe- (22. Dezember 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin
> So ich tu mir auch das Seminar im April auch an und bin nun angemeldet - Wollen wir den Freitag davor auch noch mit drantüdeln?



Freitag klingt zwar verlockend, muss ich aber arbeiten.(Spätschicht)
Ausserdem stell Dir mal vor wir reisen Freitag an, machen noch ne kleine Tour und gehen Abends auf ein oder zwei Bier ( so wie im Sommer ). Dann müssen wir Samstag früh beim Fahrtechnik Training erstmal geradeaus fahren üben.

@ all: Zwischen den Feiertagen hab ich nun doch frei. Ich könnte also noch was starten. (Jahresabschlusstour)
Bei dem angesagten Schnee siehts mit biken wohl eher schlecht aus, aber wie wärs denn mit ner schönen Trailwanderung + Glühwein.

Also wer Bock hat, her mit Vorschlägen.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (23. Dezember 2010)

> Dann müssen wir Samstag früh beim Fahrtechnik Training erstmal geradeaus fahren üben.


was denkst du warum ich da mitmach ok, würdest denn da kein frei bekommen, stell mir dass sowieso übel vor, am Freitag noch Spät und Samstag 9.00 auf der Matte im Harz stehen ?

Am Di oder Mi könnt ich mir Zeit freischaufeln - will heißen ich nehme mir dann frei weil Spät und Bitte mit Bike - notfalls drehen wir hier ne Weser-Cityrunde und dröhnen uns im Stadtpark zu oder in Vilsen ab auf die Eisbahn


----------



## stramm (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, dieses Jahr könnte ich mich höchstens noch in der KW 52 wegen Nachtschicht ab mittags einklinken. Ansonsten wird hier endlos gearbeitet ;-). 
Hoffe das es endlich mal weniger wird mit dem Schnee, is einfach zu tief um angenehm fahren zu können, oder?

Zum Seminar würde ich evtl. sogar noch den Montag mit rantüdeln können, Freitag liegt eh noch in meiner Freiwoche.

Greetz, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ich habe jetzt erst einmal Urlaub bis zum 23. Januar und bin somit ziemlich flexibel. 

Morgen versuche ich es mal wieder mit dem MTB. Mal schauen was da so geht.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (23. Dezember 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen versuche ich es mal wieder mit dem MTB. Mal schauen was da so geht.
> 
> Grüsse
> Jens



Du bist aber optimistisch. Ich wünsch Dir viel Spass.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (23. Dezember 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> würdest denn da kein frei bekommen, stell mir dass sowieso übel vor, am Freitag noch Spät und Samstag 9.00 auf der Matte im Harz stehen ?



 Wieso? Ich fahre doch mit Auto und nicht mit dem Bike in Harz. 

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche allen Freunden des gepflegten Trails und den Mittelweser-Granaten *FROHE WEIHNACHTEN*.
Rainers Vorschlag mit einer Trailbegehung am Heiligen Berg finde ich klasse. Natürlich mit einer ausgiebigen Glühwein-Verköstigung.
Wir haben das mal grob für Ende nächste Woche eingeplant. Also Interessenten bitte melden. 
MTB-Fahrtechnisch gesehen ist das im Moment eine einzige Katastrophe. Ich habe schon mehrmals versucht mich auf den Weg zu den heiligen Trails zu machen und bin nicht mal bis Hoya gekommen
No way out. 
Gruß Stephan


----------



## foxi (25. Dezember 2010)

Von hier auch - Wünsch Euch frohe Weihnachten und alles gute
War gestern in der Krähe mit Hund und Frauchen tiefschneelaufen, ist wirklich nicht mit Bike machbar Das einzige was geht sind die gut geräumten Gehwege aber dass macht auch keinen Spass - nicht wirklich


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Freunden des gepflegten Trails und den Mittelweser-Granaten *FROHE WEIHNACHTEN*.
> Rainers Vorschlag mit einer Trailbegehung am Heiligen Berg finde ich klasse. Natürlich mit einer ausgiebigen Glühwein-Verköstigung.
> Wir haben das mal grob für Ende nächste Woche eingeplant. Also Interessenten bitte melden.
> MTB-Fahrtechnisch gesehen ist das im Moment eine einzige Katastrophe. Ich habe schon mehrmals versucht mich auf den Weg zu den heiligen Trails zu machen und bin nicht mal bis Hoya gekommen
> ...



Moin,

wann wollen wir denn wohin latschen? Wichtig sind dann sowieso nur die Getränke!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (27. Dezember 2010)

Moin zusammen, ich hoffe mal das Ihr die "Fresstage" alle gut überstanden habt, damit wir uns wieder den wichtigen Dingen zuwenden können. 
Mit biken siehts ja weiterhin eher mau aus, also müssen wir wohl oder übel die Jahresabschlusstour per pedes machen.
Ich werfe jetzt mal Do 30.12. oder Fr 31.12. späten Vormittag ca 2-3 Stunden in Raum. Als Ort würde sich ja zB. das Vilser Holz mit Start ab Wiehebad anbieten. 
Möglich wäre aber auch eine "Nachtwanderung" mit Start am Do wenns dunkel wird/ist (Helmlampen willkommen).

PS. Einen Liter Glühwein spende ich.

Wenn der Klimaerwärmung uns wieder Erwarten doch noch mit voller Härte treffen sollte und einige Trails befahrbar macht, können wir ja immer noch aufs Bike ausweichen. 

Lasst mal hören.
Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich hoffe mal das Ihr die "Fresstage" alle gut überstanden habt, damit wir uns wieder den wichtigen Dingen zuwenden können.
> Mit biken siehts ja weiterhin eher mau aus, also müssen wir wohl oder übel die Jahresabschlusstour per pedes machen.
> Ich werfe jetzt mal Do 30.12. oder Fr 31.12. späten Vormittag ca 2-3 Stunden in Raum. Als Ort würde sich ja zB. das Vilser Holz mit Start ab Wiehebad anbieten.
> Möglich wäre aber auch eine "Nachtwanderung" mit Start am Do wenns dunkel wird/ist (Helmlampen willkommen).
> ...



Moin,

bei mir würden beide Tage machbar sein. Ich kann mich also der Mehrheit anschließen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (27. Dezember 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei mir würden beide Tage machbar sein. Ich kann mich also der Mehrheit anschließen!
> 
> ...



Das klingt doch gut.
Ich hab vorhin mit Stephan geschnackt, der fand Do im dunkeln ne gute Idee. Wie siehts da bei Dir aus? So ca 17.00Uhr durchs Vilser Holz?

Rainer


----------



## foxi (28. Dezember 2010)

> 17.00Uhr durchs Vilser Holz?


Kann ich leider nicht werde morgen Mittag eine  Runde "Rund um Nienburg" drehen, die Wirtschaftwege müßten gespurt sein und hoffentlich ordentlich verreist - Berichte dann wie es war. Euch viel Spass und vergesst den Schuss nicht


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hey Jungs, wann geht die nächste tour los?


----------



## -rabe- (28. Dezember 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht werde morgen Mittag eine  Runde "Rund um Nienburg" drehen, die Wirtschaftwege müßten gespurt sein und hoffentlich ordentlich verreist - Berichte dann wie es war. Euch viel Spass und vergesst den Schuss nicht



Viel Spass bei Deiner Tour heute. Ich war gerade mit Hund ein bisschen draussen. Da wo gespurt ist, ists auch richtig glatt. Zeit Deine Spikes auszuprobieren!?

Mit Do ist schade, den Glühwein holen wir aber nach.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (28. Dezember 2010)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, wann geht die nächste tour los?



Sobald der Schnee es zulässt.

Was fährst Du so für Touren?

Rainer


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahr vom Endurobereich bis hin zu den 100km Touren und mehr eigentlich sämtliche Touren.

Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich dieses Jahr kaum auf dem Bike saß.


----------



## -rabe- (28. Dezember 2010)

Ist Dein Wohnort Herne noch aktuell?  Respekt wenn Du extra von dort anreisen willst, um mit uns ne Tour zu fahren. 

Rainer


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (28. Dezember 2010)

Nene bin nur gebürtiger Herner, wohne seit Mai in Bremen


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Das klingt doch gut.
> Ich hab vorhin mit Stephan geschnackt, der fand Do im dunkeln ne gute Idee. Wie siehts da bei Dir aus? So ca 17.00Uhr durchs Vilser Holz?
> 
> Rainer



Für mich wäre das in Ordnung!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (28. Dezember 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das in Ordnung!
> 
> Grüsse
> Jens



Dann merken wir das mal so vor. 


@ Jolly: Ach so, na dann schau einfach immer mal hier rein. Wenn wir was planen stehts hier drin.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (28. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

bin vor Januar leider nicht mehr am Start da wir gerade die Familie in Frankreich besuchen, hoffe aber fest ab dem 2. Januar Wochenende wieder im Sattel zu sitzen. Hab schon voll die Entzugserscheinungen und der Weihnachtsspeck muß auch wieder runter, das Essen ist einfach zu gut hier

Gruß und einen guten Rutsch

M.


----------



## -rabe- (28. Dezember 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin vor Januar leider nicht mehr am Start da wir gerade die Familie in Frankreich besuchen, hoffe aber fest ab dem 2. Januar Wochenende wieder im Sattel zu sitzen. Hab schon voll die Entzugserscheinungen und der Weihnachtsspeck muß auch wieder runter, das Essen ist einfach zu gut hier
> 
> ...



Frankreich klingt gut. Liegt da auch so viel Schnee? 
Hier verpasst Du nix. Überall Schnee, Schnee, Schnee. An biken ist nicht zu denken.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Frankreich klingt gut. Liegt da auch so viel Schnee?
> Hier verpasst Du nix. Überall Schnee, Schnee, Schnee. An biken ist nicht zu denken.
> 
> Rainer



Och, kurze ausgewählte (langweilige) Runden funzen schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (28. Dezember 2010)

Ne mit Schnee ist hier nix, grüne Wiesen, Nieselregen und um die 5-7°C am Tage, Dreckswetter. 

Wenn die Winter bei uns jetzt jedes Jahr so werden muß ich mir noch eine neue Sportart zum Ausgleich suchen. Habe heute bei Decathlon günstige Schneeschuhe gesehen, vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal ein Paar mitbringen.

Gruß

M.


----------



## -rabe- (29. Dezember 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Ne mit Schnee ist hier nix, grüne Wiesen, Nieselregen und um die 5-7°C am Tage, Dreckswetter.



Ist doch top MTB Wetter . Hier wären alle foh wenn man mal wieder den Waldboden sehen könnte.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (29. Dezember 2010)

Ja das Wetter past, aber es ist total flach hier, die eine oder andere Erhebung ist nur von Reiz wenn man mit dem Rennrad hier ist. Das macht aber bei dem Wetter mit den ganzen Autos auf den Strassen keinen Spaß.

Sobald es trockener und sonniger wird ist das ein super Trainingsrevier hier, werde im Sommer sicherlich meine Rennmaschine hier wieder an den Start bringen. Im Moment ist aber 100% Kopfkino angesagt und Tourplanung für 2011.

Gruß

M.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2010)

Wo bist Du denn derzeit in Frankreich? Richtung Paris gestaltet sich das Wetter ja ähnlich wie hier.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (29. Dezember 2010)

Bin nur zwei Autostunden von Paris in der Normandie, heute waren es satte 9°c aber wieder alles grau und Nieselregen.

Perfektes Wetter für lange Schläfchen und Träumen beim Surfen im Netz, werden nächstes Jahr drei Road-Trips werden, muß nur noch festlegen wo es denn hin gehen soll. Wer die Wahl hat, hat halt die Qual....


Gruß

M.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Bin nur zwei Autostunden von Paris in der Normandie, heute waren es satte 9°c aber wieder alles grau und Nieselregen.
> 
> Perfektes Wetter für lange Schläfchen und Träumen beim Surfen im Netz, werden nächstes Jahr drei Road-Trips werden, muß nur noch festlegen wo es denn hin gehen soll. Wer die Wahl hat, hat halt die Qual....
> 
> ...



Tja, Atlantikküste und somit Golfstromerwärmt. Von daher deutlich wärmer als in Paris oder vergleichbar mit der Nordseeküste bei uns in GER wo dieser nicht so stark zum tragen kommt.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollyjumper85 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hat von euch einer zufällig eine schöne Traillastige GPS-aufzeichnung die er mir gerne zur Verfügung stellen würde?


----------



## -rabe- (29. Dezember 2010)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer zufällig eine schöne Traillastige GPS-aufzeichnung die er mir gerne zur Verfügung stellen würde?



So einfach ist das nicht. Wer die heiligen Trails am Heiligenberg kennenlernen will, muss schon herkommen und mit uns fahren .

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> So einfach ist das nicht. Wer die heiligen Trails am Heiligenberg kennenlernen will, muss schon herkommen und mit uns fahren .
> 
> Rainer



Geht morgen jetzt eigentlich klar?


----------



## -rabe- (30. Dezember 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Geht morgen jetzt eigentlich klar?



Ja, geht klar. Ich rufe Dich gegen Mittag aber nochmal an.

Rainer


----------



## stramm (30. Dezember 2010)

Moin Leute, bin vor arbeiten und feiern garnicht zum Lesen und Schreiben gekommen.
In Moment ja noch Nachtschicht, nächste Woche wäre ich wieder aktiv dabei falls was geht.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen schon mal nen guten Rutsch und viel Spaß beim feiern.

Bis nächstes Jahr ;-), Michael.


----------



## -rabe- (31. Dezember 2010)

stramm schrieb:


> Moin Leute, bin vor arbeiten und feiern garnicht zum Lesen und Schreiben gekommen.
> In Moment ja noch Nachtschicht, nächste Woche wäre ich wieder aktiv dabei falls was geht.
> 
> In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen schon mal nen guten Rutsch und viel Spaß beim feiern.
> ...



Unsere gestrige Trailbegehung im Vilser Holz mit Glühwein in der Hütte am See und anschließendem Essen und kleinem Umtrunk in der Bahnhofspinte war richtig super  . 
Einige der Trails scheinen doch schon gut fahrbar zu sein. 
Somit steht mein Entschluss für eine Neujahrstour fest.

Also ich starte morgen den 01.01.2011 gegen Mittag ab Wiehebad in die neue Saison.

Wer kommt mit? Der WP ruft!
Die Zeit der Ausreden ist vorbei.

Rutscht alle gut ins neue Jahr.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Unsere gestrige Trailbegehung im Vilser Holz mit Glühwein in der Hütte am See und anschließendem Essen und kleinem Umtrunk in der Bahnhofspinte war richtig super  .
> Einige der Trails scheinen doch schon gut fahrbar zu sein.
> Somit steht mein Entschluss für eine Neujahrstour fest.
> 
> ...



Gib eine Uhrzeit bekannt!


----------



## -rabe- (31. Dezember 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gib eine Uhrzeit bekannt!



13.00Uhr?

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2010)

-rabe- schrieb:


> 13.00Uhr?
> 
> Rainer



Passt!


----------



## -rabe- (1. Januar 2011)

Die ersten Kilometer im neuen Jahr sind gerissen.
Leider nur auf der Strasse, aber besser als nix.
Im Wald ging bei dem Schneematsch garnichts. Also haben Jens und ich eine schöne Runde durch die Marsch um Bruchhausen gedreht. Das war teilweise auch richtig anspruchsvoll. Von trocknem Asphalt, über Eisplatten und vereisten Spurrinnen war alles vertreten. Sogar ein paar Meter auf matschigem Grün waren möglich.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Die ersten Kilometer im neuen Jahr sind gerissen.
> Leider nur auf der Strasse, aber besser als nix.
> Im Wald ging bei dem Schneematsch garnichts. Also haben Jens und ich eine schöne Runde durch die Marsch um Bruchhausen gedreht. Das war teilweise auch richtig anspruchsvoll. Von trocknem Asphalt, über Eisplatten und vereisten Spurrinnen war alles vertreten. Sogar ein paar Meter auf matschigem Grün waren möglich.
> 
> Rainer



Am coolsten war das Durchpflügen der Schneewehen zwischen Hoyerhagen und Kleinenborstel!


----------



## foxi (1. Januar 2011)

Das ist kein Schnee mehr, sondern Kaugummi was da rumliegt Euch allen ein frohes neues mit allen was dazu gehört Jetzt sind wir mitten im Winterpokal und fast alle schön beisamme also weiter so!


----------



## Diamondbacker (3. Januar 2011)

So, nun bin ich auch in das neue MTB-Jahr gestartet. 36km Runde Hassel, Heiliger-Berg, Hassel. Leider nur Radweg und Straßengejukkel da die Marschwege und Trails noch nicht gut fahrbar sind. Aber es soll ja endlich tauen
Das Alpenpässe im Winter gesperrt sind, war mir geläufig. Aber das sogar der "Rutetal-Pass" vom Klostertal gesperrt ist, sieht echt albern aus.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## foxi (3. Januar 2011)

Gut, so "Strassengejuckel" leider auf die dauer nicht der Bringer, ich weiss. War heut für mich mit Spikes auch kein Geschenk Aber seht es positiv, das GA1 gejuckel bringt uns in der Leistung bzw beim Training für die Ausdauer am Berg am meisten Also Augen zu und durch im GA1


----------



## Diamondbacker (4. Januar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Aber seht es positiv, das GA1 gejuckel bringt uns in der Leistung bzw beim Training für die Ausdauer am Berg am meisten Also Augen zu und durch im GA1


 
...und darum wird heute nach Feierabend wieder "gejuckelt"
Bin so um 1700 am Heiligen-Berg. Wer Bock hat ne lockere Runde über den gesperrten "Rutetal-Pass" zu drehen und anschließend ne Tass-Kaff zu konsumieren, hebt den Arm.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> ...und darum wird heute nach Feierabend wieder "gejuckelt"
> Bin so um 1700 am Heiligen-Berg. Wer Bock hat ne lockere Runde über den gesperrten "Rutetal-Pass" zu drehen und anschließend ne Tass-Kaff zu konsumieren, hebt den Arm.
> Gruß Stephan



Isch.....


----------



## Diamondbacker (4. Januar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Isch.....


 
Klingel mal durch. Handy-Nr. hast Du per PN bekommen. 
Ab 1700 bin ich auf den heiligen Trails unterwegs.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## foxi (4. Januar 2011)

Morgen 14.00 starten Olaf (Kollege) und ich ne Runde  juckeln in Marklohe/Oyle. 
Treffpunkt: Famila / Ni

Jemand mit dabei ?


----------



## -rabe- (4. Januar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Morgen 14.00 starten Olaf (Kollege) und ich ne Runde  juckeln in Marklohe/Oyle.
> Treffpunkt: Famila / Ni
> 
> Jemand mit dabei ?




Bis 17.00Uhr hab ich Zeit.
Also 14.00Uhr Famila. Ich bin dabei. 

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Bis 17.00Uhr hab ich Zeit.
> Also 14.00Uhr Famila. Ich bin dabei.
> 
> Rainer



Moin,

ich vielleicht auch. Melde mich hierzu morgen früh noch mal.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Diamondbacker (5. Januar 2011)

War bis auf 2 Stürze (überfrierende Nässe) ganz nett gestern Abend.
Musste aber auf den Trailstücken doch ganz schön pumpen nach Grippe und 14 Tagen MTB-Pause. Dank Jens und seiner "Lupine-Fackel" war aber die Ausleuchtung der Wege herausragend.
Heute Abend dreh ich ne Runde auf dem Ergo-Trainer, der schmeißt sich jedenfalls nicht zur Seite.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, muss leider Arbeiten.

@Rainer: Die Nobbis sind da. Wenn Du die Tage Zeit hast, könnten wir die Pellen mal aufziehen?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Morgen 14.00 starten Olaf (Kollege) und ich ne Runde  juckeln in Marklohe/Oyle.
> Treffpunkt: Famila / Ni
> 
> Jemand mit dabei ?



Moin,

ich fahre hier voraussichtlich gegen 13.30 Uhr los und bin dann somit pünktlich vor Ort. Sollte ich wider Erwarten nicht pünktlich da sein braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> War bis auf 2 Stürze (überfrierende Nässe) ganz nett gestern Abend.
> Musste aber auf den Trailstücken doch ganz schön pumpen nach Grippe und 14 Tagen MTB-Pause. Dank Jens und seiner "Lupine-Fackel" war aber die Ausleuchtung der Wege herausragend.
> Heute Abend dreh ich ne Runde auf dem Ergo-Trainer, der schmeißt sich jedenfalls nicht zur Seite.
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, muss leider Arbeiten.
> ...



Moin Stephan,

schaffst Du das nicht alleine?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (5. Januar 2011)

Die suchen bestimmt nur nen Grund um ans  zu gelangen


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Die suchen bestimmt nur nen Grund um ans  zu gelangen



Ah so, da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können!

Ich fahr dann gleich los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (5. Januar 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> @Rainer: Die Nobbis sind da. Wenn Du die Tage Zeit hast, könnten wir die Pellen mal aufziehen?



Weist ja, warme Werkstatt (Küche geht auch ), kaltes Bier, dann passt das schon.
Sollten wir die Tage hinkriegen. Ich hab noch 2Tage frei.

Zu heute: 2h 20min MTB Tour von NI über Marklohe, Oyler Berg, Binner Schlucht mit teilweise recht gut fahrbaren Trails. Zurück dann die "kurze" Route durch die Marsch nach NI.
So weit, so gut.
Leider hats mich zweimal in vereisten Spurrillen geschmissen ,
der Rückweg gestaltete sich wegen verharschtem Tiefschnee sehr schwierig und Kraftraubend (teilweise nur schiebend).

Aber schön wars trotzdem

Respekt auch an den neuen Mitfahrer Olaf. Hast Dich wacker geschlagen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Weist ja, warme Werkstatt (Küche geht auch ), kaltes Bier, dann passt das schon.
> Sollten wir die Tage hinkriegen. Ich hab noch 2Tage frei.
> 
> Zu heute: 2h 20min MTB Tour von NI über Marklohe, Oyler Berg, Binner Schlucht mit teilweise recht gut fahrbaren Trails. Zurück dann die "kurze" Route durch die Marsch nach NI.
> ...



Der Adler fliegt wieder...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2011)

Moin,

hat jemand morgen Interesse an einer Dörferrunde über die Strassen? Im Wald wird es sicher noch bis Mitte der Woche dauern bevor die Trails wieder fahrbar sind.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (8. Januar 2011)

Morgen leider von 10.00Uhr bis 20.00Uhr arbeiten. 

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (11. Januar 2011)

Anstrengende MTB-Runde durch den Diensthoper-Forst gedreht mit teilweise fiesen Schneematsch.- und Eisfeldern:kotz:                  TAUEN...ES SOLL TAUEN!!!!
Hoffentlich ist am Wochenende Schluß mit dem rutschigen Schietkram.

@Rainer: Kannst Du Dich an den Typen im Film "Break the Cycle" erinnern, der mit dem Bunsenbrenner irgend etwas heiß gemacht hat?
Marko hat das sofort geschnallt: Der Typ hat seine Bremsbeläge vorgeheizt! Und das muß mir son Rookie erklären. Peinlich oder?

Morgen plane ich nach der Arbeit eine entspannte Vilsen-Runde. So um 1715 wird es wohl eine regnerische Matschfahrt ins Vilser Holz.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (11. Januar 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> @Rainer: Kannst Du Dich an den Typen im Film "Break the Cycle" erinnern, der mit dem Bunsenbrenner irgend etwas heiß gemacht hat?
> Marko hat das sofort geschnallt: Der Typ hat seine Bremsbeläge vorgeheizt! Und das muß mir son Rookie erklären. Peinlich oder?



Naja, wer nicht bremst braucht solche Tricks ja auch nicht kennen. 

Rainer


----------



## BBK (12. Januar 2011)

Moin Leute verkaufe leider wegen Hobby Aufgabe mein Radon Bike:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/radon-qlt-pro,-profi-bike,-vollgefederter-rahmen,-mountainbike/17764919

Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## -rabe- (15. Januar 2011)

Moin zusammen,
heute Nachmittag war ich zur Trailbegehung mit Hund im Sellingsloh. Sieht schon ganz gut aus im Wald .
Die Wetterprognosen für morgen sind auch gut .

Also ich sitz morgen nach dem Frühstück aufm Bike und mach mich auf in Richtung Sellingsloh .

Will jemand mit?

Rainer


----------



## foxi (15. Januar 2011)

Hier in Ni-Krähe sieht es auch prima aus, beste Bodenverhältnisse  für die Jahreszeit.
kommst du denn noch über die Weser, direkt nach Hoya?


----------



## -rabe- (16. Januar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> kommst du denn noch über die Weser, direkt nach Hoya?



Die Verbindung Hassel - Hoya ist noch offen. Viel fehlt aber nicht mehr.





Da wo Bauer Harms sonst sein Acker pflügt, ergeben sich durch das Hochwasser völlig neue Möglichkeiten für die "Spassgesellschaft"









Sonst war das heute eine super Runde durch den Sellingsloh. Einige kleine Aufräumarbeiten hab ich gleich noch erledigt, einen kleinen neuen Trail  gefunden/gebaut , und meinen neuen Minikocher ausprobiert. Gab einen schönen leckeren heissen Tee mitten im Wald .

Übrigens war richtig geiles Wetter. Wie im Frühling, Sonne und zweistellige Temperaturen.
Wer heute nicht draussen war hat wirklich was verpasst.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (16. Januar 2011)

Na dann ist ja alles im grünen Bereich. Danke für die schönen Bilder, schon super was die Leute so aus der Gelegenheit machen. Wenn das mit dem Wasser so weitergeht sollten wir Biker uns ein Tretboot bauen


----------



## foxi (16. Januar 2011)

Ich nochmal, hat wer Lust / Zeit am Dienstag ca 1500 auf ne lockere Runde GA1 Training
Plane so 3Std Fahrzeit ohne Hetz und Pause ein. Also sollt ein Lämpchen mit am Radel sein.
Grobe Richtung Flach um Rodewald auf Wirtschaftswegen mit kleiner Schotterpiste. Jeder ist Willkommen der sich sowas antun möchte.
Schnitt dürfte je nach meiner Verfassung (Frühschicht) bei ca 20-22 liegen 

Meldungen ???


----------



## -rabe- (16. Januar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Ich nochmal, hat wer Lust / Zeit am Dienstag ca 1500 auf ne lockere Runde GA1 Training
> Plane so 3Std Fahrzeit ohne Hetz und Pause ein. Also sollt ein Lämpchen mit am Radel sein.
> Grobe Richtung Flach um Rodewald auf Wirtschaftswegen mit kleiner Schotterpiste. Jeder ist Willkommen der sich sowas antun möchte.
> Schnitt dürfte je nach meiner Verfassung (Frühschicht) bei ca 20-22 liegen
> ...




Lust ja, Zeit nein.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (16. Januar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja alles im grünen Bereich. Danke für die schönen Bilder, schon super was die Leute so aus der Gelegenheit machen. Wenn das mit dem Wasser so weitergeht sollten wir Biker uns ein Tretboot bauen



Wenn Tretboot, dann sowas in der Art.
http://www.daserste.de/wwiewissen/beitrag_dyn~uid,zvlmjppl211uugx7~cm.asp


----------



## Diamondbacker (18. Januar 2011)

Moin Volker,

ich habe heute auch eine 3h Trainingsrunde auf dem Plan und hätte auch Bock. Mein Problem: Habe kein Auto und muß bis 16:00 Uhr arbeiten. Also begrenzt sich mein Aktionsradius bis max. Vilsen.
Aber wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, könnten wir uns vielleicht Donnerstag so um 16:45 Uhr an unserem alten Treffpunkt in Hoyerhagen, für eine ordentliche Heiligen-Berg Runde treffen.

@Rainer: die Fotos sind ja Hammer! Kitesurfen in der Marsch! Die Bilder solltest Du mal bei der Kreiszeitung einreichen, die werden bestimmt gedruckt. Von unserem rasenden Reporter -rabe-


----------



## foxi (18. Januar 2011)

Moin
Danke für Dein Angebot am Do. währe auch gern zu Dir gekommen. Leider muss ich da länger Arbeiten, ist noch ne Sitzung angetüdelt
Heute musst ich kneifen, für die große Runde, aber Kleinvieh macht auch mist! Als ich heute starten wollte fing es an zu Regnen und meine Liebste hatte nix besseres vor, als meine stinkigen Radklamotten zu Waschen :grrrr: Da hatte ich natürlich ne gute Ausrede dass Projekt "Trainingsrunde" auf morgen zu verschieben.
Bis hoffentlich bald im Wald - the winter is comming


----------



## Diamondbacker (19. Januar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Heute musst ich kneifen, für die große Runde, aber Kleinvieh macht auch mist! Als ich heute starten wollte fing es an zu Regnen und meine Liebste hatte nix besseres vor, als meine stinkigen Radklamotten zu Waschen :grrrr: Da hatte ich natürlich ne gute Ausrede dass Projekt "Trainingsrunde" auf morgen zu verschieben.
> Bis hoffentlich bald im Wald - the winter is comming


 
Ob Du glaubst oder nicht, ich hatte das gleiche Problem
Auf besseres Wetter
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ich bin aus dem Ösiland zurück und daher stellt sich die Frage ob heute oder morgen noch jemand auf Tour will?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (20. Januar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin aus dem Ösiland zurück und daher stellt sich die Frage ob heute oder morgen noch jemand auf Tour will?
> 
> ...



Da scheinen ja beim Skifahren alle Knochen heil geblieben zu sein. 

Ich hätte Samstag Zeit für ne schöne Runde. Laut Wetterpunktcom solls ja auch trocken und knapp über 0°C werden. 
Allerdings habe ich wahrscheinlich kein Auto, womit mein Radius schonmal auf die Hometrails begrenzt ist.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Da scheinen ja beim Skifahren alle Knochen heil geblieben zu sein.
> 
> Ich hätte Samstag Zeit für ne schöne Runde. Laut Wetterpunktcom solls ja auch trocken und knapp über 0°C werden.
> Allerdings habe ich wahrscheinlich kein Auto, womit mein Radius schonmal auf die Hometrails begrenzt ist.
> ...



Hört sich ja schon mal gar nicht so schlecht an.


----------



## -rabe- (21. Januar 2011)

Stephan und ich starten morgen (wenns trocken ist) um 10.30 Uhr per Bike in Richtung Sellingsloh / Bruchhausen.
Wer mit will, melden.


PS. Die Mittelweser-Granaten sind im Teamranking wieder auf die erste Seite vorgedrungen .
Dranbleiben Männer.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Stephan und ich starten morgen (wenns trocken ist) um 10.30 Uhr per Bike in Richtung Sellingsloh / Bruchhausen.
> Wer mit will, melden.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist zu früh, das schaffe ich nicht. Ist aber egal, ich fahre dann nachmittags eine Runde!

Jens


----------



## foxi (22. Januar 2011)

> Dranbleiben Männer.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Stephan und ich starten morgen (wenns trocken ist) um 10.30 Uhr per Bike in Richtung Sellingsloh / Bruchhausen.
> Wer mit will, melden.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe heute nachmittag Eure Spuren im Wald gesehen. Ich war heute mit dem Gewichtheber aus der Parallelwelt zwei Stunden auf den Trails unterwegs!

Morgen Früh soll es noch einmal losgehen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (22. Januar 2011)

Junge Junge, dass war heute wieder mal eine Trailtour aller erster Sahne. 
Stephan und ich sind heute Vormittag trotz üblem Nieselregen/Nebelsuppe und knapp 1°C gestartet. Andere Seite der Weser war dann der Himmel heller, von oben wurde es trocken und gefühlt wars auch deutlich wärmer. 
Dann haben wir fast das volle Trailprogramm der Gegend abgespult und nebenbei im Sellingsloh noch was nettes gebaut . 

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Junge Junge, dass war heute wieder mal eine Trailtour aller erster Sahne.
> Stephan und ich sind heute Vormittag trotz üblem Nieselregen/Nebelsuppe und knapp 1°C gestartet. Andere Seite der Weser war dann der Himmel heller, von oben wurde es trocken und gefühlt wars auch deutlich wärmer.
> Dann haben wir fast das volle Trailprogramm der Gegend abgespult und nebenbei im Sellingsloh noch was nettes gebaut .
> 
> Rainer



Moin,

den Bau haben wir gestern nachmittag nicht entdeckt.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2011)

So, ich habe die morgige Runde beendet, geducht und zu Mittag gegessen und muss nun bei einer Tasse Tee feststellen das wir inzwischen wieder auf Rang 95 eingetrudelt sind!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (23. Januar 2011)

Die Granaten schenken sich nixecht ein spannendes Kopf an Kopf rennen und jeder Punkt zählt

Am (Frei)tag ist ne schöne Krähentour angesagt + Reaktivierung(einfahren) des alten Oti-Trails, schön lang und es ist die Sache Wert!

Hilft wer mit ?

Denke, dass stramm und Olaf  mit dabei sind.

Treffpunkt 12.00 Parkplatz Heka Möbel (zwecks Abschluss-Kaffeeklatsch)
Dauer ca 3Std oder so


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Die Granaten schenken sich nixecht ein spannendes Kopf an Kopf rennen und jeder Punkt zählt
> 
> Am (Frei)tag ist ne schöne Krähentour angesagt + Reaktivierung(einfahren) des alten Oti-Trails, schön lang und es ist die Sache Wert!
> 
> ...



Moin,

wenn nichts besonderes dazwischenkommt dürfte ich das schaffen können. Ich melde mich hierzu aber noch einmal.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (24. Januar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> den Bau haben wir gestern nachmittag nicht entdeckt.
> 
> ...



Sehr gut. Gut getarnt ist halb gewonnen (was der Förster nicht weiss, macht ihn nicht heiss) 

Wir haben zwei kleinere Sachen verfeinert und die grössere Sache ist noch im Bau.  
Hat zufällig jemand einen Klappspaten? Wir müssen noch ein bisschen Erde bewegen.

Bei unserer nächsten Tour gibts dann ne kleine Vorführung.

@ foxi: Freitag bin ich leider raus, die Frühschicht ruft.

Dienstag hab ich aber frei und wollte wenns Wetter halbwegs passt nochmal ne Runde drehen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Gut getarnt ist halb gewonnen (was der Förster nicht weiss, macht ihn nicht heiss)
> 
> Wir haben zwei kleinere Sachen verfeinert und die grössere Sache ist noch im Bau.
> Hat zufällig jemand einen Klappspaten? Wir müssen noch ein bisschen Erde bewegen.
> ...



Dienstag bin ich leider voll eingespannt!


----------



## foxi (24. Januar 2011)

> Hat zufällig jemand einen Klappspaten?


ja, hier! Ende der Woche ist er frei


----------



## -rabe- (24. Januar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> ja, hier! Ende der Woche ist er frei



 Cool. Dann kann ich mit Stephan unsern neuen Trail zu Ende bauen.
Noch ein bisschen sägen und ein bisschen buddeln, dann wird das schon.

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (24. Januar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Cool. Dann kann ich mit Stephan unsern neuen Trail zu Ende bauen.
> Noch ein bisschen sägen und ein bisschen buddeln, dann wird das schon.
> 
> Rainer


 
 Jau Rainer... Sehr guter Plan. Da hab ich Bock drauf!  Aber diesmal mit Schuß im Tee......für den Teetrail.

@Volker: Freitag hätte ich wohl auch Bock aber 1200 wird schwierig. Wenn es die Arbeitslage zulässt mach ich mal nen Tag frei. Melde mich noch.


----------



## foxi (24. Januar 2011)

super, und no problem - wir können dich auch jederzeit einsammeln und den Jens natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (24. Januar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> super, und no problem - wir können dich auch jederzeit einsammeln und den Jens natürlich auch


 
Habe just mit Marko telefoniert. Wir beide sind am Freitag um 1200 bei Heka am Start. Marko hat Urlaub und ich nehme mir frei.
Na das wird ne coole Truppe.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Habe just mit Marko telefoniert. Wir beide sind am Freitag um 1200 bei Heka am Start. Marko hat Urlaub und ich nehme mir frei.
> Na das wird ne coole Truppe.



Ich bin zu 99% auch um 12.00 am Möbelverkäufer!


----------



## flopp i (26. Januar 2011)

Gruß in die Runde,
hab gestern den "Rabe" angeschrieben, der meint ich sollt mich hier mal melden. 
Bin auf der Suche nach weiteren Mitfahrern und den Gesichtern zu den Spuren im Sellingsloh, Vilser Bruch und Heiligenberg, die nich von mir (und meinen anderen 3) sind.
Fahr gerne schöne Touren mit rauf und runter, sowie über Stock und Stein. Gelegentlich auch mal auf Pflaster. 20 - 30 Km oder mehr is OK.

Jemand Samstag oder Sonntag nachmittags Zeit für ne Runde?
-würd mich freu´n


----------



## foxi (26. Januar 2011)

> Bin auf der Suche nach weiteren Mitfahrern


 Na die hast du hier ja nun gefunden, ein herzliches Wellcome. 
Bin mir fast sicher, dass da was geht am We


----------



## -rabe- (26. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir nochmal ein willkommen.
Für dieses WE muss ich leider passen. Die Arbeit ruft. Aber wir kriegen das schon bei Gelegenheit noch hin.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (26. Januar 2011)

hab vorhin gelesen, das ihr auch viel in der Woche / tagsüber fahrt, wird bei mir eher nix. 
In der Woche bekomm ich nach der Arbeit selten den A-llerwertesten hoch, wenn dann nur ab 18:00.
Fr (nachmittags), Sa +So sind für mich am besten 

bis bald im Wald


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Gruß in die Runde,
> hab gestern den "Rabe" angeschrieben, der meint ich sollt mich hier mal melden.
> Bin auf der Suche nach weiteren Mitfahrern und den Gesichtern zu den Spuren im Sellingsloh, Vilser Bruch und Heiligenberg, die nich von mir (und meinen anderen 3) sind.
> Fahr gerne schöne Touren mit rauf und runter, sowie über Stock und Stein. Gelegentlich auch mal auf Pflaster. 20 - 30 Km oder mehr is OK.
> ...



Moin,

Samstag nachmittag auf jeden Fall, Sonntag nachmittag vielleicht! Übrigens trifft Hausrunde auf mich noch mehr zu als auf den Rabe, wohne schließlich in Vilsen!

Grüsse
Jens

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (27. Januar 2011)

So, will mich auch mal wieder melden, die Hütte ist so gut wie fertig und am Wochenende wird umgezogen. Ab nächster Woche steh ich damit dann auch wieder zur Verfügung, egal ob night rides in der Woche oder bei Tageslicht am Wochenende. Meine Kondition ist total im Eimer will aber bis mitte März zum ersten Roadtrip des Jahres fit sein . 
Paul, Nicolas und Christian werden dann auch wieder einsteigen da sie ebenfalls mit auf die Reise gehen.

Gruß 

M.


----------



## flopp i (27. Januar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Samstag nachmittag auf jeden Fall
> 
> Grüsse
> Jens




Wolln wa n Termin machen ???

Ab 14:30 / 15:00
-und Wo?

Wenn Vilsen dann bitte eher 15:00, Hoya ab 14:30
(hoffe ich bin pünktlich )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (27. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir ein Willkommen an flopp_i. Wir freuen uns immer auf neue Freunde des gepflegten Trails. Das sollte dann demnächst ja mal klappen mit ner "Hausrunde". Von wo aus startest Du denn?

An alle Krähenrocker die Morgen um 1200 an der Möbelrampe starten:
Das Wetter wird herausragend und die Matsche ist gefroren.
Marko und ich sind am Start.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Wolln wa n Termin machen ???
> 
> Ab 14:30 / 15:00
> -und Wo?
> ...



Vorschlag von mir gegen 14:45 beim Tivoli in Hoyerhagen!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> An alle Krähenrocker die Morgen um 1200 an der Möbelrampe starten:
> Das Wetter wird herausragend und die Matsche ist gefroren.
> Marko und ich sind am Start.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, das neue Hardteil muss doch mal ausgeführt werden!


----------



## foxi (27. Januar 2011)

So alles geritzt! und als kleine Einstimmung -nicht das einer sagt, ich hätte nicht gewarnt
Wenn dann alle versammelt sind starten wir in gekonnter eleganter Weise über die Tankstelle Richtung Mussrietesee  - den können wir getrost bis zum Sommer auslassen, ich denke nicht das jetzt schon jemand eine Abkühlung braucht hmm oder? Über den Weg "In den Hülsen" geht  es dann über Asphalt schnur stracks in die Nienburger Everglades am Rande der Krähe. Wir werden dann keine Mühe scheuen und uns auch direkt an den ersten Aufstieg von heute machen, der uns vor den  Krähen-Parklpatz bringt. Da dort zur Mittagszeit der Straßenverkehr für uns nach der Anstrengung zu stark zu sein scheint, überqueren wir die Strasse noch nicht. Sondern wir hoppeln rechts zum Trail der die Hexentreppe kreuzt. Da wir dann zufällig in der Gegend sind werden wir auch gleich über einen Bogen die Hexentreppe abfahren. Wieder hoch und dann den Trail (Ladykracher) der uns zur Müllkippe bringt schnell ab surfen. Jetzt gilt es die Strasse hoch zu bekämpfen und dann den Trail am Galgenberg runter. Weiter Richtung Sonnenborstler Kurve (Sandkistentrail) und durchs Heidegebiet wieder BerganBergab zum Hundeteich "Kurze Verswchnaufpause" und weiter auf Trail den Schiffsgraben entlang bis zum Buchenmoor. Weiter auf Forstautobahn zum Stöcksersee. Dort die übliche Ehren-formationsrunde gedreht und Pause. Danach geht es über den teils Matschigen "Pferdetrampelweg" zu den zwei neuen Trails (1.Kaoti 2.Lammer) Dann können wir noch was ausprobieren und wenn wir bei der Führsermühle sind können wir entscheiden ob wir noch die Trails um Osterberg und Langendammer-Puff unsicher machen - Das währe für einige Mitstreiter des Bergradels auch was neues! - mal sehen wie die Meinung ist - also Teilt eure Brötchen ein wenig ein.

Meldungen:
Volkker (foxi), Stephan (diamondbacker), Marko, Jens(ohneworte), Michael (stramm), Olaf


----------



## flopp i (28. Januar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Vorschlag von mir gegen 14:45 beim Tivoli in Hoyerhagen!



Da beim Uhrmacher am Kanal? is OK
Wenn de was schwarzes auf roten Felgen siehst, dann bin ich das warscheinlich
-äh, ach ja, komm direkt aus Hoya

dann fang ich schon mal an mich verhalten zu freuen


----------



## Diamondbacker (29. Januar 2011)

Also das war gestern mal eine klasse 2,5h Runde bei Bombenwetter durch die Krähe.
Vielen Dank an den Trailführer Volker!! Das wollen wir nochmal.
Mir und Marko haben der Oti-Trail besonders gefallen. Da müssen wir die Rampen unbedingt ausbauen. Aber auch alle anderen, für uns neuen Trails haben richtig gerockt! War ne goile Runde zu Acht getartet und zu Siebt angekommen! Wo ist den unser "helmloser" Freund geblieben?
Es war auch klasse endlich mal Olaf und Michael kennen zu lernen.
Na und die Sache mit dem durchgeknallten Gaul wird ne Geschichte für den nächsten Stammtisch.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (29. Januar 2011)

Moin,
sacht mal, wie kommt Ihr aus Hassel, Vilsen und so zur Krähe? fahrt Ihr da von hier aus schon gleich mit Rad hin? Oder Bahn? Oder Auto?
Wir ham die Velos dann bislang immer im Kofferraum verstaut.
Nur is mit den andern nich immer n Termin zu finden, wenns mich überkommt, und ich hab nur ne Beteiligung an einem Auto das mir leider nicht immer zur Verfühgung steht.
Die Zeit, die ich von Hoya aus auf der Straße "verplemper" is mir da egentlich zu schade für. Man is zwar warm, aber dann is ja auch schon wieder dunkel.
(von dem Reifenverschleiß mal ganz zu schweigen)
-ich frag  den Jens nacher auch noch mal.

kommt noch jemand mit von euch?
gegen 14:45 beim Tivoli in Hoyerhagen


----------



## -rabe- (29. Januar 2011)

Meistens fahren wir zur Krähe mit Auto. Wenns die Zeit erlaubt und das Wetter passt (Sommer), sind wir aber auch schon per Bike zur Krähe gefahren. Es gibt da ein paar Möglichkeiten durch die Marsch und den Wald. Dann hat das ganze aber auch schon fast den Charakter einer Tagestour.

Dir und Jens wüsch ich nachher viel Spass im Sellingsloh. Ich fahre dann in die andere Richtung zur Arbeit.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (29. Januar 2011)

Danke, den werden wir sicher haben, sind ja fast Ideal-Bedingungen draußen (ich mags )


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Danke, den werden wir sicher haben, sind ja fast Ideal-Bedingungen draußen (ich mags )



Ein wenig kalt und trübe aber sonst ist es in Ordnung. Bis gleich!


----------



## foxi (29. Januar 2011)

jepp, dass war gestern ne klasse spassige Runde mit dampfenden Bikern am Hundeteich. Das mit den Mitfahrern ohne Helm sollten wir rigoros unterbinden -nehmen wir nicht mehr mit! währe doch nicht schön, wenn da mal einer liegenbleibt, dann ist die Tour für ihn und uns gelaufen! Also Helmpflicht


> Mir und Marko haben der Oti-Trail besonders gefallen


 (Ka)oti -Trail da wird in absehbarer Zeit mit Sicherheit was geschehen!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> jepp, dass war gestern ne klasse spassige Runde mit dampfenden Bikern am Hundeteich. Das mit den Mitfahrern ohne Helm sollten wir rigoros unterbinden -nehmen wir nicht mehr mit! währe doch nicht schön, wenn da mal einer liegenbleibt, dann ist die Tour für ihn und uns gelaufen! Also Helmpflicht
> (Ka)oti -Trail da wird in absehbarer Zeit mit Sicherheit was geschehen!



Wobei sich Vitalis Mütze durch den gefrorenen Schweiß schon irgendwie Richtung Helm entwickelt hat...


----------



## flopp i (29. Januar 2011)

hey Jens,
die Tour eben war auch gut. Gerne wieder, so der änlich, da mach ich mit.
Hab den Rückweg dann doch noch etwas ausgedehnt. 38Km is schon mal wieder OK.
(und? noch rechtzeitig angekommen?)

Gruß, iko


----------



## -rabe- (30. Januar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Das mit den Mitfahrern ohne Helm sollten wir rigoros unterbinden -nehmen wir nicht mehr mit! währe doch nicht schön, wenn da mal einer liegenbleibt, dann ist die Tour für ihn und uns gelaufen! Also Helmpflicht



 DAFÜR 

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (2. Februar 2011)

Morgen ab Mittag werde ich wohl den Sellingsloh ein bisschen unsicher machen. Hier und da noch ein bisschen was schnippeln, den neuen Trail anfangen einzufahren und zwischendurch ein schönen Tee kochen.
Wenn jemand kurzfristig Zeit und Lust hat, bitte melden.
Eine genaue Uhrzeit kann ich aber leider noch nicht sagen, da ich morgen Vormittag noch ein paar "niedere Arbeiten" zu erledigen hab. 

Rainer


----------



## stramm (3. Februar 2011)

Moin Rainer, würde gerne mal wieder in eurer Umgebung rumrasen. Aber habe momentan die nächsten 2 1/2 Wochen noch durchgehend Schicht. Wird also heute erstmal nix, aber ich behalte das im Auge.

Viel Spaß, Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (3. Februar 2011)

stramm schrieb:


> Moin Rainer, würde gerne mal wieder in eurer Umgebung rumrasen. Aber habe momentan die nächsten 2 1/2 Wochen noch durchgehend Schicht. Wird also heute erstmal nix, aber ich behalte das im Auge.
> 
> Viel Spaß, Michael.



Schade, aber so ist das mit der Arbeiterei.

Hier sind gerade 6°C und teilweise schaut die Sonne mal durch die Wolken.

Ich starte jetzt Richtung Wald. 

Rainer


----------



## foxi (3. Februar 2011)

War heut auch kurz bei besten Temperaturen in der Krähe unterwegs. Sehr Matschig das ganze durch ergiebige Forstarbeiten. Hatte aber trotzdem spass auf den Trails, kein wunder nach 6Tagen Bike-Abstinenz. Da fehlt mir was und muss einfach raus.

Habe gegen kleines Geld abzugeben, einen Nobby Nic und einen Fat Albert front beides in 2.25 (2010er Modelle) und 450km auf dem Buckel - also gerade gut eingefahren! 
Bei Interesse bitte PM oder Handy


----------



## -rabe- (3. Februar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Habe gegen kleines Geld abzugeben, einen Nobby Nic und einen Fat Albert front beides in 2.25 (2010er Modelle) und 450km auf dem Buckel - also gerade gut eingefahren!
> Bei Interesse bitte PM oder Handy



Bist Du mit der Kombi nicht zufrieden? Oder warum sollen die weg.
Mein nächster Satz wird wohl 2,4" breit werden. Von daher, kein Bedarf.


Heute war wieder einer der schönen Februartage im Wald. Deutliche Plusgrade, gelegentlicher Sonnenschein und relativ trockene Trails.Den ganzen Nachmittag auf dem Bike. So mag ich das.
Fleissig gesägt und gebuddelt habe ich heute auch wieder. Der neue Trail im "Hexenkessel" ist fast fertig. Da müssen Stephan und ich nur noch am Ausgang des Kessels ein- zweimal die grosse Säge ansetzen. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Bist Du mit der Kombi nicht zufrieden? Oder warum sollen die weg.
> Mein nächster Satz wird wohl 2,4" breit werden. Von daher, kein Bedarf.
> 
> 
> ...



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob ich den "Hexenkessel" finde...


----------



## -rabe- (3. Februar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob ich den "Hexenkessel" finde...



kleiner Tip: man muss sich richtig schön hineinstürzen... 
Bremse auf und los...

Rainer


----------



## foxi (4. Februar 2011)

aha, also ein Bombenkrater - geil
Die Reifenkombi ist 1A . Solltest bei 2.4 aber über die Felgen nachdenken, machen nur sinn ab 21mm Innenbreite

Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker


----------



## foxi (4. Februar 2011)

achso, habe hier auch noch am verstauben ein satz SunRingle Singletrack mit XT Naben u Schnellspanner. Die währen schön breit für 2.4 Wenn du sie ausprobieren möchtest, no problem

Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker


----------



## Diamondbacker (4. Februar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Bist Du mit der Kombi nicht zufrieden? Oder warum sollen die weg.
> Mein nächster Satz wird wohl 2,4" breit werden. Von daher, kein Bedarf.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey Rainer,
ich habe gestern sehr traurig aus dem Bürofenster geschaut.
Das war ja herrlichstes Wetter. Ich werde schon wieder ganz unruhig wenn ich an unsere Sellingsloh-Trails denke.
Aber Du weißt ja, ich habe wieder einen neuen F.A.-Tag für Februar.
Dann wird wieder gerodet und geackert.
Bis denne
Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (5. Februar 2011)

@ Volker: Danke für das Angebot. Aber ich habe neulich meine Felgen mal gemessen. Der Messschieber ist bei 23mm stehengeblieben. Somit kann ich meinen LRS auch bequem mit 2,4 Reifen fahren.

@ Stephan: 

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2011)

Wer war denn heute auf den heiligen Trails um Broksen und Hoyerhagen ausser mir unterwegs?


----------



## Diamondbacker (8. Februar 2011)

Moinsen,

@Rainer: Wann wollen wir denn unsere Bauvorhaben im Sellingsloh beginnen? Bauantrag ist bei mir eingegangen und von mir ohne Auflagen bewilligt worden. Mach doch mal Terminvorschläge: ich sag nur F.A.-Tag Februar ist noch offen!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (8. Februar 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> @Rainer: Wann wollen wir denn unsere Bauvorhaben im Sellingsloh beginnen? Bauantrag ist bei mir eingegangen und von mir ohne Auflagen bewilligt worden. Mach doch mal Terminvorschläge: ich sag nur F.A.-Tag Februar ist noch offen!
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Wenn wir unter der Woche los wollen, wäre Montag der 21.02.für mich gut. Sonst ist`s erstmal schlecht.

@ die Freunde des gepflegten Bergradelns:  Sonntag hab ich Ausgang bekommenund dachte mir, machste  mal ne schöne MTB Tour. Mitfahrer und Vorschläge sind wie immer willommen.

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (8. Februar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Wenn wir unter der Woche los wollen, wäre Montag der 21.02.für mich gut. Sonst ist`s erstmal schlecht.
> 
> @ die Freunde des gepflegten Bergradelns: Sonntag hab ich Ausgang bekommenund dachte mir, machste mal ne schöne MTB Tour. Mitfahrer und Vorschläge sind wie immer willommen.
> 
> Rainer


 
Hmmm. 21.02. ist aber noch sehr lange hin.
Und wie wäre es Sonntag mit "RADELN & BAUEN"? Wir könnten früh starten so um 10:00 Uhr. Ich habe am späten Nachmittag noch was vor. Gib mir mal einen Tipp wo ich bis Sonntag noch nen Klappspaten kaufen kann.
Natürlich können wir noch Unterstützung gebrauchen um die neuen Trails anschließend richtig einzufahren.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## flopp i (8. Februar 2011)

Moin,
würd mich gern am Sonntag anschließen, vor 10 wirds bei mir aber nich.
Ich hätt da auch noch sowas wie n Steck-Spaten (mit Beilkopf und Säge),
nich der Hitt, aber immerhin etwas. (ich geh mal suchen)
Ansonsten, ich glaub in Rethem bei Baum hab ich im Dez. welche gesehen.

Gruß


----------



## foxi (9. Februar 2011)

Rainer was hast den für Schicht. Ich hab frei und wollt kurz rumkommen das arbeitsgerät vorbeibringen u kaffee trinken. Hast du die ust Crosstrail ausprobiert? Die nächsten 2Wochen wird es zeit

Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (9. Februar 2011)

@ Stephan: Haste Recht, 21.02. ist noch lange hin. 
Ich hätte aber auch noch ne andere Idee. Wenn wir Sonntag nicht im Sellingsloh fahren wollen, könnten wir das Bauvorhaben auch mal in der Woche nach der Arbeit machen. Nächste Woche Mo,Di,Mi hab ich Frühschicht, da könnten wir dann nach Deinem Feierabend zB. mit Auto los. Ist ja jetzt schon bisschen länger hell.
Andere Möglichkeit, wir fahren Sonntag gegen 10.00 in Sellingsloh, nehmen Säge und Tee mit, sammeln floppi unterwegs ein und treffen uns an der BHstelle mit den anderen potentiellen Mitstreitern.

Die Hexenkesselausfahrt ist schnell fertig. Da hab ich neulich schon gut vorgearbeitet. Wenn das Sonntag nichts mit einem Spaten werden sollte ist das nicht ganz so dramatisch. Eine provisorische Auffahrt zum Wall gibts schon.
Allerdings ist Sonntag, wahrscheinlich gutes Wetter und evtl. dementsprechend viele Leute unterwegs. ( wegen der Baumfällarbeiten )

@ floppi: Bist natürlich herzlich willkommen. Wenns in Richtung Sellingsloh geht, können wir Dich ja unterwegs einsammeln.
In dem BW-Shop in Rethem hatte ich auch schon malvor einer Weile wegen Klappspaten telefonisch gefragt. Zu der Zeit hatte man dort gerade nichts.
Wenn Du so ein Ding hast und mitbringen kannst, währe das natürlich super. Musst den ollen Spaten dann aber auch irgendwie die ganze Zeit im Rucksack spazieren fahren. Keine Ahnung ob das von der Grösse geht und was so ein Ding wiegt.

@ all: wer hat noch Bock? Der neue Trail will eingefahren werden.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (9. Februar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Rainer was hast den für Schicht. Ich hab frei und wollt kurz rumkommen das arbeitsgerät vorbeibringen u kaffee trinken. Hast du die ust Crosstrail ausprobiert? Die nächsten 2Wochen wird es zeit
> 
> Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker



Moin Volker, hab Dich ebend erst gelesen.
Ich geh heute Abend in die erste Nachtschicht. Bin also Nachmittags und frühen Abend  die Tage greifbar. Ebend kurz anrufen.
Evtl. bin ich heute über Mittag aber auch in NI. Dann melde ich mich bei Dir.
Dein LRS werde ich Sonntag probieren. Wie siehts denn bei Dir aus? Bock auf den Hexenkessel?

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (9. Februar 2011)

Moin moin,

die Verdener werden am Sonntag auch seit langem mal wieder anrücken, allerdings nicht vor 15:00.

Startpunkt ist noch offen, wenn einer von euch mit will können wir ja was abmachen.

Bezüglich Bauvorhaben, wir wären sicherlich dabei euch mit bis zu 10 Händen und Gerät zu unterstützen.

Gruß

M.


----------



## Diamondbacker (9. Februar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> @ Stephan: Haste Recht, 21.02. ist noch lange hin.
> Ich hätte aber auch noch ne andere Idee. Wenn wir Sonntag nicht im Sellingsloh fahren wollen, könnten wir das Bauvorhaben auch mal in der Woche nach der Arbeit machen. Nächste Woche Mo,Di,Mi hab ich Frühschicht, da könnten wir dann nach Deinem Feierabend zB. mit Auto los. Ist ja jetzt schon bisschen länger hell.
> Andere Möglichkeit, wir fahren Sonntag gegen 10.00 in Sellingsloh, nehmen Säge und Tee mit, sammeln floppi unterwegs ein und treffen uns an der BHstelle mit den anderen potentiellen Mitstreitern.
> 
> ...


 
Guten Morgen

Also ich bin dafür Sonntag Morgen in den Sellingsloh UND nächste Woche Mo,Di,Mi nach der Arbeit zu Fahren. Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus.
Habe gestern eine schöne 35km Inspektionsrunde im Sellingsloh gedreht. Die Bösemöse war im Dunkeln echt böse. Mit meinen Lenkerfunzeln war das auf der Bukelpiste kein Geschenk. Der Lichtkegel war immer dort wo keiner hinwollte.

@flopp i :
wie Rainer schon gesagt hat, können wir Dich gerne am Sonntag ab Hoya so um 10:15 Uhr einsammeln. Guter Tipp mit Rethem, vielleicht fahre ich heute nach der Arbeit da mal vorbei.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Diamondbacker (9. Februar 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> die Verdener werden am Sonntag auch seit langem mal wieder anrücken, allerdings nicht vor 15:00.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Marko,

Hilfe ist immer Willkommen aber 15:00Uhr ist wohl zu spät. Da sind wir bestimmt schon auf dem Rückweg. Aber Ihr könnt die neuen Trails schön festfahren.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Trail-Seeker (9. Februar 2011)

Zeitlich geht es am Sonntag leider nicht eher, das Wochende danach sieht  es aber gut aus und wir können morgens gleich mit euch losziehen.

Wir werden mal im Sellingsloh vorbei schauen und uns ansehen was ihr da so schönes gebaut habt, Hexenkessel ist der wo früher das Tontaubenschießen war???


Ab 19.04. kann mich dann auch bei euren Fahrten in der Woche einklinken da ich dann erstmal 2 Monate frei habe 


Gruß

M.


----------



## foxi (9. Februar 2011)

Sonntag lassen wa die Hexe kesseln Werde bei euch aufschlagen und kräftig Unterstützung beim spuren leisten, weiß aber noch nicht genau wann und wie lange. So ist eigentlich Frauchen Tag
Werde wohl Freitag nach Rothenburg fahren und da liegt Hassel aufm Weg - Rufe dann durch!


----------



## flopp i (9. Februar 2011)

Nabend,
Hab das Teil echt wiedergefunden, seit Jahren nich mehr gesehen.
Is eher was für den berühmten Sandkisten-Rambo, wirklich nich groß,
aber dafür eben super Rucksack-Maß (40x14 und wie gesagt mit Säge und Beil -Mc Gyver, oder wie der noch hieß, lässt güssen )
-würd ich evtl. auch verleihen (lass dein bike als Pfand da )

Hoffe ich schaff das am Sonntag, abend davor sind gleich 2 Geburtstage


----------



## -rabe- (9. Februar 2011)

@ trail-seeker: 2 Monate frei? Ich glaub ich wechsel in Deine Abteilung.

Tontaubenschiessplatz = heisse Spur 

@ floppi: Mc Gyver Spaten klingt gut.

Wer saufen kann, kann auch biken.
Mein Bike als Pfand? Eher lass ich mein Auto da.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (9. Februar 2011)

-ach da wollt ihr bauen, hätt ich mir denken könn, fahr da sonst immer nur drum-rum. Fals ich verpenn such ich euch da. Saufen will ich ja garnich, komm nur morgens so schlecht hoch und hab n kleines Problem mit der Pünktlichkeit, hat Jens schon merken müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2011)

Moin,

sollte das Hochzeitsbitten am Samstag nicht zu extreme Nachwirkungen bereiten bin ich Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr auch dabei. Ansonsten mit dem Trail-Seeker gegen 15.00 Uhr!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> -ach da wollt ihr bauen, hätt ich mir denken könn, fahr da sonst immer nur drum-rum. Fals ich verpenn such ich euch da. Saufen will ich ja garnich, komm nur morgens so schlecht hoch und hab n kleines Problem mit der Pünktlichkeit, hat Jens schon merken müssen



Und dabei war ich schon nicht ganz pünklich...


----------



## -rabe- (10. Februar 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> komm nur morgens so schlecht hoch und hab n kleines Problem mit der Pünktlichkeit, hat Jens schon merken müssen



Und das wo Pünktlichkeit mein zweiter Vorname ist.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (10. Februar 2011)

Bin gestern abend noch mal los gewest,
die neue Gabel von meinem 28" ausprobieren, endlich mal was halbwegs anständiges
 -und endlich eine mit Zugstufen-Einstellung und verstellbarer Druckstufe, nich nur an+aus
 -und das für schmales Geld, is ja "nur" ne RST, ich bin angenehm überrascht.
Naja, ne Rebe wär mir lieber.
Die original verbaute Suntour is n Witz dagegen 
(will die einer haben??? -hat noch nich viel runter).

Wie gehn wir Sonntag vor?
Irgendwo treffen (z.B. beim Kneipbecken am Wasserweck),
oder wollt ihr mich einsammeln? (is ja fast aufm Weg)


----------



## -rabe- (10. Februar 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Bin gestern abend noch mal los gewest,
> die neue Gabel von meinem 28" ausprobieren, endlich mal was halbwegs anständiges
> -und endlich eine mit Zugstufen-Einstellung und verstellbarer Druckstufe, nich nur an+aus
> -und das für schmales Geld, is ja "nur" ne RST, ich bin angenehm überrascht.
> ...



Mein 28 Zöller hat einen Stahlrahmen mit starrer Stahlgabel. Das "federt" genug.

wegen Sonntag --- wir kommen über die Weserbrücke, am Tennisplatz vorbei, bei Gilster den Pattweg lang und weiter Richtung Wasserwerk. Kannst du dir aussuchen wo wir uns treffen wollen.
Wir sind dann etwa 10.15 Uhr in Hoya.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (10. Februar 2011)

> Wie gehn wir Sonntag vor?


 Dachte wir wollten Radeln, also immer einer nach dem anderen okey, ich bin leider für So wohl raus, da war noch was "Frühstücken bei MisterQ" also wenn dann hab ich erst nach dem Mittag frei

Sorry, ich hab gar keinen 28er Zoll


----------



## flopp i (10. Februar 2011)

Dann wäre Ende-vom-Patt (Friedhof) oder Wasserwerk ne gute Idee,
beim Wasserwerk könntet ihr euch noch in die Hütte verkrichen fals das Wetter doof wird


----------



## -rabe- (10. Februar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Dachte wir wollten Radeln, also immer einer nach dem anderen okey, ich bin leider für So wohl raus, da war noch was "Frühstücken bei MisterQ" also wenn dann hab ich erst nach dem Mittag frei



Wie es aussieht startet ja um 1500 nochmal ne Spätschicht.
Je nach Wetter könnte ich mir vielleicht auch ne satte Doppelschicht vorstellen. Dann könnten wir auch mal wieder zusammen ne Runde drehen.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (10. Februar 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Dann wäre Ende-vom-Patt (Friedhof) oder Wasserwerk ne gute Idee,
> beim Wasserwerk könntet ihr euch noch in die Hütte verkrichen fals das Wetter doof wird



Die Hütte am Wasserwerk klingt gut. Ich sag mal 20 nach 10 sind wir dort.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (10. Februar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sollte das Hochzeitsbitten am Samstag nicht zu extreme Nachwirkungen bereiten bin ich Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr auch dabei. Ansonsten mit dem Trail-Seeker gegen 15.00 Uhr!
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jens,
Na dann viel Spass beim Hochzeitsbitten. Ich erinnere mich mit Graus an meine letzte Hochzeitsbitter-Tour...die ganzen Tanten und Ommas mit Ihren abgstandenen Kurzen und Likörchen von 1979...
Bei der letzten Tante mußte ich im Garten :kotz:...
Wie viele Einladungen müsst Ihr denn verteilen?




-rabe- schrieb:


> Die Hütte am Wasserwerk klingt gut. Ich sag mal 20 nach 10 sind wir dort.
> 
> Rainer


 
 Na das klingt doch optimal. Ich klingel noch mal bei Marko durch.
Also bis 15:00 Uhr könnte ich Vollgas geben. Dann mache ich mich auf den Heimweg. Und Du bist dann nach 5 Stunden noch nicht satt?
RESPEKT. Soll das schon ein "GST" Training werden?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> Na dann viel Spass beim Hochzeitsbitten. Ich erinnere mich mit Graus an meine letzte Hochzeitsbitter-Tour...die ganzen Tanten und Ommas mit Ihren abgstandenen Kurzen und Likörchen von 1979...
> Bei der letzten Tante mußte ich im Garten :kotz:...
> Wie viele Einladungen müsst Ihr denn verteilen?
> ...



Hi Stephan,

54 Einladungen sind unter die Leute zu bringen und ein wenig graut mir davor! Glücklicherweise sind wir mit 2 Teams unterwegs.

Und es sind wenig alte Tantchen mit Likörchen dabei, eher die Kerle mit Korn, Steinhäger oder Weinbrand!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (11. Februar 2011)

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich dieses Jahr mal das eine oder andere MTB Rennen fahren sollte. Nach dem ich nun zwei Jahre in Folge die 100km bei den Cyclassics in Hamburg gut hinter mich gebracht habe, will ich nun mal was anderes probieren.
Ich dachte da an dieses Event. Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge. Quasi gleich vor der Haustür.
Könnte sich da noch jemand für begeistern, oder bin ich hier der einzige der die 40km in Angriff nehmen würde.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (11. Februar 2011)

So Sonntag ist von unserer Seite bestätigt, wir werden so um 15:00 irgendwo im Raum Vilser Holz oder Sellingsloh starten. Der Plan sagt 2 - 3 Stunden kreuz und quer durch die Forste zu radeln. Falls noch jemand mitkommen möchte einfach hier melden, da wir wohl in die Dunkelheit rein fahren werden ist es angebracht die Lampen dabei zu haben.

@rabe
Ich melde mal vorsichtig Interesse an dem Rennen an, mein letztes ist zwar schon 2 Jahre her aber 40 km sollten ja irgendwie zu schaffen sein 
muß das nur noch mal mit der Führung im Hause klären ob ich dann frei bekomme

Gruß

M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (11. Februar 2011)

@rabe
die Verdener haben sich soeben geschlossen für das Rennen angemeldet 


Gruß

M.


----------



## flopp i (11. Februar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sollte das Hochzeitsbitten am Samstag nicht zu extreme Nachwirkungen bereiten bin ich Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr auch dabei. Ansonsten mit dem Trail-Seeker gegen 15.00 Uhr!
> 
> ...



-dann reiß dich mal am Riemen, ich werds auch versuchen 
Also bis Sonntag 10:15 am Kneip(en)-Becken, 
bin ja schon son Bischen aufgeregt, was mich da mit euch so erwartet.
Wenns mir nich gefällt kann ich ja wieder nach hause fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (11. Februar 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Also bis Sonntag 10:15 am Kneip(en)-Becken,
> bin ja schon son Bischen aufgeregt, was mich da mit euch so erwartet.
> Wenns mir nich gefällt kann ich ja wieder nach hause fahren



Je höher die Erwartungen, desto grösser die Entäuschung. 

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (11. Februar 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> @rabe
> die Verdener haben sich soeben geschlossen für das Rennen angemeldet
> 
> 
> ...



Na das ist doch mal ne Ansage. Dann melde ich mich auch mal an.


So, gleich mal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Anmeldung für 40km ist raus.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (12. Februar 2011)

Alter Schwede, wenn ich hier so aus dem Fenster schaue, wird das morgen früh ja ein astreiner snowride. Hatten wir ja lange nicht.
Also morgen mit langer Unterbüx und Thermoskanne. 

@ floppi:  hast ne PN.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> So Sonntag ist von unserer Seite bestätigt, wir werden so um 15:00 irgendwo im Raum Vilser Holz oder Sellingsloh starten. Der Plan sagt 2 - 3 Stunden kreuz und quer durch die Forste zu radeln. Falls noch jemand mitkommen möchte einfach hier melden, da wir wohl in die Dunkelheit rein fahren werden ist es angebracht die Lampen dabei zu haben.
> 
> @rabe
> Ich melde mal vorsichtig Interesse an dem Rennen an, mein letztes ist zwar schon 2 Jahre her aber 40 km sollten ja irgendwie zu schaffen sein
> ...




Moin,

ich bin morgen um 15.00 Uhr dabei. Gib mir nur den Treffpunkt an und ich bin da!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich dieses Jahr mal das eine oder andere MTB Rennen fahren sollte. Nach dem ich nun zwei Jahre in Folge die 100km bei den Cyclassics in Hamburg gut hinter mich gebracht habe, will ich nun mal was anderes probieren.
> Ich dachte da an dieses Event. Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge. Quasi gleich vor der Haustür.
> Könnte sich da noch jemand für begeistern, oder bin ich hier der einzige der die 40km in Angriff nehmen würde.
> 
> Rainer



Sofern ich das zeitlich auf die Spur bekomme werde ich wohl mitfahren (siehe Homepage und ihr wisst warum)!


----------



## -rabe- (12. Februar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sofern ich das zeitlich auf die Spur bekomme werde ich wohl mitfahren (siehe Homepage und ihr wisst warum)!



Ist das dann für Dich Arbeitszeit?

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (12. Februar 2011)

@ohneworte

um 15.00 am Schwimmbad in Bruchhausen, wie immer


Gruß

M.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Ist das dann für Dich Arbeitszeit?
> 
> Rainer



Sollt ich mal fragen.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> @ohneworte
> 
> um 15.00 am Schwimmbad in Bruchhausen, wie immer
> 
> ...



Bis nacher!


----------



## -rabe- (13. Februar 2011)

Das war ja ne super Runde mit Stephan und floppi. Über 6 Stunden unterwegs, mehr als 60km auf der Uhr und zwischendurch haben wir uns auch noch mit Trailbau beschäftigt ( langsam wirds richtig technisch im Sellingsloh).
Der teilweise doch extrem schwere und schmierige Boden hat uns ganz schön gefordert und ich musste ihm mit einem leichten Sturz im Rutetal Tribut zahlen.

@foxi: Den LRS mit den RR habe ich in weiser Vorraussicht heute nicht draufgesteckt. Ich glaube das wird diesen Winter nix mehr. Wir müssen mal schnacken, dann bring ich ihn Dir wieder rum.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (13. Februar 2011)

Ja doch, war ne schöne Runde mit den beiden.
Bin schon einige Zeit nich mehr so lange im Sattel gewest, nu merk ichs.
Aber hat echt ne Menge Spaß gemacht.
Das Bild von Rainers Erstbefahrung des soeben fertiggestellten Teilstückes steht nu wenigstens bei meinen Bildern mit drin.
Hoffe das reicht erst mal. 
Heut befass ich mich nich mehr damit das Bild hier irgendwie einzufühgen.
Sowas sollten wir aber gerne wiederholen.
Und Arbeit is da wirklich Genug
Solche Ideen sind uns auch schon oft gekommen, aber davon auch wirklich was umzusetzen...

So, ab aufs Kopfkissen


----------



## Trail-Seeker (14. Februar 2011)

Super Runde habe ich auch hinter mir mit Jens und Paul, leider haben fast 10 Wochen Trainingspause incl. diverser kleiner Krankheiten ihre Spuren hinterlassen. Wir habe es nur vom Schwimmbad bis zum Ende Rutentals geschaft und sind dann zurück, habe mich gefühlt wie Flasche leer 

Aber das war der Weckruf, ab jetzt geht es wieder 3 mal pro Woche aufs Bike, nächsten Sonntag wollen wir zu euch ins Sellingsloh. Vormittags würden dann auch passen, wenn ihr Zeit habt und mich/uns mitschleppen wollt lass es mich wissen. 


Gruß

M.


----------



## Diamondbacker (14. Februar 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Super Runde habe ich auch hinter mir mit Jens und Paul, leider haben fast 10 Wochen Trainingspause incl. diverser kleiner Krankheiten ihre Spuren hinterlassen. Wir habe es nur vom Schwimmbad bis zum Ende Rutentals geschaft und sind dann zurück, habe mich gefühlt wie Flasche leer
> 
> Aber das war der Weckruf, ab jetzt geht es wieder 3 mal pro Woche aufs Bike, nächsten Sonntag wollen wir zu euch ins Sellingsloh. Vormittags würden dann auch passen, wenn ihr Zeit habt und mich/uns mitschleppen wollt lass es mich wissen.
> 
> ...


 
Moin,
Na das ist doch schon mal die richtige Einstellung.
Nächsten Sonntag sollten wir das hinbekommen mit einer ausgedehnten Sellingslohrunde. Da erwarten Euch einige Neuerungen mit "Augen zu und durch Faktor".Wir haben gestern noch ein paar Sachen gebaut.
Allerdings sollten wir Sonntag so gegen Nachmittag starten, vielleicht um 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Sellingsloh. Ich bin Samstag Abend auf nem 40 Geburtstag und das wird zünftig.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Trail-Seeker (14. Februar 2011)

14.00 soll mir/uns auch recht sein, wegen sonstiger Aktivitäten mit der Familie wäre es gut wenn wir die genaue Startzeit bis Freitag festlegen könnten.

Bin schon ganz gespannt was uns neues 2011 im Sellingsloh erwarten wird, Augen zu und durch ist ja schonmal ne ordentliche Ansage 

Gruß

M.


----------



## -rabe- (14. Februar 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei und stelle das Bild von mir rein welches floppi gemacht hat.





Sonntag im Sellingsloh behalte ich mal im Auge, vielleicht drehe ich aber auch Samstag schon ne Runde.
Auf jeden Fall aber habe ich Montag nächste Woche frei und werde dann mit Sicherheit etliche WP-Punkte sammeln. Mal schaun wo da was geht. (Krähe wär auch mal wieder fällig , oder wenns Wetter passt die erste Deistertour 2011?)

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (14. Februar 2011)

So, der Montag wär dann auch geschafft, endlich wieder zuhause.

-Sonntag 1400? Find ich gut, is fast meine Standart-Zeit, ich denke ich bin auch dabei.

Danke Rainer, fürs Bild einfügen, hab immer noch keine Ahnung wie das geht.

Ich war gestern doch ziemlich geschlaucht, muß wohl auch mal wieder son Bischen auf Ausdauer trainieren.

@Stephan: nun hab ich auch n Namen zu dem Gesicht, Helge lief mir heut übern Weg -"So, und du bist also mit meinem Kumpel im Wald gewesen?"
   Und Gruß von Macell, sollst Dich bei ihm mal melden wegen nach Bremen ins Stadion fahren.


----------



## -rabe- (14. Februar 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Danke Rainer, fürs Bild einfügen, hab immer noch keine Ahnung wie das geht.



Bild einfügen ist ganz simpel.
1. gewünschtes Bild im Album anklicken
2.unter dem angeklickten Bild erscheint die Zeile "BBCcode ein/ausblenden"
   diese Zeile anklicken
3.Es erscheinen dann fünf Zeilen mit URLs, um die Grösse des Bildes auszusuchen.
Ich nehme in der Regel die URL aus der zweiten Zeile "mittleres Bild wie oben"
4. die gewünschte URL markieren, dann Kopie Taste und wie einen Link (Weltkugel mit Handschellen) im Text wieder einfügen.
5. fertig  

Rainer


----------



## foxi (14. Februar 2011)

> oder wenns Wetter passt die erste Deistertour 2011?


Du sagst es, es wird Zeit
Hätte dir mal doch die Nobbys raufziehen sollen aber no Problem! Letzten Freitag hat nicht geklappt bei dir vorbeizukommen, war zu sehr im Zeitdruck


> Auf jeden Fall aber habe ich Montag nächste Woche frei


Evtl. geht da was! schau mal was mit freinehmen ist


achso, und klasse Foto - wir haben einen Fotoadmiral ich will in Selingsloh


----------



## flopp i (14. Februar 2011)

Danke, mal sehn ob ich mir das merken kann.
Immerhin kann ich jetzt hier mal nachlesen, wenn ichs vergess


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (14. Februar 2011)

Moin moin, nächste Woche Montag hätte ich dann auch mal frei, und die darauffolgenden 4 Wochen. Dann wird doch bestimmt mal wieder was. 
Heute war ich mal ne Runde im Deister, man haben die da bei Feggendorf gewütet.

Gute Nacht, Michael.


----------



## Diamondbacker (15. Februar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Sonntag im Sellingsloh behalte ich mal im Auge, vielleicht drehe ich aber auch Samstag schon ne Runde.
> Auf jeden Fall aber habe ich Montag nächste Woche frei und werde dann mit Sicherheit etliche WP-Punkte sammeln. Mal schaun wo da was geht. (Krähe wär auch mal wieder fällig , oder wenns Wetter passt die erste Deistertour 2011?)
> 
> Rainer


 
Guten Morgen,

Rainer wie ist Deine Meinung zu folgenden Terminen?
ich fasse einmal zusammen:
1.) Samstag ab 11:00 Uhr fahren wir mit dem KFZ und "schwerem Gerät" an den Tee-Trail und bauen den Rest fertig. (steile Rinne und Abfahrt zum Wall-Weg)
2.) Sonntag ab 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Sellingsloh mit trail-seeker,Paul,Jens und floppi den neuen Trail einweihen.(von mir aus auch früher, dann trinke ich nicht so viel )
3.) Montag habe ich auch frei. Also Krähe oder Deister mit foxi, stramm und Jens find ich gut.

Na das sieht ja nach mächtig Points für den WP aus.
Gruß Stephan

@floppi: Gruß zurück an die Hartje-Fraktion.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Rainer wie ist Deine Meinung zu folgenden Terminen?
> ich fasse einmal zusammen:
> ...



Samstag bin ich anderweitig verplant, aber Sonntag und Montag plane ich mal ein!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (15. Februar 2011)

Also dann Plan ich mal für Sonntag 14.00 fest ein.

Gruß

M.


----------



## -rabe- (15. Februar 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Rainer wie ist Deine Meinung zu folgenden Terminen?
> ich fasse einmal zusammen:
> ...



Vom Prinzip klingt das schon gut.
Samstag:  können wir machen, da nehme ich dann den Trailspürer 

 mit. Evtl ein oder zwei Stunden später?

Sonntag: sehr gerne, aber erstmal schaun was meine Familie so auf dem Plan hat

Montag: auf jeden Fall 

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (15. Februar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip klingt das schon gut.
> Samstag: können wir machen, da nehme ich dann den Trailspürer
> 
> mit. Evtl ein oder zwei Stunden später?
> ...


 
Nabend,
Samstag können wir auch gerne um 12:00 Uhr starten.
Sonntag kommt Marko F. auf alle Fälle mit (wenn es nicht schneit)
Montag könnte er frei nehmen (wenn der Wetterbericht gut ist)
Bis denne 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Samstag können wir auch gerne um 12:00 Uhr starten.
> Sonntag kommt Marko F. auf alle Fälle mit (wenn es nicht schneit)
> Montag könnte er frei nehmen (wenn der Wetterbericht gut ist)
> ...



Montag kommt bei mir auch ein wenig auf die Uhrzeit an!


----------



## foxi (16. Februar 2011)

Bei mir ist mit Montag noch ein kleines ? Denke aber das mit den Urlaub wird klar gehen. Jens -  ab wann und wie lange kannste denn ?
Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen !
Tourstart ab Banthorfer Höhe ca 9.30

Wenn Fahrbahr Feggendorf runter ??? (stramm!)
Schraube hoch - Kamm - Rakete - Kamm - Römer - Pass - Radarstation runter (lecker) und wieder retoure evtl noch Trail ab Hesterburg bis nach Mooshütte 
angepeilte Fahrzeit 4-5Std 
anschl. lecker Schnitzelessen in Banthorfer Höhe (also wenn Matschepampe Wetter die Wechselklamotten net vergessen)

Fotoadmiral ?

Meinungen / Änderungswünsche ?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist mit Montag noch ein kleines ? Denke aber das mit den Urlaub wird klar gehen. Jens -  ab wann und wie lange kannste denn ?
> Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen !
> Tourstart ab Banthorfer Höhe ca 9.30
> 
> ...



Moin,

09.30 Uhr ist machbar. War Deister jetzt durchgeplant? Es wurde ja auch der Krähenritt ins Spiel gebracht.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Rainer wie ist Deine Meinung zu folgenden Terminen?
> ich fasse einmal zusammen:
> ...



Den Gruss über floppi auch von mir!


----------



## -rabe- (17. Februar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen !
> Tourstart ab Banthorfer Höhe ca 9.30
> 
> Wenn Fahrbahr Feggendorf runter ??? (stramm!)
> ...



Wer kann dazu schon nein sagen.

Die Wetterprognosen für die nächsten Tage sind top. Knapp über 0° und trocken. Da sollte im Deister schon was gehen.

Aber wie immer, kein Licht ohne Schatten. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben Montags im Deister alle Lokale zu. Also Schnitzel, Currywurst, und Zwiebelkuchen ade und Selbstversorgung ist angesagt.
Aber egal, Hauptsache die Tour wird schön. 
Schön dreckig und schön anstrengend.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (17. Februar 2011)

Da bekomm ich ja richtig Lust dabei zu sein, leider kann ich mir aber am Montag kein frei nehmen, Terminkalender ist einfach schon zu voll.

Wird also bei einer Sonntagsrunde im Sellingsloh bleiben, ab 19.04. habe ich dann für 2 Monate auch Tagesfreizeit innerhalb der Woche 

Also bis Sonntag


Gruß

M.


----------



## stramm (17. Februar 2011)

Moinsen, war ja heute schön mit Olaf und Foxi inna Krähe unterwegs.
Montag klingt sehr verlockend, leider Nachtschicht bis 6Uhr.
Aber ich denke ich versuch das trotzdem, muss aber dann Extrapunkte im WP geben ;-)

Feggendorf würde ich sagen ist das mittlere drittel unten am Waldrand lang total zerstört und unfahrbar.

Bis bald, Michael.


----------



## foxi (18. Februar 2011)

> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben Montags im Deister alle Lokale zu.


So ne Sch...e das vergesse ich immer wieder - dann fahr ich nicht am Montag ok oder es wird unten MCDOOF überfallen und Stramm bekommt eine WP-Ehrennadel ober nur ohne Hörner


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> So ne Sch...e das vergesse ich immer wieder - dann fahr ich nicht am Montag ok oder es wird unten MCDOOF überfallen und Stramm bekommt eine WP-Ehrennadel ober nur ohne Hörner



McDoof, ui wie unlecker, aber was soll's...


----------



## Meiwok (19. Februar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist mit Montag noch ein kleines ? Denke aber das mit den Urlaub wird klar gehen. Jens - ab wann und wie lange kannste denn ?
> Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen !
> Tourstart ab Banthorfer Höhe ca 9.30
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Deister finde ich gut. Kann ich auch mit. Wieviel Leute seid ihr. Trffen Bantorfer Höhe ? Ist das da wo man bis Hannover gucken kann, der Waldparkplatzrechts gegenüber dem Lokal?

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (19. Februar 2011)

Wer kommt jetzt am Sonntag um 14.00 mit auf die Sellingslohrunde???


Gruß

M.


----------



## flopp i (19. Februar 2011)

_*ich !!!

*_UND EVTL: NOCH 1-2 AUS HOYA

(-BIN GESPANNT WAS DA HEUT NOCH GEBAUT WIRD)


----------



## Trail-Seeker (19. Februar 2011)

Treffpunkt dann am Parkplatz im Sellingsloh????

Oder wollt ihr euch woanders treffen???


Gruß

M.


----------



## -rabe- (19. Februar 2011)

@ Meiwok: Wann wir uns genau treffen wäre noch zu klären. Foxi hatte ja 9.30 in Raum geworfen. Das ist für mich ganz ok.
Mit dem Parkplatz liegst du richtig. Oberhalb von Bantorf, gegenüber dem Lokal.
Wer so alles mitfährt ist auch noch offen. Im Gespräch waren soweit ich weiss foxi, stramm, ohneworte, diamondbacker und ich.  Mal schauen wer sich noch meldet.

Mein Start am Montag im Deister steht defenitiv. 
Für morgen 14.00 im Sellingsloh steht noch ein dickes Fragezeichen. Evtl. starte ich auch eine Frühschichtrunde. Dann hab ich den Nachmittag für die Familie. Das muss ich aber wohl kurzfristig entscheiden. 

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (19. Februar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Für morgen 14.00 im Sellingsloh steht noch ein dickes Fragezeichen. Evtl. starte ich auch eine Frühschichtrunde. Dann hab ich den Nachmittag für die Familie. Das muss ich aber wohl kurzfristig entscheiden.
> 
> Rainer




Die Würfel sind gefallen. Morgen Nachmittag bin ich raus.
So ganz will ich auf die neuen Trails aber auch nicht verzichten und starte deshalb morgen zur Frühschicht. 
Starten werde ich um 0900 am Waldparkplatz Sellingsloh. Wird eine kleine 2 - max 2,5h Tour werden. Vielleicht fällt ja noch jemand um die Uhrzeit aus dem Bett.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (19. Februar 2011)

> Vielleicht fällt ja noch jemand um die Uhrzeit aus dem Bett.


Ich kann dich Wecken, meine Früh startet um 6.00 und geht 12h nicht auszudenken wenn ich da nen Radel hätte @WP


----------



## -rabe- (19. Februar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Ich kann dich Wecken, meine Früh startet um 6.00 und geht 12h nicht auszudenken wenn ich da nen Radel hätte @WP



Kannste Dir nicht Deine  Rolle+RR in die Firma stellen? Dann kommste bei der Arbeit auch mal ins schwitzen.

Was ist mit Montag?

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (20. Februar 2011)

Spätschicht startet ab 14.00 vom Waldparkplatz Sellingsloh.


Gruß

M.


----------



## foxi (20. Februar 2011)

Rolle ist gut, wird eh nur noch abgestaupt

Morgen zur Deistertour bin ich leider raus, der noch Krankenstand in der Firma erlaubt keine Freizeit also auf ein andermal, werde an euch Denken und evtl ne kleine Singlerunde durch die Krähe drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (20. Februar 2011)

Moin,
ich hab eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht.

Zuerst die schlechte.
Mein Start morgen im Deister ist sehr fraglich. Vorhin musste ich schon meine Frühschichtrunde abbrechen weil meine Bremsbeläge total runter sind. So kann ich morgen nicht starten.
Bei den Deisterfreunden hab ich schon einen Hilferuf abgesetzt, vielleicht finde ich ja für morgen früh noch einen Shop in der Gegend der was passendes liegen hat.

Nun die gute.
Unsere neuen Trailstücke sind alle fahrbar.  Die einzige Schiebestelle im Sellingsloh hat Ihren Schrecken verloren. Nachdem Stephan und ich dort gestern noch was gemacht haben, bin ich dort heute zweimal drüberweg gekommen.

Vorsicht ist an der steilen sandigen Passage runter zum Wall geboten. Ich bin zwar heile unten angekommen, aber das wars auch schon. Das wird defenitiv nicht meine Lieblingsabfahrt. Dürfte eher was für die Freeride-Fraktion sein (vor allem die Schanze unten auf den Wall). Die zweite neue Abfahrt zum Wall (floppis Weg) geht aber mit den Nacharbeiten richtig gut . Alles noch ein bisschen einfahren, dann passt das schon.

Der Spätschicht viel Spass.
Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Wer kommt jetzt am Sonntag um 14.00 mit auf die Sellingslohrunde???
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ich fahr auch gleich los!


----------



## stramm (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo Rainer,welche Bremsbeläge brauchst du denn? Ich hoffe das ich das morgen durchhalte, aber ich will ;-) 
LG Michael.


----------



## -rabe- (20. Februar 2011)

stramm schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,welche Bremsbeläge brauchst du denn? Ich hoffe das ich das morgen durchhalte, aber ich will ;-)
> LG Michael.



Magura Louise Jg 2010.

Rainer


----------



## stramm (20. Februar 2011)

War mir doch auch so das ich den maguraaufkleber auf deiner Gabel gesehen hatte. Schade, hatte für  elixir noch n Satz liegen. Viel Erfolg damits morgen was wird.


----------



## -rabe- (20. Februar 2011)

Ich stehe noch mit "floppi" deswegen in Kontakt. Vielleicht kann er mir rechtzeitig welche besorgen.

Ich will doch morgen in Deister. 

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Ich stehe noch mit "floppi" deswegen in Kontakt. Vielleicht kann er mir rechtzeitig welche besorgen.
> 
> Ich will doch morgen in Deister.
> 
> Rainer



Hallo Rainer,

ich habe definitiv noch einen Satz Beläge (2 Stück) für die Louise Original von Magura. Die habe ich immer im Auto!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## flopp i (20. Februar 2011)

War ne super Runde mit euch allen, hat Spaß gemacht!!! 
Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal.
-leider gibt das Bildmaterial nich so viel her,
taucht nich um davon hier was reinzustellen.

bis bald

(und alles gute fürn Deister morgen)


----------



## -rabe- (20. Februar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> ich habe definitiv noch einen Satz Beläge (2 Stück) für die Louise Original von Magura. Die habe ich immer im Auto!
> 
> ...



Das klingt ja gut. Ich ruf Dich gleich mal an.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (20. Februar 2011)

So, alles geklärt. Bremsbeläge gibts morgen per Lieferservice quasi direkt im Wald.

Treffen wäre somit um 0930 Bantorfer Höhe. Dann ein kleiner Bremsbelagwechsel und auf gehts.
Volker und Stephan sind morgen leider nicht dabei. Bleiben Jens, ich, stramm? u. Meiwok?

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> So, alles geklärt. Bremsbeläge gibts morgen per Lieferservice quasi direkt im Wald.
> 
> Treffen wäre somit um 0930 Bantorfer Höhe. Dann ein kleiner Bremsbelagwechsel und auf gehts.
> Volker und Stephan sind morgen leider nicht dabei. Bleiben Jens, ich, stramm? u. Meiwok?
> ...



Ich auf alle Fälle!


----------



## stramm (20. Februar 2011)

Gerade bei meiner Nachtschicht begonnen, will immer noch ;-)
Wenn ihr noch Beläge wechselt kann ich ja noch 10min länger schlafen und komme dann auf 2 volle std. wie?

Bis bald und gute Nacht.


----------



## stramm (21. Februar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Stramm bekommt eine WP-Ehrennadel ober nur ohne Hörner



Tja Volker jetzt wo du leider nicht mitkannst kann ich sie ja wieder montieren, schade


----------



## -rabe- (21. Februar 2011)

Alle Deisterfahrer schon ausgeschlafen und warm angzogen? In einer halben Stunde gehts los Richtung Wald.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (21. Februar 2011)

Wünsch euch viel Spass und bleibt heile - und nicht die Hörner abstossen


----------



## Meiwok (21. Februar 2011)

Wahr super heute im Deister. Soviel neue Wege dank Rainer. Ich glaub wir drei hatten Viel Spaß. Leider hat Jens´ Mecke schnell schlapp gemacht. Beim nächsten Mal bist du sicher dabei !?! Gruß an Rainer, der jeden Weg kennt und an Michael der Rampenstramm ( keiner fliegt schöner)
Meiwok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (21. Februar 2011)

> Mecke schnell schlapp gemacht


 Wie? - noch mehr Material-Streik ich hoffe nicht


----------



## -rabe- (21. Februar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Wie? - noch mehr Material-Streik ich hoffe nicht



Das passiert wenn man Univega fährt.

War eine schöne extrem anstrengende Tour heute. Ich glaube so kaputt war ich im Deister noch nie. Erste Anzeichen von Muskelkrämpfen im Oberschenkel kannte ich bis dato auch noch nicht. Aber Dank Klickies kann man ja auch mal ne Weile Einbeinig fahren.

Dank Jens seiner guten Kontakte war mein Bremsenproblem schnell erledigt und kurz nach 10.00 gings los. Einige Trails sind stellenweise kaputt oder einfach unterm Laub nicht mehr zu sehen.

Leider musste sich Jens wegen Bikeexitus zeitig verabschieden und hat dadurch natürlich das beste verpasst.
Wolfgang hat uns einen sehr schönen flowigen Trail gezeigt, den wohl noch keiner von uns kennt/kannte ( Rampenstramm hat aber alles aufgezeichnet).
Sonst gabs das übliche Programm mit Feggendorf, Everglades, Wolfgangs unbekannter Trail, Römer, runter neben der Passstrasse Richtung Egestorf und natürlich Rakete. Zurück dann wie immer durch den Märchenwald und an der Mooshütte vorbei zur BH. War eine sehr, sehr geile Runde .
Ein kurzer Disput mit einem Waldarbeiter liess sich leider nicht vermeiden. Er meinte sein Hund sei dämlich, weil dieser mitten auf dem Forstweg ohne Leine kreuz und quer lief. Ich hab ihm dann nur zu verstehen gegeben das immer das Herrchen der Dämliche ist. Fand er nicht so lustig und musste gleich auch noch über Radfahrer herziehen.

Rainer, der immer noch total groggi ist.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Wahr super heute im Deister. Soviel neue Wege dank Rainer. Ich glaub wir drei hatten Viel Spaß. Leider hat Jens´ Mecke schnell schlapp gemacht. Beim nächsten Mal bist du sicher dabei !?! Gruß an Rainer, der jeden Weg kennt und an Michael der Rampenstramm ( keiner fliegt schöner)
> Meiwok



Moin,

das ist Donnerstag Abend wieder korrigiert! Dann wird auch die Optik ein wenig verändert sein und ein wenig Materialtuning gibt es auch noch dazu!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## stramm (22. Februar 2011)

Moin ausm Auto auch von mir. War echt geil gestern, Aufzeichnung folgt mit unseren 1200 hm. Ich habe meine Zeit im wp normal eingetragen, hoffe ich kriege noch ne Auszeichnung oder Sowas schönes wenn sogar Rainer von Anstrengungen spricht  Werde die Tage wohl noch mit Olaf nach porta, aber was  ist eigentlich porta   Hoffe auf baldiges wiederfahren, Rampenstramm


----------



## foxi (22. Februar 2011)

Da habe ich ja echt was verpasst schöne Tour mit geilen Trails dann der Rainer am schwächeln immer was los im Wald gestern Hund letztens Pferd - mal sehen was als nächstes kommt - bestimmt was mit Höööööörner
@stramm: Ladest du die gpx auf gpsies und schickst den Link? Bin an den neuen Trail von Wolfgang interesiert
achso und "Ja" Du hast Dir was verdient, mir schwebt auch schon was vor den Augen - lass Dich überraschen


----------



## stramm (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, sitze grade bei Olaf und schwärme von gestern ;-)

Hier mal ne kleiner Link von Gpsies.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tphmrrvgszznluxg

Ciao, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das ist Donnerstag Abend wieder korrigiert! Dann wird auch die Optik ein wenig verändert sein und ein wenig Materialtuning gibt es auch noch dazu!
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich war durchaus flink mit dem Umbau. Alles bereits heute erledigt, Fotos folgen später!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (22. Februar 2011)

> Wolfgang hat uns einen sehr schönen flowigen Trail gezeigt, den wohl noch keiner von uns kennt/kannte ( Rampenstramm hat aber alles aufgezeichnet).


Rainer - Ich denke, da haben wir mal vergebens den Einstieg gesucht - müßte der alte Funkturmtrail sein. Wo wir letztes Jahr da wahren, war ja alles durch die Forst versaut.

@Jens: ich bin gespannt


----------



## Trail-Seeker (23. Februar 2011)

Geile Tour, ich hoffe beim nächsten mal kann ich es einrichten auch dabei zu sein.

@stramm
welches GPS benutzt Du und bist Du damit zufrieden? Ich bin selber noch auf der Suche nach einem kann mich aber aber nicht so recht entscheiden.

Gruß

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (23. Februar 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Geile Tour, ich hoffe beim nächsten mal kann ich es einrichten auch dabei zu sein.
> 
> @stramm
> welches GPS benutzt Du und bist Du damit zufrieden? Ich bin selber noch auf der Suche nach einem kann mich aber aber nicht so recht entscheiden.
> ...


 
Moin,
das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich will mir etwas ordentliches in der Garmin-Edge Klasse leisten. Vielleicht bekommen wir bei mehreren Bestellungen Mengenrabatt.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Trail-Seeker (23. Februar 2011)

Mal schaun was Michael zu berichten hat, Garmin ist auch bei mir in der engeren Wahl, ich will aber eins mit routing haben damit man nicht ständig auf das Display gucken muß.

Gruß


M.


----------



## flopp i (23. Februar 2011)

Moin

Einer hier aus Hoya hat sich gerade n "Lowrance" zugelegt, da kann man scheinbar auch andere Programme/Software draufladen um direkt am Gerät ohne Pc Touren zu planen, is son Navi+Pda in 1.
Ich hab mir n "Navi2go" von O-Synce besorgt, is speziell auf routing ausgeleg aber hab noch kaum Erfahrung damit. Kann nur sagen das es sehr klein is (kaum größer als n Sigma Rox) und unter Bäumen doch etwas Emfangsprobleme hat -und ohne Pc gehts nich.
(das Lowrance geht auch im Altbau auf anhieb)

Wenn ihr mal *nich in der Woche* in den Deister fahrt würd ich auch gern mit  -lasst mich nur vorher noch n bischen üben


----------



## foxi (23. Februar 2011)

Also, ich habe seit 3Jahren den Garmin Etrex Vista im Einsatz . bin damit völlig zufrieden. Die Kartenfunktion brauch ich nicht beim Navigieren. Der Wurm auf dem Display reicht mir. Routing kann er hab ich aber noch nie benutzt. PDA ist fürs MTB wohl nicht so gut!
Wichtig für uns Biker ist guter Empfang (Berge Wald) Sichere feste Montage am Radel (ich nutze ein Softcase Ideal einfach ankletten und kann beim Sturz nicht brechen) 
Die kosten fürs Kartenmaterial sollte man auch nicht ausser acht lassen, ich nutze die "openmtbmap" googelt mal danach - Kostenlos und da sind auch Trails drauf eingezeichnet
Wenn ich Touren selbst Plane nutze ich meißt einen mix am PC aus Download, Top50, openmtbmap, und die Topt-Garminkarte Deutschland und bastel darraus ein feines GPX file was dann auf den Etrex geladen wird.


----------



## foxi (23. Februar 2011)

> Wenn ihr mal nich in der Woche in den Deister fahrt würd ich auch gern mit


floppi, ich könnte den 12.3 anbieten!


----------



## Diamondbacker (24. Februar 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich hab mir n "Navi2go" von O-Synce besorgt, is speziell auf routing ausgeleg aber hab noch kaum Erfahrung damit. Kann nur sagen das es sehr klein is (kaum größer als n Sigma Rox) und unter Bäumen doch etwas Emfangsprobleme hat -und ohne Pc gehts nich.


 
Das O-Synce finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Das muß ich mir bei Dir mal anschauen. Gut finde ich, das das Gerät so klein ist. Helge hat mir schon Infomaterial im pdf-Format zukommen lassen. Wer Interesse hat, schickt mir ne PN.



foxi schrieb:


> floppi, ich könnte den 12.3 anbieten!


 
Also ich sage mal für den 12.3 zu. Ich war echt traurig das ich Montag nicht mit am Start war, aber meine Erkältung war im Anmarsch. Die hatte ich Sonntag schon in den Knochen. Und wenn ich lese, das Rainer einen Anflug von Wadenkrämpfen hatte, wäre ich wohl blau angelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (24. Februar 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Info bezüglich GPS Geräte und Software.

Am 12.03. wäre ich ja auch gerne dabei, bin an dem Wochenende aber schon im Tramuntana Gebirge unterwegs 

Gruß

M.


----------



## stramm (24. Februar 2011)

Moin Leute, habe wohl mal wieder nicht ins Internet geschaut. Tststs.

Die letzte Tour habe ich das HTC Wildfire mit My Tracks benutzt. 
Ansonsten benutze ich meinen kleinen Garmin Forerunner 305 zum Aufzeichen, Puls etc.
Kann ich auch im einfachen Stil GPX Maps drauf laden um abzufahren, aber der zeigt mir dann nur den Track ohne Umgebungsdetails, ist eben kein Navi.

Bis bald, muss eben ne Portatour mit Olaf aufzeichnen fahren ;-)


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Rainer - Ich denke, da haben wir mal vergebens den Einstieg gesucht - müßte der alte Funkturmtrail sein. Wo wir letztes Jahr da wahren, war ja alles durch die Forst versaut.
> 
> @Jens: ich bin gespannt



So, für Dich habe ich mal schon ein bescheidenes Foto bei Dunkelheit gemacht:





Schaut einfach z.B. mal auf die Sattelstütze...

Wird aber noch einmal grundlegend umgebaut, wird nur niemand erkennen können wenn das erledigt ist!


----------



## foxi (25. Februar 2011)

thanks, schickes Bike, gefällt mir Die Farbcombi ist schon sehr Stimmig, da währ eine KS 950 auch nicht schlecht gewesen. Denke du konntest die Reverb aber günstiger bekommen. Bei mir ist die Order für so ein Teil auch schon raus - alle schwärmen ja so davon


----------



## flopp i (25. Februar 2011)

das Lowrance is ja nich wirklich n Pda, das taugt was, er benutztes ja auch zum Motorrad/Enduro fahren, hat aber eben mehr Möglichkeiten als n einfaches Navi. 
Mir is zu Ohren gekommen das auch einige Mtb-Guids aus den Alpen damit fahren. 
Mit viel weiteren Infos dadrüber kann ich selber aber nich dienen. -müsste dich/euch dann weiter leiten

12.3. is schon mal vorgemerkt -und nächsten Tach nach Bremen auf die Fahrrad und Freizeitmesse...

Was geht -äh, fährt dieses WE ???
Wieder im Dutzend durch n Wald ?

@ Jens: netter Hobel, -gibts den auch in schwarz?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (25. Februar 2011)

Sonntag wollen die Verdener wieder fahren, wenn dann wieder am Nachmittag. 100%ig sagen kann ich das aber erst am Samstag, da noch die eine oder andere Familienkoordination gemacht werden muß.


Gruß

M.


----------



## flopp i (25. Februar 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Sonntag wollen die Verdener wieder fahren, wenn dann wieder am Nachmittag. 100%ig sagen kann ich das aber erst am Samstag, da noch die eine oder andere Familienkoordination gemacht werden muß.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



geht mir genauso. +an Haus und Garten is auch noch was zu tun


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2011)

Sonntag Nachmittag passt mir auch besser wegen vortägiger Kohltour mit vorherigem Hochzeitsbitten!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> thanks, schickes Bike, gefällt mir Die Farbcombi ist schon sehr Stimmig, da währ eine KS 950 auch nicht schlecht gewesen. Denke du konntest die Reverb aber günstiger bekommen. Bei mir ist die Order für so ein Teil auch schon raus - alle schwärmen ja so davon



Den Preis darf ich echt niemandem verraten, so günstig hätte ich bei uns auch die KS lange nicht bekommen...


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> das Lowrance is ja nich wirklich n Pda, das taugt was, er benutztes ja auch zum Motorrad/Enduro fahren, hat aber eben mehr Möglichkeiten als n einfaches Navi.
> Mir is zu Ohren gekommen das auch einige Mtb-Guids aus den Alpen damit fahren.
> Mit viel weiteren Infos dadrüber kann ich selber aber nich dienen. -müsste dich/euch dann weiter leiten
> 
> ...




Hi floppi,

extra für Dich:





Steht mir zur Zeit auch zur Verfügung...


Aber ansonsten habe ich noch mal Fotos in Tageslicht gemacht. Da ist die Qualität doch ein wenig höher:





Sonntag ab 13.30 oder doch erst gegen 14.00 Uhr starten?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (26. Februar 2011)

...Jaja...du gehst Biken machst Werbung und ich bin hier mit Uli auf der free Messe. Grüße


----------



## -rabe- (26. Februar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten habe ich noch mal Fotos in Tageslicht gemacht. Da ist die Qualität doch ein wenig höher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die "Patina" des Hinterrades gefällt. Der Rest ist noch so furchtbar sauber. Also ab in Wald damit. 

PS. Schön aufpassen dass Du nicht mit dem Fuss in dem Seilzug Deiner Sattelstützen-Fernbedienung hängen bleibst.

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass morgen.

Rainer   ...muss morgen arbeiten


----------



## flopp i (26. Februar 2011)

Hee - das schwadde sieht ja echt verschärft aus! Warum gibts sowas nich bei meinem Chef ??? 
13:30 -14:00 -so um den Dreh klingt gut, sach ich später noch was zu


----------



## Trail-Seeker (26. Februar 2011)

Die Verdener werden es morgen nicht schaffen dabei zu sein .

Wir sehen uns aber am nächsten Wochenende für eine große Runde, Bruchhausen - Sellingsloh und zurück, wenn jemand Lust dazu hat.

Gruß

M.


----------



## flopp i (26. Februar 2011)

wenn keiner was dagegen hat, oder was besseres / anderes vorschlägt :

*morgen 14:00 Sellingsloh-Pp*
(wie leztes We)

-ich komm später
(wie leztes We) *  *


----------



## flopp i (26. Februar 2011)

@Verden:
machen wa


----------



## flopp i (27. Februar 2011)

Sind heut nich sehr weit gekommen, ham aber in der Grube noch n Weg gefunden.
So als Alternative zu dem, was schon da war.
In die Grube rein, gerade aus auf den Bunker zu und dann rechts weg den Tauben folgen. 

@Jens:
-ham wa uns verpasst? (waren tatsächlich mal pünktlich)
(Grüße von einigen HHHs soll ich noch ausrichten)


----------



## ohneworte (27. Februar 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Sind heut nich sehr weit gekommen, ham aber in der Grube noch n Weg gefunden.
> So als Alternative zu dem, was schon da war.
> In die Grube rein, gerade aus auf den Bunker zu und dann rechts weg den Tauben folgen.
> 
> ...



Nee,

ich bin aufgrund vortägiger Nachwirkungen nur hier kurz rumgeeiert.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (28. Februar 2011)

Donnerstag 14.15 machen wir ne Krähenrunde ca 2.5 Stunden. Jemand mit von der Partie ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> ...Jaja...du gehst Biken machst Werbung und ich bin hier mit Uli auf der free Messe. Grüße



Welcher Uli? Heringlake?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Donnerstag 14.15 machen wir ne Krähenrunde ca 2.5 Stunden. Jemand mit von der Partie ?



Schreibe mal den Treffpunkt, wobei ich nicht glaube das ich das schaffe.


----------



## flopp i (28. Februar 2011)

ich werd nich dabei sein. Is leider normaler Arbeitstag für mich, also nich vor 17:00
Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß

@ Jens
war nich so tragisch wegen Sonntag, sollten aber für solche Fälle evtl. doch mal Nummern austauschen, dann hätten wir uns 20 Min. Warten sparen können


----------



## taifun (1. März 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Welcher Uli? Heringlake?



yep


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> yep



Ich bin mit Marius am 11.03. zum Biken am Nachmittag verabredet!


----------



## foxi (1. März 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schreibe mal den Treffpunkt, wobei ich nicht glaube das ich das schaffe.


Parkplatz oberhalb der Mülldeponie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Parkplatz oberhalb der Mülldeponie



Zu 90 Prozent werde ich nicht da sein, also bitte nicht allzu lange auf mich warten!


----------



## taifun (1. März 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Marius am 11.03. zum Biken am Nachmittag verabredet!


habt ihr da kein Termin? Wer schiebt da wen?


----------



## -rabe- (2. März 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Donnerstag 14.15 machen wir ne Krähenrunde ca 2.5 Stunden. Jemand mit von der Partie ?



Ich hab Donnerstag frei, starte aber schon früh um 0900 mit Stephan in Richtung Sellingsloh / Bruchhausen. Wir wollen mal alle Trails der Gegend als Tagestour abfahren.
Bin mal gespannt wieviel Kilometer da zusammenkommen.

Wenns uns danach noch nicht reicht, können wir ja noch zu Euch in die Krähe kommen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> habt ihr da kein Termin? Wer schiebt da wen?



Rad & Outdoor in HB! Freitag nur Aufbau, geht ja mit dem Trailer sauschnell!


----------



## foxi (2. März 2011)

> wollen mal alle Trails der Gegend als Tagestour abfahren.
> Bin mal gespannt wieviel Kilometer da zusammenkommen.



Da darf die Krähe ja nicht fehlen Hab schon mal was zusammengetüdelt zwecks unserer Home-Königsetappe für dieses Jahr - bin gespannt wer sich traut 

So oder so könnte sie aussehen, bei den Trail Highlights kann dann noch gefeilt werden und wenn es nicht reicht könnte wir die Rehburgerberge und das Steinhudermeer noch einbauen puh!

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=0C3ECFF152A61AEAF0A84CDBDD8E76C9?fileId=xxlyveotmgmjxkuo


----------



## -rabe- (2. März 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Da darf die Krähe ja nicht fehlen Hab schon mal was zusammengetüdelt zwecks unserer Home-Königsetappe für dieses Jahr - bin gespannt wer sich traut
> 
> So oder so könnte sie aussehen, bei den Trail Highlights kann dann noch gefeilt werden und wenn es nicht reicht könnte wir die Rehburgerberge und das Steinhudermeer noch einbauen puh!
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=0C3ECFF152A61AEAF0A84CDBDD8E76C9?fileId=xxlyveotmgmjxkuo



Das ist doch ganz nach meinem Geschmack.

Ich denke die Hälfte an Kilometern kriegen wir morgen schon mal zusammen. Das nehm ich dann mal als lockere Trainingseinheit.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (3. März 2011)

Hier noch schnell die Eckdaten von dem Trailmarathon den Stephan und ich heute gefahren sind.

Zeit:  pünktlich um 0900 gestartet und um 1600 wieder zu Hause 

Wetter: blauer Himmel, strahlender Sonnenschein, aber gerade morgens und zum Nachmittag doch teilweise empfindlich kühl 

Fahrzeit: 5h 15 min   ca75km  ??? hm  ( Höhenmesser ist bestellt, gibts zum Geburtstag)

Strecke: Start in Hassel, über Hoya und Riethausen zum Sellingsloh, 2/3 der dortigen Trails gerockt, weiter zum Heiligenberg/Rutetal, dort alles gegeben, rüber nach Bruchhausen, einmal komplett durchs Vilser Holz, danach wieder zurück zum Sellingsloh, das dritte Drittel und somit die restlichen Trailkilometer gerissen um dann kaputt aber glücklich wieder nach Hause zu radeln. 

Zwischendurch haben wir die eine und andere kleine Tee u. Riegelpause gemacht. Im "Haus am See" haben wir dann den Kocher rausgeholt und uns lecker -Nudeln mit Huhn- "gekocht".
Trails:  Speziell im Rutetal und im Vilser Holz war der lehmige Boden angetaut, aber darunter noch hart gefroren. Das ergab eine extrem schmierige Oberfläche, was die Sache teilweise zum echten Eiertanz werden lies.
Überall wo der Boden aber eher sandig ist, wars Erwartungsgemäss super zu fahren.

das Ende vom Lied: Da ja für die Tour nun noch die Höhenmeter fehlen, werde ich sie nach meinem Geburtstag wohl oder übel noch mal fahren müssen . Das ganze aber noch im März, denn das wird noch ein schöner Winterpokalpunktesammelendspurt .

... war ne schöne Tour mit Stephan heute 
ich freue mich schon auf Foxis ausgetüdelte grosse Runde 

Rainer


----------



## foxi (4. März 2011)

Schöner Bericht, thanks und jepp die grosse Runde wird ein highlight aber bei kurzerhosetshirtwetter

Sent via Mobile. Gruß Volker


----------



## flopp i (5. März 2011)

Moin,

wir aus Hoya werden morgen so gegen 1400 nur ne kleine Runde durch n Sellingsloh spielen.
Mehr als 2 Std und 1/2Kraft machen wir eher nich.

Vlt. rollt man sich übern Weg 


-wie war das noch: Sa. 12.4. in/auf/übern Deister?

wer kommt mit? und wie?
Hab n kleinen Kombi (wenn sie ihn nich zur Arbeit brauch) , passt noch einer und n Rad rein


----------



## -rabe- (5. März 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir aus Hoya werden morgen so gegen 1400 nur ne kleine Runde durch n Sellingsloh spielen.
> Mehr als 2 Std und 1/2Kraft machen wir eher nich.
> ...



Für morgen bin ich raus, die Arbeit ruft.

Der Deistertermin war nicht zufällig am 12.3.?  Wenn dem so ist bin ich da leider auch raus.

PS. Stephan und ich haben die Woche auf unserer Trailtour Eure neue Runde im Hexenkessel gesehen. Sind sie zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber sieht gut aus.
Viel Spass morgen.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch auf dem Rad unterwegs, wer will wann wo fahren?


----------



## flopp i (5. März 2011)

Äh ja, war doch der 12.*3*. -zumindest so von Foxi angedacht worden.

@ohneworte
morgen nix dolles bei uns, nur n Bischen Selingsloh, sind so gegen 1400 im wald.


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2011)

Ich werde mich dann hier mal zwischen 13.00 und 13.30 Uhr auf den Weg machen.

Für den 12.03. bin ich dann raus, muss in Bremen arbeiten!


----------



## flopp i (6. März 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich werde mich dann hier mal zwischen 13.00 und 13.30 Uhr auf den Weg machen.
> 
> Für den 12.03. bin ich dann raus, muss in Bremen arbeiten!



Bremen bin ich dann am Sonntag, allerdings brauch ich da nich arbeiten 

Ich schick dir mal meine Mobil-Nr als PN ...


----------



## Diamondbacker (6. März 2011)

...war das eine herrliche Runde heute mit Marko. Das Wetter absolut perfekt für richtiges schuften auf dem MTB.
Die Reise startete in um 10:00 Uhr in Mehlbergen. Mehlberger Trails Richtung Oyler Berg, dann Binner Schlucht, Liebenau, Steyerberger Moto-Cross Trails, Januarsberg rauf und dann auf "Verbotenen Wegen" Richtung Penningsehl über Bötenberg wieder nach Mehlbergen.Ankunft 16:00Uhr. 60km - 4h 30min Fahrzeit.
Jetzt gibts nen Weizen und Daumen drücken das WERDER gewinnt.
Bis bald im Wald.
Stephan


----------



## foxi (6. März 2011)

jepp, den 12.3 hab ich noch für den Deister auf dem Schirm, mal sehen was stramm&co noch drauf haben

@Rabe: Wann geht was bei Dir diese Woche für nen kleinen Ritt durchs Sehlingsfro Ich schließe mich gerne an - habe Freiwoche

Habe gerade was tolles gelernt, einmal Blut geleckt und nix geht mehr...sch..ß technik 
1. kleine Ausfahrt mit verstellbarer Sattelstütze KS950R. Macht endlos Spass wenn man im Trail vom Lenker aus "den Hintern sich passend hinwurschteln kann" Fahrspass erhöhung pur
Nur was nützt das tolle Teil wenn es nach 30km schon im Eimer ist.  Jetzt ist es ne Federsattelstütze und muss erstmal eingeschickt werden. Da Beste bestimmt 4Wochen wieder drauf schmachten


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> ...war das eine herrliche Runde heute mit Marko. Das Wetter absolut perfekt für richtiges schuften auf dem MTB.
> Die Reise startete in um 10:00 Uhr in Mehlbergen. Mehlberger Trails Richtung Oyler Berg, dann Binner Schlucht, Liebenau, Steyerberger Moto-Cross Trails, Januarsberg rauf und dann auf "Verbotenen Wegen" Richtung Penningsehl über Bötenberg wieder nach Mehlbergen.Ankunft 16:00Uhr. 60km - 4h 30min Fahrzeit.
> Jetzt gibts nen Weizen und Daumen drücken das WERDER gewinnt.
> Bis bald im Wald.
> Stephan



Moin Stephan,

hättest ruhig mal bescheid geben können. War dann heute allein im Sellingsloh unterwegs.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> jepp, den 12.3 hab ich noch für den Deister auf dem Schirm, mal sehen was stramm&co noch drauf haben
> 
> @Rabe: Wann geht was bei Dir diese Woche für nen kleinen Ritt durchs Sehlingsfro Ich schließe mich gerne an - habe Freiwoche
> 
> ...



Welches Fabrikat?


----------



## foxi (6. März 2011)

> Welches Fabrikat?


Ist eine Kindshock 



> Januarsberg rauf und dann auf "Verbotenen Wegen" Richtung Penningsehl über Bötenberg wieder nach Mehlbergen


Die Runde dürft ihr uns aber nicht vorenthalten - schreit nach Wiederholung
Seit ihr durchn Zaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2011)

Na dann ist ja gut, dann kann meine Reverb ruhig länger halten!


----------



## foxi (6. März 2011)

klar, ist ja keine Kunst


----------



## -rabe- (6. März 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> @Rabe: Wann geht was bei Dir diese Woche für nen kleinen Ritt durchs Sehlingsfro Ich schließe mich gerne an - habe Freiwoche



Am Mittwoch gehe ich in die erste Nachtschicht. Da könnte man über Mittag eine kleine 2 Stunden Tour durch den Sellingsloh starten. 

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (6. März 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Stephan,
> 
> hättest ruhig mal bescheid geben können. War dann heute allein im Sellingsloh unterwegs.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jens, beim nächsten mal auf alle Fälle. Marko und ich wollten heute mal ne schöne Runde zusammentüdeln und Euch das dann mal vorstellen.

Die Runde dürft ihr uns aber nicht vorenthalten - schreit nach Wiederholung
Seit ihr durchn Zaun[/quote]

Das kleine Kneifeisen hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. Obwohl Zaun kann man das ja nicht mehr nennen. Sieht aus wie ein Schweizer-Käse.

Ich habe gerade gesehen wir sind im Winterpokal auf Platz 79!!!
LEUTE. Wo wollen wir denn noch hin?
Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (6. März 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gesehen wir sind im Winterpokal auf Platz 79!!!
> LEUTE. Wo wollen wir denn noch hin?



Weiter, immer weiter!   ( Insiderwitz  )

Rainer


----------



## foxi (7. März 2011)

jepp einfach nur Klasse, dass hätte ich nicht erwartet! - wir haben uns in den Top100 fest verankert weiter so

Mittwoch ist super - so um 10.30 - 11.00 bei Dir ok ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (7. März 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...hättest ruhig mal bescheid geben können. War dann heute allein im Sellingsloh unterwegs.
> 
> Grüsse
> Jens



-äh ja, auch ich hätt mich melden könn, hab ja nu auch deine Nr.
Ham nur erst ne ganze Zeit bei der alten Sorger-Grube rumgedödelt, mal schaun ob da was machbar is (aber nee) und sind dann noch so durch die Gegend geschneckt. Wollt dich damit nich langweilen... wie schon vorher abzusehen war ham wa nix dolles gerissen.

Muß in nächster Zeit noch einiges erledigen, werd bis Ostern scheinbar nich so viel biken könn 

@foxi
den Deister möcht ich auf jeden noch mitnehmen, haste schon n groben Plan?
Wann los etc.?
-hoffe ich brems euch dann nich so sehr, ich bin nich ganz sonne Kampfsau 
bin die lezten Tage n bischen schlapp inne Knochen, denke ne riesen Tour is bei mir nich drin.
(Wenn ihr was größeres machen wollt meld ich mich doch schon mal ab)
(-ich kneife  )
ansonsten bin ich gerne dabei...


----------



## foxi (7. März 2011)

Kneifen gilt nicht schön langsam bringt gute WP-Punkte - einfach melden wenn es genug ist,ich pausire gern und gönne mir  Denke die Runde wird ähnlich der von Rabe nur kürzer max 800hm reicht mir für den Anfang
Banthorfer Höhe - Intro nach Feggendorf - Rakete - Fernsehturm Trail? - und zurück über Mooshütte 

Starten sollten wir  gegen 11.00 vom Deister aus, also ca 10.00 Abfahrt hier in Ni. Wegen dem Auto können wir noch sehen und uns auch die Tele tauschen


----------



## flopp i (7. März 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> ...ich pausire gern und gönne mir  ...
> 
> Starten sollten wir  gegen 11.00 vom Deister aus, also ca 10.00 Abfahrt hier in Ni. Wegen dem Auto können wir noch sehen und uns auch die Tele tauschen



-das klingt gut.
Deister kenn ich noch gar nich, also sagen mir die Namen auch nix. Ich lass mich überaschen

bis denn


----------



## -rabe- (7. März 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist super - so um 10.30 - 11.00 bei Dir ok ?



perfekt 

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (9. März 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Kneifen gilt nicht schön langsam bringt gute WP-Punkte - einfach melden wenn es genug ist,ich pausire gern und gönne mir  Denke die Runde wird ähnlich der von Rabe nur kürzer max 800hm reicht mir für den Anfang
> Banthorfer Höhe - Intro nach Feggendorf - Rakete - Fernsehturm Trail? - und zurück über Mooshütte
> 
> Starten sollten wir gegen 11.00 vom Deister aus, also ca 10.00 Abfahrt hier in Ni. Wegen dem Auto können wir noch sehen und uns auch die Tele tauschen


 
Hallo Deisterrocker!
Ich muß leider für den 12.03 auch absagen. Ich bin die ganze Woche wegen Magen-Darm-Grippe krank geschrieben. Mir gehts im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "*******".  Glaube kaum das ich bis Samstag wieder im Saft stehe. 
Euch aber viel Spaß bei vorrausgesagtem super Wetter.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## flopp i (9. März 2011)

@ Stephan:
is ja sch -ade, wünsche gute Besserung 

@ foxi:
Auto is reserviert, brauch also nich die ganze Tour mit Rad fahren
(mal ausrechnen, wann müst ich dann losfahren?)


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterrocker!
> Ich muß leider für den 12.03 auch absagen. Ich bin die ganze Woche wegen Magen-Darm-Grippe krank geschrieben. Mir gehts im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "*******".  Glaube kaum das ich bis Samstag wieder im Saft stehe.
> Euch aber viel Spaß bei vorrausgesagtem super Wetter.
> Gruß Stephan



Arme Sau...

Ich habe hier eine Helmlampe für Dich liegen. Du kannst Dich ja mal melden.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## foxi (10. März 2011)

Hey Stephan, nicht gut für Dich und fürs Team - gute Besserung! hm aber gut für mich, mal sehen ob ich einen Nutzen draus ziehen kann und dir in der Platzierung auf die Pelle rücken kann
@Hexenkessel: Habt ihr super gemacht -lecker! und kostet schon etwas Überwindung da runter zu krachen. Dafür gibs dann anschließend dieses grinsen im Gesicht - thanks an alle fleißigen!
@flopp_i : von Hoya hier her über Hassel brauchst ca.30min. Treffen uns dann hier in Ni und fahren mit 1PKW zum Deisterglück


----------



## flopp i (10. März 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> @flopp_i : von Hoya hier her über Hassel brauchst ca.30min. Treffen uns dann hier in Ni und fahren mit 1PKW zum Deisterglück



dann sach mir noch bitte wo "hier" genau is
bin irgendwann schonmal in Ni gewest, aber außer dem Krankenhaus und MediaMarkt (-Parkplatz) kenn ich da eigentlich nix.
Denke aber mein Navi kann den Weg finden


----------



## Diamondbacker (11. März 2011)

Ich war heute endlich mal wieder draußen. Kleine Wanderung am Heiligen Berg und Ruten-Tal.
Ich plane für Morgen Früh eine kleine Reha-Runde im Sellingsloh. Schön langsam und nicht zu lange. Vielleicht 1-2 Stunden.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2011)

Moin,

wir waren heute zu dritt im Sellingsloh und in Vilsen unterwegs. Im Hexenkessel gab es einen ordentlichen Abgang von mir über den Lenker.

Und am Heiligenberg gab es dann einen noch spektakuläreren Sturz nach einem Felgenbruch am VR-Laufrad.

Nach dieser Erfahrung würde ich von dieser Felge am MTB abraten!

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/XRC-wheels/XRC-1250.aspx

Und nein, ich fahre solche Felgen nicht!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Diamondbacker (14. März 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir waren heute zu dritt im Sellingsloh und in Vilsen unterwegs. Im Hexenkessel gab es einen ordentlichen Abgang von mir über den Lenker.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jens,

aber alles glimpflich ausgegangen? DT-Swiss ist ja eigentlich High-End Produkt und dann son Materialfehler?

Was ist eigentlich mit unseren Deisterrockern? WO BLEIBT DER FAHRBERICHT? 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (14. März 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> aber alles glimpflich ausgegangen? DT-Swiss ist ja eigentlich High-End Produkt und dann son Materialfehler?
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Vorderrad zerbröselt klingt schon übel . Ich hoffe auch, der Fahrer hat sich nichts weiter getan.

Ist, oder besser war halt eine CC Carbon Felge. In Zukunft dann halt lieber mit dickem und schwerem Downhillzeugs  über unsere brutalen und unberechenbaren Trails am Heiligenberg. 

@ Stephan:  soviel zum Thema Carbon im Wald. 

@ Mittelweser-Granaten:  Der Winterpokal neigt sich langsam dem Ende. Zeit sich für den Endspurt aufzustellen. 
Da wartet ja auf irgend jemanden hinterher noch was.  

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (14. März 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit unseren Deisterrockern? WO BLEIBT DER FAHRBERICHT?
> 
> Gruß Stephan



HIER !!! 
Ich war natürlich mal wieder nich ganz pünktlich, hab n fast trockenes Auto bekommen, mußte noch tanken und hab zum glück noch das Öl kontrolliert  -auch fast trocken 

Sind dann mit Foxis Wagen weiter.
Scheinbar ham die Forstarbeiter viel zunichte gemacht, das hat da wohl mal anders ausgesehen.
Wetter war aber super nur der Boden oft sehr schlammig / schmierig, hat da vorher noch geregnet.
Die Rackete fand ich für mein Können etwas (zu) hefig, da muß ich erst noch für üben.
Da hab ich mich auch gerollt, aber fast ausm Stand, völlig unspektakulär.
Alles andere war aber echt ne feine Sache, einmal hab ich, der Hauptspur folgend, ne kleine Rampe übersehen, war mir kurzzeitig nich ganz wohl, so unkontolliert und plötzlich in der Luft 
Leztendlich ham wir nur so an die 27Km gemacht in ca 2:20Std.
Naja bergauf mit 30 war nich drinn... (ha ha - blöder Spruch)

Materialausfall gabs auch: meine Talas federt nich mehr und pinkelt sich selber ein -nu is Zeit für n Service (1. nach 3 Jahren)
Hab gerade am Fr meine Reba ausm Service wiederbekommen, dann muß die eben rann.

Da oben waren ja echt mehr Biker als Fußgänger unterwegs, teiweise bestand die Oberfläche der Forstwege nur aus eingedrückten Quadraten und Rechtecken, n paar Dreiecke waren auch dabei.

 Daumen hoch, ich fand die Tour gut

Danke dafür an Foxi


----------



## Trail-Seeker (15. März 2011)

Hallo,

die Verdener sind wieder aus Spananien zurück. Was geht ab am Sonntag, nach so vielen Bergen brauchen wir mal wieder was flacheres 

Gruß

M.


----------



## foxi (15. März 2011)

was flacheres ihr seit zu beneiden! und dann bestimmt noch opti Wetter gehabt, so was hat mir mein Arzt auch mal verschrieben um diese Jahreszeit

Deister am We, war ne richtig schön lockere Runde mit viel Fahrspass, meine Plattform-Pedalos haben sich als gutes Infest rausgemacht. Man fühlt sich doch um einiges in den kniffligen Trailpassagen sicherer.
Leider ist dieses Jahr wohl überall mega Holzsaison, Leute bald haben wir keinen Wald mehr wenn das so weitergeht. Was ich dieses Jahr beobachte ist das bestimmt 3mal so viel wie in den letzten Jahren an Holz vernichtet wird - phui 
So auch im Deister, die flowige Abfahrt nach Feggendorf wird wohl noch lange Zeit Geschichte sein und der obere Einstieg vom Fernsehturm Trail ist auch noch nicht frei
Mal sehen was es hier so neues gibt, werde gleich in der Krähe ne Trailshow mit Hundchen veranstallten  
bis bald

@Rainer, hab ich letzten Freitag total vergessen bei Dir rumzugucken mit den Teilen - Sorry ein ander mal


----------



## -rabe- (15. März 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> @Rainer, hab ich letzten Freitag total vergessen bei Dir rumzugucken mit den Teilen - Sorry ein ander mal



Kein Problem, im Moment hab ich eh viele andere Sachen um die Ohren.
Wenn ich die Tage mal in Deine Richtung komme, melde ich mich vorher. Dann hole ich mir die Teile ab.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (15. März 2011)

Ja, das war zum Saisonauftakt schon was feines, für das Saisonende ist der nächste Trip dorthin auch schon so gut wie gebucht. Es gibt noch massig Trails die von uns bezwungen werden wollen 


Gruß

M.


----------



## flopp i (16. März 2011)

Wieso "Saisonauftakt"  , is doch immer Saison 

Kannst mir bitte die Adresse von dem Fox-Service in GB geben?
Werd da mal mein Glück versuchen. (bevor ich mich mit Toxo rumärgern muß)
Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (16. März 2011)

Saisonauftakt zur Sommersaison, kurze Hose, Shorts usw. das wir das ganze Jahr durch fahren ist doch wohl klar 

Hier wird dir schnell und unkompliziert geholfen  www.tftunedshox.com


Gruß

M.


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2011)

Nix los hier heute bei dem Wetter?


----------



## foxi (20. März 2011)

Doch, alles was nicht angebunden ist War heut bei besten Wetter Knechten 12 Stunden Frühschicht - was will man mehr

Weiss hier jemand von den Insidern wann die Reverb wieder Lieferbar ist ? Werde wohl demnächst die 2.Kindshock-Schrott in einer Reverb updaten und hoffen das mein Sattel (Fizik mit Carbongestell) passt. Eintauschen muss ich über bikestore.cc (Reverb momentan nicht Lieferbar!) wo ich den Müll her hab. Also noch mal 16Teuros für den Versand ins Ösi-Land grrrr

Die Woche ist bei mir Spätschicht angesagt, kann also nur Vormittags biken


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Doch, alles was nicht angebunden ist War heut bei besten Wetter Knechten 12 Stunden Frühschicht - was will man mehr
> 
> Weiss hier jemand von den Insidern wann die Reverb wieder Lieferbar ist ? Werde wohl demnächst die 2.Kindshock-Schrott in einer Reverb updaten und hoffen das mein Sattel (Fizik mit Carbongestell) passt. Eintauschen muss ich über bikestore.cc (Reverb momentan nicht Lieferbar!) wo ich den Müll her hab. Also noch mal 16Teuros für den Versand ins Ösi-Land grrrr
> 
> Die Woche ist bei mir Spätschicht angesagt, kann also nur Vormittags biken



Der hier hatte die letzten Tage noch welche vorrätig:

http://www.radsport-schriewer.de/


----------



## Meiwok (21. März 2011)

Jetzt kommt der Frühling. Ich war heute nachmittag 2 Std. biken. Kurze Hose & Shirt. Da hat man doch wieder Spass


----------



## -rabe- (22. März 2011)

Ich hab`s heute auch mal wieder in Wald geschafft. Bestes Wetter und ein freier Nachmittag sind doch gute Vorraussetzungen für eine schöne Tour.

Im Hexenkessel gab`s eine Kocherpause und im nu war mein verspätetes Mittag fertig.
Später hab ich mich noch mit Stephan und einem weiteren Kumpel getroffen. Dann gabs noch eine kleine Abschlussrunde zu dritt durch den Sellingsloh und als es dunkel wurde war ich wieder pünktlich zu Hause.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (23. März 2011)

Moin zusammen,

der Winterpokal nähert sich leider dem Ende. Das war eine echte Motivationshilfe auch bei Sauwetter und Dunkelheit aufs Bike zu steigen. Wenn ich da an die Nightrides bei -14°C und 50cm Schneeverwehungen denke, muß ich schmunzeln. Da weiß man das momentane Wetter richtig zu schätzen. Und die Kondition ist am Anfang der Saison auch ganz passabel.
Für den Tipp mit dem WP ein kräftiges Danke schön an Foxi.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee wie wir die Rangliste der Mittelweser-Granaten weiter führen können? Gerne auch mit weiteren Bikern.

@Foxi: 1.) habe ich das richtig gelesen, Du hast schon die 2te KS zurück geschickt? Was war denn das genaue Problem? Ich wollte die schon längst bestellt haben, zögere jetzt aber.
2.) Ich möchte mir ein GPS zulegen und hätte gerne eine Kaufempfehlung. Ich würde auch gerne mal sehen wie Du am PC eine Route planst u.s.w.

@Rainer: Bei Deinen Kurzbeschreibungen der Tagestouren erwarte ich in Zukunft nicht nur die Kilometerstände sondern jetzt mit Deinem neuen Tacho auch die Angabe von Höhenmetern mit Durchschnittssteigung.
@Jens: Was ist denn da los in Br.Vilsen? Wird da gar nicht mehr gefahren? Bist wohl im Kunden-Stress was?
Du hattest doch mit Marko mal wegen einer Gabel gesprochen. Hast Du da noch was anzubieten? Mit nem neuen Bike wird sich das bei Ihm wohl bis nächstes Jahr hinziehen, aber "Gabeltechnisch" müssen wir was machen. So wird dat nix mit seiner Suntour.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Trail-Seeker (23. März 2011)

Moin,

ja ziemlich ruhig hier im Moment, die Verdener waren auf Malle zum Biken, kann nur sagen der nächste Trip für Oktober ist schon in der Planung. 
Es wird wohl auch noch bis zum übernächsten Wochenende dauern bis wir mal wieder zu euch kommen, zur Zeit haben wir alle viel um die Ohren.

Bezüglich GPS habe ich mich nach langem entschlossen eins zu kaufen und muß sagen es hat sich gelohnt. Auf Malle war das touren dadurch super entspannt da man nicht ständig mit Karten rumhampeln muste und durch die Tracks aus dem Netz haben wir auch immer gleich die "Local Hot Spots" gefunden  


Gruß

M.


----------



## Meiwok (23. März 2011)

Wollte mal fragen, wer am Wochenende Lust auf den Deister hat. Entweder Samstag ab 14:00, oder Sonntagmorgen.
Schreibt mal
Gruß Meiwok


----------



## Trail-Seeker (23. März 2011)

Lust schon nur leider keine Zeit 

Aber am Wochenende (Sonntag) danach wollen wir in den Deister und die Runde fahren die Str4mm als GPS Track von eurem letzten Trip ins Netz gestellt hat.

Gruß

M.


----------



## Diamondbacker (23. März 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen, wer am Wochenende Lust auf den Deister hat. Entweder Samstag ab 14:00, oder Sonntagmorgen.
> Schreibt mal
> Gruß Meiwok


 
Moin Meiwok,

Bock hätte ich total. Aber leider ist dieses Wochenende "Brennholz" angesagt. Den Krempel will ich erledigt haben bis das Wetter richtig frühlingshaft wird. Dann wird nur noch durch den Wald geschrotet.
Wenn sich doch noch was ergibt, schreibe ich Samstag Abend ins Forum.

Stephan


----------



## Meiwok (23. März 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Lust schon nur leider keine Zeit
> 
> Aber am Wochenende (Sonntag) danach wollen wir in den Deister und die Runde fahren die Str4mm als GPS Track von eurem letzten Trip ins Netz gestellt hat.
> 
> ...


 Könnt ihr auch Samstagnachmittag fahren? Ich würde gern mitkommen, muß aber Sonntag arbeiten.

Gruß Meiwok


----------



## flopp i (23. März 2011)

ICH WILL AUCH WIEDER !!!

Hab aber leider immernoch voll zu tun, vor dem 5. wirds bei mir eher nix.

(habs noch nich mal geschafft die Fox auszubauen und zur Reperatur zu schicken)

Bis Bald im Wald


----------



## foxi (24. März 2011)

tja, so ist das mit den niederen Arbeiten. Kaum wird das Wetter gut, ist man schon mit Garten & Co beschäftigt - ich geh aber trotzdem gleich biken

@Stephan: ja du hast das richtig mitbekommen mit der Kindchock Sattelstütze. Fahre gleich mit der 2. und gebe ihr den Rest. Danach geht sie zurück. Im Forum habe ich gelesen das momentan eine Schrott Serie auf den Markt ist - sie sind wohl auch dabei sie vom Markt zu nehmen. Ab wann dann eine Haltbare Serie kaufbar ist weiss ich net. Würde dir zu Reverb raten - Der Service ist ja Quasi vor Ort!
Eine Kaufempfehlung für Navi kann ich nicht geben. Aktuelle Neue Geräte bin ich nicht uptodate! Nur so viel, fürs Mountainbiken sind ganz klar die wichtigen Argumente:
Guter Empfang (Wald, Schluchten)
Halterung am Rad ( Wegen Sturz und das dass Gerät ihn möglichst überlebt)
Display (Ablesbarkeit in der Sonne)
Akkulaufzeit

Nimm da blos keine PDA/Handy Lösung, hat zu viel Nachteile. Ich würde zu Garmin raten und da kommt es halt darauf an was du ausgeben willst. Ich bin mit den Etrex Vista Hcx zufrieden und brauch nix anderers.

So und nun ab aufs Rad


----------



## Trail-Seeker (24. März 2011)

@Meiwok
Mit Samstag wird das nix bei uns wegen Frühling = warm & sonnig => Gartenarbeit
Deshalb Sonntag und da dann auch nach dem Mittagessen.
Ab dem 20.04. hab ich aber erstmal länger Urlaub und dann können wir über jeden Tag der Woche und die Uhrzeit reden.

@Stephan
Garmin ist auch meine Wahl, bei mir wurde es das GPSMap 62s. Wie schon geschrieben lass die Finger von PDAs und Handys, haben einige aus der RR Fraktion öfters dabei und funktioniert unter optimalen Bedingungen ganz gut aber wehe es geht mal durch den Wald oder ins Gebirge. Man muß aber fairerhalber sagen das die es meistens nur zum tracken ihrer gefahrenen Kilometer, hm, Geschwindigkeit usw. benutzen.
Kartentechnisch gibt es für die Garmingeräte genug Material im Netz auf Basis von OSM, Open MTBMap usw.

Gruß

M.


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2011)

Xplova G5 ist auch ein guter Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (25. März 2011)

Moin,

Tja, so ist das. Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.
Das einzige was feststeht, ist mein Budget von 250 Euronen.

@Marko: Das GPSMap62s macht einen guten Eindruck, ist aber erst ab ca.350 zu bekommen.

@Foxi: Das eTrex Vista HCx ist in der engeren Auswahl mit ca.200 auch erschwinglich. Danke für die GPS-Tipps und die Infos zur Kind-Shock. Werde das mit der Reverb überdenken. Vielleicht auch die Joplin4 von CrankBrother? Hast Du ne Meinung dazu?

@Jens: Das Xplova G5 sprengt mein Budget mit ca.400. Aber sehr interessant finde ich das G3 für ca.250. Das ist vorgemerkt.
Positiv finde ich, das man bei den Xplova Geräten keine teuren Karten braucht, da die Geräte für osm und openMTBmap optimiert sind.
Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Reverb und was hast Du bezahlt?
Bei HHH würde ich 199 zahlen.
Hast Du meinen Beitrag zum Thema: "Marko braucht ne Gabel" gelesen?

@floppi: Danke für die Infos zu den Casco-Helmen. Leider wird mir die Größe M nicht passen. Aber für die nächste Deisterrunde werde ich mir son Teil besorgen. Das verhindert einen verdrahteten Unterkiefer und 6 Wochen Strohhalm-Ernährung.

Fazit: Eines von den dreien wird es werden:
1.) eTrex Vista HCx 
2.) Xplova G3
3.) Garmin Dakota 20 (ca.220)

Bis bald im Wald
Stephan


----------



## canny_8.0 (25. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß zwar nicht ob das hier reindarf ...Aber sollte jemand Interesse an einem Canyon XC 8.0 in weiß aus 2008 haben, dann PN für alles weitere...

Komme aus Syke...

Helm auf im Wald....


----------



## flopp i (25. März 2011)

@ Diamondbacker

Kannst sons ja mal meinen auf probieren, is n M

@ canny_8.0

darf leider nich, sonst bringt mich meine eine um 
-stells doch mal in den Bike-Markt hier auf Mtb-News


----------



## foxi (26. März 2011)

@ Diamondbacker

Wenn es der Vista wird, pass aber auf das es ein Deutsches Gerät ist und nicht irgendein Import (das sin dann die Preisgünstigsten!!!), desweiteren sollte die Bezeichung passen HCX oder so! guck dir auf der hompage bei Garmin am besten die verschiedenen Modelle genau an! - Zur Info von der Karte Topo Deutsch.V1 hab ich mir vorsichtshalber eine dezentrale Sicherheitskopie gemacht 

Joplin4 , soll noch anfälliger sein wie die Kindshock und Sattelklemmung extrem schlecht.


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Tja, so ist das. Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.
> Das einzige was feststeht, ist mein Budget von 250 Euronen.
> ...




Hi Stephan,

meine Fahrradhändler empfehlen das Xplova aufgrund der besten Fahrradnavigationen.

Den Beitrag mit Marko braucht eine Gabel habe ich nocht nicht gesehen. Was möchte er denn haben? Habe hier noch eine Fox liegen, aber ich glaube nur für Steckachse. Ansonsten habe ich bei Rock Shox fast alle Möglichkeiten.

Den Preis für die Reverb kann ich ect niemenden weitergeben. Für den Betrag bekomme ich die auch nie wieder!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (28. März 2011)

@Stephan
was heist den für OSM und openMTBmap optimiert, was können die Xplova Geräte mit den Karten dann mehr oder besser als ein anderes Navi???

Gruß

M.


----------



## Diamondbacker (29. März 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> @Stephan
> was heist den für OSM und openMTBmap optimiert, was können die Xplova Geräte mit den Karten dann mehr oder besser als ein anderes Navi???
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Moin Marko,

ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was ich in diversen Navi-Foren und bei Amazon in den Kaufbewertungen gelesen habe.
Natürlich ohne Gewähr.
Es soll halt einfacher sein Touren, Karten oder Kartenauschnitte aus OSM auf das Xplova zu ziehen. Das soll bei Garmin etwas komplizierter sein.
Was soll ich armer Wicht dazu sagen? Ich hab son Ding noch nicht mal in der Hand gehabt.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Diamondbacker (29. März 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Stephan,
> 
> meine Fahrradhändler empfehlen das Xplova aufgrund der besten Fahrradnavigationen.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jens,
Marko sucht eine gute, günstige Gabel mit min.120mm ohne Steckachse. Im guten Zustand auch gerne gebraucht. Sowie eine bessere Scheibenbremsanlage als seine Gruppenfreie Shimano Bremse. All-Mountain tauglich mit 203er Scheibe vorne. Ansonsten ist sein Rad ja komplett in SLX Austattung.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Meiwok (29. März 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> Marko sucht eine gute, günstige Gabel mit min.120mm ohne Steckachse. Im guten Zustand auch gerne gebraucht. Sowie eine bessere Scheibenbremsanlage als seine Gruppenfreie Shimano Bremse. All-Mountain tauglich mit 203er Scheibe vorne. Ansonsten ist sein Rad ja komplett in SLX Austattung.
> 
> Gruß Stephan


 
Ich hab vielleicht für Marco die richtige Bremse. Formula ORO aus 2009. Genauere Daten muß ich gucken. Bei Interesse bitte melden.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (29. März 2011)

Donnerstagnachmittag = Zeit das Bergrad auszuführen

Dem vorhergesagten Regen am Donnerstag Nachmittag zum Trotz hab ich beschlossen, eine MTB Tour zu machen. Starten werde ich spätestens um 1400 (eher früher) in Hassel. Ich denke ich schlage mich mal wieder parallel zur B 215 durch den Wald nach Nienburg zur Krähe durch. Dort mal schauen was so geht um zum Abendbrot wieder zu Hause zu sein. Vorsichtshalber packe ich für die Rückfahrt wohl noch ne Lampe ein .

Also wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat, ihr wisst wo ich zu finden bin.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (29. März 2011)

Hallo Stephan,

ich dachte nur ich hätte bei meiner Navisuche was übersehen und müste mich jetzt ärgern. Über das Garmin kann ich dir sagen das man die Karten einfach per drag & drop kopiert und schon kann es los gehen.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg noch bei deiner Suche, ich habe mich lange gequält bis ich mich entschieden hatte.


Gruß

M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (29. März 2011)

Hallo Rainer,

frag mich ab dem 20. April nochmal, dann hab ich viel Tagesfreizeit und werde solche Angebote gerne annehmen.


Bis denne

M.


----------



## -rabe- (29. März 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> frag mich ab dem 20. April nochmal, dann hab ich viel Tagesfreizeit und werde solche Angebote gerne annehmen.
> 
> ...



Das sollte hinzukriegen sein. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> Marko sucht eine gute, günstige Gabel mit min.120mm ohne Steckachse. Im guten Zustand auch gerne gebraucht. Sowie eine bessere Scheibenbremsanlage als seine Gruppenfreie Shimano Bremse. All-Mountain tauglich mit 203er Scheibe vorne. Ansonsten ist sein Rad ja komplett in SLX Austattung.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Hi Stephan,

120mm ist für den Rahmen zu viel. Maximal 100mm sollten dort eingebaut werden. Und bei Markos Gewicht würde ich bei 180mm bleiben. Ich fahre mit meinen 100 Kilo auch nur 180/160 und das reicht bei mir vollkommen aus.

Wegen der Gabel mache ich mich morgen mal schlau.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Diamondbacker (30. März 2011)

Danke an alle.
Marko hat bei Hartje zugeschlagen und eine RockShox Revelation mit U-Turn für kleines Geld geschossen. Die kann er dann seiner Rahmengeo. oder seiner Vorstellung anpassen. Also Gabelsuche beendet.
Mit der Bremse wird es wohl eine Elexir 5 werden . Ebenfalls bei Hartje.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (30. März 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat, ihr wisst wo ich zu finden bin.
> Rainer



Ja, hallo hier suuuuper! wollte auch am Do also morgen Nachmittag die Granaten Abschlussrunde drehen. Zeit passt auch gut, bis spätestens 15.00 am Krähenrand - Treffpunkt Heka ok? oder kommst bei mir rum!


----------



## foxi (30. März 2011)

haha, gerade wollte ich im WP noch Daten eingeben - aber nix geht mehr ungültiges Datum  27. und es ist Schluß Bin vom 31. und Ende ausgegangen - naja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 
Also war ein super WP dieses Jahr mit euch und denke wir haben alle eine achtsame Leistung hingelegt. Wenn ich noch an so manche  kalte verhagelte Rund denke wird mir jetzt ganz anders, da hätte ich mich nie ohne WP und eure motivation aufs Radel gesetzt.- einer hat den anderen mitgezogen bei dem kopf an kopf rennen -  Thanks! Gelernt habe ich dabei Rennrad auf Rolle lohnt nicht wirklich


----------



## -rabe- (30. März 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Ja, hallo hier suuuuper! wollte auch am Do also morgen Nachmittag die Granaten Abschlussrunde drehen. Zeit passt auch gut, bis spätestens 15.00 am Krähenrand - Treffpunkt Heka ok? oder kommst bei mir rum!



@ foxi: Die neue Reifenkombi FA + NN und neue Bremsbeläge sind montiert. Da kann ja morgen nix mehr schiefgehen.

Ich melde mich wenn ich hier starte.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Danke an alle.
> Marko hat bei Hartje zugeschlagen und eine RockShox Revelation mit U-Turn für kleines Geld geschossen. Die kann er dann seiner Rahmengeo. oder seiner Vorstellung anpassen. Also Gabelsuche beendet.
> Mit der Bremse wird es wohl eine Elexir 5 werden . Ebenfalls bei Hartje.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Ich hätte eine Recon genommen, die Revelation passt m.M.n nicht zu dem Rahmen. Und ich weiss wovon ich rede, der kommt schließlich aus unserem Hause.

Schick mir mal ne PN was Marko bezahlt hat. 

P.S. Bei der 2010er Revelation gibt es ein Modell bei der die Kartuschen gerne mal Ihren Dienst versagen, hoffe das er die Team bekommen hat.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (31. März 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> @ foxi: Da kann ja morgen nix mehr schiefgehen.
> 
> Ich melde mich wenn ich hier starte.
> 
> Rainer



Sag niemals nie.

Ich muss meine Tour morgen deutlich verkürzen. Mit Krähe wird dann leider nichts. 

Rainer


----------



## foxi (31. März 2011)

no problem, die Krähe fliegt nicht wech -


----------



## -rabe- (31. März 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> no problem, die Krähe fliegt nicht wech -



Der "Rabe" auch nicht.

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (31. März 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Recon genommen, die Revelation passt m.M.n nicht zu dem Rahmen. Und ich weiss wovon ich rede, der kommt schließlich aus unserem Hause.
> 
> Schick mir mal ne PN was Marko bezahlt hat.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jens,

ich stimme Dir da durchaus zu. Die Revelation komplett ausgefahren mit 150mm dürfte die Geo doch ordentlich verändern.
Aber mit 120-130mm dürfte das kein Problem sein. An meinem Diamondback hatte ich vorher eine RockShox mit 100mm und habe mit der Tora auf 130mm keine negative Veränderung bemerkt. Im Gegenteil.

Wenn man eine Gabel mit Lackfehler für sehr sehr kleines Geld bekommen kann, ist die 1b Lösung auch gut.
Mit den Katuschen hast Du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!
Die Revelation an Olafs neuen Conway ist nach 2 Touren schon in der Wartung gewesen.
Die fing irgendwann an zu klappern und war nur noch "gelockt" zu fahren.

An alle die mit zum TRAILTECH Fahrtraining am 16.-17.04 kommen:
Die Kohle muß bald überwiesen werden.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## foxi (31. März 2011)

Danke, Überweisung ist gerade raus

Da war doch mal ne Anfrage hier, ob wir nicht den WP oder so weitermachen wollen
Ich habe mal hier im Forum eine Trainingsgruppe Mittelweser-Granaten erstellt. Keine Ahnung ob das so gut kommt wie der WP -schaun wir mal. Also wer Lust hat damit einen Versuch zu starten kann gerne Mitglied werden. Ganz oben ist ein Link für die Trainingsverwaltung, darüber kann man dann irgendwie die Mitgliedschaft bei mir beantragen


----------



## Diamondbacker (31. März 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Danke, Überweisung ist gerade raus
> 
> Da war doch mal ne Anfrage hier, ob wir nicht den WP oder so weitermachen wollen
> Ich habe mal hier im Forum eine Trainingsgruppe Mittelweser-Granaten erstellt. Keine Ahnung ob das so gut kommt wie der WP -schaun wir mal. Also wer Lust hat damit einen Versuch zu starten kann gerne Mitglied werden. Ganz oben ist ein Link für die Trainingsverwaltung, darüber kann man dann irgendwie die Mitgliedschaft bei mir beantragen


 
Die Trainingsverwaltung macht doch einen guten Eindruck.
Ich habe mich bei den "Mittelweser-Granaten" angemeldet und hoffe auf rege Beteiligung aller Freunde des Bergrades.
Jetzt, da ich Besitzer eines neuen Navis bin, kann ich auch die Höhenmeter für die Tourenstatistik eingeben.
Es ist nach langem Studieren und Abwägen das Garmin eTrexVistaHCx geworden. Bestnoten bei Empfang, Displaytauglichkeit bei Sonne und sehr wichtig für Rainer und mich die Akkulaufzeit.(GST Insiderwitz)
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (31. März 2011)

Na das sind ja Neuigkeiten.

Trainingsgruppe MW-Granaten - melde ich mich natürlich heute noch an.

Stephan mit Navi - super, da finden wir ja in Zukunft alle Trails wieder.

Ich hab heute ne kleine 30km Tour Richtung NI gemacht. Bis Hassbergen ging`s ganz gut voran. Fast alles über Wald und Wiesenwege. Dann hab ich allerdings ein bisschen den Faden verloren und musste mich teils schiebend, teils tragend durch Brombeerverseuchtes Unterholz durchkämpfen. Zu allem Überfluss bin ich hinter Hassbergen auch noch im Kreis gefahren/geschoben/getragen .
Aber das war dann auch das richtige Signal wieder den Heimweg anzutreten.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (2. April 2011)

Malzeit,

ich muß heut unbedingt noch mal raus, bin voll auf Entzug!!!
Werd nix großes reißen, aber mal sehn ob ich doch noch bis zur Klostermühle komm.
Hey - die Abfahrt von ganz oben bis runter zur Einfahrt habt ihr ja schon ordentlich ausgefräst  da muß unbedingt n Schild hin:
*"Achtung Spurrinne!"* 

(bin da Sonntag mit meiner da mal zufuß lang, sie meint wir sind bescheuert)


----------



## flopp i (2. April 2011)

hmmm, vlt doch erst morgen.
Müsste noch in n Garten...


----------



## flopp i (2. April 2011)

...ach ja, *@Rainer -und natürlich alle andern auch:
* 
*http://www.bikeday-lueneburg.de/*

Ich bin das We sowiso in Lg, werd mir das mal ansehen...


----------



## -rabe- (2. April 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> ...ach ja, *@Rainer -und natürlich alle andern auch:
> *
> *http://www.bikeday-lueneburg.de/*
> 
> Ich bin das We sowiso in Lg, werd mir das mal ansehen...



Das WE sind wir zum Fahrtechniktraining im Harz.
Sonst hätte ich bestimmt mal in der Heide vorbeigeschaut.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (2. April 2011)

Morgen, Sonntag so ca 14.00 - 14.30 werden die Verdener in Bruchhausen am Schwimmbad starten.

Wer mit will soll sich hier melden dann werde ich kurz vorher noch die genaue Startzeit bekannt geben.

Gruß

M.


----------



## flopp i (3. April 2011)

Werden so um 1400 von Hoya aus starten, genaue Zeit ham wir nich.
Vlt trifft man sich. Wo wollt ihr so lang?


----------



## flopp i (3. April 2011)

Werden so um 1400 dann auch in Bruchhausen am Schwimmbad sein
-ich beeil mich auch


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2011)

Ich war bereits heute morgen im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (3. April 2011)

War gerade mit Meyer los, leider haben wir keine Verdener in Bruchhausen gefunden, -naja waren ja erst um 14:12 da 
Ham aufm Rückweg noch n neuses Wegstück / Variante "freigelehgt"
-nich ganz so steil runter und leichter fahr bar

-

und mal so nebenbei:
Ich denke wir sollten schon sehen das wir da nicht zu viel aus den Hängen "rausfräsen"
Irgendwo langfahren und seinen Spaß haben is voll OK, aber an einigen Stellen kann man da ja eigentlich nur mit (fast) blockierten Rädern runterrutschen, das macht der Boden da nich so mit.
(is schon ziemlich heftig was wir da in den letzten Wochen an Oberfläche abgetragen haben)
Ich will nun nich sagen das wir da nich mehr runter fahren sollten, aber das sollten wir im Auge behalten


----------



## -rabe- (4. April 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Ham aufm Rückweg noch n neuses Wegstück / Variante "freigelehgt"
> -nich ganz so steil runter und leichter fahr bar
> 
> -
> ...



Da geb ich Dir völlig recht. Sinnlos zerstören will dort keiner von uns etwas. Ich befürchte auch dass der sandige Boden dort bei einer richtigen Trockenzeit extrem "mullig" wird und dann eh erstmal nicht mehr vernünftig fahrbar sein wird.

Wo/was habt Ihr noch freigelegt ? Da wo wir schon mal zu Fuss runter sind?
Erst auf der neuen Variante ein Stück runter, um dann nicht rechts in die Spitzkehre sondern links weiter in Richtung Hauptweg?

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (4. April 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Da wo wir schon mal zu Fuss runter sind?
> Erst auf der neuen Variante ein Stück runter, um dann nicht rechts in die Spitzkehre sondern links weiter in Richtung Hauptweg?
> 
> Rainer



Genau das Stück
-wird auch bald so aussehen wie die anderen Wege

Wollt mit meiner Anmerkung hier auch keinen vor den Kopf stoßen, bin ja selber Mitverursacher und nehm mich da nich raus.
Hatte schon fast befürchtet gleich doofe Sprüche und Anfeindungen zu bekommen -auf sowas bin ich echt nich aus.
Das is nunmal aber fast vor meiner Haustür, und wo solln wir dann lang, wenn wir erst alles zerfahren haben 
Da bin ich auch noch nich das letzte mal runter...


----------



## Diamondbacker (4. April 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Genau das Stück
> -wird auch bald so aussehen wie die anderen Wege
> 
> Wollt mit meiner Anmerkung hier auch keinen vor den Kopf stoßen, bin ja selber Mitverursacher und nehm mich da nich raus.
> ...


 
Moin Iko,
Doofe Sprüche und Anfeindungen gibt es von mir höchstens gegen HSV-Fans.
Zum Thema Bodenerosion brauchen wir meiner Meinung nach nicht so ein riesen Fass aufmachen. Da gibt es 2-3 Stellen von insgesamt 35km Trails im Sellingsloh die etwas heftiger unter den Nobbi-Nics leiden.
Die Stellen sind neu/weich und noch nicht festgefahren. Das wird sich mit der Zeit hoffentlich bessern.
Ich denke im Rahmen des Frühjahrs-Trailpflege-Tages werden Rainer und ich wieder mit Schaufel/Laubrechen und Heckenschere dann auch die heruntergebremste Erde an Ihren Ursprungsort verbringen.
Das die Bereiche in denen wir rumrocken nicht mehr ihren ursprüngliches Aussehen erreichen werden, sollte jedem MTBler Klar sein.
Aber wenn wir den Zustand mit etwas Einsatz verbessern können, werde ich meinen Teil dazu beitragen.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (7. April 2011)

Bevor`s Mitte des Monats in Harz geht, muss ich unbedingt hier nochmal in Wald.
Samstag stehen leider die niederen Arbeiten rings ums Haus an , aber am Sonntag Vormittag hab ich Zeit zum Bergradfahren. Damit sich die ganze Anzieherei auch lohnt, sollten am Ende der Tour mindestens 50km (gerne auch deutlich mehr) auf dem Tacho stehen.
Deshalb werde ich mal wieder eine schöne Frühschicht starten. Wenn´s hell wird in Hassel gehts los zum Sellingsloh, weiter fürs kleine Frühstück nach Bruchhausen zum Bäcker, die dortigen Trails mitgenommen und übern Heiligenberg wieder zurück in Sellingsloh. Dann sollte es auch langsam Mittagszeit sein. Heist - ab nach Hause. Der Rest des Tages ist dann für die Familie.
Also wer auch so zeitig aus dem Bett will, einfach mal melden.
Spätaufsteher können bei Bedarf auch unterwegs eingesammelt werden.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Bevor`s Mitte des Monats in Harz geht, muss ich unbedingt hier nochmal in Wald.
> Samstag stehen leider die niederen Arbeiten rings ums Haus an , aber am Sonntag Vormittag hab ich Zeit zum Bergradfahren. Damit sich die ganze Anzieherei auch lohnt, sollten am Ende der Tour mindestens 50km (gerne auch deutlich mehr) auf dem Tacho stehen.
> Deshalb werde ich mal wieder eine schöne Frühschicht starten. Wenn´s hell wird in Hassel gehts los zum Sellingsloh, weiter fürs kleine Frühstück nach Bruchhausen zum Bäcker, die dortigen Trails mitgenommen und übern Heiligenberg wieder zurück in Sellingsloh. Dann sollte es auch langsam Mittagszeit sein. Heist - ab nach Hause. Der Rest des Tages ist dann für die Familie.
> Also wer auch so zeitig aus dem Bett will, einfach mal melden.
> ...



Ich bin dabei, gib mir eine Uhrzeit wo ich Dir entgegenfahren kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (7. April 2011)

Ich komm auch mit. Wann geht´s los ? Können wir uns bei Thies&Co Parkplatz treffen. Ich kenn mich sonst nicht aus.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Meiwok (7. April 2011)

ich bin auch dabei. Wo und wann kann ich euch treffen ? Kenne mich gar nicht aus. Vielleicht Thies&Co Parkplatz ?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (8. April 2011)

So regen Zuspruch hab für den So Morgen gar nicht erwartet . 
Vielleicht traut sich ja noch der ein oder andere.

@ Wolfgang: wie wärs mit 07.00 bei Thies/Co ?

@ Jens: müssen wir sehen wann wir von Hoya starten (Wolfgang), dann könnten wir irgendwie telefonieren oder so ähnlich.
Wann machen in Bruxen die Bäcker am So auf ?
Dann könnten wir evtl. auch die Deisterüberbleibsel tauschen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> So regen Zuspruch hab für den So Morgen gar nicht erwartet .
> Vielleicht traut sich ja noch der ein oder andere.
> 
> @ Wolfgang: wie wärs mit 07.00 bei Thies/Co ?
> ...



Kornau spätestens um 08.00 Uhr!


----------



## Meiwok (8. April 2011)

uahh, so früh. Ich hoffe ich schaff das. Sonst brauchste nicht warten, dann hab ich verschlafen.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (8. April 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> uahh, so früh. Ich hoffe ich schaff das. Sonst brauchste nicht warten, dann hab ich verschlafen.
> Gruß Wolfgang



...Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund

...der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm

...je früher der Tag, desto einsamer die Trails  (gerade auf`n So)


@ Jens: Wenn wir/ich gegen 0700 in Hoya starten,sind wir ab 0730 im Sellingsloh. Dann denke ich könnten wir ca 0900 in Bruchhausen bei Kornau zum Kaffee sein.
Je nachdem wann und wo du dazustossen willst, können wir ja telefonieren. Ist wohl besser als vorher einen festen Ort auszumachen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> ...Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund
> 
> ...der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm
> 
> ...



Puh,

07:30 Uhr sit aber ganz schön früh...


----------



## foxi (8. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Puh,
> 
> 07:30 Uhr sit aber ganz schön früh...



um ins Bett zu gehen


----------



## -rabe- (9. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Puh,
> 
> 07:30 Uhr sit aber ganz schön früh...



Naja, Frühschicht halt.   Ich werd mein Rad um 0630 aus der Werkstatt rollen und langsam Richtung Hoya starten.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (9. April 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> So regen Zuspruch hab für den So Morgen gar nicht erwartet .
> Vielleicht traut sich ja noch der ein oder andere.
> 
> @ Wolfgang: wie wärs mit 07.00 bei Thies/Co ?
> ...



-ich hätt ja auch Lust...

Kann aber noch nich sagen ob ich das auf die Reihe bekomm, is so garnich meine Uhrzeit, ich werd das noch mal ausloten.

Ansonsten viel Spaß, fahre dann gegen 1400 ne Runde ab Hoya
...es sind noch Plätze frei für andere Spätaufseher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Naja, Frühschicht halt.   Ich werd mein Rad um 0630 aus der Werkstatt rollen und langsam Richtung Hoya starten.
> 
> Rainer



Ich werde mich dann mal so ab 08.00 Uhr auf den Weg machen. Handy hast Du ja dabei!


----------



## -rabe- (9. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich werde mich dann mal so ab 08.00 Uhr auf den Weg machen. Handy hast Du ja dabei!





Rainer


----------



## flopp i (9. April 2011)

Bin morgen früh nich dabei (-leider)

Mach dann die Nachhut so ab 1330 / 1400

-wenn ihr dann noch fit seid, könnt ihr dann ja auch noch mit


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich mache hier mal einen Tourvorschlag für den Karfreitag. Ich hätte Lust in die Harburger Berge zu fahren und dort die Trails zu rocken.

Einen Tourguide würde ich wohl auch besorgen können. Wer möchte dort mitfahren?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (10. April 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Naja, Frühschicht halt.   Ich werd mein Rad um 0630 aus der Werkstatt rollen und langsam Richtung Hoya starten.
> 
> Rainer



Gesagt, getan. War ne richtig schöne Runde mit Wolfgang und Jens über die heimischen Trails. 78km, 621hm, Fahrzeit 4,5h und von halb sieben bis halb eins unterwegs.


Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Gesagt, getan. War ne richtig schöne Runde mit Wolfgang und Jens über die heimischen Trails. 78km, 621hm, Fahrzeit 4,5h und von halb sieben bis halb eins unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Rainer



Kann ich so bestätigen, nur das ich auf lediglich 53Km gekommen bin.


----------



## Meiwok (10. April 2011)

War super heute. Bißchen früh. Toll präparierte Trials im Sellingloh. Reiner führte mich durch den Wald. Ich wußte nicht mehr wo ich war. Alles gut, danke an beide.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## foxi (10. April 2011)

> Ich wußte nicht mehr wo ich war.


Geht  mir auch immer so mit dem Rainer im Selingsloh - immer zu schnell im Kreis herum


----------



## foxi (10. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich mache hier mal einen Tourvorschlag für den Karfreitag. Ich hätte Lust in die Harburger Berge zu fahren und dort die Trails zu rocken.
> 
> ...



hmmm Du machst es mir schwer, eigentlich wollte ich knechten gehen und 150% steuerfreien Zuschlag kassieren ..............aber da wollt ich immer schon mal ne Runde Biken also melde ich erstmal großes Interesse an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (11. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich mache hier mal einen Tourvorschlag für den Karfreitag. Ich hätte Lust in die Harburger Berge zu fahren und dort die Trails zu rocken.
> 
> ...




Ich meld auch Interresse an, zu 3/4 bin ich dabei


----------



## flopp i (11. April 2011)

Hab gestern nachmittag auch ne schöne Tour gehabt.
Hatt ich gewußt das  meine anderen Spezis kneifen , wär ich  vlt. doch bei der Frühschicht mitgefahren.

-Hey, es war super Wetter, Sonntag nachmittag und zwischen 1430+1830 war *nix los im Wald* !!!

Hätte mit mehr Ausfühglern gerechnet ...

und die ham ja im Ruthentahl + Heiligenberg im warhsten Sinne des Wortes "den Wald gefehgt" , das macht nun noch mehr Laune da zu brettern 

( Tourdaten hab ich nich zu verkünden, bin mal ganz ohne Aufzeichnungsgeräte los )


----------



## Diamondbacker (11. April 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> und die ham ja im Ruthentahl + Heiligenberg im warhsten Sinne des Wortes "den Wald gefehgt" , das macht nun noch mehr Laune da zu brettern
> 
> ( Tourdaten hab ich nich zu verkünden, bin mal ganz ohne Aufzeichnungsgeräte los )


 
Moin Iko,
da fegt tatsächlich ein netter Rentner die Wege im Wald frei.
Rainer und ich haben den mal im Herbst getroffen und uns recht herzlich bedankt. Wenn ich mal in Rente bin, schrote ich hoffentlich immer noch mit dem Bike über die Trails und fege Sie nicht für andere frei.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## flopp i (11. April 2011)

Der hat ja nich nur gefehgt, sondern sogar die Weg-Kanten abgestochen (sogenannter "Wegkantenkiller") und (für Fußgänger / Spazierengeher) breiter und sicherer gemacht.
Da paßt an Omi mit Krücke noch n Bike noch besser vorbei


----------



## Diamondbacker (13. April 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

am Wochenende steht ja die erste Fortbildungs.-Seminarfahrt der Mittelweser-Granaten im Harz an.
Teilnehmer: Volker und Michael (Anreise Freitag) Olaf, Rainer, Jens, Marko, Stephan (Anreise Samstag)
Der zeitliche Ablauf :
Samstag Morgen 05:30 Uhr: Abfahrt des Großraumtaxis der Firma Köhler Richtung Hassel.
05:50 Uhr: Verladen der MTBs von Rainer und mir. 06:00 Uhr Abfahrt Richtung Mehlbergen. 06:30 Uhr Ankunft Mehlbergen und verladen von Markos MTB. *@Jens: Treffen bei Marko? Wir müssen wohl mit 2 Bullis fahren. 5 Personen und 5 Bikes sind wohl für einen zu viel?*
06:45 Uhr Abfahrt Richtung Bad Harzburg. Geplante Ankunft 09:30 Uhr
Um 10:00 Uhr geht der Unterricht los.
Ca. 7 Stunden, 20km, und 400Hm später liege ich mit einem Weizenbier im 35°C warmen Sole-Whirlpool. Also Badehose nicht vergessen.
Nach einem reichhaltigen Frühstücksbuffet geht es am Sonntag ca. 8 Stunden, 30km und 600 Hm durch den Nordharz.
Die Rückreise wird also frühestens ab 18:00 Uhr starten.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg.
Ich habe schon richtig Bock.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## flopp i (13. April 2011)

-würd ja auch gern (Neid!!!)

Ich mach mir aber auch n paar schöne Tage
-zu dem bin ich 6.-8. dann im Ost-Harz zum Spaß haben 

Euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter, Kommt heile wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (13. April 2011)

@Stephan: Wenn du kannst dann bring mal nen Laptop oder so etwas in der Art mit - Dann kann ich Dir ein Paar GB rüberschaufeln.

Wird bestimmt ein fettes We Stramm und ich werden eine kleine Einführungsrunde am Fr unternehmen.
Hier die Tou, die ich noch nach eigenen Vorstellungen verfeinert habe
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.25254.html

Highlight wir wohl der Pionierweg werden
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IUV6Zs41zY"]YouTube        - Pionierweg Harz - Dramatic Edit Harz Outtakes[/nomedia]

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## -rabe- (13. April 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Stramm und ich werden eine kleine Einführungsrunde am Fr unternehmen.



Da kenn ich ja was von. Ich hoffe eure Einführungsrunde am Freitag Abend bleibt auch klein.
Ich wünsche euch schonmal viel Spass. Wir klingeln euch dann Samstag früh aus dem Bett.

@ Bad Harzburg Fahrer und alle die es interessiert:  Am letzten WE hatte Trailtech in Soltau schonmal einen kleinen Workshop. Hier ein Vorgeschmack auf das was uns so erwartet.
LINK

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2011)

Moin,

ich bin gegen 06.30 Uhr in Mehlbergen. Mein T5 steht mit 3 Sitz- und Stellplätzen zur Verfügung!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (14. April 2011)

Viel Spaß euch allen im Harz, und kommt heile wieder zurück !!!!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Diamondbacker (15. April 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Viel Spaß euch allen im Harz, und kommt heile wieder zurück !!!!!
> Gruß Wolfgang


 
Moin Wolfgang,

vielen Dank, das hoffe ich auch. Ich hatte da mal ein "einschneidendes" Erlebnis am Eselsstieg im Harz. Danach war ich mental erst einmal mit Abfahrten durch!
Beim nächsten Trailtech-Seminar kommen ja vielleicht noch mehr Leute mit. Interesse dürfte glaube ich vorhanden sein, oder Iko???.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (17. April 2011)

Das Fahrtechniktraining war sooooo geil, ich werd das grinsen so schnell nicht los. 

Durch die im Vorfeld vielen positiven Berichte die man so liest und hört, waren die Erwartungen schon recht hoch. Die sind aber bei weitem noch übertroffen worden. 
Von den "einfachen" Basics bis zu den anspruchsvolleren Sachen war wirklich alles dabei. Erschrocken war ich über meine Fehler die ich mir im Laufe der Zeit so angeeignet habe, die man jetzt erstmal wieder ausmerzen muss.
Trails allererster Sahne, Hindernisse die ich sonst nie gefahren währe (Roller Coaster, riesen Findling ), coole Leute und zu allem Überfluss auch noch bestes Wetter.

Alles in allem ein super schönes WE, vielen Dank nochmal an Jan und seinen "Praktikanten".

Rainer


----------



## foxi (18. April 2011)

jepp, kann dem nur zustimmen , dazu noch den Schierker-Obstler mix am Abend und die wilden Kicker - war wirklich ein netter lustiger Abend mit euch -Jungs! Das mit den Findling werde ich auch noch finden schade das ich abbrechen musste und Sonntag sooo früh los musste - aber es wurde nunmal nach mir gerufen 
Also an die Wurst und schnelle den Level2 nachholen für die Nachzügler, denn ich brenne darauf was mir wohl entgangen ist


----------



## -rabe- (18. April 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Also an die Wurst und schnelle den Level2 nachholen für die Nachzügler, denn ich brenne darauf was mir wohl entgangen ist



Es gab da noch ein paar wirklich tricky Sachen im verblockten Gelände .
Wenn man aber erstmal weiss wies geht, verlieren auch solche Stellen Ihren Schrecken.
Der Oberhammer war der flowige Abschlusstrail mit etlichen Spitzkehren, besonders wenn man das Glück hat direkt dem Guide hinterher zu düsen.
(Linienwahl und Spitzkehrentechnik )

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (18. April 2011)

Moin,
auch ich bin zufrieden, die Anreise/Wegfindung war mitunter doch etwas schwierig, da ich mir mit meinem Navi nich einig war, bin aber doch angekommen.
Die Tour vom Bikeday war auch super, die Trails an der Ilmenau sind mit dem Rutentahl zu verglechen, nur länger und am Stück.
Werd morgen mal nach Lauenburg hoch und dan am Elbufer (Steilhang) nach Gesthach die Kollegen dort besuchen.

Freitag in die Harburger Berge???
-steht das noch???
*Will mit !!!*
Könnt unsern kleinen Kombi als Transport- und Beförderungsmittel nehmen.

Denke ich bin Donnerstag abend wieder im Land

Bis denn, Gruß aus der Heide


----------



## ohneworte (18. April 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Moin,
> auch ich bin zufrieden, die Anreise/Wegfindung war mitunter doch etwas schwierig, da ich mir mit meinem Navi nich einig war, bin aber doch angekommen.
> Die Tour vom Bikeday war auch super, die Trails an der Ilmenau sind mit dem Rutentahl zu verglechen, nur länger und am Stück.
> Werd morgen mal nach Lauenburg hoch und dan am Elbufer (Steilhang) nach Gesthach die Kollegen dort besuchen.
> ...



Also,

Karfreitag in die Harburger Berge würde ich immer noch mal in die Waagschale werfen. Wer will mitfahren?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. April 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Es gab da noch ein paar wirklich tricky Sachen im verblockten Gelände .
> Wenn man aber erstmal weiss wies geht, verlieren auch solche Stellen Ihren Schrecken.
> Der Oberhammer war der flowige Abschlusstrail mit etlichen Spitzkehren, besonders wenn man das Glück hat direkt dem Guide hinterher zu düsen.
> (Linienwahl und Spitzkehrentechnik )
> ...



Kann ich so vollauf bestätigen!


----------



## Diamondbacker (19. April 2011)

Moin,

auch ich bin nach 2 Tagen noch immer total begeistert von unserem Harz-Seminar. Ich habe heute Nacht von der Wiesen-Race-Abfahrt und den verblockten Felsentrails getrÃ¤umt. Ach war dat goil da in neu erlernter "Kampfposition" rÃ¼berzubÃ¼geln. Und erst die Spitzkehren!
Insgesamt ein total gelungenes Wochenende. Bestes Wetter, gute Leute mit guter Laune, Abends Schierker Feuerstein und Rindersteak, Herz was willst du mehr!
Nur schade war die verfrÃ¼hte RÃ¼ckreise von Michael und Volker.
Aber da die beiden fÃ¼r den verpassten Tag einen Gutschein von Jan Zander bekommen, gibt es fÃ¼r uns ja einen zusÃ¤tzlichen Grund bei Firma Trailtech einen neuen Termin zu machen. Vielleicht mal die Harz-Cross oder die Traildays. Ich bin dabei. Egal wo, Egal wann.

@foxi: Meine Schuhe heiÃen: Five-Ten Modell HELLCAT schwarz.
(Kommt wohl von: leicht wie Samtpfote und hÃ¶llischer Gripp)
GrÃ¶Ãe 44 zum Preis von 124,90â¬ bei Bike-Mailorder.

@Jens: Denkst Du an die Adresse vom Hotel in Ilsenburg?
Ich will mit der Buchung nicht mehr lange warten. 
Danke schÃ¶n.
Mit Karfreitag wirds bei mir leider nix. Bekommen Besuch von Freunden aus Wiesbaden.
Aber das sollten wir ja im Sommer noch mal hinbekommen. Bock ist vorhanden.

Die Tage werde ich die Track-Aufzeichnung auswerten und Euch Ã¼ber Strecke und gefahrene HÃ¶henmeter informieren.

GruÃ Stephan


----------



## foxi (20. April 2011)

> Mit Karfreitag wirds bei mir leider nix. Bekommen Besuch von Freunden aus Wiesbaden.
> Aber das sollten wir ja im Sommer noch mal hinbekommen. Bock ist vorhanden.


Ditto währ supi wenn wir das mal schaffen denn ich muss nun doch bei besten Wetter am K-Day Knechten 


> Five-Ten Modell HELLCAT schwarz.


 thanks der wird mein nächstes invest 


> Die Tage werde ich die Track-Aufzeichnung auswerten


Währe klasse wenn du mir die Tage per PN die gpx Datei vom Level1 schicken könntest - meine Aufzeichnung ist beim 2Stopp beim Molkehaus abgebrochen (Muss es irgendwie ausgestellt haben)


----------



## -rabe- (21. April 2011)

Wunder gibt es immer wieder,....
Weil mein schickes Brötchenholer Dorfrad mit einem Plattfuss in der Werkstatt steht , bin ich vorhin mit dem MTB zur Muckibude gedüst.
Da schlägt man ja gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.
1. kommt man schon vorgewärmt in der Muckibude an,
2. kann man gleich noch ein bisschen Fahrtechnik unterwegs trainieren.
Ganz nebenbei kann man auch noch an dem etwas abgelegenen Waldstück vorbeifahren. Und was sehe ich? Ups, ein Traileinstieg . Also gleich mal abgebogen und die Lage gepeilt. 
Nicht schlecht zum warm werden auf dem Weg in den richtigen Wald.

@ Karfreitag: Mein ganzer Zeitplan ist übern Haufen, und ich hab morgen nun doch Zeit ein bisschen zu biken. 
HaBe ist aber trotzdem devinitiv zu Zeitaufwendig, also muss ich hier in der Gegend was machen.
Ist morgen irgend jemand unterwegs, wo ich mich evtl. dranhängen kann?

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Wunder gibt es immer wieder,....
> Weil mein schickes Brötchenholer Dorfrad mit einem Plattfuss in der Werkstatt steht , bin ich vorhin mit dem MTB zur Muckibude gedüst.
> Da schlägt man ja gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.
> 1. kommt man schon vorgewärmt in der Muckibude an,
> ...



Moin,

ich sage dann die Richtung HH für morgen mangels Teilnehmer ab. Wann willst Du morgen denn wo radeln?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (22. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wann willst Du morgen denn wo radeln?
> 
> Grüsse
> Jens



Kann ich noch garnicht so genau sagen. So späten Vormittag wahrscheinlich. 
Vielleicht bleibe ich heute auch mal auf unserer Seite der Weser und mach mal wieder ne kleine Erkundungstour.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (22. April 2011)

Malzeit,

-da Harburger Berge verlehgt sind:

*Wolln wa Morgen / Samstag mal nach Zeven ???*
Is ne echt super Strecke auf der man richtig Spaß haben kann,
vom dortigen Verein sind se auch da.

(hier sind weitere Infos drüber zu finden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180190&page=18)

-oder doch n anderen Zeitpunkt???
Mich beschleicht der Verdacht, das das auch nix wird...


----------



## -rabe- (22. April 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Malzeit,
> 
> -da Harburger Berge verlehgt sind:
> 
> ...



Morgen bin ich zur Familienfeier.  

Meine Runde heute ist doch wieder mal länger geworden als ursprünglich gedacht. 55km, 205hm und 195min Fahrzeit .Erst durch den Diensthoper Forst, dann die Weser runter, übers Wehr, andere Seite die Weser wieder hoch, einen Kringel durch den Sellingsloh und auf dem Rückweg durch die Marsch noch meinen neuen Ahetrail mitgenommen.

Eigentlich bin ich nur gestartet um mal einen kleinen Test für meinen geplanten Gepäcktransport auf dem MTB zu machen, aber dann habe ich wieder einen schönen Weg nach dem anderen gefunden .









Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (22. April 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich zur Familienfeier.
> 
> Meine Runde heute ist doch wieder mal länger geworden als ursprünglich gedacht. 55km, 205hm und 195min Fahrzeit .Erst durch den Diensthoper Forst, dann die Weser runter, übers Wehr, andere Seite die Weser wieder hoch, einen Kringel durch den Sellingsloh und auf dem Rückweg durch die Marsch noch meinen neuen Ahetrail mitgenommen.
> 
> ...



Moin Rainer,

bei mir waren es heute 70 Kilometer auf dem Delmetrail. Zeitraum und Höhenmeter muss ich noch mal nachschauen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (22. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Rainer,
> 
> bei mir waren es heute 70 Kilometer auf dem Delmetrail. Zeitraum und Höhenmeter muss ich noch mal nachschauen.
> 
> ...



Wo ist der denn? In Delmenhorst? 

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (22. April 2011)

Zeven steht bei mir auch nich mehr zur Debatte.

*Wünsche allseits schonmal frohe Ostern und frische Eier *

War heut mit Renke nur nach Bruchhausen n Eis essen
(3,5 Std lang)


----------



## ohneworte (22. April 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Wo ist der denn? In Delmenhorst?
> 
> Rainer



Zwischen Delmenhorst und Dötlingen!


----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2011)

Moin,

will jemand morgen früh eine Runde biken?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (27. April 2011)

Was geht am Sonntag oder Montag?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (27. April 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Was geht am Sonntag oder Montag?
> Gruß Wolfgang



Sonntag gerne, Vorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (28. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sonntag gerne, Vorschläge?


 Um 9:00 Uhr Oyle in der Kurve. Ich hol euch ab und zeig euch in Steyerberg den Wald. ca 3 Std OK ?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (28. April 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Um 9:00 Uhr Oyle in der Kurve. Ich hol euch ab und zeig euch in Steyerberg den Wald. ca 3 Std OK ?
> Gruß Wolfgang



Das würde mir passen, welche Kurve in Oyle meinst Du? Die Rechtskurve aus Richtung Lemke bevor es den Berg hochgeht an der Durchgangsstraße?


----------



## -rabe- (28. April 2011)

Am "Tag der Arbeit", fahr ich zur Arbeit. 
Somit bin ich raus.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (29. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das würde mir passen, welche Kurve in Oyle meinst Du? Die Rechtskurve aus Richtung Lemke bevor es den Berg hochgeht an der Durchgangsstraße?


 Genau da ist das Gasthaus " Oyler Hof". Ich bin dann um 9:00 Uhr da.
 Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## foxi (29. April 2011)

Ich könnte den Montag ab Mittag anbieten - Krähenrunde und nächste Woche am Freitag oder Samstag "Rehburger Berge" hmm oder doch Deister!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (29. April 2011)

Montag Nachmittag könnte bei mir klappen, war noch nicht in der Krähe.

Für nächste Woche steht bei mir noch Deister auf dem Program, wollte schon seit langem mal die Runde fahren die hier als GPX track verlinkt ist, wer hat Lust dabei zu sein?


Gruß

M.


----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Genau da ist das Gasthaus " Oyler Hof". Ich bin dann um 9:00 Uhr da.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Deleted180027 (30. April 2011)

Gibt da ne Strasse ?? weil ich würde auch gerne mitkommen


----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2011)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Gibt da ne Strasse ?? weil ich würde auch gerne mitkommen



An welchen Termin?


----------



## Hobb (30. April 2011)

moin,

könnt Ihr mir sagen ob die Strasse in Oyle wieder für den Durchgangsverkehr offen ist?

Vielen Dank!
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted180027 (30. April 2011)

für morgen....


----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2011)

Ich wollte hier ca. um 08.25 Uhr vom Hof der Polizeistation mit dem Auto losfahren. Platz hätte ich noch!


----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> könnt Ihr mir sagen ob die Strasse in Oyle wieder für den Durchgangsverkehr offen ist?
> 
> ...



Moin Ralf,

Antwort folgt morgen!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (1. Mai 2011)

So, mit arbeiten heute hat sich erledigt. Alles schon weggewühlt.
Das bringt mir ein bisschen Zeit zum biken. Ich denke ich bin ab Mittag irgendwo auf den Hometrails zu finden. 
Wenn noch jemand Bock hat, schnell melden.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (1. Mai 2011)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Gibt da ne Strasse ?? weil ich würde auch gerne mitkommen


 Das ist direkt die Hauptstrasse durch den Ort. Gibt keine andere
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Deleted180027 (1. Mai 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> So, mit arbeiten heute hat sich erledigt. Alles schon weggewühlt.
> Das bringt mir ein bisschen Zeit zum biken. Ich denke ich bin ab Mittag irgendwo auf den Hometrails zu finden.
> Wenn noch jemand Bock hat, schnell melden.
> 
> Rainer


 
Wo sind denn die Hometrails ?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Mai 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Genau da ist das Gasthaus " Oyler Hof". Ich bin dann um 9:00 Uhr da.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Sorry, 

ich wollte unbedingt heute morgen fahren. Aber ich hab leider ziemlich heftig "Rücken"! 

Ich habe eben noch versucht loszufahren, habe das aber wegen heftiger Schmerzen bereits im Auto nach 2 Kilometern abgebrochen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (1. Mai 2011)

Ich bin von meiner Sonntagsrunde zurück. Nette 55km im Sellingsloh (Hometrails) und am Heiligenberg mit Stephan und Olaf.

@floppi: Sorry das wir nicht kurz zum Smaltalk gehalten haben, aber zu Hause wartete der Butterkuchen.

@ foxi: Montag hab ich Spät, wird also leider nix. Mittwoch gehe ich aber in die Nachtschicht, könnte also Vor- oder Nachmittags ne kleine Runde drehen.
PS. Der LRS funzt. 

@ trail- seeker: Termine siehe oben, Wenn du die Tage in Deister willst, lass es ruhig angehen. Samstag musst du fit sein.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (1. Mai 2011)

Moin,
da ich wider erwarten gestern nacht doch noch nach hause gekommen bin, hab ich heut auch noch ne Runde fahren können.
(@rabe: nich so wild, is schon OK, brauchst dich nich zu rechtfertigen  )
Renke hat seinen Mtb fahrenden Motorad-Kumpel mitgebracht und ich Renkes Sohn, 
der hat von mir noch n Bike,Helm+Handschuh bekommen (und auch alles gebraucht) und findet nun Radfahren nich mehr ganz so doof .
Hoya-Vilserholz-Eisdiele-Kanal-Hoya & alle sind zufrieden

Bin kommendes We mit Renke,Till, Meyer und zwei weiteren dann im Harz (Rübeland)

Bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Mai 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Ich bin von meiner Sonntagsrunde zurück. Nette 55km im Sellingsloh (Hometrails) und am Heiligenberg mit Stephan und Olaf.
> 
> @floppi: Sorry das wir nicht kurz zum Smaltalk gehalten haben, aber zu Hause wartete der Butterkuchen.
> 
> ...



Und ich bin hier auf dem Sofa dahinvegetiert!


----------



## flopp i (1. Mai 2011)

Armer schwarzer Kater
-wünsche gute Besserung !!!


----------



## Meiwok (1. Mai 2011)

Ich war heute leider nur alleine unterwegs. Bestes Wetter 40 km 350Hm. Habe ein paar neue Wege gefunden. Wächst aber alles schnell zu. Gute Besserung an Jens.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## foxi (1. Mai 2011)

Moin
Gute Besserung an Jens und lass dich nicht kleinkriegen. Bei mir schepperts auch ganz ordentlich da hinten im Rücken -nicht auszudenken wenn mir das dass Radeln vermiesen würde.

@trailseeker, was isy nun mit morgen?  Treffen 15.30 an der Heka (Möbelhaus Celler Strasse!) 

@Rainer, freut mich mit dem LRS und wo am Mi - hier oder bei dir?

Gruhuhus vom foxi

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail-Seeker (2. Mai 2011)

Argh,

die Rückmeldung kam leider zu spät bin für heute schon mit anderen Aktivitäten zu 

Trotzdem viel Spaß und aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben.

Gruß

M.


----------



## -rabe- (2. Mai 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> @Rainer, freut mich mit dem LRS und wo am Mi - hier oder bei dir?



Von mir aus gerne in der Krähe. Da fehlt mir immer noch einiges an Ortskenntniss.

Kann allerdings auch noch passieren das ich Mi Mittag nach Bremen muss. Dann müsste ich das biken leider Absagen. Genaues erfahre ich aber erst Mi Früh.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (2. Mai 2011)

oki super - hier hat sich ja seit deinen letzten Aufschlagen einiges getan und evtl schaff ich noch was ganz neues, du kannst gespannt sein. 
Mittagzeit ist perfekt

@trailseeker: ok, wir hier zu dritt werden dann heut leider ohne dich starten, ein Trailfeuerwerk veranstalten und die Mücken verblasen 

@Rainer: gib doch mal bitte ein paar Infos wann Deine Grenzweg Trophy starten soll oder wie das Ding heißt


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin
> Gute Besserung an Jens und lass dich nicht kleinkriegen. Bei mir schepperts auch ganz ordentlich da hinten im Rücken -nicht auszudenken wenn mir das dass Radeln vermiesen würde.
> 
> @trailseeker, was isy nun mit morgen?  Treffen 15.30 an der Heka (Möbelhaus Celler Strasse!)
> ...



Völlig logischerweise ware die Beschwerden heute morgen pünktlich mit der beginnenden Arbeitswoche fast komplett abgeklungen! Da musst natürlich nur das Wochenende daran glauben!


----------



## -rabe- (2. Mai 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> oki super - hier hat sich ja seit deinen letzten Aufschlagen einiges getan und evtl schaff ich noch was ganz neues, du kannst gespannt sein.
> Mittagzeit ist perfekt
> 
> @Rainer: gib doch mal bitte ein paar Infos wann Deine Grenzweg Trophy starten soll oder wie das Ding heißt



zu1. das klingt sehr verlockend.

zu2. Grenzsteintrophy  steht für mich nächtes Jahr im Kalender. 

Rainer


----------



## foxi (3. Mai 2011)

zu1. Konnte noch einen verschollenen auftun, der Jan kommt auch mit 
Treffen 13.00 bei mir?


----------



## -rabe- (3. Mai 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> zu1. Konnte noch einen verschollenen auftun, der Jan kommt auch mit
> Treffen 13.00 bei mir?



Wie oben schon geschrieben erfahre ich morgen früh ob ich noch nach Bremen muss. Die Chancen stehen 50/50
Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall bei Dir. 

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (4. Mai 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Wie oben schon geschrieben erfahre ich morgen früh ob ich noch nach Bremen muss. Die Chancen stehen 50/50
> Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall bei Dir.
> 
> Rainer



@ foxi: Hat sich alles schon geklärt. 1300 bei Dir. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2011)

Moin,

ich bin am Samstag übrigens auch in Soltau! Mein Chef hat für mich beim anderen Termin abgesagt!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (4. Mai 2011)

Moin,

ich wollte morgen so ab 13.30 - 14.00 ne lockere Runde Heiligenberg - Sellingsloh und zurück radeln, jemand Interesse dabei zu sein?

Gruß 

M.


----------



## -rabe- (4. Mai 2011)

Eieieieieiei, dat war heute aber ne feine Trailtour mit Foxi in der Krähe.
Grosses Lob an den Baumeister und Trailführer. Soviel neue Trails hatte ich in meinen kühnsten Träumen nicht erwartet.

@ohneworte: fein, dann sehen wir uns Samstag

@Trail-Seeker: morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit . Die nächste MTB-Runde für mich ist Samstag bei der BMC.  Da sehen wir uns doch, oder?

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (4. Mai 2011)

Ja,

bin natürlich am Samstag auch am Start, wir sehen uns dann dort.

Gruß

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (5. Mai 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> bin natürlich am Samstag auch am Start, wir sehen uns dann dort.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Marko,

Trailrunde hab ich Bock. Muß aber bis 16:00 Uhr arbeiten und werde meine Runde Heute um 17:00 Uhr starten. Werde mir Deine Spuren und Linienwahl auf den Trails anschauen.
Samstag bin ich in Soltau zum anfeuern und als Euer Service-Mokel am Start.

@foxi: Könntest Du Deine dezentrale Sicherheitskopie der Karten fürs Garmin mitbringen? Ich bringe die Trackdaten unseres TRAILTECH Seminars mit.

@Jens: Kann man bei Euch am Samstag Räder probefahren? Dann würde ich nen Helm mitbringen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## foxi (5. Mai 2011)

jepp, kann ich machen. Ist aber noch nicht 100% dass wir zum Rennen kommen. Ansonsten komm ich nächste Woche einfach mal zu Dir


----------



## ohneworte (5. Mai 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin Marko,
> 
> Trailrunde hab ich Bock. Muß aber bis 16:00 Uhr arbeiten und werde meine Runde Heute um 17:00 Uhr starten. Werde mir Deine Spuren und Linienwahl auf den Trails anschauen.
> Samstag bin ich in Soltau zum anfeuern und als Euer Service-Mokel am Start.
> ...



Moin,

jepp, sind reichlich Räder zum Probefahren da! Allerdings muss ich jetzt doch nach Cuxhaven.

Mein Chef schlägt jetzt dafür in Soltau auf (ob er dann auf dem Stand mit unterstützt kann ich aber nicht beantworten).

Sollte da so ein Typ mit Oberlippenbart, ca. 1,80 groß mit ca. 130 Kilo aufen Rippen könnt ihr ja ihm "vorheulen" das ihr mich dort erwartet hättet.

Grüsse


----------



## flopp i (6. Mai 2011)

Wünsch euch für Soltau alles Gute,
wenn ich nich gleich in den Harz fahren würde, 
dann wär ich da zum Zuschauen und Anfeuern hin 

Kommendes We hab ich angepeilt einen unserer Leiharbeiter durch den Wald zu ziehen.
Sacht er wäre früher viel gefahren, is n zugezohgener, der die Gegend hier noch nich so kennt.

@foxi:
ich muß scheinbar auch mal mit durch die Krähe, klingt ja sehr verlockend
Haste deine neue Stütze nun schon?
 Hast den Remote-Hebel von der alten noch / willst den abgeben?


----------



## Diamondbacker (6. Mai 2011)

Die Trailrunde fing so schön an, Gestern mit Helge, Kelle, und Olaf.
Am Parkplatz Sellingsloh ging sie los die wilde Runde.
Als wir dann vom Sellingsloh genug hatten, wollten wir zum Vilser-Holz rübermachen und auf der Straßenabfahrt vom Wöpser-Berg auf Höhe des "freilaufenden Hofhundes" hats mich zerrissen.
Wollte einen kleinen Drop über ein Loch im Asphalt machen und bin etwas schräg auf Rollsplit gelandet. Bei geschätzten 30km/h habe ich den Königsadler gemacht. Mit den Kopf aufgeschlagen - Helm gebrochen! heftige Beckenprellung, Schulterprellung, beide Handgelenke fiese geprellt. Da kommt Freude auf beim Aufstehen, wenn man sich nicht mal mit den Händen abstützen kann. Konnte heute Nacht vor Schmerzen nicht schlafen.
Mein Bike ist erst mal Schrott.
Den DT-Swiss Dämpfer hatts zerrissen. Den Lockout der Magura Thor ebenfalls. Das X9 Schaltwerk hats übel verbogen und die Bremsscheibe hinten auch.
Desweiteren werde ich wohl in einen neuen Lenker und nen neuen Helm investieren müssen.
@Rainer: Der Termin beim Griechen heute Abend steht. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Krücken für mich? Ich brauche heute Abend dringend diverse Ouzo um die Geschichte zu verdauen.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Meiwok (6. Mai 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Die Trailrunde fing so schön an, Gestern mit Helge, Kelle, und Olaf.
> Am Parkplatz Sellingsloh ging sie los die wilde Runde.
> Als wir dann vom Sellingsloh genug hatten, wollten wir zum Vilser-Holz rübermachen und auf der Straßenabfahrt vom Wöpser-Berg auf Höhe des "freilaufenden Hofhundes" hats mich zerrissen.
> Wollte einen kleinen Drop über ein Loch im Asphalt machen und bin etwas schräg auf Rollsplit gelandet. Bei geschätzten 30km/h habe ich den Königsadler gemacht. Mit den Kopf aufgeschlagen - Helm gebrochen! heftige Beckenprellung, Schulterprellung, beide Handgelenke fiese geprellt. Da kommt Freude auf beim Aufstehen, wenn man sich nicht mal mit den Händen abstützen kann. Konnte heute Nacht vor Schmerzen nicht schlafen.
> ...


 
Aua, kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Wünsche gute Besserung und bald wieder fahrbereit, oder mußt du jetzt freihändig fahren wegen der Prellungen? Alles Gute
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## flopp i (6. Mai 2011)

...sch***e!!!
Willste mir Konkurenz machen?
Sowas is doch meins
Hab aus Lüneburg noch n Ellenbogen der noch nich ganz zu is
(beim über die Straße fahren in die Gegend geschaut und drüben an der anderen Ampel mit Kleinerfingerknöchel hängen geblieben -verrissen+Geiersturzfluhg -vor Puplikum)

Laß dir mal alles schnell heile wachsen,  Gute Besserung !!! 

So,mein Taxi kommt...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Die Trailrunde fing so schön an, Gestern mit Helge, Kelle, und Olaf.
> Am Parkplatz Sellingsloh ging sie los die wilde Runde.
> Als wir dann vom Sellingsloh genug hatten, wollten wir zum Vilser-Holz rübermachen und auf der Straßenabfahrt vom Wöpser-Berg auf Höhe des "freilaufenden Hofhundes" hats mich zerrissen.
> Wollte einen kleinen Drop über ein Loch im Asphalt machen und bin etwas schräg auf Rollsplit gelandet. Bei geschätzten 30km/h habe ich den Königsadler gemacht. Mit den Kopf aufgeschlagen - Helm gebrochen! heftige Beckenprellung, Schulterprellung, beide Handgelenke fiese geprellt. Da kommt Freude auf beim Aufstehen, wenn man sich nicht mal mit den Händen abstützen kann. Konnte heute Nacht vor Schmerzen nicht schlafen.
> ...



Ts, Du machst ja Sachen...

Erst einmal Gute Besserung auch von mir! Aber wie bekommt man einen Dämpfer in der Ebene bei einem Sturz hin?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (6. Mai 2011)

@Stephan: ups, dass klingt ja übel. Schon mal gute Besserung von mir.

Wir sehen uns nachher.   

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> @Stephan: ups, dass klingt ja übel. Schon mal gute Besserung von mir.
> 
> Wir sehen uns nachher.
> 
> Rainer



Hm, irgendwie verstehe ich jetzt den Grund für den Sturz Stephans. Aber das Alles nur um einen Grund für ein Paar Ouzos zu haben...


----------



## foxi (6. Mai 2011)

@Stephan: ohje was für ein pech, gute Besserung und für den Ouso ein "jamas" Da werden wir nächste Woche wohl Zeit finden für ein GPS Workout. Denke nicht das wir morgen in Soltau aufschlagen werden dass Wetter ist einfach zu gut!
@flopp_i: Habe die Reverb seit 3Wochen problemlos im Einsatz und hat alles wie die Faust aufs Auge gepasst mit Sattel und Leitung. Die KindShock ging dafür komplett zurück, also nix mit Remote 

Vielleicht ginge was am Sonntag ca.11.00 für ein kurzes 2h Krähentrail-Feuerwerk


----------



## Meiwok (7. Mai 2011)

Nehmt ihr mich mit am Sonntag?
Wo und wann geht´s los?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. Mai 2011)

@Stephan
Ich hoffe dir geht es nach dem ersten Schock wieder besserr und die Materialschäden halten sich in Grenzen. Sehen wir dich trotzdem heute an der Rennstrecke???

Gruß

M.


----------



## Meiwok (7. Mai 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> @Stephan: ohje was für ein pech, gute Besserung und für den Ouso ein "jamas" Da werden wir nächste Woche wohl Zeit finden für ein GPS Workout. Denke nicht das wir morgen in Soltau aufschlagen werden dass Wetter ist einfach zu gut!
> @flopp_i: Habe die Reverb seit 3Wochen problemlos im Einsatz und hat alles wie die Faust aufs Auge gepasst mit Sattel und Leitung. Die KindShock ging dafür komplett zurück, also nix mit Remote
> 
> Vielleicht ginge was am Sonntag ca.11.00 für ein kurzes 2h Krähentrail-Feuerwerk


 ich meine natürlich in Nienburg mitfahren, nicht nach Soltau
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Deleted180027 (7. Mai 2011)

hey was geht ? Ich will nicht immer alleine fahren hier... Wo ist denn noch ein ein Platz frei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Leider geht bei mir doch nix mit biken morgen, is doch auch noch so nen  Muttitag
Also auf ein andermal und Gruss vom foxi
Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Meiwok (7. Mai 2011)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> hey was geht ? Ich will nicht immer alleine fahren hier... Wo ist denn noch ein ein Platz frei ?


Wie wär´s morgen früh um 11:00 Uhr Schweizerlust Liebenau. 2-3 Std. Trial fahren und nen bißchen Strasse. Das ist am Ortseingang gleich links abbiegen die Kneipe im Wald (Hinweisschild). Ist das ok? Bitte antworten, sonst fahre ich anders.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Deleted180027 (8. Mai 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Wie wär´s morgen früh um 11:00 Uhr Schweizerlust Liebenau. 2-3 Std. Trial fahren und nen bißchen Strasse. Das ist am Ortseingang gleich links abbiegen die Kneipe im Wald (Hinweisschild). Ist das ok? Bitte antworten, sonst fahre ich anders.
> Gruß Wolfgang


 

Hi, wäre schon ne gute Idee gewesen, leider zu spät gesehen..
Wo ist denn eigentlich Schweizerlust Liebennau. Ich wohne in Bruchhausen Vilsen, wie weit ist denn das das von da ?


----------



## -rabe- (8. Mai 2011)

War ja bis auf zwei Ausnahmen ein super Tag gestern in Soltau. 

1. die Mucke auf dem Gelände war wirklich grottig. Irgendeine nervige Techno-Endlosschleife.:kotz:

2.mein persönliches Desaster. Leichter Sturz in Runde 1 , Plattfuss am HR in Runde 2. 
Damit war das Rennen für mich fix gelaufen.


Glückwunsch an den Trail-Seeker der das Rennen in einer guten Zeit beendet hat.

Bei Gelegenheit werde ich da nochmal hinfahren und die Strecke unter die Stollen nehmen. Meinen Ausfall kann ich ja so nicht im Raum stehen lassen.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (8. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie ist hier gerade die Seuche im Umlauf kaum gemeinsame Touren, Stürze und auch noch  Luftverluste im Rennen - Kopf hoch, die Sonne wird auch wieder höher scheinen


----------



## -rabe- (8. Mai 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist hier gerade die Seuche im Umlauf kaum gemeinsame Touren, Stürze und auch noch  Luftverluste im Rennen - Kopf hoch, die Sonne wird auch wieder höher scheinen



 alles wird gut 

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (8. Mai 2011)

Melde mich zurück!

Wir haben alle 6 das Wochenende ohne nennenswerte Schäden überstanden.
Sind in der Gegend um die Rappbodetalsperre rumgeturnt, ham uns trotz Navi x-mal verfranst, n Schaltauge geschrottet, n Reifen zerstochen und ne ganze Menge Spaß gehabt.
Das unsportliche Verhalten abends hat die Runde heute allerdings sehr erschwert (  )

@Stephan:
 hoffe es geht dir schon besser

@foxi:
 macht nix wegen dem Hebel, war nur n Einfall


----------



## -rabe- (8. Mai 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Das unsportliche Verhalten abends hat die Runde heute allerdings sehr erschwert (  )



Das komm mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (8. Mai 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist hier gerade die Seuche im Umlauf kaum gemeinsame Touren, Stürze und auch noch Luftverluste im Rennen - Kopf hoch, die Sonne wird auch wieder höher scheinen


Das find ich auch. Hoffentlich wird das mal was mit ´ner Tour am WE
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## foxi (9. Mai 2011)

Ich versuche es am Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Mai 2011)

Ich will und muss am WE auch unbedingt eine Runde Biken!


----------



## Deleted180027 (10. Mai 2011)

Und wo ?? Wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2011)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Und wo ?? Wenn ich fragen darf ?



Mindestens 3 Stunden am Sonntag, egal wo! Zudem am Samstag mindestens eine Stunde, da bietet sich Vilsen förmlich an!


----------



## -rabe- (11. Mai 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das mal was mit ´ner Tour am WE
> Gruß Wolfgang



Bei mir siehts am WE eher schlecht aus. Vielleicht kann ich kurzfristig was machen. 
Ich versuche mir aber den Dienstag frei zu halten. Vielleicht hat da jemand Ambitionen auf was mehrstündiges.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (11. Mai 2011)

Also wer Lust und Zeit hat 
Samstag 14.30 Treffpunkt an der Heka
Tour durch die Krähe ca 2h 
dann je nach Wetterlage und Gemüt weiter nach Langendamm durchs  Übungsgelände und am Puff die Trails abgrasen. Dann durch die Köhlerberge in die City ne Runde Posen evtl Pause zum Speisen/Trinken. Weiter an die Weser entlang in die 7Berge und ab zur Heka. 
Das Dürften dann rund 55Km sein und ca4h fahrt.
Wer traut sich, wenn ich meinen Mund hier so voll nehme?


----------



## flopp i (11. Mai 2011)

...Kann nich -Würd aber gerne ! 

Kann nur Sonntag, und da hab ich mich schon mit meinem Kollegen verabrehdet.
Wie schon erwäht soll ich ihm die Gegend hier zeigen, wird ne eher ruhige Runde.
Mal sehen wie weit wir kommen, Erfahrung hat er, is zur Zeit nur nich so im Training.
Treffen 1400 Duddenhausen am Sportplatz.
Wer will...ich denke es sind noch Plätze frei

@Foxi: -n anderes Mal komm ich die Tour gerne mit, klingt verlockend


----------



## Deleted180027 (11. Mai 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Also wer Lust und Zeit hat
> Samstag 14.30 Treffpunkt an der Heka
> Tour durch die Krähe ca 2h
> dann je nach Wetterlage und Gemüt weiter nach Langendamm durchs  Übungsgelände und am Puff die Trails abgrasen. Dann durch die Köhlerberge in die City ne Runde Posen evtl Pause zum Speisen/Trinken. Weiter an die Weser entlang in die 7Berge und ab zur Heka.
> ...


 
Wo ist denn die "Heka" ??? Koordinaten oder ähnliches ?


----------



## foxi (11. Mai 2011)

Nienburg B214 Richtung Celle - Ein Möbelhaus an der Celler Str.


----------



## -rabe- (12. Mai 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Also wer Lust und Zeit hat
> Samstag 14.30 Treffpunkt an der Heka
> Tour durch die Krähe ca 2h
> dann je nach Wetterlage und Gemüt weiter nach Langendamm durchs  Übungsgelände und am Puff die Trails abgrasen. Dann durch die Köhlerberge in die City ne Runde Posen evtl Pause zum Speisen/Trinken. Weiter an die Weser entlang in die 7Berge und ab zur Heka.
> ...



Ich bin dabei. 
Trails, Puff, Essen/Trinken, >50km klingt gut 

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (12. Mai 2011)

Aus gegebenem Anlass (der Abflug auf der Tour letzte Woche 

 ) möchte ich vor allem neue Mitfahrer nochmal daraufhinweisen dass wir nur Leute mit Helm mitnehmen.
Vor einer Weile hatten wir das Thema ja schon mal und ich denke das ist im Interesse von uns allen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass (der Abflug auf der Tour letzte Woche
> 
> ) möchte ich vor allem neue Mitfahrer nochmal daraufhinweisen dass wir nur Leute mit Helm mitnehmen.
> Vor einer Weile hatten wir das Thema ja schon mal und ich denke das ist im Interesse von uns allen.
> ...



OOch, dabéi wollte ich doch zukünftig immer mit dem Gefühl der Freiheit fahren...


----------



## Sascha29 (12. Mai 2011)

hi leute,

ich bin neu hier im forum und hab mich auch schon hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=518154 vorgestellt. leider war die resonanz nicht so groß 

dann dachte ich mir mal das ich hier reinplatzte und nicht zu sehr offtopic bin. ;-)

habt ihr noch ein paar gute tipps wo man mal das fahren als anfänger "erlernen" kann?


gruß
sascha


----------



## -rabe- (12. Mai 2011)

Moin Sascha, willkommen im Forum.

Ich glaube diese olle Vorstellungsecke könnte man auch schliessen, dass würde wohl keiner merken.

Reinplatzen ist gut, wir freuen uns immer wenn mal wieder wer neues dazustösst. 

Krähe ist doch für jemanden aus NI schon optimal. Dort sind wir auch öfters unterwegs. Sonst treiben wir uns auch gerne mal am Oyler Berg, rund um die Binner Schlucht, rings um Bruchhausen Vilsen oder im Sellingsloh rum. Dort gibts überall schöne Trails.
Kannst Dich gerne mal bei uns einklinken. 

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (13. Mai 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin Sascha, willkommen im Forum.
> 
> Ich glaube diese olle Vorstellungsecke könnte man auch schliessen, dass würde wohl keiner merken.
> 
> Rainer



 hier gibts ne Vorstellungsecke 
Eieiei, naja ihr kennt mich ja nun schon

*Moin Sascha* -auch von mir

Wie n Sück höher schon erzählt, fahr ich Sonntag 14 Uhr ne lockere Runde mit einem Wieder-Einsteiger (oder Auf(denSattel)steiger) hier zwischen Hoya und Bruchhausen.
Könnten 30Km werden, Option auf Eisessen in Bruchhausen.
Wenns Dir in den Kram passt, kannst dich ja bei mir melden.
(rechtzeitig, am besten nich erst Samsag Abend/Nacht, dann seh ich das nich mehr)

-Klaus sacht, wenns rehgnet will er nich fahren, solang die Welt nich untergeht werd ich aber schon...


----------



## foxi (13. Mai 2011)

> solang die Welt nich untergeht werd ich aber schon...


 Na, dass ist ja Winterpokaltauglich 

Hallo Sascha
Super das du dich hier gemeldet hast, hier sind ganz lustige Truppen unterwegs um Ni - auch mit Einsteigern. Es geht in erster Linie um die Geselligkeit - ohne Hatz und ohne Tempogebolze. Wir können gern mal gemeinsam ne kleine Runde drehen und ich zeige dir die Örtlichkeiten. Was fährst du denn so oder wo stecken die Vorlieben, eher erstmal die Forstwege bzw. Trails oder gar etwas gröber im Freeride/Enduro bereich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha29 (13. Mai 2011)

erstmal danke für das herzliche wilkommen ;-)

@flopp i  thx für das angebot, allerdings bin ich samstag auf einem 30ten geburtstag und da werd ich viele alte freunde die ich lange nicht mehr gesehen hab wiedersehen und das wird bestimmt hart ;-)

also im moment bin ich (sind wir) viel in der krähe unterwegs und orientieren uns an den nordic walking strecken.
ansonsten wollen wir bald mal richttung olye fahren und dort mal etwas erkunden.

also vorlieben werden sich wohl noch rausstellen, da ich ja neuling bin. in erster linie gehts mir darum wieder etwas kondition aufbauen, ein paar kilos zu verlieren und spaß zu haben. klar geht man später mal an die leistungsgrenzen um zu checken was man kann. 

sind halt viel in der krähe unterwegs da ich aus erichshagen und einer meiner (fast ständigen) weggefährten aus holtorf kommt.

da bietet sich das als kleine feierabendrunde halt gut an.

@foxi hast du denn bestimmte tage und zeiten an denen du fährst bzw fahren kannst? wir sind unter der woche meistens erst abends bzw gegen späten nachmittag unterwegs.


----------



## Meiwok (13. Mai 2011)

Sascha29 schrieb:


> erstmal danke für das herzliche wilkommen ;-)
> 
> @flopp i thx für das angebot, allerdings bin ich samstag auf einem 30ten geburtstag und da werd ich viele alte freunde die ich lange nicht mehr gesehen hab wiedersehen und das wird bestimmt hart ;-)
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Sascha,
ich fahre öfter von Nienburg (Innenstadt) nach Haus (Steyerberg) evt. über Oyle und Binner Schlucht. Immer ab 18:30. Kann man ja mal verlängern 
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## foxi (13. Mai 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha,
> ich fahre öfter von Nienburg (Innenstadt) nach Haus (Steyerberg) evt. über Oyle und Binner Schlucht. Immer ab 18:30. Kann man ja mal verlängern
> Gruß Wolfgang


Hui, da kann ich mich ja auch mal mitanhängen spätestens in 2Wochen wenn frei ist!


----------



## foxi (13. Mai 2011)

Sascha29 schrieb:


> also vorlieben werden sich wohl noch rausstellen, da ich ja neuling bin. in erster linie gehts mir darum wieder etwas kondition aufbauen, ein paar kilos zu verlieren und spaß zu haben.


Das mit den Kilos versuch ich auch gerde wieder, wenn nicht nur immer die Haribo und Milka da währen auf alle fälle biste da hier goldrichtig mit den spass haben und in der Krähe gibt es noch ne Menge für dich/euch zu erkunden. Kleiner Tipp von mir, den ich immer wieder gerne gebe - wenn ihr Pause machen wollt zu dieser Jahreszeit in der Krähe, fahrt bis zum Stöcksersee, durch die Libellen und Frösche habt ihr Ruhe vor den Mücken - die echt gerade ne Plage sind.
Fahren tue ich zu ganz unterschiedlichen Zeiten, da ich im Vollkonti Schichtdienst arbeite. Wird erstmal mit der ersten Runde bischen Mau sein - nächste Woche ist Spätschicht angesagt - danach geht was! 

Achso und noch etwas "Hallo fast Nachbar" , wohne in Holtorf - Kleine riede


----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2011)

Moin,

ich wollte morgen echt gerne mitfahren. Aber was ist mal wieder, bekomme vorhin einen Anruf das ich morgen nachmittag gegen 16.30 Uhr Fußball spielen muss.

Die bekloppten Sebbenhäuser mit ihren beschissenen Samstagnachmittags-Heimspielen. Die haben echt einen an der Marmel!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (14. Mai 2011)

Bin dann wohl gleich daoch da, werde aber  nach gut einer Stunde abbrechen müssen!


----------



## -rabe- (14. Mai 2011)

Das war doch heute wieder eine suuuper Tour. Volker überrascht einen immer wieder mit neuen Trails rund um NI. 

Mit An- und Abfahrt hatte ich dann 104km, 5h50min Fahrzeit und knapp 380hm auf der Uhr. 
Die Asphaltpassagen hielten sich für die Länge der Tour in Grenzen, lassen sich aber mit Sicherheit speziell zwischen Heemsen und NI noch weiter Richtung Offroad optimieren. Da besteht auf jeden Fall noch Handlungsbedarf.
Selbst das Wetter war entgegen aller Prognosen für heute optimal. Heiter bis wolkig, um die 20°C und den Wind ausserhalb des Waldes meistens von vorn . So lasse ich mir den Samstag gefallen.
Morgen ist Regeneration und Mo oder Di gehts nochmal auf Tour.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (15. Mai 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Das war doch heute wieder eine suuuper Tour. Volker überrascht einen immer wieder mit neuen Trails rund um NI.
> 
> Mit An- und Abfahrt hatte ich dann 104km, 5h50min Fahrzeit und knapp 380hm auf der Uhr.
> Die Asphaltpassagen hielten sich für die Länge der Tour in Grenzen, lassen sich aber mit Sicherheit speziell zwischen Heemsen und NI noch weiter Richtung Offroad optimieren. Da besteht auf jeden Fall noch Handlungsbedarf.
> ...


RESPEKT!!
Ich hatte dieses WE leider Gartendienst (Rollrasen verlegen). Es wird wohl noch Gelegenheiten geben für eine gemeinsame Tour.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## foxi (16. Mai 2011)

Rollrasen Mein Hundegarten braucht das wohl auch mal

War ne supi lustige Tour am Samstag mit Rainer, Jens, Jan, Marko und me. 
Jens und Jan haben sich nach den Krähentrails wegen anderwertigen Verpflichtungen ausgeklingt (Das ist gut so, jeder so wie er kann und mag) und der Rest ist dann weiter mit dem Ziel einmal um Nienburg zu fahren. Weil uns dann doch die Zeit etwas davon lief musste ich die Rest Strecke etwas einkürzen und den einen oder anderen Trail doch schmerzhaft beiseite lassen. Also Rainer es gibt noch mehr Für einen groben Überblick hab ich nen Foto hier angetüdelt und wer es genauer sehen möchte, einfach PN an mich dann schicke ich den Track als gpx. Sind hier dann rund 45km geworden


----------



## -rabe- (16. Mai 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Weil uns dann doch die Zeit etwas davon lief musste ich die Rest Strecke etwas einkürzen und den einen oder anderen Trail doch schmerzhaft beiseite lassen. Also Rainer es gibt noch mehr



Was lernen wir daraus ? 
Das nächste mal weniger Pause, oder schneller fahren.  
Zur Not ginge auch früher starten. 

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (17. Mai 2011)

Moin
Morgen Früh 9.30 wenn trocken dann Rocken. Runde durch die Krähe und Sightseeing im Übungsgelände. Dauer 2h
Jemand dabei? Dann treff Heka
Gruhuhus Volker
Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## -rabe- (17. Mai 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin
> Morgen Früh 9.30 wenn trocken dann Rocken.



Ich hab den Rest der Woche Frühschicht, bin also leider raus. 

Dafür war ich vorhin spontan auf ne kleine 40km Feierabendrunde im Sellingsloh. Der Regen tat dem Wald richtig gut. Die Wege und Trails sind nicht mehr so sandig und alles wächst wie verrückt. Aber ich hatte ja meine Trailfreischneidewerkzeuge mit und hab an den schlimmsten Stellen gleich mal Hand angelegt.
Außerdem hab ich gleich noch einige neue Gimmicks  ausgekundschaftet.
Also Stephan mach hin mit Deiner Genesung, wir müssen ein paar neue Sachen freiräumen und einfahren.

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (18. Mai 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> AuÃerdem hab ich gleich noch einige neue Gimmicks ausgekundschaftet.
> Also Stephan mach hin mit Deiner Genesung, wir mÃ¼ssen ein paar neue Sachen freirÃ¤umen und einfahren.
> 
> Rainer


 
Es lÃ¤uft Junge, es lÃ¤uft...
Der DT-Swiss ist beim Service, neuer Casco-Viper-MX Helm (mit Kauleistenschutz) ist bestellt, Race-Face Lenker und Vorbau sowie Magura Bremsscheibe und BelÃ¤ge ebenfalls. Die abgebrochene Magura Lenkerschelle fÃ¼r den Lock-Out habe ich in Ãsterreich fÃ¼r gÃ¼nstige 13â¬ gefunden. (Bei den Schluchtenschei... geht das Ding wohl Ã¶fter Schrott.)
Zu meinen Prellungen gibt es noch nicht viel Neues zu berichten.
Handgelenke und Schulter sind schon besser. 
Rippenprellung entwickelt sich mittelprÃ¤chtig und die Beckenprellung ist die HÃ¶lle.

GruÃ
Stephan


----------



## Meiwok (18. Mai 2011)

Was ist den ein Trailfreischneidewerkzeuge ? Das brauch ich auch.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## foxi (18. Mai 2011)

Zum rupfen genügen 2gesunde Hände -die sollte fast jeder dabei haben. Sind nur alle zu schnell wieder wech oder glänzen durch Abwesenheit - mir wächst hier auch langsam alles wieder zu. Muss also der Trailspürhund wieder herhalten und genug Autan Famaly bei der Seuche 
Gruss
Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## flopp i (19. Mai 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich gleich noch einige neue Gimmicks  ausgekundschaftet.
> Also Stephan mach hin mit Deiner Genesung, wir müssen ein paar neue Sachen freiräumen und einfahren.
> 
> Rainer



-dafür bin ich auch zu haben, kann aber in der Woche erst abends, frühestens ab 1800 (Mo+Di nich) oder Fr
Wochenende nur diesen Sa, sonst im Juni wieder
Handliche Geräte für Holz- und Bodenarbeiten hab ich ja 
Grübel auch schon immer, was sich noch so machen lässt


----------



## Meiwok (20. Mai 2011)

Was geht am WE. Ich fahr am Sonntagmorgen. Will jemand mit ?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (20. Mai 2011)

@ floppi: eventuell können wir Ende nächster Woche mal zum Feierabend was machen.

@ meiwok: So-morgen geht bei mir leider nix.

Vielleicht drehe ich dann gegen Mittag mal eine Hunderunde im Sellingsloh.
Da müsste soviel freigeschnitten werden, da kommst du vor ständigem anhalten, Säge raus, Säge rein, nicht vernünftig zum biken.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (21. Mai 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> @ floppi: eventuell können wir Ende nächster Woche mal zum Feierabend was machen.



Do ab 1800 (1830) / Fr ab 1400, ansonsten bin ich ausgebucht 

Fänd ich fein, schon länger her -oder? 

vlt komm ich nachher auch noch raus und fang dann in Duddenhsn. mit der Landschaftspflehge an. 
Bei / nach Regen geht das da fast garnich mehr, durch die tief hängenden Äste, dabei sind das (bis auf n paar Sandlöcher) so schöne Wegstücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (22. Mai 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Do ab 1800 (1830) / Fr ab 1400, ansonsten bin ich ausgebucht
> 
> Fänd ich fein, schon länger her -oder?



Dann lass uns doch einfach mal den Freitag Nachmittag im Auge behalten.
Ne kleine Tour mit Trailpflege und ein paar neue Gimmiks gucken/probieren.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (22. Mai 2011)

Guter Plan, so wirds gemacht 

-bis denn


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Guter Plan, so wirds gemacht
> 
> -bis denn



Warst Du gestern in Duddenhausen?


----------



## Diamondbacker (23. Mai 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Dann lass uns doch einfach mal den Freitag Nachmittag im Auge behalten.
> Ne kleine Tour mit Trailpflege und ein paar neue Gimmiks gucken/probieren.
> 
> Rainer


 
Hallo,

meine bestellten Teile trudeln so nach und nach ein. Ich denke bis Freitag habe ich meinen Hobel fertig, um mit Euch ne schöne Trailrunde zu drehen. Ich würde am Freitag um 16:15 Uhr in Hassel starten.
Anmerkung:
Meinen Dämpfer hat Transalp an den DT-Swiss Service geschickt und um eine zügige Abwicklung gebeten. Und siehe da: 6 Tage später halte ich meinen Dämpfer auf Kulanz repariert wieder in Händen.
Danke an Arne Reising von transalp24.
Das nenn ich mal Service!
Bis bald im Wald
Stephan


----------



## flopp i (23. Mai 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Warst Du gestern in Duddenhausen?



Gestern war gestern Samstag ... - ja, war ich, hab da das Gestrüpp um die Wege etwas gelichtet.
Man da is ja alles voller gefräßiger Raupen, die ham da richtig viel vom Laub weggefuttert

Da morgen mein Sport ausfällt werd ich evtl abends noch ne Runde drehen, aber nich vor 1930 eher 2030

@Sephan:
freut mich das das alles so gut+schnell klappt bei dir, bist du denn auch schon wieder heile?
1630 is OK, kann aber auch schon früher
(-cooles Bild)


----------



## Diamondbacker (23. Mai 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> @Stephan:
> freut mich das das alles so gut+schnell klappt bei dir, bist du denn auch schon wieder heile?
> 1630 is OK, kann aber auch schon früher
> (-cooles Bild)


 
Moin Iko,
habe heute den Dämper wieder eingebaut, sowie Lenker und Vorbau erneuert. Jetzt warte ich noch auf die Magura Teile aus Ösiland und dann ist wieder Rock n Roll angesagt. Endlich.
Bis auf die Rippen und das Becken ist alles wieder im Lot.
Muß Freitag bis 16:00 Uhr arbeiten und würde dann mit Rainer von Hassel aus starten. Treffpunkt 16:45 Uhr Parkplatz Sellingsloh?

Mein Profilbild musste dringend ausgetauscht werden. Das alte war einfach zu Alkohol-verherrlichend.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (24. Mai 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 16:45 Uhr Parkplatz Sellingsloh?



dem geeeht ,äh-fährt


----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2011)

Viel Spass am Wochenende auf den heimischen Trails. Ich werde morgen Nachmittag noch mal eine Runde drehen und bin dann von Freitag bis Sonntag am Alfsee zum 24H-Rennen.

www.aktivsee.de


----------



## Diamondbacker (25. Mai 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Viel Spass am Wochenende auf den heimischen Trails. Ich werde morgen Nachmittag noch mal eine Runde drehen und bin dann von Freitag bis Sonntag am Alfsee zum 24H-Rennen.
> 
> www.aktivsee.de


 
Moin Jens,
na dann viel Erfolg und sturzfreies Rennen. Mit wie vielen Bikern startest Du in einer Gruppe und wie viele Kilometer kommen da pro Person zusammen?
Liest sich ja ganz gut, die Homepage.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (25. Mai 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> na dann viel Erfolg und sturzfreies Rennen. Mit wie vielen Bikern startest Du in einer Gruppe und wie viele Kilometer kommen da pro Person zusammen?
> Liest sich ja ganz gut, die Homepage.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Moin,

ich starte im Vierer-Mixed. Ich rechne mit einer sehr schnellen Strecke und somit kommen wohl zwischen 120 und 140 Kilomter je Fahrer zusammen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (27. Mai 2011)

@ stephan: ich stehe heute 1615 mit dem MTB unterm Hintern in Startposition.
Oder hat sich was geändert?

@ floppi: sammeln wir Dich in Hoya ein, oder treffen wir uns am Waldparkplatz?

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (27. Mai 2011)

Wer hat Lust am Sonntag morgen Deister ??
Wolfgang


----------



## flopp i (27. Mai 2011)

schade, würd gern -aber... muß zu ner Konfirmation. 
Bin aber dafür nachher mit Rainer und Stephan los -und morgen mit Leuten aus der Firma (und Flaschen  )


----------



## -rabe- (27. Mai 2011)

Unsere Runde heute war wieder mal sehr nett. Leider nur zu zweit, hat Iko mir die Trails um Duddenhausen gezeigt . Das ist wirklich erstaunlich das es hier immer noch so schöne Ecken gibt, die man noch nicht kennt.
Da hat der Stephan das erste mal was verpasst.

Weiter im Sellingsloh haben Iko und ich dann einen schönen neuen Trail abgesteckt und vorbereitet.
Da hat Stephan dann das zweite mal was verpasst.

@ Wolfgang: es ist zum heulen, Sonntag hab ich Spätschicht .

Rainer


----------



## Deleted180027 (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,   habt ihr auch Skype oder MSN oder ähnliches ??
Bei mir ist es immer spontan mit dem radeln. Aber ich will nicht mehr alleine.....
Gibts denn keine Möglichkeit sich hier mal in Vilsen zu treffen ?


----------



## Meiwok (29. Mai 2011)

Puuh, habe gerade ne Runde gedreht und MTBler in Oyle getroffen. Wir sind gemeinsam 3 Std. durch den Wald gefegt. Die beiden kommen aus Marklohe und trainieren für einen Alpencross.
Supernett
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted180027 (29. Mai 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Puuh, habe gerade ne Runde gedreht und MTBler in Oyle getroffen. Wir sind gemeinsam 3 Std. durch den Wald gefegt. Die beiden kommen aus Marklohe und trainieren für einen Alpencross.
> Supernett
> Gruß Wolfgang


 
Hi Wolfgang,

Oyle ist ja nicht weit weg. Haste mal Lust auf ne Tour ? Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## -rabe- (1. Juni 2011)

Ist ja verdamm ruhig hier. Alle im Wald oder wie? 

Ich hab heute über Mittag mal eine Testrunde mit Gepäck für meine geplante Mehrtages Lüneburger Heide Tour über die örtlichen Trails gemacht.
Ging schon ganz gut, aber Verbesserungspotential ist natürlich vorhanden.

Das ganze sah dann so aus.













Leider hab ich nach der Mittagspause  im Hexenkessel meinen schönen Esbit Titanspork am Baum hängenlassen. 
Jetzt muss das gute Stück ganz alleine draussen im Wald die nächsten Nächte verbringen. 
Ich denke vor dem WE schaffe ich es nicht das Ding zu holen. Falls also jemand dort vorbeikommt und meinen Spork sieht, bitte hängenlassen. (gilt auch für die Tiere des Waldes) Ihr könnt ihm sagen, ich hole ihn wieder ab.

Hier ist der Ort des Verlustes.





Rainer, der heute Nacht, morgen und wahrscheinlich Samstagnacht arbeiten geht.


----------



## Meiwok (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Rainer, mußt du das alles mitnehmen? Sieht ja aus wie ein Lastesel. Na dann Viel Spass und immer Rückenwind
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (1. Juni 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer, mußt du das alles mitnehmen?
> Gruß Wolfgang


 
Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber die ersten male schleppt man ja eh zuviel mit.
Die Erfahrung wird dann zeigen was man wirklich braucht.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (2. Juni 2011)

Ich werfe hier einfach mal einen Link in den virtuellen Raum. 
Was will ich Euch damit sagen? 

grübel, grübel ... 

...Richtig...

Da werde ich starten.

Und nein, ich hab weder was  noch . 
Falls sich noch jemand für diese Herausforderung erwärmen kann, es sind noch Startplätze frei.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (8. Juni 2011)

Juhuuuu

So aufwachen und auf das wesentliche konzentrieren - des Bikers 5.Jahreszeit hat fast begonnen. Morgen ist Abflug nach Willingen dann Zelt aufbau und  kleine Runde über die Freeride-Strecke jagen
Für Freitag war ich mal so frei und hab ne schöne Runde rausgesucht.

http://www.tco-racing-team.de/?p=3597

Wer ist denn nun alles von hier dabei? bzw Wannn schägt ihr auf?


----------



## -rabe- (8. Juni 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Für Freitag war ich mal so frei und hab ne schöne Runde rausgesucht.
> 
> http://www.tco-racing-team.de/?p=3597
> 
> Wer ist denn nun alles von hier dabei? bzw Wannn schägt ihr auf?



So fern du nicht vergisst mich morgen abzuholen, bin ich dabei.

Stephan und Marko schlagen wenn dann erst Samstag auf.

Die Tour die du rausgesucht hast klingt lecker. 

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (9. Juni 2011)

Moin zusammen,

Marko und ich sind schon ganz uffjeregt. Bock haben wir beide total. Es gibt da aber noch 2 Probleme.
1.) Markos MTB liegt zerbombt in der Garage und wir bauen aus Alt.- und Neuteilen ein Fully. Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck und Helges Telefon bei Hartje glüht.
2.) Ich erwarte stündlich die Lieferung meines neuen Schaltauges von Transalp. Dieses war nach meinem Sturz wohl angeknackst und ist jetzt endgültig Schrott.

Sollte das bis Freitag Abend über die Bühne gehen, sind wir beide am Samstag mit Havana-Club und viel guter Laune am Start.
@Rainer: ich erwarte Freitag Abend einen Lagebericht aus dem Zeltlager

Gruß Stephan


----------



## foxi (9. Juni 2011)

Es gibt dort auch genug Testräder zu erkunden Eigenes Rad ist nicht so dringlich, der Jan kommt auch ohne! Das mit dem Havana hat höhere Priorität!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
wir (meine Frau und ich) sind ab Samstagnachmittag auch da. Testräder ausprobieren und gucken. Wollen wir uns treffen? Ich habe nur Rainer Handynr. Vielleicht schick ihr mir noch eine andere.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Diamondbacker (10. Juni 2011)

Moin Wolfgang,

Handy Nr. kommt per PN.

Bis Samstag auf ein oder zwei 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Deleted180027 (12. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute. Habt ihr mal ne grössere Tour vor ? Weil ich muss trainieren für die Schweiz. Da gehts bald hin mit dem Rad. Das wird sicher sehr anstregend und da braucht man viel kondition. Also wenn ihr vorschläge habt wo man am Besten für Alpencross üben kann... her damit


----------



## ohneworte (12. Juni 2011)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Habt ihr mal ne grössere Tour vor ? Weil ich muss trainieren für die Schweiz. Da gehts bald hin mit dem Rad. Das wird sicher sehr anstregend und da braucht man viel kondition. Also wenn ihr vorschläge habt wo man am Besten für Alpencross üben kann... her damit



Moin Tim,

sind fast alle in Willingen und ich bin heute in Barrien zur RTF gewesen (mit dem RR).

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (12. Juni 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> sind fast alle in Willingen
> 
> Grüsse
> Jens



Wir sind wieder zurück. Richtig schön wars .

Hier mal auf die schnelle zwei erste Eindrücke.



http://



http://



Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
wir sind auch gerade wieder zurück aus Willingen. Haben uns den ganzen Tag noch auf der Expo, am Freeride trial und beim Slopstyle rumgetrieben. Haben noch Bekannte getroffen. Zum Schluß noch zum Mattenskisringen. War insgesamt wieder super.
Bis denn 
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (13. Juni 2011)

An alle kurzentschlossenen Freunde des Bergradelns.

Morgen pünktlich um 0845 starten Stephan und ich in Richtung Deister. Vieleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der morgen auch noch frei hat und mit uns ein paar Höhenmeter machen will um dann die Trails zu rocken.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> An alle kurzentschlossenen Freunde des Bergradelns.
> 
> Morgen pünktlich um 0845 starten Stephan und ich in Richtung Deister. Vieleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der morgen auch noch frei hat und mit uns ein paar Höhenmeter machen will um dann die Trails zu rocken.
> 
> Rainer



Schade aber auch, die Arbeit ruft!


----------



## foxi (14. Juni 2011)

Frei - ja! Leider keine Zeit, die niederen Arbeiten rufen und dann ist da noch ein Wasserschaden im Keller Evtl. kann ich noch heute Nachmittag ne kleine Runde hier drehen


----------



## Trail-Seeker (14. Juni 2011)

Ja schade,

hab leider auf dem Bau zu tun, wir fahren aber am Samstag zum Deister.

Wenn jemand Lust hat dabei zu sein, Verstärkung ist immer willkommen.

Wir planen so ca 45km und 1000hm zu radeln, Rabe und Meiwok haben den Track hier mal hochgeladen.

Gruß

M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (14. Juni 2011)

Nochmal ich,

Donnerstag fahr ich noch nach Braunlage in den Bike Park um dem Gravity Sport zu frönen. 

Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich ja melden, macht ja mit mehreren doppelt so viel Spaß.

Gruß

M.


----------



## -rabe- (14. Juni 2011)

Das war heute aber wieder mal vom allerfeinsten. 53km und 1370hm durch den Deister gerockt.
Die Abschnitte die auf unserer letzten Deistertour noch von der Holzmafia verwüstet waren, sind eigentlich alle wieder fahrbar.
(@ Trail-Seeker: dadurch werden sich ab und zu Abweichungen zwischen Track und Trail ergeben. Also im Zweifel lieber dem Trail bergab folgen als dem Track mitten durchs Unterholz. )

PS 1. Der Trail den Wolfgang uns das letzte mal gezeigt hat, bin ich heute mit Stephan wieder gefahren. Soviel flow und einfach laufen lassen auf der Länge gibts wohl nicht so oft in der Gegend. Der gehört jetzt zu meinem festen Tourenplan im Deister.

PS 2. Die Rakete war ja schon immer sehr cool. Jetzt ist das Ding aber der Oberhammer . Die haben wir uns heute gleich zweimal gegeben. Ein dickes Lob an die Heinzelmännchen des Waldes .

Sonst sind wir heute eigentlich alles gefahren was wir dort auf der Deisterseite immer so abspulen. War eine sehr schöne Trailtour.

Ab morgen ist dann erstmal wieder arbeiten angesagt. Somit bin ich für die nächsten Vorhaben inkl.WE leider raus.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (14. Juni 2011)

Das hört sich ja ganz verzüglich an, gibt es von eurer heutigen Tour eine GPS Trackaufzeichnung und wenn ja könnt ihr mir die bis Freitag per PN zukommen lassen??

Gruß

M.


----------



## -rabe- (14. Juni 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja ganz verzüglich an, gibt es von eurer heutigen Tour eine GPS Trackaufzeichnung und wenn ja könnt ihr mir die bis Freitag per PN zukommen lassen??
> 
> Gruß
> 
> M.



Stephan hatte sein Garmin laufen. Müsstest ihn mal anschreiben. Bei Bedarf kann ich dir auch seine Handynummer zukommen lassen.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (18. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es morgen mit den Sonntagsfahrern aus hab mir etwas Zeit freigeschaufelt und würde gern ab 10.00 eine Runde durch die Krähe drehen. Dann je nach Lust und Wetterlage die üblichen Verdächtigen in Langendamm, Übungsgelände Köhlerberge. Es werden dann ca 45km und 3-4Stunden fahrzeit
Treffpunkt wäre dann die Heka, aber mich nicht verwechseln und mit den Rennradlern mitfahren
Achso und falls es aus Eimern schüttet dann schenke ich mir das!

Wer ist mit dabei?

@Stephan: An den GPX-Track der letzten Deistertour wäre ich auch Interessiert. Mailto: [email protected]

So allen anderen ain supi We, ich darf jetzt nochmal zur Spätschicht und dann ist für 6Wochen Urlaub


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen mit den Sonntagsfahrern aus hab mir etwas Zeit freigeschaufelt und würde gern ab 10.00 eine Runde durch die Krähe drehen. Dann je nach Lust und Wetterlage die üblichen Verdächtigen in Langendamm, Übungsgelände Köhlerberge. Es werden dann ca 45km und 3-4Stunden fahrzeit
> Treffpunkt wäre dann die Heka, aber mich nicht verwechseln und mit den Rennradlern mitfahren
> Achso und falls es aus Eimern schüttet dann schenke ich mir das!
> 
> ...



Ich melde mal vorsichtig Interesse an. Mehr dazu morgen früh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Juni 2011)

ich bin heute nicht dabei!

gruss
jens


----------



## foxi (19. Juni 2011)

Ok, dann werde ich später fahren und erstmal den Hund versorgen und schön Frühstücken.


----------



## Deleted180027 (19. Juni 2011)

Hi Foxi,

wo ist den Heka ??? Wie kommt man denn dahin ? Ich glaub ich wohn hier echt hintern Mond in diesem Dorf hier....


----------



## Diamondbacker (19. Juni 2011)

Moin zusammen,

Ach was war das schön, letzte Woche im Deister! Schöne Runden mit Marko am Samstag und Rainer am Dienstag.
Herrliche 100km, 2500 HM und 4x Rakete geballert.
Der Blick aus dem Fenster heute ist eine echte Strafe.
Aber bald gibts wieder:






Erdinger vs. Annaturm

Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juni 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Ach was war das schön, letzte Woche im Deister! Schöne Runden mit Marko am Samstag und Rainer am Dienstag.
> Herrliche 100km, 2500 HM und 4x Rakete geballert.
> ...



Geht auch bei Regen im Wohnzimmer:





Ansonsten bin ich hier aufgrund der Wettervorhersage bereits morgens mit dem Karsten gut 1 1/2 Stunden unterwegs gewesen. Haben zum Schluß aber trotzdem noch eine ordentliche Dusche bekommen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Diamondbacker (20. Juni 2011)

Moin zusammen,

kurzfristig wurde gestern Nachmittag eine Oyler-Berg/Binner Schlucht Runde mit Marko und Olaf einberufen. Bei 12°C, Starkregen und Sturmböen kam richtig gute Laune auf. Nach den ersten 2 Matschlöchern, naßen Hosen und Füßen, war alles egal.
Nur noch volle Pulle durch die Modderlöcher! Durch den starken Regen waren die Bikes zu Hause fast wieder sauber.
@Jens: sehr schönes Bild. Da bekommt man richtig Durscht.






Gruß Stephan


----------



## foxi (20. Juni 2011)

och und ich bin nicht vom Sofa gekommen dafür aber trocken
@Stephan: Danke für die Datei! Evtl fahre ich am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag in Deister, bin auf den Trail vom Wolfgang gespannt - obwohl eigentlich müßte ich ihn noch kennen wenn das zumindest ein Stück vom Funkturmtrail ist
Ab Samstag bin ich dann erstmal wech, 14Tage Dänemark extremabhängen ist angesagt


----------



## -rabe- (29. Juni 2011)

HAAAAAllOOOOOO, ist hier jemand?? 
Sieht ja so aus als wären alle schon im Urlaub! 

Ich werde Sonntag, wahrscheinlich zusammen mit Stephan eine gemütliche Frühschichtrunde drehen.
Für alle potentziellen Mitfahrer/innen die etwas länger schlafen wollen, hab ich die Startzeit vom letzten mal, um eine Stunde nach hinten geschoben.
Somit gehts diesmal um 0800 ab Hoya in Richtung Sellingsloh. Je nach Lust und Laune können wir auch noch weiter Richtung Bruchhausen  und Heiligenberg radeln. 
Ich denke mal so ca 4 Stunden und 50km, um gegen Mittag wieder zu Hause zu sein.
Also wer mit will, einfach melden.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juni 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> HAAAAAllOOOOOO, ist hier jemand??
> Sieht ja so aus als wären alle schon im Urlaub!
> 
> Ich werde Sonntag, wahrscheinlich zusammen mit Stephan eine gemütliche Frühschichtrunde drehen.
> ...



Moin,

ich melde mal Interesse an!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (30. Juni 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich melde mal Interesse an!
> 
> ...



Das klingt ja schon mal gut.
Evtl. können wir ja auch beim Bäcker wieder ein kleines Frühstück machen.


Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juni 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Das klingt ja schon mal gut.
> Evtl. können wir ja auch beim Bäcker wieder ein kleines Frühstück machen.
> 
> 
> Rainer



Der Vorschlag hört sich schon mal gut an!


----------



## Deleted180027 (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei. Sonst nicht  Wo würde man sich denn treffen ? Ich mein ich komm ja aus Vilsen....


----------



## Trail-Seeker (1. Juli 2011)

Für Sonntag steht bei mir auch eine Runde in eurem Revier auf dem Program, wann wollen denn die Vilsener los?

Wir könnten ja vom Schwimmbad aus der Hoyafraktion entgegen radeln.


Gruß

M.


----------



## Deleted180027 (1. Juli 2011)

Die Idee ist schon gut. Schwimmbad.. Gute Idee.  Mal sehen.. ich muss echt schauen wie das Wetter ist, weil bei Regen fahre ich überhaupt nicht. 
Ich schau morgen nochmal vorbei. vielleicht weis ich dann näheres. Aber um 10 Uhr wäre doch ne 
gute Zeit oder ?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (1. Juli 2011)

Startzeit ist verhandelbar, Wetter ist wie immer egal, aber das Thema hatten wir doch schonmal letzten Winter 

Gruß

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2011)

Moin,

Marko und Stephan fahren gegen 08.00 Uhr in Hoya los. Carsten und ich werden dann ab Broksen zwischen 08.00 und 08.30 Uhr den beiden am Kanal entgegenfahren und uns dann wieder Richtung Broksen (und Vilsen) bewegen. 

Der Gedanke bei Kornau zu Frühstücken stösst bei Carsten bisher auf wenig Gegenliebe, vielleicht gibts dann nur einen kleinen Snack. 

Anschließend könnten wir um 10.00 Uhr dann am Wiehebad den Rest aufgabeln und dann weitercruisen so das die Tour gegen Mittag ihr Ende findet.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (1. Juli 2011)

10.00 Uhr am Wiehebad hört sich sehr gut an für mich.

Gruß

M.


----------



## -rabe- (2. Juli 2011)

@ all: Scheinen sich ja alle über Ort und Zeit einig zu sein.

@ Jens: Stephan, evtl. Marko und ich werden wohl über Duddenhausen in Richtung Sellingsloh radeln. Wo wir uns dann treffen, können wir ja wieder per Handy abschnacken.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juli 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> @ all: Scheinen sich ja alle über Ort und Zeit einig zu sein.
> 
> @ Jens: Stephan, evtl. Marko und ich werden wohl über Duddenhausen in Richtung Sellingsloh radeln. Wo wir uns dann treffen, können wir ja wieder per Handy abschnacken.
> 
> Rainer



So soll es sein!


----------



## -rabe- (3. Juli 2011)

Knapp 12°C, Dauerregen und die ersten 10km bis in Wald auch noch volle Kanne Gegenwind.
In 10min gehts ab aufs Bike.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juli 2011)

Ist das Dein Ernst?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (3. Juli 2011)

Was denkst Du denn, Rainer würde sogar fahren wenn alles komplett unter Wasser steht 

Ich muß allerdings zugeben das ich gerade auch mit meiner Motivation kämpfe, meine Frau meint das wir total gaga sein müssen um heute ne Runde zu drehen.

Gruß

M


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juli 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Ich muß allerdings zugeben das ich gerade auch mit meiner Motivation kämpfe, meine Frau meint das wir total gaga sein müssen um heute ne Runde zu drehen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> M



Moin, 

Deine Frau hat ja auch Recht damit! Ich fahr jetzt allerdings auch mit dem Carsten los, es hat aufgehört zu Regnen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## gewichtheber (3. Juli 2011)

Hab heute immerhin 550Hm zusammen bekommen, der Sellingsloh hat so einiges zu bieten!
Die Rampe am Sportplatz von Hoyerhagen ist von der anderen Seite aus fahrbar, ich habe das nochmal überprüft. Musste allerdings nach ganz vorn auf dem Sattel um nicht hinten über zu kippen..
gruß,mattin


----------



## -rabe- (3. Juli 2011)

Wat ne schöne Schlammschlacht heute. 57km, 460hm und den grössten Teil der Tour mit nassen Schuhen . Aber immerhin waren wir trotz des Schietwetters eine ganze Weile mit sieben Leuten unterwegs.
Mann und Maschine wurden dann zu Hause erst mal mit Hilfe des Gartenschlauches wieder halbwegs brauchbar hergerichtet.  

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (3. Juli 2011)

Meine Sanni wollte mich zu Hause gar nicht rein lassen.
Heute mussten zum ersten mal Rucksack, Schuhe und Klamotten unter den Gartenschlauch. So verschlammt war ich das letzte mal als Kind an der Nordsee beim Schlickrutschen.
Aber wir haben heute noch nicht genug!
Marko, Olaf und ich fahren heute Abend noch zum Reload Festival nach Sulingen. Da werden wir uns dann weiter mit Schmodder bewerfen.
ROCK ON!

Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juli 2011)

Das wurde bei uns bereits vorher mit dem Gartenschlauch erledigt!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juli 2011)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Hab heute immerhin 550Hm zusammen bekommen, der Sellingsloh hat so einiges zu bieten!
> Die Rampe am Sportplatz von Hoyerhagen ist von der anderen Seite aus fahrbar, ich habe das nochmal überprüft. Musste allerdings nach ganz vorn auf dem Sattel um nicht hinten über zu kippen..
> gruß,mattin



Du Wahnsinniger...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2011)

Moin,

watt is mit Sonntach?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (8. Juli 2011)

Wird sind nach dem Mittag im Deister unterwegs, momentane Planung ist 13.00 ab Verden und somit spätestens um 14.00 auf den Bikes.

Gruß

M.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2011)

Wäre durchaus eine Alternative sofern die Regierung mitspielt!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (9. Juli 2011)

Deister morgen ist von uns aus nun 100% sicher, wir sind so gegen 14.00 am Parkplatz Bantorfer Höhe.

Wer also noch dazu kommen will kann dies gerne tun.

Gruß

M.


----------



## foxi (11. Juli 2011)

Moin bin wieder im Ländle  muss erstmal was gegen den Urlaubsspeck unternehmen und Kalorien verbrennen!
Hat wer Lust und Zeit Locker am Mittwoch/Donnerstag eine CrossCounty Runde zum Steinhudermeer zu drehen. (Krähe-Grinderwald-Schneeren Mardorf und zurück)
ca.3,5h ca 50-60km
Zeitpunkt oder von mir aus auch ein anderer Tag ist mir schnuppe - habe noch Urlaub.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juli 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin bin wieder im Ländle  muss erstmal was gegen den Urlaubsspeck unternehmen und Kalorien verbrennen!
> Hat wer Lust und Zeit Locker am Mittwoch/Donnerstag eine CrossCounty Runde zum Steinhudermeer zu drehen. (Krähe-Grinderwald-Schneeren Mardorf und zurück)
> ca.3,5h ca 50-60km
> Zeitpunkt oder von mir aus auch ein anderer Tag ist mir schnuppe - habe noch Urlaub.



Moin Volker,

ich bin dabei! Schlage Tag sowie Zeit- als Treffpunkt vor!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (11. Juli 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin bin wieder im Ländle  muss erstmal was gegen den Urlaubsspeck unternehmen und Kalorien verbrennen!



Schön das es Dir gut geht. 

Ich bin Mittwoch Vormittag in Bad Münder beschäftigt. Das MTB wartet dann schon startbereit auf dem Radträger und scharrt mit den Hufen.
Ab Mi Mittag ab ca 1300 werde ich dann den Deister unsicher machen.
Wenn also Interesse besteht,...wegen dem Urlaubsspeck und so...

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (12. Juli 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Schön das es Dir gut geht.
> 
> Ich bin Mittwoch Vormittag in Bad Münder beschäftigt. Das MTB wartet dann schon startbereit auf dem Radträger und scharrt mit den Hufen.
> Ab Mi Mittag ab ca 1300 werde ich dann den Deister unsicher machen.
> ...



Das wäre auch eine Variable.


----------



## foxi (12. Juli 2011)

Also, ich kann jetzt doch nur am Donnerstag so gegen 13.30


----------



## -rabe- (12. Juli 2011)

@ Jens: Morgen Nachmittag im Deister steht bei mir fest. Ich denke so ab 1300 starte ich dort irgendwo. 
Bei Bedarf hast Du ja meine Handynummer zwecks Treffpunkt.

@ Volker: Do bin ich dann leider schon wieder arbeiten.


Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (12. Juli 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> @ Jens: Morgen Nachmittag im Deister steht bei mir fest. Ich denke so ab 1300 starte ich dort irgendwo.
> Bei Bedarf hast Du ja meine Handynummer zwecks Treffpunkt.
> 
> @ Volker: Do bin ich dann leider schon wieder arbeiten.
> ...



Moin Rainer,

ich werde mal morgen vormittag nach Wennigsen fahren. Dann können wir uns vor Ort treffen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (12. Juli 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Also, ich kann jetzt doch nur am Donnerstag so gegen 13.30



Und ich bin Donnerstag morgens in Marsberg auf Kundenbesuch und somit jetzt Nachmittags in Willingen verabredet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (12. Juli 2011)

ihr macht ja sachen - Deister+Willingen, dann geh ich halt allein fischessen


----------



## ohneworte (12. Juli 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> ihr macht ja sachen - Deister+Willingen, dann geh ich halt allein fischessen



Fischessen hört sich auch gut an, jedoch ist Willingen jetzt im Vorrang!


----------



## Diamondbacker (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo Rainer!!!
Hast Du ordentlich den Deister gerockt? Hast doch bestimmt wieder einigen Fully-Fahrern gezeigt wozu ein HT fähig ist.
Zur Info: Das Projekt "Doppel-Schwenkgrill" ist heute fertig geschweißt und gefräst worden. Morgen wird aufgebaut.
Für das Wochenende bin ich biketechnisch raus. Da wird gepaddelt auf der Böhme. Das Wetter soll ja leider desolat werden.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## foxi (14. Juli 2011)

> Das Projekt "Doppel-Schwenkgrill" ist heute fertig geschweißt und gefräst worden. Morgen wird aufgebaut.


Ich komm dann zur Einweihung, viel Spass beim paddeln


----------



## Diamondbacker (14. Juli 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Ich komm dann zur Einweihung, viel Spass beim paddeln


Klaro Foxi,

Ich glaube wir müssen mit Rainer zusammen, bei besseren äußeren Bedingungen, uns mal dem Havanna-Club annehmen.
Und ein kleiner Navi-Grundkurs ist dann auch noch drin?
Ich habe von trail-seeker nen guten Tipp für ne kostenlose Karte (Reit.-und Wanderkarte) bekommen. Die habe ich auf dem Navi und bei Map-Source installiert.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (14. Juli 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer!!!
> Hast Du ordentlich den Deister gerockt? Hast doch bestimmt wieder einigen Fully-Fahrern gezeigt wozu ein HT fähig ist.
> 
> Gruß Stephan




44km und 1245hm. War schon ganz nett.  Fullyfahrer war ausser Jens keiner zu sehen und der arme Kerl musste sich zeitig mit technischem Defekt wieder verabschieden (ich glaube wir müssen ihm mal ein anständiges Bike aussuchen ).

Ich hab die Zeit genutzt und auch mal ein paar andere Wege probiert. Unter anderem hab ich noch einen höher liegenden Einstieg in den Meiwoktrail gefunden. Da lag Volker mit seiner Vermutung schon richtig. Mehr dazu aber nicht unbedingt hier im Forum.
Einige Zeit hab ich auch auf der Rakete verbracht und mal die Verschiedenen Streckenführungen probiert.
Ausserdem werde ich, nachdem mir wieder mal eine Flasche vom Rad gesprungen ist, in eine Trinkblase investieren. Glücklicherweise hab ich die wieder gefunden. Bei der Luft und den Höhenmetern gestern hätte ich mich sonst wohl schwergetan. 

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (14. Juli 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> 44km und 1245hm. War schon ganz nett.
> 
> Mit deinem neuen Tacho kannste ja endlich mit hm glänzen.  Hab mir heute 20km Gegenwind nach Hause gegeben. Im Wald fahren is doch schöner.
> Was geht am WE.
> Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juli 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Klaro Foxi,
> 
> Ich glaube wir müssen mit Rainer zusammen, bei besseren äußeren Bedingungen, uns mal dem Havanna-Club annehmen.
> Und ein kleiner Navi-Grundkurs ist dann auch noch drin?
> ...



Havanna-Club hört sich gut an, wohin soll ich wann die Buddel mitbringen?


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juli 2011)

Moin Rainer,

da der Ausfall meiner Bremse durch mangelnde Pflege ausgelöst wurde bringe ich Dir gerne meine Bikes zum Putzen vorbei!

Heute in Willingen war die Performance wieder perfekt! (ich wollte mir gestern doch nur das Bergauffahren sparen, in Willingen gibt es schließlich einen Lift).

Grüße
Jens





-rabe- schrieb:


> 44km und 1245hm. War schon ganz nett.  Fullyfahrer war ausser Jens keiner zu sehen und der arme Kerl musste sich zeitig mit technischem Defekt wieder verabschieden (ich glaube wir müssen ihm mal ein anständiges Bike aussuchen ).
> 
> Ich hab die Zeit genutzt und auch mal ein paar andere Wege probiert. Unter anderem hab ich noch einen höher liegenden Einstieg in den Meiwoktrail gefunden. Da lag Volker mit seiner Vermutung schon richtig. Mehr dazu aber nicht unbedingt hier im Forum.
> Einige Zeit hab ich auch auf der Rakete verbracht und mal die Verschiedenen Streckenführungen probiert.
> ...


----------



## foxi (15. Juli 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Havanna-Club hört sich gut an, wohin soll ich wann die Buddel mitbringen?


Ein Restbestand von Willingen ist hier auch noch 

@Stephan: Wie schon mal angedroht, ich bring dann eine usb-platte mit allen nötigen mit oder ich komme nächste woche einfach mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (15. Juli 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Mit deinem neuen Tacho kannste ja endlich mit hm glänzen.  Hab mir heute 20km Gegenwind nach Hause gegeben. Im Wald fahren is doch schöner.
> Was geht am WE.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Du weißt doch Wolfgang, Gegenwind sind die Berge des Nordens.

Ich gehe Sonntag in die Nachtschicht, hätte also am Tage noch ein bisschen Zeit zum fahren. Gerne so zwei, drei Stunden am späten Vormittag bzw über Mittag. Der Ort wäre mir egal. Ich könnte zB. auch nach NI kommen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (15. Juli 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Du weißt doch Wolfgang, Gegenwind sind die Berge des Nordens.
> 
> Ich gehe Sonntag in die Nachtschicht, hätte also am Tage noch ein bisschen Zeit zum fahren. Gerne so zwei, drei Stunden am späten Vormittag bzw über Mittag. Der Ort wäre mir egal. Ich könnte zB. auch nach NI kommen.
> 
> Rainer



Und ich habe die nächsten 2 Wochen Urlaub und auch dann und wann Zeit zum Biken!

Wir könnten ja auch noch mal in den Harz (Bikepark Braunlage?) oder auch Deister fahren.


----------



## Meiwok (16. Juli 2011)

Morgen um 10:00 Uhr Oyle in der Kurve an der Kneipe. Ich hol euch ab und zeig euch in *Steyerberg* den Wald. ca 3 Std OK ? Wer kommt mit ?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juli 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Morgen um 10:00 Uhr Oyle in der Kurve an der Kneipe. Ich hol euch ab und zeig euch in *Steyerberg* den Wald. ca 3 Std OK ? Wer kommt mit ?
> Gruß Wolfgang



Moin,

ich melde mich heute Abend noch einmal zu dem Vorschlag!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (16. Juli 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Morgen um 10:00 Uhr Oyle in der Kurve an der Kneipe. Ich hol euch ab und zeig euch in *Steyerberg* den Wald. ca 3 Std OK ? Wer kommt mit ?
> Gruß Wolfgang



Ich bin dabei.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2011)

Moin,

ich sage für Heute die Tour ab Oyle Richtung Steyererg ab. Fahre mit dem Carsten hier um 09.00 Uhr eine Runde, da er leider nicht so viel Zeit zur Verfügung hat.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (17. Juli 2011)

Da hat mir Wolfgang heute schön die Trails zwischen/um Liebenau und Steyerberg gezeigt . War ne schöne Sonntagsrunde. Und obwohl ich konditionell heute ganz schön auf`m Zahnfleisch gegangen bin, hats super Spass gemacht.
Können wir gerne mal wiederholen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Da hat mir Wolfgang heute schön die Trails zwischen/um Liebenau und Steyerberg gezeigt . War ne schöne Sonntagsrunde. Und obwohl ich konditionell heute ganz schön auf`m Zahnfleisch gegangen bin, hats super Spass gemacht.
> Können wir gerne mal wiederholen.
> 
> Rainer



Hi Rainer,


ich habe mich Heute auch ganz schön quälen müssen. Da ging es mir wie Dir! Bei der nächsten Tour zwischen Oyle/Liebenau/Steyerberg bin ich dann auch dabei!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## flopp i (18. Juli 2011)

moin, mich gibts auch noch
bin gestern nach Bad Münder und hab von da aus ne Tour übern Süntel mitgemacht.
Ham Leute von Weserbikeland(.com) organisiert, mit anschliesernem Bikewash, Dusche und Nudeln in coop mit nem Sportcenter.
Feine Tour nette Leute Tolle gegend.
Klar das die mit 15 Leuten nich gleich die Super Trails veraten und fahren wollen, war bei der feuchtigkeit auch teilweise etwas rutschig, und bevor dann der Guid schuld is...
Sowas werden die aber Monatlich wiederholen wollen,Thermine stehen schon, oder nach absprache sind se auch bereit uns die Gegend dort zu zeigen (auch Deister möglich).

@Rainer: Hab dich So morgen um 0940 Richtung Hoya gesehen, war in Gegenrichtung unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (18. Juli 2011)

Moin iko
schön das du am Ball bleibst. Süntel ist bei mir schon etliche Jahre her, die letzten male war ich nur zum Spatzenrasieren dort aber echt schön mit  Hohenstein und co. Ein Trailparadies aller Deister ist der Süntel allerdings nicht 
Wer hat den wann wie die woche Tagefreizeit zum Biken, muss mal wieder in Gesellschaft radeln? - sonst fahr ich euch allen davon


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin iko
> schön das du am Ball bleibst. Süntel ist bei mir schon etliche Jahre her, die letzten male war ich nur zum Spatzenrasieren dort aber echt schön mit  Hohenstein und co. Ein Trailparadies aller Deister ist der Süntel allerdings nicht
> Wer hat den wann wie die woche Tagefreizeit zum Biken, muss mal wieder in Gesellschaft radeln? - sonst fahr ich euch allen davon



Moin Volker,

ich habe Urlaub, also mache Vorschläge!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## flopp i (19. Juli 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> ...
> Wer hat den wann wie die woche Tagefreizeit zum Biken, muss mal wieder in Gesellschaft radeln? - sonst fahr ich euch allen davon


Die beiden ersten Wochen im August hätt ich auch mal am Tag /in der Woche Zeit. Kann da aber nur Kurzfristig planen
Rainer, Stephan -mit euch bin ich auch schon länger nich mehr zusammen los...
vlt kann man da was einrichten


----------



## -rabe- (19. Juli 2011)

Bis Ende Juli siehts bei mir jetzt erstmal schlecht mit biken aus.
Im August siehts dann aber wieder deutlich besser aus.

@ floppi: Hab ich mich am Sonntag also nicht verguckt. So aus den Augenwinkeln meinte ich auch dich erkannt zu haben.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin iko
> schön das du am Ball bleibst. Süntel ist bei mir schon etliche Jahre her, die letzten male war ich nur zum Spatzenrasieren dort aber echt schön mit  Hohenstein und co. Ein Trailparadies aller Deister ist der Süntel allerdings nicht
> Wer hat den wann wie die woche Tagefreizeit zum Biken, muss mal wieder in Gesellschaft radeln? - sonst fahr ich euch allen davon



Hallo Volker,

wann willst Du denn fahren? Die Woche ist bald um.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (22. Juli 2011)

Was geht am WE. Wollen wir was fahren. Ich hätte Sonntagmorgen Zeit
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (22. Juli 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Was geht am WE. Wollen wir was fahren. Ich hätte Sonntagmorgen Zeit
> Gruß Wolfgang



Ich bin leider arbeiten. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juli 2011)

Ich habe aber Zeit und will am Sonntag morgen auch fahren!


----------



## foxi (24. Juli 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> 
> wann willst Du denn fahren? Die Woche ist bald um.
> 
> ...



Sorry Jens, hab das die Woche einfach nicht auf den Schirm bekommen - kurze Rüsselseuche und die niederen Arbeiten 
Morgen, falls das Wetter einigermaßen ist wollt ich in den Deister! jemand Interesse?


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juli 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Sorry Jens, hab das die Woche einfach nicht auf den Schirm bekommen - kurze Rüsselseuche und die niederen Arbeiten
> Morgen, falls das Wetter einigermaßen ist wollt ich in den Deister! jemand Interesse?



Interesse hätte ich schon, mal sehen was die Regierung dazu sagt.


----------



## Meiwok (24. Juli 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Sorry Jens, hab das die Woche einfach nicht auf den Schirm bekommen - kurze Rüsselseuche und die niederen Arbeiten
> Morgen, falls das Wetter einigermaßen ist wollt ich in den Deister! jemand Interesse?


 
Das Wetter verspricht Besserung. Ich bin dabei. Am liebsten morgens. Wann soll´s losgehen und wo ?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juli 2011)

Ich würde 09.00 Uhr Bantorfer Höhe vorschlagen.


----------



## foxi (24. Juli 2011)

Supi aber 9.30 würde mir besser liegen - Hundchen will doch noch ordentlich Zeitung lesen gehen


----------



## Meiwok (24. Juli 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Supi aber 9.30 würde mir besser liegen - Hundchen will doch noch ordentlich Zeitung lesen gehen


 
OK. 9:30 bin ich da
Wolfgang


----------



## Meiwok (26. Juli 2011)

Gestern schicke Deisterrunde mit Foxi. Der hat mir wieder Sachen (Wege) gezeigt! Ziemlich nass war´s , aber sonst wieder flowig. Das 1.ste Mal mit der Hero Kamera. War ein bißchen zu spritzig für gute Aufnahmen. Ich stell mal was bei YOUTUBE rein.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte gestern verpennt, sorry! Bin dann Mittags noch kurz nach Braunlage gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (29. Juli 2011)

Jetzt hab ich mal einen kleinen Film aus meiner kleinen GoPro. Am Montag, letzter Teil Rakete mit Foxi.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmLwVnG0SKw"]âªrakete Deisterâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich bin jetzt ersma in Urlaub
Bis denne Wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (29. Juli 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal einen kleinen Film aus meiner kleinen GoPro. Am Montag, letzter Teil Rakete mit Foxi.
> âªrakete Deisterâ¬â      - YouTube
> 
> Ich bin jetzt ersma in Urlaub
> Bis denne Wolfgang



 Sehr schÃ¶n. Wo hattest du die Kamera befestigt? Am Brustgurt vom Rucksack? Der Blickwinkel ist nÃ¤mlich goil. Das nÃ¤chste mal aber bitte noch mit ner guten Mucke hinterlegt .

Ich wÃ¼nsch Euch einen schÃ¶nen Urlaub.

Rainer, der nachher zur letzten Nachtschicht radelt und dann auch drei Wochen Urlaub hat.


----------



## foxi (30. Juli 2011)

Danke für das Video, die Kamera war vor der Brust geschnallt mit ner art Spezialhalterung fürs Biken - Profiaurüstung
Von mir auch noch einen super Urlaub von hier nach Korsika

Rainer auch dir nen schönen Urlaub, falls du im Ländle bleibst können wir ja nachholen und nächste Woche die Krähentrails abrocken


----------



## -rabe- (31. Juli 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Rainer auch dir nen schönen Urlaub, falls du im Ländle bleibst können wir ja nachholen und nächste Woche die Krähentrails abrocken


 
Ab Di bin ich erstmal auf meiner bikepacking Tour in der Lüneburger Heide. Geplante Rückkehr ist Do oder Fr. Vorgenommen hab ich mir täglich etwa 100km offroad. Dann  muss ich mal schauen wie ich danach noch so Lust auf biken hab. 
Aber ne schöne Krähentour sollte schon noch drin sein. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (31. Juli 2011)

Gebt mir rechtzeitig eine Info für ein Tour in dieser Woche, so daß ich mir die Zeit freischaufeln kann. Ab dem 8. August wird das wieder deutlich schwieriger!


----------



## foxi (31. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es am Mittwoch 16.00 ?
Treffpunkt Heka
ca.2-3 Std. je nach Wetter und Laune


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Wie wäre es am Mittwoch 16.00 ?
> Treffpunkt Heka
> ca.2-3 Std. je nach Wetter und Laune



Das wäre für mich machbar!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (2. August 2011)

Moin mon,

bin wieder zurück aus den Alpen und mein Bike-Hunger ist nur noch größer geworden. Plane am Sonntag Morgen früh (Abfahrt zwischen 7.00 und 8.00) in den Deister zu fahren um einige Trails abzugrasen. Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden.

Plan B wäre eine ausgedehnte Runde in den bekannten Gegenden 

Gruß

M.


----------



## Sascha29 (2. August 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Wie wäre es am Mittwoch 16.00 ?
> Treffpunkt Heka
> ca.2-3 Std. je nach Wetter und Laune



So, ich wäre dann auch mal wieder da. hatte leider eine komplizierte zahn-op und war länger außer gefecht gesetzt. leider ist auch die ganze kondition weg.

wo wollt ihr denn morgen so lang? wäre auch gerne dabei, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich rechtzeitig von der arbeit zurück bin und vorallem ob ich im moment konditionsmäßig hinter euch herkommen kann.

gruß
sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. August 2011)

Sascha29 schrieb:


> So, ich wäre dann auch mal wieder da. hatte leider eine komplizierte zahn-op und war länger außer gefecht gesetzt. leider ist auch die ganze kondition weg.
> 
> wo wollt ihr denn morgen so lang? wäre auch gerne dabei, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich rechtzeitig von der arbeit zurück bin und vorallem ob ich im moment konditionsmäßig hinter euch herkommen kann.
> 
> ...



So dolle ist das mit meiner Kondi auch nicht her...


----------



## foxi (2. August 2011)

Also , fahren werden wir wie angedroht durch die Krähe - erstmal im Breich der Müllkippe/Hexentreppe dann geht es zum Stöcksersee - Pause
Ich werde morgen auch 8h knechten in den Knochen haben und will kein Rennen fahren. Es wird eh in der Gruppe gefahren und es kann sich jeder wann er will oder nicht mehr kann einfach ausklinken no problem

Evtl. wird der Start an der Heka noch auf 16.15 geschoben weil es noch Meldungen gibt die auch direkt von der Arbeit kommen.
So, wäre schön wenn ihr morgen mit am Start seit


----------



## Sascha29 (3. August 2011)

so, sitze leider noch in der firma und schaffe es nicht. vielleicht fahr ich noch in die richtung wenn ich zu hause bin.

wünsche euch viel spaß!


----------



## -rabe- (5. August 2011)

Moin, 
ich bin wieder zurück von meiner bikepacking Tour durch die Lüneburger Heide.
Fotos und ein kleiner Bericht folgen. Nur soviel vorweg, 3 Tage, 380km, 1600hm, schönes Wetter und jede Menge Spass.

Heute sind dann die niederen Arbeiten im und ums Haus fällig, um morgen endlich wieder auf dem Bike zu sitzen.
Hat jemand in der Umgebung für morgen schon was geplant?

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin wieder zurück von meiner bikepacking Tour durch die Lüneburger Heide.
> Fotos und ein kleiner Bericht folgen. Nur soviel vorweg, 3 Tage, 380km, 1600hm, schönes Wetter und jede Menge Spass.
> 
> ...



Ja,

Einkaufen, saubermachen, aufbauen, biertrinken...

Ich bin nach der Tour Mittwoch mit Foxi gestern noch ein paar Stunden mit einem Kollegen durch die Harburger Berge mit dem Mountainbike.

Aufgrund der kommenden Arbeitswoche (von Montag bis Sonntag ununterbrochen in Cloppenburg) bin ich hier raus!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (5. August 2011)

Stephan und ich sind morgen von ca 10.00 bis 14.00Uhr im Sellingsloh, Heiligenberg und Vilser Holz unterwegs. Falls noch jemand mitkommen will, mein Handy ist an.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (6. August 2011)

Wenn alles past bin ich morgen früh ab 8.00 - 8.30 im Deister unterwegs um ein paar Trails abzugrasen. Wird sich allerdings erst heute Abend entscheiden wenn klar ist wie sich der Krankenstand der Familie enwickelt.


Gruß

M.


----------



## flopp i (6. August 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Stephan und ich sind morgen von ca 10.00 bis 14.00Uhr im Sellingsloh, Heiligenberg und Vilser Holz unterwegs. Falls noch jemand mitkommen will, mein Handy ist an.
> 
> Rainer



Schade, wär gerne mit, habs aber eben erst gelesen.
Hab kommende Woche auch noch frei, *Mo-Mi *geht auf alle Fälle, ab Do mal sehn.
Bin ewig nich mehr in der *Krähe* gewest, mit euch schon garnich. Könn wa da *mit Foxi n Termin finden?*

Achja:
 S0 14.8. treffen sich wieder die Leute in BadMünder zu ner Süntel Tour,
jemand Interresse? 
-ich glaub Duschen und Nudelessen is auch wieder möglich, Anmeldung bis Mi


----------



## -rabe- (6. August 2011)

Am Dienstag habe ich (wahrscheinlich mit Stephan) mal so ne richtig fette Deistertour auf`m Zettel. Mal schauen ob die Kondi für 100km und ca 2000hm reicht.
Die Feinheiten sind noch nicht geklärt, aber es wird wohl (sehr) früh losgehen. Das Tageslicht will schliesslich ausgenutzt werden. 
Wer mit will, oder auch später dazustossen will, kann sich ja einfach mal melden.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (7. August 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Am Dienstag habe ich (wahrscheinlich mit Stephan) mal so ne richtig fette Deistertour auf`m Zettel. Mal schauen ob die Kondi für 100km und ca 2000hm reicht.
> Die Feinheiten sind noch nicht geklärt, aber es wird wohl (sehr) früh losgehen. Das Tageslicht will schliesslich ausgenutzt werden.
> Wer mit will, oder auch später dazustossen will, kann sich ja einfach mal melden.
> 
> Rainer



Klingt gut, 100 und gerade das *(sehr) früh* schrecken mich aber etwas ab.
Kann aber noch nich zusagen - aber inerressant   ...-80?


----------



## foxi (7. August 2011)

Hier ist irgendwie der Wurm drinnen.....also, ich habe die Woche Spätschicht und kann nur Vormittags ab 9.00-12.00....hm


----------



## flopp i (8. August 2011)

Dienstag komm ich nich mit in´Deister, Hätte aber nachmittags Zeit



foxi schrieb:


> Hier ist irgendwie der Wurm drinnen.....also, ich habe die Woche Spätschicht und kann nur Vormittags ab 9.00-12.00....hm



-Mittwoch von 9 -12 Krähe, oder sonst hier irgendwo in der Nähe?
Ich wär dabei, oder hast n anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## -rabe- (8. August 2011)

Ich wollte ja noch ein paar Worte zu meiner ersten bikepacking Tour schreiben.

Tag 1: Start war am 02.08. morgens zu Hause und es ging auf bekannten und unbekannten Wald-, Feld-, Wiesen- und Radwegen über Rethem, Otersen, Visselhövede und Soltau nach Schneverdingen.





In Soltau gabs die ersten Trails im Böhmewald. Mit Gepäck ist das wie erwartet noch ganz was anderes als auf einer lustigen Tagestour mit kleinem Rucksack und erfordert eine etwas devensivere Fahweise.

Weiter Richtung Heide durch die Wälder und schwups, plötzlich steht man in der Heide.





Gegen Abend gings dann über den Hof Möhr und das Pietzmoor nach Schneverdingen zur Tanke (da gibts immer kaltes Bier ) und hinterher wieder zu einem ruhigen Fleck in der Heide zum Essen fassen und Füsse lüften.













Der zweite Tag brach dann so an





und führte mich über alle möglichen Berge der Heide,





schöne flowige Trails ( Spitzbubenweg, etliche kleine Rundwege, die Behringer Heide, Fürstengrab, Seevetrail, Büsenbachtal und die Höllenschlucht bis nach Buchholz)





wechselten sich ab mit sandigen Forstwegen.





Zurück von Buchholz über den Pferdekopf, Handeloh, Seevetrail die 2., Meningen, Undeloh, das Radenbachtal, Pastor Bode Weg, Wilsede, Totengrund, Steingrund, Niederhavenbeck, Spitzbubenweg die 2. und Hof Möhr zum Zeltplatz nach Heber.













Am dritten Tag, 04.08.  ging es dann wieder eher unspektakulär in Richtung Heimat.





War eine schöne Tour mit Gepäck. Sowas werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal wiederholen. Einfach losradeln und neben dem Bike pennen wo es einen gerade hinverschlagen hat.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (9. August 2011)

hui, toller Bericht und Bilder "thanks" Das hat ja fast so was wie vom Wilden Westen und ungeahnte Freiheit hierzulande "toll, ich komm ins schwärmen - sollte ich auch mal machen"


----------



## foxi (9. August 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Dienstag komm ich nich mit in´Deister, Hätte aber nachmittags Zeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn dein Angebot noch gilt, dann sei morgen früh hier bei mir, ok?


----------



## flopp i (9. August 2011)

@ Foxi :

Angeboht gilt noch, Auto bekomm ich auch, bin dann um 9 rum da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (9. August 2011)

@ Rabe :

hast du fein gemacht  
-da werd ich ja fast wehmütig, die Gegend kenn ich noch
Hätt ich auch Lust zu, sowas zu machen, fehlen mir nur noch n paar Ausrüstungsteile für.
-naja, man kann eben nich alles...

Und ???
warta im Deister? wie war?


----------



## -rabe- (9. August 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> @ Rabe :
> 
> Und ???
> warta im Deister? wie war?



Stephan musste arbeiten deshalb war ich alleine los. 

Ist ne nette kleine Deistertour bei durchwachsenem Wetter geworden. Start war um 0700 an der BH. 

Mein Tacho zeigt :  100,5 km
                           2772 hm
                           8,18 h Fahrzeit


Nebenbei hatte ich Stephans Garmin laufen. Das ist auf etwas andere Werte gekommen. 
Leider knapp unter 100km. 
Dafür knapp über 2800hm  

Naja, ich bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden. 

Der Track und das Höhenprofil sieht gut aus. Setze ich die Tage hier noch rein.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (10. August 2011)

> Mein Tacho zeigt : 100,5 km
> 2772 hm
> 8,18 h Fahrzeit


Du machst mir Angst


----------



## -rabe- (10. August 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst



Ist alles nur Training für die zwei grösseren Events dieses und nächstes Jahr. 

Etliche Abschnitte und Trails bin doppelt gefahren. 
Immer nur Rakete und co bergab geht aber auch nicht. Irgendwann lässt dann Kraft und Kondi nach und mann muss sehen das man ein bisschen Strecke macht, sonst läuft einem die Zeit davon. So wollte ich Rakete eigentlich zum späten Nachmittag noch runter, habs dann aber sein lassen. Ich war einfach schon zu kaputt und hatte Angst, auch wegen den Bodenverhältnissen, noch zu stürzen.









kreuz und quer hin und her, hoch und runter immer munter 

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (11. August 2011)

Moin,
Foxi und ich sind gestern vormittag durch die Krähe, "reuz und quer hin und her"
Waren schöne 3Std, Wetter war super, der Boden war richtig gut -fahrbar auch da wo sonst nur Pulver is.
Kannte zwar die Ecke schon, schon mal da gewesen, aber die Trails...
Mit Rabe könn wa aber nich mitstinken.


----------



## -rabe- (11. August 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Moin,
> Foxi und ich sind gestern vormittag durch die Krähe, "reuz und quer hin und her"
> Waren schöne 3Std, Wetter war super, der Boden war richtig gut -fahrbar auch da wo sonst nur Pulver is.
> Kannte zwar die Ecke schon, schon mal da gewesen, aber die Trails...



Krähe muss ich auch unbedingt mal wieder . FOOOOXIIIII ich brauch einen Trailführer. Sonst finde ich wieder die Einstiege nicht .

Wie wärs denn am Samstag. Ab späten Vormittag hätte ich Zeit, kann aber auch gegen Abend sein. Da bin ich flexibel.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (12. August 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Krähe muss ich auch unbedingt mal wieder . FOOOOXIIIII ich brauch einen Trailführer. Sonst finde ich wieder die Einstiege nicht .
> 
> Wie wärs denn am Samstag. Ab späten Vormittag hätte ich Zeit, kann aber auch gegen Abend sein. Da bin ich flexibel.
> 
> Rainer



Und ich muss am WE arbeiten...


----------



## foxi (16. August 2011)

ups, Sorry. Am We ging leider garnichts Morgen ist eine Tour durch die Rehburger Berge angesagt. Also wer sich noch mit anhängen möcht ??? Abfahrt hier in Ni mit den PKW um 14.30. Start dann mit den Radel von Mardorf aus -  in die Berge.
Krähe ginge dann bei mir am Freitag noch oder nächste Woche, da ist frei


----------



## flopp i (17. August 2011)

wann würdest du Freitag starten? Mit ganz viel Glück hab ich nachmittags noch Luft.
1430 könnte gehn (fahren), aber ich kann noch nix versprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ionized (18. August 2011)

Ein weiterer Nienburger meldet sich! 

Hatte heute das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und eine echt schöne ausgedehnte Feierabendrunde gedreht, Nienburg City, Oyle, Liebenau (Eiscafè Diana), Stolzenau, Landesbergen, Neustadt, Steinhude und über Langendamm zurück 

Vielleicht fährt man ja mal zusammen.


----------



## -rabe- (18. August 2011)

Ionized schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Nienburger meldet sich!
> 
> Hatte heute das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und eine echt schöne ausgedehnte Feierabendrunde gedreht, Nienburg City, Oyle, Liebenau (Eiscafè Diana), Stolzenau, Landesbergen, Neustadt, Steinhude und über Langendamm zurück
> 
> Vielleicht fährt man ja mal zusammen.



Dann sag ich mal willkommen hier in der Runde. 

Für 100km Feierabendrunden bin ich auch zu haben.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (18. August 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Krähe ginge dann bei mir am Freitag



Das würde mir morgen auch passen. Ob Vor- oder Nachmittag ist mir egal.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (18. August 2011)

suupi, dann bis morgen 14.30 Treffpunkt bei mir Aber keine 100km  sonst müsstest du mit den Radel anreisen. Falls sich noch jemand mit einklinken möchte, wir fahren dann über die Heka in Wald und können dich mit auflesen ca.14.40 dann!

@Ionized: Wellcome, schöne Runde bist du da gedreht. Mache ich auch nach möglichkeit immer so, wenn in Liebenau angekommen, erst mal lecker Eispause Wäre klasse wenn es für ne gemainsamme Tour passt.


----------



## -rabe- (18. August 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> suupi, dann bis morgen 14.30 Treffpunkt bei mir



passt  

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (19. August 2011)

Bin heut leider nich dabei 
-
Moin Ionized, deiner Tour nach zu urteilen, bist du auch nich erst seit gestern hier in der Gegend mit dem Bike unterwgs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ionized (19. August 2011)

Moin Flopp,

stimmt, ich bin seit einigen Jahren mit dem MTB im Nienburger Umland unterwegs.

Da ich primär Kraftsport mache, bleibt leider nicht mehr viel Zeit zum Biken übrig.
Bei dem aktuellen Mistwetter bin ich zum Spinning übergegangen, da muss ich das Bike auch nicht putzen 

Wird Zeit, das endlich mal der Sommer rauskommt!


----------



## -rabe- (19. August 2011)

Ionized schrieb:


> Bei dem aktuellen Mistwetter bin ich zum Spinning übergegangen, da muss ich das Bike auch nicht putzen



Nur ein dreckiges MTB ist ein gutes MTB.  

Rainer


----------



## Ionized (19. August 2011)

Moin Rabe,

wahre Worte


----------



## -rabe- (19. August 2011)

Ionized schrieb:


> Moin Rabe,
> 
> wahre Worte



Also runter vom ollen Spinningrad und ab in den Wald.

Frische Waldluft ist sowieso durch nichts zu ersetzen. Schon gar nicht durch klimatisierte Muckibudenluft. 

Aber ich oute mich trotzdem mal als Muckibudengänger. Immerhin sind meine Rückenprobleme seitdem Vergangenheit.

Viel, viel schöner ist`s aber auf dem MTB im Wald. 

Rainer


----------



## Ionized (19. August 2011)

Klar, ist das Frischluftbiken vorzuziehen, überhaupt keine Frage.

Bei strömenden Regen fahre ich allerdings nicht draussen rum, aus dem Alter bin ich raus 
Und bevor ich tatenlos meinen Körper dem Verfall überlasse, wird Indoor gepowert 

Bevor die Frage gestellt wird, nein, ich bin noch keine 40


----------



## -rabe- (19. August 2011)

Ionized schrieb:


> Klar, ist das Frischluftbiken vorzuziehen, überhaupt keine Frage.
> 
> Bei strömenden Regen fahre ich allerdings nicht draussen rum, aus dem Alter bin ich raus
> Und bevor ich tatenlos meinen Körper dem Verfall überlasse, wird Indoor gepowert
> ...



Naja, dann warte mal bis du 40 bist. Ab dann nutzt man jede Minute im Wald.  Und wenn biken nicht mehr geht, nimmt man halt den Hund mit.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (19. August 2011)

Hallo Jungs,
ich bin wieder da. Korsika ist toll. Leider nix für´s Bike. Schlechte Karten alles Dornen (Plattfußgefahr). Ich hab´s 2mal versucht. In den Bergen kann man doch besser biken. Bin z.Zt. bißchen ausser Gefecht ( fiese Zahn OP ). Ich möcht mal wieder im Sellingloh fahren. Vielleicht Film drehen.
Bis dahin
Wolfgang


----------



## flopp i (19. August 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Ich möcht mal wieder im Sellingloh fahren. Vielleicht Film drehen.



Soein Projekt verfolg ich auch nebenbei, Aufnahmen sammeln sich, nur bislang wenig gutes dabei, von der Verarbeitung ganz zu schweigen.
Könnt man ja mal was zusammen machen.
Evtl. hab ich So. Zeit, ansonsten wirds die nächsten 5-6 Wochen schwierig.


----------



## -rabe- (19. August 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Ich möcht mal wieder im Sellingloh fahren. Vielleicht Film drehen.
> Bis dahin
> Wolfgang



Ist ja lustig. Ich hab heute gerade mit Foxi gerätselt ob Ihr wohl schon wieder zurück seid. Und schwups, da meldet sich der Wolfgang.

Wenn Du Zeit hast könnten wir vielleicht am Mittwoch eine kleine Runde drehen. Kann ich aber auch noch nicht 100%ig zusagen. Sonst evtl. am WE 27. o 28.08.


Heute Nachmittag hab ich eine schöne Krähenrunde mit Foxi gedreht.  Die Ecke ist wirklich zu einem tollen Revier geworden.
Bin mal gespannt, wann dort auf dem Berg die "Almhütte" eröffnet wird.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (20. August 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Soein Projekt verfolg ich auch nebenbei, Aufnahmen sammeln sich, nur bislang wenig gutes dabei, von der Verarbeitung ganz zu schweigen.
> Könnt man ja mal was zusammen machen.
> Evtl. hab ich So. Zeit, ansonsten wirds die nächsten 5-6 Wochen schwierig.


 @floppi
mit Drehbuch und Rainer als Hauptact. Wir arbeiten dran
@rabe
Habe nur am Samstagnachmittag evt. Zeit; melde mich aber noch dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (21. August 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> @floppi
> mit Drehbuch und Rainer als Hauptact. Wir arbeiten dran
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## -rabe- (21. August 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Meiwok schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @floppi
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (21. August 2011)

Moin,

ich bin zurück von den Cyclassics und jetzt kann das MTB wieder gescheucht werden. Liegt diese Woche etwas an?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Diamondbacker (22. August 2011)

Moin zusammen,

@Ionized: Herzlich Willkommen bei den "Mittelweser-Granaten".
Wir sollten Dir dann bei Gelegenheit die wunderschönen Trails des Nordkreises zeigen. (Sellingsloh und Heiliger-Berg) Nicht das Du glaubst das MTB kann man nur im Südkreis bergauf und bergab bewegen.

@alle:
Rainer und ich haben im Sellingsloh einen neuen Hot-Spot entdeckt und auch schon einiges "vorbereitet". Wir werden Euch an dieser Stelle informieren, wenn die Einweihung ansteht.

Ich werde die Tage, je nach Wetterlage, nach der Arbeit kurzfristige Runden starten. Jens, wenn Du Bock hast melde Dich.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (22. August 2011)

Ich war ebend mit Hund mal kurz im Sellingsloh. Unser Sandkuhlentrail der von den Waldarbeitern mit Schnittholz zugeschmissen wurde, ist wieder geräumt . Das heisst aber leider nicht, dass er schon wieder befahrbar ist. Es liegt halt noch viel Kleinkram auf dem Trail. Ausserdem sind im unteren Teil tiefe Fahrspuren im Boden . 
Wenn ich es Mittwoch schaffe, werd ich dort mal einen Arbeitseinsatz starten und alles freiräumen.  Dann ergibt sich bestimmt auch noch die ein oder andere Linienführung.
Gleichzeitig haben wir dann noch genügend "Baumaterial" für das von Stephan angesprochene neue Projekt.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (22. August 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> @Ionized: Herzlich Willkommen bei den "Mittelweser-Granaten".
> Wir sollten Dir dann bei Gelegenheit die wunderschönen Trails des Nordkreises zeigen. (Sellingsloh und Heiliger-Berg) Nicht das Du glaubst das MTB kann man nur im Südkreis bergauf und bergab bewegen.
> ...



Meldung!


----------



## flopp i (23. August 2011)

Klingt super, will auch mit. 
Hoffe ihr findet n Termin an dem ich auch kann


----------



## Diamondbacker (23. August 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Klingt super, will auch mit.
> Hoffe ihr findet n Termin an dem ich auch kann


 
Ja Moinsen Iko,

also ich hatte eigentlich vor, heute nach der Arbeit 16:30 Uhr eine Feierabendrunde über Sellingsloh und Heiligen-Berg mit Vilser-Holz zu drehen.
Lockere 50 km Runde bei 26°C mit heute garantiert nassem Schlüpfer.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## flopp i (23. August 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Ja Moinsen Iko,
> 
> also ich hatte eigentlich vor, heute nach der Arbeit 16:30 Uhr eine Feierabendrunde über Sellingsloh und Heiligen-Berg mit Vilser-Holz zu drehen.
> Lockere 50 km Runde bei 26°C mit heute garantiert nassem Schlüpfer.
> ...



Ja super, 
1. bin gerad erst wieder zuhaus
2. hab gleich noch Ausgleichssport

zwischen 7:30 + 17:30 gehts normal bei mir eh nich, außer Fr. ab 13:30
-Lass dir von Rainer meine TelNr geben, in der Zeit bin ich nur so zu erreichen, fals ihr wieder so spontan seit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. August 2011)

Moin,

vor 18.00 Uhr wird das inner Woche auch nichts. Ausnahme auch bei mir der Freitag wo Zeiten so ab 14:30 bei rechtzeitiger Ansage der Tour machbar sind.

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Heute war ich z.B. gegen 20:00 Uhr zu Hause


----------



## flopp i (24. August 2011)

Ab 20:00 kann man ja schon ne "Beleuchtungsfahrt" draus machen


----------



## Meiwok (24. August 2011)

Hallo Foxi,
kannst du mir Samstagnachmittag ab 14:30Uhr die Trials in der Krähe zeigen?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## foxi (24. August 2011)

Klaro, denke das würde gehen. 14.30 an der Heka? 
Allerdings kann ich nur für ca.2h , denn es geht danach zum Brockser Markt


----------



## Meiwok (24. August 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Klaro, denke das würde gehen. 14.30 an der Heka?
> Allerdings kann ich nur für ca.2h , denn es geht danach zum Brockser Markt


Ja klar, ich komme. Hoffentlich komme ich pünktlich raus. Ich geh mal davon aus. Freue mich.
Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (24. August 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Klaro, denke das würde gehen. 14.30 an der Heka?
> Allerdings kann ich nur für ca.2h , denn es geht danach zum Brockser Markt



Ich melde mal Interesse an und auch zeitlich, ich wohne schließlich in Broksen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (25. August 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vor 18.00 Uhr wird das inner Woche auch nichts.
> 
> ...



ohhh....willst jetzt auf den Arm


----------



## ohneworte (25. August 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> ohhh....willst jetzt auf den Arm



Ich fahr morgen Nachmittag Rad in den Harburger Bergen, und Du?


----------



## flopp i (26. August 2011)

Gestern spontan im Sellingslo gewesen,
weit war ich nich, dann hab ich das Reißen bekommen.
Hab die meiste Zeit damit verbracht ne Harvester-Schneise aufzuräumen und n neuen Zugang frei zu machen.
Beides mit schon vorhandenen Trailstücken kombinierbar, oder auch so in eins fahrbar.
Hab unter einem entwurzelten Baum noch ne schöne große und flache Natursteinplatte gefunden.
Also wenn man die so leicht schräg über n Baumstumpf lehgen würde...
War mir nur zu schwer, um sie alleine durch den Wald zu tragen, is aber nich weit.
Bin mir auch noch nich so ganz sicher an welche Stelle genau, denke dazu muß sich die Spur auch noch etwas glätten und einschleifen.
So denn...


----------



## Diamondbacker (26. August 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Gestern spontan im Sellingslo gewesen,
> weit war ich nich, dann hab ich das Reißen bekommen.
> Hab die meiste Zeit damit verbracht ne Harvester-Schneise aufzuräumen und n neuen Zugang frei zu machen.
> Beides mit schon vorhandenen Trailstücken kombinierbar, oder auch so in eins fahrbar.
> ...


 
Fleißig, fleißig.... So lob ik mir dat.
Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, Rainer und ich planen für Mittwoch Nachmittag eine größere Bauaktion im SL. Werkzeug wird gestellt.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## taifun (26. August 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen Nachmittag Rad in den Harburger Bergen, und Du?


rad schwimmen schlafen.....,


----------



## -rabe- (26. August 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Fleißig, fleißig.... So lob ik mir dat.
> Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, Rainer und ich planen für Mittwoch Nachmittag eine größere Bauaktion im SL. Werkzeug wird gestellt.
> Gruß Stephan



Ich muss für Mittwoch leider passen. Da hab ich schon Spätschicht.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (26. August 2011)

> Hab die meiste Zeit damit verbracht ne Harvester-Schneise aufzuräumen


Da könnten wir ja schon ne Selbshilfe Gruppe Gründen

@Jens: Pass schön auf die Gewitterfront auf, die da auf Dich zurast, im zweifel immer die Flucht nach vorne antreten


----------



## flopp i (27. August 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Fleißig, fleißig.... So lob ik mir dat.
> Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, Rainer und ich planen für Mittwoch Nachmittag eine größere Bauaktion im SL. Werkzeug wird gestellt.
> Gruß Stephan



werd dann erst so gegen 1800 da sein können, mit viel Glück kann ich auch etwas früher raus.
Lust hab ich , du aber noch keine Zusage von mir.
Ich werds schon mal notieren


----------



## ohneworte (27. August 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Da könnten wir ja schon ne Selbshilfe Gruppe Gründen
> 
> @Jens: Pass schön auf die Gewitterfront auf, die da auf Dich zurast, im zweifel immer die Flucht nach vorne antreten



Ist uns fast gelungen, auf dem Rückweg haben wir noch eine ordentliche Dusche erhalten. Blitz und Donner sowie Sturm waren aber weit weg!


----------



## flopp i (28. August 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Fleißig, fleißig.... So lob ik mir dat.
> Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, Rainer und ich planen für Mittwoch Nachmittag eine größere Bauaktion im SL. Werkzeug wird gestellt.
> Gruß Stephan



 Sch***e !!!

Stephan, Mittwoch geht bei mir auch nich, hab n 19:00 Termin vergessen, da muß ich hin. 

 Schaade !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (29. August 2011)

...macht nix. Ich muß mal schauen ob ich Dienstag mit der Firma zum Markt fahre.  Vielleicht ist mir dann auch nicht nach buddelei und bückerei.:kotz:
Gruß Stephan


----------



## flopp i (29. August 2011)

Hab dafür gestern schon mal vor gearbeitet.
War mit Kumpel los, der  hat ne interessante Stelle gesehen, die uns leztendlich zu n zu ner ganz neuen Runde verholfen hat.
Viele Äste, morsche Bäume, Stacheldrat und Brombeeren bei Seite geschaft, n Bischen geschaufelt 
-und, siehe da, schon mal nich schlecht. Da geht aber noch einiges 
Möcht da ganz gerne noch n Anschlus in 1-2 Andere Richtungen dran haben und etwas flüssiger könnte das auch noch zu befahren werden.
Denke ich werd mich aber erst in 4 Wochen da wieder eingehender mit beschäftigen können,
der K-Markt steht vor der Tür, da muß ich auch noch viel für machen.
Aber dann...


----------



## Meiwok (29. August 2011)

Ich war am Samstag mit Foxi in der Krähe (Trialparadies). Der kann ja auch so gute Sachen bauen. Vielen Dank dafür. Könnt ihr nicht mal die Krähe mit Sellingloh verbinden. Das wär doch ideal.
Bis bald mal wieder
Wolfgang 
@ FOXI Danke für die Führung


----------



## foxi (30. August 2011)

joo, war ne schöne Runde und es warten noch ein Paar Projekte auf Verwirklichung 
Verbindung  Wollen wir auch noch angehen. "1.Trans Mittelweser" heisst das Zauberwort. 
Wie sieht es bei euch aus am 24. oder 25.9 für die Tour?
min 130km > 6h Fahrzeit - denke ich
Meldungen!


----------



## Diamondbacker (30. August 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> joo, war ne schöne Runde und es warten noch ein Paar Projekte auf Verwirklichung
> Verbindung  Wollen wir auch noch angehen. "1.Trans Mittelweser" heisst das Zauberwort.
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus am 24. oder 25.9 für die Tour?
> min 130km > 6h Fahrzeit - denke ich
> Meldungen!


 
1.Trans-Mittelweser? Das klingt nach einer Mega-Veranstaltung. 
Ich bin am Start.
Bin schon gespannt auf Deine Routenauswahl.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (30. August 2011)

Das hört sich nicht so schlecht an, Prio ist aber der 25.09.!


----------



## -rabe- (30. August 2011)

Die erste Trans Mittelweser .
Am 25.09 wäre ich auch dabei. 24.09 geht bei mir leider garnicht.


Bin heute noch mal mit Bike und Säge für eine Feierabendrunde im Sellingsloh gewesen. Dadurch das Brokser Markt war und es zeitweise ordentlich geregnet hat, war das Heimatrevier wie ausgestorben.
Die beste Gelegenheit  schnell mal einen ganz neuen Trail aus dem Boden zu stampfen.  Man darf gespannt sein.
Der 25.09. wäre ja ein guter Vorstellungstermin dafür . Der Trail hat so ein bisschen was vom "bösen Muschitrail" . Deshalb habe ihn mal "Muschi 2" getauft.

Ausserdem habe ich heute das Jahr 2011 zum Jahr der Kette erklärt.
Mir ist heute zum dritten mal dieses Jahr die Kette gerissen.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (31. August 2011)

25. klingt für mich auch gut,
130 is zwar nich ganz meine Hausnummer, aber mal sehn was draus wird.
Vlt. komm ich zwischendurch ja auch dazu das Stück von Sonntag noch zurecht zu feilen.

@Rabe: hoffe wir bauen nich direckt an der selben Stelle, nich das wir uns da noch gegenseitig ins Handwerk pfuschen


----------



## -rabe- (31. August 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> @Rabe: hoffe wir bauen nich direckt an der selben Stelle, nich das wir uns da noch gegenseitig ins Handwerk pfuschen



Ich denke nicht. Ausser ein paar Rehen, meinem Trailspürhund 

 und mir, hatte dort lange keiner einen Fuss hingesetzt. Und das obwohl der Wanderweg eigentlich in Sichtweite und die Harvesterschneise direkt daneben verläuft.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. September 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Die erste Trans Mittelweser .
> Am 25.09 wäre ich auch dabei. 24.09 geht bei mir leider garnicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Lern mal schalten...


----------



## Deleted180027 (1. September 2011)

Samstag Tour geplant ?

Hallo Leute habt ihr am Samstag was bikerisches vor ? 
Jetzt ist mein Bike endlich fertig (war ne menge dran kaputt), na ja wird ja auch viel bewegt.
Wo geht denn was ?? Möglichst bei mir in der Nähe weil mit meinem Mini kann ich das Bike nur schwer transportieren  
Bin über vorschläge dankbar.


----------



## ohneworte (3. September 2011)

Ich bin noch bis Sonntag in Friedrichshafen!


----------



## -rabe- (4. September 2011)

Ich war heute wieder zu Fuss und mit Hund im Sellingsloh. Was glaubt Ihr, was ich da gefunden hab?      


Richtig!!! 

schon wieder einen neuen Trail. 
Wie üblich braucht der noch ein bisschen Feinarbeit, aber dass ist schnell erledigt. 


@ floppi:  Die Stelle an der Du mit Deinem Kumpel angefangen hast zu bauen, ist dass dort wo so ein alter Gartenstuhl im Wald rumliegt?

Da bin ich heute nämlich langgelaufen, hab Reifenspuren gesehen und es sah so aus als ob da jemand angefangen hat eine Spur zu ziehen. 

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (5. September 2011)

den Gartenstuhl haben wir mitgebracht, um uns auszuruhen
Nee, aber da liegst du richtig.
Geht unten beim Ausgang der anderen Grube los, zwischen Weg + Waldrand, runter zu der Grube und dann da son Bischen.
In der Ecke seh ich noch Potenzial, denke an eine Verbindung zum oberhalb laufenden Weg und durch den Laubwald auch.
Mit der Grube haben wir auch noch so einiges im Sinn, schade nur das in der einen Ecke der Bio-Stacheldrat (Brommbeeren) so doll wuchert, da brauch mans gar nich erst zu versuchen


----------



## Diamondbacker (5. September 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> joo, war ne schöne Runde und es warten noch ein Paar Projekte auf Verwirklichung
> Verbindung  Wollen wir auch noch angehen. "1.Trans Mittelweser" heisst das Zauberwort.
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus am 24. oder 25.9 für die Tour?
> min 130km > 6h Fahrzeit - denke ich
> Meldungen!


 
Also, folgende Meldungen für den Sonntag 25.09.2011 liegen vor.

Foxi
Diamondbacker
Floppi
rabe
ohneworte

Wir erwarten noch weitere Anmeldungen: 
Traut Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (5. September 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Also, folgende Meldungen für den Sonntag 25.09.2011 liegen vor.
> 
> Foxi
> Diamondbacker
> ...


 
Ich würd ja auch gern. Muss aber arbeiten (verkaufsoffener Sonntag)

NEID!!!
Viel Spass euch trotzdem


----------



## ohneworte (5. September 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Also, folgende Meldungen für den Sonntag 25.09.2011 liegen vor.
> 
> Foxi
> Diamondbacker
> ...



Ich muss da auch dringend meine Neuerwerbung ausführen:





Freue mich schon darauf!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## flopp i (6. September 2011)

Bin vorerst auch noch dabei, hoffe aber das es unterwegs noch irgendwo n Notausgang gibt. 
Wie schon erwähnt, bin ich 130 nich gewöhnt. Vlt hilft mir ja der neue Sattel das durch zu stehen /aus zu sitzen

-große Vorfreude-

@ohneworte: 
sieht nett aus, Farbe passt zu dem Napf, oder is das n Originalteil?


----------



## foxi (6. September 2011)

@Jens: schickes Teil -  Doping für die Trans Mittelweser
@Wolfgang: Schade - aber wir können dann bei Dir im Laden einfliegen und du veredelst uns die Karossen

Ich werde dann noch bei stramm und co anfragen zwecks Mitfahrer!

Grober Ablauf!

Tourstart in Hassel  (floppy wird evtl. in Hoya eingesammelt)
Tourstart um 8:30

Verlauf: Seichtes einrollen über die Wesermarsch nach Hoya zum Selingsloh, wo wir uns das erste mal die Kante geben - einmal quer durch die besten Trails. Dann vermutlich über den Fluss/Becken Trail Richtung Broksen, dort erstmal Spät-Aufsteherfrühstück (Pause) dann wird uns Jens durch seine Trails führen. Heiligenfeld wird dann auch noch durchflogen. Von dort geht es dann wieder an den Rand des Selingsloh und über den Schwerringer Wald (Forstautobahn A1) nach Marklohe. Weiter durch den Oylerwald über die Wesermarsch nach Nienburg- in der City dann eine ordentliche Runde Posen mit Pause Über die Köhlerberge- Langendamm (Pufftrails und Osterberg) geht es dann zum Stöcksersee/(Grillpause bei ordentlichen Wetter) Dann durch die Krähe, ich frag heut mal nach was die Alm macht! und zum Schluss über den Weserradweg nach Hassel.


Ist doch gut zu schaffen


----------



## foxi (6. September 2011)

Gerade gefunden, wir können die Alm besichtigen!!!
http://www.lk-nienburg.de/bawn/page.php?site=14&id=901000176


----------



## ohneworte (6. September 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Bin vorerst auch noch dabei, hoffe aber das es unterwegs noch irgendwo n Notausgang gibt.
> Wie schon erwähnt, bin ich 130 nich gewöhnt. Vlt hilft mir ja der neue Sattel das durch zu stehen /aus zu sitzen
> 
> -große Vorfreude-
> ...



Selbstverständlich ist das ein Originalteil!


----------



## flopp i (7. September 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> @Jens: schickes Teil -  Doping für die Trans Mittelweser
> @Wolfgang: Schade - aber wir können dann bei Dir im Laden einfliegen und du veredelst uns die Karossen
> 
> Ich werde dann noch bei stramm und co anfragen zwecks Mitfahrer!
> ...



Klingt sehr gut, von mir gibts daher noch keine Absage


----------



## foxi (7. September 2011)

ich erwarte auch gar keine, dabei sein ist alles - egal wie

So ungefähr könnte es aussehen, nicht erschrecken - ist die lange Version!


http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xxlyveotmgmjxkuo


----------



## -rabe- (7. September 2011)

Hast ja ne schöne Runde zusammengestellt.
Vor allem die wohl nördlichste Berghütte mit Gipfelkreuz Deutschlands müssen wir unbedingt besuchen. Vielleicht ist das ja dann auch noch die MTB - Erstbefahrung. 

Einzig die Startzeit finde ich mit 8.30 recht spät. Da wird uns wohl die Zeit am Nachmittag davonlaufen. Ich plädiere mal für einen Start spätestens um 8.00, besser noch um 7.30.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Hast ja ne schöne Runde zusammengestellt.
> Vor allem die wohl nördlichste Berghütte mit Gipfelkreuz Deutschlands müssen wir unbedingt besuchen. Vielleicht ist das ja dann auch noch die MTB - Erstbefahrung.
> 
> Einzig die Startzeit finde ich mit 8.30 recht spät. Da wird uns wohl die Zeit am Nachmittag davonlaufen. Ich plädiere mal für einen Start spätestens um 8.00, besser noch um 7.30.
> ...



Puh, ist das früh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ionized (7. September 2011)

Der frühe Biker fängt die Baumwurzel oder wie war das?


----------



## -rabe- (7. September 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Puh, ist das früh!



Naja, dreistellige Kilometer mit Trailanteil auf dem MTB ist halt nicht ebend mal so. Erfahrungsgemäss werden die kleinen Stops am Nachmittag häufiger und länger. Da ist es schon nicht schlecht bis zum Mittag möglichst viele Kilometer auf der Uhr zu haben.

Rainer


----------



## Ionized (7. September 2011)

Dreistellig ist schon heftig, das ganze Spektakel soll ja auch noch Spaß machen.


----------



## foxi (8. September 2011)

Ich denke auch Spass und keine Hetzerei! , dass mit den Trails dürfen wir erstmal nicht übertreiben. Also nur die Higlights in jedem Revier und schwups weiter....hm das werden dann ungefähr 7-8h Fahrzeit mal sehen ob es hinhaut. Nächstes Jahr sind wir schlauer


----------



## Meiwok (8. September 2011)

Ihr seid ja schon ganz nervös 
Ich würd so gern mitkommen. Nächstes Mal hab ich aber auch ein Wörtchen mit zu reden beim Termin
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Diamondbacker (8. September 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja schon ganz nervös
> Ich würd so gern mitkommen. Nächstes Mal hab ich aber auch ein Wörtchen mit zu reden beim Termin
> Gruß Wolfgang


 
Moin Wolfgang,

wir werden Dir am Sonntag einen kleinen Besuch abstatten. Je nach Wetterlage stehen entweder verschwitzte oder verschlammte Biker vor Deinem Laden.  Nur kurz. Wir wollen Dir nicht die Kundschaft vertreiben.

@Foxi: Super Runde, die Du da zusammengestellt hast. Endlich ein Gipfelkreuz im Revier.
Mit der Startzeit muß ich Rainer Recht geben. Also spätestens 08:00 Uhr Abfahrt Hassel sollten wir einplanen.
@floppi: Der Spaßfaktor soll schon im Vordergrund stehen. Dann schafft eigentlich jeder die Herausforderung: TRANS-MITTELWESER. (ist das ein cooler Event-Name)

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Diamondbacker (8. September 2011)

Es gibt einen neuen Trail im Revier.
Rainer und ich haben unser Bauvorhaben abgeschlossen und den neuen
*TORPEDO*- Trail im S.-L getauft und eingeweiht.
Nach der steilen Rampe vom Hauptweg rechts ins Unterholz. Ein wenig runterbremsen im Gefälle,zwischen 2 Bäumen durch dann rechts steil weg den Hang entlang, hinab bis zur Spitzkehre 135° links steil hinunter...über 2 Buckel rollen, an der großen Wurzel vorbei und dann rechts weiter den Hügel hinauf. Den Hauptweg kreuzen und in unseren (wieder aufgeräumten(Danke floppi)) Sandkuhlentrail rein, über Rainers "North-Shore" Rampe gesprungen und das Torpedo die letzten Meter hinunterjagen.

Viel Spaß
Rainer und Stephan


----------



## Ionized (8. September 2011)

Wo soll das sein?


----------



## Diamondbacker (8. September 2011)

Ionized schrieb:


> Wo soll das sein?


 
Moin,
S.-L = Hoyerhagen-Sellingsloh (Nordkreis)
Du treibst Dich ja mehr im Südkreis rum?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ionized (8. September 2011)

Alles klar 
Ich ziehe bis zu 100 KM Radius meine Kreise und nehme alles da kommende auf der Tour mit.

Allerdings ist eure 130KM Tour, inkl. Trails und Sightseeing Option, für mich eine Spur zu viel.


----------



## Diamondbacker (8. September 2011)

Ionized schrieb:


> Alles klar
> Ich ziehe bis zu 100 KM Radius meine Kreise und nehme alles da kommende auf der Tour mit.
> 
> Allerdings ist eure 130KM Tour, inkl. Trails und Sightseeing Option, für mich eine Spur zu viel.


 
Ach was, das glaube ich nicht. Ich denke, so wie foxi das geplant hat, kommen da im Endeffekt keine 130km zusammen. Wir fahren nur die schönsten Trails in jedem Revier. Der Rest ist dann auch viel Straßen und Feldwege fahren.
Und auf den ganzen Tag gesehen, mit einigen Pausen, schafft das jeder.
Also, melde Dich an!


----------



## flopp i (8. September 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Nach der steilen Rampe vom Hauptweg rechts ins Unterholz. Ein wenig runterbremsen im Gefälle,zwischen 2 Bäumen durch dann rechts steil weg den Hang entlang, hinab bis zur Spitzkehre 135° links steil hinunter...über 2 Buckel rollen, an der großen Wurzel vorbei und dann rechts weiter den Hügel hinauf. Den Hauptweg kreuzen und in unseren (wieder aufgeräumten(Danke floppi)) Sandkuhlentrail rein, über Rainers "North-Shore" Rampe gesprungen und das Torpedo die letzten Meter hinunterjagen.



 *HÄÄÄ???? *-kann mich auch gerade gar nich orientieren, die Zeiten bei den Pfadfindern sind scheinbar schon zu lange her.
Die Kuhle kenn ich ja, aber bei welcher Rampe fängst du an? 135°?
Naja, vlt komm ich nachher noch mal raus zum Gartenstuhl, dann schau ich mal ob ich von deiner Beschreibung mehr als nur die Kuhle finde

@ ionized: Bin dies Jahr selten über 50 Km am Tach gefahren, über 100 schon garnich, das wird schon. *Los komm mit*


----------



## -rabe- (8. September 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> *HÄÄÄ???? *-kann mich auch gerade gar nich orientieren, die Zeiten bei den Pfadfindern sind scheinbar schon zu lange her.
> Die Kuhle kenn ich ja, aber bei welcher Rampe fängst du an? 135°?
> Naja, vlt komm ich nachher noch mal raus zum Gartenstuhl, dann schau ich mal ob ich von deiner Beschreibung mehr als nur die Kuhle finde
> 
> @ ionized: Bin dies Jahr selten über 50 Km am Tach gefahren, über 100 schon garnich, das wird schon. *Los komm mit*



@ floppi: Spätestens am 25.09. weist Du was gemeint ist.

@ ionized: Komm ma ruhig mit.  So schnell gibts die Chance nicht wieder in den jeweiligen Heimrevieren die besten Trails an einem Tag zu fahren.
Und  es ist bei uns auch noch keiner im Wald zurückgelassen worden.

@ meiwok: Schade dass Du arbeiten musst. Aber unser Besuch wurde Dir ja schon angekündigt. Da können wir ja bei Dir gegenüber einen schönen Kaffee trinken.
Wenn Du dann das nächste mal dabei bist, können wir ja noch die Steyerberger Trails mit dranhängen.

Ich freu mich schon.
Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (8. September 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Also, folgende Meldungen für den Sonntag 25.09.2011 liegen vor.
> 
> Foxi
> Diamondbacker
> ...


 
Foxi
Diamondbacker
Floppi
rabe
ohneworte
Olaf K.
Marko F.


----------



## flopp i (8. September 2011)

Habs gefunden !!! sacht doch, das der Torpedo gegenüber vom "Klappstuhl" is.
Ja, ich hab den "Klappstuhl" ausgegraben, How! 
Die Abfahrt is nun auch von oben, vom Weg, her zu befahren, habs schon ausprobiert, aber noch nich frei geräumt. 
Kann man ja beide gut verbinden.
Der Torpedo is echt gut geworden, die Ecke hatte ich auch noch im Auge, aber die Idee hatte ich nich.
Der Ausgang aus der Grube und der Weg nach oben raus is aber Identisch.
Äh, sorry, hab mir erlaubt den Durchstich in der zweiten Welle nach der Torpedo-Abfahrt etwas zu verbreitern, bin da dauernd hängen geblieben.
-Habt ihr heut morgen im oberen Teil der Schneise an der anderen Grube die Knüppel wieder in den Weg geschmissen?
Die ham mich fast ausgehebelt war schon etwas dunkel.

@ rabe:
sonne tolle Holzgeschichte könnte man auch gut noch beim Klappstuhl anbauen, kann ich dich dafür anheuern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (8. September 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Habs gefunden !!! sacht doch, das der Torpedo gegenüber vom "Klappstuhl" is.
> Ja, ich hab den "Klappstuhl" ausgegraben, How!
> Die Abfahrt is nun auch von oben, vom Weg, her zu befahren, habs schon ausprobiert, aber noch nich frei geräumt.
> Kann man ja beide gut verbinden.
> ...



Wenn das mit den neuen Trails so weitergeht, können wir nächstes Jahr eine Trans- Sellingsloh planen. 

Für Holzarbeiten jeglicher Art bin ich immer zu haben.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (10. September 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Es gibt einen neuen Trail im Revier.
> Rainer und ich haben unser Bauvorhaben abgeschlossen und den neuen
> *TORPEDO*- Trail im S.-L getauft und eingeweiht.
> Nach der steilen Rampe vom Hauptweg rechts ins Unterholz. Ein wenig runterbremsen im Gefälle,zwischen 2 Bäumen durch dann rechts steil weg den Hang entlang, hinab bis zur Spitzkehre 135° links steil hinunter...über 2 Buckel rollen, an der großen Wurzel vorbei und dann rechts weiter den Hügel hinauf. Den Hauptweg kreuzen und in unseren (wieder aufgeräumten(Danke floppi)) Sandkuhlentrail rein, über Rainers "North-Shore" Rampe gesprungen und das Torpedo die letzten Meter hinunterjagen.
> ...




Den haben wir heute nicht gefunden... 

Dafür liegt eine Menge Holz unten im Kessel!


----------



## flopp i (10. September 2011)

der Torpedo schießt in den anderen Kessel


----------



## flopp i (10. September 2011)

bin evtl morgen,Sonntag, nachmittags da unterwegs.
Genaues weiss man noch nich


----------



## -rabe- (11. September 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> bin evtl morgen,Sonntag, nachmittags da unterwegs.
> Genaues weiss man noch nich



Vielleicht bin ich heute auch noch mal da. Wenn dann aber mit Hund und Säge.  Bis zur TMW wollte ich nämlich noch was fertig haben.

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (11. September 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Hast ja ne schöne Runde zusammengestellt.
> Vor allem die wohl nördlichste Berghütte mit Gipfelkreuz Deutschlands müssen wir unbedingt besuchen. Vielleicht ist das ja dann auch noch die MTB - Erstbefahrung.
> Rainer


 
Ich habe in der Samstag-Ausgabe der Kreiszeitung gelesen, daß der Wanderweg zum Gipfelkreuz nur zu den Öffnungszeiten der BAWN geöffnet ist. Vielleicht sollten wir mal Kontakt aufnehmen, ob eine Befahrung der Alm am Sonntag den 25.09. für die 1.te Trans-Mittelweser möglich wäre.


----------



## ohneworte (11. September 2011)

@ Floppi,

ihr seid ja durchaus mit ordentlich Tempo durch Hoyerhagen Richtung Hoya unterwegs gewesen. Meister Meyer habe ich noch erkannt, den dritten jedoch nicht.

Ich bin heute mit einem weißen Caddy Maxi an Euch vorbeigefahren.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Ionized (11. September 2011)

@Diamondbacker

Der Gipfel ist auch Sa. und So. geöffnet, war gestern und heute auf ein paar Runden dort.

Ich hatte keine Hinweisschilder gesehen, die das Biken ausschliessen, hoffentlich kommen die nicht irgendwann auf die Idee.


----------



## flopp i (12. September 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> @ Floppi,
> 
> ihr seid ja durchaus mit ordentlich Tempo durch Hoyerhagen Richtung Hoya unterwegs gewesen. Meister Meyer habe ich noch erkannt, den dritten jedoch nicht.
> 
> ...


-ich guck nich in jedes Auto das mich in einer Kurve überholt, naja bist ja recht langsam gefahren, machen ja auch nich alle.
Wie schnell wir waren kann ich nich sagen, hab zZ kein Messgerät dran (seit mein Funk-Sigma das rumzicken anfing)
hatten ja auch kein Gegenwind und waren noch nich so ausgepowert.
Ham die Tour nach kleinen technischen Problemen auf der Sraße fortgesetzt, um wenigstens noch n Bischen Bewegung zu haben.
Naja, bei geschätzten deutlich über 3000km kann son Kettenantrieb schon mal Pobleme machen. nun macht er endlich Neuteile dran

Der *torpedo* is ja für mich etwas hackelig zu fahren, da muß ich noch an meiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten.
*Klappstuhl* hat nun auch ne ("ausgeschilderte") Zufahrt von oben, vom Sandweg, bei den Grenzsteinen rein, durchs Laub, bei dem aus der Grube rausstehendem Baum kurz links, kleiner Bogen und die Abfahrt runter.


----------



## foxi (13. September 2011)

Na, ihr seit ja wie die fleißigen Bienchen TORPEDO - ist der Name auch Programm, ich bin gespannt
Morgen Mittwoch um 15.30 startet eine kleine Krähenrunde auf den Monte-Schutto
Dauer ca 2h Treffpunkt oben auf den Parkplatz neben der Müllkippe. Wer möchte und Kann ist gern gesehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (13. September 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Na, ihr seit ja wie die fleißigen Bienchen TORPEDO - ist der Name auch Programm, ich bin gespannt
> Morgen Mittwoch um 15.30 startet eine kleine Krähenrunde auf den Monte-Schutto
> Dauer ca 2h Treffpunkt oben auf den Parkplatz neben der Müllkippe. Wer möchte und Kann ist gern gesehen ?



Ich bin morgen und übermorgen im Schwabenländle. Leider ohne Bike .
Somit auch keine Krähenrunde für mich.

Heute war ich dafür noch auf ne schnelle Runde im Sellingsloh. Die ganzen neuen Hotspots getestet. Jetzt hab ich ne neue Lieblingsrunde.

@ floppi: Der Klappstuhl samt Einstieg oben an den Grenzpfosten geht schon ganz gut. Hast ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Einige Zweige hängen aber noch auf Augenhöhe. Da besteht noch Handlungsbedarf.

Die nächste Sellingslohrunde ist übrigens für Freitag Nachmittag angesetzt.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (13. September 2011)

Freitag nachmittag auf dem Weg Richtung Frankfurt zum Wochendarbeiten...


----------



## flopp i (14. September 2011)

Fr-Mo bin ich auch raus, K-Markt Auf und Abbauen, und dazwischen Met und Bier verklappen 

Liegt für die erste Okt. Woche was an? Hab da frei, kann sein, das ich hier in der Gegend bleibe

@Meiwok:
wg. Film, wolln wa uns da mal zusammen setzen, mal sehen was wir da hin bekommen können? ab Okt. hätt ich da wieder etwas Luft für


----------



## Meiwok (14. September 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Fr-Mo bin ich auch raus, K-Markt Auf und Abbauen, und dazwischen Met und Bier verklappen
> 
> Liegt für die erste Okt. Woche was an? Hab da frei, kann sein, das ich hier in der Gegend bleibe
> 
> ...


 @floppi:
klar will ich auch. Ich hab regelmäßig Zeit Sa ab 14:00; Sonntag und Montag. Sonst geht nix. Wenn ich mal wieder mit euch fahre nem die GopPro jetzt immer mit und film ein bißchen. Dann kann man auch was zusammenschneiden. Welches Programm nimmst du?


----------



## flopp i (14. September 2011)

-Hab "nur" die Playsport von Kodak, macht aber auch super Aufnahmen.
Mit der Montage is es aber etwas doof, da in Handy-Format gebaut.
Hab ne feste Lenker-Halterung, bastel noch an einer für hinten, mit Handytasche am Rucksackträger is nich gut, Helm geht gar nich.
Das Ding macht HD im MOV-Format, kann man aber konvertieren.
Die Bild-Qualli kann mit deiner sicher mitstinken.
Bislang sammel ich nur Aufnahmen und versuch was gescheites hin zu bekommen.
Hab se auch schon an Bäume gehängt oder hin gelehgt, nur alleine is sowas blöd zu machen.
Mit schneiden etc hab ichs noch nich versucht, dafür brauch ich mal n anderen Rechner, kann mir die Filme bislang nur direkt mit der Cam als Abspielgerät am TV ansehen, oder auf der Cam, der Rechner schafft das nich.

*Summ-Summ* die fleißige Waldarbeiter-Biene is wieder durchs Unterholz geflogen.
Hatte kurzfristig frei bekommen und hab mal den neuen Klappspaten und die manuelle Kettensäge getestet 
Wollt das Stück schon "Natter" oder so nennen, is aber noch eher ne Blindschleiche.
Die eine oder andere Kurve is doch zu eng geworden und der Boden is noch viel viel viel zu weich.-fährt sich n Bischen zäh
Da muß ich noch mal bei.
Wenn ihr nach der Holzrampe in der Kurve nich links, sonder so auf 1Uhr fahrt, auf dem Wall weiter bis ihr runterfallt...den Rest findet ihr dann auch noch


----------



## ohneworte (14. September 2011)

Wir wollen morgen Nachmittag eine Runde durch den Sellingsloh drehen falls noch jemand Zeit haben sollte!


----------



## Diamondbacker (14. September 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wir wollen morgen Nachmittag eine Runde durch den Sellingsloh drehen falls noch jemand Zeit haben sollte!


 
Moin Jens,
dein Kumpel hat gestern Abend schon gefragt. Den haben wir nach seinem Plattfuß am Parkplatz Sellingsloh getroffen. Marko, Helge und ich waren schon spät dran. Ab 20:00 Uhr wirds im Wald bald Zeit für meine Ixon.
Mal schauen wann ich aus der Firma komme. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (14. September 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> dein Kumpel hat gestern Abend schon gefragt. Den haben wir nach seinem Plattfuß am Parkplatz Sellingsloh getroffen. Marko, Helge und ich waren schon spät dran. Ab 20:00 Uhr wirds im Wald bald Zeit für meine Ixon.
> Mal schauen wann ich aus der Firma komme. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch.
> 
> Gruß Stephan




Karsten mit dem schwarz-roten UPCT Fully? Trainiert der etwa heimlich?


----------



## ohneworte (15. September 2011)

Trails gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ionized (15. September 2011)

Koordinaten bitte


----------



## -rabe- (16. September 2011)

Ionized schrieb:


> Koordinaten bitte



Die gibts nur am 25.09 live und in Farbe.  

@ Stephan: Ich starte heute schon am frühen Nachmittag in Richtung Wald. Muss nämlich spätestens um 1900 wieder zu Hause sein. Wenn Du nach Feierabend los willst, melde Dich mal per Handy. Dann können wir uns im SL treffen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (16. September 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Die gibts nur am 25.09 live und in Farbe.
> 
> @ Stephan: Ich starte heute schon am frühen Nachmittag in Richtung Wald. Muss nämlich spätestens um 1900 wieder zu Hause sein. Wenn Du nach Feierabend los willst, melde Dich mal per Handy. Dann können wir uns im SL treffen.
> 
> Rainer



Und ich bin bei dem schönen Wetter heute bis inklusiv Sonntag eingespannt...


----------



## -rabe- (16. September 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich bin bei dem schönen Wetter heute bis inklusiv Sonntag eingespannt...



Ich dreh dann hier ne Runde für Dich mit.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (16. September 2011)

Wieder zurück aus dem Sellingsloh. Schön mit Stephan die Trails gerockt und dann kam was irgendwann kommen musste. Auf dem bösen, bösen Muschitrail hat`s mich zerrissen . Kleiner Drop, vielleicht ein kleines bisschen zu schnell, zu weit gesprungen, schlecht gelandet und dann frontal in eine Eiche eingeschlagen.
Ich bin zum Glück an dem Baum so halbwegs vorbeigekommen und hab ausser ein paar Abschürfungen am rechten Arm/Schulter/A....backe und einem Riss im linken Ohr nix dramatisches abgekriegt. Aber mal sehen was mir morgen früh so alles weh tut.
Das Bike hat leider einen Totalschaden. Einen fetten Knick im Ober und Unterrohr. Der Radstand ist deutlich kürzer geworden. Bei der Gabel bin ich mir nicht sicher. Auf den ersten Blick sah sie ganz gut aus und scheint auch noch zu funzen, kann aber sein das der Übergang zwischen Schaft und Gabelkrone auch einen weg hat.

Irgendwie muss da wohl in nächster Zeit was anderes her. Mal schauen was das Budget so hergibt. Rahmen und wohl auch ne Gabel.
Also wer noch was brauchbares rumliegen hat, ich bin Verhandlungsbereit.

Bleibt mir wohl erstmal nur der Part des Trailbauers.
Vielleicht sollte ich als erstes mal die Eiche umsägen, damit ich beim nächsten mal mehr Platz habe.

Rainer (Baumschubser)


----------



## Ionized (16. September 2011)

Alter, was machst du denn für Sachen!?
Zum Glück ist es beim Materialschaden geblieben.

Wenn die die Eiche gekillt hast ... ich hole das Holz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (16. September 2011)

Ionized schrieb:


> Alter, was machst du denn für Sachen!?
> Zum Glück ist es beim Materialschaden geblieben.
> 
> Wenn die die Eiche gekillt hast ... ich hole das Holz



Das passt auch sehr gut in meinen Ofen.

Rainer


----------



## Ionized (16. September 2011)

Halbe-halbe? Ich bringe auch die Kettensäge mit


----------



## -rabe- (16. September 2011)

Ionized schrieb:


> Halbe-halbe? Ich bringe auch die Kettensäge mit



Kettensäge? Hab ich selber.

Was ich brauch ist ein neuen Rahmen.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (17. September 2011)

ohje, dass ist ja gar kein  Gute Besserung von mir
Was für ein Rahmen schwebt dir denn so vor -hard oder -weich ?


----------



## Meiwok (17. September 2011)

@ Rabe
Na Rainer, das sind ja keine guten Nachrichten. Gute Besserung, vonmir auch.
Ich hab noch ein neues Laufrad evt.2 . Ich glaube DTSWISS mit Schnellspanner. Ich hab Steckachse deshalb geb ich´s ab.
Genaue Daten schreib ich noch.
Schon Dich für nächstes WE
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (17. September 2011)

So, heute hab ich mein Bike geschlachtet. Der Knickrahmen hängt jetzt als abschreckendes Beispiel in meiner Werkstatt. Vielleicht hab ich ja Mitleid mit der Eiche, säge sie nicht um sondern hänge den Rahmen einfach in den Baum und lasse ihn einwachsen.
Die Gabel sieht eigentlich makellos aus. Da muss ich nochmal einen Fachmann konsultieren. Ich denke ich setzte mich Montag mal mit Magura in Verbindung. Davon hängt dann auch ab, wie es weitergeht.
Tendenziell hätte ich ja lieber wieder ein Hardtail, aber gerne auch mit etwas mehr Federweg und hinten einem fetten Schlappen. (
Fully käme wohl wirklich nur bei einem Top Gebrauchtangebot in die engere Wahl.
Wenns die Gabel noch tut, könnte ich mir auch einfach den selben Rahmen wieder holen. Da wüsste ich dann auf jeden Fall was mich erwartet und wäre die wohl günstigste und schnellste Alternative.
Fragen über Fragen aber noch keine Antworten.
Mein LRS hat den Crash besser überstanden als ich. Eine gerissene Speiche im HR hab ich heute gefunden. Direkt im Nippel abgerissen. Die kann aber auch schon etwas länger durch sein.

Mit der Trans- Mittelweser nächste Woche...
Lädierte Schulter, lädierter Hintern, noch kein Bike, aber 130km fahren wollen. Keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll.

Rainer


----------



## Ionized (17. September 2011)

Der Trend geht doch klar zum Zweit Bike! 
Vielleicht leiht dir jemand für die Tour ein Bike?

Die Idee mit dem Bike in die Eiche "hängen" finde ich klasse.
Das Ding ist eh hin und wäre dort gut aufgehoben, also los gehts!


----------



## Strampelmann (17. September 2011)

Hi, 
ich fahre normalerweise im Warwer Sand, bin aber auf der Suche nach Alternativen. Sonst wirds langweilig. Sellingsloh liegt doch nicht weit weg, würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren. Bei Google Maps hab ich da nur ein kleines Waldgebiet gesehen, so etwa 2x1km. Fahrt ihr da? Kann man da eine Runde basteln, so 15km (eine Stunde), ohne allzu viel doppelt zu fahren?

Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine kurze Beschreibung oder einen GPS-Track?

Würde mich freuen wenn ich dort mal eine Runde drehen könnte. 

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Diamondbacker (18. September 2011)

Strampelmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre normalerweise im Warwer Sand, bin aber auf der Suche nach Alternativen. Sonst wirds langweilig. Sellingsloh liegt doch nicht weit weg, würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren. Bei Google Maps hab ich da nur ein kleines Waldgebiet gesehen, so etwa 2x1km. Fahrt ihr da? Kann man da eine Runde basteln, so 15km (eine Stunde), ohne allzu viel doppelt zu fahren?
> 
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine kurze Beschreibung oder einen GPS-Track?
> ...


 
Moin Andreas,

Ja, wir fahren da und in Bruchhausen-Vilsen und Umgebung.
Wenn wir die große Runde mit allen Trails fahren sind es so 60-70km von meiner Haustür aus gemessen.
Dann wird auch z.B. der Heilige-Berg 2-3 mal hochgestrampelt aber immer auf anderen Trails hinuntergejagt.
GPS-Daten geben wir nicht raus. Aber wenn Du dich mal bei einer Wochenendrunde einklinken willst, nehmen wir Dich gerne mal mit.


Gruß Stephan


----------



## Diamondbacker (18. September 2011)

Hey Du Eichenbumser,
Ich hoffe Deinen Prellungen und Deinem Ohr gehts besser. Deinen Knickrahmen habe ich mir heute in Deiner Werkstatt noch mal angeschaut. Junge, Junge Du bist aber auch geflogen!!!!
Im Herstellerforum bei Transalp gibts die neuen Modelle 2012.
Wenn Du Dir mein Diamondback zum umbauen holen willst, Du weißt ja wo es steht.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (18. September 2011)

Eichenb..... und dass mit dem Ohr - nimm das nächste mal Deine Kettensäge mit
Hier könnte ein Terrago für Umbaumaßnahmen  zwecks Teilnahme an Transmittelweser2011 herhalten. Vielleicht weiss der Jens aber noch ne Alternative


----------



## Strampelmann (18. September 2011)

Hi Stephan, 

danke für das Angebot. "Große Runde" hört sich super an, ich würde mich da aber eher langsam herantasten.  Du hast es hier mit jemandem zu tun, der weit jenseits der 20 die Zeit in seinem Bürojob verbringt. So 15 oder 20km wären schon optimal .... 
Ich versuche mit einem Kollegen ein mal die Woche unterwegs zu sein, klappt aber nur seltenst. Wir haben es dann in den Feierabend gelegt, was nun mit kürzer werdenden Tagen wohl kaum noch zu schaffen ist. Das Wochenende gehört meist der Familie. 
Ich werde hier mal den Thread beobachten und mich zu einer WE-Runde einklinken, aber wohl eher nicht 70km. 

Ich freu mich drauf. 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Diamondbacker (19. September 2011)

Strampelmann schrieb:


> Hi Stephan,
> 
> Ich werde hier mal den Thread beobachten und mich zu einer WE-Runde einklinken, aber wohl eher nicht 70km.
> 
> ...


 
Moinsen,

also wir sind alle jenseits der 30 und fahren am nächsten Wochenende (Sonntag 25.09. Abfahrt 08:00 Uhr Hassel Weser) die 1.te TRANS-MITTELWESER. Da kommen dann wohl über den Tag gesehen, mehr als 100km zusammen. Also ist das Alter keine Ausrede.

Wir fahren am Wochenende oft im Sellingsloh nur 2-3 Stunden.
Da kommen dann 20-30km zusammen.
Bis denne


----------



## ohneworte (19. September 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Eichenb..... und dass mit dem Ohr - nimm das nächste mal Deine Kettensäge mit
> Hier könnte ein Terrago für Umbaumaßnahmen  zwecks Teilnahme an Transmittelweser2011 herhalten. Vielleicht weiss der Jens aber noch ne Alternative



Moin,

ich habe momentan aus meinem Bestand sowohl ein Hardtail als auch mein AM-Fully abzugeben.

Bei Bedarf PN an mich!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Strampelmann (19. September 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Wir fahren am Wochenende oft im Sellingsloh nur 2-3 Stunden.
> Da kommen dann 20-30km zusammen.



Das ist so meine etwa meine Liga. Mehr bekomme ich meistens auch nicht von der Regierung genehmigt, für die Familie bleibt ja auch nur das Wochenende. 
Das Waldgebiet im Sellingsloh sieht gar nicht so groß aus.

Edit: Das Alter soll keine Ausrede sein. Es kommt halt auf die Gruppe an. Irgendwer hat hier mal geschrieben (sinngemäß): "Der Langsamste fährt voraus. Du bist vorne in anaeroben Breich und hinten fahren sie freihändig." Wenn man da mit 70km anfängt kann das auch nach hinten losgehen, man sollte sich bei kürzeren Strecken erstmal kennenlernen. Wenns dann paßt - gerne mehr! Es soll ja Spaß machen.


----------



## -rabe- (19. September 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe momentan aus meinem Bestand sowohl ein Hardtail als auch mein AM-Fully abzugeben.
> 
> ...



Ein komplettes Bike gibt das Budget auf die schnelle nicht her. 

Aber du hast nicht zufällig noch ne Gabel mit 120-130mm und Schnellspanner vorzugsweise noch in schwarz rumliegen?

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (19. September 2011)

So, der K-Markt is nun über die Bühne, nun hab ich wieder etwas mehr Luft.

*Hallo dem Strampelmann* auch von mir, komm gerne her, für diese flache Gegend haben wir hier n echtes Juwel vor der Tür.
Da du aus Bremen kommst: in Zeven gibts ne geile Strecke, wird von nem Verein betreut und in Schuß gehalten. 
Um dort zu fahren mußte dich da aber nich anmelden. Gibt hier im Forum auch n Thread zu http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180190 
Kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Da will ich die Leute von hier auch noch mal hin locken
*-He, Leute, Wie wärs da anfang Oktober mal Aufzuschlagen?* Sa. sind auch Lokals da, die können uns auf die neuen Tücken der Strecke hinweisen.
Is echt Hammer da
Rainer, du flugunfähiger Unglücksrabe, hoffe da kannst du auch mit, es wird dir gefallen, besser dich und mach n Bike für dich fertig.
-Hätte fürn Übergang auch n hartes zu verleien.


----------



## -rabe- (20. September 2011)

Danke für die Angebote an Leihbikes. Morgen werde ich mal Stephans Hardtail probesitzen. Mal schauen ob da was geht. 
Sehr skeptisch bin ich noch wegen der TMW. Einige schmerzende Muskeln und Knochen sind noch zu vermelden. Das ganze gepaart mit einem fremden Bike auf dem ich nicht mehr als eine Runde um Block gefahren bin und dann auf ne 100+km Tour?  Irgendwie klingt das nicht nach ner sinnvollen Kombination.

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (20. September 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Danke für die Angebote an Leihbikes. Morgen werde ich mal Stephans Hardtail probesitzen. Mal schauen ob da was geht.
> Sehr skeptisch bin ich noch wegen der TMW. Einige schmerzende Muskeln und Knochen sind noch zu vermelden. Das ganze gepaart mit einem fremden Bike auf dem ich nicht mehr als eine Runde um Block gefahren bin und dann auf ne 100+km Tour?  Irgendwie klingt das nicht nach ner sinnvollen Kombination.
> 
> Rainer


 
Ach was! 
Mein Diamondback ist wie ein alter ausgelatschter Turnschuh.
Der passt auch einfach jedem. Und das Beste bei Prellungen ist Bewegung, damit das Heilfleisch wachsen kann. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.
Lass uns nicht im Stich.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (20. September 2011)

Rainer - komm schon dabei sein ist erstmal alles. Für Dein Neubike (Rahmen) denke ich da wirst du was schönes aus dem Ärmel zaubern. Mein Tipp - nix überstürzen, denn ab jetzt nach der Eurobike am besten im Oktober wird der Gebrauchtmarkt geflutet und es ist, die Zeit für Schnäpchenjäger. Also Augen auf bei Ebay und Co.
Jens - gibt es eingentlich keine Händler mehr die Testbikes zur Verfügung stellen ??? Vor 11 Jahren war das hier in Ni bei einen Händler möglich! 
Also wo steht die Univega-Flotte zur Auswahl


----------



## Meiwok (20. September 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Rainer - komm schon dabei sein ist erstmal alles. Für Dein Neubike (Rahmen) denke ich da wirst du was schönes aus dem Ärmel zaubern. Mein Tipp - nix überstürzen, denn ab jetzt nach der Eurobike am besten im Oktober wird der Gebrauchtmarkt geflutet und es ist, die Zeit für Schnäpchenjäger. Also Augen auf bei Ebay und Co.
> Jens - gibt es eingentlich keine Händler mehr die Testbikes zur Verfügung stellen ??? Vor 11 Jahren war das hier in Ni bei einen Händler möglich!
> Also wo steht die Univega-Flotte zur Auswahl


 
Richtig so Foxi. Applaus für diesen Beitrag. Viel Spass am Sonntag. Kommt bloss nicht auf die Idee bei mir vorbei zu kommen (NEID)

Wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (21. September 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Lass uns nicht im Stich.



Ich tu was ich kann. 

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (21. September 2011)

Schraub deinen Sattel irgendwo anders drauf, das wird schon gehen / fahren.

Es sei denn du bist körperlich noch so angeschlagen.
Haste n Gips? Nee? -also zählt das auch nich 
Wetteraussichten sind ja erfreulich, mit rückenwind aufm Heimweg.
Überleg nur noch so für mich, ob ich für die tour noch ne Pelle mit weniger Wiederstand montiere


----------



## Diamondbacker (21. September 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Überleg nur noch so für mich, ob ich für die tour noch ne Pelle mit weniger Wiederstand montiere


 
Ich habe noch MAXXIS LarsenTT in 2,35 liegen. Ist die klassische Racing-Decke. Die sind ca.500g leichter und haben weniger Rollwiderstand als die Nobbis. Dazu haben die saugripp bei *trockenem* Wetter.
Bei Matschwetter auf der Rakete waren die für die Tonne!
Sag bescheid, wenn Du die Testweise fürs Wochenende raufziehen willst.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Rainer - komm schon dabei sein ist erstmal alles. Für Dein Neubike (Rahmen) denke ich da wirst du was schönes aus dem Ärmel zaubern. Mein Tipp - nix überstürzen, denn ab jetzt nach der Eurobike am besten im Oktober wird der Gebrauchtmarkt geflutet und es ist, die Zeit für Schnäpchenjäger. Also Augen auf bei Ebay und Co.
> Jens - gibt es eingentlich keine Händler mehr die Testbikes zur Verfügung stellen ??? Vor 11 Jahren war das hier in Ni bei einen Händler möglich!
> Also wo steht die Univega-Flotte zur Auswahl



z.B. in Braunlage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (21. September 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Ich habe noch MAXXIS LarsenTT in 2,35 liegen. Ist die klassische Racing-Decke. Die sind ca.500g leichter und haben weniger Rollwiderstand als die Nobbis. Dazu haben die saugripp bei *trockenem* Wetter.
> Bei Matschwetter auf der Rakete waren die für die Tonne!
> Sag bescheid, wenn Du die Testweise fürs Wochenende raufziehen willst.
> 
> Gruß Stephan


 
@ Stephan
Also mit wiegen kenn ich mich n´en bißchen aus (Gold und so). Wenn der Nobby Nic ca 600g wiegt und der Maxxis 500g weniger. Die Pelle möcht ich nich drauf haben.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## foxi (21. September 2011)

wer wiegen kann is klar im Vorteil und ich fahr am So auch mit weniger Rollwiederstand


----------



## -rabe- (21. September 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Ach was!
> Mein Diamondback ist wie ein alter ausgelatschter Turnschuh.Der passt auch einfach jedem.
> Gruß Stephan



Stimmt, den alten ausgelatschten Turnschuh hab ich gerade mal anprobiert. Ein bisschen zuppeln hier und da und schon passt das Ding 

Die müden Knochen scheinen wieder alle da zu sitzen wo sie hingehören und auch das Ohr sieht schon wieder wie ein Ohr aus.
Somit sollte die erste TMW nicht auf mich verzichten müssen.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (21. September 2011)

suuuuuuper


----------



## flopp i (21. September 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Ich habe noch MAXXIS LarsenTT in 2,35 liegen. Ist die klassische Racing-Decke. Die sind ca.500g leichter und haben weniger Rollwiderstand als die Nobbis. Dazu haben die saugripp bei *trockenem* Wetter.
> Bei Matschwetter auf der Rakete waren die für die Tonne!
> Sag bescheid, wenn Du die Testweise fürs Wochenende raufziehen willst.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Mir kann man ne Menge erzählen, aber 500g nehm ich dir nich ab, sorry
Aber danke
Mit gehts nur einzig ums montieren, Pelle hab ich selber

@ Rabe: Freut mich


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Stimmt, den alten ausgelatschten Turnschuh hab ich gerade mal anprobiert. Ein bisschen zuppeln hier und da und schon passt das Ding
> 
> Die müden Knochen scheinen wieder alle da zu sitzen wo sie hingehören und auch das Ohr sieht schon wieder wie ein Ohr aus.
> Somit sollte die erste TMW nicht auf mich verzichten müssen.
> ...



Moin,

ich kann dafür an der TMW nur vormittags hier vor Ort teilnehmen. Ich habe Sonntag dann doch noch einen Kundentermin!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Ionized (21. September 2011)

Wir haben Altstadtfest und ich bin daher wohl raus.


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2011)

Ionized schrieb:


> Wir haben Altstadtfest und ich bin daher wohl raus.



Das ist doch schon Samstags...


----------



## Ionized (21. September 2011)

Stephan L. hat mich vorhin telefonisch motiviert, so dass ich das den Samstag auf dem Altstadtfest wohl smooothhhh angehen werden und Sonntag einsatzbereit bin.

Mal schauen, ich bin noch nicht aus dem Rennen


----------



## foxi (21. September 2011)

ohjo der Stephan - sauber kannst ja auch Sa früh zur Klappsparten Jagt (Flohmarkt) früh mitanfangen dann ist eh am Nachmittag schluss mit lustig und zeit für die Augenpflege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ionized (22. September 2011)

Donnertag ist eigentlich immer der Partytag schlechthin, Freitag wird eher verschlafen und Samstag auf Schleichfahrt bei Kaffee & Kuchen durch die Massen bewegt.

Sonntag sollte passen, das Wetter scheint auf unserer Seite zu sein 

Wer ist jetzt eigentlich alles mit von der Partie?


----------



## flopp i (22. September 2011)

Ich!


----------



## flopp i (22. September 2011)

@ TMW-Orga:

Ortsdurchfahrt Hoya seht bei 8:15 ???
Haltestelle Friedhof ? -oder Wasserwerk?


----------



## -rabe- (22. September 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> @ TMW-Orga:
> 
> Ortsdurchfahrt Hoya seht bei 8:15 ???
> Haltestelle Friedhof ? -oder Wasserwerk?



Wenn wir pünktlich um 0800 in Hassel wegkommen, sind wir um 0820 am Wasserwerk.

Und übrigens, ich bin auch dabei.

@ jens:Sollen wir uns tel. bei dir melden wenn wir kurz vor Bruxen sind, oder kommst du zu 0830 in Sellingsloh?

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (22. September 2011)

8:30 Sellingsloh passt! Nur gegen Mittag muss ich mich dann auf den Heimweg machen.


----------



## Diamondbacker (22. September 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> @ TMW-Orga:
> 
> Ortsdurchfahrt Hoya seht bei 8:15 ???
> Haltestelle Friedhof ? -oder Wasserwerk?


 
Moin, 
Wir sammeln Dich am Wasserwerk auf. Das Wetter soll ja absolut herausragend werden.
Beim Reifengewicht hat sich natürlich eine Null zuviel eingeschlichen.
Nobby Gewicht=670g - Maxxis Gewicht=620g ergibt eine Gewichtsersparnis von unglaublichen 50g. Da kannst Du eher vor der Fahrt ordentlich auf den Schacht gehen.
Bis Sonntag


----------



## flopp i (22. September 2011)

Denke ich werd morgen nachmittag mal in den S-L,
ne Runde drehen und versuchen meine Blindschleiche zu verbessern.
Will jemand mit?

Pellen hab ich eben schon umgezogen, Ralph vorn- Ron hinten.
Rollt jedenfalls gleich schon leiser als Albert


----------



## Ionized (22. September 2011)

Und Nobby bleibt zuhause?


----------



## foxi (22. September 2011)

ich sitz auf Ralph und vor guckt der Ron, ja Nobby bleibt zu Haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (22. September 2011)

Ja, der durfte sonst auch nur mit, weil Albert nich in die Gabel passt, die zZ in dem Rad is. 
(seit März oder so will ich meine Fox zur Reperatur schicken, kichs nich auf die Reie)


----------



## Ionized (22. September 2011)

Foxi, na wie war heute die Tour mit Stephan, wo ging es lang?


----------



## foxi (22. September 2011)

@ Ionized: Bin heut mit Stephan durchs Revier (Krähe und Langendamm-Übungsgelände)  gejagt. Treffpunkt Sonntag morgen 7:40 bei Stephan im Schwalbeweg 
Dann Räder in meine Ludenschleuder und abgehts nach Hassel 
Wo bei wem ist dann Treffpunkt?


----------



## -rabe- (22. September 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Dann Räder in meine Ludenschleuder und abgehts nach Hassel
> Wo bei wem ist dann Treffpunkt?



Kannste Dir aussuchen ob Du bei Stephan oder mir vor der Tür parken willst. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (22. September 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> ich sitz auf Ralph und vor guckt der Ron, ja Nobby bleibt zu Haus



Na dann ist ja gut das ich auf dem Carbonhardtail den Rennkönig habe...


----------



## foxi (23. September 2011)

so ich fass nochmal zusammen

Meldungen:

Foxi
Diamondbacker
Floppi  (wird beim Trinkblase füllen am Wasserwerk eingesammelt
rabe
ohneworte   (vom Selingsloh bis zum Mittagstisch dabei und verpasst das beste)

Marko F. 
Stephan L
Ionized

Abfahrt von Hassels blockerten Grundstücken  8.00

Wasserwerk 8.20
Selingsloh 8.30 (Kette rechts) 

Wir sollten dann ca 14.00 in Ni eintreffen
Mein Grillwagen wird uns an Nachmittag ca15.30 beim Stöcksersee erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (23. September 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> so ich fass nochmal zusammen
> 
> Meldungen:
> 
> ...


 
Hey Foxi

das klingt ja herausragend.
Olaf K. hat sich abgemeldet, der will lieber surfen auf Sylt.
Da wird eh nur gesoffen beim Surf-Worldcup.
Bis Sonntag


----------



## flopp i (23. September 2011)

Foxi, das macht Eindruck.
Freu mich schon.

Kommt nacher jemand mit in´SL


----------



## Strampelmann (23. September 2011)

Auch wenn am Wochenende alle ausfliegen - vielleicht bekomme ich zuhause mal kurz frei. Wo parkt man denn in Sellingsloh, um einen schönen Einstieg zu bekommen?

Viel Spaß bei eurer Tour!


----------



## flopp i (23. September 2011)

An der Straße von Hoya/Hoyahagen nach Bruchhausen is links n Parkplatz. Der Wald is an der Stelle nich breit und der Parkplatz liegt ziemlich in der Mitte. 
Is auch n Barometer wie stark der Wald besucht is.


----------



## ohneworte (23. September 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Foxi, das macht Eindruck.
> Freu mich schon.
> 
> Kommt nacher jemand mit in´SL



Ich wahrscheinlich gleich!


----------



## foxi (23. September 2011)

> Olaf K. hat sich abgemeldet, der will lieber surfen auf Sylt


ok, haben wir ne Wurst und nen Pils mehr zum vertilgen

Habe hier gerade den Galgenweg verlängert 
- am Anfang (neuer Einstieg um auf Speed zu kommen)
- am Ende (Die Bobbahn die nun auch eine werden soll)

also werde ich euch mal wieder zum Einfahren missbrauchen


----------



## -rabe- (23. September 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> ok, haben wir ne Wurst und nen Pils mehr zum vertilgen





Wenn foxi unterwegs schon den Grillwagen bereithält, stelle ich das Feierabendbier in Hassel zur Verfügung.

Rainer


----------



## Strampelmann (23. September 2011)

@ flopp i
Dankeschön!


----------



## ohneworte (23. September 2011)

Strampelmann schrieb:


> @ flopp i
> Dankeschön!



Zur Not bist Du um 08:00 in Bruchhausen-Vilsen am Bahnhof, da würde ich Dich mit dem Rad einsammeln!


----------



## flopp i (24. September 2011)

Hab gestern noch die Abfahrt vom Klapstuhl etwas entschärft.
Wer nich gerne n Satz machen möchte, sollte sich dann kurz vor unten etwas links halten, da is nun ne Spurrinne die angenehmer zu fahren is, da flacher.
Die Blindschleiche hab ich auch noch etwas bearbeitet.
Ganz zufrieden bin ich immer noch nich, aber schon besser.

Ich schmeiß noch mal in der Raum:
Samstag den 8. Okt will ich nach Zeven auf die Bunker-Trails 
-und suche noch Leute die mitkommen, es lohnt sich !!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8751972&postcount=561

Wer da von der Srecke nich begeistert is, der hat nich mit meinem Verständniss zu rechnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (24. September 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Hab gestern noch die Abfahrt vom Klapstuhl etwas entschärft.
> Wer nich gerne n Satz machen möchte, sollte sich dann kurz vor unten etwas links halten, da is nun ne Spurrinne die angenehmer zu fahren is, da flacher.
> Die Blindschleiche hab ich auch noch etwas bearbeitet.
> Ganz zufrieden bin ich immer noch nich, aber schon besser.
> ...



Sprünge hin, Rinnen her. Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich morgen an allen Bäumen heile vorbeikomme. 

@ Zeven: Selbst wenn ich dann schon ein fertiges Bike hier stehen hätte, müsste ich arbeiten. 

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (24. September 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Sprünge hin, Rinnen her. Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich morgen an allen Bäumen heile vorbeikomme.



Das schaffst du schon

Evtl ham wa morgen noch n Teilzeit-Mitfahrer, mal sehn ob und wie weit er mitkommt.


----------



## Ionized (25. September 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Sonntag morgen 7:40 bei Stephan im Schwalbeweg
> Dann Räder in meine Ludenschleuder und abgehts nach Hassel
> Wo bei wem ist dann Treffpunkt?



Jungs, ich muss mich leider ausklinken, sorry!
*Wünsche Euch allen eine super Tour bei bestem Wetter!*


----------



## ohneworte (25. September 2011)

Ionized schrieb:


> Jungs, ich muss mich leider ausklinken, sorry!
> *Wünsche Euch allen eine super Tour bei bestem Wetter!*



Soso, war das Altstadtfest doch zu anziehend...


----------



## ohneworte (25. September 2011)

Moin,

mir kamen auf dem Rückweg im Rutental noch 2 Mountainbiker entgegen. Er auf einem schwarzen Schlucht und sie auf einem weißen Schlucht MTB.

Im Bereich am Heiligen Berg kamen mir Richtung Dille 2 Reiterinnen im richtig schmalen Trailbereich entgegen. Da habe ich eigentlich überhaupt kein Verständnis für...

Allerdings entsprachen die beiden Reiterinnen dann vollends dem bereits morgens angesprochenem Klischee und ich konnte nur freundlich sein!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (25. September 2011)

Mit dem letzten Tageslicht sind wir gegen 1945 nun wieder in Hassel angekommen.  Knapp 130km, 650hm und gute 7h Fahrzeit bei bestem Wetter. War schon ne geile Tour, leider ohne Wolfgang, der wollte ja lieber arbeiten . Und noch andere wollten ja lieber saufen.

PS. Ich will jetzt auch so ein Fully  . Hätte ja auch schon mal eher jemand was sagen können wie geil sich das fährt .

Rainer, demnächst auch ne Fullyschwucke.


----------



## flopp i (26. September 2011)

*Booaaah ey, war das ne g**le Runde !!!* 

Wenn das nur nich soviel Zeit fressen würde...

Großen Dank an nochmal an die Orga und vorallem auch an den Grill-Service.

Mal sehn wann ich dazu komme das Bildmaterial mal Verarbeiten -macht euch keine Hoffnungen, es gibt immer so viel anderes zu tun


----------



## Diamondbacker (26. September 2011)

*Das war die 1.te TRANS-MITTELWESER 2011:*

Um 8:00 Uhr ging Sie in Hassel/Weser los, die wilde Trans-Mittelweser.
Am Start Volker, Rainer, Stephan L. und Stephan H.
Aufbruch durch die Wesermarsch Richtung Hoya und Hoyerhagen in den Sellingsloh. Dort warteten schon Iko und Jens. Ab auf die Trails. Torpedo und Klappstuhl und zum AbschluÃ der T-Trail.
Weiter gings Richtung Br.-Vilsen zum FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cken beim BÃ¤cker.
Dann die Vilser-Holz Trails mit Haus am See Runde anschlieÃend die Klostertrails und Heiligen-Berg Trails.
Dort hatte Stephan L. die erste und einzige Panne der Trans-Mittelweser mit einer blutenden Beinverletzung. Ist halt eine Blut-SchweiÃ und TrÃ¤nen Tour.  
Schnell gemeinsam den Schlauch gewechselt und das Bein verarztet.
Weiter gehtâs Richtung Rute-Tal und dann kurze Pause.
Der erste steigt aus. Jens muss noch ins Weserstadion um den Sieg des ruhmreichenSVW zu bejubeln.
Zu fÃ¼nft geht es weiter Richtung Nienburg. Nach einer langen Ãberlandfahrt bei herausragendem Wetter kommen wir an die ersten Trails in Marklohe. Dann Oyler-Berg und danach zum Altstadtfest nach Nienburg. Dort haben wir, wie versprochen, Wolfgang und Meike einen Besuch abgestattet. OK. Das war schon gemein, Wolfgang in seiner Lederkrachernden zurÃ¼ckzulassen. Ich glaube, der wÃ¤re am liebsten sofort mitgefahren.
Nun ging es weiter Richtung StÃ¶ckser-See. Dort wartete Volkers Corinna mit einer First-Class Wurstpause und einigen Hopfen-Elektrolyte GetrÃ¤nken auf 5 hungrige und durstige MTBer. Nochmals vielen Dank.
Mit dicken BÃ¤uchen und 90km in den Beinen kostete das Weiterfahren etwas Ãberwindung, aber es hilft ja nix. Weiter gehts Richtung Gipfelkreuz in der KrÃ¤he. Der BAWN-Mitarbeiter wollte gerade Feierabend machen und das Tor war schon verschlossen. Kurz berichtet was wir Wahnsinnigen hier mit dem MTB machen und Sesam-Ãffne-Dich, der nette Mann schloÃ uns noch mal auf. Dickes Lob.
Kurz die grandiose Fernsicht genossen und weiter gingâs Richtung KrÃ¤hentrails. Der zweite steigt aus. Stephan L. fÃ¤hrt direkt nach Hause.Trotzdem riesen Respekt, nach vortÃ¤giger Krankheit Ã¼ber 100km abzurocken.  ZuViert geht es Ã¼ber Stock und Stein in der KrÃ¤he. Zum AbschluÃ der Galgentrail war noch mal ein Schmankerl. 
Nun war es nach 105km vorbei mit den Trails. Ab jetzt auf die ZÃ¤hne beiÃen und die letzten 25km Feld-und Wiesen Ãberlandfahrt herunter spulen.
Bei einsetzender Dunkelheit um ca.20:00 Uhr kommen wir wieder in Hassel an und freuen uns auf das "Finisher-Bier" bei Rainer.

*130km - 650 HM - 8 Stunden Fahrzeit*.    *Am Ziel nach 12 Stunden: Volker, Rainer, Iko. Stephan H.*

Was gibt es schÃ¶neres, als mit ein paar Kumpels bei bestem Wetter und bester Laune alle Trails im Revier zu rocken.:hÃ¼pf:
Ein besonderes Lob an Volker, der eine super Tour zusammen gestellt hat und als TrailfÃ¼hrer saubere Arbeit abgeliefert hat.

Danke an alle.

Ich freue mich schon auf die *2.te TRANS-MITTELWESER 2012*.

GruÃ Stephan.


----------



## ohneworte (26. September 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> *Das war die 1.te TRANS-MITTELWESER 2011:*
> 
> Um 8:00 Uhr ging Sie in Hassel/Weser los, die wilde Trans-Mittelweser.
> Am Start Volker, Rainer, Stephan L. und Stephan H.
> ...





Von bejubeln und ruhmreich kann hier wohl nicht die Rede sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ionized (26. September 2011)

Wie siehts denn am kommenden Wochenende aus für eine 2. Trans Mittelweser 201*1*?

Das Wetter soll wieder klasse werden!

Gute Besserung für Stephan L., der alte Schlauchkiller


----------



## Ionized (26. September 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> *Das war die 1.te TRANS-MITTELWESER 2011:*
> 
> *130km - 650 HM - 8 Stunden Fahrzeit*.    *Am Ziel nach 12 Stunden: Volker, Rainer, Iko. Stephan H.*
> 
> ...



Habt Ihr 4 Stunden Pause gemacht?


----------



## ohneworte (26. September 2011)

Radfahren wäre schon mal O.K.!


----------



## Ionized (26. September 2011)

Radfahren kannst du doch immer, *biken* ist in diesen letzten guten Spätsommertagen angesagt


----------



## ohneworte (26. September 2011)

Wie auch immer!


----------



## flopp i (26. September 2011)

Hatte heut bei der Arbeit ja doch etwas Probleme mit dem Treppensteigen
woher das wol kommt...

Schöner Bericht Stephan, kann so in den Druck gehen 

Am kommenden We werd ich die Sache etwas ruiger angehen, aber los werd ich auf jeden.
Ne 2. TMW wird zeitlich aber nich, n ganzer Tach is mir zu viel.
Die Woche hab ich dann frei, mal sehn was da noch so geht, 
-wie siehts bei euch aus?
Wie sind eure Schichten?
N Bischen Arbeiten im SL muß noch sein, die Blindschleiche soll noch zu ner Natter werden

Und dann der 8., bislang is die Idee so ab 9:30 hier zu starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (28. September 2011)

*Bunker-Rennen in Zeven !!!* 
am 30.10.

Weitere Infos -> 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8767671&postcount=564


----------



## foxi (29. September 2011)

Hey, bin noch da mal eben auf die schnelle!
war ne tolle lustige Tour - thanks an allen Beteiligten- Werde die Tage noch die Daten aufnehmen und hier einstellen.

Wer will/kann - kann sich Morgen 15.00 zum Krähenrocken mit einreihen.
Treffpunkt, oberhalb der Mülldeponie am Parkplatz


----------



## Meiwok (30. September 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Hey, bin noch da mal eben auf die schnelle!
> war ne tolle lustige Tour - thanks an allen Beteiligten- Werde die Tage noch die Daten aufnehmen und hier einstellen.
> 
> Wer will/kann - kann sich Morgen 15.00 zum Krähenrocken mit einreihen.
> Treffpunkt, oberhalb der Mülldeponie am Parkplatz


 
der termin ist wie gemacht, für mich. Ich bin dabei, aber nich in Lederhose.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde gegen 17.30 Uhr noch mal bis zur Dämmerung in den Sellingsloh fahren. Wer hat gleich noch Zeit?


----------



## Meiwok (1. Oktober 2011)

@ Volker
Ich Dusel war heute am Parkplatz und hab mich über deine Unzuverlässigkeit geärgert. Zuhause hab ich noch mal hier rein geguckt und gemerkt, das der Tach nicht stimmte. Ich bin nur einmal kurze Runde gefHREN; Nix gefunden, bis auf Hexentreppe und dann nach Hause. Nächstes Mal guck ich auf das Datum. Bis denne
Wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (1. Oktober 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Ich bin nur einmal kurze Runde gefHREN; Nix gefunden, bis auf Hexentreppe und dann nach Hause.
> Wolfgang


 
Den "Meiwoktrail" haste wohl absichtlich ausgelassen!?  .

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (2. Oktober 2011)

Werd mich gleich auf machen richtung SL
bin da so von 1345 - 1615 unterwegs, vlt. mach ich noch was an den Trails


----------



## flopp i (2. Oktober 2011)

Man kann doch immer wieder neue Leute im Wald kennenen lernen.

 *Hallo **süstedter **Canyon-Pilot mit dem schwarz-gelben Triko, wenn de das liest, biste richtig hier*

@ alle anderen (vorallem die Schichtarbeiter)
hat jemand am Do oder Fr vormittag Zeit und Lust?
Könnte noch n Trailbau-Helfer gebrauchen, glaub ich hab da was entdeckt.
Da is noch einiges zu machen.
Mitunter müßten da auch noch Spuntwände gezogen werden, damit nich alles im Tal landet

Bin bis Mittwoch abend erst ma weg


----------



## ohneworte (2. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Man kann doch immer wieder neue Leute im Wald kennenen lernen.
> 
> *Hallo **süstedter **Canyon-Pilot mit dem schwarz-gelben Triko, wenn de das liest, biste richtig hier*
> 
> ...



Hatte er ein schwarzes Fully unter dem Hinterteil?


----------



## Meiwok (3. Oktober 2011)

Hey loide,
ich hab mal 
 n´en film von zuhause gemacht. Erster Versuch; alles alleine.
https://picasaweb.google.com/101169...CIHvgdqwoMOseQ&feat=email#5659008752557760914


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (3. Oktober 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hatte er ein schwarzes Fully unter dem Hinterteil?


nee, n silbernes älteres canyon fully, hatte aber ne schwarze Wippe dran


----------



## flopp i (3. Oktober 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hey loide,
> ich hab mal
> n´en film von zuhause gemacht. Erster Versuch; alles alleine.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/101169...CIHvgdqwoMOseQ&feat=email#5659008752557760914



*Super*, macht Lust auf mehr


----------



## 1Tintin (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, bin am Samstag durch eure gegend gefahren auch über Lagendamm. (Neustadt-Hagen-Linsburg-Nienburg-Estorf-Landesbergen-Husum-Schneere....)
Also das nächste mal sag ich bescheid wenn ich nochmal dort fahre, vielleicht kann mir dann mal ein Local die Trails der gegen zeigen.
Tintin


----------



## foxi (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo tintin
Wir gerne mal zusammen die Trails hier abgrasen, ist natürlich nicht mit Deister zu vergleichen aber auch ganz nett - eben was das Gelände so hergibt Am besten du fährst von Neustadt dann durch den Grinderwald nach Linsburg und dort kannst über einen wilden Bahnübergang direkt Richtung Stöckse. Dort am Giebichenstein (Stöcksersee) können wir uns dann Treffen. Ich könnte dann noch ne Anfahrtskizze posten.

@meiwok: jo, wir (Jan, Olaf und me) haben am Freitag auf Dich gewartet Dachten dann du hast den Termin verschlafen

Dein Video ist klasse, werde den Sender abbonieren


----------



## -rabe- (3. Oktober 2011)

@ meiwok: schönes video, bitte mehr davon.

PS Klugschei§§ermodus an) Trial und Trail wird gerne mal verwechselt. (Klugschei§§ermodus aus)


@ all: Da drehe ich heute so meine Hunderunde über die heimischen Trails, da finde ich doch glatt einen neu angelegten Supertrail . Die "Architektur" lässt mich irgendwie Floppi als Baumeister vermuten.Wenn dem so ist, haste gut gemacht.

Von meiner Bikebaustelle gibts auch neues zu berichten. 
Die Entscheidungen sind gefallen, das grösste Teil ist schon da und der Rest ist bestellt.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (3. Oktober 2011)

dazu fällt mir ein


> Hatte er ein schwarzes Fully unter dem Hinterteil?



RAINER


----------



## -rabe- (3. Oktober 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> dazu fällt mir ein
> 
> 
> RAINER



Ich arbeite dran. 

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (4. Oktober 2011)

Nabend,

nach längerer Zeit bin ich auch mal wieder im Lande,  nach dem was ich in den letzten Wochen hier gelesen habe kann ich mir die Trips in die Alpen ja bald sparen 

Muß jetzt die nächsten beiden Wochen noch dienstlich in eine der Alpenrepubliken dann kann ich aber wieder dazu stoßen. Würde mich freuen mit euch mal wieder ein Paar Runden zu drehen und in die neuen Trails gezeigt zu bekommen.

Die Trails auf dem Video von Meiwok sehen auch sehr lecker aus, da würde ich mich auch gerne mal bei einer Runde einklinken.

Gruß

M.


----------



## keycastle (4. Oktober 2011)

@ flopp i:
so, da bin ich nun: der schwarz-gelbe süstedter Canyon-Pilot mit der schwarzen Wippe   
Grüße aus Süstedt nach Hoya!
Würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns im Sellingsloh oder Vilser Holz oder Nienburg oder so mal zum MTB-fahren treffen würden.
Die schon beschriebene Trans-Mittelweser 2011 hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr geil an...
Wenns neu aufgelegt werden sollte und es terminlich passt, wäre ich dabei!
Also: wünsche allen hier aus dem Raum einen schönen Abend noch!
Bis die Tage
keycastle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

@keycastle: Herzlich Willkommen bei den Mittelweser-Granaten.
Moin trail-seeker! ich bin ab Freitag auch in den Alpen...
Wir wollen 10 Tage rund um Riva und Malcesine am Gardasee die schönsten Trails rocken.





Ich will euch nicht weiter den Mund wässrig machen aber es sind 22°C und 10h Sonne am Tag angesagt nächste Woche.
Ich werde nach dem Urlaub Fotos und Tourberichte einstellen, wenn es jemanden interessiert?
Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich nach dem Urlaub auf eine Tour mit Rainer, unserer neuen Fully-Schwucke.
Also rock on.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Oktober 2011)

keycastle schrieb:


> @ flopp i:
> so, da bin ich nun: der schwarz-gelbe süstedter Canyon-Pilot mit der schwarzen Wippe
> Grüße aus Süstedt nach Hoya!
> Würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns im Sellingsloh oder Vilser Holz oder Nienburg oder so mal zum MTB-fahren treffen würden.
> ...



Moin Thilo,

herzlich Wilkommen hier bei den positiv Bekloppten vor Ort!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (4. Oktober 2011)

@Diamondbacker
Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch, bin leider zum arbeiten im Süden, kann mich aber nicht beschweren war total fast 3 Wochen dieses jahr in den Alpen unterwegs. Zum Glück habe ich die nächsten 18 Monate ein Projekt bei den Ösis, da wird noch einiges an Gebirgskilometern zusammen kommen.

Habe übrigens bei Jan letzte Woche Level 3 gemacht, kann ich euch nur wärmstens empfehlen. Habe gelernt völlig neue Muskelgruppen beim biken zu benutzen 

Gruß

 M.


----------



## Meiwok (5. Oktober 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @keycastle: Herzlich Willkommen bei den Mittelweser-Granaten.
> Moin trail-seeker! ich bin ab Freitag auch in den Alpen...
> ...


 Ich wusste es, du hast sadistische Züge, eindeutig. Trotzdem, ganz viel Spasssssssss am Monte Baldo. Komm heil zurück
Wolfgang


----------



## flopp i (5. Oktober 2011)

keycastle schrieb:


> @ flopp i:
> so, da bin ich nun: der schwarz-gelbe süstedter Canyon-Pilot mit der schwarzen Wippe



MALZEIT, schön das du dich gemeldet hast. -scheinbar hast ja schon Bekannte hier (Jens)

Äh, achja, ich bin nun auch wieder hier.
Habs aufgrund "geselschaftlicher Verpflichtungen" leider nich geschafft die Trails um Lg zu flügen -dafür hatte ich heut morgen aber auch n ziemlichen Schädel
 alte Freunde zu besuchen kann gefährlich sein

@Diamondbacker
hab von Kelle lezte Woche gehört das Helge da hin will,  dann bist du scheinbar auch dabei -viel Spaß euch *(NEID!!!)*

@ all
Werd morgen Vormittag evtl ne Runde drehen, aber das werd ich spontan entscheiden, vlt auch Fr morgen -jemand dabei?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> MALZEIT, schön das du dich gemeldet hast. -scheinbar hast ja schon Bekannte hier (Jens)
> 
> Äh, achja, ich bin nun auch wieder hier.
> Habs aufgrund "geselschaftlicher Verpflichtungen" leider nich geschafft die Trails um Lg zu flügen -dafür hatte ich heut morgen aber auch n ziemlichen Schädel
> ...



Normale Menschen müssen leider in der Woche vormittags arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (5. Oktober 2011)

Hab gerad neustes Bildmaterial aus Zeven gefunden, die ware Pracht dieser Strecke kann dieser Film aber auch nur ansatzweise wiedergeben
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16722

Samstag der 8. -ich fahr hin! 
Foxi,steht diene Zusage noch?
Wer noch?

@ alle die nich mit wollen/können:


----------



## flopp i (5. Oktober 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Normale Menschen müssen leider in der Woche vormittags arbeiten...



ich doch sonst auch, hab nur n Bischen Urlaub


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> ich doch sonst auch, hab nur n Bischen Urlaub



und dann spielst Du zwischen den Büschen...


----------



## flopp i (5. Oktober 2011)

weite Reisen wie zB zum Gardasee (Anspielung) sind momentan nich drinn, 
hier is doch auch schön!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2011)

Unbestritten!


----------



## -rabe- (6. Oktober 2011)

@ floppi: Viel Spass in Zeven. Das täte mich auch mal interessieren. Ich bin aber arbeiten.

@ all: Mein neues Bike ist fast fertig . Morgen noch den Umwerfer + Kette montieren, Schaltung einstellen und dann könnte es in Wald gehen. Dazu komme ich aber frühestens Sonntag. 
Also werde ich Sonntag über Mittag ca 3 Stunden den Sellingsloh unsicher machen. Das Wetter ist mir dabei kackegal, ich muss in Wald mein Fahrwerk testen.
Wenn also jemand Wetterfest ist und Bock hat, einfach melden.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> @ floppi: Viel Spass in Zeven. Das täte mich auch mal interessieren. Ich bin aber arbeiten.
> 
> @ all: Mein neues Bike ist fast fertig . Morgen noch den Umwerfer + Kette montieren, Schaltung einstellen und dann könnte es in Wald gehen. Dazu komme ich aber frühestens Sonntag.
> Also werde ich Sonntag über Mittag ca 3 Stunden den Sellingsloh unsicher machen. Das Wetter ist mir dabei kackegal, ich muss in Wald mein Fahrwerk testen.
> ...



Ich muss Sonntag morgens erst einmal Fussball spielen und dann mal sehen.


----------



## flopp i (6. Oktober 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> @ floppi: Viel Spass in Zeven. Das täte mich auch mal interessieren. Ich bin aber arbeiten.
> 
> @ all: Mein neues Bike ist fast fertig . Morgen noch den Umwerfer + Kette montieren, Schaltung einstellen und dann könnte es in Wald gehen. Dazu komme ich aber frühestens Sonntag.
> Also werde ich Sonntag über Mittag ca 3 Stunden den Sellingsloh unsicher machen. Das Wetter ist mir dabei kackegal, ich muss in Wald mein Fahrwerk testen.
> ...



Zeven is ja nich am Ende der Welt, da komm wa noch ma hin.
-und fals ich nich den Abend doch bei Fix bleibe, bin ich evtl So dabei.
Ansonsten viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Hobel.
Sonntag soll ja wieder etws besser sein, im Gegesatz zu Samstag.

Wenn also jemand Wetterfest ist und Bock hat, einfach melden. -für Samstag nach Zeven


----------



## foxi (7. Oktober 2011)

floppy, bin leider fü morgen raus - Rüsselseuche schon da und gerade ne Menge Arbeit hier Wünsch Dir viel Spass und trockene Füße

Gardasee hat mir mein Arzt auch schon mal verschrieben - würde gern nochmal nächste Jahr im Sommer die Alpen bereisen. Gibt es Verdächtige


----------



## flopp i (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja schade warum will da eigendlich nie einer mit hin ???
naja, auf alle Fälle gute Besserung.
War bis eben noch im SL, hab dies grotten geile Wetter mal dazu genutzt in der großen Grube noch n Bischen zu räumen.
In der Ecke wo der Torpedo runterkommt gibts nun noch n paar Möglichkeiten.
-Vorsicht Querverker von rechts!  und dann für eine Spur entscheiden.
Die äussere find ich aber besser.
Rabe, ich brauch ne Rampe spinner
Und dann is da ja noch meine andere Idee bei der ich auch Hifle brauchen könnte.
Am 30. is ja in Zeven Saison-Abschluß-Rennen, will/kann da jemand mit 
(heißt aber nich das da nach diesem Termin nich mehr gefahren wird)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (7. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Rabe, ich brauch ne Rampe spinner
> Und dann is da ja noch meine andere Idee bei der ich auch Hifle brauchen könnte.
> Am 30. is ja in Zeven Saison-Abschluß-Rennen, will/kann da jemand mit
> (heißt aber nich das da nach diesem Termin nich mehr gefahren wird)



Rampe?                                kein Problem ...
Trailideen verwirklichen?           kein Problem...

30.10.Zeven?                        no go... Den Tag komme ich mit Stephan gerade aus Sondershausen vom meinem 12h Race nach Hause. Schätze da geht noch nichts auf`m Fahrradsattel.

Zwecks Rampe und Trailbau müssen wir mal zeitlich was hinkriegen. Wie wäre es nächste Woche. Da hab ich Nachtschicht und kann Nachmittags mal die eine oder andere Stunde in Wald.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (8. Oktober 2011)

Mein Urlaub is zuende. 
Wenn dann nich vor 17:30, nich Mo+Die ...
-am ehesten Fr , da muß ich nur bis Mittag
...oder am Wochenende


----------



## Meiwok (8. Oktober 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> floppy, bin leider fü morgen raus - Rüsselseuche schon da und gerade ne Menge Arbeit hier Wünsch Dir viel Spass und trockene Füße
> 
> Gardasee hat mir mein Arzt auch schon mal verschrieben - würde gern nochmal nächste Jahr im Sommer die Alpen bereisen. Gibt es Verdächtige


 
Klar gibt´s Verdächtige. Wie ich schon mal sagte. Ich würd 2012 nochmal über die Alpen fahren. Dieses Mal vielleicht über den Westen fahren. Livigno Brenta Tremalzo oder so. Jemand Interesse?
Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (8. Oktober 2011)

Also ich fahre gleich noch mal spontan in den SL!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

wird ganz schön kalt im Wald. Wird bald Zeit die Winterklamotten rauszuholen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (9. Oktober 2011)

Falls bei dem schönen Wetter noch jemand kurzfristig Lust auf den SL bekommt, ich starte jetzt in die Richtung. 
Bei Bedarf, Anruf genügt.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (9. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Ja schade warum will da eigendlich nie einer mit hin ???
> naja, auf alle Fälle gute Besserung.
> War bis eben noch im SL, hab dies grotten geile Wetter mal dazu genutzt in der großen Grube noch n Bischen zu räumen.
> In der Ecke wo der Torpedo runterkommt gibts nun noch n paar Möglichkeiten.
> ...




Den Querverkehr habe ich gestern gefunden! Und die Rampe willst Du wahrscheinlich für den etwas unflüssig zu fahrenden Hügel unten haben?


----------



## flopp i (9. Oktober 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Den Querverkehr habe ich gestern gefunden! Und die Rampe willst Du wahrscheinlich für den etwas unflüssig zu fahrenden Hügel unten haben?



 wie Recht du hast  -sind aber mind.2  
-da im direckten Umfeld liegt aber auch ne Menge Bauschutt, auch größere Betonteile, sollte man ach mit verwenden.

War gestern ja in Zeven, war das garstig für die Oberschenkel, aber schön.
Nur das Wetter war etwas nervig.

@Rabe:
und wie is die neue Schaukel?


----------



## ohneworte (9. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> wie Recht du hast  -sind aber mind.2
> -da im direckten Umfeld liegt aber auch ne Menge Bauschutt, auch größere Betonteile, sollte man ach mit verwenden.
> 
> War gestern ja in Zeven, war das garstig für die Oberschenkel, aber schön.
> ...



Der 2te ist aber nicht so ruppig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (10. Oktober 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der 2te ist aber nicht so ruppig!


dachte nich an den da hinten, sondern den wirklich 2.
von uns wird da eher keiner von einem zum anderen hüpfen, obwol das eigentlich gehen sollte,
also kan da auch ne Brücke rüber

(könnt man doch gleich "nebenan" im Sägewerk fragen ob se n paar Abschnitte für uns haben, dann is der Transportweg nich so lang  )


----------



## -rabe- (10. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> @Rabe:
> und wie is die neue Schaukel?



Geht gut über die Trails.

Wir können ja Freitag Mal zwecks Treffen im Wald im Auge behalten. Muss ja nicht lange sein. Halt mal gucken was Du zwecks Rampe und Trail so meinst. Dann kann ich ja mal Maß nehmen und mal schauen was sich machen lässt.
Wenns bei mir dann zeitlich knapp werden sollte, komme ich vielleicht auch mit Auto und Trailspürhund.

@jens: wir dürfen die Sache mit der Lampe nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Ist wichtig.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2011)

Jepp,  ist aber Deine eigene Verantwortung mich darauf anzusprechen!


----------



## -rabe- (10. Oktober 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jepp,  ist aber Deine eigene Verantwortung mih darauf anzusprechen!



Hab ich ja jetzt.

Wenn wir es zeitlich mit einer kleinen Tour bis Ende des Monats nicht mehr hinkriegen sollten, kann ich mir das Ding auch direkt bei Dir abholen. Das sollte kein Problem sein.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (10. Oktober 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Geht gut über die Trails.
> 
> Wir können ja Freitag Mal zwecks Treffen im Wald im Auge behalten. Muss ja nicht lange sein. Halt mal gucken was Du zwecks Rampe und Trail so meinst. Dann kann ich ja mal Maß nehmen und mal schauen was sich machen lässt.
> Wenns bei mir dann zeitlich knapp werden sollte, komme ich vielleicht auch mit Auto und Trailspürhund.
> ...


Denn ab Fr.Mittag


----------



## -rabe- (10. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Denn ab Fr.Mittag



Ist mir recht.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ionized (11. Oktober 2011)

Immer schön mit Helm! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## -rabe- (11. Oktober 2011)

Man gut das dass kein Nashorn war. 

Rainer


----------



## Ionized (11. Oktober 2011)

Sowas kann dir auf jedem Trail passieren, Wildschwein, Reh oder rüstiger Rentner, von einem Einschlag ist dringend abzuraten


----------



## -rabe- (12. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist neulich sogar ein Baum in den Weg gesprungen.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (12. Oktober 2011)

Der Baum kam mir auch gleich in den Sinn, wo ich das hier Las
@Ionized: Wie sieht es bei Dir mit Biken aus, morgen oder übermorgen Zeit/Lust auf ne Feierabend Runde durch die Krähe?

@Selingsloh Bande: Nächste Woche wollt ich in Broksen auf Winterreifen(Auto) wechseln und ne Runde durchs Revier jagen - hat da jemand an irgendeinen Tag Tagesfreizeit zur Verfügung?


----------



## flopp i (12. Oktober 2011)

@ Foxi
leider erst ab Freiteg nachmittag, wenn de bis dahin warten kannst

@ Rabe
diesen Fr ab 1330, aber lieber ne Std später, wie is bei dir ?


----------



## Ionized (12. Oktober 2011)

Foxi, grundsätzlich gerne, Do. bin ich beim Spinning/Fitness und Freitag mit einer Freundin in Bremen shoppen.
Wie siehts am Sonntag aus?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 

die Verdener wollten Sonntag mal wieder auf Besuch ins Sellingsloh/Heiligenberg. Hat wer Lust eine Runde mit uns durch das Revier zu drehen???

Gruß

M.


----------



## -rabe- (12. Oktober 2011)

@Trail-Seeker:  Sonntag muss ich leider den ganzen Tag arbeiten. 

@ floppi: gerne um 1430Uhr. Evtl. fahre ich auch schon eher hin und wir treffen uns vor Ort. 

@foxi: Ich könnte Dir den Mittwoch anbieten. Da gehe ich in die erste Nachtschicht und könnte über Mittag noch ne kleine Runde drehen.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (13. Oktober 2011)

@ trail-seeker
wird sich bei mir erst kurzfristig  rausstellen, wenn dann erst ab Mittag, mach mir da aber keine Hoffnungen 

@ rabe
bis morgen 1400 - 1430


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RailBike (13. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute, 
ich würde mich euch auch gerne mal anschließen. 
Leider kann ich morgen nicht. 
Aber man kann das Ganze ja sicherlich bald mal wiederholen, oder?

Ich schau einfach hier wieder rein. 

Viel Spaß euch!
RAIL!


----------



## Ionized (13. Oktober 2011)

@Foxi
Stephan L. und ich machen mal eben die Krähe und Umgebung unsicher.
S. hatte dich auf dem Handy leider nicht erreicht.


----------



## flopp i (13. Oktober 2011)

Moin Rail,
neue Gesichter sind gern gesehen.
Aus welcher Ecke dieser Gegend kommste?
Schon mal den Sellingsloh bei Hoya durchpflühgt?
Da kann man so schon ordentlich rum toben, einige Stellen muß man aber erst mal finden 

Wie vlt schon gelesen, woll am Sonntag Besucher aus Verden komm,
ich kann leider noch nich sagen ob ich da auch kann, aber die kenn die Ecken hier auch.
Denke da geht aber noch was


----------



## Ionized (13. Oktober 2011)

War das klasse Wetter heute! Ich wollte überhaupt nicht mehr vom Bike runter


----------



## foxi (13. Oktober 2011)

jo, tolles Wetter und ich bau nen Schuppen und dann liegt mein Handy auch noch auf der Arbeit rum tsts
Sonntag ist bei mir auch übel zwecks KNECHTEN - nix geht in Broksen war für Mittwoch auch kein Termin zu bekommen sondern nur am Freitag, ich hoff auf bessere Zeiten.

Wat is mit Winterpokal?? Ich wollt dieses Jahr eigentlich aussetzen und das Biken runterschrauben, bekommen die Mittelweser-Granaten ein Team Zustande ? Meldungen


----------



## -rabe- (13. Oktober 2011)

@foxi:  Wie, Du willst das biken übern Winter runterschrauben. Wirst Du langsam alt ?
Am Mi könnten wir ja trotzdem ne kleine Runde drehen, gerne auch in Deinem Revier.

 Das mit dem Winterpokal lag mir die Tage auch schon mal auf der Tastatur. Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei  und denke mal das Stephan auch wieder am Start ist. Schliesslich gilt es Platz 87  der Teamwertung zu verteidigen. 
Jens wie siehts aus? Der WP ruft. 
Foxi kommt bestimmt auch wieder zu sich und will halbwegs fit ins Frühjahr starten.
Für stramm werden wir aber wohl irgendwie Ersatz brauchen. Der ist ja völlig untergetaucht.

@RailBike: Willkommen hier im Ni-Thread. Wie floppi schon schrieb, neue Gesichter sind immer gerne gesehen.

@floppi: Bei dem Wetter starte ich morgen schon am Vormittag in Richtung Wald. Wir können uns dann vor Ort treffen.
Entweder telefonieren wir, aber ich kann auch zu 1400/1430 zum "Klapptorpedo" kommen.

@jens: Falls Du morgen auch noch in SL kommst, könntest Du ja die Lampe mitbringen. Ich bin mit Sicherheit bis 1800Uhr im Wald.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> @foxi:  Wie, Du willst das biken übern Winter runterschrauben. Wirst Du langsam alt ?
> Am Mi könnten wir ja trotzdem ne kleine Runde drehen, gerne auch in Deinem Revier.
> 
> Das mit dem Winterpokal lag mir die Tage auch schon mal auf der Tastatur. Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei  und denke mal das Stephan auch wieder am Start ist. Schliesslich gilt es Platz 87  der Teamwertung zu verteidigen.
> ...



Bin beim WP dabei! Morgen kann ich noch nicht zusagen.


----------



## flopp i (14. Oktober 2011)

@ rabe
mal sehn ob ich heut früher ausm Lager flüchten kann,
dann lass ich evtl auch die warme Malzeit sausen, ergo könnt ich auch früher.
-ich schick dir dann einfach ne SMS wenn ich hier los breche / absehen kann wann ich wo im Wald bin.
Kann heut aber nich so lange, hab noch Verpflichtungen.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2011)

Wer ist morgen jetzt wann im Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (15. Oktober 2011)

Paul holt mich um 9.30 ab, wir sind dann so gegen 10.00 am Freibad in Bruchhausen-Vilsen. 2h locker durch den Wald jagen und dann wieder ab zu Mutti 

Gruß

M.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Paul holt mich um 9.30 ab, wir sind dann so gegen 10.00 am Freibad in Bruchhausen-Vilsen. 2h locker durch den Wald jagen und dann wieder ab zu Mutti
> 
> Gruß
> 
> M.



Ich bin um 10.00 Uhr vor Ort! Bis nachher!


----------



## flopp i (15. Oktober 2011)

Die Sterne stehn gut, evtl kann ich morgen auch;
aber eher gegen 1400.
Jens, ich meld mich falls ich hier wieder Erwarten doch früher raus komm.

War ja Fr-Nachmittag mit Rabe los, von 1-6 ne schöne Zeit gahabt.
Bald gibts im SL kaum noch n Fleck wo noch keiner mit nem Bike durch is, das Wege-Netz wird immer dichter. 
Es fällt langsam schwer sich zu entscheiden wo man lang will


----------



## keycastle (16. Oktober 2011)

Moin Zusammen,

ist heut Nachmittag jemand im SL oder Bereich Vilsen unterwegs?
Ich würde sowas bei 14:00 in der Gegend sein...


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2011)

keycastle schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> ist heut Nachmittag jemand im SL oder Bereich Vilsen unterwegs?
> Ich würde sowas bei 14:00 in der Gegend sein...



Sorry,

bin leider schon mit durch!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## foxi (16. Oktober 2011)

> @foxi: Wie, Du willst das biken übern Winter runterschrauben. Wirst Du langsam alt ?


Nee, hat nichts mit alt zu tun, dass biken ist doch ein unaufhörlicher Jungbrunnen Habe nur so einige Baustellen hier um die ich mich diesen Winter kümmern muss ok ich überlegs mir noch und Du Rainer als Sieger des letzten Jahres könntest dann Bitte erstmal das Team gründen und mir auch ne Einladung schicken- ich stoss dann evtl doch noch dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Nee, hat nichts mit alt zu tun, dass biken ist doch ein unaufhörlicher Jungbrunnen Habe nur so einige Baustellen hier um die ich mich diesen Winter kümmern muss ok ich überlegs mir noch und Du Rainer als Sieger des letzten Jahres könntest dann Bitte erstmal das Team gründen und mir auch ne Einladung schicken- ich stoss dann evtl doch noch dazu



Leider noch nicht eröffnet!


----------



## -rabe- (16. Oktober 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> und Du Rainer als Sieger des letzten Jahres könntest dann Bitte erstmal das Team gründen und mir auch ne Einladung schicken



Mach ich doch gerne.
Muss nur noch rauskriegen wann und wo Anmeldestart ist.

Der Teamname dürfte ja klar sein.   *MITTELWESER-GRANATEN*

Teilnehmer pro Team werden wohl wieder fünf Leute.

1. rabe                                   zugesagt
2. ohneworte                           zugesagt
3. diamondbacker                  reserviert
4. foxi                                 reserviert
5.                              noch zu vergeben,  bei Interesse einfach melden

Also wer noch eine Motivationshilfe für den Winter braucht, anmelden.
Die Regeln für den WP gibts hier.   Regeln

Die wichtigste Teamregel der Mittelweser-Granaten: der letzte des Teams am Ende des Winterpokales muss ein paar Biere für die anderen Teammitglieder ausgeben. Gerne wird zum Bier auch der ein oder andere Schierker Feuerstein konsumiert. Kurz gesagt: Kiste Bier und Flasche Schnaps. Prost
Wer jetzt wissen will, wieviel man ungefähr fahren muss um nicht letzter zu sein, schaut hier.  Mittelweser- Granaten ( MWG)  Ranking 

Cool währe natürlich auch, wenn noch ein MWG Team 2 das Licht der Welt erblicken würde.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (17. Oktober 2011)

keycastle schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> ist heut Nachmittag jemand im SL oder Bereich Vilsen unterwegs?
> Ich würde sowas bei 14:00 in der Gegend sein...


Sorry, is ja sonst so meine Zeit.
Da ich aber schon Fr los war und Haus und Garten auch mal wieder bedient werden wollten...


----------



## Trail-Seeker (17. Oktober 2011)

Schön war es gestern bei euch mal wieder, Jens war so frei uns die neuen Trails zu zeigen. 

Werde nächsten Sonntag wieder am Start sein, mit hoffentlich besserer Kondition.


Gruß

M.


----------



## Ionized (17. Oktober 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> *Das war die 1.te TRANS-MITTELWESER 2011:*
> 
> Um 8:00 Uhr ging Sie in Hassel/Weser los, die wilde Trans-Mittelweser.
> Am Start Volker, Rainer, Stephan L. und Stephan H.
> ...



Gibts eingentlich schon Bilder und/oder Videos online?


----------



## foxi (17. Oktober 2011)

ups, jetzt weiss ich was ich machen wollte - ganz vergessen Also ein paar Bilder gibt es schon erwarte nicht zuviel!, wir waren sehr faul, ich ein paar und Rainer fährt ja immer nur seine Kamera spazieren - sie braucht halt ab und an ihren Auslauf


----------



## Ionized (17. Oktober 2011)

Wir freuen uns alle auf den Upload


----------



## Meiwok (18. Oktober 2011)

wollt mich auch mal wieder melden. Würde gerne mal wieder im SL fahren. Kann mich am WE jemand führen? Wenn meine Verletzung ausgeheilt ist (Knochenhautentzündung am Sitzhöcker) was es alles gibt.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Ionized (18. Oktober 2011)

Wenn wir am WE einen trockenen und sonnigen Tag haben sollten, würde ich gerne anschliessen.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (18. Oktober 2011)

Werde am WE am start sein, egal was für ein Wetter. 

Momentan sieht es stark nach Sonntag aus, Uhrzeit noch nicht klar.

Gruß

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## flopp i (18. Oktober 2011)

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt *Sonntag gegen 1400*
vlt kann ich auch etwas früher, rechne aber nich damit
von mir aus auch bei Regen 

*@Keycastel + RailBike*
seid ihr auch dabei?

*@Meiwok*:
ich möcht nich wissen wie man sowas bekommt, sonst steig ich evtl nie wieder aufs Bike 
Gute Besserung

-he Stephan, wie wars am Gardasee? heile zurück?


----------



## Meiwok (18. Oktober 2011)

@ flopp i
wenn ich das wüsste. ich schraub erstmal n´en anderen Sattel drauf, andere Hose, andere Sattelstellung, dann klappts vielleicht. Sonntag gefällt mir gut. Lieber wär mir allerdings vormittags. Ich meld mich noch.
gruss Wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (18. Oktober 2011)

@ meiwok: Ich habe mal gehört, sowas geht nur durch viel biken wieder weg.  Gute Besserung.

@all: Evtl. schliesse ich mich Sonntag Nachmittag mit an. Kann aber durchaus auch passieren das ich eine Frühschichtrunde starte.
Hängt davon ab, ob und wie ich Samstag arbeiten muss.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (19. Oktober 2011)

Morgens gefällt mir grundsätzlich auch besser!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja, morgens sollte sich bei mir auch wieder besser ausgehen als Nachmittags.
Genaueres weiß ich allerdings erst am Freitag.

Gruß

M.


----------



## flopp i (19. Oktober 2011)

Mal sehen wie sich das bei mir entwickelt.
Welche Uhrzeit schwebt euch denn so mit "morgens" vor?
Ich hoffe zumindest das ihr nich vor 1000 meint


----------



## Trail-Seeker (19. Oktober 2011)

10.00 wäre schon die Zeit die ich anpeilen würde, ich denke mal das käme Jens auch ganz recht.

Gruß

M.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Oktober 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> 10.00 wäre schon die Zeit die ich anpeilen würde, ich denke mal das käme Jens auch ganz recht.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> M.



10.00 Uhr ist vollkommen in Ordnung, früher theoretisch auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (19. Oktober 2011)

Könnte auch früher an den start gehen, unsere kleine ist ja normalerweise so ab 7.00 auf 


Gruß

M.


----------



## foxi (19. Oktober 2011)

@ Trans Mittelweser:  Die Bilder sind  Online bei mir im Album






@ floppi: Was macht das Video, bekommen wir noch was zu sehen ?


----------



## Ionized (19. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Bilder, scheint eine tolle Tour gewesen zu sein


----------



## stramm (20. Oktober 2011)

Moin Leute, habe heute endlich mal wieder ne Mail als Threadbenachrichtigung bekommen, quasi als Gedankenstütze das ich nicht ganz untergetaucht bin 

Habe mit Wohnung und drumherum nun alles eingespielt und dachte mir das ich spätestens zum Winterpokal wieder auch aktiv mitschreiben und -fahren wollte.

Olaf und ich haben nächste Woche Freiwoche und wollten mal sehen ob sich n Nachmittag Deister oder evtl Porta anbietet, unser Witali hier wäre wohl auch mit am Start wenn er früher Schluß machen kann.

Schöne Grüße aus der nächtlichen Schicht, Michael.


----------



## flopp i (20. Oktober 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> @
> 
> 
> @ floppi: Was macht das Video, bekommen wir noch was zu sehen ?



jep-schöne Bilder
was fürn video
-das kann noch dauern,wiegesagt mit meinem Rechner brauch ichs garnich erst versuchen die zu bearbeiten geschweige denn auch nur anzusehen.
Kleiner Lichtblick: ne bessere GrafenKarte für ihren Rechner is aber in Sichtweite. 
Naja immerhin weiß ich das in Zeven eine für mich liegt, hab nur neulich vergessen sie mitzunehmen
Is n Grund da noch mal qieder hin zu fahren
Ansonsten war ja die Idee, das Stephan und ich uns mal bei kälterem Wetter auf das eine oder andere Getränk zusammen setzen und das machen.

achja Stephan:
hab schon nen kleinen Reisebericht von Helge bekommen, die Fotos auch, mir scheint ihr wäret gerne länger da geblieben wa?


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2011)

stramm schrieb:


> Moin Leute, habe heute endlich mal wieder ne Mail als Threadbenachrichtigung bekommen, quasi als Gedankenstütze das ich nicht ganz untergetaucht bin
> 
> Habe mit Wohnung und drumherum nun alles eingespielt und dachte mir das ich spätestens zum Winterpokal wieder auch aktiv mitschreiben und -fahren wollte.
> 
> ...



Der Strammi ist wieder aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (20. Oktober 2011)

hey wellcome back Michael
schön das du wieder da bist, und tust auch gleich Salz in meine Wunden streuen Würde gerne mit, habe aber leider nächste Woche Seminar in Springe - Die Folterkammer mit ständigen Blick auf den Deister Entfernung geschätzte 150m und das beste KEINE ZEIT ZUM BIKEN 
Mittagspause zu kurz und Abends nach Abendessen zu Spät und dann der Gruppenzwang zum


----------



## Ionized (20. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LSX7CIJm0fM#!

Das kriegen wir auch noch hin oder?


----------



## -rabe- (20. Oktober 2011)

Ionized schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LSX7CIJm0fM#!
> 
> Das kriegen wir auch noch hin oder?



Nach 30sek musste ich aufs Klo zum :kotz:

@foxi: schöne Bilder haste gemacht.
Ich hoffe Du musst in Springe nicht zu doll leiden, so mit Blick auf den Deister den ganzen Tag.

@stramm: schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören . Pünktlich zum Schietwetter willst Du also wieder aufs Bike. Respekt ,dann merke ich Dich mal für unser WP-Team vor.

@WP  :  kleine Aktualisierung beim WP Team der MWG.

 -rabe  zugesagt
 -ohneworte zugesagt
 -diamondbacker  zugesagt
 -stramm zugesagt (deinen letzten Post werte ich jetzt mal so)
 -foxi reserviert 

Sobald die Teamgründung möglich ist, nehm ich das in Angriff.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (20. Oktober 2011)

Versuchn wa s doch ma mit nem Schüttelreim 

Sonntag geeeeht !!!
Bin zwar von 10:00 immer noch nich begeistert, is aber machbar.
Also wenn ihr doch später biken wollt , hab ich da gar nix gegen einzuwenden,
-dann kann ich mich noch einmal mehr auf der Matratze wenden

@Rabe
13.11. Suderburg? (-hast auch ne PN bekomm?)


----------



## -rabe- (20. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> @Rabe
> 13.11. Suderburg? (-hast auch ne PN bekomm?)



keine PN.

13.11. bin ich in Dresden.

Was ist da in Suderburg? Meine kurze googelei hat nur einen Herbstlauf  zu Tage gefördert. 
Ich brauche aber um vorwärts zu kommen zwei Räder und einen Sattel unterm Hintern. Ich bin nämlich nicht so gut zu Fuss.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (20. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist denn Treffpunkt am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr?
 Ich bring mal die GoPro mit
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## flopp i (20. Oktober 2011)

ich düs direkt von Hoya aus los,
denke der Parkplatz wäre am besten, dann kannste noch solange im Auto warten bis ich endlich dann mal ankomm
-oder hast n besseren Vorschlag?

@ all
was is mit euch, wie seht ihr das?


----------



## flopp i (20. Oktober 2011)

So, hab dann doch endlich auch n paar Bildchen von der 1.TMW aufgeladen




...nee,kein Siegertreppchen, gewonnen ham alle!!!




...kurze Orientierung...




...ab hier gings nur noch bergab


----------



## Trail-Seeker (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte mich mit Jens wieder am Freibad treffen, kann ab auch zum Parkplatz ins SL kommen.

@Jens
wollen wir uns dort treffen oder von dir aus zum SL rüber kurbeln?


Gruß

M.


----------



## foxi (21. Oktober 2011)

Ionized schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LSX7CIJm0fM#!
> 
> Das kriegen wir auch noch hin oder?



jaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich erfahre heute Nachmittag ob, wann und wo ich Sonntag dabei bin.

@floppi: schöne Bilder haste gemacht. Aber auf das Video warten wir trotzdem alle noch ganz gespannt.

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (21. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich will mich mal zurück melden. Die erste Arbeitswoche nach einem sooo geilen Urlaub war total übel.
Der Urlaub begann mit einem herausragenden Red-Hot-Chilli-Peppers Konzert in Köln und endete Abends in einem Ristorante in Malcesine draussen bei 20°C.
Waren das herrliche Tage am Gardasee. Es sollen die schönsten Oktobertage seit 15 Jahren gewesen sein. Jeden Tag min. 24°C und 10-11 Stunden Sonne am Tag. Letztes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit war ab 1000HM eine geschlossene Schneedecke. Tja....Glück muss man haben.
Und dann fast jeden Tag ein Top-MTB-Event.
Ledro-See-Umrundung, Tremalzo-Paß, Altissimo, Ponale-Straße rauf und runter, Downhill auf der berühmten Adrenalina und zum Abschluß wurde der Monte-Baldo bezwungen. Das waren geile 210km und 6450 HM mit einer lustigen MTB-Truppe.
Ich war mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte mal dort.

An diesem Wochenende bin ich trotz Entzugserscheinungen leider raus. Ich muss mich dringend um Frau und Haus kümmern, da ich nächstes Wochenende schon wieder als MTB-Service-Kraft mit Rainer in Thüringen unterwegs bin. 
Euch allen aber viel Spaß auf den Hometrails.


----------



## flopp i (21. Oktober 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Aber auf das Video warten wir trotzdem alle noch ganz gespannt.
> 
> Rainer



-ich auch
Hab  n kompatiblen Ersatz-Akku gefunden, kannst dir die Hirn-Birn ja Sonntag mal ansehen, denke ich werd se mitbringen.
Vlt. komm ich heut abend schon mal dazu die Leuchtdauer zu testen


----------



## -rabe- (21. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag bin auch im Wald. 
Ich werde wohl eine Frühschicht starten die den Namen auch verdient. 
Wann und wo sich die Langschläfer treffen, sehe ich ja hier und stosse dann dazu. Zur Not gibts ja Handys.
Wenn ich jemanden von den Ortsunkundigen hier am Waldrand zu einer bestimmten Zeit aufsammeln soll, einfach mal schreiben. Gibt hier einige leicht zu findende gute Startpunkte kurz hinter Hoya.

@ jens / floppi: bitte an die Lampe denken. Am 29.10. ist der Tag der Wahrheit.

Rainer


----------



## Ionized (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin verwirrt 
Wer startet nun wo und sammelt wen und wann ein?


----------



## Meiwok (22. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> ich düs direkt von Hoya aus los,
> denke der Parkplatz wäre am besten, dann kannste noch solange im Auto warten bis ich endlich dann mal ankomm
> -oder hast n besseren Vorschlag?
> 
> ...


 
Wie wär´s wenn du mich um 10:00 Uhr bei Thies&Co Hoya am Parkplatz abholst, da weiss ich wo das ist?
Wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (22. Oktober 2011)

@ meiwok / ionized: Bei floppi bin ich mir nicht sooo sicher ob er pünktlich aus dem Bett findet.
Da ich zu der Zeit eh schon im Wald bin, kann ich Euch auch um 10.00Uhr aufsammeln. 
Dann wäre allerdings die Bushaltestelle in Hoyerhagen im Memsener Kirchweg besser. Ist genauso leicht zu finden wie Thies/Co.

-einfach in Hoya an der Ampelkreuzung Richtung Bruchhausen fahren  (von NI über Balge u.Bücken wäre das dann an der Ampel links) 

-weiter bis zur nächsten Ortschaft (Hoyerhagen) ca 2km

-mitten im langgezogenen und dünn besiedelten Hoyerhagen, hängt mitten über der Hauptstrasse an einer kleinen Kreuzung eine Strassenlaterne.

-dort links abbiegen (Memsener Kirchweg) und man steht direkt vor einer Bushaltestelle (Treffpunkt).

-top Parkmöglichkeiten sind vorhanden und ein optimaler Start ins MTB-Mekka Sellingsloh  ist garantiert.

PS: schönes Wetter ist dann auch schon da.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich muss für morgen leider absagen. Leider ein Punktspiel in Duddenhausen übersehen. 

@ Rainer

die Lampe nehme ich mit nach Duddenhausen, ich fahre da so gegen 09.00-09.15 Uhr hin. Da könnten wir uns auf dem Wege treffen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (22. Oktober 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> @ meiwok / ionized: Bei floppi bin ich mir nicht sooo sicher ob er pünktlich aus dem Bett findet.
> Da ich zu der Zeit eh schon im Wald bin, kann ich Euch auch um 10.00Uhr aufsammeln.
> Dann wäre allerdings die Bushaltestelle in Hoyerhagen im Memsener Kirchweg besser. Ist genauso leicht zu finden wie Thies/Co.
> 
> ...


 
wird gemacht. Haste mir ja schon mal gezeigt, aber du weißt ja das Gedächtnis im Alter. Ich bin da
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (22. Oktober 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> @ Rainer
> 
> die Lampe nehme ich mit nach Duddenhausen, ich fahre da so gegen 09.00-09.15 Uhr hin. Da könnten wir uns auf dem Wege treffen.
> 
> ...



Können wir so machen. Wann und wo könnten wir uns dann treffen? Ich bin flexibel.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (22. Oktober 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> wird gemacht. Haste mir ja schon mal gezeigt, aber du weißt ja das Gedächtnis im Alter. Ich bin da
> Wolfgang





Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (22. Oktober 2011)

@Jens

das past gut, mir ist auch was dazwischen gekommen, werde wohl nur eine schnelle Runde um Dorf drehen können 

Gruß 

M.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Können wir so machen. Wann und wo könnten wir uns dann treffen? Ich bin flexibel.
> 
> Rainer



Ich rufe Dich an wenn ich losfahre!


----------



## -rabe- (22. Oktober 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich rufe Dich an wenn ich losfahre!




Rainer


----------



## flopp i (22. Oktober 2011)

ich versuche dann auch um 10 an der Haltestelle zu sein 

Bis morgen

(könnt ihr evtl noch n kleinen Moment auf mich warten ?  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (23. Oktober 2011)

Pünktlich um 06.00Uhr.
Die Frühschicht kann beginnen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Pünktlich um 06.00Uhr.
> Die Frühschicht kann beginnen.
> 
> Rainer



Sonntags!


----------



## -rabe- (23. Oktober 2011)

So, die Frühschicht hab ich ganz gut überstanden. Bisschen kaputt und ein leicht angeschlagenes Knie, aber sonst gehts.
Pünktlich zum Kaffee um 15.30Uhr war ich wieder zu Hause. 85km und 760hm standen auf dem Tacho. Das meiste auf den schönen Trails im Sellingsloh und Vilser Holz.
Ganz schön Kraftraubend zur Zeit im Wald. Bucheckern wohin der Reifen rollt, machen Kurvenfahren zur Zeit zum Glücksspiel. Bergauf und in der Ebene scheinen die Dinger dann die Reifen festzuhalten.

War aber ne lustige Truppe, nach meinem frühen Start in der Finsterniss, haben wir uns wie verabredet um 10.00Uhr getroffen. Floppi (pünktlich ), meiwok (der vergessliche ), stramm (der verlorene Sohn ) und ich als Trailführer. 
Ich hoffe es hat Euch gefallen, zumindest sahen am Ende alle ziemlich zufrieden aus.

Alle die heute nicht wollten oder konnten, haben wirklich was verpasst.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (23. Oktober 2011)

War heute wieder super im Sellingloh. Danke an die Trailführer und -bauer. Rainer und floppi. War ganz spannend auch mal wieder mit stramm zu fahren. Schreit nach Wiederholung
Wolfgang


----------



## stramm (24. Oktober 2011)

Man was ne geile Runde. Super Guide und Mitfahrer dabei gehabt.
Tut mir echt Leid für alle die nicht konnten oder wollten ;-).

Bin nun nach 3 Std. schlafen auch wieder motiviert bei der Nachtschicht.
Bin voller Zuversicht das wir das bald mal wieder hin kriegen. 
Wäre echt super wenns früher oder später vielleicht mal ein kleines Video von unseren eifrigen Kameramännern gibt, danke schonmal dafür.

Hoffe bis bald, Michael.


----------



## flopp i (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mich nur den anderen drei anschließen: das war super!!!
Danke auch an euch, war ne tollen Gruppe, gerne wieder




14.00,kurze Pause

Nachdem wir uns getrennt haben bin ich mit der nächsten Gruppe noch ne kleine Runde Blindschleiche-Klappstuhl-T Trail gefahren, war aber nich ganz so doll aus Rücksicht auf den Nachwuchs
Als wir gerade oben am Torpedo standen und sich da gerade einer runterstürzen wollte, hab ich ihn erst mal zurückgehalten, da n Jogger auf uns zu rannte.
Der sollte ja nich unbedingt sehhen wo wir abbiegen, das war verschenkte Zeit!
Wisst ihr was der gemacht hat?
Gegrüßt, abgebogen und den Torpedo und den Klappstuhl rauf und runter.
Dann sacht er sowas wie: nun dürft ihr wieder


----------



## Diamondbacker (24. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
da wird doch wohl keiner meinen guten alten Torpedo-Trail als Jogging-Strecke mißbrauchen?  Frechheit!


----------



## flopp i (24. Oktober 2011)

So, hier mal zwei Ausschnitte von unserer Tour gestern

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17212

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17211


----------



## -rabe- (24. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Als wir gerade oben am Torpedo standen und sich da gerade einer runterstürzen wollte, hab ich ihn erst mal zurückgehalten, da n Jogger auf uns zu rannte.
> Der sollte ja nich unbedingt sehhen wo wir abbiegen, das war verschenkte Zeit!
> Wisst ihr was der gemacht hat?
> Gegrüßt, abgebogen und den Torpedo und den Klappstuhl rauf und runter.
> Dann sacht er sowas wie: nun dürft ihr wieder



Wenn der Förster mal die Trails findet, können wir ja sagen " die Jogger warn`s" 


 schlechte Nachricht

Ich bin krank. Da hab ich mich so auf mein 12h Rennen am WE gefreut, und jetzt sitz ich hier mit Fieber. Irgendwie hab ich mir am Sonntag auf unserer Tour wohl was eingefangen.
Jetzt bin ich kaputt, Saft- und Kraftlos und werd morgen erstmal zum Arzt gehen. 
Das wars dann wohl mit dem "Grenzgänger".


Rainer


----------



## flopp i (24. Oktober 2011)

Dann komm mal schnell wieder auf die Beine
Gute Besserung
(die Schotten ham da ne prima Medizin,hilft gegen fast alles)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (24. Oktober 2011)

och Mensch du machst aber auch Sachen - vielleicht schafst Du es ja noch, wird aber schwer für solch ein Event dann durchzustehen. 
Kopf hoch
Ich bin hier in der HVHS Springe und hab mein Zimmer fast Unterhalb des Steinbruches und wenn es morgen funzt dann werde ich in der Mittagspause exclusiv der Selbststudienzeit für 90Min den Deister unsicher machen - Jaaa das Radel ist doch mit und parkt in meiner Ludenschleuder, es wartet ausgeführt zu werden


----------



## flopp i (25. Oktober 2011)

hey stramm, hast dich schon fliegen sehn?

(gestern abend reingestellt und schon hat jemand "sau geil" drunter geschrieben.
Für meiner ersten Video-Versuche bin ich auch zufrieden 
Der Rest kommt dann auch irgendwann am Stück)


----------



## -rabe- (25. Oktober 2011)

@floppi: Hatte ich gestern garnicht gesehen, dass Du schon die Videos drin hast. Jetzt wollen wir den Rest aber auch sehen.

@foxi: Viel Spass im Deister

Das Rennen hab ich jetzt abgesagt. 
Das hat so keinen Zweck. Selbst wenn ich bis Samstag wieder halbwegs fit bin,wird das nichts. Dafür ist das ganze einfach zu hart um da mit 80% Leistung an den Start zu gehen. 

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (25. Oktober 2011)

och menno; Rainer. Wir haben dich extra vor uns hergetrieben als Training. War wohl doch zu lange. Gute Besserung.
Wolfgang&Meike


----------



## flopp i (25. Oktober 2011)

Von mir auch noch mal Gute Besserung!!!

-wenn du schön brav bist und wieder bis dahin gesund wirst,
dann könn wa ja ne kleine Genesungs-Runde drehen, ohne Volldampf


----------



## stramm (26. Oktober 2011)

Gerade erst wieder inet angemacht. Das ja echt schade Rainer, gute Besserung von mir auch. 
Jo habe mich fliegen sehen und hören floppi;-) Geil aufgenommen.
War heute mit Olaf im deister, schöne 50km hoch und runter, sogar mit grabwegehrenrunde.
Bis bald und Foxi viel Spaß auf deinem lehrgang.


----------



## Diamondbacker (26. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
echt schade Rainer. Aber so ist das vernünftiger. Das Rennen 12h im roten Drehzahlbereich, mit Grippe in den Knochen zu fahren, ist auf keinen Fall gesund!!!
Ich hätte bestimmt nach der ersten Runde ein Handtuch auf den Trail werfen müssen.
Kopf hoch Raini. Wir starten noch irgend ein MTB-Ersatz-Event.
Deister-Weekend im WOMO mit Olaf und Marko z.B.

Bis nachher


----------



## H4ks (26. Oktober 2011)

Moin moin, wollte mal fragen ob am Wochenende wieder eine Fahrt ansteht ?!
Sellingsloh und Vilser Holz ist ja so mit meine alte Heimat


----------



## -rabe- (26. Oktober 2011)

H4ks schrieb:


> Moin moin, wollte mal fragen ob am Wochenende wieder eine Fahrt ansteht ?!
> Sellingsloh und Vilser Holz ist ja so mit meine alte Heimat



Moin H4ks,

Für eine schöne Tour bin ich dieses WE raus. Evtl drehe ich am Sonntag ne klitzekleine Regenerationsrunde durchs Revier. Das entscheide ich dann aber spontan nach Genesungs- und Wetterlage.

@WP: Die Teamgründung "Mittelweser-Granaten" ist vollzogen.
Also Männer, auf zur Teammitgliedschaft. Bei Jens, Stephan und Michael hab ich ja schon  die mündlichen Zusagen.
Einzig der Volker bereitet mir noch ein bisschen Sorge.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (26. Oktober 2011)

Reusper-reusper...

-ich werf noch mal in den Raum das am Sonntag ja in Zeven ne Mtb-Renn-Veranstaltung is !!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8767671&postcount=564

Will da etwa jemand mit hin?
Ich fahr da zu über 90% hin, als Zuschauer.
Will mal sehn wie andere über die Bunker jagen
Rabe, du etwa?


----------



## -rabe- (27. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Reusper-reusper...
> 
> -ich werf noch mal in den Raum das am Sonntag ja in Zeven ne Mtb-Renn-Veranstaltung is !!!
> 
> ...



Zum "über die Bunker jagen" bin ich wohl zur Zeit der falsche Kandidat. Und als Zuschauer, ich weiß nicht. Da werde ich wahrscheinlich ganz wehmütig.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (27. Oktober 2011)

Hey, DICH wollt ich da nich lang jagen, in deinem Zustand 
(Hoff es geht dir schon besser!)
Man muß aber auch mal andere fahren lassen können.


----------



## Meiwok (28. Oktober 2011)

Montagmorgen Deister. Hat jemand Interesse? Um 10:00 Uhr Bantorfer Höhe
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (28. Oktober 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Montagmorgen Deister. Hat jemand Interesse? Um 10:00 Uhr Bantorfer Höhe
> Gruß Wolfgang



Ich melde mal Interesse an. Denke mal das ich bis dahin fit genug für ne kleine Deisterrunde bin.
Da mein Zeitfenster aber sowieso recht knapp ist, sollte die Luft wohl reichen. 
Wahrscheinlich muss ich da um 14.00Uhr schon wieder los. Aber bei dem genialen Wetter, das muss man einfach nutzen.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (28. Oktober 2011)

moin Rabe, kann ich heut oder morgen meine Lampe bei dir rausholen?
Falls du sie dies We nich brauchen solltest,sonst lass ich se noch bei dir.
Fährst du Mo mit in den Deister? -Dann drück ich dir noch n USB-Stick für Meiwok inne Hand,sind die Bilder von der Tour drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (29. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> moin Rabe, kann ich heut oder morgen meine Lampe bei dir rausholen?
> Falls du sie dies We nich brauchen solltest,sonst lass ich se noch bei dir.
> Fährst du Mo mit in den Deister? -Dann drück ich dir noch n USB-Stick für Meiwok inne Hand,sind die Bilder von der Tour drauf



Auf den Videos von dem Stick kann ich mit meinem Rechner nicht viel sehen.Lauter bunte Streifen, abgehackte Standbilder und manchmal auch holprige Videostückchen.

Ich nehm Wolfgang den Stick am Montag mit. Er ist ja quasi der Videoexperte und wird da schon was draus machen.

@ Wolfgang: Montag und 10.00 Deister ist gebongt. 
Ich muss mir ja irgendwie den Frust der sich heute bei mir anstaut aus den Beinen treten.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (29. Oktober 2011)

Liegt entweder am Abspielprorgram, an deinem Rechner oder meinem Stick/den Daten dadrauf
-aber das is bei meinem Rechner genau so/änlich, liegt bei mir an dem (1er) Prozessor und der Grafikcard, beides alt und nich für HD geeignet
Vor Jahresende hab ich auch nix neues


----------



## -rabe- (29. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Liegt entweder am Abspielprorgram, an deinem Rechner oder meinem Stick/den Daten dadrauf
> -aber das is bei meinem Rechner genau so/änlich, liegt bei mir an dem (1er) Prozessor und der Grafikcard, beides alt und nich für HD geeignet



Ach ja, die Sache mit dem alten Rechner. Das erklärt ja eigentlich alles.
Ich glaube das wollte ich vorhin nicht wahrhaben.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (30. Oktober 2011)

> @ Wolfgang: Montag und 10.00 Deister ist gebongt.
> Ich muss mir ja irgendwie den Frust der sich heute bei mir anstaut aus den Beinen treten.


 Viel Spass und bleibt heile, ich muss leider knechten.

@Winterpokal: Braucht sich keiner zu sorgen, aber ich bin definitiv raus. Wie schon erwähnt viel zu Tun an Haus und Garten und dann muss ich mich um meine Gesundheit auch noch kümmern. Also wer will, es ist noch ein Platz im Team


----------



## -rabe- (30. Oktober 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> @Winterpokal: Braucht sich keiner zu sorgen, aber ich bin definitiv raus. Wie schon erwähnt viel zu Tun an Haus und Garten und dann muss ich mich um meine Gesundheit auch noch kümmern. Also wer will, es ist noch ein Platz im Team


 
Naja gut, auch wenns schade ist.
Wir nehmen Dich aber trotzdem hin und wieder mit auf Tour.

Ihr habts gelesen, es ist noch ein Platz frei im "Mittelweser - Granaten" Winterpokal Team.
Bewerbungen mit Lichtbild, Zeugnissen, Lebenslauf, Referenzen etc,  werden ab sofort entgegengenommen.
Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2011)

Bin wieder aus Nottingham zurück und für fast alle Schandtaten bereit!


----------



## -rabe- (30. Oktober 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bin wieder aus Nottingham zurück und für fast alle Schandtaten bereit!


 
Dann morgen 10.00Uhr Bantorfer Höhe.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (31. Oktober 2011)

Bin gestern in Zeven gewesen, hab mir da mal das Rennen angesehen.
Glaub da mach ich nächstes Mal auch mit.
Konkurenz war nich groß, aber teilw. doch recht gut, nur 13 Starter oder so.
Der inoficielle Streckenrekord wurde gebrochen, 6:56:56 wars glaub ich(zu 7:23 oder sowas)
1 Totalausfall noch kurz vor dem Start, auf der Bmx-Bahn gemault, Schlüsselbein und anderes!
Also Rabe, da haste mit deiner Seuche ja noch so leidlich Glück gehabt

Viel Spaß euch im Deister


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Dann morgen 10.00Uhr Bantorfer Höhe.
> 
> Rainer



Mein Auto bekommt heute neue Scheiben und Beläge! Auch wenn Bremsen deutlich überbewertet wird...


----------



## foxi (31. Oktober 2011)

> Wir nehmen Dich aber trotzdem hin und wieder mit auf Tour.


Ich hatte es befürchtet gerne!
Ab 2012 wir dann wieder voll angegriffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (31. Oktober 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Ich hatte es befürchtet gerne!
> Ab 2012 wir dann wieder voll angegriffen



So klingt das schon viiiiiiieeeeel besser.


Wolfgang und ich waren ja heute im Deister . Eine schöne Trailrunde haben wir gedreht. 40km und 1100hm standen am Ende auf dem Tacho.
Einen neuen Trail gefahren/probiert, und sonst die üblichen Verdächtigen unter die Stollen genommen. Teilweise liegt schon viel Laub auf den Trails, daher ist manchmal wenig zu sehen was so kommt, aber im Gegensatz zB. Rakete, freie Bahn mit super Grip.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (2. November 2011)

Hallo Loide,
ich möchte auch beim Winterpokal dabei sein. Was muss ich tun??
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (2. November 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hallo Loide,
> ich möchte auch beim Winterpokal dabei sein. Was muss ich tun??
> Gruß Wolfgang



Schön!

Eigentlich ganz einfach. Du klickst oben in der Kopfleiste auf den Button "Winterpokal", dann kannst du dir irgendwo? das Team raussuchen dem du beitreten möchtest ( vorzugsweise natürlich die "Mittelweser - Granaten").
Da stehst du dann in Warteposition und wirst mit viel Glück vom Teamgründer ins Team aufgenommen.
Ich hoffe du hast unsere persönlichen Regeln die ich weiter oben mal gepostet habe schon gelesen. So ein bisschen Ansporn innerhalb des Teams kann ja nicht schaden.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (3. November 2011)

Hier mal n Profi-Bericht aus Zeven 
http://www.zevener-zeitung.de/lokal...Rekordzeit-ueber-die-Bunker-_arid,655219.html

Weiteres auch hier im Forum bei den Zevenern zu finden

@Meiwok:
hast du die Daten schon sichten können? Lässt sich da was mit machen?


----------



## Meiwok (3. November 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Hier mal n Profi-Bericht aus Zeven
> http://www.zevener-zeitung.de/lokal...Rekordzeit-ueber-die-Bunker-_arid,655219.html
> 
> Weiteres auch hier im Forum bei den Zevenern zu finden
> ...


 
Hi Iko. Die sind ziemlich scharf die Filme. Kann ich bestimmt was gebrauchen. Ich schick das Ergebnis dann mal. Die Neulinge haste ja ganz schön rangenommen.


----------



## flopp i (3. November 2011)

Meinste die von der 2. Runde?
Sind keine Neulinge, nur die Tochter des einen, mit den Typen fahr ich sonst fast jedes We so um die 30-40Km auf "unseren" Strecken.
Zudem fahren die sonst auch Enduro (Motorrad).
Die könn schon was, die brauchen sich nich verstecken.


----------



## flopp i (4. November 2011)

Werde evtl. morgen Vormittag durchn SL düsen, das is noch nich ganz fest.
Morgen Nachmittag auf alle Fälle, da meine anderen Kandidaten da los wollen.
Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## -rabe- (4. November 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Werde evtl. morgen Vormittag durchn SL düsen, das is noch nich ganz fest.
> Morgen Nachmittag auf alle Fälle, da meine anderen Kandidaten da los wollen.
> Kommt noch jemand mit?



Leider hab ich morgen Spätschicht.
Am Sonntag über Mittag wollte ich aber wohl eine Runde drehen.


@ jens: Falls Du Sonntag auch im Walde sein solltest, können wir ja wieder den Lampentausch vollziehen.

@floppi: hast ne PN.

@stramm: hast auch ne PN

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Leider hab ich morgen Spätschicht.
> Am Sonntag über Mittag wollte ich aber wohl eine Runde drehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich wollte wohl beide Tage auf's Bike!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (5. November 2011)

@jens: Da ich für morgen keine feste Zeit planen kann, werde ich mich mal bei Dir melden wenn ich Richtung Wald starte. Die Lampe pack ich dann schon mal auf Verdacht mit ein.

Rainer


----------



## foxi (5. November 2011)

Moin
Am Dienstag 14.00 jemand Zeit fuer ne Krähenrunde. Konnte einen neuen Biker auftun. Wir sind also schon mal zu zweit - Gruss an Ben!
Treffpunkt Heka Dauer 2.5h

Gruss Volker
Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2011)

Ich muss dann leider ein wenig arbeiten!


----------



## -rabe- (6. November 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin
> Am Dienstag 14.00 jemand Zeit fuer ne Krähenrunde.



Leider nicht! 

@ WP : Ab morgen wird`s ernst, jeder Meter zählt. 
Da sich stramm  bis dato noch nicht angemeldet hat , haben wir im Team noch einen Platz frei. Wer also kurzentschlossen noch bei den "Mittelweser Granaten" mit einsteigen will, ein Klick genügt.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (7. November 2011)

Hab gerad ne kleine Beleuchtungsfahrt gemacht.
Die IQ am Lenker und die HongKong aufm Kopf.
Mal ne Runde Torpedo,Klappstuhl und umzu -war das g**l !!!
Is echt ne Nummer im Dunkeln.
Wenn da mal jemand Böcke zu hat (Nachtfahrt) -ich bin gerne dabei.

Rabe, hab deine Bretter gefunden, macht Eindruck
-hätt se ja fast schon hingelehgt und ausprobiert, bin schon gespannt wie n Schlüpfergummi
Den Stehg auf der anderen Seite hab ich auch schon genuzt, gute Sache!


----------



## foxi (8. November 2011)

> Die IQ am Lenker und die HongKong aufm Kopf.


Ich Denke ich brauch dieses Jahr mal was neues was mir die Erleuchtung bringt floppy, da du ja ein kleiner ne grosser Sparfuchs bist, was sind denn das genau für Lämpchen - Preis/Quelle würde mich interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (8. November 2011)

Das eine is die Ixon-IQ von Busch-Müller, zZ das beste für öffentliche Wege da mit Stvzo-gezumsel und HELL!, aber nich ganz günstig.
Meist so ab 50 aufwärts
-für n Wald aber nix da der Lichtkegel nach oben begrenzt is, wie gesagt Straße+Feldwege

Sonst hab ich n HongKong-Import, gibts teilw.auch schon ab 50 
Lampe gut Akku nach 4x laden platt-zelle kaputt,hab mir was hingefrickelt,geht auch.
Bei dem Preis nich anders zu erwarten,stört mich aber nich so.
Die ausleuchtung is SUPER (frag Rainer+Stephan)
 -schick dir den Link zu dem Shop heut abend


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Ich Denke ich brauch dieses Jahr mal was neues was mir die Erleuchtung bringt floppy, da du ja ein kleiner ne grosser Sparfuchs bist, was sind denn das genau für Lämpchen - Preis/Quelle würde mich interessieren



Moin,

ich habe noch ein Sigma Karma über. Momentan hat die leihweise Rainer (für das abgesagte Rennen) im Bestand.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Diamondbacker (8. November 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Ich Denke ich brauch dieses Jahr mal was neues was mir die Erleuchtung bringt floppy, da du ja ein kleiner ne grosser Sparfuchs bist, was sind denn das genau für Lämpchen - Preis/Quelle würde mich interessieren


 
Moin Foxi,

Rainer und ich haben einen "Lichttest" mit verschiedenen Lampen gemacht.
Ergebnis war, das die von floppi angesprochene "China-Lampe" die hellste  und beste Ausleuchtung hatte. Der Akku soll aber nicht der dollste sein. Da muß man eventuell nachbessern.
Habe mir die sofort bei e-bay für 49 Dollar (35Euro)inkl. Versand bestellt. Mal abwarten. Lt.e-bay ist die mittlerweile auf dem Schiff Richtung Europa.
Den Link wollte floppi Dir ja schicken.
Am Lenker fahre ich mit 2x Ixon-IQ-Speed und dann die China-Lampe auf den Helm.
@floppi: für Night-Rides bin ich immer zu haben. Habe im Moment aber viel Arbeit am Hals mit Überstunden und Wochenendarbeit.
Meld Dich mal wenn Du nen "Dunkel-Race" planst.


----------



## Meiwok (8. November 2011)

@foxi
ich fahr auch die Buschmüller IQ. Zur Arbeit (Strasse und bißchen Wald) ist die super, weil man die Lampe auch am Lenker waagerecht ausrichten kann. Nur der Schalter ist schwammig.
wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (8. November 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Momentan hat die leihweise Rainer (für das abgesagte Rennen) im Bestand.
> 
> ...



Ja ja, streu Du mal noch Salz in meine Wunden. 

@ Licht: Als Allround-Lampe am Lenker für Forstautobahn und den Arbeitsweg durch die Stadt, ist die IQ (integrierter Akku) von Busch/Müller wirklich top. Mittlerweile nehmen wir die auch für die Hunderunde im dunkeln.

Wenn Foxi jetzt Lichttechnisch noch aufrüsten will, steht ja eigentlich auch einer Anmeldung zum WP nichts mehr im Weg. 

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (8. November 2011)

Bekomme demnächst noch ne Test-Lampe von meiner Firma, liegt dann so bei fast 100.
Ich erwarte da aber nich ganz so viel von. Scheint zwar besser verarbeitet zu sein, aber das Licht...?
-werd euch berichten


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2011)

Ich erscheine dann mit Betty und Karma Pro Evo zum Big Bang am Lenker zum Nightride!


----------



## flopp i (8. November 2011)

Na, die Big-Bang is dann doch n Bischen viel !
-und bis die erst mal vorgeglüht hat


----------



## foxi (9. November 2011)

Danke für die Infos und link, werde mich dann mal ans bestellen machen.


> Wenn Foxi jetzt Lichttechnisch noch aufrüsten will, steht ja eigentlich auch einer Anmeldung zum WP nichts mehr im Weg


Du gibst auch nie auf, sagt aber nicht ich hätte euch nicht gewarnt


----------



## -rabe- (9. November 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Du gibst auch nie auf, sagt aber nicht ich hätte euch nicht gewarnt





Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Na, die Big-Bang is dann doch n Bischen viel !
> -und bis die erst mal vorgeglüht hat



Für den sofortigen Powereinsatz ist dann ja die Lupine Betty mit dabei!


----------



## Diamondbacker (10. November 2011)

Die China-Lampe ist da, aber leider nicht durch den Zoll gekommen.
Habe einen Anruf vom Zollamt-VER bekommen und soll die Mehrwertsteuer mit Strafe nachzahlen.
OK. sind immerhin 6,46 die Vater-Staat verliert und der hat in der internationalen Finanzkrise nichts zu verschenken.
Bis bald.


----------



## Meiwok (10. November 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Die China-Lampe ist da, aber leider nicht durch den Zoll gekommen.
> Habe einen Anruf vom Zollamt-VER bekommen und soll die Mehrwertsteuer mit Strafe nachzahlen.
> OK. sind immerhin 6,46 die Vater-Staat verliert und der hat in der internationalen Finanzkrise nichts zu verschenken.
> Bis bald.


 
Die wollen beschäftigt werden


----------



## flopp i (10. November 2011)

Mal so-mal so
meine is vor nem Jahr durchgekommen


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Die China-Lampe ist da, aber leider nicht durch den Zoll gekommen.
> Habe einen Anruf vom Zollamt-VER bekommen und soll die Mehrwertsteuer mit Strafe nachzahlen.
> OK. sind immerhin 6,46 die Vater-Staat verliert und der hat in der internationalen Finanzkrise nichts zu verschenken.
> Bis bald.



Viel Spass beim Zoll in Verden, der Vollhonk der der da sitzt hat eine totale Klatsche!


----------



## -rabe- (10. November 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Die China-Lampe ist da



Das ging ja doch recht fix. Haben sie die per Express im Speedboot geschickt? 

Ich hab heute eine schöne Frühschichtrunde durch`s Revier gedreht. Alles Menschenleer, sehr schön. Perfekt um noch ein bisschen was zu bauen. Also hab ich im "Torpedokeller" am Bikeparkprojekt gebastelt. Die Erstbefahrung der Brücke hat geklappt, ich hab sie aber mangels vernünftigem Befestigungsmaterial erstmal wieder zerlegt. Sind aber max noch 15min Arbeit, dann ist das Ding fertig. Mit etwas Glück, schaffe ich das nächste Woche Mittwoch.
Dummerweise Leuchten die hellen Bretter durch die Laublosen Bäume bis hoch auf den Hauptweg. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie lange das gutgeht.

Projekt zwei für heute kam recht zufällig zustande. Abfahrt rechts neben dem Schiessstand in den Hexenkessel. Der sandige, steile und verwurzelte Abstieg hat mich schon länger gereizt, hatte aber immer zuviel Schiss. Nach der Holzernte im Hexenkessel war das Ding auch noch völlig zu geschmissen, aber oh Wunder, hat da doch tatsächlich jemand bisschen aufgeräumt. 
Also Sattel runter und probieren. Zweimal auf halber Strecke wegen falscher Linienwahl abgebrochen  und beim dritten Versuch in Zeitlupe übern Lenker abgestiegen . Naja, wenigstens bin ich weich im Gebüsch gelandet und Ross und Reiter sind wohlauf.
Danach hab ich die "Schiessstandabfahrt" erstmal vertagt. Das letzte Wort ist da aber noch nicht gesprochen. Da geht noch was.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2011)

Kann man die hellen Bretter nicht noch irgendwo durch den dunklen Dreck (Mutterboden?) ziehen?


----------



## -rabe- (10. November 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kann man die hellen Bretter nicht noch irgendwo durch den dunklen Dreck (Mutterboden?) ziehen?



Vielleicht geht da mit Laub und Erde noch was. Oder hat noch jemand ein Tarnnetz zu Hause rumliegen?

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (11. November 2011)

Da gabs doch auch ne "Schiessstandabfahrt" auf der Anderen seite,oder?
Das war aber genau sonne Rutschpartie wie gegenüber in die Durchfahrt rein, und unten lag sehr dickes Holz quer, da hätt man schön rein rauschen können.
(Meine anderen sagten da wärn se früher auch schon mit den Mopets runter)
Für die Bretter hätt ich noch ne Kanne Alt-Öl anzubieten, soll ja das beste Hozschutzmittel sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2011)

Altöl will ich jetzt mal ausschließen!!!


----------



## foxi (11. November 2011)

Ey, der beste Holzschutz ist schönes Wetter und kein Regen - also Bestellt mal
@Lampenright: Ich versuchs nochmal mit meinen alten Selbsbauzeugs auf 12V Halogenbasis - würde dann gerne mit euch nächste Woche ne Runde drehen um einen Vergleich zu haben


----------



## Meiwok (11. November 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Ey, der beste Holzschutz ist schönes Wetter und kein Regen - also Bestellt mal
> @Lampenright: Ich versuchs nochmal mit meinen alten Selbsbauzeugs auf 12V Halogenbasis - würde dann gerne mit euch nächste Woche ne Runde drehen um einen Vergleich zu haben


 
Ich will auch mit


----------



## flopp i (11. November 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> Ey, der beste Holzschutz ist schönes Wetter und kein Regen - also Bestellt mal
> @Lampenright: Ich versuchs nochmal mit meinen alten Selbsbauzeugs auf 12V Halogenbasis - würde dann gerne mit euch nächste Woche ne Runde drehen um einen Vergleich zu haben



Geht in dem Fall in erster Linie um eine Verdunklung, momentan is das Holz noch so hell, das es auch mit Signalfarbe konkurieren kann.
Da die Bäume nich mehr genug Sichtschutz geben kann man die Konstruktion vom Weg aus sehen.
-ich schau mal ob ich noch dunkle Lasur hab

@ all:
Wegen im Dunkeln fahren:
Freitag bitte nich, da haben wir Gäste. 
Samstag abend fänd ich gut!
(oder Donnerstag)


----------



## flopp i (11. November 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit


Mach doch,mach doch


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2011)

Für einen Nightride wäre ich auch zu haben!

Ist Sonntag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (12. November 2011)

Warscheinlich wieder so um 1400
-oder wollste da schon in die Dunkelheit?


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2011)

Nee, eigentlich morgens!


----------



## flopp i (12. November 2011)

Glaub nich das ich das morgens schaff.
Falls doch meld ich mich


----------



## Meiwok (13. November 2011)

Hey Loide,
ich hab jetzt mal was zusammengefrickelt. Is glaub ich noch stark verbesserungswürdig, aber Flopp i und ich haben uns bemüht.

https://picasaweb.google.com/101169...key=Gv1sRgCMeLjIHNqeKu9AE#5674195216030906226


----------



## flopp i (13. November 2011)

Fein-fein
und wenn die Kameraleute nun noch besseres Material abliefern...
(ups -Eigentor  )
Andere könns besser, aber damit könn wir schon mal zufrieden sein.
Ich finds gut


----------



## ohneworte (13. November 2011)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## flopp i (13. November 2011)

Gruß an die beiden Bremer die wir vorhin noch im Wald getroffen haben.
Also wenn ihr mal wieder her kommen wollt, meldet euch.

@Rabe:
vlt nehm ich Mittwoch doch frei, dann kann ich dir noch helfen.


----------



## Strampelmann (14. November 2011)

Hi, 
schönen Gruß zurück. 
Ein schönes Fleckchen habt ihr da, wir kommen bestimmt noch mal vorbei.


----------



## ohneworte (14. November 2011)

Da haben wir mal Besuch aus Bremen und ich bin in Damme unterwegs..., 

war aber trotz Quälerei mit den neuen Reifen sehr interessant dort!

P.S. Ich glaube die nennen sich "Hans Dampf" weil man da ordentlich Dampf bei weichem Untergrund in den Beinen haben muss!


----------



## flopp i (14. November 2011)

Ich hab das Gefühl das is n Bruder von Ralph mit dickeren Stollen, aber auch nich gröber, nich mehr Gripp. 
Wenn der Ralph glatt is, komt dann der Hans hinten auf mein hartes.
Sonst bleib ich lieber bei Albert,Ron+Nic.

-ach der "Strampelmann" war das Gestern, ja denn bis bald.
(am besten mal vorher schon melden wegen Zeiten und so, aber einer findet sich meistens)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. November 2011)

Der Bruder vom ralph ist eher der Ron, den Hans kannst Du zum Albert packen!


----------



## -rabe- (14. November 2011)

@meiwok: schönes video hast du da gebastelt.

@ floppi:  Mittwoch bin ich auf jeden Fall im Wald. Ich kann nur leider keine feste Zeit machen.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (15. November 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Bruder vom ralph ist eher der Ron, den Hans kannst Du zum Albert packen!


Was den Gripp angeht find ich Hans jedenfalls nich so tauglich, find Ron hält da mehr.
Ach was diskutiren wir da drüber.
Besser den als keinen, soll jeder anziehen was ihm gefällt und für die Reifen-disku.gibts doch bestimmt was im Tech-Talk

@rabe.
vlt -vlt auch nich


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Was den Gripp angeht find ich Hans jedenfalls nich so tauglich, find Ron hält da mehr.
> Ach was diskutiren wir da drüber.
> Besser den als keinen, soll jeder anziehen was ihm gefällt und für die Reifen-disku.gibts doch bestimmt was im Tech-Talk
> 
> ...



Bist Du den Hans schon gefahren? So lange ist der noch gar nicht erhältlich.


----------



## foxi (15. November 2011)

Wolfgang, super Video - der Selingsoh rockt

Was ist denn nu mit Nightright diese Woche - Donnerstag 18.00 in Hoya oder wo wann???


----------



## -rabe- (15. November 2011)

Ich war ebend auf der "Baustelle" im Sellingsloh. Alles fertig, sogar gut getarnt ist die Brücke. Von oben eigentlich nicht mehr zu sehen.
Da ich heute mit Hund im Wald war, fehlt noch die Probefahrt zur Abnahme. Das folgt dann morgen Mittag. 

Benutzung ist übrigens auf eigene Gefahr.  

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (15. November 2011)

@Rainer: Na dann bin ich schon gespannt!






Ich war gestern Abend eine Feierabendrunde am Holy-Mountain drehen.
Teilweise war im Nebel keine 20m Sicht aber auf dem Wöpser-Berg war klarer Sternenhimmel. Da reichen die 50HM und man ist über den Nebelschwaden.

Donnerstag Night-Ride sag ich mal vorsichtig zu. Wenn die Arbeit keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, hätte ich Bock!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> @Rainer: Na dann bin ich schon gespannt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,

der Stephan ist mal wieder anwesend!

Und am Donnerstag muss ich mal schauen ob ich das nicht auch hinbekomme!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (15. November 2011)

Ich kann frühstens 19:00 da sein. Ihr könnt mich ja irgendwo einsammeln. 
@foxi Soll ich dich um 18:40 abholen?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelmann (15. November 2011)

Besucht euch sonst keiner?

Heute morgen war ich ein wenig erschrocken: Mein Rad sieht aus wie paniert. Feucht war es ja im Nebel, aber so sandig habe ich es nicht empfunden. Geht gar nicht.


----------



## flopp i (15. November 2011)

Dann und wann kommt schon mal jemand mit etwas längerer Anfahrt.
Aber Besuch is immer gern gesehen.
Durch Schicht, Familie und anderes treffen wir uns gegenseitig aber auch nich all zu oft.

*Donnerstag 1900 is voll OK !!!
*dann machen wa uns die Lampe an 

@ ohneworte:
 schon über n Monat, da der Albert zu fett für meine alte Reba is und der 2,25er Nic mir doch zu schmal war.
Hans passt zwar durch aber doch zu knapp, solang ich nur auf Straße bin und nix im Pofiel hängt gehts aber.
Nur im Vergleich zu Albert und Nic find ich doch das er sich wie n Ralph benimmt, jedenfalls vorne und auf frischem Waldboden.

@Rabe:
bin ich auch mal gespannt.
Morgen steht bei mir noch nich, mal sehn, wenn, dann kann ich ab 12 starten. Fals ja funk ich dich an.


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Dann und wann kommt schon mal jemand mit etwas längerer Anfahrt.
> Aber Besuch is immer gern gesehen.
> Durch Schicht, Familie und anderes treffen wir uns gegenseitig aber auch nich all zu oft.
> 
> ...




Hast Du den Trail Star oder den Pace Star im Gebrauch?


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2011)

Strampelmann schrieb:


> Besucht euch sonst keiner?
> 
> Heute morgen war ich ein wenig erschrocken: Mein Rad sieht aus wie paniert. Feucht war es ja im Nebel, aber so sandig habe ich es nicht empfunden. Geht gar nicht.



Die Panade hatte ich Sonntag vor einer Woche auch auf dem Bike. Ist wirklich sehr trocken und sandig im Wald!


----------



## flopp i (16. November 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du den Trail Star oder den Pace Star im Gebrauch?


ich meine es wär der TS, muß ich bie Gelegenheit mal nachsehen


----------



## foxi (16. November 2011)

Wolfgang, thanks für dein Angebot der Mitfahrzentrale
Aber ich muss leider für morgen und dem NR passen Mir ist ein wichtiger Geburtstag den ich gerade nicht aufm Schirm hatte dazwischen gekommen. Schade das man sich nicht teilen kann 
So denne bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (16. November 2011)

Floppi und ich habn heute Bauabnahme gemacht. Hat alles gehalten, zumindest bei unseren u100kg. Darüber müssen andere die Abnahme machen.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (16. November 2011)

könnt ihr den kleinen wolfi donnerstag um 19:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt abholen?


----------



## flopp i (17. November 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> könnt ihr den kleinen wolfi donnerstag um 19:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt abholen?


Das lässt sich einrichten.
Oh, da muß ich gleich noch mal die Lampen mit Strom füttern,fast vergessen.
Bis 1900 anne Haltestelle.


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2011)

Wo wollen wir uns eigentlich treffen?


----------



## Diamondbacker (17. November 2011)

VERDAMMT!
Ich komme hier nicht pünktlich raus.
Somit muß ich den Night-Ride aufs Wochenende verschieben.
Euch allen viel Spaß.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## keycastle (19. November 2011)

Moin Zusammen,

bin nach langer Schnotterseuche wieder einigermaßen einsatzbereit...
wollt mal horchen, ob morgen jemand morgens oder Mittags im Bereich Vilsen oder SL unterwegs ist?

keycastle


----------



## flopp i (19. November 2011)

Donnersag Abend ne schöne Runde mit Meiwok und Ohneworte durch die Dunkelheit gemacht.
War zwar nich lange (außer für Ohneworte,der ja schon einiges früher gestartet war),aber hat Spaß gemacht.

Hab ja am Mittwoch mit Rabe schon geschwächelt,Donnerstag war ich auch nich so ganz fit, 
nun is klar das ich mir was eingefangen hab

Bin erst mal raus, nächstes We bin ich eh schon verplant.
Also im Dezember wieder.

@keycastle
sonst wär ich morgen ab 1400 unterwegs, aber leider nich so


----------



## keycastle (19. November 2011)

@flopp_i:
jupp, weiss ich bescheid; na dann gute Besserung

Und sonst niemand Morgen auf Achse??

Grüße


----------



## flopp i (19. November 2011)




----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2011)

Ich muss morgen arbeiten, Zeitfenster wäre höchstens von ca. 07.00-09.00 Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keycastle (20. November 2011)

ja...nööö
bin gerad erst aufgestanden, 07:00-09:00 ist wohl schon vorbei...
eh etwas früh...
werd mich so gegen 12:00 im SL austoben.

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## ohneworte (20. November 2011)

keycastle schrieb:


> ja...nööö
> bin gerad erst aufgestanden, 07:00-09:00 ist wohl schon vorbei...
> eh etwas früh...
> werd mich so gegen 12:00 im SL austoben.
> ...



Moin,

da bin ich dann schon auf dem Weg nach Bielefeld!

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Alleine hab ich mich auch nicht aufraffen können...


----------



## flopp i (20. November 2011)

Da ich mir gerad das Biken etwas verkneife, bin ich vorhin zufuß los gewest.
Hab anfangs noch n Kumpel getroffen der mir erzählte das der Wald voller Moped-Spuren sei und auch die neue Holzbrücke schon zu Klump gefahren sei.
Bin ich dann gleich hin marschiert, Brücke noch heile, aber die Torpedo-Abfahrt sieht etwas komisch aus,an der 2. Spitzkehre is gebuddelt worden, sieht aber nich nach ner Motorratte aus.
War das einer von euch (kurven-Tuning) oder n Viech?
Ansonsten so einige eindeutige Fräs-Spuren in der Grasnarbe und im Waldboden.
Hoffe die machen uns nich wirklich was kaput.


----------



## keycastle (21. November 2011)

Moin flopp_i

ich war wie gesagt gestern im SL, so ab 12:00 und bin da rumgeeiert.
Da ich die besagten Stellen nicht genau kenne (ich muss zugeben, dass ich schon immer auf der Suche nach den Orten auf dem Video bin ), ist es schon möglich, dass ich da durch bin. 

Ggf. hab ich da wohl komische Spuren hinterlassen, weil an der einen für mich "mega-steilen" Abfahrt oben auf dem Kamm, mit wenig Auslauf und sofortigem Anstieg, hab ich mich schlussendlich nicht runtergetraut und bin dann seitlich irgendwie weg.... 

Sollte ich dort dabei was kaputt gemacht haben, so bring ich das nächste mal einen Klappspaten mit, und buddel das wieder weg.
Aber "Löcher" oder "Frässpuren" können nicht von mir gekommen sein...

Ich brauche glaub ich mal eine "Einweisung" an der ein oder anderen schwieirgen Stelle. Irgendwann will ich hoffen, treff ich dann mal auf einen aus diesem Forum...

Also eine schöne Woche und gute Besserung

Thilo


----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2011)

keycastle schrieb:


> Moin flopp_i
> 
> ich war wie gesagt gestern im SL, so ab 12:00 und bin da rumgeeiert.
> Da ich die besagten Stellen nicht genau kenne (ich muss zugeben, dass ich schon immer auf der Suche nach den Orten auf dem Video bin ), ist es schon möglich, dass ich da durch bin.
> ...



Verziehen, woher soll der Triathlet auch über die Fahrtechnik verfügen.


----------



## keycastle (21. November 2011)

Moin Jens,

ja, stimmt die Technik fehlt an der einen oder anderen Stelle...
Und gut erkannt: woher soll das auch kommen?
Der Triathlet an sich, nämlich, fährt eh immer nur stumpf gegen den Wind geradeaus; ist halt ein anderer Anspruch.
Aber: was nicht ist, soll noch werden!! Ich arbeite dran...

bis dahin

Thilo


----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2011)

keycastle schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> ja, stimmt die Technik fehlt an der einen oder anderen Stelle...
> Und gut erkannt: woher soll das auch kommen?
> ...



Moin,

das haben die Stüve-Brüder auch schnell auf die Reihe bekommen.

Grüße 
Jens


----------



## Diamondbacker (21. November 2011)

Moin Moin,
mit über einer Woche Verspätung, dank eines unfähigen Zollbeamten, ist endlich mein Hong Kong Beamer angekommen.
Gleich am Helm festgetüdelt und los Richtung SL, Holy-Mountain und Haus am See Runde.
Ich muß sagen das die Lampe am Helm eine super helle Ausleuchtung bringt. Dagegen sind meine Doppel-Ixon-IQ-Speed am Lenker der totale Pipifax.
Ich würde mich sogar soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen und behaupten das ein NR ohne leistungsstarke Helmlampe totaler Käse ist.
Auf dem Trail macht das richtig Bock. Endlich ist dort Licht wo man es haben will und nicht da wo der Lenker hin zeigt.
Wenn der China Akku den Winter durchhält, kann man die DX für so günstiges Geld durchaus empfehlen. Aber das muß sie erst noch beweisen.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> mit über einer Woche Verspätung, dank eines unfähigen Zollbeamten, ist endlich mein Hong Kong Beamer angekommen.
> Gleich am Helm festgetüdelt und los Richtung SL, Holy-Mountain und Haus am See Runde.
> Ich muß sagen das die Lampe am Helm eine super helle Ausleuchtung bringt. Dagegen sind meine Doppel-Ixon-IQ-Speed am Lenker der totale Pipifax.
> ...



Moin Stephan,

der vom Zoll ist echt der Härteste, aber ich hatte ja bereits vorgewarnt! Hat der Spacken noch seine Poesie-Alben und Notizblöcke mit den Schafcomics überall in seiner Amtsstube rumliegen?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (22. November 2011)

Moin moin, bin mal wieder da. Habe endlich meine Anmeldung auch vom Handy wieder hin bekommen.
Schönes Video Meiwok ;-)
Ich habe gerade meine Schicht und muss sehen wie ich es zeitlich mal wieder schaffe mit euch ne Runde zu drehen.

Ciao, Michael.


----------



## Diamondbacker (22. November 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Stephan,
> 
> der vom Zoll ist echt der Härteste, aber ich hatte ja bereits vorgewarnt! Hat der Spacken noch seine Poesie-Alben und Notizblöcke mit den Schafcomics überall in seiner Amtsstube rumliegen?
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jens,
ich hatte nur telefonischen Kontakt.
Aber Deine Schilderungen würden sein Arbeitstempo erklären.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## foxi (25. November 2011)

Moin
Last-Minute NR Treff, heute ca. 17.30 an der HeKa. Dann gehts in die Krähe
für unbestimmte Zeit
Na ist hier noch wer zu begeistern?


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2011)

Weihnachtsfeier Cloppenburg Teppichetage!


----------



## flopp i (25. November 2011)

gerad erst vonne Arbeit zurück, schade 
(bin eh noch raus wg Rüsselseuche, hoffe ihr habt viel Spaß)


----------



## foxi (25. November 2011)

ja Danke hatten wir, mit Trail Erstbefahrung. Jetzt haben wir hier einen Frankweg - lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. November 2011)

Will irgendjemand morgen eine Runde drehen?


----------



## keycastle (27. November 2011)

jau hier: Ich!

Mir wäre so ab 12:00 in SL recht
Wie schaut es aus?


----------



## keycastle (27. November 2011)

... Mist zu früh gedrückt!
im Vilser Holz ginge es auch 15min früher, da fahr ich ja eh vorbei


----------



## ohneworte (27. November 2011)

Moin,

gegen 11.45 Uhr am Parkplatz Wiehebad wäre mein Vorschlag.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## keycastle (27. November 2011)

jupp, so machen wir es 
11:45 am Wiehebad


----------



## ohneworte (27. November 2011)

keycastle schrieb:


> jupp, so machen wir es
> 11:45 am Wiehebad



Hatte ich zwar nicht mehr gelesen, hat aber trotzdem geklappt!


----------



## foxi (28. November 2011)

HongKong Lampe ist nun hier bei mir, beim Zoll in Hannover gab es "NoProblems" alles sehr nett und easy
Habt ihr noch Tips, zwecks Befestigung am Helm - hab sie erstmal so wie sie ist mit nen Gummi-Ring festgeklemmt. Evtl wäre die Gegenhalterplatte vom Kopfband ja nicht schlecht
Werde heute nach der Spätchicht ne kleine Runde drehen und probieren!


----------



## flopp i (28. November 2011)

Meine wurde damals mit Gummiband an der Halterung geliefert, das hab ich gleich gegen nen Klett-Riemen von ner Sigma-Leuchte getauscht,
 läßt sich dan gut durch den Helm fädeln und fest zurren.
Mit dem Gummiband kannstes nur an ner Voll-Schale oder direkt aufm Kopf gebrauchen, wackelt dann aber im Gelände.
Viel Spaß beim Rehe scheuchen


----------



## Diamondbacker (28. November 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> HongKong Lampe ist nun hier bei mir, beim Zoll in Hannover gab es "NoProblems" alles sehr nett und easy
> Habt ihr noch Tips, zwecks Befestigung am Helm - hab sie erstmal so wie sie ist mit nen Gummi-Ring festgeklemmt. Evtl wäre die Gegenhalterplatte vom Kopfband ja nicht schlecht
> Werde heute nach der Spätchicht ne kleine Runde drehen und probieren!


 
Moin Volker,
ich habe Dir mal Fotos von meiner Befestigung des Hong-Kong Beamers eingestellt. Ich habe die Schraube der Befestigungsschelle an der Lampe gelöst, die Schelle um 90° gedreht und wieder festgezogen. Die Lampe habe ich seitlich am Helm mit dem großen O-Ring befestigt. 
Sitzt Bomben.- und Torpedotrail fest.
Das Kabel habe ich durch den Helm nach hinten verlegt. Den Akku habe ich im Rucksack verstaut.
Ich finde die Position der Lampe während der Fahrt besser als oben in der Mitte.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## foxi (29. November 2011)

Hey potzblitzsuper Service hier und Danke da kann man nicht meckern...soooo werde ich es auch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte Sonntag vormittag eine Runde auf den Hometrails drehen. Wer hat noch Interesse?


----------



## gewichtheber (4. Dezember 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich wollte Sonntag vormittag eine Runde auf den Hometrails drehen. Wer hat noch Interesse?



Ich war dabei...konnte mich aber kaum konzentrieren, ein Fahrer mit einem Univega-Fully hat die ganze Zeit so laut geatmet ..


----------



## ohneworte (4. Dezember 2011)

Kenn ich den...?


----------



## gewichtheber (5. Dezember 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kenn ich den...?



Aber Hallo, welchen Univega-Fahrer kennst du denn nicht??


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2011)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Aber Hallo, welchen Univega-Fahrer kennst du denn nicht??



Och, da gibt es schon ein paar...


----------



## Meiwok (9. Dezember 2011)

Na das war aber eine faule Woche im Winterpokal. Sammelt mal schön Punkte am WE. Ich hoffe ich komm auch dazu. Baum kaufen nach Calle fahren Glühwein trinken. Was man so macht am 3. Advent
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2011)

Hier ist ja auch nicht viel los!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (9. Dezember 2011)

Sonntag steht Deister oder aber euer Revier auf dem Program, leider erst nach dem Mittag.

Gruß 

M.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich will auf jeden Fall am Sonntag auch fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich werd wohl am Sonntag ab 10:00 Uhr bei mir in Steyerberg fahren. Wer will, kann sich noch einklinken.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## flopp i (10. Dezember 2011)

Man kann sich hier auch ausm Weg gehen (fahren)...
ich werd voraussichtlich heut Mittag schon los

(meine KindShock-Sattelstütze is im A... Luft im Öl-System,hab hier im Forum auch schon ne prima Bastelanleitung gefunden,
werd mir aber sowiso ne Reverb besorgen und die andere später mal öffne)


----------



## foxi (10. Dezember 2011)

Momentan is echt dünn was das Radeln angeht, naja wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige - trau mich schon garnicht nicht in die WP Highscoreliste zu gucken was die Granaten so treiben - schätze mal der Rainer fährt in einer anderen Liga aber ok der Angriff auf die Tabellenspitze wird folgen Dieses We ist bei mir Nachtdienst und da geht fast nix, aber nächte Woche ist frei, da sollten wir zumindest einen NR hinbekommen - Ich werf mal den Donnerstag in den Raum im SL ?


----------



## flopp i (10. Dezember 2011)

*Auja* 
hoffe das ich bis dahin auch schon eine neue Stütze hab, die dann auch schon montiert is.
Heute mit ner starren gestartet, war nich ganz so toll


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> *Auja*
> hoffe das ich bis dahin auch schon eine neue Stütze hab, die dann auch schon montiert is.
> Heute mit ner starren gestartet, war nich ganz so toll



Moin,

ich habe Deine Spuren im Sellingsloh entdeckt. Warst Du auch am Heiligenberg?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl am Sonntag ab 10:00 Uhr bei mir in Steyerberg fahren. Wer will, kann sich noch einklinken.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Wo würdest Du starten wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (10. Dezember 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ich habe Deine Spuren im Sellingsloh entdeckt. Warst Du auch am Heiligenberg?



Nö,soweit sind wa nich gekommen.
Bis zur Schießgrube und zurück


----------



## Meiwok (10. Dezember 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo würdest Du starten wollen?


 Wir fahren ab 10:00 Uhr Friesländer Strasse los. Ziemlich am Anfang. Du siehst uns schon.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Wir fahren ab 10:00 Uhr Friesländer Strasse los. Ziemlich am Anfang. Du siehst uns schon.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Ich denke das ich mit Euch fahren werde. Sollte ich um 10.00 Uhr nicht da sein braucht ihr allerdings nicht auf mich warten!


----------



## stramm (11. Dezember 2011)

Schade, bei mir liegt Nachtschicht bis Montagmorgen an, wie beim Volker.
Aber wollte nächste Woche je nach Wetter mal wieder das Auto samt Fahrrad benutzen.
Melde mich diesbezüglich dann nochmal.

Viel Spaß euch und schönes We noch.

Michael.


----------



## -rabe- (11. Dezember 2011)

Radtechnisch habe ich auch ne faule Woche hinter mir. Mein MTB hat techn. Defekt. Da wollte ich die Tage ne kleine spontane Sellingslohrunde drehen und bin gerade mal bis Riethausen gekommen. Dann lag da dieser kleine Ast im Weg. Hat nur einmal geknackt. War aber nicht der Ast sondern mein Schaltwerk nebst einigen Speichen. Naja, anderes Schaltwerk ist schon montiert, muss nur noch meinem Laufrad ein paar neue Speichen verpassen.
Ab Morgen gibts aber wenigstens wieder Arbeitswegpunkte im WP.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (11. Dezember 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Radtechnisch habe ich auch ne faule Woche hinter mir. Mein MTB hat techn. Defekt. Da wollte ich die Tage ne kleine spontane Sellingslohrunde drehen und bin gerade mal bis Riethausen gekommen. Dann lag da dieser kleine Ast im Weg. Hat nur einmal geknackt. War aber nicht der Ast sondern mein Schaltwerk nebst einigen Speichen. Naja, anderes Schaltwerk ist schon montiert, muss nur noch meinem Laufrad ein paar neue Speichen verpassen.
> Ab Morgen gibts aber wenigstens wieder Arbeitswegpunkte im WP.
> 
> Rainer


 Hallo Rainer,
heute haste was verpasst. Bei schönstem Wetter kleine Runde in Steyerberg, mit 6 Leuten. Herrlich. Jens war sogar dabei.
Schönen Sonntag
Gute Besserung an dein Rad


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2011)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> heute haste was verpasst. Bei schönstem Wetter kleine Runde in Steyerberg, mit 6 Leuten. Herrlich. Jens war sogar dabei.
> Schönen Sonntag
> Gute Besserung an dein Rad



War wirklich eine schöne Runde heute! Nur zum Schluß hin habe ich die 2 1/2 Stunden von gestern schon in den Beinen gespürt!


----------



## flopp i (14. Dezember 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> da sollten wir zumindest einen NR hinbekommen - Ich werf mal den Donnerstag in den Raum im SL ?


...also ich bin immernoch dafür.
Nur vor 19:00 könnte es eng werden bei mir.
*Was is mit Euch?*


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2011)

Meeting!


----------



## flopp i (14. Dezember 2011)

Kannst nich? -schade

@Meiwok:
habe Montag frei, zumindest muß ich nich arbeiten.
Kann noch nich sagen ob das was wird, aber wie siehts da mit Dir aus, Steyerberg oder so? (hoffe der Wagen is dann frei)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2011)

Ja, bin in Cloppenburg!


----------



## foxi (14. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir sieht es mit morgen zum NR gut aus, aber mal sehen was das Wetter macht Werde noch bei stramm anfunken, evtl kommt er ja mit.
19.00 Wo ist denn Treffpunkt?


----------



## stramm (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute, schade, Lampe ist geladen und Bock hätte ich volle pulle. Aber wir,  Olaf und ich sind morgen auf ner firmenfeier und vermutlich um 7 schon nicht mehr ganz fahrtauglich. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und hoffe es ergibt sich die tage noch was. Gute Nacht, Michael.


----------



## foxi (14. Dezember 2011)

Na dann und viel Spass


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2011)

stramm schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, schade, Lampe ist geladen und Bock hätte ich volle pulle. Aber wir,  Olaf und ich sind morgen auf ner firmenfeier und vermutlich um 7 schon nicht mehr ganz fahrtauglich. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und hoffe es ergibt sich die tage noch was. Gute Nacht, Michael.



Auch wie wir am Donnerstag?


----------



## flopp i (15. Dezember 2011)

foxi schrieb:


> 19.00 Wo ist denn Treffpunkt?


denke wie lezten Monat is ok:
L330 -Ecke Memser Kirchweg
(zwischen Hoya + Hoyerhagen)
über der Kreuzung aufm Acker hängt ne Lampe,
Da is ne Bushalte mit Glashaus an den Schienen

-sonst must mich noch mal anfunken

scheint ja ne kleine Gruppe zu werden


----------



## foxi (15. Dezember 2011)

ochnee, ich schaff das nun heute doch nicht - sorry floppi Mir ist ein Ebay Kauf am späten Nachmittag dazwischen gekommen - muss dann noch nach Stadthagen eine Abholung tätigen - shitt naja dann geht aber was am WE


----------



## flopp i (15. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Meiwok (15. Dezember 2011)

@ flopp i
hab dieses Jahr wohl kaum noch Zeit zum fahren ( ausser Arbeitsweg ). 
Nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (16. Dezember 2011)

Auch wenn keiner mit wollte wars doch ne schöne Runde
Der Regen fing auch erst so richtig an als ich eh wieder aufm Heimweg war.

Mein Meyer fagte mich ob Samstag biken ansteht, ich denk mal ja.
Meist kann er erst ab Mittag, fährt von euch dann auch jemand (mit)?


----------



## -rabe- (17. Dezember 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Mein Meyer fagte mich ob Samstag biken ansteht, ich denk mal ja.
> Meist kann er erst ab Mittag, fährt von euch dann auch jemand (mit)?



Leider keine Zeit. Sa Mittag ist Umzug angesagt, danach gehts zur Weinachtsfeier
Ach und fast hät ichs vergessen, mein Laufrad ist auch noch nicht fertig.
Aber bald wird alles besser.

Rainer


----------



## keycastle (17. Dezember 2011)

@ floppi:
ja, nöööö, heute würde mir mal passen, aber erst so ab 13:00-14:00 im SL? oder wo? und wenn da, wo wäre treffen?


----------



## flopp i (17. Dezember 2011)

is bei mir gerad auch noch fraglich
wenn, dann erst so 1400 rum
einige Stellen sind gerad richtig ekelig, die Leute vonner Forstwirtschaft toben da zZ wieder durch

@Keycastle:
hab deiner Nr gefunden, meld mich (nachher)


----------



## Meiwok (18. Dezember 2011)

Heute schöne Runde in Steyerberg gefahren. Erst zu sechst, dann einer weniger. Ich glaub da entwickelt sich noch was. Wir machen irgendwann SL Konkurrenz, aber das dauert noch.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## flopp i (21. Dezember 2011)

Na, alle fitt?
Hält sich bei mir in Grenzen.
Meine hier nicht registrierten Mitfahrer sind auf die Idee gekommen am 25. die Kalorien vom Fest zu verbrennen.
Bei mir steht da noch n kleines "?" hinter, denke aber ich bin auch dabei.
Will noch jemand mit?
Bin dann bis Neujahr raus, da ich dann nich in der Gegend bin.
Bis 4. hab ich noch Urlaub, könnt dann auch bis Mittwoch am Tag.
Hat da jemand Zeit?
Dann schon mal alles Gute und feiert ordentlich (egal auf welche Weise)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Na, alle fitt?
> Hält sich bei mir in Grenzen.
> Meine hier nicht registrierten Mitfahrer sind auf die Idee gekommen am 25. die Kalorien vom Fest zu verbrennen.
> Bei mir steht da noch n kleines "?" hinter, denke aber ich bin auch dabei.
> ...



Moin,

bei mir geht momentan auch nichts wegen Magen-/Darmproblemen. Aber am Sonntag (nur morgens) wollte ich auch los!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (21. Dezember 2011)

Wir waren heute mal wieder bei euch für eine schnelle Runde vor den Feiertagen, schön wars.

Ich werde zwischen den Tagen sicherlich auch bei euch unterwegs sein, habe bis zum 4. auch Tagesfreizeit und wäre einer längeren Runde nicht abgeneigt. Bei euch oder vielleicht auch den Deister mal wieder heimsuchen.

@jens: Gute Besserung und vielleicht klappt es ja mal wieder mit  einer gemeinsamen Runde

Eine schönes fest und last euch gut beschenken.

M.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Wir waren heute mal wieder bei euch für eine schnelle Runde vor den Feiertagen, schön wars.
> 
> Ich werde zwischen den Tagen sicherlich auch bei euch unterwegs sein, habe bis zum 4. auch Tagesfreizeit und wäre einer längeren Runde nicht abgeneigt. Bei euch oder vielleicht auch den Deister mal wieder heimsuchen.
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich habe ab morgen bis einschließlich 19. Januar Urlaub. Da sollte die eine oder andere Möglichkeit zum Biken bestehen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## keycastle (23. Dezember 2011)

Moin Zusammen,

wann soll denn die Runde am 25.12. starten?
(und wo?)
Entgegen erster Ansage krieg ich das ggf. doch hin.....


----------



## flopp i (23. Dezember 2011)

Werde mich da moren abend mit meinem (nichwirklich-)Schwager beraten, 
es wird aber so auf 14:00 am 25. raus laufen (fahren)
Denke da so an Sellingsloh und evtl Heiligenberg/Vilsaholz, wenn wirs dann noch schaffen.
Für mich dann wieder im neuen Jahr, wie gesagt bis Mitwoch gerne auch tagsüber.

Rohes Fest 
und allen andern (die am 25.nich dabei sind): NICH AUSRUTSCHEN


----------



## keycastle (24. Dezember 2011)

Joho....

also am 25. würde mir es besser früher (so ab 10:00, 11:00, spätestens 12:00) passen, da ich Nachmittags noch nach Bremen muss. Also, wenn geht, dann bitte eher.
Ansonsten mach ich mich am 25. allein auf die Socken (Reifen) in Richtung SL, halt irgendwann vormittags...

Allen hier eine schöne Weihnacht!!!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Dezember 2011)

keycastle schrieb:


> Joho....
> 
> also am 25. würde mir es besser früher (so ab 10:00, 11:00, spätestens 12:00) passen, da ich Nachmittags noch nach Bremen muss. Also, wenn geht, dann bitte eher.
> Ansonsten mach ich mich am 25. allein auf die Socken (Reifen) in Richtung SL, halt irgendwann vormittags...
> ...



Moin,

ich würde sogar 09.00 oder 09.30 Uhr am Wiehebad vorschlagen. Ich muss gegen 11.30 Uhr zum Mittag zur Familie los.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## flopp i (24. Dezember 2011)

Mal sehn was ich machen kann.
Is bei uns nur so die Sache mit dem nicht ganz frühen gemeinsamen Frühstück...


----------



## keycastle (25. Dezember 2011)

Moin zusammen,

09:00-09:30 hat sich gerad wohl erledigt, bin gerad aus dem Bett und den ersten Kaffee getrunken... 

ich werd mich so gegen 10:30-11:00 auf den Esel schwingen und zum SL rollen... vielleicht ist ja noch jemand unterwegens...

schöne Feiertage noch!


----------



## -rabe- (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich lebe noch.
Zur Zeit geht noch nix mit biken. Mein LR ist noch nicht fertig. Aber spätestens im neuen Jahr ist dann wieder Grossangriff.

Rainer, der es jetzt nicht mehr so weit in Wald hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (28. Dezember 2011)

> Aber spätestens im neuen Jahr ist dann wieder Grossangriff.


Ich bin dabei, kenn ja nochnichtmal dein Fullyschwuchtel
Hoya ist schon ne Hausnummer bin gespannt!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

soll es denn wieder eine Jahresabschlussrunde am 30.12. mit Glühwein beim Haus am See und anschließender Vesper am Alten Bahnhof wie im letzten Jahr geben?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## foxi (30. Dezember 2011)

Muss leider zur Spätschicht, hätte auch irgendwie Bock gehabt auf nen ordentlichen Jahresabschluss - ok so wünsche ich hier allen einen guten Rutsch und ein supi neues Jahr dann, bis denne


----------



## flopp i (30. Dezember 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> soll es denn wieder eine Jahresabschlussrunde am 30.12. mit Glühwein beim Haus am See und anschließender Vesper am Alten Bahnhof wie im letzten Jahr geben?
> 
> ...



Bin gerad erst wieder gekommen, das wird heut nix

Aber wie wärs mit Jahres*anfang*srunde???
Denke nich das ich am 1. gleich los kann, aber bis Mittwoch hab ich ja noch frei.
Also wer macht mit???

(los! und jetzt alle:_ Iiiiiiich_! )


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Bin gerad erst wieder gekommen, das wird heut nix
> 
> Aber wie wärs mit Jahres*anfang*srunde???
> Denke nich das ich am 1. gleich los kann, aber bis Mittwoch hab ich ja noch frei.
> ...



Ich muss Dienstag morgen 11.00 Uhr mit meinem Auto in die Werkstatt nach Hoya. Das könnte man dann als Ausgangspunkt für eine Tour nutzen!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

habe am Mittwoch Tagesfreizeit und wollte mal wieder in den Deister, jemand Interesse???


Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2011)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe am Mittwoch Tagesfreizeit und wollte mal wieder in den Deister, jemand Interesse???
> 
> ...



Moin,

Urlaub, Interesse und Motivation meinerseits ist vorhanden. Ich frage mal meine Regierung ob sie da was anderes geplant hat.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## flopp i (31. Dezember 2011)

Dienstag *und *Mittwoch bei mir Ok
10 Uhr oder Später auch sehr gut!
Da wird schon was gehen (drauf freu)


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Dienstag *und *Mittwoch bei mir Ok
> 10 Uhr oder Später auch sehr gut!
> Da wird schon was gehen (drauf freu)



Dann lasse uns doch 10.00 Uhr bei Grünhagen in Hoya festhalten. Der Termin soll in etwa 1Stunde in Anspruch nehmen, so dass wir dann gut 2 Stunden fahren könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (1. Januar 2012)

OK, Di. 10Uhr bei VW

Wann und Wo am Mittwoch???

Hoffe ihr seid alle gut ins neue rübergekommen und die Nachwirkungen halten sich in erträglichen Grenzen


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> OK, Di. 10Uhr bei VW
> 
> Wann und Wo am Mittwoch???
> 
> Hoffe ihr seid alle gut ins neue rübergekommen und die Nachwirkungen halten sich in erträglichen Grenzen



Für Mittwoch kann sich der Trail-Seeker aus Verden noch einmal äußern.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (1. Januar 2012)

Mittwoch dachte ich so ab 10.00 im Deister, Startpunkt könnte sein WK, SP Basche oder Barntorfer Höhe.

Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Mittwoch dachte ich so ab 10.00 im Deister, Startpunkt könnte sein WK, SP Basche oder Barntorfer Höhe.
> 
> Gruß M.



Der Startpunkt im Deister wäre ja egal, wir sind ja alle aus dieser Richtung dorthin unterwegs.


----------



## flopp i (2. Januar 2012)

Schade, Deister is grundsätzlich ja ok, aber da müsst ihr dies Mal auf mich verzichten.
uA is mir der gesamte Zeitaufwand dafür momentan zuviel,
2-3Std hier is gut, sind nur leider noch einige Sachen zu erledigen
Wünsch euch da aber viel Spaß!

@ohneworte:
morgen mit Glühwein? 
(würd lieber heißen Apfelsaft mit Calvados mitnehmen)


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Schade, Deister is grundsätzlich ja ok, aber da müsst ihr dies Mal auf mich verzichten.
> uA is mir der gesamte Zeitaufwand dafür momentan zuviel,
> 2-3Std hier is gut, sind nur leider noch einige Sachen zu erledigen
> Wünsch euch da aber viel Spaß!
> ...



Moin,

ich bin derzeit gar nicht im Besitz von Glühwein. Allerdings auch nicht von den anderen genannten...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (2. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin derzeit gar nicht im Besitz von Glühwein. Allerdings auch nicht von den anderen genannten...
> 
> ...



Tut auch nich not, ich habs ja...
bis morgen


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Tut auch nich not, ich habs ja...
> bis morgen



Bis Morgen!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (3. Januar 2012)

Jens, wie sieht es aus mit morgen, wollen wir in den Deister oder doch lieber wenn sich der Sturm verzogen hat?

Gruß M.


----------



## taifun (3. Januar 2012)

Jens hat Deisterverbot


----------



## Trail-Seeker (3. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit dir dann aus, morgen so um 10.00 am WK?

Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Jens, wie sieht es aus mit morgen, wollen wir in den Deister oder doch lieber wenn sich der Sturm verzogen hat?
> 
> Gruß M.



Lass. Uns das verschieben, bei Sturm und Regen hält sich meine Motivation doch arg in Grenzen dort oben im Schlamm rumzuschlittern.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Jens hat Deisterverbot



Moin Du alte Socke,

Kommst Du zur Zeit nicht zum Biken oder was ist los? Ich habe jedenfalls noch bis zum 20. Urlaub und werde da mit Sicherheit noch mal zu Euch in den Deister kommen!

Grüße 
Jens


----------



## taifun (3. Januar 2012)

Erst nächstes We nach DD zur Messe,ich sag Dir lieber nicht,seit wann ich at home bin;-)


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Erst nächstes We nach DD zur Messe,ich sag Dir lieber nicht,seit wann ich at home bin;-)



Emporon?


----------



## benclimb (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo und Frohes Neues!
habe noch bis 20.1. frei und könnte in der Woche für ein paar Stündchen (bei dem Sauwetter max. 2-3) radeln.
Außer den Oyler Wald und die Krähe (bisher nur 1x) kenne ich hier in der Gegend nichts, Treffpunkte müssten also etwas genauer beschrieben werden.
Gruß Ben
PS: Wochenenden sind leider schon verplant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Hallo und Frohes Neues!
> habe noch bis 20.1. frei und könnte in der Woche für ein paar Stündchen (bei dem Sauwetter max. 2-3) radeln.
> Außer den Oyler Wald und die Krähe (bisher nur 1x) kenne ich hier in der Gegend nichts, Treffpunkte müssten also etwas genauer beschrieben werden.
> Gruß Ben
> PS: Wochenenden sind leider schon verplant...



Das sollten wir hinbekommen, mein Urlaub reicht auch bis dahin. Und wir haben auch jemanden aus Mehlbergen dabei!


----------



## foxi (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo Ben, schön wieder von Dir zu hören. Nächste Woche sieht supi aus - Habe meine Freie Woche
Lasst uns mal den Dienstag ins Auge fassen und den Selingsloh rocken


----------



## benclimb (5. Januar 2012)

Ok, wäre ich dabei! Ich hätte auch noch am kommenden Sonntag Zeit - aber das Wetter.... . Bin zwar kein Warmduscher aber Schlammschlachten finde ich nicht so prall. Schaun wir mal, wie es sich entwickelt!
Gruß Ben
PS: Gib mir doch mal einen link bezüglich der Honkong-Helmlampe. Ich bin noch auf der Suche....


----------



## flopp i (5. Januar 2012)

Malzeit,
Sonntag klingt für mich auch sehr gut, muß leider seit heute wieder malochen
(ganz vieleicht kann ich mir in der Woche noch mal n Tach frei nehmen,
 wenn sich rechtzietig n günstiger Termin ergibt, am besten Mittwoch)

@ohneworte
ham aufm Rückweg den Wind am Kanal auch wieder volles Mett inne Fresse bekommen,
Rückenwind gabs erst aufer Tonne


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Hallo Ben, schön wieder von Dir zu hören. Nächste Woche sieht supi aus - Habe meine Freie Woche
> Lasst uns mal den Dienstag ins Auge fassen und den Selingsloh rocken



Ich bin dabei! Gebe Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt an und ich rolle los!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Ok, wäre ich dabei! Ich hätte auch noch am kommenden Sonntag Zeit - aber das Wetter.... . Bin zwar kein Warmduscher aber Schlammschlachten finde ich nicht so prall. Schaun wir mal, wie es sich entwickelt!
> Gruß Ben
> PS: Gib mir doch mal einen link bezüglich der Honkong-Helmlampe. Ich bin noch auf der Suche....



Wenn morgen und Samstag nicht mehr viel Regen vom Himmel kommt wird es gar nicht so schlimm mit Schlamm im Sellingsloh sein. Der Sandboden schluckt eine Menge Wasser am Tag weg.

Also ich werde am Sonntag definitiv mit dem Bike unterwegs sein.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Malzeit,
> Sonntag klingt für mich auch sehr gut, muß leider seit heute wieder malochen
> (ganz vieleicht kann ich mir in der Woche noch mal n Tach frei nehmen,
> wenn sich rechtzietig n günstiger Termin ergibt, am besten Mittwoch)
> ...



Immerhin gab es noch Rückenwind.


----------



## -rabe- (5. Januar 2012)

So Männer, ich bin wieder am Start.
Das Internet hat mich wieder und im Bike ist das Reservelaufrad montiert.
Morgen gehts auf jeden Fall mal wieder in Wald. 
Am WE muss ich leider arbeiten, aber wir sehen uns.
Rainer


----------



## flopp i (6. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Immerhin gab es noch Rückenwind.


...heut soll ja nich ganz so windig werden,
denke drüber nach heut nachmittag ne Runde auf befestigten Wegen zu drehen
über Hassel-Verden-Magelsen (oder so)

(hihi, bei meinem 28"er passt der Ralph2.1 gerade noch so durch
is das nun "pimp-my-Trekkingbike" oder schon 29"er-light? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (6. Januar 2012)

War ne schöne Runde und super Wetter (für diese Jahreszeit)

Frage:
Was is mit Sonntag?
Samstag will auch schon einer und ich bin gerad etwas unentschlossen.


----------



## stramm (6. Januar 2012)

Moin moin und endlich auch von mir ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr allen hier.
Endlich mal wieder n bisl surfen ;-)

Werde mal beobachten was hier so gehr, leider fängt mein 3 Wochenrhytmus gerade wieder an.

Bis bald, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> War ne schöne Runde und super Wetter (für diese Jahreszeit)
> 
> Frage:
> Was is mit Sonntag?
> Samstag will auch schon einer und ich bin gerad etwas unentschlossen.



Moin,

ich werde wohl morgen Nachmittags eine kleine Runde drehen und Sonntag sowieso!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## benclimb (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
bei mir bleibts bei Sonntag (und Dienstag). Wo wollen wir hin und wo treffen? Sellingsloh war ich noch nie. Gib`'s da auch Hügel?


----------



## -rabe- (6. Januar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Sellingsloh war ich noch nie. Gib`'s da auch Hügel?


Ich hab da heute auf 40km knapp über 400hm zusammen bekommen. Nicht die Welt, aber für unsere platte Ecke auch nicht schlecht. 

WE bin ich raus, muss arbeiten.

@ Jens: Deine Lampe hats jetzt schon mal bis Hoya in deine alte Wohnung geschafft.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Ich hab da heute auf 40km knapp über 400hm zusammen bekommen. Nicht die Welt, aber für unsere platte Ecke auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> WE bin ich raus, muss arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Dann schaffen wir das auch demnächst mit der Übergabe!

Wollen wir mit der Truppe im Frühjahr wieder für ein Wochenende in den Harz? Könnte man jetzt ja schon langsam mal vorplanen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (6. Januar 2012)

Meyer sach er will morgen um 1330 los, mal sehn ob ich dabei bin.
Wenn ja, dann bin ich Sonntag nich dabei, darf leider nich dauernd raus zu Spielen


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Meyer sach er will morgen um 1330 los, mal sehn ob ich dabei bin.
> Wenn ja, dann bin ich Sonntag nich dabei, darf leider nich dauernd raus zu Spielen



So früh schaffe ich morgen nicht, muss noch was aus Minden abholen.


----------



## benclimb (7. Januar 2012)

Na der Samstag ist schon mal ersoffen.... Hoffen wir mal dass es Morgen besser wird!
Wer wann wo?


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2012)

Moin,

ich wollte in Bruchhausen-Vilsen gegen 10:00 Uhr los. Es wollte der Martin aus Uenzen auch eine Runde drehen. Ich denke das ihm die Zeit auch passen würde.

Treffpunkt wäre dann am alten Bahnhof.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (7. Januar 2012)

Ich fahr morgen 10:00 Uhr ab Friesländer Str. Steyerberg mit den Nachbarn.
Wenn einer mit will. Wir zeigen gern unsere Wege.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## benclimb (7. Januar 2012)

Ok. 10:00 Uhr alter Bahnhof in Bruchhausen. Werde ich hinkommen.
Gruß Ben


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Ok. 10:00 Uhr alter Bahnhof in Bruchhausen. Werde ich hinkommen.
> Gruß Ben



Hi Ben,

passt perfekt, ich wohne direkt am Bahnhof. Ansonsten ist wie bereita angedeutet der Martin dabei.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## benclimb (8. Januar 2012)

Moin zusammen. Bin zwar früh aufgestanden, ist mir aber momentan doch zu naß zum biken (bei mir schüttets gerade wie aus Kannen http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h3.aspx?j=&type=loop1stunde&regio=han&c=1 ) Sorry, vielleicht später oder ein anderes mal.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Bin zwar früh aufgestanden, ist mir aber momentan doch zu naß zum biken (bei mir schüttets gerade wie aus Kannen http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h3.aspx?j=&type=loop1stunde&regio=han&c=1 ) Sorry, vielleicht später oder ein anderes mal.



Ich bin auch noch am spekulieren wegen gleich oder gegen 15.00 Uhr.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2012)

Hier ist es jetzt knapp eine halbe Stunde trocken. Wir fahren los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (8. Januar 2012)

Brauche leider 30 min nur bis Bruchhausen. Wartet ihr noch? Ansonsten hast Du eine pn.


----------



## stramm (8. Januar 2012)

Morgen die Herren, hab eben im Bett euren Plan gelesen und wünsche eine möglichst trockene Tour, wonach es hier in nbg gerade nicht aussieht. Hoffentlich bis bald, Michael


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Morgen die Herren, hab eben im Bett euren Plan gelesen und wünsche eine möglichst trockene Tour, wonach es hier in nbg gerade nicht aussieht. Hoffentlich bis bald, Michael



Moin Strammi,

Wie sieht es denn am Dienstag bei Dir aus? Wir wollten da mit ein paar Leuten den Sellingsloh Röcken. Uhrzeit steht allerdings noch nicht fest.

Grüße 
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (8. Januar 2012)

komme gerade von einer schönen Tour mit fünf Leuten zurück. Die Trails werden immer besser hier. Von oben sind wir trocken geblieben.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## flopp i (8. Januar 2012)

Gester schön im Dreck gespielt.
Meyer hat 3-4 Leute aus Verden /Achim mitgebracht, von der Ecke um den Torpedo scheinen sie echt begeistert zu sein.
Auch die Sachen beim T-Trail sind gut angekommen.
Denke die ware nich das letzte Mal hier.
Zwischndurch hatten wir auch noch den Gewichtheber dabei, da warn wa dann acht Leute aufm Haufen (Bike)
Hoffe der Verdener, der mit Bike hin und zurück is, is nich zu sehr durchnässt worden aufm Heimweg.
Waren mit der Dämmerung gerade wieder in Hoya, da machts über uns die Schleusen auf und Platsch!
Langsam geht mit der Schlamm im Wald auch etwas aufn Nerv, das zieht so an den Stollen und macht unschöne Geräusche im Antrieb.
(Projekt vorschlag: Drainage-verlehgen )
Hat aber immer wieder den bestechenden Erfolg, das bei Sauwetter weniger Hunde, Kinder, Walker und Rentner im weg sind


----------



## flopp i (8. Januar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> ... Die Trails werden immer besser hier...
> Gruss Wolfgang



...irgendwann komm ich da auch mal hin


----------



## benclimb (8. Januar 2012)

War nachmittags doch noch mal 2 Stündchen in Sellingsloh. So schnell war der Regen aber auch noch nicht in den Sandboden eingezogen... Außerdem liegen nach den letzten Stürmen ziemlich viele Äste und Bäume rum.
Allerdings... kann es sein, dass man dort auch schon ein gestörtes Verhälltnis zu den Bikern hat? Manche Äste lagen so komisch gehäuft über die Wege


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> War nachmittags doch noch mal 2 Stündchen in Sellingsloh. So schnell war der Regen aber auch noch nicht in den Sandboden eingezogen... Außerdem liegen nach den letzten Stürmen ziemlich viele Äste und Bäume rum.
> Allerdings... kann es sein, dass man dort auch schon ein gestörtes Verhälltnis zu den Bikern hat? Manche Äste lagen so komisch gehäuft über die Wege



Moin,

mir sind da keine Schwierigkeiten bekannt. Ich denke das liegt eher am Sturm der letzten Tage.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Gester schön im Dreck gespielt.
> Meyer hat 3-4 Leute aus Verden /Achim mitgebracht, von der Ecke um den Torpedo scheinen sie echt begeistert zu sein.
> Auch die Sachen beim T-Trail sind gut angekommen.
> Denke die ware nich das letzte Mal hier.
> ...



Das mit den vielen Bikern hat der Martin mir heuute morgen berichtet. NUr seid ihr dem Marathonisti etwas zu wenig gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (9. Januar 2012)

Das lag nich an mir
Waren gerad ruhigere Momente


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Hallo Ben, schön wieder von Dir zu hören. Nächste Woche sieht supi aus - Habe meine Freie Woche
> Lasst uns mal den Dienstag ins Auge fassen und den Selingsloh rocken



Hi Völker,

Was gibt es Neues wegen des morgigen Tages?

Grüße 
Jens

Tante Edit sagt: Ich bin krankgeschrieben bis einschließlich Mittwoch und somit für morgen leider raus.


----------



## stramm (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich habe diese Woche fruhschicht und bin nicht vor 14:30 bereit loszulegen. 
Falls es bei euch auch mal spät losgeht würde ich ins Schema fallen, sonst wünsche schonmal viel Spaß
Michael.


----------



## benclimb (9. Januar 2012)

16:30 wirds dunkel, bei dem Wetter vielleicht auch eher...
Mir ist es egal wann und wohin, ich habe den ganzen Tag Zeit


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2012)

Moin,

Ich werde wohl bis mindestens Donnerstag fürs Biken ausfallen. Und dann mal schauen was dann beim Kardiologen rauskommt.

Grüße 
Jens


----------



## benclimb (9. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tante Edit sagt: Ich bin krankgeschrieben bis einschließlich Mittwoch und somit für morgen leider raus.



Jens, ist das ernstgemeint?
Wenn dem so ist, Volker wollen wir dann nochmal eine Runde in Deinem Hausgebiet (Krähe) drehen?
Ich muss die Tage sowieso mein Auto nach Hassbergen in die Werkstatt bringen und würde das gleich verbinden.
Gruß Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (9. Januar 2012)

Na dann mal gute Besserung! Und hoffentlich bis bald!


----------



## Meiwok (9. Januar 2012)

Gibt,s eigentlich Punkte im Winterpokal für´s shoppen mit der Frau im Dodenhof?
 Puuh-  bin ganz kaputt. Soviel zu Fuss unterwegs.
Gute Besserung an Jens
Grüsse Wolfgang


----------



## flopp i (9. Januar 2012)

Moin,
Bin morgen auch nich dabei, hatte gehofft evtl n Tag frei zu bekommen
Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß

@ohneworte
MACH KEIN SCHE** MAN!!! Sag dem Medicus er soll dich wieder fitt machen
Gute Besserung


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2012)

Danke an alle für die Genesungswünsche!

Momentan geht es mir ganz gut. Nur unter Belastung hatte ich Sonntag erhebliche Probleme. Jetzt müssen wir diese Woche mal analysieren welche Ursache das hat.

Ich hoffe das meine Vermutung diesbezüglich auch die Diagnose sein wird. Das wäre dann schnell und einfach zu behandeln. (Also Freitag wieder Biken)


Grüße
Jens


----------



## foxi (9. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Völker,
> 
> Was gibt es Neues wegen des morgigen Tages?
> 
> ...




Zum Mäuse melken is das Hab mir letzte Nacht beim Knechten die Schulter gezerrt - bekomm also gerade den Arm nicht hoch und muss noch 1-2Tage pausieren
aber dann ANGRIFF


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Zum Mäuse melken is das Hab mir letzte Nacht beim Knechten die Schulter gezerrt - bekomm also gerade den Arm nicht hoch und muss noch 1-2Tage pausieren
> aber dann ANGRIFF



Ab Freitag darf ich hoffentlich auch wieder!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2012)

Moin,

Wer hat Bock auf Biken am Samstag?

Gruesse
Jens


----------



## stramm (13. Januar 2012)

Nun muß ich meine Rüsselseuche loswerde 

Da ich aber auch am We aber sowieso Frühschicht habe wünsche ich allen schon mal viel Spaß aufm Sattel und Sonne im Gesicht.

Ciao, Michael.


----------



## flopp i (13. Januar 2012)

Bin noch nich sicher ob ich Sa oder So fahre (oder beide)
Kann ich noch nich sagen... 
...aber mind. ein Mal muß sein


----------



## benclimb (13. Januar 2012)

Ich mache Sonntag einen Deistercross mit den Leuten vom DAV Hannover. Wird wohl eher viel Strecke als Singletrails abspulen. Aber somit kann ich mich Sa nicht schon verausgaben...
Treffen wäre 10:00 Bhf Bantorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (13. Januar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Ich mache Sonntag einen Deistercross mit den Leuten vom DAV Hannover. Wird wohl eher viel Strecke als Singletrails abspulen. Aber somit kann ich mich Sa nicht schon verausgaben...
> Treffen wäre 10:00 Bhf Bantorf.


hört sich verlockend an. Vielleicht bin ich dabei. Beim Treffpunkt ist nicht die Bantorfer Höhe gemeint?.
Wo ist der Bahnhof??
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2012)

Moin,

ich fahre morgen gegen 23.00 Uhr bis Mittwoch nach Österreich zum Skifahren. Somit ist für mich nur der morgige Samstag zum Biken geeignet.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (13. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre morgen gegen 23.00 Uhr bis Mittwoch nach Österreich zum Skifahren. Somit ist für mich nur der morgige Samstag zum Biken geeignet.
> 
> ...


na denn viel spass. schnee genug ist ja
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> na denn viel spass. schnee genug ist ja
> Gruß Wolfgang



So ist es, und Kaiserwetter ist auch noch angesagt:

http://www.schneehoehen.de/skigebiete/info/zillertal-arena

Und vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche!
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (13. Januar 2012)

neid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
aber ich fahr im Februar auch noch mal


----------



## benclimb (13. Januar 2012)

Ein Teil der Leute kommt mit der Bahn aus H. Zug kommt so gegen 10:10 in Bantorf an. Deswegen treffen dort. Ende so gegen 15:30. Ich glaube, ich versuch mal beheitzbare Einlegesohlen! Soll ja knacke kalt werden.
Gruß Ben
PS: Ich pick in Garbsen noch jemanden auf. Deswegen ist mein Auto (bzw. Radträger) schon voll.


----------



## flopp i (14. Januar 2012)

Das sieht drausen ja gut aus,
denke ich mach mich heut schon mal raus und dreh ne kleine Runde.
Vor 12 komm ich hier aber nich los.

Jens was is mit dir? willste noch oder warste schon?


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Das sieht drausen ja gut aus,
> denke ich mach mich heut schon mal raus und dreh ne kleine Runde.
> Vor 12 komm ich hier aber nich los.
> 
> Jens was is mit dir? willste noch oder warste schon?



Ich werde gegen 14:30 noch mal für eine gute Stunde los!


----------



## flopp i (14. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich werde gegen 14:30 noch mal für eine gute Stunde los!


da war ich schon weg, da ham wa uns verpasst

hab die Blindschleiche aufgeräumt, kann man nun wieder gut lang
hoffe der Boden setzt sich noch, bzw lässt sich noch einfahren, aber ohne Laub schon deutlich besser

morgen will ich auch noch mal -so ab mittag

Viel Spaß im Schnee, Jens
(da ich nich Ski fahre, brauch ich auch nich neidisch zu sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2012)

Moin Floppi,

Im Vilser Holz in Ruthental warst Du aber nicht? Ich habe da frische MTB-Spuren gesehen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (14. Januar 2012)

Fahre morgen doch ein paar Deistertrails mit einem Kumpel. Treffpunkt Bantorfer Höhe 10:00 Uhr. Wer will kann sich einklinken. ca 2-3 Std.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2012)

Gleich geht's los!!!


----------



## flopp i (15. Januar 2012)

Nacher jemand im SL unterwgs?
Fahre demnächst los


----------



## benclimb (15. Januar 2012)

So, Deister war top. Dank der Inversionswetterlage Sonne satt (und demnach schon wieder angetaut).
Falls jemand Montag oder Dienstag noch Zeit und Lust hat hier irgendwo eine Runde zu drehen...
Gruß Ben


----------



## Meiwok (15. Januar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> So, Deister war top. Dank der Inversionswetterlage Sonne satt (und demnach schon wieder angetaut).
> Falls jemand Montag oder Dienstag noch Zeit und Lust hat hier irgendwo eine Runde zu drehen...
> Gruß Ben


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Echte Sonne heute gesehen. Die Trails waren angefroren und stark verschlammt, aber hat Spass gemacht nur zuviel Leute da; sogar Polizei !?!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo Wolfgang, habe unterwegs noch einen Anruf bekommen: Treffpunkt jetzt Bantorfer Höhe und nicht Bahnhof. Vermutlich haben wir uns dort gesehen (nur nicht gekannt...).
Wieso war denn Polizei da? Naja, jedenfalls gabs auch schon ein Schild mit MTB verboten an sonem Burgwall. Die meisten Leute waren Wanderer. Das ging eigentlich noch.


----------



## Meiwok (15. Januar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang, habe unterwegs noch einen Anruf bekommen: Treffpunkt jetzt Bantorfer Höhe und nicht Bahnhof. Vermutlich haben wir uns dort gesehen (nur nicht gekannt...).
> Wieso war denn Polizei da? Naja, jedenfalls gabs auch schon ein Schild mit MTB verboten an sonem Burgwall. Die meisten Leute waren Wanderer. Das ging eigentlich noch.


Die gesperrte Burg ist die Heisterburg (schon länger). Polizei fuhr auf dem Kammweg Nähe Alte Taufe. Wir haben einen gesehen mit einem Caddy aus Wob. Er wußte aber nichts von diesem Forum. Na wir werden uns schon noch sehen. Wir basteln gerade an Trails in Steyerberg. Die kannste ja mal mit fahren.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## benclimb (15. Januar 2012)

Ja, das war Dirk unser FÜL (Fachübungsleiter) MTB vom DAV Hannover. Ich kam dann wohl 10 min später. Er hatte mir leider aber nix von eurem Treffen erzählt.
Klar würde ich auch die Trails in Steyerberg mal kennenlernen wollen ;-)
Gruß Ben


----------



## donossi (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

habe die Anfrage zwar schon im einem anderen Thread, aber hat man mir euch angeboten, daher hier nochmal die Frage: 

Da mein Kumpel demnächst Geburtstag hat und er begeisterter Rennradfahrer ist, wollte ich ihm ein Gutschein aus einem Fahrradladen schenken. Neben seiner Rennradbegeisterung ist er ab und zu auch noch mit dem MTB unterwegs. 

Ich habe jetzt schon bei Google geschaut, leider gibt es anscheind keinen Cannondale Händler in Nienburg und Umgebung.

Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob jmd von euch sich mit den Händlern auskennt und mir einen guten, kompetenten und freundlichen Händler im Rennrad und/oder MTB Bereich aus Nienburg nennen kann. 

Am besten wäre es, wenn dieser auch noch am Mittwoch Nachmittag geöffnet hat 

Gruss
DonOssi


----------



## flopp i (16. Januar 2012)

@ Donossi:
Sorry, da kann ich dir wenig zu sagen.
Wohn hier zwar schon n paar Jahre in der Gegend,
Mit der Einzelhandelslandschaft bin ich hier aber immer noch nich vertraut.
(ich weis das Nienburg n MediaMarkt hat, war da aber auch noch nie drin)
-mir fallen da gerad nur Bohn und J.Harbracken ein, da weis ich aber auch nur von deren Existenz,
über die Qualität kann ich nix berichten
(hoffe ich hab die Namen richtig geschrieben)
vlt. kann einer der anderen dir da weiter helfen


----------



## benclimb (16. Januar 2012)

Wenn man nicht weiter weg will sind die beiden Händler für Nienburg das "Beste und Einzige". Joe Harbracken vertreibt halt überwiegend Giant und Hercules und schickt einen ehrlicherweise für spezielle Shimano oder Cannondale Teile zu Stadler nach Hannover.
Bei Bohn habe ich bisher auch nur Kleinigkeiten gekauft, bestellen können sie dir Teile aber auch.

Gute Auswahl hat man jedenfalls bei Stadler in Hannover - schon wegen der Größe.
Kompetente Beratung dann aber doch eher bei den kleinen Läden...


----------



## gewichtheber (16. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Floppi,
> 
> Im Vilser Holz in Ruthental warst Du aber nicht? Ich habe da frische MTB-Spuren gesehen.
> 
> ...



Früher hättest du die Reifen erkannt und gewusst, dass ich es war...ich fürchte du wirst alt..


----------



## -rabe- (18. Januar 2012)

Da hab ich mir extra den Samstag freigeschaufelt um das Wetter für ne schöne MTB-Tour zu nutzen, aber die Prognosen stehen ja mehr auf Dauerregen.
Wenn sich der Wettergott aber doch halbwegs gnädig zeigen sollte, bin ich am Sa auf jeden Fall über die Mittagszeit im Sellingsloh und umzu.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2012)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Früher hättest du die Reifen erkannt und gewusst, dass ich es war...ich fürchte du wirst alt..



Es sind ja inzwischen ein paar mehr Leute mit Nobbys bei uns unterwegs...


----------



## benclimb (18. Januar 2012)

So, ich "muss" mal wieder für ein paar Wochen nach Spanien zum Arbeiten. Wenn ich zurück bin melde ich mich. Vielleicht klappt es ja dann mal mit ein paar gemeinsamen Runden.
@ Volker und Michael: Ich war gestern bei Sonne und Frost in der Krähe aber außer der Hexentreppe habe ich keine Eurer Trails wiedergefunden :-(  Meine GPS-Aufzeichnung von November ist leider gelöscht.
War aber trotzdem ein schöner Ausflug, aber Ihr zeigt mir die Wege sicher mal wieder!
Gruß Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (19. Januar 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir extra den Samstag freigeschaufelt um das Wetter für ne schöne MTB-Tour zu nutzen, aber die Prognosen stehen ja mehr auf Dauerregen.
> Wenn sich der Wettergott aber doch halbwegs gnädig zeigen sollte, bin ich am Sa auf jeden Fall über die Mittagszeit im Sellingsloh und umzu.
> 
> Rainer


denke ich bin dabei


----------



## gewichtheber (19. Januar 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> denke ich bin dabei



Ich werde wohl auch unterwegs sein, vlt sieht man sich ja. Ein Teil des Waldes ist wegen Holzarbeiten gesperrt.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2012)

Moin,

Samstag Nachmittag würde bei mir auch gut aussehen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## flopp i (19. Januar 2012)

Rabe, bist Du trotz Schlechtwetteraussicht auch dabei?
Hät mal wieder Lust auf ne etwas strammere Tour (ohne alle paar Meter anzuhalten)
Mit Gewichtheber, Ohneworte und Dir bin ich zumindest nich derjenige der dauernd auf die anderen warten muß
So 30-40Km würd ich wohl mitmachen


----------



## Meiwok (19. Januar 2012)

Also ich fahr am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr wieder in Steyerberg; ca. 2-3 Std.
Mal sehen wie´s Wetter wird. Letzten Sonntag im Deister hat wir ja Gllück.
Na Jens, zurück im trüben Flachland
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Also ich fahr am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr wieder in Steyerberg; ca. 2-3 Std.
> Mal sehen wie´s Wetter wird. Letzten Sonntag im Deister hat wir ja Gllück.
> Na Jens, zurück im trüben Flachland
> Gruß Wolfgang



Moin Wolfgang,

nach 4 Tagen Kaiserwetter, 3 davon ohne eine Wolke am Himmel, ist das hier ganz schön deprimierend...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## gewichtheber (19. Januar 2012)

Freunde des MTBs,

ich muss mal ein paar ernste Worte in die Runde werfen. Ich bin sehr oft im Sellingsloh unterwegs, mit dem MTB und zu Fuß. Leider muss ich in letzter Zeit feststellen, dass sich viele MTBiker nicht mit den vorhandenen Trails zufrieden geben und immer neue Trails entstehen. Teilweise wird quer durch den Wald gepflügt, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. 
Ich möchte euch dringend bitten, keine neuen Wege anzulegen!
Begründung: Es gibt nur wenige naturnahe Mischwälder hier in der Gegend,  die noch so in Ordnung sind wie der Sellingsloh. Der Wald ist gerade im Winter ein Ort der Zuflucht für Wildtiere, in dem sie Schutz und Ruhe finden. Dies ist für die Tiere sehr wichtig, da es kaum Nahrung für sie gibt. Wenn sie nun ständig aufgeschreckt werden, weil MTBiker kreuz und quer durch den Wald fahren, teilweise nachts mit grellem Licht, dann verbrauchen sie bei ihrer Flucht vor der vermeintlichen Gefahr sehr viel Energie, die sie z.T. nicht wieder aufnehmen können und zugrunde gehen. 
Weiterhin habe ich die Befürchtung, dass es mit den Besitzern/Pächtern des Waldes irgendwann Ärger gibt, wenn zu viele Wege und zum Teil angelegte Rampen entstehen.
mattin


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2012)

Gibt es was neues für das Wochenende?


----------



## stramm (21. Januar 2012)

Moin Leute, stecke leider voll in meiner Schicht. Wünsche viel Spaß und gutes Wetter.
 Auf bald, Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2012)

Kann mal jemand dieses Besch....eidene Wetter abstellen!


----------



## flopp i (21. Januar 2012)

Tja, Wetter sieht ja mal wieder echt unschön aus, 
ab Mittag solls aber besser werden.
Vor 12 komm ich hier eh nich los.
Ne Runde würd ich heut aber schon noch gerne drehen.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Tja, Wetter sieht ja mal wieder echt unschön aus,
> ab Mittag solls aber besser werden.
> Vor 12 komm ich hier eh nich los.
> Ne Runde würd ich heut aber schon noch gerne drehen.



Ich werde hier in Broksen gegen 13:45 Uhr vom Martin abgeholt.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (21. Januar 2012)

Die Verdener werden morgen so um 13.30/13.45 an den Start gehen.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (21. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mich heute für arbeiten entschieden. Das Wetter ist doch echt zum 
Rainer


----------



## flopp i (21. Januar 2012)

ich wollt ja schon lange weg sein...
hab hier in und am Haus aber auch noch was zu tun.
Kann aber gut sein das ich morgen dabei bin.
13:30 klingt nich ganz so verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (21. Januar 2012)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Freunde des MTBs,
> 
> ich muss mal ein paar ernste Worte in die Runde werfen...



dieses Sachverhalte sind auch schon mal in der einen und anderen Zusammensetzung besprochen worden
und ich denke das Dein Worte nicht einfach so verhallen...


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Die Verdener werden morgen so um 13.30/13.45 an den Start gehen.
> 
> Gruß M.



Mal sehen, vielleicht bin ich morgen auch dabei.


----------



## Meiwok (22. Januar 2012)

Heute um 10:00 Uhr bei Regen los nach Oyle. War ne ganze schöne Schlammschlacht. 1 Sturz 1 Platten hatten wir, und kalt war´s. Sonst alles gut.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Heute um 10:00 Uhr bei Regen los nach Oyle. War ne ganze schöne Schlammschlacht. 1 Sturz 1 Platten hatten wir, und kalt war´s. Sonst alles gut.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Moin,

ich bin heute dann gegen 11.00 Uhr in einer Regenpause los. Diese hielt aber leider nicht allzu lange an und dann hat der Himmel alle Schleusen geöffnet.

Der tiefe Boden kostet unheimlich viele Körner und senkt die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit erheblich!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (22. Januar 2012)

Wir haben deine Spuren gesehen, war richtig feucht heute bei euch, in Verden hat es deutlich weniger geregnet. Aber hat mega Spaß gemacht, endlich mal wurde das Regenzeug richtig gefordert und die Reifen durften beweisen das sie ihr Geld wert sind, Test bestanden

Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Wir haben deine Spuren gesehen, war richtig feucht heute bei euch, in Verden hat es deutlich weniger geregnet. Aber hat mega Spaß gemacht, endlich mal wurde das Regenzeug richtig gefordert und die Reifen durften beweisen das sie ihr Geld wert sind, Test bestanden
> 
> Gruß M.



Was hast Du für Reifen im Einsatz?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo Jens,

bin seit dem Herbst auf Onza Ibex FR 2.40 Kevlar unterwegs und bis jetzt nur begeistert. Hat bisher auf allen Untergründen und bei jeder Witterung immer zu 100% überzeugt, Selbstreinigung ist auch super. Nur im Schnee konnte ich ihn noch nicht fahren.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (22. Januar 2012)

Ich hab heute mal die Schlittschuhe rausgeholt und war in Bremen Eislaufen. Indoor versteht sich .
Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal die Schlittschuhe rausgeholt und war in Bremen Eislaufen. Indoor versteht sich .
> Rainer



Weichei!


----------



## Meiwok (26. Januar 2012)

Guckt euch das an. Wer jemals sowas runtergeschoben ist, weiß wie steil und gefährlich das ist. Absolut geil. Wahre Könner. (Sehnsucht nach den großen Bergen)

http://4-seasons.tv/de/film/vaude-vertriders-0

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Guckt euch das an. Wer jemals sowas runtergeschoben ist, weiß wie steil und gefährlich das ist. Absolut geil. Wahre Könner. (Sehnsucht nach den großen Bergen)
> 
> http://4-seasons.tv/de/film/vaude-vertriders-0
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Da bekomme ich schon beim Zuschauen Bammel!


----------



## gewichtheber (27. Januar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Wer jemals sowas runtergeschoben ist
> 
> http://4-seasons.tv/de/film/vaude-vertriders-0
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang




Wie meinen? Warum sollte man sein Bike irgendwo runterschieben???
Aber du hast recht, man bekommt Sehnsucht nach alpinem Geläuf!

Es hat geschneit, Luftdruck runter und rauf aufs Bike. Sonntag Vormittag: Attacke!


----------



## -rabe- (27. Januar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Guckt euch das an. Wer jemals sowas runtergeschoben ist, weiß wie steil und gefährlich das ist. Absolut geil. Wahre Könner. (Sehnsucht nach den großen Bergen)
> 
> http://4-seasons.tv/de/film/vaude-vertriders-0
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang


 

Sehr cool, grosses Kino. 

Ich war die Tage auf eine spontane Runde im Sellingsloh. Hab jetzt endlich mal geschafft mein verbogenes Rahmenteil an die "Eiche des Grauens" auf dem Muschitrail zu hängen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2012)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Wie meinen? Warum sollte man sein Bike irgendwo runterschieben???
> Aber du hast recht, man bekommt Sehnsucht nach alpinem Geläuf!
> 
> Es hat geschneit, Luftdruck runter und rauf aufs Bike. Sonntag Vormittag: Attacke!



Sonntag vormittags auf jeden Fall, aber Attacke?


----------



## Meiwok (29. Januar 2012)

Heute morgen schöne 3std Runde im Wald mit 6 Leuten. Da haben doch Fremde drei neue Sprünge gebaut. Gleich 2x ausprobiert. Geht super. Das wird was hier im Wald.
Supertrocken, kaum dreckig geworden. :-(
Gruß Meiwok


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Heute morgen schöne 3std Runde im Wald mit 6 Leuten. Da haben doch Fremde drei neue Sprünge gebaut. Gleich 2x ausprobiert. Geht super. Das wird was hier im Wald.
> Supertrocken, kaum dreckig geworden. :-(
> Gruß Meiwok



Nach der gestrigen Havanna-Sause haben mir heute morgen 1,5 Stunden auf dem Bike vollkommen gereicht.


----------



## Meiwok (29. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nach der gestrigen Havanna-Sause haben mir heute morgen 1,5 Stunden auf dem Bike vollkommen gereicht.


 Ich dachte das wäre doping ?!?!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wäre doping ?!?!



In Verbindung mit dem Grünkohl gestern... Hm


----------



## stramm (30. Januar 2012)

Moin Leutz, habe ab heute Freiwoche samt Urlaub.
Hoffe da passt mal was.
Ich denke heute (Montag) wird es mit meinem Bruder und evtl. Olaf gegen Mittag ersmal ne kleine Deisterrunde geben.

Bin also offen für weiter Anregungen.

Bis dahin, gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Moin Leutz, habe ab heute Freiwoche samt Urlaub.
> Hoffe da passt mal was.
> Ich denke heute (Montag) wird es mit meinem Bruder und evtl. Olaf gegen Mittag ersmal ne kleine Deisterrunde geben.
> 
> ...



Moin,

das hört sich ja ganz gut an. Montag bis Mittwoch ist bei mir allerdings zu kurzfristig. Aber Donnerstag (Nachmittags) und Freitag wäre ich für die eine oder andere Tour zu haben.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## gewichtheber (3. Februar 2012)

Sonntag Vormittag bin ich unterwegs, Boden ist hart, garantiert rasante Fahrweise


----------



## Meiwok (3. Februar 2012)

Bin auch so unterwegs ab 10:00 Uhr Stbg, aber obacht die harvesterspuren sind tückisch.
viel spass


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Sonntag Vormittag bin ich unterwegs, Boden ist hart, garantiert rasante Fahrweise



Wenn Du nicht ballern willst 10.00 Uhr?


----------



## stramm (3. Februar 2012)

Schade, habe Sa nen Geburtstag zu feiern, denke wird dann schwer mit Auto wo hin zu reißen. Ich behalte es im Auge und wünsche auf jeden viel Spaß.
Gruß Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Schade, habe Sa nen Geburtstag zu feiern, denke wird dann schwer mit Auto wo hin zu reißen. Ich behalte es im Auge und wünsche auf jeden viel Spaß.
> Gruß Michael.



Hast du im Läufe der Woche das Bike doch nicht mehr angepackt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (4. Februar 2012)

Doch Mittwoch haben wir zu dritt ne spontane krähenrunde gedreht gegen Mittag, mussten ja mal testen wie winterfest wir sind. Deister war ich am Montag mit meinem Bruder, aber bei den gefrorenen Spuren spare ich mir die fahrt dahin erstmal ne Zeitlang, fahren wie auf schienen sage ich nur. 
Hoffe auf nächste Woche evtl., habe da ja auch noch frei und die tage werden ja länger.
Greetz, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Doch Mittwoch haben wir zu dritt ne spontane krähenrunde gedreht gegen Mittag, mussten ja mal testen wie winterfest wir sind. Deister war ich am Montag mit meinem Bruder, aber bei den gefrorenen Spuren spare ich mir die fahrt dahin erstmal ne Zeitlang, fahren wie auf schienen sage ich nur.
> Hoffe auf nächste Woche evtl., habe da ja auch noch frei und die tage werden ja länger.
> Greetz, Michael.



Gib bescheid!


----------



## Meiwok (5. Februar 2012)

Heute schöne Runde auf holprigen Trails. Glasklare Luft. Danach gab´s Jagertee. lecker. Zu viert bei uns in Steyerberg.
Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

Moin Wofgang,

wir waren hier bei uns zu dritt unterwegs. Tee gab es anschließend auch, jedoch nicht den genannten.

Ansonsten sieht das Rad bei der trockenen Kälte so aus wie im Hochsommer auf den Sandböden, total verstaubt!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (5. Februar 2012)

Hut ab Jungs, ihr tut ja richtig was für den Winterpokal. Ich laboriere ja schon seit ca drei Wochen an einer Gehörgangs-Entzündung. Da ist bei den Temperaturen natürlich nicht an biken zu denken.
Hin und wieder Muckibude muss also erstmal reichen.

Aber bald wird alles besser, dann sieht man sich wieder im Wald.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Hut ab Jungs, ihr tut ja richtig was für den Winterpokal. Ich laboriere ja schon seit ca drei Wochen an einer Gehörgangs-Entzündung. Da ist bei den Temperaturen natürlich nicht an biken zu denken.
> Hin und wieder Muckibude muss also erstmal reichen.
> 
> Aber bald wird alles besser, dann sieht man sich wieder im Wald.
> ...



Moin Rainer,

das wird schon wieder. Bei mir geht es mit der Konstutition auch wieder aufwärts!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo Loide, nix los hier. Seid ihr alle festgefroren?
Iko, Stephan, Rainer, Volker usw...
Ich will im Sommer über die Alpen. Hat jemnad Interesse?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## flopp i (9. Februar 2012)

Klingt gut, muß aber passen
-bei mir stehen gerade n paar tiefgreifede Veränderungen an,
da kann ich zeitlich und finanziel nich mit planen 

by the way:
unser Dienstags-Sport fällt kommende Woche aus, 
da is jemand auf die Idee gekommen, man könnt ja noch ne Beleuchtungsfahrt für einschieben.
Mit Rücksicht auf die Wildtiere natürlich 
Is aber erst noch ne Idee, glaub ja noch nich ganz dran das die das wirklich durchziehen


----------



## stramm (9. Februar 2012)

Moin Leute, ersma gute Besserung Rainer.
Werde morgen gegen 3Uhr mit 3-4 Leuten aus nbg inna krähe ne runde drehen. Falls wer Bock hat. 
Bis bald, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ersma gute Besserung Rainer.
> Werde morgen gegen 3Uhr mit 3-4 Leuten aus nbg inna krähe ne runde drehen. Falls wer Bock hat.
> Bis bald, Michael.



Da schlafe ich noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (9. Februar 2012)

3 Uhr pm meinte ich, sollte ja kein nightride werden;-)


----------



## benclimb (9. Februar 2012)

Morgen Nachmittag kann ich nicht. Geht noch was nächste Woche?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> 3 Uhr pm meinte ich, sollte ja kein nightride werden;-)



Habe ich mir schon gedacht, war aber zu verführerisch diese Vorlage!

Ist mir aber leider wie dem Vorredner zu kurzfristig.


----------



## flopp i (10. Februar 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ersma gute Besserung Rainer.
> Werde morgen gegen 3Uhr mit 3-4 Leuten aus nbg inna krähe ne runde drehen. Falls wer Bock hat.
> Bis bald, Michael.



Wo treffen?
vlt komm ich auch
Wetter is ja super dafür


----------



## Meiwok (10. Februar 2012)

Betr.: Alpencross
Der Termin steht fest. 25.7.-1.8. Ich hab das klassische Ziel Gardasee im Auge. Zum Teil Hüttenübernachtung. Wer hat Lust. Kein Rennen; nur die Berge und Tails geniessen. 
Das war 2010 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiVZoko4xtY"]Mussoliniwege Alpencross      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## flopp i (10. Februar 2012)

habs heut Mittag ja tatsächlich geschafft nachm Schrauben und mal eben kurz im Garten Testen mich vor der Garage auf die Seite zu werfen !!!
Stumpf umgefallen, da ich mal wieder nich mit dem Auslösewinkel der Crankbrothers zurecht kam 
Hab mir da den Fuß soweit verdreht das ich dann doch nich meh mit in die Krähe bin
-sowas blödes, erzählts blos nich weiter 

PS
noch jemand Interresse an nem Paar Mallet3 in schwarz/rot, leichte Gebrauchsspuren +2Paar Cleats?
evtl noch n Paar Candy2 in schwarz/grün (fast neu)
(gut sind se ja, ham nur n größeren Auslösewinkel als Shimano)


----------



## Meiwok (10. Februar 2012)

PS
noch jemand Interresse an nem Paar Mallet3 in schwarz/rot, leichte Gebrauchsspuren +2Paar Cleats?
evtl noch n Paar Candy2 in schwarz/grün (fast neu)
(gut sind se ja, ham nur n größeren Auslösewinkel als Shimano)[/quote]
 Ja, ich hier. Die *mallets* bitte. Ich fahr doch crankbrothers. Die waren mir immer zu teuer.
Ich kauf sie dir ab. Vielleicht fall ich ja auch damit hin.
Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> PS
> noch jemand Interresse an nem Paar Mallet3 in schwarz/rot, leichte Gebrauchsspuren +2Paar Cleats?
> evtl noch n Paar Candy2 in schwarz/grün (fast neu)
> (gut sind se ja, ham nur n größeren Auslösewinkel als Shimano)


 Ja, ich hier. Die *mallets* bitte. Ich fahr doch crankbrothers. Die waren mir immer zu teuer.
Ich kauf sie dir ab. Vielleicht fall ich ja auch damit hin.
Wolfgang[/QUOTE]

Fahrt ihr Sonntag wieder am St.Eierberg?


----------



## Meiwok (10. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja, ich hier. Die *mallets* bitte. Ich fahr doch crankbrothers. Die waren mir immer zu teuer.
> Ich kauf sie dir ab. Vielleicht fall ich ja auch damit hin.
> Wolfgang


 
Fahrt ihr Sonntag wieder am St.Eierberg?[/quote]
Ja klar, ab 10:00 Uhr , aber diesmal am Anfang nicht am Ende der Strasse warten. Wir haben wieder neue Sachen gemacht.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr Sonntag wieder am St.Eierberg?


Ja klar, ab 10:00 Uhr , aber diesmal am Anfang nicht am Ende der Strasse warten. Wir haben wieder neue Sachen gemacht.
Gruss Wolfgang[/QUOTE]

Sollte ich am Sonntag vorbeikommen stehe ich um 10.00 Uhr am anderen Ende der Strasse.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr Sonntag wieder am St.Eierberg?


Ja klar, ab 10:00 Uhr , aber diesmal am Anfang nicht am Ende der Strasse warten. Wir haben wieder neue Sachen gemacht.
Gruss Wolfgang[/QUOTE]

Wie hiess die Straße noch mal?


----------



## benclimb (12. Februar 2012)

Fährt noch jemand heute Nachmittag?


----------



## Meiwok (12. Februar 2012)

Heute morgen ne Runde in Steyerberg gedreht mit 5. Mußte leider vorzeitg abbrechen. Plattfuß und der Reifen wollte nicht mehr auf der Felge halten. Nach Hause getragen. Sowas Blödes.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Heute morgen ne Runde in Steyerberg gedreht mit 5. Mußte leider vorzeitg abbrechen. Plattfuß und der Reifen wollte nicht mehr auf der Felge halten. Nach Hause getragen. Sowas Blödes.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Hast Du einen anderen Reifen auf die Felge bekommen?


----------



## Meiwok (12. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du einen anderen Reifen auf die Felge bekommen?


 Hab aus Frust erstmal ne Std. Holz gehackt. Rad ist morgen dran. Ich berichte
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hab aus Frust erstmal ne Std. Holz gehackt. Rad ist morgen dran. Ich berichte
> Wolfgang



Das arme Holz!


----------



## Meiwok (13. Februar 2012)

Heute mit Ben nochmal in Steyerberg gefahren. Ohne Platten. Endlich nicht mehr so kalt.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Heute mit Ben nochmal in Steyerberg gefahren. Ohne Platten. Endlich nicht mehr so kalt.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Schade, ich hätte heute Nachmittag auch Zeit gehabt!

Was war jetzt eigentlich mit dem Reifen?


----------



## benclimb (13. Februar 2012)

Das war ziemlich spontan... aber wir hätten es mal ins Forum stellen können.
Ich hätte noch Zeit: Morgen Nachmittag, Mittwoch Vormittag und ev. Donnerstag ab ca. 10:00 Uhr.
Gruß Ben
PS: Schöne Wege da in Steyerberg...


----------



## Meiwok (13. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schade, ich hätte heute Nachmittag auch Zeit gehabt!
> 
> Was war jetzt eigentlich mit dem Reifen?


Ach ich weiß auch nicht. Hab einfach den Fat Albert wieder aufgezogen und gut. Da weiß man was man hat erprobt und gut. Keine Experimente.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Das war ziemlich spontan... aber wir hätten es mal ins Forum stellen können.
> Ich hätte noch Zeit: Morgen Nachmittag, Mittwoch Vormittag und ev. Donnerstag ab ca. 10:00 Uhr.
> Gruß Ben
> PS: Schöne Wege da in Steyerberg...



Da muss ich dann arbeiten...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Ach ich weiß auch nicht. Hab einfach den Fat Albert wieder aufgezogen und gut. Da weiß man was man hat erprobt und gut. Keine Experimente.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Hat wohl doch der Reifen einen mit.


----------



## benclimb (15. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre Morgen so gegen 10:00 noch mal in Steyerberg (Bin davor in Stolzenau). Hat sonst jemand Zeit und Lust?
Ansonsten vielleicht am Sonntag?
Nächste Woche kriege ich eine absenkbare Stütze (Specialized Black Lite), dann gibt es weniger Wartezeit wegen Sattelverstellung


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Ich fahre Morgen so gegen 10:00 noch mal in Steyerberg (Bin davor in Stolzenau). Hat sonst jemand Zeit und Lust?
> Ansonsten vielleicht am Sonntag?
> Nächste Woche kriege ich eine absenkbare Stütze (Specialized Black Lite), dann gibt es weniger Wartezeit wegen Sattelverstellung



Moin,

Sonntag habe ich definitiv Zeit zum Biken. Mal sehen was hier so los ist, ansonsten komme ich durchaus wieder nach Steyerberg.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## benclimb (15. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mal sehen was hier so los ist,


Wo ist den HIER?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Wo ist den HIER?



Bruchhausen-Vilsen


----------



## benclimb (15. Februar 2012)

Na, bin für alles offen...


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich bringe morgen früh um 08:00 Uhr mein Auto nach Hoya in die Werkstatt und wollte anschließend so ca. 2 Stunden durch den Sellingsloh düsen. Noch jemand Zeit und Lust dazu?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (17. Februar 2012)

Ich wollte Samstag Morgen eine kleine Sellingsloh-Frühschichtrunde drehen. 
Die Wetterprognosen sind zwar nicht so pralle, aber irgendwie muss ich mal wieder in den Wald. 
Wenn da jemand Zeit und Lust hat, ist dann was für Wetterfeste Frühaufsteher.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (17. Februar 2012)

Wie früh is früh? 
Bin gestern los gewesen, 
einfach mal früher ausgestempelt und ab in`n Wald


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Wie früh is früh?
> Bin gestern los gewesen,
> einfach mal früher ausgestempelt und ab in`n Wald



Diese Frage stelle ich auch mal in den Raum.


----------



## -rabe- (17. Februar 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Wie früh is früh?



Bei mir ist früh, wenn es hell genug ist, um ohne Licht die Trails zu rocken. 
Heisst ich starte ab Hoya um 7.30 Uhr und werde bis 10.00 Uhr im Wald sein. 

Rainer


----------



## benclimb (17. Februar 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Die Wetterprognosen sind zwar nicht so pralle, aber irgendwie muss ich mal wieder in den Wald.
> Wenn da jemand Zeit und Lust hat, ist dann was für Wetterfeste Frühaufsteher. Rainer



Wohl war: http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/forecastloop.aspx?type=1 ...

Ich bin Morgen im Harz. Machen wir noch was für Sonntag aus? Am besten schon mit Uhrzeit und genauem Treffpunkt.
Gruß Ben


----------



## -rabe- (17. Februar 2012)

Sonntag muss ich passen. 

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (17. Februar 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Bei mir ist früh, wenn es hell genug ist, um ohne Licht die Trails zu rocken.
> Heisst ich starte ab Hoya um 7.30 Uhr und werde bis 10.00 Uhr im Wald sein.
> 
> Rainer



Bin noch nich ganz sicher ob ich Samstag überhaupt fahre,
aber würdest Du mich sonst abholen?
Entscheide/melde mich dann noch.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Wie früh is früh?
> Bin gestern los gewesen,
> einfach mal früher ausgestempelt und ab in`n Wald



Ich habe Deine Spuren heute morgen gesehen.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Bei mir ist früh, wenn es hell genug ist, um ohne Licht die Trails zu rocken.
> Heisst ich starte ab Hoya um 7.30 Uhr und werde bis 10.00 Uhr im Wald sein.
> 
> Rainer



Ich bin für morgen raus, muß meinem Vater beim Möbelschleppen helfen.


----------



## benclimb (17. Februar 2012)

Ich war heute mal wieder im Oyler Wald. Ich denke die wenigen Trails hier kann man etwas interessanter gestalten. Baumaterial liegt genug rum. Werde mich - sobald der Frost raus ist - mal intensiver damit beschäftigen. Vielleicht will mir ja jemand helfen ;-)
Einen Drop habe ich fertig. Vielleicht will mich ja jemand unterstützen!?
Was ist mit Sonntag?


----------



## flopp i (18. Februar 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Bei mir ist früh, wenn es hell genug ist, um ohne Licht die Trails zu rocken.
> Heisst ich starte ab Hoya um 7.30 Uhr und werde bis 10.00 Uhr im Wald sein.
> 
> Rainer



Bin dabei! 
-versuche gegen 7:30 startfertig zu sein 
Bis nacher /gute Nacht


----------



## -rabe- (18. Februar 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> -versuche gegen 7:30 startfertig zu sein
> Bis nacher /gute Nacht



Alles klar, ich rufe kurz durch wenn ich bei mir losrolle.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich rufe kurz durch wenn ich bei mir losrolle.
> 
> Rainer



Moin Rainer,

Du hast übrigens noch meine Kharma. Wäre schoen wenn ich die die nächsten Tage mal bekomme. Ich habe sie inzwischen verkauft.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## benclimb (19. Februar 2012)

Sieht so aus, als wollte heute keiner. Ist ja auch nicht gerade kuschlig draußen...
Wie sieht's Morgen aus?


----------



## Meiwok (19. Februar 2012)

Heute lange Runde ohne Panne bei +Graden. Wir konnten nicht genug kriegen. Es gibt wieder was neues.
@stramm: Vitali war Freitag am Januarsberg
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich bin heute in Sandkrug eine Runde gefahren. Die Jungs haben dort ordentlich Tempo gemacht so das ich jetzt ganz schön kaputt bin!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (19. Februar 2012)

Am Samstag war ich mit Floppi gut 2,5h im Sellingsloh. Allen Wetterprognosen zum Trotz ist es ja trocken geblieben. 
Ich muss aber unbedingt mehr fahren, die paar km mit einigen lumpigen hm haben ganz schön geschlaucht.

Rainer


----------



## benclimb (20. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre gleich los und drehe eine Runde. Vermutlich wierder nach Steyerberg.
Wetter ist ja wie Fasching...


----------



## benclimb (20. Februar 2012)

Was die Hände aufbauen reisst der A... wieder ein.
Steyerberg war schön heute, aber warum müssen irgendwelche Idioten meine mühevoll aufgebaute Rampen im Oyler Wald wieder zerstören. Die haben keinen behindert - aber ich denke so einem beknackten Jäger war das mal wieder ein Dorn im Auge, dass es auch Freizteitsportler im Revier gibt.
Nun denn, fahre ich wieder in den Deister. Biketourismus ist mir dann 10 mal lieber, als meine Freizeit für spätere Vandalen zu opfern!


----------



## stramm (21. Februar 2012)

@Meiwok: Das ist ja super das es mal gepasst hat, hatte schon immer davon gesprochen das mal zu organisieren 

Mein Handgelenk fühlt sich nach meinem letzten Krähebesuch vor über einer Woche auch wieder funktionierend an und Witali wollte diese Woche mal was in Steyerberg starten, werde das dann mal Kund tun.

Ciao, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> @Meiwok: Das ist ja super das es mal gepasst hat, hatte schon immer davon gesprochen das mal zu organisieren
> 
> Mein Handgelenk fühlt sich nach meinem letzten Krähebesuch vor über einer Woche auch wieder funktionierend an und Witali wollte diese Woche mal was in Steyerberg starten, werde das dann mal Kund tun.
> 
> Ciao, Michael.



Wie wäre es mit Freitag um 15.00 Uhr?


----------



## benclimb (23. Februar 2012)

Freitag hätte ich Zeit. 14:00 oder 15:00 Uhr? Und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Freitag hätte ich Zeit. 14:00 oder 15:00 Uhr? Und wo?



Für mich nicht vor 15.00 Uhr, Treffpunkt egal!


----------



## benclimb (23. Februar 2012)

Wie wär's mit Steyerberg oder Krähe?
Ich kriege Morgen vormittag meine absenkbare Stütze und muß dazu extra nach Hameln und wäre am liebsten gleich im Weserbergland gefahren, aber o.g. wäre für mich auch ok.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Steyerberg oder Krähe?
> Ich kriege Morgen vormittag meine absenkbare Stütze und muß dazu extra nach Hameln und wäre am liebsten gleich im Weserbergland gefahren, aber o.g. wäre für mich auch ok.



Ich komme dann aus dem Münsterland, von daher wäre mir das egal. Nur kenne ich mich in Steyerberg nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## benclimb (23. Februar 2012)

Ich auch nicht wirklich. Vielleicht stößt ja noch einer der wirklichen Locals dazu. Zumal es wohl auch ein paar neue Sachen gibt.
Schade, dass Du nicht eher kannst, dann hätte man sich in den Bückebergen treffen können.
Warten wirs mal ab, vielleicht geht noch jemand online.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht wirklich. Vielleicht stößt ja noch einer der wirklichen Locals dazu. Zumal es wohl auch ein paar neue Sachen gibt.
> Schade, dass Du nicht eher kannst, dann hätte man sich in den Bückebergen treffen können.
> Warten wirs mal ab, vielleicht geht noch jemand online.



Ich starte ja gegen 13.00 Uhr in Dülmen, da könnte ich in 2 Stunden auch in Bückeburg sein. Laut Routenplaner benötige ich ca. 1 3/4 Stunden bis nach Minden. 

Wenn Du direkt eine Adresse in den Bückebergen für die Eingabe in mein Navi hättest wäre das kein Problem.


----------



## benclimb (23. Februar 2012)

Hmmm, ich habe um 10 das date im Fahrradladen, bin sicher um 11 wieder raus. Das ist mir dann zu viel tote Wartezeit. Dann lass uns doch im Raum NI bleiben. Kennst Du Dich denn in der Krähe aus. Ich war nur 1x mit Volker und Michael und finde ausser der Hexentreppe die Trails nicht wieder. Ansonsten wie gesagt Steyerberg?


----------



## stramm (23. Februar 2012)

Wow, hier geht ja was. Denke ohne Witali Oder meiwok ist steyerberg wohl zu unbekannt. Krähe könnte ich mir am frühen Nachmittag gut vorstellen, evtl. Mein Bruder auch noch. Schreibe nochmal wenn ich mehr Weiss, denke da kriegt man wohl was hin. 
Schonen Abend noch, Michael


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich habe um 10 das date im Fahrradladen, bin sicher um 11 wieder raus. Das ist mir dann zu viel tote Wartezeit. Dann lass uns doch im Raum NI bleiben. Kennst Du Dich denn in der Krähe aus. Ich war nur 1x mit Volker und Michael und finde ausser der Hexentreppe die Trails nicht wieder. Ansonsten wie gesagt Steyerberg?



So richtig gut in der Krähe auch nicht, würde ich aber besser hinbekommen als Steyerberg.


----------



## benclimb (23. Februar 2012)

Das ist doch ein Angebot. Warten wir mal auf eine Zeitansage von Michael. Treffpunkt Heka oder Sportplatz Erichshagen (Zu den Hülsen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Angebot. Warten wir mal auf eine Zeitansage von Michael. Treffpunkt Heka oder Sportplatz Erichshagen (Zu den Hülsen)?



Das wäre mir egal, den Sportplatz kenne ich im Übrigen vom Fußball! Spiele ja trotz Wohnort Bruchhausen-Vilsen im Landkreis Nienburg Fußball.


----------



## stramm (23. Februar 2012)

Ich/wir würden uns nach Jens richten, könnten ab 2 heka Oder Sportplatz bin ich auch offen, für Autos bei dem Wetter wohl heka Oder. Ciao, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Ich/wir würden uns nach Jens richten, könnten ab 2 heka Oder Sportplatz bin ich auch offen, für Autos bei dem Wetter wohl heka Oder. Ciao, Michael.



Heka um 15.00 Uhr wäre OK!


----------



## stramm (23. Februar 2012)

Ok gebont, ich freue mich. Gutes nächtle.


----------



## Meiwok (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo Loide,
ist ja reger Verkehr hier. Ich bin nächste Woche raus. Danach könnte ich euch mal Stbg zeigen. Melde mich.
Viel Spass
Meiwok


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hallo Loide,
> ist ja reger Verkehr hier. Ich bin nächste Woche raus. Danach könnte ich euch mal Stbg zeigen. Melde mich.
> Viel Spass
> Meiwok



Also ab dem 5. März?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (24. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Also ab dem 5. März?


 nee, am Freitag arbeite ich schon wieder.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> nee, am Freitag arbeite ich schon wieder.



Also dritter März.


----------



## -rabe- (25. Februar 2012)

Junge Junge, was für ein Wetter heute. Leider beschränken sich meine Fahrradaktivitäten heute auf den Weg zur Arbeit. Ich wünsche aber allen die Zeit zum biken haben viel Spass im Wald.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Junge Junge, was für ein Wetter heute. Leider beschränken sich meine Fahrradaktivitäten heute auf den Weg zur Arbeit. Ich wünsche aber allen die Zeit zum biken haben viel Spass im Wald.
> 
> Rainer



Und ich fahre gleich los!


----------



## stramm (28. Februar 2012)

Guten morgen.

@Meiwok: Ich habe durch nen Tip von Witali am Sonntag 4 von deinen Radsportfreunden kennen gelernt, bin da direkt mal um 10Uhr zum Treffpunkt bei Lothar gekommen.
Sollte eigentlich nur ne kleine Nbg Runde werden, bin dann aber spontan in euer schönes Steyerberg gefahren. Deine Jungs haben mir denn 2,5 Std eure Trails gezeigt, schönes Ding.

Also gerne wieder, bestimmt auch mal mit Witali.
Habe auch mal nen GPS Mitschnitt.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xfhjwznwemzmehzr
@All: Schnönen Tag, bis bald.

 Michael.


----------



## Meiwok (4. März 2012)

Heute schöne Runde in Stbg. Es gibt immer wieder was neues zu fahren. Langsam wird´s auch Frühling. Ich hätte heute irgend einen von euch erwartet.
@stramm. Meine Kumpels waren von deinen Fahrkünsten ganz angetan.
Meiwok


----------



## flopp i (4. März 2012)

hätt ja Lust gehabt, bin aber zZ etwas beschäftigt mit anderen Sachen
(mach gerad den Rabe nach)
-hab hier noch n Satz Pedalen für dich liegen, müssen da noch 1-2 Wochen mit warten.


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Heute schöne Runde in Stbg. Es gibt immer wieder was neues zu fahren. Langsam wird´s auch Frühling. Ich hätte heute irgend einen von euch erwartet.
> @stramm. Meine Kumpels waren von deinen Fahrkünsten ganz angetan.
> Meiwok



Ich musste heute morgen mit meinem Schwiegervater einen Wohnzimmerschrank erst ab- und dann wieder  aufbauen. Ich bin dann nachmittags noch eine Runde gefahren

Der Strammi kann mit seinem Bike schon gut umgehen!


----------



## Meiwok (5. März 2012)

Heute nochmal kleine Runde mit Vitali gedreht. Dann wurd´s dunkel und wir haben den Hund nicht mehr gesehen-
Gruss Meiwok


----------



## Heph (5. März 2012)

Moin Leute,
Ich war seit langer langer Zeit wieder in der Krähe unterwegs und konnte viele neue Sachen entdenken 
Wollte mal fragen ob ihr wisst wer da fleißig am bauen ist

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (7. März 2012)

Hallöchen, ja es gibt einige fleißige Leute mit Hunden die gerne auf Trailsuche gehen ;-)
@Meiwok: Die nienburger Gäste in deinem Wald waren so beeindruckt das es gleich n kleines Video bei Youtube gibt. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFk2FT9-T5g"]Nienburger Mountainbiker in Steyerberg      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich habe vor am kommenden Montag evtl. nach Porta oder Deister auszureißen weil Olaf und ich Nachtschicht haben und somit den tag noch frei, würde dann aber wohl vormittags losgehen.

Bis bald, Michael.


----------



## Meiwok (7. März 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ja es gibt einige fleißige Leute mit Hunden die gerne auf Trailsuche gehen ;-)
> @Meiwok: Die nienburger Gäste in deinem Wald waren so beeindruckt das es gleich n kleines Video bei Youtube gibt. Nienburger Mountainbiker in Steyerberg      - YouTube
> 
> Ich habe vor am kommenden Montag evtl. nach Porta oder Deister auszureißen weil Olaf und ich Nachtschicht haben und somit den tag noch frei, würde dann aber wohl vormittags losgehen.
> ...


 
Hey, super Filmchen. Welche Cam ist das? Wo ist der Hund geblieben?
Bis bald Meiwok


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ja es gibt einige fleißige Leute mit Hunden die gerne auf Trailsuche gehen ;-)
> @Meiwok: Die nienburger Gäste in deinem Wald waren so beeindruckt das es gleich n kleines Video bei Youtube gibt. Nienburger Mountainbiker in Steyerberg      - YouTube
> 
> Ich habe vor am kommenden Montag evtl. nach Porta oder Deister auszureißen weil Olaf und ich Nachtschicht haben und somit den tag noch frei, würde dann aber wohl vormittags losgehen.
> ...



Ich hätte wohl am Dienstag Zeit dafür, da habt ihr wahrscheinlich keine Mehr?


----------



## stramm (8. März 2012)

Hi Jens, die anderen Tage der Woche wÃ¤re ich meistens so ab 14Uhr wieder aufm Damm, nach der Nachtschicht.
Wollte dann die Tage auch mit meinem Bruder und evtl. Olaf mal ne Steyerbergrunde drehen.

@Meiwok: Das die billige Cam vom Aldi fÃ¼r 50â¬.

Bis denne, Michael.


----------



## flopp i (8. März 2012)

Der Film macht echt Lust 
Irgendwann komm ich da auch noch mal vorbei...


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Hi Jens, die anderen Tage der Woche wäre ich meistens so ab 14Uhr wieder aufm Damm, nach der Nachtschicht.
> Wollte dann die Tage auch mit meinem Bruder und evtl. Olaf mal ne Steyerbergrunde drehen.
> 
> @Meiwok: Das die billige Cam vom Aldi für 50.
> ...



Dienstag bin ich dann hier nachmittags unterwegs, jedoch Donnerstags könnten wir das mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Meiwok (11. März 2012)

Heute lange Runde in Steyerberg gedreht. Die drei Rampen wurden zerstört. Vitali hätte fast geheult. Dann haben wir eine wieder aufgebaut. Der letzte Fahrer ist gestürzt. Ich schätze Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Wir sind trotzdem noch zu dritt weitergefahren. Jeder kannte noch was. Echt gut. Nach 4 Std. zuhause. Ich muß den Verletzten mal anrufen.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## stramm (11. März 2012)

Moin, oh wie traurig zu hören, wen hat es denn dahingerafft?
Wir wollen wohl morgen vormittag ~11Uhr nach Porta aufm Berg fahren.
Gruß, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Moin, oh wie traurig zu hören, wen hat es denn dahingerafft?
> Wir wollen wohl morgen vormittag ~11Uhr nach Porta aufm Berg fahren.
> Gruß, Michael.



Moin Michael,

Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (11. März 2012)

Hi, ich denke daß ich ab 14 Uhr wach und bereit wäre. Können wir also spontan klären. Gute Nacht und bis denne.


----------



## Meiwok (12. März 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Moin, oh wie traurig zu hören, wen hat es denn dahingerafft?
> Wir wollen wohl morgen vormittag ~11Uhr nach Porta aufm Berg fahren.
> Gruß, Michael.


 Es hat Bodo zerlegt. Der große mit dem Feltrad. Ein Schulterband ist gerissen, wird aber wieder geflickt. Der ist hart im Nehmen.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Es hat Bodo zerlegt. Der große mit dem Feltrad. Ein Schulterband ist gerissen, wird aber wieder geflickt. Der ist hart im Nehmen.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Also Tossi 3, sehr schmerzhaft!


----------



## stramm (13. März 2012)

Dann schonmal gute Besserung von mir.
Ich war heute doch zufällig mal in Stadthagen im Berg unterwegs weil ich eine GPS Aufzeichnung vom Spiegeleitrail fand die ich gleich testen wollte.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.76821.html
War zwar sehr matschig und rutschig aber selten so lange Abfahrten in unserer Region gehabt, zwar recht flach und teilweise mit treten aber war echt überrascht was da so zu finden ist.
Denke ich werde da bestimmt bei Trockenheit nochmal ne Runde drehen.

Und wegen Steyerberg und/oder Krähe in den nächsten Tagen sind Olaf und mein Bruder auch ganz interressiert.

Bis denne, Michael.


----------



## stramm (14. März 2012)

Guten morgen, vermutlich werden wir heute zu dritt mal zwischen 14 - 15 Uhr nach Steyerberg zu einer kleinen Runde aufbrechen.
Für weitere Anregungen bin ich natürlich offen.
Ciao, Michael.


----------



## Meiwok (14. März 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Guten morgen, vermutlich werden wir heute zu dritt mal zwischen 14 - 15 Uhr nach Steyerberg zu einer kleinen Runde aufbrechen.
> Für weitere Anregungen bin ich natürlich offen.
> Ciao, Michael.


 Fahrt bitte nicht mehr vorne am Januarsberg. Die Spuren sehen zuviel Leute. Das gibt Ärger. Sonst Viel Spaß.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Fahrt bitte nicht mehr vorne am Januarsberg. Die Spuren sehen zuviel Leute. Das gibt Ärger. Sonst Viel Spaß.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Ich war heute hier 4 Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## stramm (14. März 2012)

Haben heute zu zweit ne entspannte Runde gedreht, haben auch Januarsberg vorne ausgelassen, ist mir doch zu offensichtlich und nahe der normalen Zivilisation, nebenbei war der sowieso mit Ästen zugeworfen.
Morgen gehts gegen 14:30 ab dem Deponieparkplatz mal in die Krähe.
Gute Nacht, bis bald.


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Haben heute zu zweit ne entspannte Runde gedreht, haben auch Januarsberg vorne ausgelassen, ist mir doch zu offensichtlich und nahe der normalen Zivilisation, nebenbei war der sowieso mit Ästen zugeworfen.
> Morgen gehts gegen 14:30 ab dem Deponieparkplatz mal in die Krähe.
> Gute Nacht, bis bald.



Morgen bin ich auch in Ni, jedoch zum arbeiten...


----------



## flopp i (16. März 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> ... gegen 14:30 ab dem Deponieparkplatz mal in die Krähe.
> Gute Nacht, bis bald.



Malzeit,
hätt auch mal wieder Lust -kann aber leider noch nich genau sagen ob ich das schaffe (bis dahin/zeitlich)
Wäre dann 14:02 in Ni am Bahnhof,
zudem droht Bahn mit 10Min verspätung,also erst 14:15 oder so,
dementsprechend muß ich dann ja auch noch zur Krähe hoch.

Ich schick Dir meine HandyNr per PN, 
meld Dich dann mal bitte kurz damit ich Deine dann auch hab, 
um gegebenen Falls abzusagen oder n Anderen/späteren Treffpunkt zu besprechen.

Bis nachher


----------



## flopp i (16. März 2012)

mach mich los
könnte sein das ich dann 14:30 /14:45 oben an der Krähe bin


----------



## -rabe- (16. März 2012)

Ich hab heute auch mal wieder ein bisschen Zeit gefunden durch den Sellingsloh ne kleine Runde zu drehen.
War das erste mal dieses Jahr mit kurzen Hosen.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (18. März 2012)

Heute Frühlingsrunde zu dritt. Die Rampen am Januarsberg sind alle zerstört. aber wir sind ja Pfadfinder und der Wald ist groß.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Heute Frühlingsrunde zu dritt. Die Rampen am Januarsberg sind alle zerstört. aber wir sind ja Pfadfinder und der Wald ist groß.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Die Rampen sind doch wumpe, hauptsache der Flow ist noch da!


----------



## Meiwok (19. März 2012)

Hab heute Zeit gefunden für den Wegebau. Erstmal die Dornen aus demWeg.
Schöne Woche wünsch ich.
Gruß Meiwok


----------



## foxi (21. März 2012)

> Die Rampen am Januarsberg sind alle zerstört. aber wir sind ja Pfadfinder und der Wald ist groß.
> Gruß Wolfgang


Genau nicht unterkriegen lassen -die Forst und Jäger machen auch was sie wollen, wie wärs mal hinter dem Zaun
- Tolles Video stramm, ich verpass da was ok leuts, denke ich bin wieder da und nächste und die Woche drauf auch mit Zeit zum Biken, erstmal nicht Deister und co, dass is mir zu Anfang noch ein bischen viel aber Selingsloh, Januarsberg und Krähe würden mich schon begeistern.
Also bis bald im Wald.....freu mich auf ein wiedersehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Genau nicht unterkriegen lassen -die Forst und Jäger machen auch was sie wollen, wie wärs mal hinter dem Zaun
> - Tolles Video stramm, ich verpass da was ok leuts, denke ich bin wieder da und nächste und die Woche drauf auch mit Zeit zum Biken, erstmal nicht Deister und co, dass is mir zu Anfang noch ein bischen viel aber Selingsloh, Januarsberg und Krähe würden mich schon begeistern.
> Also bis bald im Wald.....freu mich auf ein wiedersehen!



Moin Volker,

Du hast ja noch wie Strammi einen Tag bei Trailtech gut. Wollen wir Ende Mai diesen zu einer gemeinsamen Harztour nutzen?

Ansonsten mach mal eine Ansage bezüglich einer Tour hier in der Gegend.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## foxi (21. März 2012)

Vielleicht geht Sonntag ja schon was mit ner Tour. 

Trailtech Harz wäre auch supi nur Ende Mai bin ich in der Toskana


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht Sonntag ja schon was mit ner Tour.
> 
> Trailtech Harz wäre auch supi nur Ende Mai bin ich in der Toskana



Sonntag muss ich wahrscheinlich arbeiten. Und ich hatte an den 20. Mai gedacht.


----------



## Meiwok (23. März 2012)

Morgen Nachmittag sind wir im Deister und danach angrillen bei Lothar. Freue mich schon
Gruß Meiwok


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Morgen Nachmittag sind wir im Deister und danach angrillen bei Lothar. Freue mich schon
> Gruß Meiwok



So ein Shiet, ich muss morgen leider in Sulingen arbeiten...


----------



## Trail-Seeker (25. März 2012)

Wie sieht es denn am Montag Nachmittag aus, ich wollte mal wieder bei euch eine Runde drehen.

Start so zwischen 15.30 - 16.00.


Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Montag Nachmittag aus, ich wollte mal wieder bei euch eine Runde drehen.
> 
> Start so zwischen 15.30 - 16.00.
> 
> ...



Ich habe morgen nachmittag frei, sollte meine Frau arbeiten müssen bin ich dabei! Kann ich dann spätestens morgen Mittag beantworten.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (26. März 2012)

Startzeit kann sich etwas nach vorne verschieben, ich könnte auch schon um 14.30.

Kommst Du mit?

Gruß M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (26. März 2012)

Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg, sollte so zwischen 14.45 und 15.00 am Freibad sein bis denne.

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2012)

Klappt leider nicht, meine Frau hat auch frei...


----------



## Trail-Seeker (26. März 2012)

Schön wars mal wieder bei euch, einmal Vilsen - Sellingsloh und zurück, habe auch noch die meisten Trails gefunden.

Bis denne M.


----------



## Meiwok (26. März 2012)

Die Deisterrunde am Sa. war wieder super. 4 Std. bei bestem Wetter. Leider wurd´s dann dunkel. Der Weg von Heisterburg zu den Everglades wird immer mehr gefahren. Im dritten Teil Rakete war leider der Harvester, aber die Jungs haben schon wieder den Weg gemacht. Wir sind trotzdem falsch gefahren.
 Bis bald mal wieder
Gruß Meiwok


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2012)

Mal sehen was so am Wochenende geht.


----------



## benclimb (27. März 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Genau nicht unterkriegen lassen -die Forst und Jäger machen auch was sie wollen, wie wärs mal hinter dem Zaun
> - Tolles Video stramm, ich verpass da was ok leuts, denke ich bin wieder da und nächste und die Woche drauf auch mit Zeit zum Biken, erstmal nicht Deister und co, dass is mir zu Anfang noch ein bischen viel aber Selingsloh, Januarsberg und Krähe würden mich schon begeistern.
> Also bis bald im Wald.....freu mich auf ein wiedersehen!



Hallo Leute!
Grüsse aus Malle! Sonne satt und die Strassen+Aussicht sind eine Wucht!
Tut mir leid wegen den Rampen bei Steyerberg. Die Idee mit "hinter dem Zaun" finde ich auch gar nicht so schlecht...
Ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder da bin und Zeit zum biken habe. Muss nur leider auch bald für 4 Wochen zu den Mullahs.
Viel Erfolg beim Wiederaufbau!


----------



## foxi (28. März 2012)

Hi, Ben
Danke für die sonnigen Grüße, hier ist aber auch nicht schlecht -noch zumindest. Du kommst ja immer rum, hoffe du hast dein Bike mit?. 
Hinter dem Zaun ist wohl schlecht, denke das würde richtig ärger geben, evtl kann man ja den Betreiber Pächter mal ansprechen und ein Geologe könnte da dann auch butteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Hi, Ben
> Danke für die sonnigen Grüße, hier ist aber auch nicht schlecht -noch zumindest. Du kommst ja immer rum, hoffe du hast dein Bike mit?.
> Hinter dem Zaun ist wohl schlecht, denke das würde richtig ärger geben, evtl kann man ja den Betreiber Pächter mal ansprechen und ein Geologe könnte da dann auch butteln



Wann willst Du biken!


----------



## -rabe- (29. März 2012)

Moin zusammen, ja ich lebe noch.
 Der WP ist ja nu Geschichte und wer das Bier ausgibt dürfte ja wohl klar sein. 
So ganz zufrieden bin ich ja mit meiner Einzelplatzierung nicht. Aber veränderte Lebensumstände fordern halt Ihren Tribut.  Jetzt hoffe ich aber, dass ich demnächst wieder deutlich mehr zum biken komme. Schliesslich wartet im Juni die GST.

Wie siehts denn eigentlich über die Ostertage aus? Einen Tag will ich auf jeden Fall eine anständige Tagestour fahren. Wahrscheinlich Freitag oder Sonntag. Mal sehen was die Beine noch hergeben und was der Hintern noch aushält.
Evtl. Lüneburger Heide, da gibts nicht gleich so viele Höhenmeter und ich hab da noch ein paar nette Trails in petto. Ich bin aber auch für alle anderen Vorschläge offen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ja ich lebe noch.
> Der WP ist ja nu Geschichte und wer das Bier ausgibt dürfte ja wohl klar sein.
> So ganz zufrieden bin ich ja mit meiner Einzelplatzierung nicht. Aber veränderte Lebensumstände fordern halt Ihren Tribut.  Jetzt hoffe ich aber, dass ich demnächst wieder deutlich mehr zum biken komme. Schliesslich wartet im Juni die GST.
> 
> ...



Moin Rainer,

Für Karfreitag ist ab Delmenhorst eine Tagestour über den Huntetrail Richtung Oldenburg mit eben den Oldenbuergern und Freunden geplant.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## foxi (29. März 2012)

> Wann willst Du biken!


Geht morgen etwas?


> Der WP ist ja nu Geschichte und wer das Bier ausgibt dürfte ja wohl klar sein.


ups, und ich bin es nicht! Dabei hab ich noch was hübsches für den WP-Pudel


----------



## benclimb (29. März 2012)

Ich komme Samstag aus Malle wieder - mit ordentlich km und Höhenmeter in den Beinen. Aber ich denke am Sonntag hätte ich Zeit für einen Ausritt. Wird nur ne harte Umstellung von 25° auf einstellige Temperaturwerte.... Aber es gibt ja gute Bekleidung!
Wer hat einen Vorschlag?


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Geht morgen etwas?
> 
> ups, und ich bin es nicht! Dabei hab ich noch was hübsches für den WP-Pudel



Letzter Termin morgen gegen Mittag in Braunschweig, also anschließend ist das eine oder andere möglich.


----------



## -rabe- (30. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Rainer,
> 
> Für Karfreitag ist ab Delmenhorst eine Tagestour über den Huntetrail Richtung Oldenburg mit eben den Oldenbuergern und Freunden geplant.
> 
> ...


 
Das behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf. Obwohl ich schon lieber mit den Jungs aus "unserer" Ecke mal wieder biken würde. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Das behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf. Obwohl ich schon lieber mit den Jungs aus "unserer" Ecke mal wieder biken würde.
> 
> Rainer



Die sind nur leider zur Zeit wenig aktiv. Denke z.B. mal an Stephan!


----------



## flopp i (30. März 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ja ich lebe noch.
> 
> Wie siehts denn eigentlich über die Ostertage aus? Einen Tag will ich auf jeden Fall eine anständige Tagestour fahren. Wahrscheinlich Freitag oder Sonntag. Mal sehen was die Beine noch hergeben und was der Hintern noch aushält.
> Evtl. Lüneburger Heide, da gibts nicht gleich so viele Höhenmeter und ich hab da noch ein paar nette Trails in petto. Ich bin aber auch für alle anderen Vorschläge offen.
> ...



...ich lebe auch noch.
An Deiner Oster tour hätt ich Interresse!!!
Kann aber noch nich 100%ig zu sagen, müssen wir dann kurzfristig mal sehen.
zZ bei mir alles etwas durcheinander, den einen Umzug noch nich ganz fertig, nun kann ich zum Juni schon wieder weiter
Zudem kommen noch n paar andere Baustellen.
Die Woche nach Ostern hab ich frei, da könnte auch was gehen.

@Meiwok:
In der Zeit komm ich warscheinlich auch mal Richtung Ni, könnte Dir die Pedalen dann im Laden vorbei bringen, wenns recht is


----------



## foxi (30. März 2012)

> An Deiner Oster tour hätt ich Interresse!!!


ditto - am besten am K-Day
Jetzt am Sonntach wer auf den Bike? Wie wär es mit ner schönen Krähenrunde? Schätze mal der Frankweg dürfte euch noch nicht geläufig sein!
Januarsberg wär aber auch mal ganz net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (30. März 2012)

sch -ade,bin Sa+So verhindert


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> ditto - am besten am K-Day
> Jetzt am Sonntach wer auf den Bike? Wie wär es mit ner schönen Krähenrunde? Schätze mal der Frankweg dürfte euch noch nicht geläufig sein!
> Januarsberg wär aber auch mal ganz net



Ich hätte wohl Sonntag morgens Zeit!


----------



## benclimb (31. März 2012)

Bin zurück aus Malle. Mann ist das kalt hier.... Erst mal ausschlafen, aber Sonntag (Morgen) hätte ich wieder Zeit und Lust auf norddeutsches Schmuddelwetter! Wer, wann wo? Foxi, Krähenrunde oder Steyerberg - bin für Beides zu haben?
Gruß Ben


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Bin zurück aus Malle. Mann ist das kalt hier.... Erst mal ausschlafen, aber Sonntag (Morgen) hätte ich wieder Zeit und Lust auf norddeutsches Schmuddelwetter! Wer, wann wo? Foxi, Krähenrunde oder Steyerberg - bin für Beides zu haben?
> Gruß Ben



Moin,

ich spekuliere auf das hier morgen Mittag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=571714&page=2

Grüße
Jens


----------



## foxi (31. März 2012)

Also, ich werde dann um 10.00 eine Krähenrunde starten - gaaanz-gemächlich
Wer möchte den kann ich dann bei der Heka einsammeln


----------



## foxi (1. April 2012)

schade, keine Meldungen - werde mir dann doch Zeit lassen und am späten Nachmittag meine Runde drehen


----------



## benclimb (1. April 2012)

Ich wollte gerade los. Um 10 bei Heka? Nachmittags ist das Wetter nicht mehr so schööön!


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> schade, keine Meldungen - werde mir dann doch Zeit lassen und am späten Nachmittag meine Runde drehen



Ich fahre gleich in den Deister, Treffpunkt ist 12.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass mit mindesten 15 Leuten zu einer ruhigen Runde mit unter anderem Anfaengern dabei.


----------



## benclimb (1. April 2012)

Deister ist mir heute bischen zu viel, wie gesagt - gestern erst aus dem Urlaub. Ich bin um 10 dann bei Heka. Hoffe, dass Foxi etc. dazu kommt.
Gruß Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (1. April 2012)

Nabend,

morgen jemand Zeit und Lust für eine Runde im Bereich Hoya / Bruchhausen, wollte so gegen 11.00 los.

Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> morgen jemand Zeit und Lust für eine Runde im Bereich Hoya / Bruchhausen, wollte so gegen 11.00 los.
> 
> Gruß M.



Leider zu früh für mich!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (1. April 2012)

Wann wäre denn nicht zu früh???

Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Wann wäre denn nicht zu früh???
> 
> Gruß M.



Ich bin bis mindestens 13.30 Uhr in Braunschweig und dann 1,5 Stunden Rückfahrt plus umziehen.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (1. April 2012)

Schade da muß ich schon die kleine vom Kindergarten abholen, bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (1. April 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> ditto - am besten am K-Day



Schön, wir können gerne den Freitag im Auge behalten. Vielleicht stösst ja noch der ein oder andere dazu.
Je nach Wetterprognose/lage können wir ja sehen wo die Reise hingeht.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (5. April 2012)

Foxi, Floppi und ich starten morgen (Fr) gegen 10.30 ab Ni in Richtung Krähe. Wenn noch jemand mit oder später dazu stossen will, ab ca 11.00 sind wir in der Krähe und umzu.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (5. April 2012)

@ floppi Das geht wohl. Ich freu mich schon drauf.
Ostern ist bei mir ganz ungewiß. SO family, evt. Mo
Gruß Meiwok


----------



## flopp i (5. April 2012)

werd Montag im Auge behalten, dachte erst in der Woche und im Laden abliefern oder an die Haustür, 
aber das sieht bei mir nun doch eng aus mit der Zeit.
Oder kommst Du morgen mit in die Krähe (s.o.)


----------



## benclimb (5. April 2012)

Ich wünsche Euch schöne Runden über Ostern und darüber hinaus. Bin erst wieder im Mai zurück und hoffe, wir kriegen daann mal die eine oder andere gemeinsame Tour hin.
Gruß Ben


----------



## Meiwok (8. April 2012)

Wir fahren morgen früh 10:00 Uhr im Sellingloh. TP Bushaltestelle.
Gruß Meiwok


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Wir fahren morgen früh 10:00 Uhr im Sellingloh. TP Bushaltestelle.
> Gruß Meiwok



Hoyerhagen?


----------



## flopp i (8. April 2012)

Jep, die Glashütte an der Ecke Memsenerkirchweg.
Rabe is leider nich dabei.
Mal sehn wer sonst noch kommt


----------



## -rabe- (8. April 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Jep, die Glashütte an der Ecke Memsenerkirchweg.
> Rabe is leider nich dabei.
> Mal sehn wer sonst noch kommt



Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spass und schönes Wetter

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Jep, die Glashütte an der Ecke Memsenerkirchweg.
> Rabe is leider nich dabei.
> Mal sehn wer sonst noch kommt



Dann bin ich auch dabei insofern ihr es ruhig angehen lasst. Muss dann aber zeitig um 11.30 Uhr zum Mittag bei der buckligen Verwandschaft sein.


----------



## Meiwok (9. April 2012)

Danke an Jens und Iko für die Sellinglohführung. War ne´nette Tour, bis auf das Wetter.
Gruß Meiwok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Danke an Jens und Iko für die Sellinglohführung. War ne´nette Tour, bis auf das Wetter.
> Gruß Meiwok



Ich bin dann ja früher raus, Mittag bei den alten Hausfrauen schmeckt immer noch am Besten!


----------



## Meiwok (15. April 2012)

Heute wieder zu 5 in Stbg gefahren. Alles gut, wir arbeiten an den Trails.
Meiwok


----------



## -rabe- (16. April 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Heute wieder zu 5 in Stbg gefahren. Alles gut, wir arbeiten an den Trails.
> Meiwok



Klingt gut, ich muss auch mal wieder in eure Ecke kommen. Jetzt werd ich aber mal kurzfristig in Richtung Krähe starten.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (22. April 2012)

Moin,

Ist hier noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## benclimb (22. April 2012)

Ich erst wieder ab dem 2. Mai. Leider...


----------



## Meiwok (22. April 2012)

Ja klar. Heute morgen wieder in Steyerberg 2,5 Std Trails fahren. Dann bei Thomas kleines Bier zischen.
Gruß Meiwok


----------



## stramm (23. April 2012)

Hallo auch, bin in meine spätschicht eingespannt diese Woche.
Mal nebenbei, ein fahrradkollege hier hat ne mtb Nbg Gruppe bei facebook gestartet, darf ich euch da einladen? Volker ist auch mit drin mittlerweile, vielleicht noch ne Möglichkeit zur Kommunikation etc. 
Wünsche ne erfolgreiche Woche, bis bald. Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (23. April 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Hallo auch, bin in meine spätschicht eingespannt diese Woche.
> Mal nebenbei, ein fahrradkollege hier hat ne mtb Nbg Gruppe bei facebook gestartet, darf ich euch da einladen? Volker ist auch mit drin mittlerweile, vielleicht noch ne Möglichkeit zur Kommunikation etc.
> Wünsche ne erfolgreiche Woche, bis bald. Michael.



Nienburg finde ich ja interessant, Facebook leider überhaupt nicht!


----------



## flopp i (23. April 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Hallo auch, bin in meine spätschicht eingespannt diese Woche.
> Mal nebenbei, ein fahrradkollege hier hat ne mtb Nbg Gruppe bei facebook gestartet, darf ich euch da einladen? Volker ist auch mit drin mittlerweile, vielleicht noch ne Möglichkeit zur Kommunikation etc.
> Wünsche ne erfolgreiche Woche, bis bald. Michael.



Danke, find ich grundsätzlich fördernswert
-nur mit Fratzbuch hab ich auch rein gar nichts am Hut (Helm)

viel Spaß aufer Schicht

@all: dies We bin ich nich verfühgbar, komm Mo erst wieder.
              FÄHTR JEMAND DIENSTAG IM SL ???  
(1.5.) 
gegen Mittag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (23. April 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Ich erst wieder ab dem 2. Mai. Leider...



Hört sich gut an, da ist meine freie Woche und hoffe das es mal wieder mit ner gemeinsammen Tour klappt.

Gruss vom Volker - der echt geschockt ist, leute lebt das leben so lang es lebenswert ist


----------



## flopp i (23. April 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> leute lebt das leben so lang es lebenswert ist



wenn Du wüstest...
-es gibt auch andere schöne Sachen außer MTB, wenn auch nich viele


----------



## ohneworte (23. April 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, da ist meine freie Woche und hoffe das es mal wieder mit ner gemeinsammen Tour klappt.
> 
> Gruss vom Volker - der echt geschockt ist, leute lebt das leben so lang es lebenswert ist



Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## foxi (23. April 2012)

> -es gibt auch andere schöne Sachen außer MTB, wenn auch nich viele


Das unterschreib ich zu 100%



> Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?


kann man wohl nicht, besser wir lassen hier das sorry!
Ich denke du weisst was los ist ansonsten alles weitere per PM


----------



## Hobb (23. April 2012)

moin zusammen,
sag mal Jens, ist das Dein Kanonental?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (23. April 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> sag mal Jens, ist das Dein Kanonental?
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Moin Ralf,

das war nur zum probefahren geliehen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (23. April 2012)

aha!


----------



## ohneworte (23. April 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> aha!



Ich bin die Tage auch schon mit einem Speci Epic Comp 29er probegefahren. Ich probier das mal alles zum Vergleichen aus um mal bessere Vergleiche ziehen zu können. Man kann es theoretisch auch Weiterbildung nenen.

Wir sind im übrigen lange nicht mehr gemeinsam radfahren gewesen, sollten wir demnächst mal wieder machen!


----------



## flopp i (23. April 2012)

Wäre ja fast kommendes We nach Zeven hoch gefahren,
der Plan hat sich allerdings geändert.
Nun beschränkt sich das Biken am We aufs Radeln zu Bhf und zurück
Denke aber das Alternativprogramm tut mir auch ganz gut.

Was is Mit 1.Mai?
ab späteren Vormittag würd ich hier im Sl ne Runde drehen


----------



## Hobb (24. April 2012)

moin Jens,

die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gar nicht mal so gering das wir uns irgendwo im Wald treffen. An Deiner Litfasssäule bin ich jedenfalls schon mal vorbeigerollt.

1.Mai Deister oder Habe wenn ich die Chance sehe trocken mit dem Rad zur Garage zu kommen.


----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin Jens,
> 
> die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gar nicht mal so gering das wir uns irgendwo im Wald treffen. An Deiner Litfasssäule bin ich jedenfalls schon mal vorbeigerollt.
> 
> 1.Mai Deister oder Habe wenn ich die Chance sehe trocken mit dem Rad zur Garage zu kommen.



Schau mal einer an, wo das denn?


----------



## -rabe- (26. April 2012)

Das kommende WE inkl. 1. Mai bin ich leider mit biken raus. 
Aber!!!!!!
Himmelfahrt steht vor der Tür und den Do. werde ich zum biken nutzen.
Ich hab zwar noch keinen genauen Plan wo die Reise hingeht, aber irgendwas fällt mir sicher noch ein.  Vielleicht will ja jemand mit und/oder hat ne gute Idee wo man den Tag ungestört von Trunkenbolden und Glasscherben aufm Bike verbringen kann.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (26. April 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Das kommende WE inkl. 1. Mai bin ich leider mit biken raus.
> Aber!!!!!!
> Himmelfahrt steht vor der Tür und den Do. werde ich zum biken nutzen.
> Ich hab zwar noch keinen genauen Plan wo die Reise hingeht, aber irgendwas fällt mir sicher noch ein.  Vielleicht will ja jemand mit und/oder hat ne gute Idee wo man den Tag ungestört von Trunkenbolden und Glasscherben aufm Bike verbringen kann.
> ...



Selber Trunkenbold sein.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Mai 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Heute wieder zu 5 in Stbg gefahren. Alles gut, wir arbeiten an den Trails.
> Meiwok



Moin,

Fahrt ihr morgen wieder?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## flopp i (5. Mai 2012)

...also ich würd schon gerne.
Muß ich ja ausnutzen wenn ich schon mal n Wochenende hier bin


----------



## flopp i (6. Mai 2012)

Bin so ab 1400 / 1430 Mit Meyer im SL und umzu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (6. Mai 2012)

Heute mal wieder in Stbg. gefahren. Die Rampen sind wieder da. ( staun). Haben ein jungen Springer aus Stbg. getroffen. Ist stramm gestürzt!?
Gruß Meiwok


----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder in Stbg. gefahren. Die Rampen sind wieder da. ( staun). Haben ein jungen Springer aus Stbg. getroffen. Ist stramm gestürzt!?
> Gruß Meiwok



Schade, da Du Dich nicht gemeldet hast bin ich hier alleine eine Tour gefahren. Von Strammi kann ich Dir allerdings nichts berichten.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (6. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schade, da Du Dich nicht gemeldet hast bin ich hier alleine eine Tour gefahren. Von Strammi kann ich Dir allerdings nichts berichten.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens


Hab ich erst um 9:30 gelesen.sorry, aber nächstes Mal. Wir fahren eigentlich immer sonntags um 10:00
Gruß meiwok


----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hab ich erst um 9:30 gelesen.sorry, aber nächstes Mal. Wir fahren eigentlich immer sonntags um 10:00
> Gruß meiwok



Ist schon in Ordnung!


----------



## flopp i (6. Mai 2012)

Bin heut auch mal wieder raus gekommen.
Waren zu zweit im SL unterwegs.
Gesehen ham wa nur Fußgänger, aber frische Spuren warn auch da.
Sah nach Conti und Schwalbe aus.

Hat schon einer ne Idee fürs We nach Himmelfahrt?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Bin heut auch mal wieder raus gekommen.
> Waren zu zweit im SL unterwegs.
> Gesehen ham wa nur Fußgänger, aber frische Spuren warn auch da.
> Sah nach Conti und Schwalbe aus.
> ...



Ich fahre am 19. Mai nach Bad Harzburg!


----------



## benclimb (8. Mai 2012)

So, bin wieder im Lande und freue mich auf ein paar gemeinsame Touren.
Wer hat wann wie wo Zeit?
PS: nächstes WE und Himmelfahrt bin ich aber anderweitig unterwegs.


----------



## stramm (12. Mai 2012)

Moin moin, habe wieder geschlampt hier zu lesen :-(. Und stimmt, habe mir nun auch mal mein schlüsselbein links durchgebrochen, nur mal eben ne Std inna krähe vor der spätschicht,  wurde dann doch n freier Tag und 5 freie Wochen draus. Fahrfehler werden kurzer Hand bestraft. Als lernvideo hab ichs auch direkt aus der ich Perspektive mit drauf und n Filmchen von gemacht. ******** abgesprungen denke ich. Auf stramms.de habe ich alles Neu gemacht, habe ja zeit jetzt, und die Videos hochgeladen. Entweder mit Anmeldung, ohne Abo einer Zeitschrift, oder mit Gast und Gast,  kann man auch mal stöbern. 
Bis bald, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2012)

Moin Strammi,

Mich hat es gestern im SL auch über den Lenker abgelegt. Ist aber auch nach einem kapitalem Fahrfehler glücklicherweise ohne Folgen geblieben. 

Ansonsten Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (12. Mai 2012)

Hat morgen wer Lust mit Robert aus nbg ne ordentliche runde deister oder sogar Harz zu drehen. Angepeilt sind rund 60 km. Ich würde gerne, aber. ..  Schönes we noch .


----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Hat morgen wer Lust mit Robert aus nbg ne ordentliche runde deister oder sogar Harz zu drehen. Angepeilt sind rund 60 km. Ich würde gerne, aber. ..  Schönes we noch .



Lust schon, nur leider keine Zeit!


----------



## benclimb (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo Michael!
Auch von meiner Seite herzliches Beileid und gute Besserung. 5 Wochen... lange Zeit!
Morgen habe ich keine Zeit, aber von Mo - Mi nächster Woche.
(Ab Do bin ich im Harz unterwegs)


----------



## Meiwok (13. Mai 2012)

Moin strammi
auch von mir, Gute Besserung. Bin gespannt auf deine Seite.Fahr jetz gleich los in den Wald.
Gruß Meiwok


----------



## benclimb (13. Mai 2012)

Fährt Morgen jemand? Wetter soll gut werden.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Fährt Morgen jemand? Wetter soll gut werden.



Für mich ist morgen Regenerationspause angesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (13. Mai 2012)

@ Stramm:
tut mir leid für dich, is ja echt ärgerlich, gute Besserung

@ohneworte:
hab in Göttingen deine Ware vor dem Laden am Bhf gesehen
(vlt treff ich mich am Di nach Pfingsten mit n paar zum biken dort
vorm Velo-Sport am Waageplatz) ->muß ich leider sreichen,Planänderung


----------



## flopp i (20. Mai 2012)

Bin nachher, Sonntag mittag/nachmitag im Bereich zwischen Hoya und Brooksen unterwegs.
Noch jemand?
Ja,hab noch 1-2 im Schlepptau.
Aber ihr?
(Vorsicht!-Fußgänger)


----------



## ohneworte (20. Mai 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Bin nachher, Sonntag mittag/nachmitag im Bereich zwischen Hoya und Brooksen unterwegs.
> Noch jemand?
> Ja,hab noch 1-2 im Schlepptau.
> Aber ihr?
> (Vorsicht!-Fußgänger)



Ich werde erst heute am frühen Abend noch mein Bike bewegen. Harzburg von gestern steckt noch ein wenig in den Knochen!


----------



## -rabe- (20. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich werde erst heute am frühen Abend noch mein Bike bewegen. Harzburg von gestern steckt noch ein wenig in den Knochen!



Warst du in Harzburg bei Trailtech? Wenn ja wie wars?

Evtl bin ich Mittwoch Nachmittag mit Bike im Sellingsloh. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Zeit. Ich muss mal wieder ein paar Trails fahren. Die letzte Zeit hab ich genutzt um Grundlage für die Grenzsteintrophy und Gepäcktest zu machen. In diesem Zug war ich auch Himmelfahrt auf Tagestour kreuz und quer durch die Lüneburger Heide. 

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (20. Mai 2012)

Klingt gut, wär gerne mitgekommen.
War leider hier im Haus eingespannt.
Mittwoch kann ich leider nich vor 1800,
wenn du dann noch dabei bist gerne.
(oder Du kommst aufn Radler vorbei)


----------



## ohneworte (20. Mai 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Warst du in Harzburg bei Trailtech? Wenn ja wie wars?
> 
> Evtl bin ich Mittwoch Nachmittag mit Bike im Sellingsloh. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Zeit. Ich muss mal wieder ein paar Trails fahren. Die letzte Zeit hab ich genutzt um Grundlage für die Grenzsteintrophy und Gepäcktest zu machen. In diesem Zug war ich auch Himmelfahrt auf Tagestour kreuz und quer durch die Lüneburger Heide.
> 
> Rainer



Moin Rainer,

Wir sind mit Jan Zander schön 50 Kilometer rund um Bad Harzburg und Ilsenburg unterwegs gewesen. War eine richt schöne traillastige MTB-Tour die wir da geniessen durften!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (21. Mai 2012)

@ Floppi: 1800 bin ich schon mit meiner Runde fertig. Wenn ich es hinkriege komme ich aber gerne auf ein Radler vorbei. Da melde ich mich aber spontan nochmal.

@Jens: Trailtour mit J.Z. klingt lecker. 


   Mit einem weinenden und einem lachenden Auge muss ich sagen das ich immer noch zu viele andere Sachen um die Ohren und somit viel zu wenig Gelegenheit zum Biken habe. 

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (21. Mai 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> @ Floppi: 1800 bin ich schon mit meiner Runde fertig. Wenn ich es hinkriege komme ich aber gerne auf ein Radler vorbei. Da melde ich mich aber spontan nochmal.
> 
> Mit einem weinenden und einem lachenden Auge muss ich sagen das ich immer noch zu viele andere Sachen um die Ohren und somit viel zu wenig Gelegenheit zum Biken habe.
> 
> Rainer



Denke am Mi werd ich auch nich zum Biken kommen
(naja,die Sache mit den Augen eben)
bin aber so ab 17:30 "zuhause", meld Dich,würd mich freuen.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Mai 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Denke am Mi werd ich auch nich zum Biken kommen
> (naja,die Sache mit den Augen eben)
> bin aber so ab 17:30 "zuhause", meld Dich,würd mich freuen.



Du hast mich Sonntag Nachmittags in Hoyerhagen Tivoli gar nicht registriert?


----------



## flopp i (21. Mai 2012)

Nee,nich so ganz, aber es keimte ein Verdacht in mir auf, nachdem ein gewisses Fahrzeug vorbei war
(und wenn die Scheiben so spiegeln, sieht man eh nich wer drinn sitzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Mai 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Nee,nich so ganz, aber es keimte ein Verdacht in mir auf, nachdem ein gewisses Fahrzeug vorbei war
> (und wenn die Scheiben so spiegeln, sieht man eh nich wer drinn sitzt)



Nur fährt hier niemand anderes eine solche Litfassäule durch die Gegend!


----------



## Meiwok (21. Mai 2012)

Hey kommt doch mal nach Steyerberg. Wir geben uns so viel Mühe mit den Wegen. Ich hätte am Mo vormittag Zeit euch alles zu zeigen.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## flopp i (21. Mai 2012)

bitte vielmals um Verzeihung!!!

(und die "Säule" hätt auch pink sein könn,die Autos auf der Straße waren mir da gerade etwas egal.
Sorry,nich persönlich nehmen)


----------



## flopp i (21. Mai 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hey kommt doch mal nach Steyerberg. Wir geben uns so viel Mühe mit den Wegen. Ich hätte am Mo vormittag Zeit euch alles zu zeigen.
> Gruß Wolfgang


Liebend gern, bin nur leider von So-Di nich da.
(die Sache mit den Auge,die Rabe erwähnte,is bei mir ja gerad ähnlich)
Ganz ganz ganz vlt am 4., wenn der Umzug gut läuft.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Mai 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> bitte vielmals um Verzeihung!!!
> 
> (und die "Säule" hätt auch pink sein könn,die Autos auf der Straße waren mir da gerade etwas egal.
> Sorry,nich persönlich nehmen)



So platt von der Tour gewesen?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Mai 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hey kommt doch mal nach Steyerberg. Wir geben uns so viel Mühe mit den Wegen. Ich hätte am Mo vormittag Zeit euch alles zu zeigen.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Wenn meine Heimleitung das genehmigt gerne, 10.00 Uhr in der Planung?


----------



## Meiwok (21. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn meine Heimleitung das genehmigt gerne, 10.00 Uhr in der Planung?


 OK ich meld mich noch deswegen
Wolfgang


----------



## flopp i (21. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So platt von der Tour gewesen?


jepp

wünsch euch schon mal viel Spaß
-bin selber vlt am Sa noch mal unterwgs,
mal sehn wie sich noch alles entwikelt.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Mai 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> OK ich meld mich noch deswegen
> Wolfgang



Bleibt es bei Montag um 10.00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (26. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bleibt es bei Montag um 10.00 Uhr?



Ja um 10 Uhr Friesländer Straße


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Ja um 10 Uhr Friesländer Straße



Also wo immer!


----------



## benclimb (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo
faehrt heute oder Morgen Nachmittag jemand?


----------



## flopp i (29. Mai 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Hallo
> faehrt heute oder Morgen Nachmittag jemand?


vlt bin ich morgen (Mittwoch) nachmittag zwischen Hoya + Vilsen unterwegs.
Kann aber noch nix genaues zum Zeitraum und ob überhaupt sagen.
Lust is aber da.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Mai 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Hallo
> faehrt heute oder Morgen Nachmittag jemand?



Zu spät, bin leider gerade aus dem Deister zurück...


----------



## flopp i (29. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Zu spät, bin leider gerade aus dem Deister zurück...


...hättst mich ja fast mitnehmen können, bin vorhin per Bahn über Hannover zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> ...hättst mich ja fast mitnehmen können, bin vorhin per Bahn über Hannover zurück



Leider auch dafür zu spät...


----------



## benclimb (30. Mai 2012)

Einfach melden. Wenn's passt, drehe ich gern eine Runde mit.


----------



## flopp i (30. Mai 2012)

Sorry,glaub das wird diese Woche nix mit mir.
Hab zwar frei, is aber noch zu viel zu erledigen


----------



## benclimb (2. Juni 2012)

Ist die nächsten Tage im Raum NI jemand unterwegs. Ich könnte eher am späten Nachmittag, frühen Abend. Wer Interesse hat, dem würde ich meine Handy Nr. per pn schicken.
Gruß Ben


----------



## Meiwok (3. Juni 2012)

Wir waren heute in Willingen zu fünft. Dauerregen am Ettelsberg 5° C. Trotzdem war die Freeridestrecke wieder super.
Meiwok


----------



## -rabe- (4. Juni 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Wir waren heute in Willingen zu fünft. Dauerregen am Ettelsberg 5° C. Trotzdem war die Freeridestrecke wieder super.
> Meiwok


 
Apropos Willingen, fährt eigentlich jemand zum Bike-Festival?

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (5. Juni 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Apropos Willingen, fährt eigentlich jemand zum Bike-Festival?
> 
> Rainer


wird dies Jahr sicherlich wieder nix bei mir
Zeit und Geld werden langsam zur Mangelware bei mir


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2012)

Ich werde min da auch zurückhalten. Letztes Wochenende 24-Stundenrennen mit anschließendem Vertriebsmeeting, am 17. Juni Velochallenge und das WE darauf Rennradwochenende in der Heide.

Da ziehe ich Sonntag dann die Butterkuchen-RTF in Barrien vor.


----------



## -rabe- (6. Juni 2012)

Selber kann ich auch nicht nach Willingen. Den Samstag startet mein diesjähriges Bikeabenteuer GST.
Die Nacht von gestern auf heute hab ich noch ein kleines Feierabendbiwak im Sellingsloh gemacht. Ein letzter Ausrüstungscheck vor der großen Tour. Nachmittag nach der Frühschicht los, beim Dunkelwerden das Zelt aufgebaut und heute Morgen vor der Spätschicht wieder nach Hause. War cool, daß werd ich sicherlich wiederholen wenn es Schichtmäßig gerade passt.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Selber kann ich auch nicht nach Willingen. Den Samstag startet mein diesjähriges Bikeabenteuer GST.
> Die Nacht von gestern auf heute hab ich noch ein kleines Feierabendbiwak im Sellingsloh gemacht. Ein letzter Ausrüstungscheck vor der großen Tour. Nachmittag nach der Frühschicht los, beim Dunkelwerden das Zelt aufgebaut und heute Morgen vor der Spätschicht wieder nach Hause. War cool, daß werd ich sicherlich wiederholen wenn es Schichtmäßig gerade passt.
> 
> Rainer



Irgendwie haben wir alle einen an der Waffel. Du übernachtest mit dem Bike im Wald und ich fahre am Wochenende die Nacht durch...

Bei mir hat es aber wenigstens noch einen Pokal gebracht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (6. Juni 2012)

*Gratulation!!!*


----------



## -rabe- (7. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch zum Pokal auch von mir. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

Danke!


----------



## benclimb (8. Juni 2012)

Fährt jemand im Landkreis NI am Wochenende? Ich habe zwar Dienst + Bereitschaft aber vielleicht passt es ja.


----------



## flopp i (8. Juni 2012)

würd ja gerne,
hab aber kaum Hoffnung das ich da für Zeit hab.
Sorry


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juni 2012)

Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall das Bike ausführen. Einen genaueren Plan habe ich aber noch nicht.

Sonntag wird RTF in Barrien abgespult.


----------



## flopp i (9. Juni 2012)

ich werd eher den Pinsel schwingen und meine neue Bude von unliebsamer Wandfarbe befreien.
Viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## -rabe- (15. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte mich nur kurz verabschieden. In 2 Stunden geht mein Zug nach Lübeck. Heute Abend ist dann Treffen in Travemünde und Morgen früh startet die GST. 1200km und 18000hm auf der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze warten auf mich.  Irgendwie werd ich langsam nervös.
Drückt mir die Daumen das ich durchhalte und heil wieder komme.
Bis später, Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo Rainer,
ich drück die Daumen für gutes Wetter bei deinem Abenteuer. Du schaffst das. Wir sind bei Dir. Fahr vorsichtig; die Grenze war lang.
LG Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (15. Juni 2012)

Allergrößten Respekt von mir und Hals und Beinbruch.
Apropos, war gestern nochmal den Marknagel aus der Schulter pflücken und heute meinte der Doc ich darf alles machen bis es weh tut ;-)

Also werde ich mit Olaf ersmal am Montag ne Runde in Stadthagen drehen, vermutlich vormittags wenns Wetter passt.

Schöne Grüße von den Spätschichtlern.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juni 2012)

Haaalllloooo! Hier noch jemand zugegen?


----------



## flopp i (20. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Haaalllloooo! Hier noch jemand zugegen?



äh, - joaaa, sonn Büschn summindest

wollt morgen abend so gegen 1800 mal ne Runde wagen
(war erst mit Helge und Kelle geplant,die könn aber doch nich)
Kommst Du mit?
Am We könnte auch was gehn, ich geh mal nich auf Reisen, ausser Samstag vormittag,der is schon reserviert.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juni 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> äh, - joaaa, sonn Büschn summindest
> 
> wollt morgen abend so gegen 1800 mal ne Runde wagen
> (war erst mit Helge und Kelle geplant,die könn aber doch nich)
> ...



WE wäre für mich ok, morgen bin ich jedoch auch noch in Willingen!


----------



## flopp i (20. Juni 2012)

Hätt mal Lust zu schauen was Meiwok in seinem Revier zu bieten hat.
Kennst Du das schon?
Klang ja mal so, als ob er sich über Besuch freuen würde.


----------



## stramm (21. Juni 2012)

Moin Männers, bin wieder fahrtauglich ;-)
Gerade zwar noch Nachtschicht aber dann gehts los.
Und zwar wollen wir nächste Woche, je nach Wetter, einige tage nach Winterberg.
Einige von uns wohl für einen Tag, ich und Robert tendieren zu 1 - 2 Übernachtungen.
Voraussichtlich wollen wir zwischen Mittwoch und Freitag loslegen.

Vorher bin ich gerne offen für was lokales.
Falls also jemand Lust und Zeit hat.

Guten morgen, Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2012)

Sonntag können wir gerne nach Steyerberg zu Wolfgang fahren. Ansonsten gib mal Nachricht wenn Kelle und Helge mal wieder Biken wollen. Da würde ich gerne mitfahren wollen.

Winterberg würde ich für einen Tag auch einrichten können!


----------



## -rabe- (21. Juni 2012)

Moin Männers, ich bin schon wieder zu Hause.
Schon am dritten Tag nach nur knapp einem drittel der Tour musste ich schweren Herzens wegen Knieproblemen aufgeben.
Trotzdem warens drei schöne anstrengende Tage an denen ich viel erlebt und coole Leute kennengelernt habe.
Wenn sich meine Laune denn wieder gebessert hat und das Knie nicht mehr schmerzt, gehts auch mal wieder auf eine lokale Trailtour. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin Männers, ich bin schon wieder zu Hause.
> Schon am dritten Tag nach nur knapp einem drittel der Tour musste ich schweren Herzens wegen Knieproblemen aufgeben.
> Trotzdem warens drei schöne anstrengende Tage an denen ich viel erlebt und coole Leute kennengelernt habe.
> Wenn sich meine Laune denn wieder gebessert hat und das Knie nicht mehr schmerzt, gehts auch mal wieder auf eine lokale Trailtour.
> ...



Schade! Bis die Tage im Wald!


----------



## flopp i (21. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sonntag können wir gerne nach Steyerberg zu Wolfgang fahren. Ansonsten gib mal Nachricht wenn Kelle und Helge mal wieder Biken wollen. Da würde ich gerne mitfahren wollen.
> 
> Winterberg würde ich für einen Tag auch einrichten können!



klingt gut
ich werd die Seßelfurzer mal anspitzen
wir hörn/lesn von uns


----------



## flopp i (21. Juni 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin Männers, ich bin schon wieder zu Hause.
> 
> Rainer



Wellcome back,
zum Glück haste nich ne vergessene Mine erwischt.
Falls Du die Tage mal abends in H bist könn wa uns auch gern mal ohne Bike treffen
(denk dran is schon wieder ne neue Adresse)


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

Zeckenalarm!

Da krabbelte doch glatt so ein Mistvieh vorhin kurz vorm Duschen über meinen Oberschenkel. Glücklicherweise hatte sie ihr Essbesteck noch nicht ausgepackt!

Ansonsten schöne angenehme Tour heute zu fünft!


----------



## flopp i (25. Juni 2012)

Haa-Haa  (wie Nelson sagen würde)
-ich hab das Sprühzeug nich ohne Grund             (um keinen werbewirksamen Namen zu nennen)

War aber echt toll die Tour
Danke nochmal an die Seyerberger


----------



## stramm (25. Juni 2012)

Moin, wäre auch gerne mit von der Partie gewesen, aber habe lieber geschlafen ;-)
Ab heute habe ich 3 Wochen frei, da muss ja mal was gehen.
Apropos, wir werden vermutlich Donnerstag n Tag nach Winterberg wollen, bzw. werden Robert und ich wohl eher 2-3 tage da wüten.

Falls also noch wer Langeweile, Lust und Zeit hat?

@Rainer: Schade mit dem Knie, ists denn schon wieder genesen?

Bis bald, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Juni 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Moin, wäre auch gerne mit von der Partie gewesen, aber habe lieber geschlafen ;-)
> Ab heute habe ich 3 Wochen frei, da muss ja mal was gehen.
> Apropos, wir werden vermutlich Donnerstag n Tag nach Winterberg wollen, bzw. werden Robert und ich wohl eher 2-3 tage da wüten.
> 
> ...



Gib mal genau Bescheid ob das Donnerstag was wird. Ich könnte wohl Mittags dazustossen.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (25. Juni 2012)

@Rainer
Was macht das Knie, wollen wir am Dienstag Abend los Heiligenberg/Sellingsloh oder Krähe wäre mir egal.

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (25. Juni 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> @Rainer
> Was macht das Knie, wollen wir am Dienstag Abend los Heiligenberg/Sellingsloh oder Krähe wäre mir egal.
> 
> Gruß M.


 
Das Knie ist noch so lala. Eine Runde ums Dorf geht schon, aber so richtig in Wald? Da warte ich noch ein paar Tage und versuch mich dann mal vorsichtig.
Ich denke so zum Ende der Woche starte ich mal einen Versuch.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (26. Juni 2012)

Wir sind um ca. 20.00 am Parkplatz am Schwimmbad am Start, lockere Runde Heiligenberg und vielleicht Sellingsloh.

Wenn noch jemand dazu kommen möchte, immer gerne gesehen.

Gruß M.


----------



## flopp i (26. Juni 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Wir sind um ca. 20.00 am Parkplatz am Schwimmbad am Start, lockere Runde Heiligenberg und vielleicht Sellingsloh.
> 
> Wenn noch jemand dazu kommen möchte, immer gerne gesehen.
> 
> Gruß M.



würdjagerneaber...
vlt n anders mal,
viel Spaß

(hatte ja auch schon überlegt ob ich ne Runde dreh)


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juni 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Das Knie ist noch so lala. Eine Runde ums Dorf geht schon, aber so richtig in Wald? Da warte ich noch ein paar Tage und versuch mich dann mal vorsichtig.
> Ich denke so zum Ende der Woche starte ich mal einen Versuch.
> 
> Rainer



Moin Rainer,

Hast Du schon einen Versuch gestartet?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (29. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Rainer,
> 
> Hast Du schon einen Versuch gestartet?
> 
> ...



Ja, gestern Vormittag hab ich mal ne 25km CC-Runde um Kirchlinteln gedreht.
Das Knie war top , Kondition war fürn Ar... .
Nächste Woche würd ich dann gerne nochmal ein paar Trails fahren wollen. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juni 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Ja, gestern Vormittag hab ich mal ne 25km CC-Runde um Kirchlinteln gedreht.
> Das Knie war top , Kondition war fürn Ar... .
> Nächste Woche würd ich dann gerne nochmal ein paar Trails fahren wollen. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was.
> 
> Rainer



Kommende Woche bin ich auch noch da, solltest Du nicht zu früh loswollen würde ich mitkommen wollen.


----------



## -rabe- (30. Juni 2012)

Ich hab so die stille Hoffnung das ich es nächste Woche mal einen Nachmittag in Deister schaffe .Da war ich dieses Jahr überhaupt noch nicht .
Sonst währe die Krähe erste Wahl für ein paar Trails vor der Tür.
Der Sellingsloh hängt mir zur Zeit leider irgendwie zum Hals raus. Man kennt halt jeden Stein und ist alles schon bis zum erbrechen gefahren.

Rainer


----------



## stramm (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute, bin nun auch wieder da. Jens ich habe deine Antwort auf Donnerstag jetzt erst gesehen, sry, waren von di bis Freitag in winterberg und willingen wie geplant. 
Nächste Woche könnte ich mir deister auch gut vorstellen Rainer. Habe Urlaub, sagt Bescheid wann, bis dahin noch n tolles we. Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juni 2012)

stramm schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin nun auch wieder da. Jens ich habe deine Antwort auf Donnerstag jetzt erst gesehen, sry, waren von di bis Freitag in winterberg und willingen wie geplant.
> Nächste Woche könnte ich mir deister auch gut vorstellen Rainer. Habe Urlaub, sagt Bescheid wann, bis dahin noch n tolles we. Michael.



Moin,

wir trffen uns z.Zt. jeden Dienstag um 18:00 Uhr in Bredenbeck mit ein paar Locals um den Deisterb unsicher zu machen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich muÃ mich mal Ã¼ber Crankbrother Produkte auslassen. Ich war ein Fan davon. Zwei SattelstÃ¼tzen durchgebracht, weil Luftverlust oder absacken. Nie mehr. Drei paar Malletpedale in4 Jahren verschliessen, wegen schlechter Lager. Hab das teure Freeridepedal auseinandergebaut. Ein gedichtetes Lager ein billiges Nadellager, wo man von aussen reinschauen kann. Das bei einem Pedal fÃ¼r fast â¬ 90,-. das geht nicht. Habe mir neue Lager besorgt und geht wieder. 
Ab nÃ¤chsten SA DreilÃ¤ndertour in den Alpen. Freu mich schon.
Bis denn 
Wolfgang


----------



## flopp i (7. Juli 2012)

die Mallets auch schon durch gewesen? -nee,Du meinst andere,oder?
die ham wir doch noch nich so lange gefahren
Junge,hast Du n Antritt/Verschleiß 

Viel Spaß mit den längeren Abfahrten da wos Berge hat
-und viel Spaß beim Hochkurbeln  

Wann kommste wieder?

Ich fahr gleich ne Runde durchn SL,vlt bis Bruchhsn.
Denke so ab 14:30 bin ich dann unterm schattigen Blätterdach.


----------



## Meiwok (9. Juli 2012)

Das sind die mallets!!!


----------



## -rabe- (9. Juli 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Ab nächsten SA Dreiländertour in den Alpen. Freu mich schon.
> Bis denn
> Wolfgang



Ich wünsche Dir/Euch viel Spass in den Alpen. 

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (9. Juli 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Das sind die mallets!!!


is ja ätzend


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juli 2012)

Schöne Grüße von der Insel! Ich werde die kommenden Tage ein wenig den Teide mit dem Bike unsicher machen!

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (10. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße von der Insel! Ich werde die kommenden Tage ein wenig den Teide mit dem Bike unsicher machen!
> 
> Jens


 
Hey Viel Spass auf Teneriffa. Verbrenn dich nicht in den Canada´s. Das ist ganz schön heiss da.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juli 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hey Viel Spass auf Teneriffa. Verbrenn dich nicht in den Canada´s. Das ist ganz schön heiss da.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Wird schon schiefgehen, zur Zeit sind hier auch nur 22-23 Grad


----------



## Meiwok (10. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wird schon schiefgehen, zur Zeit sind hier auch nur 22-23 Grad


 
Du sitzt doch grad beim Rotwein auf der Terasse NEID
Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juli 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Du sitzt doch grad beim Rotwein auf der Terasse NEID
> Wolfgang



Rotwein gab es nicht, dafür spanisches Bier!


----------



## flopp i (17. Juli 2012)

Na? schon wieder zurück oder "Feuerpause"?

-bin selber gerade ausgeschaltet,bin etwas daneben


----------



## Deleted180027 (17. Juli 2012)

Ey Leute was geht so bei Euch.
Das Wetter ist ja wirklich mies. Wie siehts denn so aus, am Wochenende ? Ich bin da im Raum Syke unterwegs. Bin jetzt jetzt wieder öfter mit dem Bike on the road. 
Würde mich mal über nette Bekanntschaften sehr freuen.
Meldet Euch mal.


----------



## flopp i (17. Juli 2012)

Mich drängt es auch mal wieder raus, vlt bin ich zum We wieder soweit fitt.
(das Wetter könnte an meinem Zustand nich gerade unschuldig sein)
Samstag könnt ich erst ab Nachmittag, hab vorher noch Arbeitseinsatz beim Verein.
Nach Syke komm ich warsch.aber nich rüber komm,
sonst hab ich mein Tagespensum schon bei der Anfahrt weg
Denke ich bleib dann hier zwischen Hoya&Brooxn
(wenn mich nich irgendjemand woanders mit hinkarrt)


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Ich bin auch wieder zurück von der "Feuerinsel" Teneriffa. Habe dann heute gleich mal wieder den Sellingsloh und das Vilser Holz getestet.

Ist für die Wetterverhältnisse durchaus sehr angenehm zu fahren. Wirklich schlammig ist es nicht und die Sandpassagen sind schön verdichtet.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## flopp i (17. Juli 2012)




----------



## benclimb (18. Juli 2012)

Hier war die letzten 2 Wochen ziemlich tote Hose. Jetzt verabschiede ich mich selbst erst mal in die Alpen. Augenscheinlich soll das Wetter zum Urlaubsbeginn deutlich besser werden.
PS: Die Trails sind überall schon ganz schön verkrautet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (18. Juli 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Hier war die letzten 2 Wochen ziemlich tote Hose...
> PS: Die Trails sind überall schon ganz schön verkrautet!



ja-ja,sorry, 
hab ich aber neulich auch schon mal gemerkt als ich die ganzen Äste im Gesicht hatte
kann auch leider noch nich absehen wann ich da mal wieder mit der Rosenschere durchkomm
(an manchen Stellen sind n paar Wurzeln im Boden aber auch nich verkehrt,
so um den Sand zu binden und gegen die Erosion)


----------



## -rabe- (18. Juli 2012)

Bei mir reicht die Zeit im Moment auch nur ab und zu für eine spontane CC-Runde um Verden . Irgendwie kann man bei dem Wetter aber auch nix vervünftig planen.

Rainer


----------



## Deleted180027 (18. Juli 2012)

Schön das hier doch noch was los ist.
Ich hoffe das wetter wird bald mal wieder etwas besser.
Also wer noch Lust hat am Samstag oder Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen im Raum Bruchhausen-Vilsen, der soll sich melden.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Bei mir reicht die Zeit im Moment auch nur ab und zu für eine spontane CC-Runde um Verden . Irgendwie kann man bei dem Wetter aber auch nix vervünftig planen.
> 
> Rainer



Moin Rainer,

Ich war gestern und heute jeweils 1-2 Stunden unterwegs ohne Regen und die Verhältnisse im Wald sind auch ok. Morgen vormittags werde ich noch mal eine Stunde durchs Vilser Holz und sowohl Samstag, Sonntag und Montag morgens auch.

Ab mittags bin ich dann bis Donnerstag in Cloppenburg (wo Mittwoch abends zwei Stunden Rennrad angesagt sind), so das es dann ab Freitag mit dem Biken weitergeht.

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Gilt auch für Cube Reaction


----------



## Deleted180027 (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo Jens,

da haste ja wieder so einiges vor dir.
Hm. Bringe mein Bike zu Per Pedal nach Syke, muss die bremssattel einstellen lassen, die neuen Bremsbeläge schleifen. Soll ne halbe Stunde dauern, mal sehen...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2012)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> 
> da haste ja wieder so einiges vor dir.
> Hm. Bringe mein Bike zu Per Pedal nach Syke, muss die bremssattel einstellen lassen, die neuen Bremsbeläge schleifen. Soll ne halbe Stunde dauern, mal sehen...



Moin,

Heute morgen biken ist wegen der Witterung förmlich ins Wasser gefallen. Habe dafür heute Abend noch Alternativsport in Form von Fussball getätigt. Sind auch prompt Turniersieger in Sebbenhausen geworden.

Morgen ist dann definitiv Regeneration angesagt und ab Samstag wird das Programm wie angesagt durchgezogen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## flopp i (19. Juli 2012)

Muß ja leider Samstag Vormittag noch ne Runde Schaffen,
wie siehts bei euch mittags aus?
Kann leider noch nich genau sagen wie lange das dauert,
hoffe ich bin 13Uhr startfertig.
(wann wis Sonntag Termin?)


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2012)

Ich denke das ich erst Samstag nachmittags unterwegs bin.


----------



## flopp i (20. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich denke das ich erst Samstag nachmittags unterwegs bin.


-kommt mir sehr entgegen,ich denke das ich dabei bin
(vlt mach ich gleich noch ne kleine Tour)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (20. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich denke das ich erst Samstag nachmittags unterwegs bin.


wenn ich absehen kann wie lange das morgen bei mir dauert schick ich dir ne sms
(wenn ich absehen kann ab wann ich los komm)
bin vorhin noch ne Runde los getobt, hast Recht,der Boden is gut
was/wo fährst du morgen (ihr?)?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> wenn ich absehen kann wie lange das morgen bei mir dauert schick ich dir ne sms
> (wenn ich absehen kann ab wann ich los komm)
> bin vorhin noch ne Runde los getobt, hast Recht,der Boden is gut
> was/wo fährst du morgen (ihr?)?



Ich bin momentan viel mit dem 29er unterwegs, war aber auch am überlegen mit dem AM zu fahren.


----------



## flopp i (21. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan viel mit dem 29er unterwegs, war aber auch am überlegen mit dem AM zu fahren.


wollt dich vorhin anrufen und bin in soner Hot-Line gelandet,
hast ne neue Nr?
-jedenfalls bin ich fertig und zuhause, komm hier aber nich vor 2 los,
seit gestern bin ich auch am überlegen ob ich heut mal das große sattel
und etwas Strecke mache
müsste eigendlich eh noch mal nach Verden,würd sich gerad so für mich anbieten
wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> wollt dich vorhin anrufen und bin in soner Hot-Line gelandet,
> hast ne neue Nr?
> -jedenfalls bin ich fertig und zuhause, komm hier aber nich vor 2 los,
> seit gestern bin ich auch am überlegen ob ich heut mal das große sattel
> ...



Moin,

Handy ist wegen Urlaub umgestellt. Ich wollte gegen 14.30 Uhr hier los.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## flopp i (21. Juli 2012)

mach mich hier gleich los und roll in dein Richtung,
bin dann so um die Zeit am Bhf,
dann überlg ich mir noch kurzfr.ob ich nach Verden fahr
(Nr is angekommen)
bis gleich


----------



## -rabe- (24. Juli 2012)

Samstag Nachmittag wollte ich mal wieder im Sellingsloh oder in der Krähe ne schöne Runde drehen. Wie siehts denn aus, jemand mit dabei?

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (25. Juli 2012)

ich bin raus,sorry
vormittags ne Beisetzung 
und dann Besuch


----------



## foxi (28. Juli 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Samstag Nachmittag wollte ich mal wieder im Sellingsloh oder in der Krähe ne schöne Runde drehen. Wie siehts denn aus, jemand mit dabei?
> 
> Rainer



Hallo
geht leider nicht


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2012)

Ich werde nachher im Sellingsloh fahren!


Moin Völker,

Lange nichts von Dir gehört!


----------



## Deleted180027 (30. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute. Ich habe echte Probleme das mit der Zeit hinzubekommen. Ich glaube ich sollte den Job wechseln. Wenn dann geht das nur am Wochenende. Während der Woche ist ganz schlecht. Was macht ihr denn so beruflich ? Könnt ihr Euch die Zeit einteilen wie ihr wolt ? Also ich bin sehr viel mit dem Auto unterwegs in ganz deutschland. Morgen beispielsweise wieder auf den Weg nach München, komme dann erst am Freitag nachmittag wieder zurück.  Also am Samstag würde es wieder gehen. 
Habt ihr auch Facebook etc ? Oder Skype oder msn oder sowas ?
weil ich kann hier nicht immer vorbei schauen... aber vielleicht kann ich die Seite ja auch mit meinem Android Teil laden.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2012)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Ich habe echte Probleme das mit der Zeit hinzubekommen. Ich glaube ich sollte den Job wechseln. Wenn dann geht das nur am Wochenende. Während der Woche ist ganz schlecht. Was macht ihr denn so beruflich ? Könnt ihr Euch die Zeit einteilen wie ihr wolt ? Also ich bin sehr viel mit dem Auto unterwegs in ganz deutschland. Morgen beispielsweise wieder auf den Weg nach München, komme dann erst am Freitag nachmittag wieder zurück.  Also am Samstag würde es wieder gehen.
> Habt ihr auch Facebook etc ? Oder Skype oder msn oder sowas ?
> weil ich kann hier nicht immer vorbei schauen... aber vielleicht kann ich die Seite ja auch mit meinem Android Teil laden.



Facebook, was ist das? Ich muss von Donnerstag durchgehend bis kommenden Freitag durcharbeiten. Also nimmt man sich davor auch mal die Zeit hzum Biken. Ansonsten auch eher am Wochenende oder Abends.


----------



## Meiwok (5. August 2012)

Hallo Loide,
hier mal ein kleiner Film vom Erlebten vor zwei Wochen in den Alpen. Locations Ischgl;; Val d´uina; Vinschgau; Similaungletscher; Vent; Ötztal.
Wir waren 4 Tage unterwegs in Hütten übernachtet.
War schick.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z810gFF5_Zk&feature=plcp"]alpen2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## benclimb (5. August 2012)

Bin auch aus den Alpen zurück: nach 2 Wochen Hochtouren (ohne Bike) mit 5 kg weniger auf der Wage .
Ich hätte Dienstag und Mittwoch Zeit für eine Runde in der Umgebung. Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## Deleted180027 (5. August 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hallo Loide,
> hier mal ein kleiner Film vom Erlebten vor zwei Wochen in den Alpen. Locations Ischgl;; Val d´uina; Vinschgau; Similaungletscher; Vent; Ötztal.
> Wir waren 4 Tage unterwegs in Hütten übernachtet.
> War schick.
> ...


 
Hey was haste du denn für eine Camera ?
ich habe auch nen Youtube Channel, aber nur  1 Video.
Ich habe die Gobandit Cam. Die ist echt gut. 
Schönes Video !


----------



## Meiwok (8. August 2012)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Hey was haste du denn für eine Camera ?
> ich habe auch nen Youtube Channel, aber nur  1 Video.
> Ich habe die Gobandit Cam. Die ist echt gut.
> Schönes Video !


das ist natürlich die gopro hero echt super das teil


----------



## foxi (11. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich werde nachher im Sellingsloh fahren!
> 
> 
> Moin Völker,
> ...



Hallo an Jens und alle anderen
ja tutut mir echt leid, bin irgendwie hier total abgedriftet - hoffe aber das wird sich die nächsten 1-2Wochen ändern und das wir dann die ein odere andere Tour dieses Jahr noch machen. Ich fahre schon wieder etwas und hole gerade ein wenig meinen mühsam angesammelten Konditions-Mangel auf. Das Wird Jungs - bin bald wieder da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (11. August 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Hallo an Jens und alle anderen
> ja tutut mir echt leid, bin irgendwie hier total abgedriftet - hoffe aber das wird sich die nächsten 1-2Wochen ändern und das wir dann die ein odere andere Tour dieses Jahr noch machen. Ich fahre schon wieder etwas und hole gerade ein wenig meinen mühsam angesammelten Konditions-Mangel auf. Das Wird Jungs - bin bald wieder da


 
Na hoffentlich bald. Wär echt schade wenn du nicht mehr das Giant bewegst.
Happy WE
Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (11. August 2012)

Bis die Tage im Wald!


----------



## stramm (12. August 2012)

Hallo Leute, da gucke ich ja gerade rechtzeitig mal rein um auch was von Foxi zu lesen, Moin Volker ;-)

Hoffe doch das es bald mal wieder klappt.

Ich wollte wohl am kommenden Montag gegen Mittag mit nem Arbeitskollegen ne 35Km Deisterrunde drehen, am Dienstag evtl. mit Olaf, da wir Freiwoche haben werden wir uns vermutlich recht früh in Bewegung setzten.

Falls es wem passt melden, sonst bis bald.

Michael


----------



## foxi (12. August 2012)

Moin
Deister ist mir noch zu früh, auch wegen Nachtschicht - aber für eine Krähenrunde am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag  Nachmittag wär ich zu haben.


----------



## ohneworte (12. August 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin
> Deister ist mir noch zu früh, auch wegen Nachtschicht - aber für eine Krähenrunde am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag  Nachmittag wär ich zu haben.



Donnerstag späten Nachmittag?


----------



## foxi (13. August 2012)

ja gerne , können wir ja erstmal so festhalten


----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> ja gerne , können wir ja erstmal so festhalten



Gib mal eine Uhrzeit an!


----------



## foxi (13. August 2012)

16.00 Heka ?


----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2012)

Hi,

ich würde 16.30 Uhr vorschlagen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (14. August 2012)

ok


----------



## ohneworte (14. August 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> ok



Moin Volker,

für Donnerstag gebont!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Deleted180027 (15. August 2012)

Schön das ihr euch immer verabreden könnt. Was ist denn mit Samstag hat da keiner Zeit das ich mal mitfahren kann ? Wäre ja echt nice wenn ich da mal ne Chance hätte einen von Euch kennen zu lernen.
Samstag ab Mittag gerne.... Von mir aus fahre ich auch erst nen Stück um mich anzuschliessen.


----------



## ohneworte (15. August 2012)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Schön das ihr euch immer verabreden könnt. Was ist denn mit Samstag hat da keiner Zeit das ich mal mitfahren kann ? Wäre ja echt nice wenn ich da mal ne Chance hätte einen von Euch kennen zu lernen.
> Samstag ab Mittag gerne.... Von mir aus fahre ich auch erst nen Stück um mich anzuschliessen.



Moin,

Ich bin Samstag bei den Weltmeisterschaften im Gespannfahren im VIP-Bereich zum zuschauen eingeladen und hatte sowieso Regenerationstag vor den Cyclassics am Sonntag geplant.

Von daher leider
Sorry!


----------



## ohneworte (16. August 2012)

16.50 Uhr!


----------



## ohneworte (22. August 2012)

Moin,

jemand Interesse an einer Krähentour am Freitag so gegen 16.30-17.00 Uhr Startzeit?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (23. August 2012)

Bin warscheinlich dabei Treffen wieder bei Heka?


----------



## Deleted180027 (23. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> jemand Interesse an einer Krähentour am Freitag so gegen 16.30-17.00 Uhr Startzeit?
> 
> ...


 
Hi 

wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber da ich bis 17 Uhr arbeiten muss und dann erst um 18 Uhr zu Hause bin.... wird das wieder nix. Schade


----------



## ohneworte (23. August 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Bin warscheinlich dabei Treffen wieder bei Heka?



16.30 Uhr HEKA?


----------



## foxi (24. August 2012)

Moin, Jens
bin für heute leider raus, ist was dazwischen gekommen. Viel Spass


----------



## ohneworte (24. August 2012)

Schade, werde trotzdem eine Tour machen!


----------



## ohneworte (26. August 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin, Jens
> bin für heute leider raus, ist was dazwischen gekommen. Viel Spass



Moin Völker,

Hättest Du vorhin auf dem Markt die Augen und Ohren offen gehabt wäre noch ein gemeinsames Pils drin gewesen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## benclimb (27. August 2012)

Hat am kommenden Freitag jemand Lust auf eine Krähenrunde? Würde so gegen 16:00 Uhr starten wollen.


----------



## ohneworte (27. August 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Hat am kommenden Freitag jemand Lust auf eine Krähenrunde? Würde so gegen 16:00 Uhr starten wollen.



Leider Eurobike!


----------



## foxi (27. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Völker,
> 
> Hättest Du vorhin auf dem Markt die Augen und Ohren offen gehabt wäre noch ein gemeinsames Pils drin gewesen!
> 
> ...



Schade, dabei hab ich mir doch gedacht dass du da


----------



## foxi (27. August 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Hat am kommenden Freitag jemand Lust auf eine Krähenrunde? Würde so gegen 16:00 Uhr starten wollen.



ja ich........könnte klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (27. August 2012)

Nabend,

jemand morgen so gegen 16.oo in Bruchhausen oder Sellingsloh unterwegs. Muß mich nach 2 Wochen Alpen mal wieder ans Flachland herantasten 

Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (27. August 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> jemand morgen so gegen 16.oo in Bruchhausen oder Sellingsloh unterwegs. Muß mich nach 2 Wochen Alpen mal wieder ans Flachland herantasten
> 
> Gruß M.



Browser Markt Hauptag und Anreise Eurobike, wird schwer werden jemanden zu finden. Bin aber demnächst gerne wieder dabei!


----------



## flopp i (28. August 2012)

Malzeit,
ich lass mir morgen mal n paar trails um Göttingen zeigen.
Bin nun schon über eine Woche hier und noch nich zum biken gekommen
-war aus gesundheitlichen Gründen leider auch nich möglich
meine Radtour,die ich geplant hatte is somit auch nix geworden
dann muß ich eben kleinere Runden drehen

Gruß von der Leine an die Weser
und in die heimischen Wälder

(bin mal gespannt was die mir hier so zu bieten haben)


----------



## foxi (28. August 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Malzeit,
> 
> dann muß ich eben kleinere Runden drehen



Moin floppy
bei mir sieht es nicht anders aus, fange auch gerade wieder klein an Mit ner Trans-Mittelweser weiss ich noch nicht ob es dieses Jahr was wird - vielleicht im goldenen Oktober ! wäre denn Interesse ?
ansonsten schöne Güße zurück


----------



## ohneworte (28. August 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin floppy
> bei mir sieht es nicht anders aus, fange auch gerade wieder klein an Mit ner Trans-Mittelweser weiss ich noch nicht ob es dieses Jahr was wird - vielleicht im goldenen Oktober ! wäre denn Interesse ?
> ansonsten schöne Güße zurück



Ich hatte mein Interesse ja bereits verkündet!


----------



## flopp i (28. August 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin floppy
> bei mir sieht es nicht anders aus, fange auch gerade wieder klein an Mit ner Trans-Mittelweser weiss ich noch nicht ob es dieses Jahr was wird - vielleicht im goldenen Oktober ! wäre denn Interesse ?
> ansonsten schöne Güße zurück



Grundsätzlich würd ich auch gern mit.
Anfang Oktober bin ich wahrscheinlich im Harz und dann muss ich noch mal weg...
Mal sehen wie das alles wird.
Ich fang zwar an Pläne für die nächsten Jahre zu machen, aber sowas is in den Berechnungen noch nich drin...
Bis bald


----------



## benclimb (29. August 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> ja ich........könnte klappen


Bei mir würde es Freitag auch eher gehen. Bei Dir auch?
Gruss Ben


----------



## foxi (29. August 2012)

sollte es nicht gerade aus Eimern schütten geht es klar mit Freitag 16.00
Treffpunkt Heka ok?


----------



## flopp i (30. August 2012)

Hier um Göttingen kann man ja richtig geil biken!
Hab mich heute mit einigen Leuten getroffen, die mich mal mit genommen haben.
Ich denke das könnte euch auch gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (30. August 2012)

foxi schrieb:


> sollte es nicht gerade aus Eimern schütten geht es klar mit Freitag 16.00
> Treffpunkt Heka ok?


Ok, 16:00 alles klar. Dann bleiben wir hier in Kontakt oder entscheiden kurzfristig (Handy) falls es doch schüttet.


----------



## Deleted180027 (2. September 2012)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag oder Samstag auch ? oder nur während der Woche


----------



## ohneworte (2. September 2012)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Sonntag oder Samstag auch ? oder nur während der Woche



Hi Tim,

Kommenden Samstag und Sonntag wollte ich fahren!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (2. September 2012)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Sonntag oder Samstag auch ? oder nur während der Woche


 
Also wir fahren fast jeden So in Steyerberg ab 10:00 ca 2 Std
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Deleted180027 (2. September 2012)

Steyerberg.. hm lieg ja ca 37 km  von mir entfernt. wäre ja ne Idee.. kommt noch jemand mit ?


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2012)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Sonntag oder Samstag auch ? oder nur während der Woche



Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Wochenende auch Biken doch leider kam Donnerstag was dazwischen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (8. September 2012)

Hallo Jens,
ich hoffe es ist in den darunter liegenden Strukturen nicht auch zu Auflockerungen gekommen
Ciao
dino


Nachtrag: habs schon gelesen...
Gute Besserung!


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2012)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> ich hoffe es ist in den darunter liegenden Strukturen nicht auch zu Auflockerungen gekommen
> Ciao
> dino
> ...



Moin Dino,

was hätte da noch schiefgehen können?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Hobb (8. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Dino,
> 
> was hätte da noch schiefgehen können?
> 
> ...



Einiges, Jens. Selbst bei Dir. 

Gute Genesung!


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2012)

Danke für die Guten Wünsche! Wenn dieses elendige Schleimige Husten aus den Bronchien nicht wäre könnte man die Rückenprellung halbwegs ertragen!

P.s. Das Husten steht in keinem Zusammenhang mit dem Sturz und war schon vorher da.


----------



## benclimb (9. September 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Also wir fahren fast jeden So in Steyerberg ab 10:00 ca 2 Std
> Gruß Wolfgang


Fahrt Ihr Heute auch?


----------



## Meiwok (9. September 2012)

Ja


----------



## Meiwok (9. September 2012)

Hallo Jens,
Du bist gestürzt?
Na dann " Gute Besserung " von den Steyerbergern


----------



## ohneworte (9. September 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> Du bist gestürzt?
> Na dann " Gute Besserung " von den Steyerbergern



Ja, Donnerstag Abend mit dem MTB auf Asphalt mit ca. Tempo 30 stumpf unfreiwillig abgestiegen. Prellungen am Rücken und an der linken Brust sowie Nacken und der Helm ist bei draufgegangen. Das Positive dabei: Das Bike hat nichts abbekommen!

Danke für die Guten Wünsche!


----------



## flopp i (9. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja, Donnerstag Abend mit dem MTB auf Asphalt mit ca. Tempo 30 stumpf unfreiwillig abgestiegen. Prellungen am Rücken und an der linken Brust sowie Nacken und der Helm ist bei draufgegangen. Das Positive dabei: Das Bike hat nichts abbekommen!
> 
> Danke für die Guten Wünsche!


Du hattest wenigstens n Helm auf
-hätt ich neulich auch gebraucht, oder ich hätt den Nudelsalat eher wegschmeißen sollen,
das gute Zeug is dann ja eh aufm Göttinger Asphalt gelandet
(dabei hab ich mir so viel Mühe damit gemacht
und der Tag/die nächste Woche war auch im A****)
Nun bin ich aber wieder heile und zurück.
He,-um G.rum kann man geil biken


----------



## ohneworte (9. September 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Du hattest wenigstens n Helm auf
> -hätt ich neulich auch gebraucht, oder ich hätt den Nudelsalat eher wegschmeißen sollen,
> das gute Zeug is dann ja eh aufm Göttinger Asphalt gelandet
> (dabei hab ich mir so viel Mühe damit gemacht
> ...



Hört sich aber auch nicht nach einer sportiven Biketour an. Da habe ich auch selten den Helm dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (9. September 2012)

so wars auch


----------



## ohneworte (10. September 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> so wars auch



Ich werde aber leider noch ein paar Tage brauchen bis ich wieder Biken kann!


----------



## Deleted180027 (10. September 2012)

Hallo Jens,

das sieht ja wirklich schlimm aus das mit dem Helm. Das muss ja ganz schon heftig gewesen sein, der Aufprall,  ich meine wenn der Helm schon bricht.
Ich hoffe dir geht es den umständen entsprechend gut.
Ich war übrigens wieder am samstag allein unterwegs. Hab dann ca 65km geschafft.
Rund um Twistringen. Na ja viel Strasse. Hat aber echt spass gemacht.
So also ich wünsche dir alles gute und hoffe, dass du bald wieder auf den Beinen bist.
Leider habe ich in dieser Woche eine 7Tage woche. Da unsere Firma ne Messe in Stuttgart hat da müssen wir dann alle aufbauenen helfen. Na ja das wird wieder hart.
das mit dem biken muss wieder hinten anstehen.


----------



## ohneworte (10. September 2012)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> 
> das sieht ja wirklich schlimm aus das mit dem Helm. Das muss ja ganz schon heftig gewesen sein, der Aufprall,  ich meine wenn der Helm schon bricht.
> Ich hoffe dir geht es den umständen entsprechend gut.
> ...



Hi Tim,

Ich war Heute bereits wieder arbeiten. Wenn ich länger stehen muss oder den Husten zwischendurch habe wird das etwas zur Quaelerei, sonst geht es aber schon wieder ganz ordentlich.

Ansonsten bin ich am kommenden Wochenende auch auf Messe, allerdings im Großraum Frankfurt/Main.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (17. September 2012)

Betreff Sellingsloh:

Moin, 

an die Erbauer der neuen Trails im Sellingsloh insofern sie hier mitlesen:

Bitte buddelt im Laufe der Trails nicht die ganzen Baumwurzeln frei. Das ist auf den neu angelegten eigentlich gar nicht notwendig. 

Bitte tarnt zusätzlich die Einsstiege zu den Trails deutlich besser. Als ich den einen Heute abgefahren bin waren bereits Hufspuren auf dem großen Anlieger in der Abfahrt!

Ein absolutes NoGo sind zudem die beiden zurückgelassenen leeren Red Bull Dosen. Ihr habt diese in vollen Zustand mitbringen können, also könnt ihr sie auch genauso entleert wieder mitnehmen!

Der Sellingsloh ist bisher ein wirklich entspanntes Örtchen zum Biken ohne Ärger mit den Pächtern, Reitern und Wanderern zu bekommen. Bitte versaut dieses gute Verhältnis nicht mit eurem Verhalten!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (17. September 2012)

Bei uns ist der HArvester !!! :-(
Das sieht nach viel AUfräumen aus. 
So´n Sch...
Die guten Sachen sind aber geblieben
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ohneworte (17. September 2012)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Bei uns ist der HArvester !!! :-(
> Das sieht nach viel AUfräumen aus.
> So´n Sch...
> Die guten Sachen sind aber geblieben
> Gruß Wolfgang



Wer hat den denn freigelassen?


----------



## flopp i (18. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Betreff Sellingsloh:
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...



Auch meine Meinung!!!
Und Müll im Wald geht garnich!!! 

-was neues im SL?  Ich war scheinbar doch schon lange nich mehr hier unterwgs


----------



## benclimb (18. September 2012)

Hallo!
ich hätte kommenden Samstag Zeit für eine lokale Tour. Sonst noch jemand?
Eventuell Montag auch für den Deister.
Gruss Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. September 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ich hätte kommenden Samstag Zeit für eine lokale Tour. Sonst noch jemand?
> Eventuell Montag auch für den Deister.
> Gruss Ben



Ich am Samstag auch, für Montag auf gar keinen Fall!


----------



## benclimb (19. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich am Samstag auch, für Montag auf gar keinen Fall!


Dann lass uns doch was abmachen. Wäre so gegen 11:00 Uhr ok (da ich nach der Nachtschicht noch aus dem Raum Bremen anreisen muss).


----------



## ohneworte (19. September 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Dann lass uns doch was abmachen. Wäre so gegen 11:00 Uhr ok (da ich nach der Nachtschicht noch aus dem Raum Bremen anreisen muss).



Wahrscheinlich zu früh!


----------



## benclimb (19. September 2012)

Später ist bei mir dann auch eher besser. Also wann und wo?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (20. September 2012)

Nabend,

Ich will morgen ab 14:00 den Deister rocken, wenn jemand mit moechte. 

Gruss M.


----------



## ohneworte (20. September 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Ich will morgen ab 14:00 den Deister rocken, wenn jemand mit moechte.
> 
> Gruss M.



Schaffe ich wohl leider nicht, werde dann wohl in Broksen fahren.

Samstag ca. 14.00 Uhr, wo ist mir egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (21. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Samstag ca. 14.00 Uhr, wo ist mir egal!


Mir auch. Mach mal 'nen Vorschlag. Vielleicht kommt noch wer dazu?


----------



## henrietta (21. September 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin die nächsten zwei Wochen in Stolzenau und verzichte ungern aufs RR, fahre aber mit der Bahn hin.

Weiß jemand, ob man dort ein Rennrad ausleihen kann? Bin 1.68, fahre Rahmengröße 54... 

Oder vielleicht mag ja jemand sein altes für zwei Wochen hergeben - natürlich nicht umsonst.

Bitte PN  Danke.

Schönen Tag,
Henrietta


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

henrietta schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich bin die nächsten zwei Wochen in Stolzenau und verzichte ungern aufs RR, fahre aber mit der Bahn hin.
> 
> ...



Moin,

in Stolzenau wirst Du wohl nicht fündig werden. Da solltest Du in die Kreisstadt Nienburg (ca. 20 Kilometer weit weg) fahren und mal beim Radstudio Bohn unter 05021-17710 nachfragen.

www.radstudio-bohn.de

Der ist sehr umgänglich und auch Radsportler und hat mit Sicherheit was vorrätig.

Alternativ in die andere Richtung:

www.powerslide-minden.de

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

Moin,

morgen um 14.00 Uhr Treffen in Bruchhausen-Vilsen am Bahnhof zu einer Sellingslohrunde!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Meiwok (21. September 2012)

Ich fahre am Sonntag wieder ab 10:00 MTB in Steyerberg. Mal sehen, was der Harvester heile gelassen hat.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## benclimb (22. September 2012)

Sonntag schule ich den MTB-Nachwuchs, sonst wäre ich gern dabei. Deswegen bleibt erst mal nur der Sa (diesmal Sellingsloh) und ev. der Mo im Deister. Vielleicht hat ja doch noch jemand Zeit nächste Woche (Mo-Mi).
Gruss Ben


----------



## keycastle (23. September 2012)

Moinsen Zusammen,

zufällig heute jemand in Vilsen-SL unterwegens?
Wollt mal mein MTB wieder entstauben und etwas ausführen.
Falls jemand Bock hat mitzukommen...

Grüße
Thilo


----------



## ohneworte (23. September 2012)

keycastle schrieb:


> Moinsen Zusammen,
> 
> zufällig heute jemand in Vilsen-SL unterwegens?
> Wollt mal mein MTB wieder entstauben und etwas ausführen.
> ...



Moin Thilo,

Viel Spass beim Biken. Ich bin für Heute leider raus.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## keycastle (25. September 2012)

Moin Jens,

hab leider verpasst wieder hier rein zu schauen... 
Die Runde allein war auch OK.
Hab im SL die neuen besagten Trails gesucht....
Aber wahrscheinlich hab ich noch nicht dir richtige "MTB-Brille" auf...
Nix gefunden!!!

Egal...

So, denn noch einen schönen Abend und bis demnächst hoffentlich auf dem Rad!

Grüße
Thilo


----------



## stramm (27. September 2012)

Guten morgen an alle.
Ich wäre am Montag wohl auch mit von der Partie wenns um Deister etc. geht.
Ansonsten auch recht flexibel nächste Wo durch Freiwoche ;-)

Ciao, Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. September 2012)

Moin,

Ich wollte heute am frühen Nachmittag noch eine Runde drehen. Noch jemand mit Interesse?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## benclimb (29. September 2012)

Ich bin mal wieder für 4 Wochen raus. Das (dienstliche) Ausland ruft.
Bis die Tage im November!
Gruss Ben


----------



## ohneworte (29. September 2012)

Bis dann!


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

Neuer Aufruf: wer hat Bock auf eine Sellingslohtour morgen am späten Nachmittag?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (5. Oktober 2012)

Jemand morgen in Vilsen/Sellingsloh unterwegs bei dem Wetter?

Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Jemand morgen in Vilsen/Sellingsloh unterwegs bei dem Wetter?
> 
> Gruß M.



Moin M.,

Morgen um 14:00 Uhr wollten wir los!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es hier eigentlich noch jemanden?


----------



## Meiwok (14. Oktober 2012)

Ja klar. Wir fahren gleich wieder. Habe gestern die Wege wieder frei gemacht
Gruß Meiwok


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich musste Heute Fussball spielen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder nach halbwegs überstandenem Bandscheibenvorfall zurück.

Bin heute mit Stephan ne schöne Runde von Hassel, übern Sellingsloh, Heiligenberg und BV gefahren. Ganz schön anstrengend nach so langer Pause ,aber gleich wieder Blut geleckt. 
Viele Grüsse an die Trailbauer im sellingsloh. Macht einen guten Eindruck was da entstanden ist.  

Ich hoffe man sieht sich wieder öfter im Wald.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (19. Oktober 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch mal wieder nach halbwegs überstandenem Bandscheibenvorfall zurück.
> 
> Bin heute mit Stephan ne schöne Runde von Hassel, übern Sellingsloh, Heiligenberg und BV gefahren. Ganz schön anstrengend nach so langer Pause ,aber gleich wieder Blut geleckt.
> Viele Grüsse an die Trailbauer im sellingsloh. Macht einen guten Eindruck was da entstanden ist.
> ...



Da isser wieder der Rainer und sogar der Stephan war mal wieder unterwegs!

Moin!


----------



## benclimb (25. Oktober 2012)

Bin ab kommenden Montag wieder im Lande. Wer Zeit und Lust zum Radeln hat, bitte hier melden (Bin dann auch für'n Ausflug in den Deister etc zu haben).


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Bin ab kommenden Montag wieder im Lande. Wer Zeit und Lust zum Radeln hat, bitte hier melden (Bin dann auch für'n Ausflug in den Deister etc zu haben).



Schöne Sache. ich komme gerne darauf zurück!


----------



## flopp i (25. Oktober 2012)

wer hätte es gedacht, mich gibts auch noch

HALLO an alle!!!

ich glaub noch nich dran,aber vlt bin ich morgen (Freitag) nachmittags im SL unterwgs

mich juckts schon ewig,komm aber zZ zu nix

wünsch allen ne Grippefreie "Nebensaison"


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> wer hätte es gedacht, mich gibts auch noch
> 
> HALLO an alle!!!
> 
> ...



Moin Floppi,

noch so ein "Verschollener" wieder da! Ich bin aber morgen nachmittags in den HaBe's unterwegs.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (25. Oktober 2012)

wollt s ja nur kund getan haben,erwarte keine Begleitung
(muß auch erst mal wieder rein kommen)


----------



## Meiwok (26. Oktober 2012)

Das bin ich am letzten WE beim nach dem ersten Toursieg auf der Champs-Élysées.


----------



## MadnessMaik (26. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leude 

war heute mal wieder aufm Bückeberg unterwegs.
Nach ca. 2.5 Wochen Verletzungspause hab ich mich natürlich auf ne flotte abfahrt aufm Spiegelei-Trail gefreut. Vergebens... ca die erste hälfte (wenn man beim jbf los fährt) wurde, meines erachtens, durch harvester o.ä. zerstört  
Vom eigentlichen trail kaum eine spur 
Nachdem unser alter hometrail, nahe Brandshof, nach gedrohter anzeige, durch den förster komplett (ca2-3km) mit abgeschnittenen bäumen vollgeschmissen wurde, stiegen wir auf den Spiegelei-Trail um.
Nichts desto trotz war es eune schöne herbstausfahrt und ich hatte auf der 2. Hälfte des trails durchaus meinen spaß  

Lg Maik

PS: hier noch ein paar bilder (leider nur iPod Qualität)


----------



## benclimb (1. November 2012)

Hallo!
Ich bin Sa im Deister und hätte Sonntag Zeit für eine Runde in der Region. Wo tut sich bei Euch was?


----------



## -rabe- (3. November 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin Sa im Deister und hätte Sonntag Zeit für eine Runde in der Region. Wo tut sich bei Euch was?


 
Moin, ich werde So, wenns nicht gerade in strömen regnet zu 14.00Uhr im Sellingsloh sein und ca 2Std mal wieder alles abgrasen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin, ich werde So, wenns nicht gerade in strömen regnet zu 14.00Uhr im Sellingsloh sein und ca 2Std mal wieder alles abgrasen.
> 
> Rainer



Moin Rainer,

Vielleicht bin ich auch unterwegs!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## benclimb (3. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Rainer,
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich auch unterwegs!
> 
> ...


Können wir das nicht koordinieren und zusammen fahren?


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

Könnte man versuchen, obwohl die Grundplanung eigentlich morgen Vormittags angedacht hatte.


----------



## -rabe- (3. November 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Können wir das nicht koordinieren und zusammen fahren?


 
Ja gerne, wenn du auch Nachmittags fahren willst können wir uns ja vor Ort treffen. Bei Bedarf können wir auch noch mal Handynummern per PN tauschen.
Ich werde 14.00 am Parkplatz im Wald sein.

Rainer


----------



## benclimb (3. November 2012)

Ich hätte auch eher Vormittags Zeit und Lust zumal das Wetter für den vormittag eher besser angesagt ist.
Wie siehts aus? 10 oder 11:00 Uhr am Bhf? 
Rainer, kriegst Du das auch zu der Zeit hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch eher Vormittags Zeit und Lust zumal das Wetter für den vormittag eher besser angesagt ist.
> Wie siehts aus? 10 oder 11:00 Uhr am Bhf?
> Rainer, kriegst Du das auch zu der Zeit hin?



10.00 Uhr wäre meiner Meinung nach besser!


----------



## benclimb (4. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 10.00 Uhr wäre meiner Meinung nach besser!


Ok. Bin 10:00 am Bhf. Bis dann.


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

Bis gleich!


----------



## -rabe- (6. November 2012)

Ich hab Sonntag Nachmittag mal wieder in aller Ruhe den Sellingsloh abgegrast. Der neue Trail mit Anlieger und kleinen Sprüngen ist echt super zu fahren . Wer hat sich denn da eigentlich so viel Mühe gegeben?

Ich hoffe das ich es die Woche noch einen Nachmittag in den Wald schaffe. Meine Kondition ist zur Zeit echt zum .

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (9. November 2012)

Moin,

wollte mal wieder in den Wald, morgen (Samstag) kurz nach dem Mittag wenn die lieben kleinen schlafen.

Die neuen Trails würde ich auch mal gerne antesten, jemand unterwegs zu der Zeit?

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (9. November 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte mal wieder in den Wald, morgen (Samstag) kurz nach dem Mittag wenn die lieben kleinen schlafen.
> 
> ...



Am WE bin ich arbeiten , aber Mittwoch späten Vormittag werde ich wohl wieder im Wald sein.
Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte mal wieder in den Wald, morgen (Samstag) kurz nach dem Mittag wenn die lieben kleinen schlafen.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte Heute so gegen 14:00 Ihr auch mal wieder los!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (10. November 2012)

Moin, ich könnte so um 13.30 - 13.45 bei dir sein oder am Schwimmbad.

Gruß M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (10. November 2012)

Ok, wird nun doch 14.00 am Schwimmbad sein.

Ich schick dir noch meine Handynummer per PN, falls Du noch dazustoßen willst.

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (10. November 2012)

Nabend,

von mir aus können wir nächsten Samstag wieder um die gleiche Zeit los.

Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> von mir aus können wir nächsten Samstag wieder um die gleiche Zeit los.
> 
> Gruß M.



Gerne, ich bin vorhin die Kante zudem mit aktiviertem Lockout runtergebrezelt!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (14. November 2012)

Das werden wir am kommenden Wochenende dann nochmal angehen, mal schaun ob es ohne lockout besser geht


----------



## -rabe- (14. November 2012)

Bin gerade aus dem Sellingsloh zurück.  Strahlender Sonnenschein, trockner Boden und keine Stockenten, macht alles zusammen, beste Bedingungen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Bin gerade aus dem Sellingsloh zurück.  Strahlender Sonnenschein, trockner Boden und keine Stockenten, macht alles zusammen, beste Bedingungen.
> 
> Rainer



Moin Rainer,

Was ist mit Stephan?


----------



## -rabe- (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Rainer,
> 
> Was ist mit Stephan?



Der lebt noch.
Aufs Bike will er zwar auch immer, aber irgendwie passt das zeitlich immer nicht.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Der lebt noch.
> Aufs Bike will er zwar auch immer, aber irgendwie passt das zeitlich immer nicht.
> 
> Rainer



Das muss er definitiv anders organisieren!


----------



## benclimb (16. November 2012)

Ich wollte Morgen noch mal in den Deister ein paar Trails fahren. Hat noch jemand Interesse?
Habe allerdings dann ab 17:00 Uhr noch einen Termin in Hannover - somit keine Hin-und Rückfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (16. November 2012)

Bleibt es bei morgen um 14.00?


----------



## ohneworte (16. November 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Bleibt es bei morgen um 14.00?



Bin aufgrund diverser Projekte meiner Frau bereits morgen frueh unterwegs. Daher nachmittags keine Zeit!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (17. November 2012)

Ok, dann bis nächsten Samstag.


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich wollte morgen früh zwischen 09.00 und 10.00 Uhr wieder los hier rund um Vilsen die Trails unsicher zu machen. Noch jemand dabei?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## flopp i (24. November 2012)

Tach 
(ich lebe auch noch  )

-jaja,bin leider die Saison über etwas abstinent gewest,
mal sehn ob ich da was dran ändern kann...
(bis auf den einen Grund dafür-da würd ich eher mit Jazzdance anfangen)

Will am morgigen Sonntag mal wieder durch SL
und am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag will ich so ab Mittag mal durch die Krähe,
da ich dann sowieso da zur Müllkippe muß um den Unrat aus meiner Vergangenheit zu entsorgen...

Jemand also Sonntag, Mittwoch/Donnerstag Zeit und Lust auf ne "Wiedereinsteiger-Runde"?


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

Ich bin fuer heute raus!


----------



## flopp i (24. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin fuer heute raus!



Muss noch ins alte Haus, kann noch nicht sagen ob ich das schaffe.
von wann bis wann würdest du denn?
Ich vor 3 def.nicht, wenn überhaupt


----------



## -rabe- (24. November 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Will am morgigen Sonntag mal wieder durch SL
> und am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag will ich so ab Mittag mal durch die Krähe,
> da ich dann sowieso da zur Müllkippe muß um den Unrat aus meiner Vergangenheit zu entsorgen...
> 
> Jemand also Sonntag, Mittwoch/Donnerstag Zeit und Lust auf ne "Wiedereinsteiger-Runde"?



Moin Floppi, Donnerstag wollte ich auch noch los. Bis 14.00 Uhr muss ich aber in Verden noch arbeiten.Könnte also frühestens gegen 14.30 im SL oder gegen 15.00 in der Krähe sein. Dann muss man mal sehen was das Tageslicht noch hergibt. Aber für ne Wiedereinsteigerrunde sollte es wohl reichen.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (1. Dezember 2012)

Der Nikolaus war dieses Jahr schon etwas eher da und hat mir so einen leuchtenden Chinaböller in Stiefel gepackt .
Coole Sache, da konnte die Feierabendrunde zeitlich gleich um einiges verlängert werden.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Der Nikolaus war dieses Jahr schon etwas eher da und hat mir so einen leuchtenden Chinaböller in Stiefel gepackt .
> Coole Sache, da konnte die Feierabendrunde zeitlich gleich um einiges verlängert werden.
> 
> Rainer



Moin Rainer,

Wir sollten mal wieder eine Runde gemeinsam fahren!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (2. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Rainer,
> 
> Wir sollten mal wieder eine Runde gemeinsam fahren!
> 
> ...



Gerne, wenn zeitlich was machbar ist melde ich mich hier auf jeden Fall.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (13. Dezember 2012)

Mal schauen wie morgen Nachmittag die Wetter / Schneeverhältnisse sind. Entweder gibts eine CC Runde um Verden, oder ich geh mal eine Stunde schwimmen im Verwell. Im besten Fall geht beides.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (17. Dezember 2012)

Heute gabs eine schöne nasse, matschige und dreckige Feierabendrunde rings  um Verden. Tat mal wieder gut sich so richtig im Dreck auszutoben. 

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (20. Dezember 2012)

Da Du dich ja jetzt primär in Verden aufhälst können wir im neuen Jahr mal gemeinsam loslegen.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (20. Dezember 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Da Du dich ja jetzt primär in Verden aufhälst können wir im neuen Jahr mal gemeinsam loslegen.
> 
> Gruß M.




Rainer


----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter:

Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
von gestern auf heute Nacht (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:

Hardtail Wheeler Pro 69 Schwarz blau mit 53 cm Rahmen

Fully Radon Slide 150 9.0 Schwarz mit blauem Hinterbau 20 Zoll 2013er Modell
Die Rahmennummern und evt. Fotos werden nachgeliefert!!

Bitte haltet die Augen auf....


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab jetzt ein paar Wochen Urlaub. Da geht jetzt einiges mit Biken die nächsten Tage. Wer hat Bock drauf?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (25. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich hab jetzt ein paar Wochen Urlaub. Da geht jetzt einiges mit Biken die nächsten Tage. Wer hat Bock drauf?
> 
> ...



Erstmal Frohe Weihnachten an alle.
So ein bißchen biken würde mir jetzt auch gut tun. Ich sitze hier tief im Osten der Republik und pendel zwischen Frühstücks-, Mittags-, Kaffee- und Abendbrottisch hin und her.

Wenn ich wieder zurück bin, bleibt mir gar nichts anderes übrig als erstmal wieder anständig aufs Bike zu steigen. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Erstmal Frohe Weihnachten an alle.
> So ein bißchen biken würde mir jetzt auch gut tun. Ich sitze hier tief im Osten der Republik und pendel zwischen Frühstücks-, Mittags-, Kaffee- und Abendbrottisch hin und her.
> 
> Wenn ich wieder zurück bin, bleibt mir gar nichts anderes übrig als erstmal wieder anständig aufs Bike zu steigen.
> ...



Moin Rainer,

ich wäre dann wohl dabei!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## benclimb (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte ab dem 8.1. wieder ein paar Tage Zeit.
Ansonsten allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.
Gruss Ben


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Ich hätte ab dem 8.1. wieder ein paar Tage Zeit.
> Ansonsten allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.
> Gruss Ben



Ich habe Urlaub bis zum 23. Januar!


----------



## -rabe- (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe Urlaub bis zum 23. Januar!





Samstag muss ich noch arbeiten. Sonntag gehts dann über den Jahreswechsel ins Weserbergland. Das Bike darf auch mit .

Bis 5. Jan. hab ich dann auch noch frei, da hoffe ich das dann hier wenigstens eine Jahresanfangsrunde in heimischen Gefilden geht.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin Rainer,

Das sollten wir hinbekommen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

Haaaallllooooo!

Ist hier überhaupt noch jemand aktiv?


----------



## Meiwok (31. Dezember 2012)

Am 1. 1. fahren wir wieder in Stbg. Wenn wir schaffen ab 10:00 Uhr.
Alle mit dreckigem Bike  sind herzlich eingeladen.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab heute Mittag noch eine schöne Runde im Extertal gedreht. 
So viele hm in drei Stunden war ich gar nicht mehr gewohnt. Da brauche in Verden mindestens einen Monat für.

Einen guten Rutsch und ein Bikerreiches Jahr 2013 für alle.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Am 1. 1. fahren wir wieder in Stbg. Wenn wir schaffen ab 10:00 Uhr.
> Alle mit dreckigem Bike  sind herzlich eingeladen.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Moin Wolfgang,

Das war mir heute dann doch etwas zu früh. Und ganz fahrtüchtig um zu Euch zu kommen war ich wohl auch noch nicht.

Ein Fohes Neues Jahr dann noch an alle!


----------



## -rabe- (2. Januar 2013)

Wenn das Wetter am Freitag mitspielt, werde ich mit Stephan im Sellingsloh auf eine Feierabendrunde vorbeischauen.
Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust auf einen Saisonstart im Dunkeln hat, einfach melden.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter am Freitag mitspielt, werde ich mit Stephan im Sellingsloh auf eine Feierabendrunde vorbeischauen.
> Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust auf einen Saisonstart im Dunkeln hat, einfach melden.
> 
> Rainer



Hi Rainer,

gib eine Uhrzeit an und ich bin dabei!

Morgen im übrigen gegen 14:00 Uhr Sportplatz Basche in Barsinghausen zur Deistertour!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Rainer,
> 
> gib eine Uhrzeit an und ich bin dabei!
> 
> ...



Moin Jens, ich denke wir sind gegen 17.00 im SL. Würd mich freuen wenn wir mal wieder eine Runde drehen könnten.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin Jens, ich denke wir sind gegen 17.00 im SL. Würd mich freuen wenn wir mal wieder eine Runde drehen könnten.
> 
> Rainer



Ok,

Ich rufe Dich an.


----------



## -rabe- (4. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> Ich rufe Dich an.



Sorry Jens, wird leider nix. Nächster Anlauf im Sellingsloh ist Mi, Do oder Fr Nachmitags nächste Woche.Da bin ich wahrscheinlich wieder in Hassel.
Heute reicht die Zeit wohl gerade mal für eine schnelle Runde um Verden.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Sorry Jens, wird leider nix. Nächster Anlauf im Sellingsloh ist Mi, Do oder Fr Nachmitags nächste Woche.Da bin ich wahrscheinlich wieder in Hassel.
> Heute reicht die Zeit wohl gerade mal für eine schnelle Runde um Verden.
> 
> Rainer



Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (4. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte vor am Monatg so gegen später Nachmittag zu einem Night Ride zu starten, jemand dabei?

SL oder Vilsen oder beides 

Frohes Neues M.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor am Monatg so gegen später Nachmittag zu einem Night Ride zu starten, jemand dabei?
> 
> SL oder Vilsen oder beides
> 
> Frohes Neues M.



Moin M,

Ich hätte wohl Zeit und Motivation!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (6. Januar 2013)

Cool, ich melde mich Montag und wir können eine genaue Zeit abmachen.

Gruß M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo jens,

das wird heute leider nix bei mir, ist mal wieder was dazwischen gekommen. 

Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hallo jens,
> 
> das wird heute leider nix bei mir, ist mal wieder was dazwischen gekommen.
> 
> Gruß M.



Dann hält wann anders, habe ja noch ein paar Tage länger Urlaub. Deister innerhalb der Woche wäre auch eine Option.


----------



## Hobb (7. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> [...] D*r*eister [...]



 Absicht oder Vertuer


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Absicht oder Vertuer



Du Schlingel merkst aber auch alles! Schon verbessert.


----------



## benclimb (8. Januar 2013)

Im Deister am do oder freitag wäre ich dabei. Dann ist das nasskalte wetter hoffentlich vorbei. Aber nicht im Dunklen....
Sa geht's (leider) schon wieder in die richtigen Berge...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

benclimb schrieb:


> Im Deister am do oder freitag wäre ich dabei. Dann ist das nasskalte wetter hoffentlich vorbei. Aber nicht im Dunklen....
> Sa geht's (leider) schon wieder in die richtigen Berge...



Donnerstag wäre in Ordnung, ich hab doch noch Urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (10. Januar 2013)

Morgen Nachmittag wenn es halbwegs trocken ist, werde ich wohl nochmal einen Versuch für eine Jahresanfangsrunde im Sellingsloh starten. Ich denke so zwischen 14.00 und 15.00 Uhr werde ich dort aufschlagen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Morgen Nachmittag wenn es halbwegs trocken ist, werde ich wohl nochmal einen Versuch für eine Jahresanfangsrunde im Sellingsloh starten. Ich denke so zwischen 14.00 und 15.00 Uhr werde ich dort aufschlagen.
> 
> Rainer



Sollte ich hinbekommen können!


----------



## -rabe- (10. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sollte ich hinbekommen können!




Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Rainer



Bis nachher!


----------



## -rabe- (11. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bis nachher!



Bin ab 14.30 vor Ort. 

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

Moin zusammen, fährt jemand in dieser Woche noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo!
Wir fahren als (DAV-) Gruppe die erste Märzwoche auf der Insel des Frühling Rennrad. Es ist noch ein Platz frei (geworden). Falls jemand von Euch Interesse und Zeit hat bitte schnellstmöglich melden.
Abflug von Hannover 2.3., Rückkehr 10.3. Kosten incl. Mietrad rd. 570 
Region Südosten der Insel.
Bei Interesse schicke ich weitere Infos per mail.
Gruss Ben

Grobe Streckendaten für ein Aufbautraining:
1.       Tag: 50 km / 500 Hm
2.       Tag: 75 km / 1000 Hm
3.       Tag: 100 km / 1500 Hm
4.       Tag: Ruhe
5.       Tag: 75 km / 1000 Hm 
6.       Tag: 90 km / 1500 Hm  Übernachtung in Lluc
7.       Tag : >100 km / 1000 Hm
8.       Tag: 60 km / 800 Hm


----------



## -rabe- (5. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen,
Samstag Nachmittag ist bei mir fest zum biken verplant. Frage bleibt nur wo und was.
Im Moment tendiere ich dazu eine gemütliche (schlechtwetter )Tour in den Wäldern zwischen Verden, Walsrode und Rethem, oder von Verden Richtung Rotenburg zu machen. Irgendwas um die 50+km mit Start zwischen 12.00 und 13.00 in Luttum.Auf dem Heimweg könnte es also schon dunkel werden.
Wenn jemand auch Bock darauf, oder eine andere coole Idee für Sa hat, ich bin für fast alles offen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs,

am Sonntag jemand irgendwo unterwegs?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## -rabe- (15. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> am Sonntag jemand irgendwo unterwegs?
> 
> ...



Ich bin im Harz.  Bei dem Schnee dort aber ohne Bike.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Moin Rainer!


----------



## -rabe- (24. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen, heute war ich trotz des Wetters im Wald. Es bewahrheitet sich doch immer wieder, wenn der innere Schweinehund erstmal überwunden ist, kann man auch im Schneeregen Spaß haben. Trotzdem könnte es jetzt langsam Frühling werden. 
Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo Rainer,

das kan ich Dir aus heutiger Erfahrung nur bestätigen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2013)

Moin Saubande!

Für die kommende Woche hat sich der Frühling angemeldet. Irgendjemand inzwischen wieder wach um die müden Knochen zu bewegen?


----------



## -rabe- (4. März 2013)

Wach bin ich schon lange. Leider reicht die Zeit im Moment gerade mal für die ein oder andere Runde rings um Verden.
Aber ich bin am Ball und die ersten schönen Trails in meinem neuen Revier sind in Arbeit.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (5. März 2013)

Haaallo,
ich auch noch da. Wir sind den ganzen Winter wacker So gefahren. Unsere Trails werden ständig erweitert. Im Winter ist die beste Zeit für sowas. Könnt ja mal vorbei kommen.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2013)

Kommenden Sonntag werden wir wohl hier so 3-4 Stunden deren und die beiden darauffolgenden Sonntage muss ich erst einmal leider arbeiten. Aber nach Ostern sieht das besser aus!


----------



## -rabe- (7. März 2013)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Haaallo,
> ich auch noch da. Wir sind den ganzen Winter wacker So gefahren. Unsere Trails werden ständig erweitert. Im Winter ist die beste Zeit für sowas. Könnt ja mal vorbei kommen.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Ich würde ja gerne mal wieder rumkommen, aber Sonntags ist zur Zeit bei mir immer gaaaaaanz schlecht.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Moin Rainer,

ich bin zur Zeit auch häufiger an anderen Tagen unterwegs! Meld Dich mal.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## benclimb (11. März 2013)

So, zurück von der Insel des Frühlings und mit etlichen Kilometer in den  Beinen... Vielleicht klappt ja auch hier auf Schnee und Eis noch eine  Tour mit Euch, bevor ich wieder los mus...
Meldet Euch einfach, wenn Ihr diese Woche wieder fahren wollt.


----------



## benclimb (12. März 2013)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Haaallo,
> ich auch noch da. Wir sind den ganzen Winter wacker So gefahren. Unsere Trails werden ständig erweitert. Im Winter ist die beste Zeit für sowas. Könnt ja mal vorbei kommen.
> Gruß Wolfgang


Wie sieht es denn am kommenden Sonntag aus? So zwischen 10 und 12?


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2013)

benclimb schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am kommenden Sonntag aus? So zwischen 10 und 12?



Ich muß am Sonntag leider arbeiten...


----------



## Meiwok (12. März 2013)

benclimb schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am kommenden Sonntag aus? So zwischen 10 und 12?


 
Wir starten aller Voraussicht nach wieder am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr. Kannste gern dabei sein.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Hitschler (15. März 2013)

Moin bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen ob auch ein paar dirter unter euch sind ? 

wenn ja wer ... und wo ... 




lg


----------



## benclimb (15. März 2013)

Hitschler schrieb:


> Moin bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen ob auch ein paar dirter unter euch sind ?
> wenn ja wer ... und wo ...
> lg



Hallo und wilkommen! Die ich hier so kenne sind eher Single-Trail/All Mountain orientiert. Wo willst Du so was denn hier fahren? Da musst Du schon in die Parks nach Willingen oder in den Harz. Ggf. geht auch noch was im Deister auf ausgewählten Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (15. März 2013)

Am alten Öllager in Achim soll was entstehen, aber was genau ist noch nicht kommuniziert worden.

Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

Hi M.

wann willst Duu jetzt morgen los?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (15. März 2013)

Wir wollen um 14:00 am Freibad sein.

Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Wir wollen um 14:00 am Freibad sein.
> 
> Gruß M.



Ich werde auch da sein!


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

@benclimb

Hast Du Dich Heute auch bei uns im Wald mit dem Bike bewegt? Ich meine Deinen Pickup auf dem Parkplatz am Wiehebad erkannt zu haben.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (16. März 2013)

Wir haben noch jemanden mit langen Haaren und Tarnhose auf einem MTB getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

Das war Iko, der ist uns auch noch über den Weg gefahren.

Den Rest Deiner Truppe habe ich mit dem noch dazugekommenen Gewichtheber und Paul ein wenig müde gefahren.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (17. März 2013)

Ja, wir haben sie noch getroffen, sie sahen ziemlich mitgenommen aus. 
Seb hat sich nach einer kurzen Pause wieder gefangen und ist jetzt voll vom MTB Fieber infiziert.


----------



## Hitschler (17. März 2013)

Moin 


keine ahnung wo wohne im raum Syke hab hier  noch nichts geeignetes gefunden. 

war als ich heute mit meinem sohn draußen war mal bei uns im wald gucken ob ich was gescheites finde aber leider auch fehl anzeige und die paar lichtungen die was taugen würden um sich die eine oder andere line zu bauen sind leider an orten wo mir zu viele leute rum laufen ( die etwas dagegen haben könnten oder alles wieder zerstören würden ). 

aber zum downhill fahren hab ich da doch echt nette stellen gefunden also wer sowas sucht !? 


der tip mit dem öllager in achim war aber vieleicht echt nützlich hab mich darüber mal ein bischen informiert und doch ein bissel was gefunden ( hänge gleich mal einen link an ) die frage ist nur was davon noch übrig ist ... und ob da noch ein paar leute sind .?

ich werde mir das ganze ein oder zwei wochen nach ostern mal angucken also wer mitkommen möchte oder lust hat sich dort mit mir zu treffen ... ? 


okay das wars erstmal 

lg


----------



## Hitschler (17. März 2013)

ach jetzt hab ich den link vergessen 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GYoeD8rAlWo


----------



## benclimb (17. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> @_benclimb_
> Hast Du Dich Heute auch bei uns im Wald mit dem Bike bewegt? Ich meine Deinen Pickup auf dem Parkplatz am Wiehebad erkannt zu haben.


Jo, habe mal meinem Sohn mit seinem neuen 24er Eure schönen Trails gezeigt. Hat ihm trotz Matsch echt gut gefallen  - aber auch das Kinoprogramm in Hoya danach...


----------



## Hobb (17. März 2013)

Hitschler schrieb:


> ach jetzt hab ich den link vergessen
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GYoeD8rAlWo


moin,
das ist Geschichte.

Da wird aktuell nur Erde bewegt. Kein Sägen und Hämmern.

Gruß aus HB


----------



## benclimb (17. März 2013)

Von dem Ehemaligen Öllager in Achim hatte ich vorher noch nichts gehört, kann man sich ja mal ansehen. Ist natürlich auch schon wieder 1 h Fahrt und da ist man dann auch im Deister.... Inwiefern wird derzeit da nur Erde bewegt?
Es gibt noch einen neueren (offiziellen) Bikepark in Bad-Salzdetfurth, da wollte ich im Frühjahr dann auch mal hin.


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben sie noch getroffen, sie sahen ziemlich mitgenommen aus.
> Seb hat sich nach einer kurzen Pause wieder gefangen und ist jetzt voll vom MTB Fieber infiziert.



Perfekt!


----------



## Hobb (17. März 2013)

Das Qellager an sich gibt es schon noch. Ist eigentlich nix anderes als ein kleiner Wald. 

Anlieger, tables und doubles, so nennt man das wohl.

Aber von Marklohe? Nee, das haste richtig erkannt. Das lohnt nicht. Da kannste besser in die HaBe's weiterfahren wenn Du eh schon im Auto sitzt.


----------



## -rabe- (18. März 2013)

Das Wetter macht mich fertig .
Da hab ich mal zwei Tage frei und will ein bisschen biken, da liegen hier Mitte März fast 10cm Schnee.
Für eine kleine CC Runde hat die Motivation dann heute doch gereicht, ich hoffe aber das der Schnee bis morgen noch ein bisschen taut. Dann gehts morgen Vormittag auf ne schöne Runde in Sellingsloh.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (18. März 2013)

Bin heute einfach mal los, ging deutlich besser als erwartet. Knapp 36 km gefahren, war nur an 2 oder 3 Stellen nicht fahrbar, kein Grip oder einfach zuviel Schnee angeweht.

Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Das Wetter macht mich fertig .
> Da hab ich mal zwei Tage frei und will ein bisschen biken, da liegen hier Mitte März fast 10cm Schnee.
> Für eine kleine CC Runde hat die Motivation dann heute doch gereicht, ich hoffe aber das der Schnee bis morgen noch ein bisschen taut. Dann gehts morgen Vormittag auf ne schöne Runde in Sellingsloh.
> 
> Rainer



Hier liegt eigentlich keiner mehr. Erstaunlich was so innerhalb von 25 Kilometern für Unterschiede bestehen.


----------



## -rabe- (18. März 2013)

Na das klingt doch gut. Dann werd ich morgen in Richtung Sellingsloh aufbrechen. 

Rainer


----------



## Hitschler (18. März 2013)

hy Hobb 

also ist da nicht mehr wirkliches was brauchbares zu sehen .? ( in achim ) hmm =( 

ich muss dazu sagen das ich erst seit dezember hier wohne und mich leider noch nicht ganz so gut aus kenne ( mit den gewissen ecken und so xP ) 

was meinst du mit "in die HaBe's fahren " ? 

kennst du vieleicht sonnst ein paar dirt spots in der nähe syke oder was auch super wäre bremen oder brinkum ?

danke 

lg


----------



## -rabe- (19. März 2013)

Na also, geht doch. Wettertechnisch war doch heute schon ganz nett. Kaum noch Schnee aber trotzdem recht fester Boden.  Da war die Tour durch den Sellingsloh richtig angenehm. 

Rainer


----------



## Deleted180027 (24. März 2013)

So Leute....

wie siehts denn so mit Touren rund um Bruchhausen-Vilsen aus ?
ich brauche Motivation um mein Bike mal zu entstauben, alleine schaffe ich das nicht...
Helft mir !


----------



## -rabe- (24. März 2013)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> So Leute....
> 
> wie siehts denn so mit Touren rund um Bruchhausen-Vilsen aus ?
> ich brauche Motivation um mein Bike mal zu entstauben, alleine schaffe ich das nicht...
> Helft mir !



Zur Zeit ist das echt schwierig mit der Motivation. Ich war gestern kurz mal zwei Stunden im Wald. Da wo es windgeschützt war ging es, sonst wars eisigkalt.

Aber bei meiner Runde durchs Revier hab ich wieder ein paar neue Reifenspuren und einige neue Rampen entdeckt. Gibt hier also noch/wieder weitere MTB Aktivitäten.

in Erwartung auf den Frühling,
Rainer


----------



## Deleted180027 (24. März 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist das echt schwierig mit der Motivation. Ich war gestern kurz mal zwei Stunden im Wald. Da wo es windgeschützt war ging es, sonst wars eisigkalt.
> 
> Aber bei meiner Runde durchs Revier hab ich wieder ein paar neue Reifenspuren und einige neue Rampen entdeckt. Gibt hier also noch/wieder weitere MTB Aktivitäten.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Rainer

das hört sich ja recht interessant an das mit den Rampen etc.
Scheint wohl so das du dich da ganz gut auskennst. Da das Wetter aber leider nicht wirklich mitspielt, ist das bei mir immer so eine Sache mit dem fahren.
Ich hoffe, dass wir mal zusammen fahren können, wenn es wieder etwas wärmer wird.
Fährst du eigentlich auch mal in Österreich oder Schweiz ?


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2013)

Moin zusammen,

da hier in Bruchhausen-Vilsen sich eine Wanderin über die MTB-Spuren im lehmigen Untergrund beschwert hat (Fuß- und Hundepfotenspuren sind genauso tief vorhanden) sollten wir die nächsten 2-3 Wochen das Vilser Holz mit den Bikes meiden.

Der SG-Bürgermeister hat medienwirksam angekündigt wie toll er ist und Maßnahmen angekündigt. Ich denke er wird die nächsten Wochen das Ordnungsamt patroullieren lassen und in ein paar Wochen ist das Ganze dann wieder in Vergessenheit geraten.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (26. März 2013)

@ cube reaction: Bruchhausen, Sellingsloh, Nienburger Ecke und mittlerweile auch rings um Verden kenn ich mich ganz gut aus. Die Alpen kenn ich aus MTB-Sicht noch nicht, stehen aber auf meiner Wunschliste.
Wenns denn zeitlich mal passt, können wir auch gerne mal eine Runde drehen.

@ jens: das sich irgendjemand mal aufregt, war eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit. Solange aber nur Reifenspuren der Stein des Anstoßes sind und keine ernsten Dispute zwischen uns und irgendwelchen Spaziergängern ist ja alles noch im Rahmen.

Rainer


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

Mit den unterwegs anzutreffenden Mitbürgern ist bisher alles sehr easy.


----------



## -rabe- (27. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit den unterwegs anzutreffenden Mitbürgern ist bisher alles sehr easy.


 
So soll es ja auch sein.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (29. März 2013)

Wir Steyerberger machen im Sommer eine vier Tagestour rund um Brixen[Dolomiten und so] mit Hüttenübernachtung. Freude!!!
Gruß aus dem Matschigen Steyerberg
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## benclimb (29. März 2013)

Habt Ihr schon eine zeitliche Vorstellung?


----------



## Meiwok (29. März 2013)

benclimb schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon eine zeitliche Vorstellung?



Los geht's am 29.6. 14:00 zurück 4.7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (29. März 2013)

Ja schade. Da bin ich zwar auch in den Alpen, aber wohl eher in der Vertikalen unterwegs.


----------



## -rabe- (2. April 2013)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Wir Steyerberger machen im Sommer eine vier Tagestour rund um Brixen[Dolomiten und so] mit Hüttenübernachtung. Freude!!!
> Gruß aus dem Matschigen Steyerberg
> Gruß Wolfgang


 
Das klingt super. 

Vielleicht krieg ich nächstes Jahr sowas auch mal hin. Für dieses Jahr Bikeurlaub muss der Harz reichen. 

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (3. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mit Bestürzung habe ich heute eine traurige Nachricht erhalten.
Unser Trail-Bruder Jens Matthies (ohneworte) ist gestern Nachmittag verstorben.
Ich habe lange überlegt, ob das Forum der Richtige Ort ist so eine tragische Nachricht zu übermitteln.
Aber Jens war hier sehr aktiv und bei vielen beliebt und bekannt.
Mein Beileid möchte ich seiner Frau und Familie aussprechen.

Ruhe in Frieden Jens.

Stephan


----------



## taifun (3. April 2013)

Hallo Lieber Bikergemeinschaft und Freunde,


Nachdem ich mit der Frau von Jens (Nickname -ohne worte)gesprochen habe,
muß ich Euch und auch in Ihrem Namen leider mitteilen das es wahr ist und Jens gestern nachmittag verstorben ist.

Er wahr ein super Kollege und auch ein Freund.
Wir haben beruflich sehr viele lustige Sachen zusammen erlebt und so manchen Spaß zusammen gehabt.

Neben dem beruflichen sind wir auch im menschlichen auf einer Wellenlänge gewesen.Auch beim Biken stets einen lockeren Spruch drauf,auch wenn die Puste mal ausging.

Jens,Du wirst mir fehlen.
Möge der Herr dort oben Dir ein sonniges Plätzchen geben,
von dem Du immer Deine Famillie und Freunde aus schützen kannst.


----------



## -rabe- (3. April 2013)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mit Bestürzung habe ich heute eine traurige Nachricht erhalten.
> Unser Trail-Bruder Jens Matthies (ohneworte) ist gestern Nachmittag verstorben.
> ...


 
Auch von mir mein Beileid an seine Frau und Familie.
Die vielen gemeinsamen Kilometer auf allen möglichen Trails und Forstautobahnen werden immer in Erinnerung bleiben.

Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (3. April 2013)

Ich kann mir noch nicht annähernd vorstellen wie es sein wird, ohne Jens über die heimischen Trails zu fahren. Er kannte hier jeden Zentimeter Trail und war ein hervorragender Guide in der Zeit, als ich neu war in der Gegend. Ich verdanke ihm viel!
Es ist unfassbar.

Jens, du fehlst hier!

Martin


----------



## Hobb (3. April 2013)

Mit Dir war's immer lustig.  oh man


----------



## benclimb (4. April 2013)

Mein herzliches Beileid seiner Familie. Auf jeden Fall bleibt er uns in guter Erinnerung. Denn wie hier schon geschrieben haben die Touren mit ihm immer Spaß gemacht!

@ Stefan: Danke, daß Du es hier mitgeteilt hast. Jens hat hier so viele Beiträge verfasst, daß sich viele gewundert hätten, wenn da sang- und klanglos nichts mehr gekommen wäre.
Meinen absoluten Respekt hat er sich verdient, wie er immer versucht hat, unseren Sport rücksichtsvoll im Einvernehmen mit dem Rest der Gesellschaft durchzuführen.

Jens Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## 1Tintin (5. April 2013)

Hallo,
wo kann man denn in der Nienburger Gegend Trails finden.
Hätte Lust morgen dort ne Runde zu drehen.
Reicht ein Hardtail oder kann man schon das AM dort gebrauchen?

Gruß

Tintin


----------



## Trail-Seeker (5. April 2013)

Moin,

sowohl Hardtail als auch SX Trail gehen super im Vilser Holz bzw. Sellingsloh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (5. April 2013)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo kann man denn in der Nienburger Gegend Trails finden.
> Hätte Lust morgen dort ne Runde zu drehen.
> Reicht ein Hardtail oder kann man schon das AM dort gebrauchen?
> ...



Moin Tintin, kennst du dich ein bisschen in der Gegend aus? Wir fahren entweder um Nienburg im Waldgebiet "Krähe" oder am Oyler Berg. Sonst ein paar Kilometer weiter im Waldgebiet "Sellingsloh" bei Hoya und rings um Bruchhausen Vilsen im "Vilser Holz" und am "Heiligenberg".
Gibt hier halt überall ein paar schöne aber leider sehr kurze Trails. Ohne Ortskenntniss aber auch teilweise schwer oder garnicht zu finden. Ebend wie im Deister
Ich werde morgen Nachmittag wahrscheinlich in der Krähe unterwegs sein. Vielleicht kann man sich ja dort treffen. Hab aber noch keine genaue Uhrzeit.

Rainer


----------



## exto (5. April 2013)

Hallo Rainer,

hast du das hier schon gesehen? Vielleicht als Vorbereitung zur GST 2013?


----------



## -rabe- (5. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> hast du das hier schon gesehen? Vielleicht als Vorbereitung zur GST 2013?



Moin Axel, klar hab ich das schon gesehen . Leider muss ich das WE arbeiten. 
Hab auch schon von deinem Plan Chedingsbums 500 gelesen. Das klingt auch sehr interessant.  Bisschen überschaubarer als die GST. Die werde ich dieses Jahr aber defenitiv nicht versuchen.

Rainer


----------



## stramm (6. April 2013)

Was für eine tragische Nachricht :-(
Auch mein Beileid, ein Tag vorher noch was gelesen und dann sowas.

Wünsche euch heute viel Spaß in unserem Wald, habe leider Spätschicht.
Falls das mit euch beiden heute nix wird Tintin und Rainer sind wir hier auch öfter unterwegs, aber etwas schreibfaul hier im Thread, also wenns dir mal passt einfach melden.

Bis bald, Michael.


----------



## 1Tintin (6. April 2013)

Hallo Rabe, vielen Dank erstmal.
Ich weiß auch noch nicht genau wann ich heut loskomme, aber kannst ja mal deine Zeiz Posten wenn du weißt wann du fahren möchtest?

Tintin


----------



## -rabe- (6. April 2013)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo Rabe, vielen Dank erstmal.
> Ich weiß auch noch nicht genau wann ich heut loskomme, aber kannst ja mal deine Zeiz Posten wenn du weißt wann du fahren möchtest?
> 
> Tintin



Ich melde mich später nochmal, bei Bedarf schick ich dir dann mal meine Handynummer.
Rainer


----------



## 1Tintin (6. April 2013)

@rabe
Denkst du das du eher am Nachmittag fährst?


----------



## 1Tintin (6. April 2013)

Ist die Gaststätte Oyler Berg ein guter Startpunkt?


----------



## 1Tintin (6. April 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Ich melde mich später nochmal, bei Bedarf schick ich dir dann mal meine Handynummer.
> Rainer



Okay, mache mich jetzt auf dem Weg. Starte dann am Oyler Berg.
Meld dich aber ruhig evtl. Kann ich ja noch auf dem Rückweg zur Krähe kommen.

Schicke dir meine Nummer per PN.

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (6. April 2013)

Gaststätte Oyler Berg ist ein guter Startpunkt. Oberhalb der Kneipe kann man gut biken.
Ich bin ab ca 14.00 in der Krähe unterwegs. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch.


Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (6. April 2013)

Ich muss unbedingt wieder öfter in die Krähe zum biken. Hab auch nach langer Zeit alle schönen Trails wiedergefunden und das Wetter war ja sowieso der Hammer.

Rainer


----------



## Deleted180027 (7. April 2013)

Hi Rainer

oyler berg sind von mir ca 27 km..... Das kann man ja gut schaffen..
Kenne mich da zwar nicht so aus, und bin auch eher untrainiert momentan, da ich das bike jetzt ca 7 Monate aufgrund des Wetters nicht mehr bewegt habe. 
Aber wenn ihr sowas wieder plant wäre ich gerne dabei. Mit mehreren macht das auf jeden fall mehr spass.
Ist aber leider nur am Wochenende möglich.
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn das mal klappt.

Viele Grüsse

Tim  

-Der der das Bike vom Staub befreit -


----------



## 1Tintin (7. April 2013)

Hallo,
War gestern eine schöne Tour am Oyler Berg und Umgebung.
Ist ja eine tolle Gegend da.
Hat mir gut gefallen, es gab sogar Airtime. ( so ein bisschen)

Bis bald


----------



## benclimb (8. April 2013)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> War gestern eine schöne Tour am Oyler Berg und Umgebung.
> Ist ja eine tolle Gegend da.
> Hat mir gut gefallen, es gab sogar Airtime. ( so ein bisschen)
> Bis bald


Naja, ich fahre da ja regelmäßig weil vor der Haustür - aber ist doch ein recht kleines Gebiet und die Trails müssten auch besser ausgebaut werden.
Man muss sich halt Abwechslung suchen, sonst wirds eintönig. Aus Neustadt kommend würde ich wohl eher nur bis zur Krähe (Langendamm) oder gleich zum Benther Berg/Deister fahren. Aber wir können uns auch gern mal dort treffen, wenn ich wieder im Lande bin.


----------



## 1Tintin (9. April 2013)

benclimb schrieb:


> Naja, ich fahre da ja regelmäßig weil vor der Haustür - aber ist doch ein recht kleines Gebiet und die Trails müssten auch besser ausgebaut werden.
> Man muss sich halt Abwechslung suchen, sonst wirds eintönig. Aus Neustadt kommend würde ich wohl eher nur bis zur Krähe (Langendamm) oder gleich zum Benther Berg/Deister fahren. Aber wir können uns auch gern mal dort treffen, wenn ich wieder im Lande bin.



Fahre normalerweise immer im Deister, aber ab und an ist es auch mal schön was anderes zu sehen.
Wobei ich den Deister im Moment schon gerne wieder sehen möchte, aber bitte schneefrei.

Gruss

Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (9. April 2013)

benclimb schrieb:


> Naja, ich fahre da ja regelmäßig weil vor der Haustür - aber ist doch ein recht kleines Gebiet und die Trails müssten auch besser ausgebaut werden.
> Man muss sich halt Abwechslung suchen, sonst wirds eintönig. Aus Neustadt kommend würde ich wohl eher nur bis zur Krähe (Langendamm) oder gleich zum Benther Berg/Deister fahren. Aber wir können uns auch gern mal dort treffen, wenn ich wieder im Lande bin.


 

Wenn wir am Oyler Berg waren, sind wir in der Regel in Mehlbergen beim Kumpel gestartet und dann über Marklohe, Oyler Berg, den Bahntrassentrail und Binner Schlucht nach Liebenau gefahren. Das ist dann schon eine ganz anständige Runde. Bisschen kompakter und mit guter Möglichkeit zum Treffen/Parken finde ich aber die Krähe.

Rainer


----------



## stramm (9. April 2013)

Hallo Leutz, wir fahren morgen zu dritt um 14Uhr aus Nienburg nach Stadthagen innen Berg, natürlich mit Auto ;-) 
Wird vermutlich ne 2,5 - 3 Std Tour. 

Falls also wer lange Weile hat, ansonsten bis bald.

Michael.


----------



## -rabe- (10. April 2013)

stramm schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz, wir fahren morgen zu dritt um 14Uhr aus Nienburg nach Stadthagen innen Berg, natürlich mit Auto ;-)
> Wird vermutlich ne 2,5 - 3 Std Tour.
> 
> Falls also wer lange Weile hat, ansonsten bis bald.
> ...



...und für alle Spätschichtler, ich bin den Rest der Woche jeweils Vormittags für ca zwei Stunden im Wald. Vermutlich im Bereich Verden und Sellingsloh.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (12. April 2013)

Da war ich vorhin auf meiner Vormittagsrunde im Sellingsloh und was muss ich sehen? An einem unserer Traileinstiege hat jemand sein Unwesen getrieben und die Zufahrt mit Ästen versperrt . Nach einer kleinen Aufräumpause bin ich dann erstmal den Trail abgefahren, war aber alles sauber. Auch sonst war nix von Trailzerstörung oä. im Revier zu sehen. Mal schauen wie das weitergeht, ob das eine einmalige Aktion war, oder ob wir jetzt regelmässig erstmal alles freiräumen müssen.

Ich hab aber auch noch eine gute Linie für einen schönen neuen Trail gefunden. Da werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal beigehen. 

Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (12. April 2013)

Hallo Rainer,

ich habe das auch gesehen und bin drumherum gefahren. Ich bin gar nicht böse, wenn die Eingänge der Trails nicht so offensichtlich sind. Auch beim Anlegen neuer Trails wäre ich vorsichtig, man sollte die Gutmütigkeit der Pächter dort nicht überstrapazieren.
Gruß, mattin


----------



## -rabe- (13. April 2013)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> ich habe das auch gesehen und bin drumherum gefahren. Ich bin gar nicht böse, wenn die Eingänge der Trails nicht so offensichtlich sind. Auch beim Anlegen neuer Trails wäre ich vorsichtig, man sollte die Gutmütigkeit der Pächter dort nicht überstrapazieren.
> Gruß, mattin



Drumrumfahren oder Freiräumen? Weiß ich auch nicht was sinnvoller ist. Na mal sehen wie sich die Lage entwickelt.
Zum Trailbau im Sellingsloh geb ich dir Recht. Da achte ich auch schon drauf und so ein neuer Trail ensteht ja auch nicht von heute auf morgen.
Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (15. April 2013)

War gestern mit Marko ne schöne Runde Sellingsloh und Vilser Holz drehen.
Hat super Spaß gemacht. Haben noch einen netten "Einheimischen" MTB .ler getroffen.
Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, das es doch noch neue Traileinstiege und Linien gibt.
Bis bald.
Stephan


----------



## Trail-Seeker (15. April 2013)

Moin,

wir waren gestern auch unterwegs und haben was neues entdeckt, wenn ich mal wieder im Lande bin sollten wir unbedingt mal wieder eine ausgedehnte Runde zusammen fahren.

Gruß M.


----------



## gewichtheber (15. April 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Da war ich vorhin auf meiner Vormittagsrunde im Sellingsloh und was muss ich sehen? An einem unserer Traileinstiege hat jemand sein Unwesen getrieben und die Zufahrt mit Ästen versperrt .



Des Rätsels Lösung: Die Äste waren nicht das Werk eines bösartigen Menschen, sondern eine zu klein geratener, von den Kindern aus dem Schullandheim gebauter Eingang in den Trail...


----------



## -rabe- (16. April 2013)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Des Rätsels Lösung: Die Äste waren nicht das Werk eines bösartigen Menschen, sondern eine zu klein geratener, von den Kindern aus dem Schullandheim gebauter Eingang in den Trail...



Ach daher weht der Wind. Na gut, vielleicht haben die Kiddis samt Erzieherinnen ja nicht nur Lust unsere Traileinstiege zu tarnen, sondern übernehmen auch die Trailpflege. 

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted180027 (24. April 2013)

Hey Leute...
also ich fahre am 27.4 also Samstag zum Oyler Berg, möchte mal schauen was mich da so erwartet .... ist da jemand in der Nähe am Samstag ??? Würde mich ja mal freuen.


----------



## -rabe- (24. April 2013)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Hey Leute...
> also ich fahre am 27.4 also Samstag zum Oyler Berg, möchte mal schauen was mich da so erwartet .... ist da jemand in der Nähe am Samstag ??? Würde mich ja mal freuen.



Ich muss arbeiten, wünsch dir aber viel Spass.

Wir waren heute auf eine Feierabendrunde in der Krähe. 
Geiles Wetter, geile Trails. Was will man mehr? 

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (25. April 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Ich muss arbeiten, wünsch dir aber viel Spass.
> 
> Wir waren heute auf eine Feierabendrunde in der Krähe.
> Geiles Wetter, geile Trails. Was will man mehr?
> ...


 
Volle Zustimmung!!!!
Hat mal wieder Bock gemacht mit Foxi die versteckten Trails in der Krähe zu erkunden. Das sollten wir wiederholen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Deleted180027 (27. April 2013)

Wo genau ist eigentlich "Krähe" ?
Und weis einer eigentlich was genau mit Jens passiert ist ?? Habe das nur so am Rande mitbekommen, das er nicht mehr unter uns sein soll.


----------



## benclimb (27. April 2013)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Hey Leute...
> also ich fahre am 27.4 also Samstag zum Oyler Berg, möchte mal schauen was mich da so erwartet .... ist da jemand in der Nähe am Samstag ??? Würde mich ja mal freuen.


War da gestern, noch vor dem Regen. Ist ganz schön viel an Trails wieder durch umgelegte/ umgestürzte Bäume unpassierbar.
Wenn ich Zeit im Mai habe, werde ich mal wieder bischen bauen und frei räumen.
Hat Dienstag jemand Zeit und Lust für die Krähe?
Was mit Jens passiert ist, würde mich auch interessieren.
Gruß Ben


----------



## Deleted180027 (27. April 2013)

Wo ist den Krähe ??? ist das nen Ort ?


----------



## benclimb (27. April 2013)

Ist ein Wald-Gebiet bei Nienburg zwischen Langendamm, Stöckse und Erichshagen. Hier war u.a. auch mal die Mülldeponie NI.
Es gibt ein bischen Relief und viel Wald/Heide. Die Lokals dort sind Foxi und Michael.
Treffpunkt ist meist Heka in der Celler Strasse oder der Waldparkplatz nahe dem verbliebenen Entsorgungszentrum Krähe: N52.65367 E9.27338
(Foxi korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege !)


----------



## Deleted180027 (27. April 2013)

In der Nähe vom "Jadebusen " ?


----------



## Hobb (27. April 2013)

Beim Fußballspiel hat das Herz von Jens aufgehört zu schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (27. April 2013)

Hallo 
bin noch da und ein kleines Sorry das ich mich hier soo lange so rahr gemacht habe. Musste mich erstmal wieder finden nach ein paar gesundheitlichen Problemen und unlust. 

Das mit Jens ist wirklich sehr sehr bedauerlich, muss oft an ihn denken an unsere letzte gemeinsame Tour -  er war soooo ein netter und wird uns allen sicherlich sehr fehlen.

 @Diamondbaker+rabe : Ja war echt schön mit euch mal wieder eine Tour gedreht zu haben und hoffe auf baldige Wiederholung am. Am besten an einen Freitag Samstag oder Sonntag, denn ab jetzt gibt es wieder in der Krähe - DAS GASTHAUS "Zur Krähe" hat an den Tagen wieder geöffnet

 @Ben : Könnte was werden mit Dienstag, ich würde nur gerne die Runde in der Krähe etwas kürzer gestalten (nicht so Traillastig) und dafür dann noch durch das Langendammer Übungsgelände / Osterberg / Puff und Köhlerberge. Werden dann so 40-50 KM je nach lust und laune. 
Was meinste ?
So, wünsche allen ein supi Wochenende - ich darf knechten


----------



## benclimb (27. April 2013)

foxi schrieb:


> Könnte was werden mit Dienstag, ich würde nur gerne die Runde in der Krähe etwas kürzer gestalten (nicht so Traillastig) und dafür dann noch durch das Langendammer Übungsgelände / Osterberg / Puff und Köhlerberge. Werden dann so 40-50 KM je nach lust und laune.
> Was meinste ?
> So, wünsche allen ein supi Wochenende - ich darf knechten



Klingt doch gut - besonders das am Puff vorbei .
Ich wollte früh mein Auto in dei Werkstatt bringen und hätte danach Zeit. Ab wann könnten wir uns treffen?


----------



## foxi (29. April 2013)

Klasse,, dann kann es von mir aus so ab 10.00 bis 11.00 los gehen.
Kommst du dann mit dem Radel ganz von Marklohe? Falls ja können wir uns gerne am Obi oder so treffen?


----------



## Meiwok (1. Mai 2013)

Das ist sehr schade mit Jens. Unser Mitgefühl kommt auch aus Steyerberg. Hier war er auch bekannt und beliebt. wir werden ihn vermissen. Er konnte gut die Brücken schlagen zwischen den Menschen.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## benclimb (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo Wolfgang,
Ich könnte Sonntag wieder zu 10 nach Steyerberg kommen. Dreht ihr wieder eine Runde?


----------



## Meiwok (3. Mai 2013)

benclimb schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> Ich könnte Sonntag wieder zu 10 nach Steyerberg kommen. Dreht ihr wieder eine Runde?


Wir sind wieder da um 10:00 Uhr
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (7. Mai 2013)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder da um 10:00 Uhr
> Gruß Wolfgang



Moin Wolfgang, seid ihr kommenden Sonntag auch wieder unterwegs?
Wenn ja würde ich gerne mal wieder nach Steyerberg kommen und mit euch eine schöne Runde drehen. 

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (7. Mai 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin Wolfgang, seid ihr kommenden Sonntag auch wieder unterwegs?
> Wenn ja würde ich gerne mal wieder nach Steyerberg kommen und mit euch eine schöne Runde drehen.
> 
> Rainer


 
Ja, glaube schon. Kannste so um 10:00 zu mir kommen. Sonst melde ich mich noch.
Wolfgang


----------



## -rabe- (8. Mai 2013)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Ja, glaube schon. Kannste so um 10:00 zu mir kommen. Sonst melde ich mich noch.
> Wolfgang



Das klingt gut, müsstest mir nur nochmal deine Adresse zukommen lassen.
Wie lange fahrt ihr in der Regel so?

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (11. Mai 2013)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Ja, glaube schon. Kannste so um 10:00 zu mir kommen. Sonst melde ich mich noch.
> Wolfgang



Ich bin dann morgen  um 10.00 in Steyerberg . Freu mich schon auf eine schöne Runde bei durchwachsenem Wetter .

Rainer


----------



## foxi (11. Mai 2013)

Wünsch Euch viel Spass, muss leider knechten aber evtl. wird es nächsten Sonntag was!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meiwok (11. Mai 2013)

foxi schrieb:


> Wünsch Euch viel Spass, muss leider knechten aber evtl. wird es nächsten Sonntag was!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


 was, um himmels willen ist ein GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk ???


----------



## Majestro (11. Mai 2013)

Meiwok schrieb:


> was, um himmels willen ist ein GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk ???



Großer Name für ein normales Samsung Galaxy S3  
Und Tapatalk ist ne App, nichts weiter


----------



## foxi (11. Mai 2013)

Richtig

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxi (12. Mai 2013)

Am Dienstag jemand Zeit und Lust für ne Tour - Verden  oder Steinhudermeer oder ?


----------



## -rabe- (12. Mai 2013)

foxi schrieb:


> Am Dienstag jemand Zeit und Lust für ne Tour - Verden  oder Steinhudermeer oder ?



Ja, ich . Allerdings währe ich mehr für "oder".
Ich hatte eigentlich eine Harz- oder Deisterrunde auf`m Zettel.

Wahlweise ginge auch morgen oder Mittwoch.

Heute war übrigens eine super Runde mit netten Leuten aus Steyerberg und umzu. 

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (13. Mai 2013)

Foxi und ich machen morgen nach langer Pause mal wieder die Deistertrails unsicher.  Wenn noch jemand Bock und Zeit hat, wir starten ca 10.00Uhr ab Nienburg.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (15. Mai 2013)

Das war gestern eine schöne 1000hm Runde im Deister.  Ich hab gleich wieder Blut geleckt. Deswegen packe ich mein Bike ins Auto und fahre gleich nochmal bei super Sonnenschein dahin.  Pech für alle die jetzt arbeiten müssen.  Ich rock ein paar Trails für euch mit.

Rainer


----------



## Meiwok (17. Mai 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Das war gestern eine schöne 1000hm Runde im Deister.  Ich hab gleich wieder Blut geleckt. Deswegen packe ich mein Bike ins Auto und fahre gleich nochmal bei super Sonnenschein dahin.  Pech für alle die jetzt arbeiten müssen.  Ich rock ein paar Trails für euch mit.
> 
> Rainer


 
 neid
welche trails gehen den z.Zt. gut?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Trail-Seeker (17. Mai 2013)

Deister war ich am Sonntag und die Trails am Nordmannsturm, Ü30 & Rackete sind in unterschiedlicher Verfassung aber voll fahrbar. Will am nächsten Freitag (24.) gleich morgens hin, falls jemand mitkommen möchte oder sich mit mir dort treffen will bitte bis Donnerstag hier melden. Startpunkt wäre Sportplatz Basche oder Waldkater oder???

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (18. Mai 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Deister war ich am Sonntag und die Trails am Nordmannsturm, Ü30 & Rackete sind in unterschiedlicher Verfassung aber voll fahrbar. Will am nächsten Freitag (24.) gleich morgens hin, falls jemand mitkommen möchte oder sich mit mir dort treffen will bitte bis Donnerstag hier melden. Startpunkt wäre Sportplatz Basche oder Waldkater oder???
> 
> Gruß M.



Ich hab die kommende Woche noch Urlaub und werde mit Sicherheit auch nochmal in Deister und oder in Harz fahren. Ich behalte Freitag mal im Auge für einen schönen Deistertag.


Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (18. Mai 2013)

Wäre super wenn Du mit dabei wärst

Gruß M.


----------



## Deleted180027 (18. Mai 2013)

So heute war ja wieder mist wetter. Keine Chance mit dem Biken und dazu noch 10 Grad
Aber morgen soll es ja dann ganz anders fahren. Werde wohl nach Achim fahren und dann die weser runter Richtung dörverden oder so.
Hat denn jemand mal lust mit zu kommen ?


----------



## -rabe- (19. Mai 2013)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> So heute war ja wieder mist wetter. Keine Chance mit dem Biken und dazu noch 10 Grad
> Aber morgen soll es ja dann ganz anders fahren. Werde wohl nach Achim fahren und dann die weser runter Richtung dörverden oder so.
> Hat denn jemand mal lust mit zu kommen ?



Auf dem Stück vom Weserradweg kann man sich super mit den Rennradlern messen , aber Tails gibts da keine.
Also leider nix für die Trailjunkies hier .

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (19. Mai 2013)

Wetter war doch gestern ok, da man eh nach spätestens 10 Minuten warm gefahren ist und anfängt zu schwitzen ist es am Ende ja egal wodurch man nass geworden ist. Ein bischen Nieselregen ist da doch eher erfrischend als eine Qual. 
Der Boden war natürlich nicht so schön wie die Tage zuvor und hat einige Körner extra gekostet, dafür war dann der Trainingseffekt größer. 

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (20. Mai 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Auf dem Stück vom Weserradweg kann man sich super mit den Rennradlern messen , aber Tails gibts da keine.
> Also leider nix für die Trailjunkies hier .
> 
> Rainer


 
Hallo zusammen.
Wir waren gestern den Harz Rund um Bad Harzburg rocken.
Grobe Richtung Rabenklippen, Molkenhaus, Radauwasserfall.
War ein super Trailtag bei besten Boden und Wetterverhältnissen.
40km und 1000HM mit viel Matsch und blauem Himmel....einfach geil
Zum Schluss haben wir Jan Zander auf dem Abschlusstrail getroffen und noch nett geplaudert. @Rainer: Mein Canyon hat die 5000HM überschritten ....


----------



## -rabe- (20. Mai 2013)

Ich muss mal sehen ob ich`s die Woche auch noch in Harz schaffe. Das  mache ich mal vom Wetter abhängig. Wenn das so durchwachsen bleibt, werde ich mich aber wohl eher im Deister rumtreiben.

@ Stephan: die Tage komme ich mal den Wein abholen.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (22. Mai 2013)

Heute war ich nach dem vielen Regen nochmal im Deister. Trailmäßig ging nicht viel, aber ich hab mal wieder ein bisschen Trailsuche betrieben und bin auch fündig geworden .
Wie siehts denn mit der Deisterrunde am Freitag aus? Wenn es nicht mehr soooooo viel regnet, sollte eigentlich was gehen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (23. Mai 2013)

Hört sich gut, lass uns am Nachmittag oder gegen Abend nochmal telefonieren.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (23. Mai 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hört sich gut, lass uns am Nachmittag oder gegen Abend nochmal telefonieren.
> 
> Gruß M.




Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (24. Mai 2013)

Eine klasse Deisterrunde bei trockenem Wetter mit dem Trailseeker war das heute wieder .  Meine persönliche Trailliste wird immer länger  und es warten trotzdem immer noch neue Traileinstiege darauf "erfahren" zu werden. 
Ich weiss gar nicht wann ich das alles noch fahren soll. 

@ Stephan: hatte das GPS nicht dabei, aber macht nix, du kennst ja meinen super Orientierungssinn.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (25. Mai 2013)

Wir hatten viel Spaß und mal wieder neue Trails entdeckt, nächsten Freitag bin ich wieder da 

Gruß M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (27. Mai 2013)

Jemand morgen Mittag Zeit auf eine Runde Vilser Holz - Sellingsloh und zurück?
Wenn sich die Sonne schonmal zeigt wollte ich die Gelegenheit nicht verstreichen lassen.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (27. Mai 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Jemand morgen Mittag Zeit auf eine Runde Vilser Holz - Sellingsloh und zurück?
> Wenn sich die Sonne schonmal zeigt wollte ich die Gelegenheit nicht verstreichen lassen.
> 
> Gruß M.



Ich wollte evtl. Mi über Mittag dorthin. Würde mich mal interessieren wie die Bodenverhältnisse dort jetzt sind.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (28. Mai 2013)

Eine super Runde, Sonne satt und ideale Temperaturen. Der Boden war durchweg gut zu fahren, halt etwas schwer nach all dem Regen. Vilserholz ging am besten, fast gar kein Matsch und nur einige leicht feuchte Stellen. Heiligenberg war recht nass und die Brücken/Stege waren super glatt, hab zweimal einen "Powerslide" hingekriegt ohne aus dem Sattel zu müssen. Sellingsloh war wieder ganz ok mit den üblichen matschigen Stellen, hab dort sogar noch einen tollen Flowtrail mit kleinen, Drops und Anlieger gefunden.

Viel Spaß morgen

M.


----------



## -rabe- (28. Mai 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Eine super Runde, Sonne satt und ideale Temperaturen. Der Boden war durchweg gut zu fahren, halt etwas schwer nach all dem Regen. Vilserholz ging am besten, fast gar kein Matsch und nur einige leicht feuchte Stellen. Heiligenberg war recht nass und die Brücken/Stege waren super glatt, hab zweimal einen "Powerslide" hingekriegt ohne aus dem Sattel zu müssen. Sellingsloh war wieder ganz ok mit den üblichen matschigen Stellen, hab dort sogar noch einen tollen Flowtrail mit kleinen, Drops und Anlieger gefunden.
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen
> 
> M.



Das klingt ja vielversprechend. Dann hoffe ich mal auf trockenes Wetter morgen und werde ein bisschen den Sellingsloh rocken.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (2. Juni 2013)

Heute Night Ride Vilser Holz - Heiligenberg - Sellingsloh und zurück, will noch jemand mit?

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (3. Juni 2013)

Für Morgen steht ein Deister-Nachmittag auf dem Zettel. 

Ich starte direkt nach der Frühschicht (14.00) in Richtung Hassel, lade Stephan ein und dann gehts direkt ab in Deister.
Hat noch jemand kurzfristig Zeit und Lust?

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (3. Juni 2013)

Lust hätte ich schon, bin dann aber leider beruflich auf der Insel 

Berichte mal ob der Schraubeweg wieder frei und befahrbar ist.

Viel Spaß M.


----------



## stramm (4. Juni 2013)

Moin Rainer, bin gerade in meiner Nachtschicht aber ab 14Uhr würde bestimmt gut für mich passen. Ich werde heute gleich nachm Erwachen hier n Blick riskieren obs dabei bleibt. 
Wo fahrt ihr denn dann so mit Auto lang?
Bis denne, Michael.


----------



## -rabe- (4. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, von Stephan hab ich noch keine Rückmeldung. Wir kommen dann über NI und könnten uns dort evtl. treffen.

@ Stephan: schick mir mal ne SMS
@ stramm: hast ne PN
@ trailseeker: schade

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (4. Juni 2013)

Habe leider Spätschicht, euch viel spass
Gruss foxi


----------



## -rabe- (4. Juni 2013)

foxi schrieb:


> Habe leider Spätschicht, euch viel spass
> Gruss foxi



Schade, hast wirklich was verpasst. War eine schöne Runde mit strammi. Nette Leute getroffen und coole Trails bei top Wetter gerockt.

PS: Schraubeweg ist noch gesperrt, aber ... 

Rainer


----------



## stramm (4. Juni 2013)

Jup war spitze die Tour, nun die Nachtschicht danach, könnte hart werden ;-)

Hatten heute sogar Prominenz am Start, sind ne Stecke mit dem Herrn Jauch runter.

Hoffe das kriegen wir bald mal wieder hin wenn der Volker keine Spätschicht hat.

Gute Nacht liebe Gemeinde.


----------



## stramm (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo nochmal, etwas kurzfristig wollte ich kurz mitteilen das ich höchstwahrscheinlich heute gegen 15 Uhr mit Alex wieder zum Deister fahre.
Bei Interesse, ein Platz wäre aufm Auto noch frei, sonst allen noch nen schönen Tag.

Michael.


----------



## -rabe- (11. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen, wollte mal kurz von meiner gestrigen Harztour berichten. Sind nette 60km mit gut 1400hm geworden. Start und Ziel war in Ilsenburg,   dazwischen kamen dann so Sachen wie Ilsenstein, Plessenburg, Schindelstieg, Höllenstieg (leider das Bike bergauf geschleppt), dann weiter Richtung Schierke übern Erdbeerkopf, Feuersteinklippe, Pfarrstieg und Bobbahn.
Nach Gesuche im Wald dann Richtung Drei Annen Hohne und wieder steil nach oben, teils geschoben und getragen über die Bären- und Leistenklippe um dann wieder schön verblockt die Hohneklippen runter zu fahren.
Kraft und Zeit wurden langsam knapp, also Forstautobahn zur Bremer Hütte, um von dort den wohl ultimativen Flowtrail - Bremer Weg und Heinrich Heine Weg bis direkt wieder nach Ilsenburg bis vors Hotel.


super Wetter, super anstrengend und super geil.

Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (12. Juni 2013)

Moin Rainer,

gibt es einen GPS-Track zum nachfahren?
Gruß, mattin


----------



## Trail-Seeker (12. Juni 2013)

Für alle Frühaufsteher, wir wollen am Sonntag Morgen im Deister eine Runde drehen. Start spätestens um 08.00, wo genau ist noch nicht geklärt.

Falls jemand mit will bitte hier melden.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (12. Juni 2013)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Moin Rainer,
> 
> gibt es einen GPS-Track zum nachfahren?
> Gruß, mattin



Nee, aufgezeichnet hab ich nichts. Ich fahre ja immer noch gerne nach Papier und Intuition. Außerdem war ich schon öfter in der Gegend und kenne mich da ein bisschen aus.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (15. Juni 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Für alle Frühaufsteher, wir wollen am Sonntag Morgen im Deister eine Runde drehen. Start spätestens um 08.00, wo genau ist noch nicht geklärt.
> 
> Falls jemand mit will bitte hier melden.
> 
> Gruß M.


 
Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß. 

Habt ihr mitbekommen das auf der Rakete Abrissarbeiten der Forst im Gange sein sollen? :kotz: Also schön die Augen offen halten.

Ich werde wohl am Mi den 26.06. gegen Mittag in Deister starten. Muss aber auch pünktlich wegen Nachtschicht wieder zurück sein. Wird dann also eine entspannte Trailtour zwischen Bantorf und Nordmannsturm.
Vielleicht will ja noch jemand mit?
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo Rainer,
würde schon mitfahren. Hätte aber eher Lust auf eine "anspruchsvolle" Trailtour...
Gruß Ben


----------



## -rabe- (16. Juni 2013)

benclimb schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> würde schon mitfahren. Hätte aber eher Lust auf eine "anspruchsvolle" Trailtour...
> Gruß Ben



Da werden wir uns bestimmt einig.
Im Schnitt fahren wir im Deister immer ca 40 -50km und etwa 1000hm.

Rainer


----------



## benclimb (16. Juni 2013)

Alles klar. Bin gerade auf der Rückreise, aber Wetter soll ja bis Mi halten. Dann bin ich dabei


----------



## foxi (16. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch müsste bei mir auch gehen' melde also schon mal Interesse an, bin gespannt was so neues gibt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## -rabe- (16. Juni 2013)

Nur das wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden, ich will erst am 26.06. los. Das ist nicht der kommende, sondern der Mi die Woche drauf.

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (17. Juni 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Nur das wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden, ich will erst am 26.06. los. Das ist nicht der kommende, sondern der Mi die Woche drauf.
> 
> Rainer


 
Ja,Ja....mit diesen Terminen kann man schon mal durcheinander geraten.. Schade wäre bei der Ilsenburg-Runde sehr gerne dabei gewesen.
Aber die blöde Arbeit funkt manchmal dazwischen.
Bevor Du mal wieder im wunderschönen Hassel bist, klingel mal durch.
Habe am Wochenende 95km, 700HM Hometrail-Runde gedreht. 
Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Rainer,

hast Du schon eine Idee wann Du in Verden los fahren willst, könnte es wohl auch einrichten bei der Runde dabei zu sein.

Gruß M.


----------



## Deleted180027 (17. Juni 2013)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Ja,Ja....mit diesen Terminen kann man schon mal durcheinander geraten.. Schade wäre bei der Ilsenburg-Runde sehr gerne dabei gewesen.
> Aber die blöde Arbeit funkt manchmal dazwischen.
> Bevor Du mal wieder im wunderschönen Hassel bist, klingel mal durch.
> Habe am Wochenende 95km, 700HM Hometrail-Runde gedreht.
> Gruß Stephan


 
Hi

Wo kommen denn die 700 HM her ?
Ich dachte das ist alles flach hier (auser im Harz). 
Hassel ist ja nicht weit weg von mir. Wann fahren wir denn mal zusammen ?


----------



## foxi (17. Juni 2013)

Man beachte die 95km - Stephan 
 OK und da war ich auf dem falschen Dampfer, dachte diesen Mittwoch hab die Zahlen einfach nicht ernstgenommen
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## benclimb (17. Juni 2013)

Man diese Termine.... Also gut der 26. ist mal im Speicher.
Aber was ist Mittwoch dieser Woche? Hat da auch einer Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Diamondbacker (17. Juni 2013)

quote=foxi;10695841]Man beachte die 95km - Stephan 
 OK und da war ich auf dem falschen Dampfer, dachte diesen Mittwoch hab die Zahlen einfach nicht ernstgenommen
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk 2[/quote]

Hey Foxi,
...der Teufel liegt ja oft im Detail. Es waren Hometrail-Runde(n).
Eine 60km, 500HM Runde durch Sellingsloh, Heiligen Berg, Vilser Holz am Freitag Abend. Und eine Frühaufsteher-Runde am Sonntag. Abfahrt 05:30 Uhr Richtung Sellingsloh mit 35km, 200HM und tollem Sonnenaufgang.
Am Stück kann ich so eine Runde nur mit Rainer fahren. @benclimb: wir sollten das wohl mal hinbekommen mit einer ordentlichen Tour.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (17. Juni 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> hast Du schon eine Idee wann Du in Verden los fahren willst, könnte es wohl auch einrichten bei der Runde dabei zu sein.
> 
> Gruß M.



Starten würde ich zwischen 12.00 und 13.00Uhr ab Verden. Muß ja pünktlich zur Nachtschicht wieder zurück sein.

95km, Respekt Stephan.Das hält mein Hintern aus Trainingsmangel wohl zur Zeit nicht durch.
Eine schöne Ilsenburg Tour werden wir aber dieses Jahr bestimmt nochmal hinbekommen.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (17. Juni 2013)

Mmmhh, 

wenn ich den einen Termin am Nachmittag verschoben kriege bin ich zu 100% nächste Woche dabei.

Am Wochenende werde ich erstmal die Vogesen erkunden, Hilfe gibt es von einigen Locals, sollte also ganz spaßig werden.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (17. Juni 2013)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> quote=foxi;10695841]Man beachte die 95km - Stephan
> OK und da war ich auf dem falschen Dampfer, dachte diesen Mittwoch hab die Zahlen einfach nicht ernstgenommen
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk 2


 
Hey Foxi,
...der Teufel liegt ja oft im Detail. Es waren Hometrail-Runde(n).
Eine 60km, 500HM Runde durch Sellingsloh, Heiligen Berg, Vilser Holz am Freitag Abend. Und eine Frühaufsteher-Runde am Sonntag. Abfahrt 05:30 Uhr Richtung Sellingsloh mit 35km, 200HM und tollem Sonnenaufgang.
Am Stück kann ich so eine Runde nur mit Rainer fahren.
Gruß Stephan[/QUOTE]

Achsoooo, gerade gesehen. Waren zwei Runden. Ich dachte schon du hast den ganzen Tag auf dem Bike gesessen.

Rainer


----------



## benclimb (19. Juni 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Starten würde ich zwischen 12.00 und 13.00Uhr ab Verden. Muß ja pünktlich zur Nachtschicht wieder zurück sein.
> Rainer



Das schaffe ich nicht, da auch (ungewollt) wieder in der Nachtschicht. Donnerstag wäre mir lieber, da ist der Spuk vorbei.
Gruß Ben


----------



## -rabe- (21. Juni 2013)

benclimb schrieb:


> Das schaffe ich nicht, da auch (ungewollt) wieder in der Nachtschicht. Donnerstag wäre mir lieber, da ist der Spuk vorbei.
> Gruß Ben



Da bin ich dann gerade mittendrin im Nachtschichtturn 

Vielleicht schaffe ich dann Do oder Fr Nachmittag nochmal eine Sellingsloh- oder Krähentour. Das kann ich dann aber auch nur kurzfristig entscheiden.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted180027 (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute

gleich um ca 11 Uhr, werde ich dann auf den Weg nach Hassel sein.
Wollte ich immer schon mal hin.
Ist da jemand auf den gleichen weg bzw in der Nähe ?
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja...
Würde mich mal freuen, aber ich muss noch trainieren, bin bisher nicht wirklich viel gefahren, weil ich beruflich sehr viel unterwegs bin.
Also euch ein schönes Wochenende.

Bis dann

Tim


----------



## -rabe- (25. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen, wie schon angekündigt fahre ich morgen Mittag in Deister. 
Wie siehts aus?? Wer hat noch Zeit und Lust ein paar schöne Trails zu rocken?? 

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (25. Juni 2013)

Wenn die kleine morgen wieder fit ist und in den Kindergarten kann bin ich mit am Start. 
Melde mich gegen Abend nochmal...

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (25. Juni 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Wenn die kleine morgen wieder fit ist und in den Kindergarten kann bin ich mit am Start.
> Melde mich gegen Abend nochmal...
> 
> Gruß M.



...gute Besserung für deine Kleine. Für sie und für dich.  

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (25. Juni 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> moin zusammen, wie schon angekündigt fahre ich morgen mittag in deister.
> Wie siehts aus?? Wer hat noch zeit und lust ein paar schöne trails zu rocken??
> 
> Rainer


 

ich...ich...ich!!!:d


----------



## Trail-Seeker (25. Juni 2013)

Bin leider für morgen raus, darf weiterhin Krankendienst schieben, schade.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (26. Juni 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Bin leider für morgen raus, darf weiterhin Krankendienst schieben, schade.
> 
> Gruß M.



Ja schade, vielleicht klappt`s ja das nächste mal wieder.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (27. Juni 2013)

Alter Schwede, dass war aber wieder ein fette Runde heute. Die ersten 15km alleine, danach sind dann Stephan und Olaf dazugestoßen. Sind dann insgesamt knapp 50 km mit 1250hm und zum Schluß auch noch Krämpfen in den Beinen geworden. Aber Wetter und Boden waren perfekt. Allerdings mussten wir auf zwei Trails ganz schöne Äste wegräumen bzw Bäume umkurven. Da waren die Waldbesitzer ganz schön aktiv.

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (27. Juni 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, dass war aber wieder ein fette Runde heute. Die ersten 15km alleine, danach sind dann Stephan und Olaf dazugestoßen. Sind dann insgesamt knapp 50 km mit 1250hm und zum Schluß auch noch Krämpfen in den Beinen geworden. Aber Wetter und Boden waren perfekt. Allerdings mussten wir auf zwei Trails ganz schöne Äste wegräumen bzw Bäume umkurven. Da waren die Waldbesitzer ganz schön aktiv.
> 
> Rainer


 
Moin Raini,
war ein super-cooler Trailtag im Deister. Olaf und ich waren total geflasht. Dein Abschlußtrail hat Suchtpotential.
Schade war nur das auf dem Teerweg der Waldbesitzer Baum-Mikado gespielt hat.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute, lese gerade von euren schönen deister Ausflug, konnte leider nicht. Würde heute Nachmittag dort mal ne Tour drehen wollen, wie sieht's aus vielleicht noch jemand. Denke so nachm Mittagessen als losgehen.
ciao Michael.


----------



## -rabe- (30. Juni 2013)

stramm schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, lese gerade von euren schönen deister Ausflug, konnte leider nicht. Würde heute Nachmittag dort mal ne Tour drehen wollen, wie sieht's aus vielleicht noch jemand. Denke so nachm Mittagessen als losgehen.
> ciao Michael.



Ich bin heute leider raus , wünsch dir aber viel Spass. 

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (2. Juli 2013)

Nabend,

ich habe am Wochenende viel Freizeit und wollte Samstag und Sonntag in den Deister. Samstag allerdings erst ab 14:00, Sonntag wäre ich flexibel falls jemand dazu kommen möchte. 

Es bestünde auch noch eine Option Montag am späten Nachmittag.

Gruß m.


----------



## -rabe- (3. Juli 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich habe am Wochenende viel Freizeit und wollte Samstag und Sonntag in den Deister. Samstag allerdings erst ab 14:00, Sonntag wäre ich flexibel falls jemand dazu kommen möchte.
> 
> ...



Schade, die Tage hab ich keine Zeit. 
Ich werde aber wohl am Dienstag eine Frühschicht  im Deister machen.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (3. Juli 2013)

Schade Rainer,

hätte dir gerne noch die Trails am Waldkater und Annaturm gezeigt.

Könnte auch noch nächste Woche Mi, Do und Fr Nachmittag/Abend anbieten.


Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (3. Juli 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Schade Rainer,
> 
> hätte dir gerne noch die Trails am Waldkater und Annaturm gezeigt.
> 
> ...


 
Können wir mal im Auge behalten, ich hab die drei Tage nämlich Frühschicht. Vielleicht geht da was.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (3. Juli 2013)

Das hört sich doch gut an, würde mich freuen wenn wir mal wieder ein Runde gemeinsam drehen würden.

Gruß M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (4. Juli 2013)

@-rabe-

Ist der Schraubeweg eigentlich wieder befahrbar?

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (5. Juli 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> @-rabe-
> 
> Ist der Schraubeweg eigentlich wieder befahrbar?
> 
> Gruß M.



Ja, ist frei.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (5. Juli 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Können wir mal im Auge behalten, ich hab die drei Tage nämlich Frühschicht. Vielleicht geht da was.
> 
> Rainer




So wie es jetzt aussieht würde bei mir Donnerstag am besten passen, Freitag würde auch noch gehen aber dann sollte wir auch gleich nach der Frühschicht los da ich um 20:30 schon wieder in HB sein muß.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (6. Juli 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> So wie es jetzt aussieht würde bei mir Donnerstag am besten passen, Freitag würde auch noch gehen aber dann sollte wir auch gleich nach der Frühschicht los da ich um 20:30 schon wieder in HB sein muß.
> 
> Gruß M.



Wenn dann ginge bei mir auch Donnerstag am besten.  
Freitag wollte ich auch nach Bremen. ( Breminale) 

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (6. Juli 2013)

Super, dann lass uns doch gleich um 14:00 die Räder aufladen und in den Deister fahren.

Gruß M.


----------



## Meiwok (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo Loide,
wir waren in den Dolomiten, 4 Tage Supertrails und viel Spass

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMxpxxwrNz8"]corvara trail - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Trail-Seeker (10. Juli 2013)

Bin morgen ab ca 14.30 im Deister am Start, hat jemand Interesse an einer Runde?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (11. Juli 2013)

Mensch Rainer,

Du hast was verpasst, war eine super Runde und hab wieder einiges an neuen Einstiegen entdeckt, werde morgen Nachmittag gleich mal einige testen. 

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (12. Juli 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Mensch Rainer,
> 
> Du hast was verpasst, war eine super Runde und hab wieder einiges an neuen Einstiegen entdeckt, werde morgen Nachmittag gleich mal einige testen.
> 
> Gruß M.


 


@ Wolfgang: 

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (16. Juli 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab gerade mal meinen Kalender durchgeguckt. Und was sehe ich?

Donnerstag, Freitag und Samstag,  jeweils Nachmittags Zeit zum biken

Da ich auch schon wieder extrem an Deisterentzug leide, ist wohl klar wohin die Reise geht. 
Meine grobe Planung währe daher Donnerstag und Samstag Nachmittag jeweils eine schöne Deistertrailtour zu machen. Dazwischen könnte man am Freitag zur Entspannung ja evtl. noch die hemiischen Trails ein bisschen rocken.

Am coolsten währe natürlich wenn ich nicht alleine los muss und der eine oder andere auch noch Zeit hätte.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (16. Juli 2013)

Nabend Rainer,

schade da habe ich leider keine Zeit, bin dann in Ischgl und Samnaun Trails rocken 

Bin ab August wieder dabei.

Gruß M.


----------



## Diamondbacker (17. Juli 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich hab gerade mal meinen Kalender durchgeguckt. Und was sehe ich?
> 
> ...


 
Rocken werden wir auch!!!!
Aber auf dem Deichbrand-Festival. Dir aber viel Spaß Rainer!!!
Nächstes mal bin ich mit am Start.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## foxi (17. Juli 2013)

Bin am Arbeiten aber ab nächste Woche ist frei.
Rainer, Schüssel ist angekommen - thanks

Ich will auch wieder Alps. Trailseeker Grüß mir die SessvenaHütte und Fimba wenn de vorbeikommst

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## -rabe- (18. Juli 2013)

Naja, wenn denn keiner Zeit hat werde ich mal alleine starten.
Nicht schön, aber lieber alleine biken als in der Gruppe arbeiten.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (1. August 2013)

Hat jemand kommenden Dienstag Nachmittag Zeit und Lust zu biken? 
Sellingsloh, Bruchhausen, Krähe oder Deister währen so die Hotspots meiner Wahl.

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (2. August 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Hat jemand kommenden Dienstag Nachmittag Zeit und Lust zu biken?
> Sellingsloh, Bruchhausen, Krähe oder Deister währen so die Hotspots meiner Wahl.
> 
> Rainer


 
Moin Rainer!! 

es wird Zeit das wir mal wieder die Hometrails rocken!
Ich könnte Dienstag kurzfristig frei nehmen.
Ich stelle mir einen frühen Starttermin (9:00Uhr) ab Hassel vor.
Es sollten nach meinem Geschmack schon so 75km und 600HM werden. Mittags Brotzeit an der Klostermühle inklusive.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## -rabe- (2. August 2013)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin Rainer!!
> 
> es wird Zeit das wir mal wieder die Hometrails rocken!
> Ich könnte Dienstag kurzfristig frei nehmen.
> ...



Klingt gut, geht so aber leider nicht.
Ich hab Vormittag noch zwei Termine und komme nicht vor 13.00 aus Verden weg.
Alternativ könnten wir um ca 14.00 in Hassel starten und trotzdem 75km fahren. Müssen wir halt ein bißchen schneller treten und nicht so viele Pausen machen. 

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (6. August 2013)

Bin gerade von meiner Hometrail Tour zurück. Sellingsloh - Bruchhausen -Heiligenberg - Sellingsloh, schön wars 
Donnerstag Nachmittag werde ich wohl nochmal auf eine Feierabendrund, aufbrechen. Evtl auch in die Krähe. Hat noch jemand Bock ?

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (6. August 2013)

Bock schon, bin aber für die Firma unterwegs in GB. 

Sa oder So Frühschicht im Deister, wenn Du mit willst lass es mich wissen.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (6. August 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Bock schon, bin aber für die Firma unterwegs in GB.
> 
> Sa oder So Frühschicht im Deister, wenn Du mit willst lass es mich wissen.
> 
> Gruß M.



Schade , WE geht bei mir leider nicht.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (25. August 2013)

kurz und schmerzlos:
Dienstag Nachmittag starte ich zur Feierabendrunde im Sellingsloh oder in der Krähe.
Samstag Nachmittag fahre ich dann in Deister.
Hat jemand Zeit mitzukommen?

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (25. August 2013)

Samstag müste ich mal verhandeln ob da was geht.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (27. August 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Samstag müste ich mal verhandeln ob da was geht.
> 
> Gruß M.



Da wünsche ich dir mal viel Verhandlungsgeschick 

Rainer


----------



## benclimb (31. August 2013)

Ist Sonntag (Morgen) wieder jemand bei Steyerberg unterwegs?
Gruss Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichflitzer (5. September 2013)

Hallo Ben, ich war noch nie am Steyerberg. Ist das Gelände für ein SL1 geeignet? Gruß Axel


----------



## benclimb (5. September 2013)

Hallo!
Was meinst Du mit SL1? Das Meiste kann man dort mit nem Hardtail fahren. Sind überwiegend Single Trails im Wald, wo es auch ein wenig Relief hat.
Gruss Ben


----------



## Deichflitzer (5. September 2013)

Hallo Ben, es ist ein Cannondale Trail SL1. Gruß Axel


----------



## Meiwok (13. September 2013)

Deichflitzer schrieb:


> Hallo Ben, ich war noch nie am Steyerberg. Ist das Gelände für ein SL1 geeignet? Gruß Axel


 
Hallo Deichflitzer,
einen Steyerberg gibt es nicht. das ist ein Ort.
Hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt vor 2 Jahren. Ist jetzt viel besser geworden. Wir arbeiten dran
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=565ylL1Ga9I"]steyerberg trials - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## benclimb (14. September 2013)

Dann machen wir vieleicht mal wieder ein neues Video. Ich habe im Oktober wieder Zeit dafür.


----------



## Deichflitzer (15. September 2013)

Vielen Dank Meiwok!!!!

Wie lange kann man da fahren? Ohne im Kreis zufahren...


----------



## benclimb (16. September 2013)

Hallo Axel,
aus Bremen kommend bist Du schneller in Bruchhausen-Vilsen (Sellingsloh). Da gibt es hier im Forum auch noch ein paar Locals, die die Gegend dort gut kennen.
Aber die Abwechslung macht es ja auch.... Im Steyerberger Gebiet kann man gut 2-3 h unterwegs sein ohne etwas wiederholt zu haben.


----------



## Deichflitzer (16. September 2013)

Hallo Benclimb, das hört sich gut an!!!! Du kennst dich bei Beiden stellen aus? Gruß Axel


----------



## -rabe- (17. September 2013)

Wenn noch jemand Zeit und Lust haben sollte... Samstag Nachmittag wollte ich im Deister eine Runde drehen . Ich hoffe mal auf halbwegs trockenes Wetter, dann werde ich gegen 13.30 ab Verden starten.
Sollte das Wetter zu unbeständig sein, gehts wohl "nur" in Sellingsloh und co.

Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (18. September 2013)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand Zeit und Lust haben sollte... Samstag Nachmittag wollte ich im Deister eine Runde drehen . Ich hoffe mal auf halbwegs trockenes Wetter, dann werde ich gegen 13.30 ab Verden starten.
> Sollte das Wetter zu unbeständig sein, gehts wohl "nur" in Sellingsloh und co.
> 
> Rainer


 
Moin Rainer,

bin heile aus der Tiroler-Zugspitzarena zurück. War ein geiler Urlaub mit coolen Trails. Am Samstag sind wir schon wieder mit Olafs WOMO auf dem Weg zum Gardasee!! Eine Woche Biken bis zum Abwinken bei lauen 24 Grad und 10 Stunden Sonne am Tag.
Nimm Dir kurzfristig eine Woche frei und komm mit ins Bike-Paradies!!!!
Ein Platz ist für Dich immer frei.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (18. September 2013)

Deichflitzer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Meiwok!!!!
> 
> Wie lange kann man da fahren? Ohne im Kreis zufahren...


 
Wir können Dich am Somorgen ab 10:00 Uhr gerne ein bißchen durch den Wald führen. 2 neue kleine Hopser sind auch dabei
gruß meiwok


----------



## -rabe- (20. September 2013)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin Rainer,
> 
> bin heile aus der Tiroler-Zugspitzarena zurück. War ein geiler Urlaub mit coolen Trails. Am Samstag sind wir schon wieder mit Olafs WOMO auf dem Weg zum Gardasee!! Eine Woche Biken bis zum Abwinken bei lauen 24 Grad und 10 Stunden Sonne am Tag.
> Nimm Dir kurzfristig eine Woche frei und komm mit ins Bike-Paradies!!!!
> ...



Moin Stephan,
vielleicht schaffe ich es ja im nächsten Jahr mit euch an den Gardasee.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spass, kommt heile wieder und schönen Gruss an die Jungs.

Rainer


----------



## Deichflitzer (20. September 2013)

Hallo Meiwok,

dann freue ich mich auf den 29.9.2013. ))

bis denne

axel


----------



## Meiwok (1. Oktober 2013)

wir fahren am 2.10. ab 10:00 uhr, wahrscheinlich mooshütte, deistertrails. wenn jemand lust hat mit zu kommen. wir bis jetzt zu zweit
Wolfgang


----------



## benclimb (5. Oktober 2013)

Bin zwar nach einer Grippe noch bischen schwach auf der Brust, wollte aber mal fragen, ob Ihr Morgen wieder in Steyerberg unterwegs seid. (Am 2. ging aus o.g. Grund bei mir gar nichts)
Gruss Ben


----------



## Meiwok (5. Oktober 2013)

hier einer neuer Film von uns
http://youtu.be/ZiKiysyewNw
Gruß Meiwok


----------



## benclimb (8. Oktober 2013)

Habe leider am Sonntag keinen von Euch getroffen, dann nach 3h Solofahrt noch ein bischen bei Euch gebuddelt. Vielleicht zeigt ihr am am Sonntag den 20.10. die "Neuerungen" mal, z.B. im Bereich Friesland und auf dem Video ;-)
Wenn jemand Zeit im November hat,  habe wohl dann noch frei und mache auch gern mal wieder eine Deisterrunde etc.


----------



## Meiwok (9. Oktober 2013)

benclimb schrieb:


> Habe leider am Sonntag keinen von Euch getroffen, dann nach 3h Solofahrt noch ein bischen bei Euch gebuddelt. Vielleicht zeigt ihr am am Sonntag den 20.10. die "Neuerungen" mal, z.B. im Bereich Friesland und auf dem Video ;-)
> Wenn jemand Zeit im November hat,  habe wohl dann noch frei und mache auch gern mal wieder eine Deisterrunde etc.



ok, das geht wohl. ich bin dann wieder da. Vielleicht kommt Deichflitzer ja auch
Gruß wOLFGANG


----------



## Deichflitzer (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich komme Sonntag Morgen um 10:00 Uhr Uhr dazu. Das Wetter macht ja wohl auch mit) Bis Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich meinte den 20.10, da ich selbst gerade unterwegs bin (Malle).
Meiwock ist wohl auch vorher nicht da.
Letzten Sonntag hatte ich dort niemanden angetroffen, Deichflitzter wenn Du keine weitere Telefonnummer hast, ist es also Risiko, dass Du Morgen dann auch allein fahren musst...


----------



## Meiwok (19. Oktober 2013)

morgen fahren wir (wenigstens zu zweit erst mal)


----------



## benclimb (24. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht es kommenden Samstag mit einer Deisterrunde aus, Sonntag soll das Wetter ja bereits umschlagen. Ich würde mal vorschlagen 9:30 Treff Parkplatz bei der Gaststätte Bantofer Höhe.
Hat jemand Interesse?
PS: Es gibt ein paar neue/wiederbelebte Trails im Bereich Marklohe (Gutspark), Lemke-Wohlenhauser Forst und Oyler Wald (Der Weg am Oyler Mühlenbach ist jetzt wieder (fast) durchgängig begeh-/fahrbar.


----------



## -rabe- (24. Oktober 2013)

benclimb schrieb:


> Wie sieht es kommenden Samstag mit einer Deisterrunde aus, Sonntag soll das Wetter ja bereits umschlagen. Ich würde mal vorschlagen 9:30 Treff Parkplatz bei der Gaststätte Bantofer Höhe.
> Hat jemand Interesse?
> PS: Es gibt ein paar neue/wiederbelebte Trails im Bereich Marklohe (Gutspark), Lemke-Wohlenhauser Forst und Oyler Wald (Der Weg am Oyler Mühlenbach ist jetzt wieder (fast) durchgängig begeh-/fahrbar.



Am Wochenende hab ich leider keine Zeit.
Wenn die Wetterlage hält, wollte ich Dienstag Nachmittag in Deister. 
Rund um Marklohe war ich aber auch schon ewig nicht mehr. Wenn du Di.den Guide spielst währe das auch eine Option. 

Rainer


----------



## benclimb (25. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich machen. Wettervorhersage für nächste Woche ist zwar grausig.... aber schauen wir mal. (Vermutlich ist dann wieder jede Menge Laub über die Trails geblasen...) Schick mir aber mal eine pn mit Deiner Handynummer, dann können wir uns kurzfristig verabreden.


----------



## -rabe- (25. Oktober 2013)

benclimb schrieb:


> Kann ich machen. Wettervorhersage für nächste Woche ist zwar grausig.... aber schauen wir mal. (Vermutlich ist dann wieder jede Menge Laub über die Trails geblasen...) Schick mir aber mal eine pn mit Deiner Handynummer, dann können wir uns kurzfristig verabreden.



 
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiwok (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Ben. Kannst du uns am Sonntag morgen alles zeigen?
Meiwok


----------



## benclimb (26. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich machen. Müsstet Ihr aber nach Marklohe kommen. Allerdings ist das Gebiet ja nicht so gross wie bei Steyerberg. Also nicht enttäuscht sein ;-)


----------



## gewichtheber (2. November 2013)

Heute im Sellingsloh!
Gruß, Martin


----------



## Urlauber12 (13. November 2013)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Heute im Sellingsloh!
> Gruß, Martin



Hallo Martin,
bin ganz neu in der "Szene", komme aus Nähe Nienburg. Würde mich interessieren was in Sellingsloh los ist, lohnt es sich da mal hinzufahren ?


----------



## gewichtheber (13. November 2013)

Urlauber12 schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> bin ganz neu in der "Szene", komme aus Nähe Nienburg. Würde mich interessieren was in Sellingsloh los ist, lohnt es sich da mal hinzufahren ?



"Was los" ist immer dann, wenn ich da bin 
Im Sellingsloh kann man halt mal ein paar zaghafte Höhenmeter trainieren und man findet ein paar kleine Trails. Ob die Anreise von Nienburg dafür lohnt weiss ich nicht..
Was für eine Art Mountainbiker bist du denn? 
Gruß, martin


----------



## Urlauber12 (13. November 2013)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> "Was los" ist immer dann, wenn ich da bin
> Im Sellingsloh kann man halt mal ein paar zaghafte Höhenmeter trainieren und man findet ein paar kleine Trails. Ob die Anreise von Nienburg dafür lohnt weiss ich nicht..
> Was für eine Art Mountainbiker bist du denn?
> Gruß, martin



Wenn ich das mal wüßte   Fange gerade erst an, das Bike werde ich Ende der Woche erhalten (Scott Aspect 630). Ich bin eigentlich weniger auf Geschwindigkeit aus, lieber gemütlich rumkraxeln
Gruß
Peter


----------



## gewichtheber (13. November 2013)

Dann probier es ruhig mal aus, so groß ist der Sellingsloh nicht, man findet sich schon wieder raus.


----------



## TrailSeeker70 (16. November 2013)

Urlauber12 schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> bin ganz neu in der "Szene", komme aus Nähe Nienburg. Würde mich interessieren was in Sellingsloh los ist, lohnt es sich da mal hinzufahren ?



Hallo Peter,

gratuliere zum neuen Bike! Kleiner Tipp wenn Du aus Nienburg oder Umgebung kommst: Jeden Samstag um 14:00 Uhr trifft sich zur Zeit (im Herbst/Winter) eine Gruppe von MTB'ler bei Jos Habraken (GIANT Store) zum trainieren. Dort sind sowohl "Einsteiger" als auch "Profis". Du brauchst kein GIANT MTB zu haben, oder Dein Rad bei Jos gekauft zu haben, keine Sorge. Da sind die unterschiedlichsten Marken vertreten. Das Ganze kommt von Jos und dem MTV Holtdorf und ist kostenlos. Hartmut und Jos geben dort gerne Tipps. 

Von Jos aus geht es in einem kleinem Waldgebiet bei Nienburg (weis den Namen gerade nicht, nicht Krähe), wo es einen ca. 2 km Rundkurs mit ein paar kleinen Hügeln gibt.

Ich selber komme aus Dörverden und bin ab und zu da.

So bei dem Wetter und der Jahreszeit ist das eine ganz gute Geschichte um fit zu bleiben. Allerdings freue mich aber wieder auf besseres Wetter und längere Tage um mal wieder in der Eifel oder in der Lüneburger Heide zu biken, oder auch mal im Harz oder Sauerland. Zumindest mal wieder auf längere Touren 

PS: Im Sellingsloh ärgern mich zumindest im Sommer immer die Brennnesseln, oder ich habe da noch nicht den richtigen Weg gefunden  

Bis dann...
... Andreas


----------



## Meiwok (16. November 2013)

Urlauber12 schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> bin ganz neu in der "Szene", komme aus Nähe Nienburg. Würde mich interessieren was in Sellingsloh los ist, lohnt es sich da mal hinzufahren ?


Hallo Peter,
kannst auch bei uns mitfahren in Steyerberg. Wir fahren immer Sonntags ab 10:00 ca. 2 Std durch den Wald. Bloß keine Straße, das ist verboten
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiKiysyewNw"]Steyerberg Trails - YouTube[/nomedia]
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Urlauber12 (16. November 2013)

Meiwok schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> kannst auch bei uns mitfahren in Steyerberg. Wir fahren immer Sonntags ab 10:00 ca. 2 Std durch den Wald. Bloß keine Straße, das ist verboten
> Steyerberg Trails - YouTube
> Gruß Wolfgang



Siehe PN ...
Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber12 (16. November 2013)

TrailSeeker70 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> gratuliere zum neuen Bike! Kleiner Tipp wenn Du aus Nienburg oder Umgebung kommst: Jeden Samstag um 14:00 Uhr trifft sich zur Zeit (im Herbst/Winter) eine Gruppe von MTB'ler bei Jos Habraken (GIANT Store) zum trainieren.



Danke für den Tipp - heute hab ich es leider verpaßt, aber ich werd mal kommen ...


----------



## benclimb (16. November 2013)

War heute lieber im Deister. Da gab's die Sonne bereits ab 10:00 Uhr. Und es war weniger matschig als gedacht... Sollte dort sicher Morgen auch noch mal gut werden, aber da bin ich dann auch in Steyerberg dabei.


----------



## Urlauber12 (16. November 2013)

benclimb schrieb:


> War heute lieber im Deister. Da gab's die Sonne bereits ab 10:00 Uhr. Und es war weniger matschig als gedacht... Sollte dort sicher Morgen auch noch mal gut werden, aber da bin ich dann auch in Steyerberg dabei.



Weißt du genaueres ? Wo genau ?


----------



## -rabe- (21. November 2013)

Wenn sich das Wetter auch übers Wochenende so trocken und sonnig hält, werde ich Samstag Nachmittag mal wieder eine Runde über die heimischen Trails drehen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust dabei zu sein.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (22. November 2013)

Hallo Rainer,

wann genau und wo willst Du los, wäre gerne dabei wenn es passt.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (23. November 2013)

Ich würde  13.00 ab Verden starten, direkt in Sellingsloh fahren und dort parken.
Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (23. November 2013)

Könnte klappen, melde mich per Handy bei dir wenn wir vom einkaufen zurück sind.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Trail-Seeker (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Rainer,

wie sieht es bei dir am Freitag Vormittag aus ich wollte zwischen 9.00 und 13.00 eine Runde drehen.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (10. Dezember 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> wie sieht es bei dir am Freitag Vormittag aus ich wollte zwischen 9.00 und 13.00 eine Runde drehen.
> 
> Gruß M.



Ich hab ab morgen Nachtschicht. Da ist dann zwischen 9.00 und 13.00 gerade meine Tiefschlafphase.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (11. Dezember 2013)

Schade, aber vieleicht ergibt sich ja was zwischen den Feiertagen.

Gruß M.


----------



## gewichtheber (15. Dezember 2013)

Kurz nach dem Mittag werde ich nahe BruVi starten und bis in den Sellingsloh vorstoßen, vielleicht trifft man ja mal wen unterwegs, ist recht ruhig geworden in letzter Zeit dort 

Nachtrag: Sturm und Kälte haben einigen Ecken ganz schön zugesetzt. Gegen den Harvester und die geldgeilen Waldbesitzer mit ihren Kettensägen und Autos kommt ein Orkan aber eher wie ein Schulbub daher 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1532008]
	
[/URL]


----------



## -rabe- (21. Dezember 2013)

Moin zusammen,
irgendwie muss ich dieses Jahr nochmal aufs Bike. Ich werde am Mo den 30.12. noch eine Jahresabschluss Runde drehen. Vorher kriege ich nix hin.  Währe cool wenn ich nicht alleine los muss. Ich werde wohl über Mittag eine gepflegte Tour vom Sellingsloh nach Bruchhausen und zurück machen. Zwischendurch gibts dann eine Glühwein beim Haus am See.
Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (22. Dezember 2013)

Die Idee klingt ja gar nicht mal schlecht. Ich komme allerdings aus BruVi. Wann und wo wolltest du denn genau starten?


----------



## -rabe- (22. Dezember 2013)

Starten werde ich wohl am späten Vormittag so gegen 11.00. Ob von Hoyahagen oder BruVi aus,  ist mir relativ egal. Da bin ich flexibel.
Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (22. Dezember 2013)

Ach Mist, ich dachte es wäre morgen 
An dem tag ist hier in Uenzen der Vorsilvesterlauf, bei dem ich natürlich starten will.
Morgen passt es nicht zufällig, oder nächsten Freitag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (22. Dezember 2013)

Nee, die anderen Tage wird bei mir nix.
Rainer


----------



## Hobb (22. Dezember 2013)

Freitag Sellingsloh wäre wohl was für mich.


----------



## gewichtheber (24. Dezember 2013)

MTB oder Crosser? Willst du am Sellingsloh parken oder kommst du mit dem Rad angereist?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Rainer,

30.12. Um 11:00 sollte bei mir passen

Werde aber auch am 28. Schon unterwegs sein, ob Deister oder Sellingsloh wird noch entschieden.

Gruß M.


----------



## Hobb (24. Dezember 2013)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> MTB oder Crosser? Willst du am Sellingsloh parken oder kommst du mit dem Rad angereist?


 moin,
soll eigentlich eine lange GA-Runde werden. Ht ohne Auto also, Licht hab ich auch (dabei).


----------



## -rabe- (24. Dezember 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> 30.12. Um 11:00 sollte bei mir passen
> 
> Gruß M.





Rainer


----------



## Hobb (25. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, wird nix mit Sellingsloh am Freitag.

Wünsche allen ein paar schöne Tage.


----------



## -rabe- (29. Dezember 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> 30.12. Um 11:00 sollte bei mir passen
> Gruß M.



Bei mir bleibt es morgen bei 11.00. Ich werde direkt im Sellingsloh parken und wollte ca 14.00 wieder am Auto sein.
Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin leider raus, Frau und Kinder hat es erwischt und liegen flach. Werde etwas Krankenschwester spielen dürfen. 

Viel Spaß morgen, das Wetter soll ja super werden, ich war heute kurz mit Paul unterwegs und wir haben einige neue Trails erkundet. Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hats kannst Du ja nach Neujahr zum "ausbauen" mit uns kommen.

Gruß und einen guten Rutsch M.


----------



## -rabe- (29. Dezember 2013)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Ich bin leider raus, Frau und Kinder hat es erwischt und liegen flach. Werde etwas Krankenschwester spielen dürfen.
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen, das Wetter soll ja super werden, ich war heute kurz mit Paul unterwegs und wir haben einige neue Trails erkundet. Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hats kannst Du ja nach Neujahr zum "ausbauen" mit uns kommen.
> 
> Gruß und einen guten Rutsch M.



Schade, dachte wir schaffen dieses Jahr noch eine Runde. Aber gute Besserung an deine Familie.
Trails ausbauen klingt gut. Bin dann aber erstmal bis Mitte Januar nicht im Lande. Ihr könnt aber gerne schon ohne mich anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (29. Dezember 2013)

Oh da kannst Du dir sicher sein das wir auch ohne dich etwas werken werden.


Wenn Du dann erstmal weg bist kann ich mir ja auch die Frage sparen ob Du nächstes WE mit in den Deister kommst

Guten Rutsch und schönen Urlaub M.


----------



## gewichtheber (29. Dezember 2013)

Momentan liegt ja reichlich Baumaterial rum, da kann man sicher schön was machen. Mittlerweile hab ich auch keine Bedenken mehr, dass sich da mal jemand aufregt über Trails, wenn man mal schaut was der Harvester aus den Waldwegen macht 
Ich würde ja auch mal mit anpacken, morgen geht aber leider nicht.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (29. Dezember 2013)

Wie schon gesagt wird es 2014 werden, ich hab noch Urlaub und Paul auch. Geplant ist ein ganzer Tag im Wald um einige "Projekte" zu realisieren bzw. die neuen Trails fahrfertig zu bekommen

Gruß M.


----------



## gewichtheber (29. Dezember 2013)

Einfach mal ein Datum nennen, wen ich es einrichten kann komme ich dazu. Gruß, M.


----------



## -rabe- (30. Dezember 2013)

Das war ja zum Jahresabschluss nochmal eine schöne Runde  bei herrlichem Sonnenschein über die Hometrails.
Die Holzfäller haben zwar wieder mal ganze Arbeit geleistet, aber das scheint sich ja diesen Winter auf ein kleines Waldstück zu beschränken. Ein gutes hat das ganze aber auch. Es liegt jetzt haufenweise Baumaterial im Wald und die ein oder andere Harvesterspur kann man bestimmt auch demnächst noch befahren.
In diesem Sinne wünsch ich allen einen guten Rutsch,
bis bald im Wald
Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (1. Januar 2014)

Mit den tiefen Harvesterspuren und dem abfallenden Gelände lässt sich schön was herrichten, am Baumaterial mangelt es nicht, wie ich heute wieder feststellen durfte. Alles gute euch allen für 2014!
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1540812]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Trail-Seeker (1. Januar 2014)

Dort hab ich gestern auch einige Runden gedreht 

Frohes Neues, M.


----------



## Hobb (1. Januar 2014)

Kommt mir bekannt vor ....


----------



## gewichtheber (2. Januar 2014)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Dort hab ich gestern auch einige Runden gedreht
> 
> Frohes Neues, M.



In dem Bereich links neben dem Weg gibt es viele neue Wege durch den Harvester, dort könnte man gut was anlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (15. Januar 2014)

Ist denn keiner unterwegs zur Zeit? Was wurde denn aus den Plänen zu bauen?
Gruß


----------



## benclimb (15. Januar 2014)

Bin gerade unterwegs. Ich komme mal Mitte-Ende Februar rum, dann können wir mal eine Runde zusammen drehen und uns anschauen, wo sich vielleicht was Neues anlegen lässt. Seit Jens nicht mehr ist, war ich nicht mehr im Sellingsloh - was eigentlich schade ist...
Bei mir um die Ecke müssen auch erst wieder die "Einschläger" raus, bevor man reparieren und neu bauen kann. Aber richtig ist, man(n) sollte sich schon mal Material "sichern".
Ausserdem ist alles mit gewisser Vorsicht anzugehen. Manchen Leuten gefällt unser Sport ganz und gar nicht 
Denen ist es lieber, der Harvester fährt da durch als unsereiner. Vielleicht weil sie den Wald besitzen oder zumindest gepachtet haben


----------



## Trail-Seeker (15. Januar 2014)

Rüsselseuche und andere Krankheiten halten mich gerade etwas kurz, bin froh das ich so gerade mal 90 Minuten auf dem Bike hin bekomme. Aber keine Sorge aufgeschoben ist ja auch nicht aufgehoben. Zudem ist der Harvester noch fleissig weiter am wüten im Sellingsloh, sah ja aus wie auf dem Truppenübungsplatz heute.

Gruß M.


----------



## gewichtheber (15. Januar 2014)

Ahhh, sehr gut, es ist noch Leben in der Region! Der Harvester demoliert zur Zeit echt alle Wege, war letzte Woche dort Laufen im Sellingsloh, Katastrophe. Dann sieht man sich vielleicht demnächst im Wald.
Gruß


----------



## -rabe- (17. Januar 2014)

Moin zusammen,
bin wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub und werde morgen Mittag mal meine Neujahrs Runde durch den Sellingsloh drehen.
Wenn jemand dazustossen will, ich werde so gegen 11.30 - 12.00 am Waldparkplatz sein. 
Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (17. Januar 2014)

Bin morgen leider schon anderweitig unterwegs Rainer, wollte am Sonntag eine Runde drehen. Sellingsloh geht trotz des Regens sehr gut, letztes Wochenende im Deister war, sagen wir mal interessant

Regen und Harvester haben einige Teile in einen Truppenübungsplatz verwandelt. Der Trail nach Fegendorf runter ist zur Hälfte komplett verschwunden. Wir haben dafür aber vier neue Trails entdeckt und zwei auch schon erfolgreich befahren 

Viel Spaß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo Rainer,

wenn ich mein technisches Problem bis dahin gelöst bekomme werde ich morgen am Parkplatz sein. Mach dich einfach bemerkbar wenn du jemanden mit einem Canyon Hardtail im Schlamm spielen siehst 
Gruß, Martin


----------



## gewichtheber (1. Februar 2014)

Moin,
heute ein paar frische Spuren im Sellingsloh entdeckt, jemand von euch unterwegs gewesen?
Die Wege tauen langsam auf, wird ne witzige Schlammschlacht in den nächsten Woche…
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1559477]
	
[/URL]


----------



## -rabe- (1. Februar 2014)

Ich war gestern bei super Wetter auf eine Runde rund umVerden.Sobald die Zeit es zulässt, werde ich aber wieder in den Sellingsloh kommen.
Da wartet ja unter anderem auch noch die ein oder  andere Baustelle 
Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (2. Februar 2014)

Ich habe es leider in der letzten Zeit nicht geschafft auf das Rad zu kommen. Zudem fehlt mir gerade der passende Transporter um mit Bike ins  Sellingsloh zu gelangen, aber ab nächstem Wochenende (SO) sind wir wieder da. Bei dem super Wetter heute werde ich mit Paul und Seb eine Runde um Verden drehen, mal schaun ob der Körper willig ist nach der Pause 

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (10. Februar 2014)

Moin zusammen, morgen (Di) Nachmittag bin ich im Sellingsloh unterwegs. Von ca 15.00 - 17.30. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine nette Runde.
Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (10. Februar 2014)

Lust schon Rainer, aber es mangelt leider an Zeit 

Wir wollen Sonntag in den Deister oder große Vilsen/Sellingslohrunde fahren, falls jemand dabei sein möchte.

Gruß M.


----------



## gewichtheber (15. Februar 2014)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1567096]
	
[/URL]
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob das wieder in Ordnung gebracht wird...


----------



## benclimb (15. Februar 2014)

Wie kannst Du nur so einen Weg hinterlassen!? Dann ist es doch verständlich, dass man Mountainbiker im Wald nicht mag!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (15. Februar 2014)

Ist doch praktisch, das Rad fällt nicht um wenn man mal Pause macht!


----------



## gewichtheber (15. Februar 2014)

Tschuuuldiguuuuung, hatte die groben Winterreifen drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (17. Februar 2014)

Moin zusammen, 
es tut sich was im Sellingsloh.  Stephan und ich waren am Sa fleißig.  Ich hatte mir das letzte mal schon zwei neue Linien ausgeguckt und nun haben wir gleich mal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. 
Ein bißchen Arbeit ist noch nötig aber das meiste ist schon gut fahrbar. Wahrscheinlich bin ich Mi Nachmittag nochmal mit einem Spaten dort zum buddeln und einfahren. 
Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (17. Februar 2014)

Wie sieht es bei dir und/oder Stephan am Samstag aus Rainer? Das erste Rennen kommt immer näher und wir müssen etwas kilometer in die Beine bekommen 

Gruß M.


----------



## gewichtheber (18. Februar 2014)

Moin Rainer, kannst du für Mittwoch eine genauere Uhrzeit nennen? Evtl habe ich auch Zeit. Gruß


----------



## -rabe- (18. Februar 2014)

zu Mi:  so zwischen 15.00 und 17.00 werde ich im Sellingsloh sein.
zu Sa: schade da hab ich Spätschicht. 
Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (19. Februar 2014)

kleine Planänderung, wird heute nix mit Sellingsloh. 

kleiner Nachtrag zu den Baumaßnahmen,  Stephan und ich haben die Tage den Sprung über den Baumstamm erneuert. Die Rampe wurde ja die letzten male immer wieder zerstört. Nu haben wir da alles mit Holz aufgefüllt.  Geht auch gut und hält hoffentlich mal etwas länger. 
Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (19. Februar 2014)

Schade, bin vorhin eine halbe Stunde gekreist im Sellingsloh.


----------



## -rabe- (19. Februar 2014)

Ja sorry, vielleicht geht nächste Woche nochmal was.
Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (6. März 2014)

Für kurzentschlossene:
Do Nachmittag ab ca 15.00 werde ich im sellingsloh sein und den neuen Trail ( Ameise) einfahren / optimieren.
Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (6. März 2014)

Schaffe es erst Samstag wieder aufs Bike. Wo befindet sich "Ameise"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (6. März 2014)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Für kurzentschlossene:
> Do Nachmittag ab ca 15.00 werde ich im sellingsloh sein und den neuen Trail ( Ameise) einfahren / optimieren.
> Rainer


Dann gib mal schnell Bescheid, wo Treffpunkt ist, ich würde heute dazu stoßen. brauche von Marklohe ca. 30 min. Meine Handynummer hast Du ja.
Gruß ben


----------



## -rabe- (7. März 2014)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Schaffe es erst Samstag wieder aufs Bike. Wo befindet sich "Ameise"?



Wenn du noch weist wo die Kiddis seinerzeit das "Tor" auf der Zufahrt zum Moostrail gebaut haben, bist du schon auf dem richtigen Weg.
Die Ameise verläuft ca 20m parallel hinter dem Moostrail und biegt dann links in den Hang ab.

Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (8. März 2014)

Sehr schön! Bin da heute drei mal mit Starrgabel und SSp runter


----------



## -rabe- (13. März 2014)

Bin heute Vormittag wieder im Sellingsloh gewesen. Bestes Wetter,  keine Reiter oder Stockenten und nette Trails. Was will man mehr! 
Wenn es Samstag nicht in Ströhmen regnet, werde ich am Vormittag dort auch wieder einige Runden drehen. Evtl. auch über Bruxen und Heiligenberg.
Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (14. März 2014)

Bin morgen Vormittag mit dem SSp unterwegs, vielleicht begegnet man sich ja. Werde gegen 9:30Uhr starten und dann ca. zwischen 10 und 11Uhr im Sellingsloh kreiseln. Später des Tages laufe ich dort auch noch auf den Trails, dafür eignen die sich nämlich auch prima!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (16. März 2014)

Nabend,

jemand am Di und/oder Do Nachmittag unterwegs?

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (17. März 2014)

ich wollte morgen (Di) so zwischen 16.30 und 19.00 durch den Sellingsloh eine Runde drehen.
Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (17. März 2014)

Das hört sich sehr gut an Rainer, würde es auch etwas eher gehen? Wollte hier in Verden schon so kurz nach 15:00 los.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (17. März 2014)

Kann ich nicht versprechen ob ich hier eher weg komme. Wenn nicht, können wir uns ja auch im Wald treffen.
Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (17. März 2014)

Ich bin recht flexibel Rainer, lass und morgen nochmal genau abmachen wann und wo wir uns treffen.

Gruß M.


----------



## benclimb (18. März 2014)

Ins Sellingloh schaffe ich es heute nicht. Wie sieht es am Do für ein Treffen in der Krähe (NI) aus? Wetter soll ja Bestens werden!
Gruß Ben


----------



## -rabe- (18. März 2014)

benclimb schrieb:


> Ins Sellingloh schaffe ich es heute nicht. Wie sieht es am Do für ein Treffen in der Krähe (NI) aus? Wetter soll ja Bestens werden!
> Gruß Ben




Do bin ich leider raus .  Auf die Krähe hab ich aber auch mal wieder richtig Bock. Sollten wir unbedingt im Auge behalten. 
Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (18. März 2014)

Ich kann heute doch schon gegen 14.00 starten.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (18. März 2014)

Krähe hätte ich wohl Lust da ich bisher nur viel gehört habe. Komme aber erst gegen 16:00 aus dem Büro raus , wird dann wohl zu spät werden.

Das Wetter soll ja super werden...


----------



## Trail-Seeker (20. März 2014)

Ist noch etwas hin, aber ich werde am Montag 31.03. morgens in den Deister fahren. 

Rainer, hast Du Zeit und Lust?

Gruß M.


----------



## benclimb (20. März 2014)

Bei mir hat der April nur 30 Tage 

War übrigens heute in der Krähe. Es gibt ein paar neue "Bauwerke", sind aber nicht alle solide und fertig.
Wenn mich mal ein Lokal für eine Runde ansimst, melde ich mich hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (20. März 2014)

Danke für die Info 

Die Verdener werden am Samstag im Sellingsloh ihre Runden drehen, falls noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat.

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (22. März 2014)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Ist noch etwas hin, aber ich werde am Montag 31.03. morgens in den Deister fahren.
> 
> Rainer, hast Du Zeit und Lust?
> 
> Gruß M.



Lust hab ich auf jeden Fall.  An dem Nachmittag hab ich allerdings einen der wichtigsten Termine des Jahres.
Muss ich mal sehen aber ich denke da bleibe ich besser hier in der Gegend. Vielleicht mache ich dann  Vormittags mal eine Krähentour. 
Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (22. März 2014)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt kann man ja früh los und wieder zurück sein bevor es Nachmittag ist 

"Und nicht vergessen, wenn Du nicht mehr kannst: schneller fahren, dann tuts nicht so lange weh." 

Gruß M.


----------



## gewichtheber (22. März 2014)

Ich war heute im Sellingsloh unterwegs. Es wurde sabotiert. Auf dem Trail in Richtung Strasse wurde der Stein, der als Sprungschanze diente, weggerollt und bei der neu gebauten Rampe wurde das oberste Brett entwendet. 
Für den Einstieg in den Ameisentrail hab ich noch eine schöne Variante, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal um ein bisschen zu basteln?
Gruß


----------



## Trail-Seeker (22. März 2014)

Nabend,

fast alles schon wieder repariert, nur der Drop am Ende vom Flowtrail ist von uns nur mit Material aufgefüllt wurden. Wir haben aber schon eine passende Palette im Wald lokalisiert 
Die Brücke im Krater wurde auch zerlegt und die Einzelteile im Krater zerstreut, wir hatten aber nichts dabei um diese wieder zu richten.

Den neuen Trail den wir beide besichtigt haben Rainer ist heute auch zu 90% fertig geworden, dank wilder Müllkippe haben wir massig Baumaterial gefunden für den Sprung über den Baum 

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (23. März 2014)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt kann man ja früh los und wieder zurück sein bevor es Nachmittag ist
> 
> "Und nicht vergessen, wenn Du nicht mehr kannst: schneller fahren, dann tuts nicht so lange weh."
> 
> Gruß M.



Da hast du natürlich auch recht. Na mal sehen wenn es soweit ist.
Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (24. März 2014)

Moin zusammen,
am kommenden Donnerstag Nachmittag werde ich eine schöne Deister-Trailtour machen.  Hat irgendwer noch Zeit und Lust?

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (25. März 2014)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> am kommenden Donnerstag Nachmittag werde ich eine schöne Deister-Trailtour machen.  Hat irgendwer noch Zeit und Lust?
> 
> Rainer



Wird leider nix. Vaterpflichten gehen vor.
Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (27. März 2014)

Kurzfristig für morgen Fr ab späten Vormittag. DEISTER TRAILTOUR.
Jemand Bock und Zeit ?

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (27. März 2014)

Leider zu spät gelesen... Vielleicht Mo wieder


----------



## -rabe- (30. März 2014)

Morgen Mo Vormittag bin ich im Sellingsloh. Deister währe natürlich besser aber dafür ist mein Zeitfenster zu eng. (aber Freitag wars geil dort )

Krähe währe aber eigentlich auch noch eine Alternative. Na mal schauen.

Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (30. März 2014)

Ich werde morgen wie geplant im Deister sein, schade das es bei dir nicht passt Rainer.

Gruß M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (1. April 2014)

Ich bin morgen Nachmittag wohl im Sellingsloh unterwegs, noch jemand da?

Gruß M.


----------



## gewichtheber (1. April 2014)

Ich fahre morgen nach Martfeld, 1.Todestag von Jens


----------



## gewichtheber (8. April 2014)

Irgendwer verteilt auf Trails und in Anfahrten zu Sprüngen gezielt Holz. Habe heute erstmal den Moostrail freigeräumt, gleich hinter der Stelle, an der das Bild entstand.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1599838]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (8. April 2014)

Hat einer von Euch eine Wildkamera (ich habe eine für solche Fälle...) Dann wird aus "Irgendwer" schnell ein Der und Der.... 
Nur die Frage wie man dann so was "auswertet"


----------



## gewichtheber (9. April 2014)

Guter Plan  nur leider sind es ja immer wieder andere Stellen und verboten ist es ja auch nicht was der/die Idioten da treiben.


----------



## Diamondbacker (28. April 2014)

Moin,
Nochmal Danke für einen geilen Deistertag an Raini unseren Trailführer. Das hat richtig gerockt.
Zur Info: Vorsicht ist am Gefällestück des Ameisentrails geboten. Da hat der Starkregen den Stacheldraht freigespült.
Bei meiner nächsten Runde habe ich den Seitenschneider an Bord.


----------



## flopp i (29. April 2014)

MALZEIT 
bin jetzt auch wieder in germanischen Wäldern unterwegs...
Wie geil hier wieder die Runden zu drehen

Ostermontag sind doch glatt drei Motor-Enduros in der Mittagszeit durchn Sl und drüben durch die Sandgrube 
-was soll man dazu sagen...

Hab mich für Donnerstag um 10 mit nem Kollegen verabredet, wollen dann nich nur durch n Sl sondern auch rüber nach Vilsen.
... nur so falls noch jemand zufällig ... 

Ansonsten hoff ich euch wann anders, aber bald, mal wieder zu sehen

(scheibar is das Forum ja doch nich so tot wie befürchtet  )


----------



## -rabe- (30. April 2014)

Moin floppi,
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. (hab dein Foto bekommen)
Die Tage ist bisschen schlecht mit biken, evtl reicht es heute Nachmittag  aber noch für eine Runde Sellingsloh.
Hoffe wir kriegen bei Gelegenheit mal eine Runde  hin.
Rainer


----------



## flopp i (30. April 2014)

bin bis 1700 malochen...
aber danach vlt


----------



## -rabe- (4. Mai 2014)

moin zusammen,
wenn am Dienstag gutes Wetter ist fahre ich am Nachmittag mal in Deister.
Jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?
Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (9. Mai 2014)

Will am Montag vormittags eine Runde Sellingsloh/Vilsen drehen, noch jemand unterwegs?

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (10. Mai 2014)

Ich bin dann zum Kurzurlaub im Gurken Land
Aber vielleicht ergibt sich zum Ende der Woche nochmal was am Nachmittag.
Rainer


----------



## Trail-Seeker (11. Mai 2014)

Könnte passen, lass uns mal schaun.

Dir noch einen schönen Urlaub.

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (2. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen, hat jemand Bock am Samstag Vormittag mit auf eine schöne Deistertrailtour zu kommen?
Rainer


----------



## Diamondbacker (3. Juni 2014)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, hat jemand Bock am Samstag Vormittag mit auf eine schöne Deistertrailtour zu kommen?
> Rainer



Moin Raini,
da hab ich voll Bock drauf!!! Bin aber ab Freitag bis Pfingst-Montag bei Freunden in Wiesbaden. MTB kommt mit. Ich werde mal einen Abstecher zum Feldberg machen. Mal sehen ob der Taunus was zu bieten hat.


----------



## -rabe- (4. Juni 2014)

Schade, aber ich wünsch dir viel Spass im Taunus.
Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (3. September 2014)

Vielleicht habt ihr es schon gesehen, um die alte Sandgrube rechts neben der noch aktiven Sandgrube haben sie Kiefern geschlagen und dabei den Trail mit Holz zugemüllt. Da die Arbeiten dort noch nicht fertig waren habe ich noch nicht das Aufräumen angefangen, kommt aber die Tage noch, vielleicht unterstützt mich ja wer..?
Gruß


----------



## Trail-Seeker (3. September 2014)

Bin wohl morgen dort unterwegs und werde mal schaun was sich machen läst. Letzte Woche konnte man noch über den ganzen Schnitt einfach drüber fahren.

Gruß M.


----------



## gewichtheber (3. September 2014)

Zum Teil geht das auch, teilweise auch nicht, da habe ich ein wenig Angst um meine Laufräder wegen der hochstehenden Äste.
Gruß


----------



## flopp i (3. September 2014)

moinsen

habs ja nich für möglich gehalten das ausgerechnet da und dann auch noch heute wo ich endlich mal wieder ...
...naja...
jedenfalls danke für die vorwarnung!!!
werd die tage leider nicht helfen können, hab aber schon etwas aufgeräumt, da ich heut mal solo los war.
(so etwa in der mitte liegt noch was und ne menge kleinzeug is noch da, vlt n besen mitbringen )

in diesem falle ham die arbeiten da aber durchaus potential für spielereien geschaffen hab ich das gefühl

könnte zwei verschieden große klappspaten, klappsäge und ne hand(zug)kettensäge zur verfühgung stellen

leider komm ich selber seit zwei jahren nicht wirklich mehr dazu zu biken und was an den wegen zu machen, 
sonst wären die brennesseln auch schon gesichelt worden

ich freu mich aber sehr das ihr da doch noch unterwegs seid
(bis auf die hammerkranken mit den mopets )

alles gute


----------



## Trail-Seeker (4. September 2014)

Brennesseln kann man stehen lassen und einfach durchfahren, gehört doch zum MTB Outdoorerlebnis dazu 

Der Kleinkram auf den Trails ist nach einigen Durchfahrten von den Reifen zerkleinert und schön eingearbeitet. Die Zeit für das Fegen kann man besser in biken investieren und der Trail behält seinen natürlichen Charakter. 

Gruß M.


----------



## flopp i (4. September 2014)

Hast ja recht ...
Heißt ja auch nicht:
"Auf die Räder ihr Affen der Wald is gefegt"
(Kenn da nur einen der dann und wann seine Tochter dabei hat und die mag Brennnesseln nich so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (4. September 2014)

Trail ist wieder frei und befahrbar, auch den letzten Teil vom oberen Trail habe ich noch schnell von Kleinzeug befreit, gefegt hab ich aber nicht 
Gruß M.


----------



## gewichtheber (5. September 2014)

Klasse,vielen Dank, so schnell habe ich es gar nicht in den Wald geschafft!


----------



## GoldiHro (8. September 2014)

Gibt es hier auch bremer mtb Fahrer, die gute Strecken kennen?
Lg


----------



## gewichtheber (8. September 2014)

Die haben eine eigenen Thread..einfach mal suchen nach MTbiker HB


----------



## gewichtheber (10. November 2014)

Moin,
sind in nächster Zeit Bauarbeiten geplant? Würde mich als helfende Hand zur Verfügung stellen.
Räume hin und wieder auf, habe aber nie Werkzeug etc dabei, würde aber auch mal mit dem PKW und Schaufel erscheinen.
Gruß


----------



## benclimb (14. November 2014)

Viel ist leider im Forum nicht mehr zu lesen.... Es kommen nur noch Beiträge über das Sellingloh . Aber das ist gut, das wenigstens einige noch schreiben.
In der Krähe ist leider gerade Dank Forstarbeiten das große Trail-Sterben. Und bei mir vor der Haustür geht es auch wieder los mit dem Einschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (14. November 2014)

Hi Ben, ja das Trailsterben :-( Waren heute auch ne kleine Runde in Oyle/Marklohe, da gehts leider auch ordentlich rund mit dem Abholzen. Werde ich wieder öfter Richtung Deister oder Porta reisen demnächst.
Bis bald, Michael.


----------



## zunsen (16. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier im Forum, fahr aber jetzt schon seit März diesen Jahres wöchentlich im Sellingsloh. Wir fahren meistens zu zweit und dann eigentlich immer sonntags morgens. Vielleicht möchte ja jemand dazu kommen?
Die Trails sind wirklich gut. Weiß jemand wer die eigentlich angelegt hat? Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## gewichtheber (16. November 2014)

Moin, ich bin regelmäßig im Sellingsloh, als Biker und als Läufer. 
Was für ein MTB fährst du denn, Hartdtail oder Fully? 
Gruß


----------



## zunsen (16. November 2014)

Da ich ja ers Anfang des Jahres mit dem MTB gestartet bin, hab ich mir ein gebrauchtes Hardtail zugelegt. Ich hätte aber auch nicht gedacht, dass hier in der Umgebung so coole Strecken sind. Ich werde da sicher nochmal aufrüsten!


----------



## gewichtheber (17. November 2014)

Moin, mehr als ein hardtail braucht es hier sowieso nicht, ich fahre größtenteils ein Hardtail mit Starrgabel. Bist du unter der Woche auch mal unterwegs im Wald?


----------



## zunsen (17. November 2014)

Eher nicht. Wird zu früh dunkel. Im  Sommer aber schon!


----------



## gewichtheber (28. November 2014)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen? An der Straße im Sellingsloh bieten Damen käufliche Liebe in einem Wohnwagen an. Wundert euch also nicht, wenn dort demnächst höheres Verkehrsaufkommen zu beobachten ist...


----------



## benclimb (28. November 2014)

Scheiss Marklohe!
Rampen gebaut, 1x gefahren und schon wieder zerstört . 
Nun ja, es gibt zusätzlich noch ne kleine Trail-Erweiterungs-Brücke am Oyler Bach Oberlauf. Ansonsten Ideen habe ich noch viele, aber wer hilft ma!? Deister & co sind sicherlich besser aber immer zu weit für eine Feierabend-Runde.


----------



## gewichtheber (28. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

wer war denn das heute mit dem silbernen Canyon im Sellingsloh?
Gruß


----------



## Diamondbacker (28. Dezember 2014)

Moin. Canyon Ja. Silber Nein. Hat mächtig Bock gemacht auf dem leicht angefrorenen Boden. Sonnenschein und klare Luft. Was will man mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (25. Februar 2015)

Moin,
war Heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder in Bruchhausen-Sellingsloh. Nach wie vor eine schöne schnelle Runde. Die Single Trails im Sellingsloh brauchten mal wieder bischen Pflege (Harke?). Im Kurpark und im Bereich Forsthaus Heiligenberg findet man jetzt auch Radverbotsschilder ...

In der Krähe sind Hexentreppe und der Trail gegenüber dem Entsorgungzentrum wieder befahrbar. Den fleißigen Nienburgern sei Dank !


----------



## Trail-Seeker (26. Februar 2015)

Nabend,

die Schilder am Forsthaus hängen schon eine ganze Zeit. Der Wall ist eine historische Wallanlage und will vom Besitzer vor der Zerstörung durch Biker bewahrt werden. Wir hatten mal ein nettes Gespräch mit ihm (ernsthaft) und die Abmachung war das wir bei Trockenheit fahren dürfen aber bei Regen es nicht tun sollten. Na ja, scheinbar gab es Gründe für ihn dann doch eine Vollsperrung zu verhängen. Seitdem im Sommer jetzt wohl immer diese Kunstausstellung im Wald installiert wird ist an biken, am WE zumindest, eh nicht mehr zu denken.

Der Kurpark war schon immer heikel, Jens hatte immer versucht für Biker bei der Gemeinde Gehör zu bekommen. Nun da Jens ja leider von uns gegangen ist gibt es keinen Local mehr der Lobbyarbeit machen könnte. Mal schaun wie sich das so entwickeln wird....

Gruß

M.


----------



## benclimb (26. Februar 2015)

Alles klar. Das bedeutet dann den Kurpark am WE zu meiden? Am Mi habe ich max 2 Spaziergänger bei der Runde getroffen. Die waren aber nicht pikiert... Was für eine Kunstausstellung meinst Du denn?
Tja, schade mit Jens. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass er auch Lobbyarbeit betrieb. Except Harz und einiger anderer Tourismus-Regionen (Alpen!!!) sind wir als Biker immer noch Querulanten. Auch wenn ich in den Cafes und Kneipen im Deister immer Massen von Bikern sitzen sehe. 
Gruß zurück!


----------



## Diamondbacker (26. Februar 2015)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> die Schilder am Forsthaus hängen schon eine ganze Zeit. Der Wall ist eine historische Wallanlage und will vom Besitzer vor der Zerstörung durch Biker bewahrt werden. Wir hatten mal ein nettes Gespräch mit ihm (ernsthaft) und die Abmachung war das wir bei Trockenheit fahren dürfen aber bei Regen es nicht tun sollten. Na ja, scheinbar gab es Gründe für ihn dann doch eine Vollsperrung zu verhängen. Seitdem im Sommer jetzt wohl immer diese Kunstausstellung im Wald installiert wird ist an biken, am WE zumindest, eh nicht mehr zu denken.
> 
> ...



Moin,
ich bin von dem älteren Herren auch mal sehr freundlich angesprochen worden. Seit dem fahre ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Wall. Es gibt ja auch genügend andere Trails. Der Winter hat auch deutliche Spuren auf den Home-Trails hinterlassen. Im Vilser Holz ist ein Baum in der Nähe des Trails am See umgekippt und hat einen Krater gerissen. Ich werde demnächst mal eine Aufräumrunde drehen. Bis bald mal wieder.


----------



## flopp i (26. Februar 2015)

Moin, war (zu) lange nicht mehr hier (Forum) und auch ne zeit weg/anders beschäftigt - Sorry



gewichtheber schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wer war denn das heute mit dem silbernen Canyon im Sellingsloh?
> Gruß


n hardtail? - wenn da einer mit roten Felgen bei war, dann war das einer meiner Jungs aus Hoya.
n Fully mit roten Felgen? - dann war ich das 

Seit Jahresende bin ich hier auch endlich wieder mehr unterwegs.
Meist leider nur sonntags, da die anderen oft nur dann können, so wie ich auch 
Hätte aber echt Lust mal wieder mehr zu machen, mit anderen, auch woanders.
(Hab auch endlichn Auto )
Hoffe vor Ostern auch noch mal nach Zeven auf die Bunker-Strecke zu kommen.
Wahrscheinlich auch aufm Sonntag, vlt geht auchn Samstag wenn ich frei hab.
Jemand Lust mitzukommen?

@Ben: die Kunst hängt und steht im Wald beim Heiligenberg, im Tal Richtung Asendorf. Da is sonntags echt doof, gerade wenn das Wetter gut is 

"Fegen"wollte ich im Wald auch schon oft, aber eben die Leute am Sonntag im Wald ...
mag das nicht so gerne wenn man mir dabei zuschaut und komm ja so schon kaum zum fahren.
Aber der neue "Zubringer" zum Muschitrail musste sein 

(Den Wall am Forsthaus meiden wir auch komplett)

Bis denn mal wieder ...


----------



## benclimb (27. Februar 2015)

Ok, die "Kunst" habe ich gesehen. Die Spiegel sind sicher nicht schlecht für freifliegende Papageien die sich langweilen...
Frage: Wo oder was ist denn der "Musch-Trail"? Für die Trails im Wald südlich Gehlbergen habe ich bisher noch nicht die Richtige Linie zum nacheinander durchfahren gefunden. Aber wenns mal passt, kann man sich ja mal zum gemeinsamen Biken treffen.

@ Floppi: Wie ist denn die Lage in Zesen? Kommt man da mal so ohne Anmeldung und "Eintritt" aufs Gelände und kann z.B. die Mountainbike Strecken und Bunker Tour ausprobieren? Habe nur gelesen, dass momentan die BMX-Bahn ziemlich durchgeweicht ist.
Das Problem mit dem Fegen habe ich hier auch. Beste Zeit ist im Dunkeln mit Stirnlampe. Aber auch erst wenn alle Stockenten und Jogger ausm Wald raus sind . Und die Jäger sind ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr aktiv (http://schonzeiten.de/jagdzeiten-niedersachsen-jagd/)...


----------



## flopp i (27. Februar 2015)

Zeven is immer offen und kostenfrei, die Strecke is direkt an der BMX- Bahn, flach mir ganz bösen kurzen Steigungen.
Alte Pulverfabrik wie in Barme, aber alles zugeschüttet. 
Der betreibende Verein is hier ja auch im Forum mit der Strecke.


----------



## flopp i (27. Februar 2015)

Der Trail is der südlich von G bei der Sandkuhle ...


----------



## benclimb (27. Februar 2015)

Alles klar, dann weiß ich wo. 
Gruß und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (27. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ich wohne fast in Vilsen und bald auch ganz. Lobbyarbeit würde ich machen, hatte ich auch mit Jens geplant, mache ich aber mit Absicht nicht. Das Biken ist im Vilser Holz schon immer verboten…ABER: Die Gemeinde duldet, solange es friedlich und gesittet zugeht. Verbote würden bedeuten, dass sie durchgesetzt werden müssten, was nicht unproblematisch ist. Mein Tipp: Samstag und Sonntag Nachmittag dort nicht fahren und sonst immer höflich Grüßen, den Wanderern den Vorrang lassen und nicht neben den Wegen fahren.
Den umgestürzten Baum am See kann man mittlerweile umfahren.

Den Wall am Forsthaus sollte man meiden. Es gibt dort viele, die die MTBiker gar nicht gern sehen und am liebsten den ganzen Wald sperren würden. Auch da sollte man Samstag und Sonntag Nachmittag wegen der vielen Familien nicht biken.

Im Sellingsloh könnte man den Bereich, der letztes Jahr abgeerntet wurde, für eine Verlängerung bestehender Trails nutzen. Z.B. da, wo schon mal der Trail mit dem kleinen Sprung angelegt war. Ich würde tatkräftig mit anpacken, würde sowas aber unter der Woche machen.

Schreibt mir doch einfach eine PN, wenn ihr Zeit und Lust zum bauen habt.


----------



## Tyee2Driver (2. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich lese hier schon längere Zeit mit. Ich komm aus der Umgebung Vilsen ,ich war letztes Jahr 2-3x im Sellingsloh unterwegs .Leider hab ich nicht alt so viele Strecken gefunden(eine um genau zu sein),als die hier immer beschrieben werden. Gibt es nicht schon ein Karten-Sortiment ,wo die Strecken verzeichnet sind.
Dank Google Maps oder Runtastic wäre dies kein Problem. 
Mich würden auch die anderen Strecken in Oyle oder bei der Krähe interessieren. Den Deister ,find ich für die Anfahrt nicht lohnenswert,fahre lieber in den Harz.
Wenn es Zeitlich passt wäre ich auch bereit ,mitzuhelfen um die Strecken zu pflegen.

Gruß


----------



## flopp i (2. März 2015)

moin
bislang haben wir die strecken eher gemeinsam  "erfahren" und nicht als daten weiter gegeben - is persönlicher, netter und man kann dann dazu noch was erzählen/erklähren ...
wüsste jetzt auch nicht wer aufzeichnungen hätte
wir aus hoya fahren meist sonntags, vermute aber diese woche nicht, vlt schaff ich s samstag, wenn ich arbeiten muss aber nicht vor drei
(zur krähe will ich auch mal wieder, glaub aber das wird im märz nix)

bei interresse an einer gemeinsamen runde gerne noch mal melden

`nacht ...


----------



## gewichtheber (3. März 2015)

Moin,
auf das Kartieren würde ich verzichten, lieber im Wald treffen und gemeinsam erkunden.
Gruß


----------



## benclimb (3. März 2015)

Tyee2Driver schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht schon ein Karten-Sortiment ,wo die Strecken verzeichnet sind.
> Dank Google Maps oder Runtastic wäre dies kein Problem.
> Mich würden auch die anderen Strecken in Oyle oder bei der Krähe interessieren. Den Deister ,find ich für die Anfahrt nicht lohnenswert,fahre lieber in den Harz. Wenn es Zeitlich passt wäre ich auch bereit ,mitzuhelfen um die Strecken zu pflegen.



Da schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an. Ich habe zwar zahlreiche Strecken als GPS-Tracks, stelle sie aber nicht ins Internet, da damit die Gefahr steigt, dass potentielle MTB-Trail-Gegner, diese Daten dazu verwenden, die Trails zu blockieren oder zerstören. Lieber treffen und gemeinsam abradeln....
Wenn Du den Deister nicht lohnenswert findest, liegt es vermutlich auch daran, dass Du die Single Trails nicht kennst. Er ist wirklich ein Top-Revier mit einer großen Anzahl technisch anspruchsvoller Strecken auf engem Raum und immer eine Anreise wert 
Aber es ist natürlich schöner, wenn man von der Haustür aus losrollen kann und nicht erst mit dem Auto anreisen muß. Deswegen pflege ich das Revier und denke mir immer mal was Neues aus...


----------



## Trail-Seeker (3. März 2015)

Falls ihr am nächsten Wochenende eine Runde drehen wollte würde ich mich gerne anschließen, wenn es zeitlich passt.

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (3. März 2015)

Da werde ich mit dem Junjor vermutlich dort unterwegs sein. Der schafft Euer Tempo (noch) nicht... Aber vielleicht trifft man sich ja.


----------



## Tyee2Driver (3. März 2015)

Find es schade das es kein gemeinsames Miteinander geben wird/kann ,weil es immer einen gibt der meint der Wald gehöre ihm.
Solange die Biker nicht alles zerstören ,ist es doch in Ordnung.Das jeder Fußgänger und Radfahrer den Wald nutzen darf.
Mit den GPS-Daten kann ich verstehen.Ihr sollt die auch nicht öffentlichen posten ,aber wenn Interesse besteht ,vielleicht über Email weitergeben.Vertrauen vorausgesetzt!
Zeitlich ist das immer so eine Sache ,meinst mach ich das spontan wenn ich im Sellingsloh unterwegs bin,in der Woche nach der Arbeit dreh ich mal ne Runde. 
@Ben, zum Deister mag sein,aber woher soll man die Strecken als nicht "Insider" finden. Wenn das Internet nichts hergibt? Da sucht man sich zu tode.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (3. März 2015)

Frag mal im Deister Forum, die nehmen immer gerne neue Leute mit und haben für jede Kondition und Techniklevel was dabei. 

Ab April werde ich auch wieder öfters in den Deister fahren, vielleicht ergibt sich ja was.


Gruß M.


----------



## benclimb (3. März 2015)

Da sollte man sowieso nicht unbedingt allein unterwegs sein, denn nach einem Sturz auf einem Trail braucht man vielleicht auch mal Hilfe. Klingt doch gut für den Deister ab April.... Krähe und Oyler Wald bin ich öfter unterwegs, einfach mal melden, wenn Ihr Zeit und Lust habt!. Heute war's aber eine ganz schöne Schlammschlacht....


----------



## Tyee2Driver (3. März 2015)

Nee, allein war ich nicht da.Man fühlte sich bloss bisschen ratlos ,man hat hakt gesucht wo die Strecken sein könnten bzw. verlaufen ^^ 
Okay,dann eben auf der spontanen Schiene.


----------



## flopp i (5. März 2015)

war samstag bei amlinghausen an der lopau unterwegs
seeeehr genial da !!!
ähnlich dem vilser holz/rutentahl/sellingsloh
wurzeln,wellen,wald und teilweise recht anspruchsvoll

kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## flopp i (5. März 2015)

freitag oder samstag nachmittag jemand unterwegs?
könnte jeweils so ab 3 
bin mir noch nicht sicher welchen tag ich fahre


----------



## gewichtheber (6. März 2015)

Sonntag Vormittag werde ich in Vilsen in Begleitung einer jungen Dame starten und in den Sellingsloh radeln. Dort werden wir dann evtl ein bisschen verweilen, um ein bisschen Technik auf den Trails zu üben, sie fährt noch nicht so lang.
Wird sich alles so zwischen 10 und 12Uhr abspielen.


----------



## gewichtheber (8. März 2015)

Hallo, was für ein Wetter!
Am Dienstag würde ich am Nachmittag gern biken, jemand im Sellingsloh unterwegs oder könnte mir jemand den Guide in der Krähe machen?
Gruß


----------



## flopp i (8. März 2015)

Jepp, beste Bedingungen!
Nachdem ich die letzten zwei Tage dann doch leider nich los war bin ich heute wenigstens mal raus.
Leider erst ab 11.
Hab mich dann doch sehr über die wenigen Fußgänger im Wald gewundert, hatte echt mit deutlich mehr gerechnet.

Dafür hab ich aber dann (eig.aufm Heimweg) drüben an der Sandkuhle ne ganze *Reisegruppe aus Bremen* getroffen.
( An dieser Stelle nochmal schönen Gruß an euch! -meldet euch ruhig bei mir falls/wenn ihr wieder her kommt )
Unser Wald is also ne Touristenatraktion 

@ gewichtheber:
würd ja gerne, aber ich hab leider normale Arbeitszeiten und an der Krähe bin ich auch schon gefühlte Ewigkeiten nich gewest, bräuchte da wohl eher selber wieder n Guid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (8. März 2015)

flopp i schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich aber dann (eig.aufm Heimweg) drüben an der Sandkuhle ne ganze *Reisegruppe aus Bremen* getroffen.
> ( An dieser Stelle nochmal schönen Gruß an euch! -meldet euch ruhig bei mir falls/wenn ihr wieder her kommt )
> Unser Wald is also ne Touristenatraktion



Gut ist das nicht.


----------



## flopp i (8. März 2015)

He, das war jetzt kein Rudel Elefanten oder n Schwarm Heuschrecken !!!
Unsereins fähret dann und wann ja auch mal woanders als direkt vor der eigenen Haustür.
Glaube nicht das ne Sellingsloh-Tour bald bei TUI zu buchen is und ganze Reisebusse hier einschwämmen 

(ich denke aber ich verstehe schon was du damit meinst)


----------



## -rabe- (17. Mai 2015)

Moin zusammen, wollte auch mal wieder was von mir hören lassen .
Nachdem ein Rahmenbruch im Herbst meine Bike Aktivitäten gestoppt hat, bin ich jetzt wieder mit einem neuen Rahmen im Rennen.
Also sieht man sich demnächst bestimmt mal wieder im Wald. Ein paar finale Einstellungen kommen auf der einen oder anderen Feierabendrunde rund um Verden diese Woche noch und dann gehts am Samstag mal wieder in den Sellingsloh.
Rainer


----------



## flopp i (17. Mai 2015)

Denn bis bald, 
Kannst mich ja Samstag gegen 1300/1330 in Verden nach meiner Arbeit einsammeln


----------



## -rabe- (17. Mai 2015)

flopp i schrieb:


> Denn bis bald,
> Kannst mich ja Samstag gegen 1300/1330 in Verden nach meiner Arbeit einsammeln


 Würd ich gerne machen, aber da bin ich wohl schon mindestens 2 Stunden im Wald.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo Rainer, 

Willkommen zurück!

Dann können wir ja mal den neuen Trail in Verden zusammen einfahren, der brauch noch etwas Feinschliff

Gruß M.


----------



## -rabe- (18. Mai 2015)

Neuer Trail? Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## -rabe- (24. Mai 2015)

Ich war gestern seit langer Zeit mal wieder in der Krähe biken. Dort ist ja auch so einiges neu entstanden.
Leider aber auch viel Windbruch und absichtlich versperrte Wege.:-(
Demnächst muss ich dann auch nochmal am Oyler Berg nach dem rechten schauen.
Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (24. Mai 2015)

Hast du von der Krähe einen GPS Track für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (24. Mai 2015)

hab leider nix aufgezeichnet.


----------



## -rabe- (5. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen, ich werfe einfach mal in den Raum das ich am kommenden Montag ab Mittag im Deister ein paar Trails rocken bin. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen.
Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (5. Juni 2015)

Mist, Montag muss ich bis 17:15Uhr arbeiten. Viel Spaß und unfallfreie Fahrt!


----------



## benclimb (5. Juni 2015)

Rainer ich schau mal. Sage Dir Sonntag Bescheid


----------



## -rabe- (5. Juni 2015)

Währe natürlich sehr cool wenn ich nicht alleine los müsste.
Bei unbeständigem Wetter (Regen) kann man ja auch in der Krähe /Oyler Berg eine schöne Runde drehen.
Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (14. Juli 2015)

Donnerstag nach dem  Frühstück will ich in Deister ein paar Trails rocken.
Kommt jemand mit ?
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (15. Juli 2015)

Hätte Zeit und Lust, bin aber leider krank 

Viel Spaß


----------



## -rabe- (15. Juli 2015)

schade, gute Besserung.


----------



## -rabe- (23. Juli 2015)

Ich war gestern mal wieder im Sellingsloh biken. War eine ganze Menge kleines und großes Holz auf den Trails und alles ziemlich zugewachsen. :-( Daraufhin war ich heute nochmal dort. Diesmal aber ohne Bike, dafür mit  Astschere, Säge und Harke. Wahrscheinlich werde ich morgen Nachmittag nochmal ein bisschen Trailpflege dort machen. 
Dann ist aber auch mal wieder biken angesagt. 
Man sieht sich im Wald. 
Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo Rainer,
Danke, dass du dich um die Trails kümmerst!
Habe neulich gesehen, dass der unterste Teil des Moostrails von einem Baum blockiert ist. 
Konntest du sehen ob der da zufällig lag oder hingelegt wurde?
Gruß, Martin


----------



## -rabe- (24. Juli 2015)

Sah eigentlich alles sehr nach Windbruch aus. Damit können wir leben denke ich.
Mehr Sorgen mache ich mir da um die Spuren der Moto Cross Fraktion. Selbst Teile unserer Trails sind schon in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. :-(
Rainer


----------



## gewichtheber (24. Juli 2015)

Ja, habe ich auch gesehen, das könnte längerfristig zum Problem werden. Am Ende schmeisst man die MTBiker mit den Motorrollern in einen Topf und es gibt Ärger im Wald


----------



## -rabe- (29. Juli 2015)

Ich will am Mo oder Di in Deister. Evtl wenn jemand mitkommt könnte man Di auch nach St Andreasberg in den Bikepark.
Wie siehts aus, hat jemand Zeit?
PS: Morgen Vormittag gibts eine 2 Stunden Hometrailrunde im Selligsloh.

Rainer


----------



## -rabe- (31. Juli 2015)

kurzes update: morgen, Samstag Vormittag bin ich im Sellingsloh. 
Rainer


----------



## KrakenmannGER (29. September 2015)

Hi, ist jemand von euch noch in Steyerberg (Januarsberg) unterwegs?
mein arbeitskollege meint,das ihr euch einschränken müsst und nicht immer über den dachsbau fahren sollt  :O

2-3 feste Strecke und fertig!


----------



## Meiwok (10. Oktober 2015)

es ist schon noch genug vorhanden zum fahren. Wo es keinen Ärger gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (12. November 2015)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1925673]
	
[/URL]

Vorsicht im Selligsloh! Auf dem Moostrail liegt eine Lerche quer. Der Baum hat leider noch zu viel Elastizität, ich konnte den Stamm nicht durchbrechen und auch nicht wegziehen. Vlt hat jemand eine portable Säge?


----------



## flopp i (12. November 2015)

Danke für die Warnung, gut zu wissen 

Komme leider voraussichtlich diese Woche nicht mehr dort hin, passendes Werkzeug hab ich aber ...


----------



## looka (7. August 2016)

Moin!
Ich wollte mal hören, ob hier noch aktive Leute unterwegs sind. 
Ich war jetzt öfter in der Krähe, aber hab nie jemand getroffen. 
Würde mich gerne an ein Paar Locals hängen, um die Gegend hier scheller erkunden zu können. 
Gruß 
Ocke


----------



## flopp i (7. August 2016)

Klar, so schnell streben die Biker nicht aus

Nur dieser Teil des Forums is wirklich etwas zu ruhig geworden.
An der Krähe bin ich selber auch schon ewig nicht gewesen.
Bin selber meistens Sonntags zwischen Hoya und Vilsen unterwegs,
wenn ich nich in Harburg, Harz, Heide, Deister oder gar nich los bin 

Aber ehrlich, vor n paar Jahren kannte ich hier auch noch mehr aktive, leider hat sich das Grübchen zerschlagen - Arbeit(-szeit), Familie, Wohnortwechsel, Interressenwechsel etc ...

Aber es gibt sie noch. 
Viele verabreden sich aber scheinbar auch über Fratzbuch (hab ich nich ) oder anders, weil sie sich schon kennen und man Nummern und Adressen sowieso hat. 

Heute fahren wir gegen 14 Uhr in Hoya los ...
Is jetzt vlt etwas kurzfristig, darfst aber gerne mitkommen. 

-kommst du direkt aus NI oder ausm Umland? 
Auto um woanders hin zu kommen? 


Gruß
bis bald im Wald


----------



## Meiwok (7. August 2016)

Wir kommen von einer Runde bei uns in Steyerberg zurück . War  mal wieder ganz anders als vor 2 Wochen in den Alpen. Bei uns geht immer was


----------



## flopp i (7. August 2016)

Grüß dich
...ham ja auch lange nichts mehr von einander gehört ...

In die Ecke wollt ich auch mal wieder kommen. 
(Kollege der auch fährt wohnt auch da, den will ich mal abhauen ...)

War neulich mit Rabe im Harz und im Deister, der lebt auch noch


----------



## gewichtheber (7. August 2016)

Ich bin ziemlich oft zwischen Vilsen und Hoya unterwegs, im Winter und wenn ich es mal nicht eilig habe auch gern mit dem Fatbike. Bitte denkt immer daran, dass wir besonders im Vilser Holz nur geduldet sind! Fußgänger haben da prinzipiell Vorrang.


----------



## flopp i (8. August 2016)

Gerade dort (!) aber sonst auch - außer im Park


----------



## looka (10. August 2016)

Schön zu sehen, dass hier noch Leute unterwegs sind.

Ich wohne in Drakenburg und bin daher häufiger in der Krähe unterwegs.
Da waren aber grad die Holzfäller zu gange und haben ordentlich gewütet.

Auto und Dachträger ist vorhanden.
Wenn diesen Sonntag wieder was anliegt, bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (10. August 2016)

Wollt schon fragen von woaus du startest. 
Entweder bin ich Sonntag um 13:30 von Hoya aus ca 30 km Richtung Vilsen im Kreis,  oder ich fahr in die Harburger Berge und treffe mich dort mit anderen um 10:30.
Hängt etwas davon ab wie sich meine weitere Planung für Samstag entwickelt. 
Kannst in beiden Fällen gerne mitkommen


----------



## flopp i (12. August 2016)

Erst mal Gruß an die vier 'Bremer' die ich vorhin noch aufm Parkplatz getroffen hab! 
Wenn ihr das hier gefunden habt, dann meldet euch gerne mal wegen Harburg 

@looka 
ich fahr Sonntag früh nach Hermannsburg und treffe mich dort um 10 mit anderen aus Celle und Lüneburg zum biken. 
Auch ne nette Ecke dort. 
Könntest mit, wenn du Lust hast. 
(ca 1,5 Std Anfahrt von hier aus. Hab aber nur n kleinen Wagen und nix zum draußen dran machen, müssten also stapeln, mein Bike kann das ab)


----------



## smallnewlife (13. September 2016)

Moin Männer
Ich schreibe hier mal stellvertretend für einige Nienburger(Nienburg/Drakenburg) Mountainbiker,die viel fahren und weniger schieben. Wir treffen uns regelmäßig und nehmen auch an verschiedenen Veranstaltungen teil. Sollte sich jemand inspiriert fühlen,kann mich gerne kontaktieren, um Telefonnummer etc auszutauschen. Achso wir sind von 20 bis 50 Jahre alt. Bis dahin


----------



## flopp i (13. September 2016)

Danke, gut zu wissen


----------



## gewichtheber (12. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
vielleicht fährt ja der eine oder die andere noch im Sellingsloh...
Momentan sieht es dort gar nicht gut aus, der Sturm hat viele Wege mit richtig großen Bäumen zugeschmissen.
Auf dem Bild kann man vlt den Trail Richtung Fa. Hoya Holz erkennen...
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2205659]
	
[/URL]
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust ein Aufräumen und Trailpflegen zu initiieren?!?


----------



## flopp i (12. Oktober 2017)

Moin 
Is schon in Planung! 
Will Sonntag hin, letzte Woche haben wir das auch schon besichtigt und einiges bei Seite geschafft. 
Komme aber erst so ab 1 los, eher etwas später, da (hoffentlich) von meinen Leuten noch der eine oder andere dabei ist und wir abends davor noch zu ne Geburtstag sind. 

Hab jetzt auch ne potente (Hand)Kettensäge besorgt, für die dicken Dinger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (14. Oktober 2017)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2206085]
	
[/URL]
Läuft wieder, weitere Taten werden folgen!
Dank an floppi


----------



## flopp i (14. Oktober 2017)

Hab auf m Rückweg noch etwas weiter gemacht, aber nicht viel


----------



## -rabe- (16. Oktober 2017)

Glaub ich muß mich auch mal wieder im Sellingsloh blicken lassen.


----------



## flopp i (16. Oktober 2017)

Aber unbedingt !!! 
Vlt klappt ja auch mal wieder was mit dem Diamondbacker
(( hab mich immernoch nicht bei ihm gemeldet   ))
Nächstes WE bin ich weg, Sonntag fahr ich aber durch die Heide zurück und will so ab 15 Uhr von Döhle aus ne Runde drehen. 
(Wilsederberg/Totengrund )


----------



## Fischi23 (17. Oktober 2017)

Moin,

komme aus der Umgebung von Neustadt und wollte mal Fragen für was es sich lohnt, nach Nienburg zu kommen. Wie es Strecken technisch bei euch Aussieht.


----------



## flopp i (17. Oktober 2017)

Moin 
ZZ etwas verwüstet 

Das Profil is recht flach, hat aber doch einiges zum hoch und runter. 
Einige kurze Singeltrails ham wa auch. 
Es sind aber nördlich von NI nur kleinere Waldstücke mit teilweise Straße dazwischen. 
Alles Hardtail-tauglich. 
N Enduro brauch man hier nicht und zu breit sollten die Lenker auch nicht sein, sonst kann man zwischen den Bäumen Probleme bekommen
Landschaftlich recht nett, aber die schönsten Teile sind wegen der Sturmschäden vorerst nicht fahrbar. 
Da können wir auch nix selber machen. 
Für das was geht lohnt sich die Anreise nicht, denke ich. 
Hoffentlich sieht s zum Frühjahr wieder besser aus


----------



## gewichtheber (16. Dezember 2017)

Update Sellingsloh: Es ist zum Erbrechen, der erneuerte Trail wurde durch die Waldarbeiten wieder zerstört. Hatte keine große Lust genaue Begutachtung zu machen, vlt ist ja aber noch was zu retten. Ansonsten haben die Forstfahrzeuge auf den Wegen ganze Arbeit geleistet:

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2223211]
	
[/URL]
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2223208]
	
[/URL]
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2223210]
	
[/URL]


----------



## flopp i (16. Dezember 2017)

Moin 
Demnach bist du wieder fit - das is ja schön 
Das schau'n wa uns morgen mal an. 
Da geht doch bestimmt noch was.
Hauptsache die machen da keinen Zaun drum


----------



## gewichtheber (16. Dezember 2017)

Die Spur unterhalb des Walls bietet natürlich auch einiges an Optionen. Der Wall könnte mehrfach hoch und runter gefahren werden..


----------



## flopp i (17. Dezember 2017)

Sah schlimmer aus ...
Ham vorhin dort etwas aufgeräumt, is soweit wieder fahrbar.
Is aber erst mal nur das gröbste weg, gibt noch einiges zu tun.
Kann aber erst nächstes Jahr weiter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (13. Januar 2018)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2230748]
	
[/URL]
Rutental


----------



## flopp i (13. Januar 2018)




----------



## Hobb (14. Januar 2018)




----------



## looka (14. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht mal bei der Gemeinde nachfragen, was es da für Beweggründe gibt.


----------



## flopp i (14. Januar 2018)

Die MTBler fahren da doch alles kaputt ! 
... is doch immer so

Und es gibt tatsächlich einige (vornehmlich aussteige), die dort 'wilde Sau' gespielt haben

*DANKE !!!*

Zudem hat die Wander-Lobby da sicherlich zu beigetragen. 
Ein gewisser Naturschutz is bestimmt auch dabei.
Und vermutlich is das auch Privatbesitz (das Schild lässt auch darauf schließen)

*Sehr, sehr schade drum !!!
Aber ich werd mich dran halten *


----------



## Lesmono (23. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme aus Bruchhausen-Vilsen und bin auch öfters in den besagten Waldstücken und Trails unterwegs - bis vor einiger Zeit mit einem guten Kumpel, mittlerweile allerdings meistens alleine. Habe mich schon immer gewundert, warum man eigentlich fast nie jemanden trifft...
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man öfters mal zusammen fahren könnte - hier in der Region, aber auch woanders.
Meldet euch bei Interesse einfach mal - würde mich freuen


----------



## flopp i (23. März 2018)

Moin 

Bin meist Sonntag Nachmittag im Wald. 
Richtung BruVi aber seit September nicht mehr hin gekommen. 
War seit dem auch mehr damit beschäftigt die Wege hier vor Ort aufzuräumen, als zu fahren 
Sonntag Mittag rum werde ich wieder ab Hoya starten.
Da ich vermutlich dann nen Bekannten dabei haben werde, n wieder Einsteiger, wird es ne eher gemütliche Runde. 
Rennfahrer sind wir eh nicht. 
Bei Interesse könnten wir uns Sonntag Mittag in Hoya auf'm Famila-Parkplatz treffen, oder dann im Sellingsloh.
Uhrzeit muss ich noch klären. 
Aber nicht vor 12 ab Hoya, dementsprechend c.a. 20-30 Min später im Wald...

Kannst es dir ja überlegen


----------



## Lesmono (23. März 2018)

Moin
das klingt doch schon mal gut...
Gib mal noch ne Uhrzeit durch (kann allerdings erst um 15.00 Uhr diesen Sonntag), ich komme dann nach Hoya zum Famila-Parkplatz. Entweder komme ich mit den Auto und fahre komplett zusammen mit euch oder ich komme schon mit dem Rad und fahre ein Stück mit euch, bis ihr wieder zurück nach Hoya fahrt. Dann würde ich die Heimfahrt nach BruVi antreten. Wenn's diesen Sonntag nicht klappt, dann vielleicht ja übernächsten - hab auf jeden Fall Bock. Wir bleiben in Kontakt...


----------



## flopp i (23. März 2018)

Wann wir hier starten werde ich noch klären, jedenfalls nicht vor 12, wenn's nach mir geht. 
Ich werde 15 Uhr mal ansprechen. 
Falls wir früher starten können wa uns ja immer noch im Wald treffen/verabreden.
Ich meld mich dann

... ansonsten finden wir bestimmt nach Ostern noch n Termin, das Jahr hat ja zum  Glück noch n paar Wochenenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (23. März 2018)

Sonntag 15 Uhr Famila Hoya 

Freu mich


----------



## Lesmono (23. März 2018)

Top! Dann bis Sonntag - ich habe ein Mountainbike dabei, daran kannst Du mich erkennen...


----------



## flopp i (23. März 2018)

Wir auch 

Wieso denn nur ... 



Bis denn


----------



## -rabe- (19. April 2018)

Morgen Nachmittag (Freitag) bin ich mit floppi im Sellingsloh. Biken und Trailpflege.
Falls noch jemand Bock hat, einfach melden.


----------



## flopp i (19. April 2018)




----------



## -rabe- (24. Mai 2018)

Gestern Vormittag war ich spontan mal wieder im Sellingsloh.
Alles ein bisschen zugewachsen. Ich komme die Tage nochmal mit Trailpflege Werkzeug vorbei.
Außerdem sind Forstarbeiten am Felditrail (unterer Teil ) und  auf dem Trail am Wall Richtung Hoya Holz. 
Die neue Zufahrt zum Muschitrail an der Sandkuhle, die Iko und ich letzten Monat mühsam wieder frei geschnitten haben, ist aber noch intakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (24. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Pflege! Der Ameisentrail wuchert auch ganz schön zu


----------



## gewichtheber (23. Juni 2018)

Moin,
ACHTUNG,
der Trail runter zur Fa Hoya Holz ist im unteren Teil mit Geäst und Stämmen versperrt, die Waldarbeiter waren da im Einsatz und haben Wüste hinterlassen. So wie es aussieht, sind sie da auch noch nicht fertig.
UND am Ausgang des Ameisentrails liegt eine Birke quer, Vorsicht!
Gruß, Martin


----------



## flopp i (23. Juni 2018)

da wo erst so umständlich frei geräumt werden musste? 
(Bin da selber leider schon länger nicht vorbei gekommen  )

Gruss und Danke


----------



## gewichtheber (24. Juni 2018)

Ja, da wo wir gearbeitet haben, ein Stück weiter unten.


----------



## Keon (7. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen *Wink* Gibt es euch noch? E-MTB aus Hoya sucht Anschluss


----------



## gewichtheber (7. August 2018)

Hallo, ja, soweit ich weiss, alle unmotorisiert. Wenn du neu im Revier bist dann an dich die dringende Bitte, halte dich an die Wege und sei zuvorkommend bei Wanderern und Walkern. Es gab schon oft Probleme mit den Pächtern und Besitzern, wir alle sind froh, dass es momentan recht ruhig und unproblematisch ist.


----------



## Keon (7. August 2018)

Hi - lebe selbst schon mein Leben lang in Hoya, bin nur von Inline Skates auf MTB umgestiegen. Und keine Sorge - in meiner Heimat benehme mich vorzüglich  Ist ja grundlegend nicht schlimm, dass alle unmotorisiert sind, solang Ihr damit Leben könnt das ich es bin


----------



## flopp i (7. August 2018)

Moin
Ja, es gibt noch welche hier. 
War aber schon mal mehr los. 
Hat sich im Laufe der Zeit einiges verändert. 
Komme momentan leider selber auch nicht mehr so regelmäßig raus in den Wald. 
Hoffe das wird in ein paar Wochen wieder besser 
... und Vorsicht mit den Moped-Fahrern!
Da sind die letzten Monate einige richtig bekloppt durch den Wald


----------



## Keon (8. August 2018)

Ja die Moped Fahrer haben auch einige der Trails wortwörtlich umgegraben. :/ Sehr schade.. Teilweise kaum noch befahrbar. Naja und da keine Trailpflege die letzten Monate war sieht es sowieso entsprechend aus...hab die Tage erstmal bewaffnet mit einer Mülltüte beim fahren bisschen was aufgesammelt in der Hoffnung das Förster oder Pächter sehen, dass wir uns bemühen Ordnung zu halten (Die Parkplätze sehen teilweise so schlimm aus...)

Seit Ihr denn irgendwie miteinander vernetzt? Hatte sonst gefragt ob wir ne WhatsApp Gruppe aufmachen wollen für alle aus der Umgebung? Dann könnte man leichter treffen oder so absprechen


----------



## flopp i (8. August 2018)

Keon schrieb:


> hab die Tage erstmal bewaffnet mit einer Mülltüte beim fahren bisschen was aufgesammelt



Alle Daumen hoch, das is ne prima Sache. DANKE   

Hmm... noch ne WA-Gruppe?
Ich verstehe deine Idee dahinter, aber ich denke dass das nicht jedermanns Sache is. 
Einige Leute die hier unterwegs sind kennen sich zwar untereinander und kommunizierten deswegen weniger über's Forum.
Aber gerade diese ÖFFENTLICHE Sache mit dem Forum würde noch mehr darunter leiden. 
... sonst passiert hier gar nix mehr 
(hast ja auch schon bemerkt)
Und nicht alle wollen ihre Tel.Nr. verteilen.

Ab Ende des Monats hab ich hoffentlich auch wieder mehr Zeit zum biken und komm wieder raus.

Bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (5. Februar 2019)

Moin, 
hat jemand Infos zu den Wegsperrungen im Sellingsloh? Einige Trails wurde mit ziemlich viel Aufwand blockiert und hässliche rote Schilder prangen an den Bäumen..
Gruß


----------



## flopp i (5. Februar 2019)

Wie bitte - WAS ???  
Bin da leider seid Monaten nicht mehr gewesen. 
Ehrlich? 
Is nicht wahr, oder?


----------



## gewichtheber (5. Februar 2019)

Hab ich am Samstag entdeckt, war vor drei Wochen noch nicht.


----------



## flopp i (5. Februar 2019)

So ein Mist 

Muss ich mir jetzt doch ne Rolle kaufen und daheim vor der Glotze fahren?


----------



## -rabe- (6. Februar 2019)

Das klingt ja wirklich übel.
Wollte eigentlich demnächst auch mal wieder dorthin. 
Schade das einem das Hobby an der frischen Luft immer so schwer gemacht wird.


----------



## flopp i (6. Februar 2019)

Hab eben mit jemandem gesprochen, der auch die Trails dort nutzt und gelegentlich mit dem dortigen Förster beruflich zu tun hat. 
Dieser hätte letztes Jahr noch gesagt, dass Wegesperrungen nicht geplant sein. 

... und damit Verbotsschilder offiziell sind, müsste da ein Zusatz dran sein. 
Etwa "Die Forstverwaltung" oder "Die Gemeinde)

Also vlt eigenmächtiges handeln eines Gutbürgers?


----------



## -rabe- (6. Februar 2019)

Ja,gut möglich. Glaube ich verlege morgen Vormittag mal meine Joggingrunde dorthin. Mal schauen wies dort aussieht.

Wenns Samstag Vormittag trocken ist, könnte man dort ja mal wieder eine gepflegte Trailtour machen.

Rainer


----------



## flopp i (6. Februar 2019)

Irgendwann schaff ich das auch mal wieder


----------



## -rabe- (7. Februar 2019)

So, bin heute mal dort gewesen. Kleine Trailrunning Runde gedreht.  Mein Lieblings holy moly Trail ist tatsächlich dicht gemacht.
Die Sperrung bezieht sich aber scheinbar "nur" auf das Stück welches in Privatbesitz ist. Alles was Landesforst ist, war zwar bisschen zugewachsen, aber im Grunde frei und befahrbar.
Der gesperrte Trail ist der, welcher am Ende mit dem schönen Drop geendet hat. Oben vom Hauptweg zugelegt und auch unten der kleine Hügel und der Drop alles zu und zerstört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (7. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Info


----------



## -rabe- (16. Februar 2019)

Wow, unser Lieblings holy Trail ist wieder freigeräumt. Keine Ahnung wer das war, aber bis auf den Drop am Ende ist er wieder frei und fahrbar.Leider sind aber auch auf allen anderen Trails und auf den Waldwegen wieder deutliche Reifenspuren der Cross Fraktion.
Ich glaube die versauen uns da einiges.
Sonst wars aber ein sonniger Saisonstart heute im Sellingsloh.


----------



## gewichtheber (19. Februar 2019)

In einigen Fällen sind Crosser und MTBiker dieselben Menschen, je nach Jahreszeit sind sie nur auf verschiedenen Rädern unterwegs. Mir sind im Winter eher die sehr grobstolligen Spuren aufgefallen, die auf dem Trail deutlich zu sehen waren.


----------



## flopp i (19. Februar 2019)

Denke er meint die MOTOR-Cross-Fraktion


----------



## gewichtheber (19. Februar 2019)

Das würde sich ja mit meinen Beobachtungen decken! Die Stollen hätten auch gut von einer Motocross Maschine stammen können.


----------



## zweiradschulze (18. Oktober 2019)

Moin!! Ich fahre auf dem Bückeberg umher ? nicht ganz in der nähe, aber es gibt viele Waldwege ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benice (29. November 2019)

Morgen um 9 Uhr wird  wieder in Erichshagen gebuddelt?


----------



## gewichtheber (19. Februar 2022)

Sellingsloh, Bild 2 und 3 im oberen Teil vom Moostrail. Viele kleinere Äste und Stämme habe ich mit meinem Junior schon beseitigt, für die größeren fehl das passende Arbeitsgerät.


----------



## benclimb (20. Februar 2022)

So sieht es in Oyle auch aus, nur durch die Forstarbeiten...
Aber aufräumen muss man jetzt wohl überall wieder. Schau mal auf die Deister-Seiten...
Viel Erfolg!


----------

